# tea party 17 august '12



## preston

Well here it is Friday already  I have cut my hair  trimmed my beard  gotten a shower  and now I am ready for the new tea party to begin.

The month of august is flying by  the children have all been school shopping  with fashion shows to show the new school clothes. Supplies have been bought  I think the little boys need sneakers yet and then they will be ready for the first day which will be in less than two weeks  a week from Tuesday Im thinking. I think they are ready  they are bored  and boredom brings chaos as all of you that have/had children are fully aware.

Bailee  the middle child  takes gymnastics  she is quite good  very strong for a twelve year old. In doing a back flip during her floor exercise she bent the finger of one hand behind where it should have been  it is broken and separated from the growth plate. It needs straightened out  but she will not allow it  it would be painful granted  but it would heal. Now she will have a crooked finger that bends up over the finger beside it. Now in my mind she is the child and Heidi is the parent  and young children should not be making decisions that will affect them in the future  at least in my mind. But then what does a fuddy dud grandpa know. Lol I would have said fix it. She would have needed strapped down and a gag applied in order to do it  however . . . . .

The rest of the family is fine. Alexis has about finished her bedroom  painted a bright cheery yellow  she has always wanted hardwood floors in her bedroom. So she  by hand now  stripped them  sanded them with a hand sander  she has applied the stain and now is in the process of putting on the finishing coats of varnish. It was a lot of labor intensive work all done by hand and I applaud her for the good job she has done. 

For you chocolate lovers  from the kitchen of Julia Child.
Chocolate Almond Cake
For an 8 inch cake serving 6-8
Butter and flour for the cake pan
3 oz sweet baking chocolate	
1 oz unsweetened chocolate
2 tablespoons strong coffee
1/3 cup blanched almonds and 2 tablespoons sugar
1 stick (4oz) unsalted butter
½ cup sugar and ¼ teaspoon salt
3 large eggs

For he egg whites:
a pinch of salt
¼ teaspoon cream of tartar
2 tablespoons sugar
¼ teaspoon almond extract
½ cup cake flour in a sifter

Directions:
Preheat over to 350 degrees and set rack in middle of oven.

Spread teaspoon of butter over inside of 4 cup round cake pan  dust with flour coating all surfaces.

Melt the chocolate with the coffee being careful not to burn.

Grind almonds and sugar in a blender.

Cream the butter, sugar and salt until pale, soft and fluffy. 

Separate the eggs whisking the yolks in the butter and sugar and dropping the whites into a very clean, dry beating bowl.

Set the egg-white bowl in a larger bow of hot water, stir for a moment to take off the chill. 

Beat at moderate speed until broken up and foaming throughout. Beat in the sat and cream of tartar. Slowly increase speed to fast until soft peaks are formed. 

Gradually beat in the sugar and continue until stiff peaks are formed.

Rapidly blend the softly melted chocolate into the butter and sugar mixture  then blend in the almonds and almond extract.

Plop ¼ of the beaten whites on top of the chocolate mixture and stir them in  this lightens the batter. 

Rapidly and delicately so as not to deflate them  fold in the rest of the egg whites  alternating with siftings of cake flour.

At once turn into prepared cake pan spreading to the rim for an even puff. Bang the pan lightly to set the batter. 

Bake 25 minutes.

When it has puffed to the top of the pan and a toothpick comes out clean when plunged down 2-1/2 inch from the edge  but when plunged down in the middle tiny bits of chocolate should still cling to it.

Let cool ten minutes  unmold onto rack and let cool two hours.

Dust with confectioners sugar or  make a

SOFT CHOCOLATE BUTTER ICING

Melt 2 oz of sweet chocolate and 1 oz of bitter with 1-1/2 tablespoon of coffee. 

Beat in 6 tablespoons of unsalted butter

Cool slightly  ice the cake  decorate with almonds of chocolate pieces.

CHOCOLATE PIECES
Spread plain melted chocolate on plastic and let it set. 

Use a rubber spatula and pretend you are spreading icing on a very large cake. It doesnt need to be the same thickness. Use your creativity.

Then break it into leaves (larger pieces) 

While the cake icing is still soft arrange the chocolate leaves over it  

Grind an ounce of bitter chocolate in a blender  dust it over the cake before serving.

NOTE: 
Sweet baking chocolate is often called semi-sweet

Unsweetened chocolate is often called bitter

Now I believe one should eat desert first to do away with the fear that one will be too full after the meal for the desert  actually I can eat desert and leave the table satisfied. So  after a slightly large piece of the above mentioned cake maybe this would salve you conscience.

CARUSO CASSEROLE
½ pound mild Italian sausage
½ cup chopped onion (who measures onion)
1 clove garlic (I would vote for two or three)
2 tablespoons butter
2 tablespoons flour
½ teaspoon Italian seasoning
1/8 teaspoon salt and pepper (I go by taste)
1 cup milk
1-1/2 cup mozzarella cheese
2 cups cooked drained noodles
½ cup each: halved zucchini slices and chopped tomatoes

Preheat over to 350 degrees.

Cook sausage, onion and garlic until sausage is brown and crumbly.

Drain and set aside.

Melt butter, stir in flour and seasonings until smooth.

Remove from heat and stir in the milk  return to burner and bring to boiling over medium heat stirring constantly for one minute.

Reduce heat to low.

Stir in half of the cheese.

Stir in cooked sausage mixture, noodles, zucchini and tomatoes,

Turn into buttered 1 quart casserole. 

Bake 25-30 minutes of until hot and bubbly.

Remove from oven and sprinkle with remaining cheese.

Return to oven to melt the cheese.

Now I would fix the recipe as is  however one could use lowfat, margarine, I dont think the ½ pound of sausage has that many calories to worry about especially since it is drained. It is also a recipe you could double or triple. I think I would also add at least a can or frozen package of peas. I also think a dollop of sour cream on top would be quite good also but then that kind of eliminates the counting calories sort of thing. 

I want to thank all of you for all the support and kind words these past several weeks. I truly am having a blast and hope you are also. I think we are a pretty special unique group.


----------



## Peggy Beryl

The finger should be staightened--she will be sorry later if it is not done now.


----------



## skinny minnie

7.15 Tasmanian time. The morning is wet and mild. Love chocolate cake. I too think finger should be fixed. I thought part of gymnastics was the nice arm and hand shapes. Has this been pointed out to her.


----------



## Cindycz

Totally agree about fixing the child's finger and the role reversal! Would you not vaccinate because the child didn't like needles? 

It's a birthday weekend in my family. On Sunday, my oldest son will be 30, and my father in law will be 92! Time flies. My sister in law is hosting my FIL's party...

What do you folks do for your grown-up kids on their birthdays?


----------



## StellaK

The Caruso Casserole sounds good. I like anything with noodles. My daughter was in gymnastics and broke the middle finger bone on the right hand. Her coach did not want it put in a cast so she could still work out. We waited for the bone to heal instead. Children should have intact bodies as grown-ups.


----------



## Cindycz

StellaK--what a cute dog! Personality plus! Just had to say it :-D


----------



## preston

this is funny - how did you fellows get on here - i just now left the url on lasts weeks tea party?

sam


----------



## preston

peggy - welcome to the tea party - i agree - she will be sorry - but if you knew bailee she is as stubborn as two oxen - and heidi won't force her.

hope to see you often at the tea party - always a fresh pot under the cosy.

sam



Peggy Beryl said:


> The finger should be staightened--she will be sorry later if it is not done now.


----------



## preston

cindy - i'll try that arguement on heidi - she is such a control freak i'm suprised she let it go. i love my daughter but sometimes i do get provoked - who is the parent here.

in seventy years i have had two birthday parties - woe is me. not really - it just was not a big deal in my family.

we just had a sweet sixteen for my granddaughter - her invitations were 9x11 covered with pictures of her from a few minutes old to just a few weeks ago. the info was in the middle. trifold - fasten with tape - address - stamp - mail - no envelope needed. it was totally surprise party - and was she ever surprised - blushed and speechless - for a teenager speechelss doesn't happen very often.

hope to see a lot of you cindy - visit us often - plenty of tea and companionship.

sam



Cindycz said:


> Totally agree about fixing the child's finger and the role reversal! Would you not vaccinate because the child didn't like needles?
> 
> It's a birthday weekend in my family. On Sunday, my oldest son will be 30, and my father in law will be 92! Time flies. My sister in law is hosting my FIL's party...
> 
> What do you folks do for your grown-up kids on their birthdays?


----------



## Sandy

Happy Friday everyone! I hope everyone is having a great day!
It is almost 95 here at 3:15pm. I did talk to a friend who lives near the fire area. They are ok for the time being. They are packed up and ready to go if necessary. So glad they are ok.


----------



## preston

skinnie minnie - i am sure it was - she just doesn't care. does not want the pain. i'm not sure she is old enogh to make that kind of decision but no one asked me.

welcome to the tea party - so good of you to stop by - keep us in mind and stop as often as you have time for - we would love to have you - look forward to it.

sam



skinny minnie said:


> 7.15 Tasmanian time. The morning is wet and mild. Love chocolate cake. I too think finger should be fixed. I thought part of gymnastics was the nice arm and hand shapes. Has this been pointed out to her.


----------



## gottastch

Recipes sound yummy, Sam. I copied them already and plan to make them both soon.

Gotta run...neighbors are coming for dinner.


----------



## skinny minnie

Have been off site for about 7weeks. Cared for 5GD who had the flu. You know it whenever i look after sick child i too get sick. This time it knocked my socks off. Told girls never ever looking after a sick child again. Got a secondary infection, didnt help with DH cooking. Meat and 3 vegs,so boring. Havent eaten well. No sympathy, girls just said you still sick. Havent done any knitting in this time. DD rang 2 days aga and asked to make 5GD a where,s wally hat for book week on Monday. She has the smallest head and frogged it twice. Tacked together and taken home to fit. If not back here by tomorrow wont get finished. Oh dear got to go, forgot havent made pom pom.


----------



## preston

skinny minnie - i of a mind you get what you give - no sympathy equals no hat - you are too kind or my grandchildren are right and i am an old fuddy wuddy.

sam



skinny minnie said:


> Have been off site for about 7weeks. Cared for 5GD who had the flu. You know it whenever i look after sick child i too get sick. This time it knocked my socks off. Told girls never ever looking after a sick child again. Got a secondary infection, didnt help with DH cooking. Meat and 3 vegs,so boring. Havent eaten well. No sympathy, girls just said you still sick. Havent done any knitting in this time. DD rang 2 days aga and asked to make 5GD a where,s wally hat for book week on Monday. She has the smallest head and frogged it twice. Tacked together and taken home to fit. If not back here by tomorrow wont get finished. Oh dear got to go, forgot havent made pom pom.


----------



## Sandy

Sam I agree with you on the finger. My daughter's ex wouldn't have extra digits on feet and hand removed when the 1st grandson was born he said" We'll let him decide when he is older". He had an extra toe on each foot and an extra pinky finger on one hand at a right angle from the regular pinky finger. He drug his feet on surgery until it was too late for Alex to be able to play T-Ball or baseball. I don't know why parents can't be grown up enough to make decisions for their children it is really frustrating. So I do know what you are faced with. Love the recipes!


----------



## Joe P

Hi y'all from texas and the recipes do sound good. I will copy later have a great week end. joe p


----------



## preston

hey joe - hope to see you sometime this weekend - are you getting enough rest?

sam


----------



## pammie1234

Such delicious sounding recipes! Plus, I am hungry and just haven't gotten myself up to make something. My DD broke her finger playing volleyball. We first went to a regular doctor, and he said that she could not play volleyball. Then the coach told us to go to the orthopedic sports doctor, and he said to keep it wrapped and she could play. I guess what I am encouraging you to tell Heidi, is check with an orthopedic doctor, and maybe he will be able to help them make the best decision. Alexis will be unhappy as a teenager if she has a crooked finger. Teenage girls are a little vain!


----------



## preston

www.lifescripthealthyadvantage.com

i really like this website - it is where the back exercises i mentioned above came to. they also have some "lite" recipes for favorite comfort food - a portion of eating well with diabetes - and quite a few other good sections. take a moment to look at it - hopefully you will find something up your alley.

sam


----------



## purl2diva

Hello from Wisconsin,

We!ve had some more rain so the grass is growing rapidly (as are the weeds) and turning green again.

We spent the day shopping-- a kitchen store which I love, a Whole Foods stop, a favorite place for lunch and bakery and then a visit to my favorite yarn shop. Believe it or not, I came out empty handed! Perhaps I need to take my temperature!

Love both the recipes. There's nothing better than chocolate!

Have a great week.

Joy


----------



## KatyNora

Sandy said:


> Happy Friday everyone! I hope everyone is having a great day!
> It is almost 95 here at 3:15pm. I did talk to a friend who lives near the fire area. They are ok for the time being. They are packed up and ready to go if necessary. So glad they are ok.


Just shy of 90 here, Sandy. I think it helps that I'm not far from the Sound, but 90's plenty warm for me.  It's good to know your Cle Elum/Ellensburg friends are OK for now. Sam, don't you have friends in that area too? Have you heard from them?

I'm with Grandpa Fuddy Dud on the issue of Bailee's broken finger - time for some tough love, I think. On the plus side, I'm delighted to know that Lexi's surprise party came off so well. Did you get lots of pictures? hint, hint

Thanks for the new recipes, Sam. My blood sugar says I'll have to avoid the chocolate for now, but it sure was fun to read. I've added the casserole to Evernote and expect it will be on the table one of these days. I hope everybody has a great weekend!!


----------



## preston

pammie - they were at the orthopedic surgeons - he decided surgery was not needed but that it did need pulled back into alignment. heidi will not force her to do it - and you are so right - bailee thinks only of herself and is very vain - this will be a bitter pill - one that won't be able to be reversed - she will just need to live with it.

sam



pammie1234 said:


> Such delicious sounding recipes! Plus, I am hungry and just haven't gotten myself up to make something. My DD broke her finger playing volleyball. We first went to a regular doctor, and he said that she could not play volleyball. Then the coach told us to go to the orthopedic sports doctor, and he said to keep it wrapped and she could play. I guess what I am encouraging you to tell Heidi, is check with an orthopedic doctor, and maybe he will be able to help them make the best decision. Alexis will be unhappy as a teenager if she has a crooked finger. Teenage girls are a little vain!


----------



## preston

question - does my name read offline - just curious - the only time i am offline as far as tea party is concerned is when i reboot the computer - which is not very often - i am always on line - maybe not on the screen but still online. just wondering.

sam


----------



## preston

so glad you stopped by joy - no new yarn? - that gives you an excuse to go back in case you missed something.

sam



purl2diva said:


> Hello from Wisconsin,
> 
> We!ve had some more rain so the grass is growing rapidly (as are the weeds) and turning green again.
> 
> We spent the day shopping-- a kitchen store which I love, a Whole Foods stop, a favorite place for lunch and bakery and then a visit to my favorite yarn shop. Believe it or not, I came out empty handed! Perhaps I need to take my temperature!
> 
> Love both the recipes. There's nothing better than chocolate!
> 
> Have a great week.
> 
> Joy


----------



## Lurker 2

a quick hello, and will be back later!


----------



## preston

it sounds like summer may have started in the pacific northwest -

i do not know lois's cle elum number mores the pity - believe me the fire would not dare to burn one tree on her property without feeling her wrath - goodness she could be a tyrant in the kitchen - she always wanted her way - and got it. lol

heidi got all the pictures - i will need to download her disk.

check out the healthy advantage url i just gave - they always have something about eating with diabetes, etc.

sam



KatyNora said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Friday everyone! I hope everyone is having a great day!
> It is almost 95 here at 3:15pm. I did talk to a friend who lives near the fire area. They are ok for the time being. They are packed up and ready to go if necessary. So glad they are ok.
> 
> 
> 
> Just shy of 90 here, Sandy. I think it helps that I'm not far from the Sound, but 90's plenty warm for me.  It's good to know your Cle Elum/Ellensburg friends are OK for now. Sam, don't you have friends in that area too? Have you heard from them?
> 
> I'm with Grandpa Fuddy Dud on the issue of Bailee's broken finger - time for some tough love, I think. On the plus side, I'm delighted to know that Lexi's surprise party came off so well. Did you get lots of pictures? hint, hint
> 
> Thanks for the new recipes, Sam. My blood sugar says I'll have to avoid the chocolate for now, but it sure was fun to read. I've added the casserole to Evernote and expect it will be on the table one of these days. I hope everybody has a great weekend!!
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

going to watch the rest of wheel and then watch jeopardy - back in forty minutes.

sam


----------



## pammie1234

Oops! It was Bailee not Alexis. Sometimes it is hard to stand up to our daughters. Girls are so different from boys. Lots of drama!

We did get some rain the other night. It was a good one, too. Hope we get some more soon. I just watered my plants and some of them still had water. I really thought they would all be dried out, but I guess it hasn't been as hot. By that I mean in the 90's not 100's! It is still hot!

We have been having a lot of cases of west nile virus. I think 9 have died in Dallas County. They are doing aerial spraying tonight. I hope this will get rid of the problem. I'll have to watch the pets and look for the planes when I take them out! I think it starts at 10:00pm. I should just go to bed, but I took a nap this afternoon so I may not be sleepy that early!

Sam, it does show you online. I think it does unless you log out. I never do that, so I am online all the time.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Hi Sam  You didnt have to get all cleaned up for us haha! My DH shaved off his goat the other day and I didnt notice for a couple of hours.weve been married a long time!! Im voting the finger straightening for Bailee. It will interfear with her gymnastics if it is anything she wants to continue with and other sports too as she gets older and envolved in other activities. If nothing else remind her that when she gets engaged and married they will want to take close up pictures of her hands with her rings on them!! I always said that its easy to be a parent, but its not always easy to be a good parent!!! Shes just not old enough to understand the consequences of leaving it as is. Tell Heide weve got her back!!! The chocolate cake sounds yummy  so I wont make it!! But the casserole is going on my menue for this week- it sounds great and DH will like it too!
Im glad Alexis was surprised and had a good birthday  it sounds like she is a real hands on type of girl redoing her bedroom  I like that!! Well I need to go thank Myfanwy, if she hadnt knocked me up side the head I would still be on last weeks TP!!! Heres to a wonderful Tea Party!! Sandi/AZ



preston said:


> Well here it is Friday already  I have cut my hair  trimmed my beard  gotten a shower  and now I am ready for the new tea party to begin.
> 
> The month of august is flying by  the children have all been school shopping  with fashion shows to show the new school clothes. Supplies have been bought  I think the little boys need sneakers yet and then they will be ready for the first day which will be in less than two weeks  a week from Tuesday Im thinking. I think they are ready  they are bored  and boredom brings chaos as all of you that have/had children are fully aware.
> 
> Bailee  the middle child  takes gymnastics  she is quite good  very strong for a twelve year old. In doing a back flip during her floor exercise she bent the finger of one hand behind where it should have been  it is broken and separated from the growth plate. It needs straightened out  but she will not allow it  it would be painful granted  but it would heal. Now she will have a crooked finger that bends up over the finger beside it. Now in my mind she is the child and Heidi is the parent  and young children should not be making decisions that will affect them in the future  at least in my mind. But then what does a fuddy dud grandpa know. Lol I would have said fix it. She would have needed strapped down and a gag applied in order to do it  however . . . . .
> 
> The rest of the family is fine. Alexis has about finished her bedroom  painted a bright cheery yellow  she has always wanted hardwood floors in her bedroom. So she  by hand now  stripped them  sanded them with a hand sander  she has applied the stain and now is in the process of putting on the finishing coats of varnish. It was a lot of labor intensive work all done by hand and I applaud her for the good job she has done.
> 
> For you chocolate lovers  from the kitchen of Julia Child.
> Chocolate Almond Cake
> For an 8 inch cake serving 6-8
> Butter and flour for the cake pan
> 3 oz sweet baking chocolate
> 1 oz unsweetened chocolate
> 2 tablespoons strong coffee
> 1/3 cup blanched almonds and 2 tablespoons sugar
> 1 stick (4oz) unsalted butter
> ½ cup sugar and ¼ teaspoon salt
> 3 large eggs
> 
> For he egg whites:
> a pinch of salt
> ¼ teaspoon cream of tartar
> 2 tablespoons sugar
> ¼ teaspoon almond extract
> ½ cup cake flour in a sifter
> 
> Directions:
> Preheat over to 350 degrees and set rack in middle of oven.
> 
> Spread teaspoon of butter over inside of 4 cup round cake pan  dust with flour coating all surfaces.
> 
> Melt the chocolate with the coffee being careful not to burn.
> 
> Grind almonds and sugar in a blender.
> 
> Cream the butter, sugar and salt until pale, soft and fluffy.
> 
> Separate the eggs whisking the yolks in the butter and sugar and dropping the whites into a very clean, dry beating bowl.
> 
> Set the egg-white bowl in a larger bow of hot water, stir for a moment to take off the chill.
> 
> Beat at moderate speed until broken up and foaming throughout. Beat in the sat and cream of tartar. Slowly increase speed to fast until soft peaks are formed.
> 
> Gradually beat in the sugar and continue until stiff peaks are formed.
> 
> Rapidly blend the softly melted chocolate into the butter and sugar mixture  then blend in the almonds and almond extract.
> 
> Plop ¼ of the beaten whites on top of the chocolate mixture and stir them in  this lightens the batter.
> 
> Rapidly and delicately so as not to deflate them  fold in the rest of the egg whites  alternating with siftings of cake flour.
> 
> At once turn into prepared cake pan spreading to the rim for an even puff. Bang the pan lightly to set the batter.
> 
> Bake 25 minutes.
> 
> When it has puffed to the top of the pan and a toothpick comes out clean when plunged down 2-1/2 inch from the edge  but when plunged down in the middle tiny bits of chocolate should still cling to it.
> 
> Let cool ten minutes  unmold onto rack and let cool two hours.
> 
> Dust with confectioners sugar or  make a
> 
> SOFT CHOCOLATE BUTTER ICING
> 
> Melt 2 oz of sweet chocolate and 1 oz of bitter with 1-1/2 tablespoon of coffee.
> 
> Beat in 6 tablespoons of unsalted butter
> 
> Cool slightly  ice the cake  decorate with almonds of chocolate pieces.
> 
> CHOCOLATE PIECES
> Spread plain melted chocolate on plastic and let it set.
> 
> Use a rubber spatula and pretend you are spreading icing on a very large cake. It doesnt need to be the same thickness. Use your creativity.
> 
> Then break it into leaves (larger pieces)
> 
> While the cake icing is still soft arrange the chocolate leaves over it 
> 
> Grind an ounce of bitter chocolate in a blender  dust it over the cake before serving.
> 
> NOTE:
> Sweet baking chocolate is often called semi-sweet
> 
> Unsweetened chocolate is often called bitter
> 
> Now I believe one should eat desert first to do away with the fear that one will be too full after the meal for the desert  actually I can eat desert and leave the table satisfied. So  after a slightly large piece of the above mentioned cake maybe this would salve you conscience.
> 
> CARUSO CASSEROLE
> ½ pound mild Italian sausage
> ½ cup chopped onion (who measures onion)
> 1 clove garlic (I would vote for two or three)
> 2 tablespoons butter
> 2 tablespoons flour
> ½ teaspoon Italian seasoning
> 1/8 teaspoon salt and pepper (I go by taste)
> 1 cup milk
> 1-1/2 cup mozzarella cheese
> 2 cups cooked drained noodles
> ½ cup each: halved zucchini slices and chopped tomatoes
> 
> Preheat over to 350 degrees.
> 
> Cook sausage, onion and garlic until sausage is brown and crumbly.
> 
> Drain and set aside.
> 
> Melt butter, stir in flour and seasonings until smooth.
> 
> Remove from heat and stir in the milk  return to burner and bring to boiling over medium heat stirring constantly for one minute.
> 
> Reduce heat to low.
> 
> Stir in half of the cheese.
> 
> Stir in cooked sausage mixture, noodles, zucchini and tomatoes,
> 
> Turn into buttered 1 quart casserole.
> 
> Bake 25-30 minutes of until hot and bubbly.
> 
> Remove from oven and sprinkle with remaining cheese.
> 
> Return to oven to melt the cheese.
> 
> Now I would fix the recipe as is  however one could use lowfat, margarine, I dont think the ½ pound of sausage has that many calories to worry about especially since it is drained. It is also a recipe you could double or triple. I think I would also add at least a can or frozen package of peas. I also think a dollop of sour cream on top would be quite good also but then that kind of eliminates the counting calories sort of thing.
> 
> I want to thank all of you for all the support and kind words these past several weeks. I truly am having a blast and hope you are also. I think we are a pretty special unique group.


----------



## AZ Sticks

My "adult" children (36 and 33) live in another state and shipping "stuff" is expensive. I usually just send them a small check so that they can buy a book or go out to dinner - my DD usually uses her Birthday $ to do a mani/pedi. If I happen to be there for a visit, or they decide to come here to visit then a homemade birthday is in order. Chocolate with white frosting for my son and yellow cake with chocolate frosting for my daughter!!



Cindycz said:


> Totally agree about fixing the child's finger and the role reversal! Would you not vaccinate because the child didn't like needles?
> 
> It's a birthday weekend in my family. On Sunday, my oldest son will be 30, and my father in law will be 92! Time flies. My sister in law is hosting my FIL's party...
> 
> What do you folks do for your grown-up kids on their birthdays?


----------



## Lisa crafts 62

Hi Sam & everyone else. Sorry I have not ben on here lately. Mom was in the hospital for 3 days last week. She has a really bad infection in the groin area where they took out the lymph nodes last October. They were giving her antibiotics in an I-V drip every 4 hours. She came home last Friday & she went to our doctor today & he said there might be another pocket of infection under the first place so he gave her antibiotic pills & sent up an appointment with the surgeon that lanced the infection out at the hospital last Tuesday. I am working on a stamped baby quilt that I am doing the embroidery work on. My new sister-in-law said that they are thinking about having a 2nd public wedding in the spring so all of the family & friends that did not go to the first one can go. So I am working on my weight loss. I have lost 10 lbs so far & am working on more. I found free weight loss web site called Spark People & they even have part of the site set up with free reciepies. For my brother & I mom gives us money & we go out to eat. I agree with the others on your granddaughter's finger. If she ever wants to learn to play a musical instrument she will need straight fingers.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Only 2 parties - well we need to change that!! Birthdays have always be celebrated in my family with great gusto! The Birthday boy or girl had dinner of their choice and always homemade cake - I have inherited my grandmother's cake decorating kit - just the old tube with the plunger and tips to make flowers. I still call my kids and sing Happy Birthday to them first thing on their birthday. And I believe you have a Birthday coming up pretty soon - get ready for lots of good wishes!! Sandi/AZ



preston said:


> cindy - i'll try that arguement on heidi - she is such a control freak i'm suprised she let it go. i love my daughter but sometimes i do get provoked - who is the parent here.
> 
> in seventy years i have had two birthday parties - woe is me. not really - it just was not a big deal in my family.
> 
> we just had a sweet sixteen for my granddaughter - her invitations were 9x11 covered with pictures of her from a few minutes old to just a few weeks ago. the info was in the middle. trifold - fasten with tape - address - stamp - mail - no envelope needed. it was totally surprise party - and was she ever surprised - blushed and speechless - for a teenager speechelss doesn't happen very often.
> 
> hope to see a lot of you cindy - visit us often - plenty of tea and companionship.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Cindycz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Totally agree about fixing the child's finger and the role reversal! Would you not vaccinate because the child didn't like needles?
> 
> It's a birthday weekend in my family. On Sunday, my oldest son will be 30, and my father in law will be 92! Time flies. My sister in law is hosting my FIL's party...
> 
> What do you folks do for your grown-up kids on their birthdays?
Click to expand...


----------



## AZ Sticks

Thanks for reminding me to change Tea Partys!!!Sandi/AZ



myfanwy said:


> a quick hello, and will be back later!


----------



## AZ Sticks

I hope your Mom is feeling better soon - and good luck on the weight loss - I will check out that site - I need some kind of motivation!!! Sandi/AZ



Lisa crafts 62 said:


> Hi Sam & everyone else. Sorry I have not ben on here lately. Mom was in the hospital for 3 days last week. She has a really bad infection in the groin area where they took out the lymph nodes last October. They were giving her antibiotics in an I-V drip every 4 hours. She came home last Friday & she went to our doctor today & he said there might be another pocket of infection under the first place so he gave her antibiotic pills & sent up an appointment with the surgeon that lanced the infection out at the hospital last Tuesday. I am working on a stamped baby quilt that I am doing the embroidery work on. My new sister-in-law said that they are thinking about having a 2nd public wedding in the spring so all of the family & friends that did not go to the first one can go. So I am working on my weight loss. I have lost 10 lbs so far & am working on more. I found free weight loss web site called Spark People & they even have part of the site set up with free reciepies. For my brother & I mom gives us money & we go out to eat. I agree with the others on your granddaughter's finger. If she ever wants to learn to play a musical instrument she will need straight fingers.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Pammie - the dishcloth pattern is on page 70 of last weeks TP - Sandi/AZ 


pammie1234 said:


> Such delicious sounding recipes! Plus, I am hungry and just haven't gotten myself up to make something. My DD broke her finger playing volleyball. We first went to a regular doctor, and he said that she could not play volleyball. Then the coach told us to go to the orthopedic sports doctor, and he said to keep it wrapped and she could play. I guess what I am encouraging you to tell Heidi, is check with an orthopedic doctor, and maybe he will be able to help them make the best decision. Alexis will be unhappy as a teenager if she has a crooked finger. Teenage girls are a little vain!


----------



## preston

lisa - good to hear from you - if i remember right - weren't you working on knitting three baby blankets? did you get them finished in time?

sam



Lisa crafts 62 said:


> Hi Sam & everyone else. Sorry I have not ben on here lately. Mom was in the hospital for 3 days last week. She has a really bad infection in the groin area where they took out the lymph nodes last October. They were giving her antibiotics in an I-V drip every 4 hours. She came home last Friday & she went to our doctor today & he said there might be another pocket of infection under the first place so he gave her antibiotic pills & sent up an appointment with the surgeon that lanced the infection out at the hospital last Tuesday. I am working on a stamped baby quilt that I am doing the embroidery work on. My new sister-in-law said that they are thinking about having a 2nd public wedding in the spring so all of the family & friends that did not go to the first one can go. So I am working on my weight loss. I have lost 10 lbs so far & am working on more. I found free weight loss web site called Spark People & they even have part of the site set up with free reciepies. For my brother & I mom gives us money & we go out to eat. I agree with the others on your granddaughter's finger. If she ever wants to learn to play a musical instrument she will need straight fingers.


----------



## 81brighteyes

Just stopping by for a cuppa and then off to watch the first season of "Downton Abbey" which I picked up today at our library. I had watched most of the second season (then picked that up the other week to watch the times I had missed) so now I'm backtracking. The sausage recipe sounds good and will be tasty on a cool evening. I'm going to sign off and watch the dvd, but will try to say "hi" again tomorrow. Hope you are all doing well and enjoying your Friday evening as well as the rest of the weekend.


----------



## preston

good of you to stop by 81brighteyes - will look for you tomorrow.

sam



81brighteyes said:


> Just stopping by for a cuppa and then off to watch the first season of "Downton Abbey" which I picked up today at our library. I had watched most of the second season (then picked that up the other week to watch the times I had missed) so now I'm backtracking. The sausage recipe sounds good and will be tasty on a cool evening. I'm going to sign off and watch the dvd, but will try to say "hi" again tomorrow. Hope you are all doing well and enjoying your Friday evening as well as the rest of the weekend.


----------



## jmai5421

AZ Sticks said:


> I hope your Mom is feeling better soon - and good luck on the weight loss - I will check out that site - I need some kind of motivation!!! Sandi/AZ
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa crafts 62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sam & everyone else. Sorry I have not ben on here lately. Mom was in the hospital for 3 days last week. She has a really bad infection in the groin area where they took out the lymph nodes last October. They were giving her antibiotics in an I-V drip every 4 hours. She came home last Friday & she went to our doctor today & he said there might be another pocket of infection under the first place so he gave her antibiotic pills & sent up an appointment with the surgeon that lanced the infection out at the hospital last Tuesday. I am working on a stamped baby quilt that I am doing the embroidery work on. My new sister-in-law said that they are thinking about having a 2nd public wedding in the spring so all of the family & friends that did not go to the first one can go. So I am working on my weight loss. I have lost 10 lbs so far & am working on more. I found free weight loss web site called Spark People & they even have part of the site set up with free reciepies. For my brother & I mom gives us money & we go out to eat. I agree with the others on your granddaughter's finger. If she ever wants to learn to play a musical instrument she will need straight fingers.
Click to expand...

Spark people is a good site. I have it on my computer but don't pay enough attention to the advise. I need to or I really need a good swift kick. There is also skinnytaste for recipes. She has the WW points plus all the other nutritional information. Then there is also Hungry Girl. She uses a lot of convienience foods plus disecting fast food menues. I like both of them. I use the recipes but I sometimes add cookies or other sweets to the mix.
Thanks Sam for both the recipes. I will have to make the chocolate cake for my DH. The casserole looks good and very easy to use lower calorie items to make it.
I am with everyone else with Bailee's finger. Become the parent and fixit. What about the rest of her career in gymnastics? That along with all the other things that will happen in her life-other sports, music, to name a couple. My 12 yr old granddaughter is on the National Gymnastics team and just came in first for her age. Her goal is to make the elite team and go overseas for meets. She is an only child so if that happens her mother will make sure they go.
I really admire Lexie's dedication to redoing her room. That is quite an accomplishment for a 16yr old.
Glad she enjoyed her party.


----------



## Lisa crafts 62

Sam, did not get the baby afghans done in time so I will just work on them in case they are needed for someon else.


----------



## Lurker 2

you're welcome!



AZ Sticks said:


> Thanks for reminding me to change Tea Partys!!!Sandi/AZ
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> a quick hello, and will be back later!
Click to expand...


----------



## mjs

preston said:


> question - does my name read offline - just curious - the only time i am offline as far as tea party is concerned is when i reboot the computer - which is not very often - i am always on line - maybe not on the screen but still online. just wondering.
> 
> sam


Someone asked how the computer is behaving when I'm offline. I had to say that I'm basically never offline.


----------



## Edith M

Good evening Sam and friends, the time just seems to fly by. Our school children will be starting school in another 2 weeks. I always hated it when summer vacation was over. I loved having the kids at home so we could do things together. Walks in the woods, picnics even on rainy days. I would make a picnic lunch, spread a blanket on the living room floor and we would have our picnic there. The house was so quiet once school started.

The casserole receipe is just what I needed. I found some Italian sausage in the freezer this afternoon that needs to be used soon.


----------



## Joe P

I love the recipes as I said before on the top of page 2 and Sam thanks for mentioning about my rest. I have taken care to keep that up. This is a wonderful tea party and thanks all of you. joe


----------



## daralene

skinny minnie said:


> 7.15 Tasmanian time. The morning is wet and mild. Love chocolate cake. I too think finger should be fixed. I thought part of gymnastics was the nice arm and hand shapes. Has this been pointed out to her.


Ooooh, hello Tasmania :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: What fun to hear from you.


----------



## daralene

Cindycz said:


> Totally agree about fixing the child's finger and the role reversal! Would you not vaccinate because the child didn't like needles?
> 
> It's a birthday weekend in my family. On Sunday, my oldest son will be 30, and my father in law will be 92! Time flies. My sister in law is hosting my FIL's party...
> 
> What do you folks do for your grown-up kids on their birthdays?


Hi Cindy....What a birthday time you are having. Now I'll bet your son is as old as you think you are. At least that's how I see my son's age. Think I'm starting to be younger than him!! How wonderful, 92 for your FIL :thumbup: Sometmes my son and I celebrate our birthdays together. I take him and his family out for dinner with DH and me and we make it a dual party. Sometimes he gets his party at Christmas but we make sure his BD present is separate from Christmas.


----------



## Althea

11 a.m. on Saturday in Adelaide, and time to get organised for our Handknitters' Guild meeting around 1 o'clock. Love the casserole recipe, Sam: do you use ground sausage meat, or Italian sausages sliced? Perhaps it doesn't matter too much. I stupidly forgot to bookmark a recipe a couple of weeks ago for the corn pudding which I want to try soon. If anyone can redirect me, or could re-post it, I'd be very grateful - love sweetcorn! Wishing all TP-goers a happy and healthy weekend. And happy birthday, Marianne.


----------



## daralene

purl2diva said:


> Hello from Wisconsin,
> 
> We!ve had some more rain so the grass is growing rapidly (as are the weeds) and turning green again.
> 
> We spent the day shopping-- a kitchen store which I love, a Whole Foods stop, a favorite place for lunch and bakery and then a visit to my favorite yarn shop. Believe it or not, I came out empty handed! Perhaps I need to take my temperature!
> 
> Love both the recipes. There's nothing better than chocolate!
> 
> Have a great week.
> 
> Joy


Wisconson Joy, love Whole Foods but don't have one here. We are getting a Trader Joe's though and that will give us some new options. ;-)


----------



## daralene

preston said:


> question - does my name read offline - just curious - the only time i am offline as far as tea party is concerned is when i reboot the computer - which is not very often - i am always on line - maybe not on the screen but still online. just wondering.
> 
> sam


You are showing online now. :thumbup:


----------



## daralene

Lisa crafts 62 said:


> Hi Sam & everyone else. Sorry I have not ben on here lately. Mom was in the hospital for 3 days last week. She has a really bad infection in the groin area where they took out the lymph nodes last October. They were giving her antibiotics in an I-V drip every 4 hours. She came home last Friday & she went to our doctor today & he said there might be another pocket of infection under the first place so he gave her antibiotic pills & sent up an appointment with the surgeon that lanced the infection out at the hospital last Tuesday. I am working on a stamped baby quilt that I am doing the embroidery work on. My new sister-in-law said that they are thinking about having a 2nd public wedding in the spring so all of the family & friends that did not go to the first one can go. So I am working on my weight loss. I have lost 10 lbs so far & am working on more. I found free weight loss web site called Spark People & they even have part of the site set up with free reciepies. For my brother & I mom gives us money & we go out to eat. I agree with the others on your granddaughter's finger. If she ever wants to learn to play a musical instrument she will need straight fingers.


Hi Lisa, sorry about your Mom's infection, but the weight loss is fabulous. There is also a thread on KP where people are giving each other support for weight loss. Sorry, I don't have a link, but it is nice if you want a little more support.


----------



## daralene

pammie1234 said:


> Oops! It was Bailee not Alexis. Sometimes it is hard to stand up to our daughters. Girls are so different from boys. Lots of drama!
> 
> We did get some rain the other night. It was a good one, too. Hope we get some more soon. I just watered my plants and some of them still had water. I really thought they would all be dried out, but I guess it hasn't been as hot. By that I mean in the 90's not 100's! It is still hot!
> 
> We have been having a lot of cases of west nile virus. I think 9 have died in Dallas County. They are doing aerial spraying tonight. I hope this will get rid of the problem. I'll have to watch the pets and look for the planes when I take them out! I think it starts at 10:00pm. I should just go to bed, but I took a nap this afternoon so I may not be sleepy that early!
> 
> Sam, it does show you online. I think it does unless you log out. I never do that, so I am online all the time.


Oh my, that West Nile Virus count is up even more from last time. Stay safe.


----------



## Lurker 2

Corn Pudding recipe--found it!

1 can cream style corn
1 cup milk
2 eggs
2 tblsp flour
2 tblsp sugar (you can leave out)
1 tsp salt
dash of pepper
1 stick (8 tblsp or 1/2 cup) butter, melted

Mix all together and pour into lightly greased pan. Bake for 30-40 minutes at 350F or until set.

I have doubled this for family dinners, using one can cream corn and one can regular corn, well drained. That gives it a bit more texture.

You can take the girl out of the country, but...
http://www.etsy.com/shop/sorlenna http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/sources/sorlennas-studio
http://yarnyearning.blogspot.com/

Althea, I wonder if this is the recipe you are looking for? I also have a corn soufle copied!


----------



## daralene

myfanwy said:


> Corn Pudding recipe--found it!
> 
> 1 can cream style corn
> 1 cup milk
> 2 eggs
> 2 tblsp flour
> 2 tblsp sugar (you can leave out)
> 1 tsp salt
> dash of pepper
> 1 stick (8 tblsp or 1/2 cup) butter, melted
> 
> Mix all together and pour into lightly greased pan. Bake for 30-40 minutes at 350F or until set.
> 
> I have doubled this for family dinners, using one can cream corn and one can regular corn, well drained. That gives it a bit more texture.
> 
> You can take the girl out of the country, but...
> http://www.etsy.com/shop/sorlenna http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/sources/sorlennas-studio
> http://yarnyearning.blogspot.com/
> 
> Althea, I wonder if this is the recipe you are looking for? I also have a corn soufle copied!


Wow, you sure are on top of things Myfanwy, but then you are a day a head of us so stands to reason you would be up on things. :lol: Bet that's the one she wants.


----------



## Lurker 2

Does get confusing at times though!!



daralene said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Corn Pudding recipe--found it!
> 
> 1 can cream style corn
> 1 cup milk
> 2 eggs
> 2 tblsp flour
> 2 tblsp sugar (you can leave out)
> 1 tsp salt
> dash of pepper
> 1 stick (8 tblsp or 1/2 cup) butter, melted
> 
> Mix all together and pour into lightly greased pan. Bake for 30-40 minutes at 350F or until set.
> 
> I have doubled this for family dinners, using one can cream corn and one can regular corn, well drained. That gives it a bit more texture.
> 
> You can take the girl out of the country, but...
> http://www.etsy.com/shop/sorlenna http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/sources/sorlennas-studio
> http://yarnyearning.blogspot.com/
> 
> Althea, I wonder if this is the recipe you are looking for? I also have a corn soufle copied!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you sure are on top of things Myfanwy, but then you are a day a head of us so stands to reason you would be up on things. :lol: Bet that's the one she wants.
Click to expand...


----------



## DeannaB

Hello everyone!
Wow I can't believe how many pages there were for last weeks tp. It was a crazy week with back to school, and trying to get back in that routine. My 10 yo is the only one in school this year, it has been 13 years since I've only had 1 in school. So it feels kinda strange. ;-)
She decided she wanted to open enroll to a closer school, it is nice that she only has a 10 minute bus ride instead of almost a hour long one. So that is good,but now have to get used to then new schools rules


----------



## DeannaB

Oops hit the wrong button.
My oldest daughter was hired for 2 part time jobs this week also, night stocker at Walmart & a part time nanny job. So hopefully she will start getting her life in order.
I didn't get to read very much of last weeks to, so I will just say prayers for everyone that needs them, & hope everyone has a good & productive week. Thank you Sam for hosting again.
Deanna


----------



## pammie1234

Deanna, I hope that gets your DD on track. I am hoping the same thing will happen to my DD! She really has no idea how to handle money! She will probably move to her own apartment in October.


----------



## Betina

Sam, The receipts sound goooooood11!!! 
We've had rain here and we're having to mow the lawn often. Can't believe how quickly the summer has gone ...high school football started tonight, and I'm watching pre-season NFL tonight between the Panthers and Miami.
Hope all caregivers and ill folks have an easy weekend.It's not easy to get through these things that life requires. less you all!!!!


----------



## Betina

It should say "Bless you all"!!!!!


----------



## DeannaB

pammie1234 said:


> Deanna, I hope that gets your DD on track. I am hoping the same thing will happen to my DD! She really has no idea how to handle money! She will probably move to her own apartment in October.


She decided to move out after she graduated from high school, because she didn't think she should have to follow the house rules anymore or have the responsibility of chores. So far she has stayed with 3 different friends, & been taken advantage of by all of them. Now she is starting to say no to them with all the running around they want her to do for them (she's the only one with a car) and is starting but still doesn't want to come back home & have her chores to work. Now she realizes that being grown up isn't all fun & games.


----------



## 5mmdpns

preston said:


> this is funny - how did you fellows get on here - i just now left the url on lasts weeks tea party?
> 
> sam


Sam, I am convinced that when strange things happen in cyberspace it is the computer's fault!

You spoke of being a fuddy duddy grandfather. I was thinking of my own grandfather this week and I really do miss him. He was so full of gentle wisdom and loved life. We should all treasure our kids, grandkids, and any grands that we have in our lives! They are called grands for a reason!!!


----------



## preston

betina - so good of you to drop by - we hope you visit us as often as you can - there is always fresh tea under the cosy - plenty of room at the table and a comfy chair. we will be looking for you.

sam



Betina said:


> Sam, The receipts sound goooooood11!!!
> We've had rain here and we're having to mow the lawn often. Can't believe how quickly the summer has gone ...high school football started tonight, and I'm watching pre-season NFL tonight between the Panthers and Miami.
> Hope all caregivers and ill folks have an easy weekend.It's not easy to get through these things that life requires. less you all!!!!


----------



## preston

sometimes the college of hard knocks is the best teacher.

sam



DeannaP said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Deanna, I hope that gets your DD on track. I am hoping the same thing will happen to my DD! She really has no idea how to handle money! She will probably move to her own apartment in October.
> 
> 
> 
> She decided to move out after she graduated from high school, because she didn't think she should have to follow the house rules anymore or have the responsibility of chores. So far she has stayed with 3 different friends, & been taken advantage of by all of them. Now she is starting to say no to them with all the running around they want her to do for them (she's the only one with a car) and is starting but still doesn't want to come back home & have her chores to work. Now she realizes that being grown up isn't all fun & games.
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

you can come and tell my grandchildren that 5mmdpns - not sure if they will believe you though. i think alex - the oldest - is beginning to realize that with adulthood comes responsibilities - maybe someday he will use the tips i gave him.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> this is funny - how did you fellows get on here - i just now left the url on lasts weeks tea party?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, I am convinced that when strange things happen in cyberspace it is the computer's fault!
> 
> You spoke of being a fuddy duddy grandfather. I was thinking of my own grandfather this week and I really do miss him. He was so full of gentle wisdom and loved life. We should all treasure our kids, grandkids, and any grands that we have in our lives! They are called grands for a reason!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## pammie1234

This is the first mini-stocking that I am making for Christmas dinner. I may put a name tag on each for assigned seating! Or, I will just put them at each place setting. It is from Jean Greenhowe's Mini Christmas Stockings, and I believe it was a free pattern.

I hope the picture will not be sideways. If it is, maybe someone can tell me how to turn it around. It is correct on my desktop.


----------



## 5mmdpns

preston said:


> you can come and tell my grandchildren that 5mmdpns - not sure if they will believe you though. i think alex - the oldest - is beginning to realize that with adulthood comes responsibilities - maybe someday he will use the tips i gave him.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> this is funny - how did you fellows get on here - i just now left the url on lasts weeks tea party?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, I am convinced that when strange things happen in cyberspace it is the computer's fault!
> 
> You spoke of being a fuddy duddy grandfather. I was thinking of my own grandfather this week and I really do miss him. He was so full of gentle wisdom and loved life. We should all treasure our kids, grandkids, and any grands that we have in our lives! They are called grands for a reason!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Sam, your darling granddaughter must get her fingers straightened, I mean, how else are you going to teach her how to knit if her fingers are crooked? I am sure that Hickory is not going to hold the yarn for her, just make a big yarn tangle from the yarn ball!


----------



## gottastch

When DS was little, DH & I knew everything.
When the teenage years came, DH & I knew nothing.
Now that DS is married, it is amazing how DH & I suddenly do know a few things after all - hahahaha. Love to all!


----------



## preston

how cute is that pammie - what a great idea putting them on the christmas table.

thanks for sharing.

sam



pammie1234 said:


> This is the first mini-stocking that I am making for Christmas dinner. I may put a name tag on each for assigned seating! Or, I will just put them at each place setting. It is from Jean Greenhowe's Mini Christmas Stockings, and I believe it was a free pattern.
> 
> I hope the picture will not be sideways. If it is, maybe someone can tell me how to turn it around. It is correct on my desktop.


----------



## preston

you got that right - he just plows through - i have to catch him - oops her - and untangle it from around her legs.

i wish it would do the trick but nothing i say will change her mind. it boils down to who is the parent and at this time that is up for grabs.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> you can come and tell my grandchildren that 5mmdpns - not sure if they will believe you though. i think alex - the oldest - is beginning to realize that with adulthood comes responsibilities - maybe someday he will use the tips i gave him.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> this is funny - how did you fellows get on here - i just now left the url on lasts weeks tea party?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, I am convinced that when strange things happen in cyberspace it is the computer's fault!
> 
> You spoke of being a fuddy duddy grandfather. I was thinking of my own grandfather this week and I really do miss him. He was so full of gentle wisdom and loved life. We should all treasure our kids, grandkids, and any grands that we have in our lives! They are called grands for a reason!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sam, your darling granddaughter must get her fingers straightened, I mean, how else are you going to teach her how to knit if her fingers are crooked? I am sure that Hickory is not going to hold the yarn for her, just make a big yarn tangle from the yarn ball!
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

oops - double click


----------



## preston

i have always said - the only people that know everything is high school seniors and college freshmen.

i think my daughters think i don't know anything about raising children so i have learned to just watch and keep quiet - most of the time. lol

sam



gottastch said:


> When DS was little, DH & I knew everything.
> When the teenage years came, DH & I knew nothing.
> Now that DS is married, it is amazing how DH & I suddenly do know a few things after all - hahahaha. Love to all!


----------



## preston

any hardcore pool players out there - sam.

http://www.obscuradigital.com/products/detail/cuelight/?utm_medium=email&utm_source=BloodSweatCheers&utm_campaign=national


----------



## Poledra65

Hi everyone! Sam, thank you for hosting again. Recipes sound wonderful. 

I don't think I'm ever going to get caught up on last weeks 
TP and we're already on page 5 for this week, gracious. 

Well, I hope everyone is having a spectacular Friday evening/Saturday morning. I hope to get around in the morning and make it to the farmers market on Main St around 730am, we'll see how that plan works out. lol... Still helping my SM (stepmother) go through things in the house and decide what stays, what's trash, and what goes in the garage sale coming up. I understand buying things you use, I just don't understand buying 5 or more things of something you never even take out of the boxes, my Grandmother has several things that she did that with. Oh well, it makes for a good garage sale anyway.  Anybody need a feather duster? I think we've got about 20 at last count, or tape measures (at least 30 or more), scissors are over 20 pair too, good ones that I'm going to use for sewing, but really, how many pair does one person need? lol...
Well, I'm going to go back and get caught up quick before going to bed. Have a great night/day all.


----------



## Southern Gal

well, i have already added the stuff for the pasta dish to my shopping list, i will be fixing that tomorrow. the cake, i am staying away from, don't need the temptation. 
i was starting another sock hat for one of the guys but didn't like how it was looking, so i took it all out, really i was trying to make one out of some like thread just diff. colors, but i didn't like it for a guy and also, i was just doing a rolled edge, and i don't like that either, so gonna hunt some other thread, i like to do them solid with a stripe of another color in it. 
its not bad outside after the rain we had yesterday, i was sitting on porch smelling the four oclocks, awsome smell. later guys and sam you did it again, another good start


----------



## preston

maybe joe will buy a couple of feather dusters. lol

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone! Sam, thank you for hosting again. Recipes sound wonderful.
> 
> I don't think I'm ever going to get caught up on last weeks
> TP and we're already on page 5 for this week, gracious.
> 
> Well, I hope everyone is having a spectacular Friday evening/Saturday morning. I hope to get around in the morning and make it to the farmers market on Main St around 730am, we'll see how that plan works out. lol... Still helping my SM (stepmother) go through things in the house and decide what stays, what's trash, and what goes in the garage sale coming up. I understand buying things you use, I just don't understand buying 5 or more things of something you never even take out of the boxes, my Grandmother has several things that she did that with. Oh well, it makes for a good garage sale anyway.  Anybody need a feather duster? I think we've got about 20 at last count, or tape measures (at least 30 or more), scissors are over 20 pair too, good ones that I'm going to use for sewing, but really, how many pair does one person need? lol...
> Well, I'm going to go back and get caught up quick before going to bed. Have a great night/day all.


----------



## preston

going on two in the morning - time for a little sleepy-by.

see you in the am

sam


----------



## ruth Roxanne

preston said:


> this is funny - how did you fellows get on here - i just now left the url on lasts weeks tea party?
> 
> sam


 :lol: If you post it, they will come. (play on words in the movie Field of Dreams-filmed in Iowa)
Your recipes sound so good, I might actually have to cook! Thanks for hosting. I have read part of several, but not posted before. I usually don't want to take the time so I can knit. ;-)


----------



## west coast kitty

Hi Sam,
Thanks for the great start to another weekend; agree that it's hard to believe we're into the 2nd half of Aug. already. Sounds like your grandkids have a lot of talent and motivation. Maybe Bailee will change her mind about having her finger set; will it have to be re-broken?

One more day to work tomorrow and then time to relax on Sun. Might have a chance to try out a new recipe then.


----------



## Strawberry4u

Hi Sam and all the other Tea party family. I thought I would check in before I head off to bed. It's after 1:00 am. Wish you all a good sleep or a lovely day whatever the case may be. Hope to catch up with everyone later.
Sharon


----------



## rpuhrmann

LOL Have you not learned by now? Women can be 12 places at once! And we can be sneaky about it. lolol
Roberta



preston said:


> this is funny - how did you fellows get on here - i just now left the url on lasts weeks tea party?
> 
> sam


----------



## mr2

Thats why kids have adults in their lives. Fix the finger.


----------



## Grandma M

Ive got a big question. Why is it I always get the tea party on Saturday instead of Friday. Here it is 2:57 am Saturday morning and knitting forum has just come on line. here is the tea party that is supposed to be on friday. Hey by the time I comment on anything there are 6 pages already going and everyone is signing off for the night. Now I don't live that far away, just in the pacific NW. So somebody clue me in Anyway Sam I do enjoy your tea party and Julia Childs cake is yummy (nice receipe). Hope you all are having a good day. In about 12 hrs I taking my very first cruise to Alaska. I've never been on a ship before and this trip is for a whole week. I am looking forward to this big time. This is my retirement present to myself.


----------



## mamiepooh

preston said:


> Well here it is Friday already  I have cut my hair  trimmed my beard  gotten a shower  and now I am ready for the new tea party to begin.
> 
> The month of august is flying by  the children have all been school shopping  with fashion shows to show the new school clothes. Supplies have been bought  I think the little boys need sneakers yet and then they will be ready for the first day which will be in less than two weeks  a week from Tuesday Im thinking. I think they are ready  they are bored  and boredom brings chaos as all of you that have/had children are fully aware.
> 
> Bailee  the middle child  takes gymnastics  she is quite good  very strong for a twelve year old. In doing a back flip during her floor exercise she bent the finger of one hand behind where it should have been  it is broken and separated from the growth plate. It needs straightened out  but she will not allow it  it would be painful granted  but it would heal. Now she will have a crooked finger that bends up over the finger beside it. Now in my mind she is the child and Heidi is the parent  and young children should not be making decisions that will affect them in the future  at least in my mind. But then what does a fuddy dud grandpa know. Lol I would have said fix it. She would have needed strapped down and a gag applied in order to do it  however . . . . .
> 
> The rest of the family is fine. Alexis has about finished her bedroom  painted a bright cheery yellow  she has always wanted hardwood floors in her bedroom. So she  by hand now  stripped them  sanded them with a hand sander  she has applied the stain and now is in the process of putting on the finishing coats of varnish. It was a lot of labor intensive work all done by hand and I applaud her for the good job she has done.
> 
> For you chocolate lovers  from the kitchen of Julia Child.
> Chocolate Almond Cake
> For an 8 inch cake serving 6-8
> Butter and flour for the cake pan
> 3 oz sweet baking chocolate
> 1 oz unsweetened chocolate
> 2 tablespoons strong coffee
> 1/3 cup blanched almonds and 2 tablespoons sugar
> 1 stick (4oz) unsalted butter
> ½ cup sugar and ¼ teaspoon salt
> 3 large eggs
> 
> For he egg whites:
> a pinch of salt
> ¼ teaspoon cream of tartar
> 2 tablespoons sugar
> ¼ teaspoon almond extract
> ½ cup cake flour in a sifter
> 
> Directions:
> Preheat over to 350 degrees and set rack in middle of oven.
> 
> Spread teaspoon of butter over inside of 4 cup round cake pan  dust with flour coating all surfaces.
> 
> Melt the chocolate with the coffee being careful not to burn.
> 
> Grind almonds and sugar in a blender.
> 
> Cream the butter, sugar and salt until pale, soft and fluffy.
> 
> Separate the eggs whisking the yolks in the butter and sugar and dropping the whites into a very clean, dry beating bowl.
> 
> Set the egg-white bowl in a larger bow of hot water, stir for a moment to take off the chill.
> 
> Beat at moderate speed until broken up and foaming throughout. Beat in the sat and cream of tartar. Slowly increase speed to fast until soft peaks are formed.
> 
> Gradually beat in the sugar and continue until stiff peaks are formed.
> 
> Rapidly blend the softly melted chocolate into the butter and sugar mixture  then blend in the almonds and almond extract.
> 
> Plop ¼ of the beaten whites on top of the chocolate mixture and stir them in  this lightens the batter.
> 
> Rapidly and delicately so as not to deflate them  fold in the rest of the egg whites  alternating with siftings of cake flour.
> 
> At once turn into prepared cake pan spreading to the rim for an even puff. Bang the pan lightly to set the batter.
> 
> Bake 25 minutes.
> 
> When it has puffed to the top of the pan and a toothpick comes out clean when plunged down 2-1/2 inch from the edge  but when plunged down in the middle tiny bits of chocolate should still cling to it.
> 
> Let cool ten minutes  unmold onto rack and let cool two hours.
> 
> Dust with confectioners sugar or  make a
> 
> SOFT CHOCOLATE BUTTER ICING
> 
> Melt 2 oz of sweet chocolate and 1 oz of bitter with 1-1/2 tablespoon of coffee.
> 
> Beat in 6 tablespoons of unsalted butter
> 
> Cool slightly  ice the cake  decorate with almonds of chocolate pieces.
> 
> CHOCOLATE PIECES
> Spread plain melted chocolate on plastic and let it set.
> 
> Use a rubber spatula and pretend you are spreading icing on a very large cake. It doesnt need to be the same thickness. Use your creativity.
> 
> Then break it into leaves (larger pieces)
> 
> While the cake icing is still soft arrange the chocolate leaves over it 
> 
> Grind an ounce of bitter chocolate in a blender  dust it over the cake before serving.
> 
> NOTE:
> Sweet baking chocolate is often called semi-sweet
> 
> Unsweetened chocolate is often called bitter
> 
> Now I believe one should eat desert first to do away with the fear that one will be too full after the meal for the desert  actually I can eat desert and leave the table satisfied. So  after a slightly large piece of the above mentioned cake maybe this would salve you conscience.
> 
> CARUSO CASSEROLE
> ½ pound mild Italian sausage
> ½ cup chopped onion (who measures onion)
> 1 clove garlic (I would vote for two or three)
> 2 tablespoons butter
> 2 tablespoons flour
> ½ teaspoon Italian seasoning
> 1/8 teaspoon salt and pepper (I go by taste)
> 1 cup milk
> 1-1/2 cup mozzarella cheese
> 2 cups cooked drained noodles
> ½ cup each: halved zucchini slices and chopped tomatoes
> 
> Preheat over to 350 degrees.
> 
> Cook sausage, onion and garlic until sausage is brown and crumbly.
> 
> Drain and set aside.
> 
> Melt butter, stir in flour and seasonings until smooth.
> 
> Remove from heat and stir in the milk  return to burner and bring to boiling over medium heat stirring constantly for one minute.
> 
> Reduce heat to low.
> 
> Stir in half of the cheese.
> 
> Stir in cooked sausage mixture, noodles, zucchini and tomatoes,
> 
> Turn into buttered 1 quart casserole.
> 
> Bake 25-30 minutes of until hot and bubbly.
> 
> Remove from oven and sprinkle with remaining cheese.
> 
> Return to oven to melt the cheese.
> 
> Now I would fix the recipe as is  however one could use lowfat, margarine, I dont think the ½ pound of sausage has that many calories to worry about especially since it is drained. It is also a recipe you could double or triple. I think I would also add at least a can or frozen package of peas. I also think a dollop of sour cream on top would be quite good also but then that kind of eliminates the counting calories sort of thing.
> 
> I want to thank all of you for all the support and kind words these past several weeks. I truly am having a blast and hope you are also. I think we are a pretty special unique group.


Do you know that Julia Child would have celebrated her 100th anniversary Wednesday August 15th ? I love the way she approched cooking and food.


----------



## rpuhrmann

Sam,
There are so many things your grand daughter will have a hard time doing, or not be able to do at all. No typing jobs; most sports will be out; like someone else said, taking pictures of her wedding rings? Out; it will also turn all the guys off until she is well into her middle to late 20's. The boys now are so superficial! Well, a lot of men are too. lol Picking up a grocery sack or a ball? Awkward or hurt. Are there nerves being pinched off because of this? It could possible make her finger nerves die. 
I would tell her mother to "be mom" and make her get her finger set. That's what mothers are for; to see their child's future, and protect them from it.

Roberta


----------



## tatesgirl

One of my sisters was slighly retarded and (I think) accidentally slammed a car door on my hand and then yelled at me to go away. No matter how many times I told her to open the door, she refused until my screaming brought another sister outside and she had to threaten to kill the first sister before she would open the door.

This slam on my hand made lots of fractures that never were recognized since my hand barely swelled but 2 years later every finger on my right hand had small lumps, the middle finger having the largest. I was always embarassed by my UGLY hand and now in my old age, that hand has stiffened and the fingers are much harder to use - like, to GRIP a utensil when I eat. Mainly, I manage to keep it moving through KNITTING. One other result is that I've never been able to wear a ring on any finger on my right hand. And I've always liked to wear gloves. Wonder why?

Tell Heidi to GROW UP! She may not want to hear her daughter's wailing, but leaving this important decision to a child just is NOT right.


----------



## ursula1555

Hello - I'm pretty new here but wanted to comment how much I enjoy the Tea Party. I'm late with my reply after all it's Saturday morning but I "played" with my new iPad last night - way too late. Love the recipes and love this forum.


----------



## rpuhrmann

LOL Sam, it looks like you've riled up a lot of mothers with your grand daughter.


----------



## inishowen

Good afternoon, it's Saturday here in Ireland. Like everyone else I think she should get the finger fixed! It's a lovely sunny day here today and I've had a nice time shopping at a sale at a local church. Such bargains! No yarn or knitting items, but clothes for my granddaughter, some collectors plates, a serving dish, and a set of fancy candles for Christmas, all for about £5. Can I ask, did anyone hear from Dave again?


----------



## KateB

preston said:


> hey joe - hope to see you sometime this weekend - are you getting enough rest?
> 
> sam


Joe doesn't do rest! :lol: I want him to move here and sort out my house.


----------



## wannabear

Hi Sam and everybody. I'm so seriously behind with everything and my laptop is on the fritz so I have to share with my daughter, so I missed the second half of last week's party. Last week I was asking if anybody can get rhubarb now, and went out and saw some for sale in the grocery store here. It didn't look the best, not like in the spring, but I can try out the cherry rhubarb pie, if I get time. 

Living without my laptop is just not fun.


----------



## frannie di

Why didn't the orthopedic surgeon just do it?


----------



## jheiens

Because he has to have parental signature on the permission to treat the minor child and mom didn't sign?

Ohio Joy


----------



## KateB

Hi everyone. Thanks again Sam for hosting, you're doing a great job, and those recipes sound good. I agree with the rest that Bailee's finger should be fixed, but it might be easier said than done to drag an unwilling child of that age to a doctor....might have to be litterally drag! :lol: You always seem to show up as 'on-line' Sam, but mjs and Pammie who said they didn't log off, didn't show as on-line. My computer logs me off if I leave it for a while, don't know how to change that........need to ask a young person. :lol: Lisa, sorry to hear your mum's not so well, hope things improve soon. And 10lbs lost - you go girl! 81brighteyes, I envy you watching Downton Abbey, I just loved that programme. I think we're getting the 3rd series in the autumn here. It's the one where Shirley Maclaine's going to be in it, can't wait to see the clashes between her and Maggie Smith's character! Southern Girl, are 'four o'clocks' some kind of plant? Grandme M, enjoy your cruise. My friend is just back from a tour of Canada's west coast and an Alaskan Cruise (also for her retirement) and they loved it.
Well. better go and see if I can find something low fat for lunch. Trying hard to lose weight, but not very enthusiastic about it!


----------



## mrs. s

Preston, you are absolutely correct, the finger should be fixed. its never too late. However, you know the thin line a grandparent walks with decision making for their grandchildren. But hang in there you sound as if your grandchildren are lucky to have you in their lives. What are you knitting lately?


----------



## mrs. s

Hi Preston,
I just read a lot of your responses to the "Tea Party". I'm new to it. I look forward to more of your yummy recipes. JC Pennies is giving free haircuts for school aged children now. That is a wonderful idea. I am a teacher myself and I have to say I am getting excited about going back in two weeks and welcoming all of the students off of the school bus in their new outfits and smiles on their faces. 
We actually had to let our dog, Snickers go to sleep two weeks ago after a beautiful 15 year life with our family. We are still trying to get on with the different routine of not walking and feeding and loving a pet. But in the end we would never change the last 15 years.
Well I look forward to our next discussions everyone.


----------



## Lurker 2

Just thought I would say good morning/afternoon/evening all [it is still evening for Perth Australia] I have been up for a while- this insomnia is an on going problem- but you learn to live with! But I am starting to yawn again so will head back to bed- expecting the usual 'fun' time getting Fale dressed for church- I have to play 'valet'. so I will need to be rested! Sorry to gripe!
Hope all are enjoying your day! We ofcourse are in the early hours of Sunday!
Some photos from Christchurch, where all the earthquakes are happening


----------



## farmgirl

I know as a former preschool teacher that children are given much more leeway in making decisions for themselves than any of us had. There truly is an educated reason for this and I guess I will be in the minority here when I say if the child does not want her finger straightened then so be it. It is her body after all and we teach them that from the very beginning. And please....I'm not looking for a debate or an argument. I'm not even going to follow this post because I just am not looking for a fight. Just wanted to throw my opinion in.
And that cake recipe looks downright dangerous to we chocolate lovers! I don't dare make it for fear I'll eat the whole darn thing! Thanks for the recipe though. I think I'll print it out and store it away for a rainy day


----------



## patocenizo

Good morning Sam...you are quite special!!! Wonderful casserole recipe, thanks again for hosting the tea party. Last night, myDH , some friends and I went to see The Merchant of Venice at UCI (University of California at Irvine) and may I say it was well performed and everyone applauded until our hands got tired!! Hope you all have a wonderful weekend..we have muggy weather here in Orange County, Ca. but hope it eases by the end of the next week.


----------



## Vique

Thank you for the casserole recipe, sounds delish! One of my sons broke his arm falling off the top bunk of a set of beds. he broke it between the wrist and elbow. It was set at the hospital and the day the cast was to come off he was so happy. But alas that part of the arm had a bow in it. I demanded they put him to sleep, rebrake it and set it right. They did as I asked and this time it came out of the cast perfect. I hated to put a four year old through this and cried in private but I felt it was the right thing to do. Over the years when I look at his arm I feel I made the right decision.


----------



## jmai5421

daralene said:


> purl2diva said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello from Wisconsin,
> 
> We!ve had some more rain so the grass is growing rapidly (as are the weeds) and turning green again.
> 
> We spent the day shopping-- a kitchen store which I love, a Whole Foods stop, a favorite place for lunch and bakery and then a visit to my favorite yarn shop. Believe it or not, I came out empty handed! Perhaps I need to take my temperature!
> 
> Love both the recipes. There's nothing better than chocolate!
> 
> Have a great week.
> 
> Joy
> 
> 
> 
> Wisconson Joy, love Whole Foods but don't have one here. We are getting a Trader Joe's though and that will give us some new options. ;-)
Click to expand...

Love Trader Joe's. We just got one in town. Does anyone have a Fresh and Easy? I love that store when I go to my daughter's in AZ.


----------



## nittergma

Good morning everyone! Yesterday was so busy I forgot it was Friday! We had our grandchildren for a while and it was a whirlwind!! Sam your recipes sound delicious ! I can identify with the situation of having a child that won't have anything they don't want done! I would hate to see her have a crooked finger and maybe it woudn't grow right since the growth plate is involved. Maybe arthritis later on! No fun!! I'm going to go through the posts right away so I don't get lost! hope every one is doing well.


preston said:


> Well here it is Friday already  I have cut my hair  trimmed my beard  gotten a shower  and now I am ready for the new tea party to begin.
> 
> The month of august is flying by  the children have all been school shopping  with fashion shows to show the new school clothes. Supplies have been bought  I think the little boys need sneakers yet and then they will be ready for the first day which will be in less than two weeks  a week from Tuesday Im thinking. I think they are ready  they are bored  and boredom brings chaos as all of you that have/had children are fully aware.
> 
> Bailee  the middle child  takes gymnastics  she is quite good  very strong for a twelve year old. In doing a back flip during her floor exercise she bent the finger of one hand behind where it should have been  it is broken and separated from the growth plate. It needs straightened out  but she will not allow it  it would be painful granted  but it would heal. Now she will have a crooked finger that bends up over the finger beside it. Now in my mind she is the child and Heidi is the parent  and young children should not be making decisions that will affect them in the future  at least in my mind. But then what does a fuddy dud grandpa know. Lol I would have said fix it. She would have needed strapped down and a gag applied in order to do it  however . . . . .
> 
> The rest of the family is fine. Alexis has about finished her bedroom  painted a bright cheery yellow  she has always wanted hardwood floors in her bedroom. So she  by hand now  stripped them  sanded them with a hand sander  she has applied the stain and now is in the process of putting on the finishing coats of varnish. It was a lot of labor intensive work all done by hand and I applaud her for the good job she has done.
> 
> For you chocolate lovers  from the kitchen of Julia Child.
> Chocolate Almond Cake
> For an 8 inch cake serving 6-8
> Butter and flour for the cake pan
> 3 oz sweet baking chocolate
> 1 oz unsweetened chocolate
> 2 tablespoons strong coffee
> 1/3 cup blanched almonds and 2 tablespoons sugar
> 1 stick (4oz) unsalted butter
> ½ cup sugar and ¼ teaspoon salt
> 3 large eggs
> 
> For he egg whites:
> a pinch of salt
> ¼ teaspoon cream of tartar
> 2 tablespoons sugar
> ¼ teaspoon almond extract
> ½ cup cake flour in a sifter
> 
> Directions:
> Preheat over to 350 degrees and set rack in middle of oven.
> 
> Spread teaspoon of butter over inside of 4 cup round cake pan  dust with flour coating all surfaces.
> 
> Melt the chocolate with the coffee being careful not to burn.
> 
> Grind almonds and sugar in a blender.
> 
> Cream the butter, sugar and salt until pale, soft and fluffy.
> 
> Separate the eggs whisking the yolks in the butter and sugar and dropping the whites into a very clean, dry beating bowl.
> 
> Set the egg-white bowl in a larger bow of hot water, stir for a moment to take off the chill.
> 
> Beat at moderate speed until broken up and foaming throughout. Beat in the sat and cream of tartar. Slowly increase speed to fast until soft peaks are formed.
> 
> Gradually beat in the sugar and continue until stiff peaks are formed.
> 
> Rapidly blend the softly melted chocolate into the butter and sugar mixture  then blend in the almonds and almond extract.
> 
> Plop ¼ of the beaten whites on top of the chocolate mixture and stir them in  this lightens the batter.
> 
> Rapidly and delicately so as not to deflate them  fold in the rest of the egg whites  alternating with siftings of cake flour.
> 
> At once turn into prepared cake pan spreading to the rim for an even puff. Bang the pan lightly to set the batter.
> 
> Bake 25 minutes.
> 
> When it has puffed to the top of the pan and a toothpick comes out clean when plunged down 2-1/2 inch from the edge  but when plunged down in the middle tiny bits of chocolate should still cling to it.
> 
> Let cool ten minutes  unmold onto rack and let cool two hours.
> 
> Dust with confectioners sugar or  make a
> 
> SOFT CHOCOLATE BUTTER ICING
> 
> Melt 2 oz of sweet chocolate and 1 oz of bitter with 1-1/2 tablespoon of coffee.
> 
> Beat in 6 tablespoons of unsalted butter
> 
> Cool slightly  ice the cake  decorate with almonds of chocolate pieces.
> 
> CHOCOLATE PIECES
> Spread plain melted chocolate on plastic and let it set.
> 
> Use a rubber spatula and pretend you are spreading icing on a very large cake. It doesnt need to be the same thickness. Use your creativity.
> 
> Then break it into leaves (larger pieces)
> 
> While the cake icing is still soft arrange the chocolate leaves over it 
> 
> Grind an ounce of bitter chocolate in a blender  dust it over the cake before serving.
> 
> NOTE:
> Sweet baking chocolate is often called semi-sweet
> 
> Unsweetened chocolate is often called bitter
> 
> Now I believe one should eat desert first to do away with the fear that one will be too full after the meal for the desert  actually I can eat desert and leave the table satisfied. So  after a slightly large piece of the above mentioned cake maybe this would salve you conscience.
> 
> CARUSO CASSEROLE
> ½ pound mild Italian sausage
> ½ cup chopped onion (who measures onion)
> 1 clove garlic (I would vote for two or three)
> 2 tablespoons butter
> 2 tablespoons flour
> ½ teaspoon Italian seasoning
> 1/8 teaspoon salt and pepper (I go by taste)
> 1 cup milk
> 1-1/2 cup mozzarella cheese
> 2 cups cooked drained noodles
> ½ cup each: halved zucchini slices and chopped tomatoes
> 
> Preheat over to 350 degrees.
> 
> Cook sausage, onion and garlic until sausage is brown and crumbly.
> 
> Drain and set aside.
> 
> Melt butter, stir in flour and seasonings until smooth.
> 
> Remove from heat and stir in the milk  return to burner and bring to boiling over medium heat stirring constantly for one minute.
> 
> Reduce heat to low.
> 
> Stir in half of the cheese.
> 
> Stir in cooked sausage mixture, noodles, zucchini and tomatoes,
> 
> Turn into buttered 1 quart casserole.
> 
> Bake 25-30 minutes of until hot and bubbly.
> 
> Remove from oven and sprinkle with remaining cheese.
> 
> Return to oven to melt the cheese.
> 
> Now I would fix the recipe as is  however one could use lowfat, margarine, I dont think the ½ pound of sausage has that many calories to worry about especially since it is drained. It is also a recipe you could double or triple. I think I would also add at least a can or frozen package of peas. I also think a dollop of sour cream on top would be quite good also but then that kind of eliminates the counting calories sort of thing.
> 
> I want to thank all of you for all the support and kind words these past several weeks. I truly am having a blast and hope you are also. I think we are a pretty special unique group.


----------



## sam0767

Cindycz said:


> Totally agree about fixing the child's finger and the role reversal! Would you not vaccinate because the child didn't like needles?
> 
> It's a birthday weekend in my family. On Sunday, my oldest son will be 30, and my father in law will be 92! Time flies. My sister in law is hosting my FIL's party...
> 
> What do you folks do for your grown-up kids on their birthdays?


My youngest son's birthday was the 15th. I will go up and get him some money her asked for for a case for his new phone his girlfriend gave him and get him a card and take it to him to his work today. I am a couple days late but did call him and wish him a Happy Birthday. Been busy this week with switching shifts with a co worker and Gkids. But he understands and knows I love him. He turned 27. Boy I wish they were all little again. My oldest is 35. And my daughter is 32. I get emotional when my kids birthdays come around. I love all my kids so much and my Gkids to.

The chocolate sounds so yummy. Hummm may go make a cake and share it with my son. Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## mjs

KateB said:


> Hi everyone. Thanks again Sam for hosting, you're doing a great job, and those recipes sound good. I agree with the rest that Bailee's finger should be fixed, but it might be easier said than done to drag an unwilling child of that age to a doctor....might have to be litterally drag! :lol: You always seem to show up as 'on-line' Sam, but mjs and Pammie who said they didn't log off, didn't show as on-line. My computer logs me off if I leave it for a while, don't know how to change that........need to ask a young person. :lol: Lisa, sorry to hear your mum's not so well, hope things improve soon. And 10lbs lost - you go girl! 81brighteyes, I envy you watching Downton Abbey, I just loved that programme. I think we're getting the 3rd series in the autumn here. It's the one where Shirley Maclaine's going to be in it, can't wait to see the clashes between her and Maggie Smith's character! Southern Girl, are 'four o'clocks' some kind of plant? Grandme M, enjoy your cruise. My friend is just back from a tour of Canada's west coast and an Alaskan Cruise (also for her retirement) and they loved it.
> Well. better go and see if I can find something low fat for lunch. Trying hard to lose weight, but not very enthusiastic about it!


four o'clocks are lovely annuals, here at least, with a fragrance that comes late in the afternoon when it may become damper and more noticeable.


----------



## jmai5421

pammie1234 said:


> This is the first mini-stocking that I am making for Christmas dinner. I may put a name tag on each for assigned seating! Or, I will just put them at each place setting. It is from Jean Greenhowe's Mini Christmas Stockings, and I believe it was a free pattern.
> 
> I hope the picture will not be sideways. If it is, maybe someone can tell me how to turn it around. It is correct on my desktop.


I love your stocking. I love the idea too. We will be going to AZ to be with the DD and grands this year.
If I start now I would have enough made for next year when I have to entertain.
Will you be putting a candy cane or other candy in the stocking at each place?
I am going to check the pattern out.
Thanks
Judy


----------



## mjs

Vique said:


> Thank you for the casserole recipe, sounds delish! One of my sons broke his arm falling off the top bunk of a set of beds. he broke it between the wrist and elbow. It was set at the hospital and the day the cast was to come off he was so happy. But alas that part of the arm had a bow in it. I demanded they put him to sleep, rebrake it and set it right. They did as I asked and this time it came out of the cast perfect. I hated to put a four year old through this and cried in private but I felt it was the right thing to do. Over the years when I look at his arm I feel I made the right decision.


Nowadays we are frequently reminded how kids are not responsible until a certain age because their brains have not matured enough to allow them to make good decisions in all circumstances. And parents are supposed to makes decisions even when kids "hate" them, like having curfews, etc.


----------



## 1artist

preston said:


> skinnie minnie - i am sure it was - she just doesn't care. does not want the pain. i'm not sure she is old enogh to make that kind of decision but no one asked me.
> 
> welcome to the tea party - so good of you to stop by - keep us in mind and stop as often as you have time for - we would love to have you - look forward to it.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> skinny minnie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 7.15 Tasmanian time. The morning is wet and mild. Love chocolate cake. I too think finger should be fixed. I thought part of gymnastics was the nice arm and hand shapes. Has this been pointed out to her.
Click to expand...

Dear Sam, point out to her that when she is older and arthritis sets into that finger (and it could start early, she will be in pain constantly) maybe tell her to "man UP" by the way you are doing a great job with the tea party, even tho I don't post often. d


----------



## sam0767

preston said:


> skinnie minnie - i am sure it was - she just doesn't care. does not want the pain. i'm not sure she is old enogh to make that kind of decision but no one asked me.
> 
> welcome to the tea party - so good of you to stop by - keep us in mind and stop as often as you have time for - we would love to have you - look forward to it.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> skinny minnie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 7.15 Tasmanian time. The morning is wet and mild. Love chocolate cake. I too think finger should be fixed. I thought part of gymnastics was the nice arm and hand shapes. Has this been pointed out to her.
Click to expand...

Sam I totally agree with you on the finger. There is a time when a parent has to step in and take charge. And I believe this is one of those times. It is great to allow a child to help in decision making for them and talk things over with them to come to a decision that both parent and child can agree on but this is not one of them. Talking it over and explaining it with the child and give the pros and cons about the situation and all is what she should ahve done instead of the cut and dryed I don't wnaqt to deal with the pain is not the solution. But these days I think that children are given too much freedom in decision making as they have not expirenced life enough to make such decisions.


----------



## jmai5421

Grandma M said:


> Ive got a big question. Why is it I always get the tea party on Saturday instead of Friday. Here it is 2:57 am Saturday morning and knitting forum has just come on line. here is the tea party that is supposed to be on friday. Hey by the time I comment on anything there are 6 pages already going and everyone is signing off for the night. Now I don't live that far away, just in the pacific NW. So somebody clue me in Anyway Sam I do enjoy your tea party and Julia Childs cake is yummy (nice receipe). Hope you all are having a good day. In about 12 hrs I taking my very first cruise to Alaska. I've never been on a ship before and this trip is for a whole week. I am looking forward to this big time. This is my retirement present to myself.


Awesome retirement gift. Have a good time.


----------



## nittergma

I love those shows Jeopardy being my favorite!


preston said:


> going to watch the rest of wheel and then watch jeopardy - back in forty minutes.
> 
> sam


----------



## pammie1234

Farmgirl, I'm a former teacher also, and I agree with you about children being allowed to make their own decisions without having any consequences. And, as far as the finger is concerned, all they can do now is tell her the consequences of not having her finger fixed and let her decide. At 12, she can make an informed decision. With that, the consequences will be a natural outcome and she will be the only one to blame if she can't do the things she wants to do. I don't think this will cause an argument, because we won't let it. Glad that you have joined us. It is a fun group!

We got some rain last night and it is cool this morning. I wish it would rain all day! I made another mini stocking. If everyone of my family comes for Christmas I will have to make at least 25. They are a lot like dishcloths, an easy knit.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Grandma M said:


> Ive got a big question. Why is it I always get the tea party on Saturday instead of Friday. Here it is 2:57 am Saturday morning and knitting forum has just come on line. here is the tea party that is supposed to be on friday. Hey by the time I comment on anything there are 6 pages already going and everyone is signing off for the night. Now I don't live that far away, just in the pacific NW. So somebody clue me in Anyway Sam I do enjoy your tea party and Julia Childs cake is yummy (nice receipe). Hope you all are having a good day. In about 12 hrs I taking my very first cruise to Alaska. I've never been on a ship before and this trip is for a whole week. I am looking forward to this big time. This is my retirement present to myself.


Sam starts the new Tea Party at 6pm Central Time so that would coorespond to being 9 or 10pm your time.

I do wish you a pleasant cruise! Happy retirement! Who is sharing in this joyful event with you?


----------



## jeanbess

I was wondering how you all read the tp all at once or do you keep coming back to it I never have the time to read it all I will read about 3or4 pg then go to another topic other wise I will be on here all day and no time to knit Sam I enjoy your recipes may gd sounds like yours and now that she is 16 she runs the house mother has nothing to say and dad wouldn't they are in the mids of seperating a very bad situation


----------



## pammie1234

jmai5421 said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the first mini-stocking that I am making for Christmas dinner. I may put a name tag on each for assigned seating! Or, I will just put them at each place setting. It is from Jean Greenhowe's Mini Christmas Stockings, and I believe it was a free pattern.
> 
> I hope the picture will not be sideways. If it is, maybe someone can tell me how to turn it around. It is correct on my desktop.
> 
> 
> 
> I love your stocking. I love the idea too. We will be going to AZ to be with the DD and grands this year.
> If I start now I would have enough made for next year when I have to entertain.
> Will you be putting a candy cane or other candy in the stocking at each place?
> I am going to check the pattern out.
> Thanks
> Judy
Click to expand...

Yes, I will add something on most of them. She also shows them in stripes and they are cute. They are fun to do because you can make each one a little different.


----------



## Pup lover

I wish I would have checked out this tea party thing sooner! I thought it was a group actually meeting in person. lol Thats what happens when you assume. So far my boys all come home for bdays. Supper of choice, two prefer cheesecake and my middle one goes back n forth between pumpkin bars n yellow cake with choc frosting DH loves anything chocolate. I try hard not to voice too many opinions about my grandson and what they do or dont do, he's only 2 though so I have plenty of time to practice. Sam love the cassarole recipe will be making it soon and will save the cake for special occasion.


----------



## inishowen

The cake recipe whetted my appetite. Then I remembered my DIL baked something similar a few months ago and I put it in the freezer as i was watching my weight. Well "watching" hasn't changed my weight, so i've taken the cake out of the freezer to have tomorrow!


----------



## gottastch

Good morning/afternoon/evening. It is almost 9:00 a.m. here and I am enjoying a "cuppa," as Sam says, and am getting excited for the day! DN (dear neighbors), DH and I are going to watch some town team tournament baseball today in a town about 1 1/2 hours away. We will drop the guys off at the venue and then head to one of my favorite places in the world - Crafts Direct...anything related to stitching (and a few other things-floral arranging, scrapbooking, stamping) all under one roof...a whole aisle of different kinds of dish towels to embroider! They have their own store next door for all their clearance items. SOOOOOOOOOO fun to look everything over. I also have coupons for Hancock Fabrics, which I also recently discovered also carries some yarn and other crafty items. We might also get to stop in and see my son at his work, as he works in the same town (manages a jewelry store)...have to check to see if he is working today. Of course, I don't need one thing but seeing and touching all the different yarns just gets my mind to thinking of all kinds of things I could make 

I'm starting to think about Christmas too! The past couple of years I made little tree decorations for the family and used them for a decoration on the outside of the gift bags/packages. The first year I just made a decoration for the girls...a tiny knit purse...supposed to be a tree decoration but my niece attached it to her purse...a purse for her purse - hahaha. The next year I made tiny mittens, connected with a crocheted chain and last year I made a tiny stocking out of leftover bits of sock yarn...I have a pattern for this year (I think) that looks like the "ribbon candy" I used to enjoy as a kid. I can use leftover sock yarn (variegated) again and it is an easy knit too...love that! 

Everyone have a wonderful day/evening/Sunday and I will check in tomorrow! Love to all!!!


----------



## Cindy M

Sandy said:


> Happy Friday everyone! I hope everyone is having a great day!
> It is almost 95 here at 3:15pm. I did talk to a friend who lives near the fire area. They are ok for the time being. They are packed up and ready to go if necessary. So glad they are ok.


My daughter lives in Washington and was complaining about the heat. In June, she said it was so cold (in the 50's and 60's) that they were wearing sweat shirts. Now it's reversed. She's the one with our 95 degree weather and we're the ones wearing sweatshirts!


----------



## wannabear

Sam, would she let Bailee get a tattoo? Or even get her lip pierced, which would grow back together if she let it? I doubt it. I know you don't want to intervene but the voting's going heavily for getting that finger fixed.


----------



## jmai5421

gottastch said:


> Good morning/afternoon/evening. It is almost 9:00 a.m. here and I am enjoying a "cuppa," as Sam says, and am getting excited for the day! DN (dear neighbors), DH and I are going to watch some town team tournament baseball today in a town about 1 1/2 hours away. We will drop the guys off at the venue and then head to one of my favorite places in the world - Crafts Direct...anything related to stitching (and a few other things-floral arranging, scrapbooking, stamping) all under one roof...a whole aisle of different kinds of dish towels to embroider! They have their own store next door for all their clearance items. SOOOOOOOOOO fun to look everything over. I also have coupons for Hancock Fabrics, which I also recently discovered also carries some yarn and other crafty items. We might also get to stop in and see my son at his work, as he works in the same town (manages a jewelry store)...have to check to see if he is working today. Of course, I don't need one thing but seeing and touching all the different yarns just gets my mind to thinking of all kinds of things I could make
> 
> I'm starting to think about Christmas too! The past couple of years I made little tree decorations for the family and used them for a decoration on the outside of the gift bags/packages. The first year I just made a decoration for the girls...a tiny knit purse...supposed to be a tree decoration but my niece attached it to her purse...a purse for her purse - hahaha. The next year I made tiny mittens, connected with a crocheted chain and last year I made a tiny stocking out of leftover bits of sock yarn...I have a pattern for this year (I think) that looks like the "ribbon candy" I used to enjoy as a kid. I can use leftover sock yarn (variegated) again and it is an easy knit too...love that!
> 
> Everyone have a wonderful day/evening/Sunday and I will check in tomorrow! Love to all!!!


Where in Mpls is Crafts Direct? That might have to be a shopping trip.


----------



## daralene

DeannaP said:


> Oops hit the wrong button.
> My oldest daughter was hired for 2 part time jobs this week also, night stocker at Walmart & a part time nanny job. So hopefully she will start getting her life in order.
> I didn't get to read very much of last weeks to, so I will just say prayers for everyone that needs them, & hope everyone has a good & productive week. Thank you Sam for hosting again.
> Deanna


Things sure are changing for you with only one in school now. How great that your DD got two jobs. Great!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Sounds like she's had some hard lessons, but good in the long run.


----------



## Redkimba

preston said:


> sometimes the college of hard knocks is the best teacher.
> 
> sam


I agree - my hard-headed brother had to go through that one. (Kids...)

**EDIT to add:

8 pages on a Saturday am and counting. Good thing I've had my coffee (and in the 16 oz Mickey cup)

I'm not commenting on the broken finger bit.. I think the official vote is in, but unless the female bio-mom actually wants to be the Mother, there's not a whole lot we can do about it. Criminey, she gave birth to it; she needs to be in charge of it until it's of legal age...

Pammie1234 - I saw the numbers on the news this morning; Dallas has some 200+ cases of West Nile (this does not count the surrounding counties). I know we're having aerial spraying, but we need to stress that folks remove any standing/stale water sources first. (remove the breeding grounds, people!)

LisaCrafts - I hope your mom's infection (boil/cyst) goes a way quickly.

Wyfanwy - why are they imploding so many buildings? is it due to the earthquakes or the buildings just not being used?

I'm off to get cooking stuff for Loaf Mass tonight. I'm trying the Hungry Girl Macaroni Salad recipe. (love her stuff). I also need to keep going on my sewing goals for the month. Next is finishing up a tea cozy from fleece. I made a brag/bet that I could get 4 things done before the end of August. (my stubbornness won't let me lose this one...)

I promise to check in later.


----------



## daralene

Betina said:


> It should say "Bless you all"!!!!!


Isn't that funny how the mind works. I read Bless you all and didn't realize it till you corrected it. :lol: :lol: :lol: 
The mind is a fabulous and strange thing.

Today I told DH he might want to get the lawn mower started. Now we don't own a lawn mower :lol: :lol: :roll: I meant get the sprinkler started to water the garden. :roll:


----------



## Joe P

o'k now you have mentioned this before and I will take you up on it ifffffffffffffffffffff I can live there for the time and go visit my ancestors (the Bonners) gravesites. he he. I would love to sort your things out. I am good at it. I think I need to apply and be a butler for some wonderful family and be in old fashioned "service". A free flight to Scotland and back would be another fac tor.



KateB said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey joe - hope to see you sometime this weekend - are you getting enough rest?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Joe doesn't do rest! :lol: I want him to move here and sort out my house.
Click to expand...


----------



## daralene

Wanted to share a few photos for those of you who haven't seen Niagara Falls from our little trip with the grandchildren. This was the view from our hotel window. The grandchildren were sleeping so I was sneaking in the photos trying not to wake anyone up. No time for photos later. Know lots of you probably have seen this :wink: So for anyone interested.

There is always a rainbow and most often a double or triple rainbow and you see both ends of it if it is sunny. So if anyone wants to get wet in a very turbulent river, you could get two pots of gold. No sun early in the morning so no rainbow. Didn't have the camera later as we were in the waterpark having loads and loads of fun.

They have boats called "Maid of the Mist" that take you along the river right up to the Canadian Falls and you get sprayed and really wet so they give you hooded raincoats to wear. That is an amazing experience and well worth doing.

It's hard for me to tell what photos I chose to use as they are so tiny when you are choosing and eyesight isn't what it used to be even with glasses, so using the vignette helps me to pick the right photos.


----------



## Grandma M

5mmdpns said:



> Grandma M said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ive got a big question. Why is it I always get the tea party on Saturday instead of Friday. Here it is 2:57 am Saturday morning and knitting forum has just come on line. here is the tea party that is supposed to be on friday. Hey by the time I comment on anything there are 6 pages already going and everyone is signing off for the night. Now I don't live that far away, just in the pacific NW. So somebody clue me in Anyway Sam I do enjoy your tea party and Julia Childs cake is yummy (nice receipe). Hope you all are having a good day. In about 12 hrs I taking my very first cruise to Alaska. I've never been on a ship before and this trip is for a whole week. I am looking forward to this big time. This is my retirement present to myself.
> 
> 
> 
> Sam starts the new Tea Party at 6pm Central Time so that would coorespond to being 9 or 10pm your time.
> 
> I do wish you a pleasant cruise! Happy retirement! Who is sharing in this joyful event with you?
Click to expand...

I going on the cruise with a dear friend who happens to be my prayer partner too. She and I have known each other for about 20 years.


----------



## west coast kitty

Grandma M said:


> Ive got a big question. Why is it I always get the tea party on Saturday instead of Friday. Here it is 2:57 am Saturday morning and knitting forum has just come on line. here is the tea party that is supposed to be on friday. Hey by the time I comment on anything there are 6 pages already going and everyone is signing off for the night. Now I don't live that far away, just in the pacific NW. So somebody clue me in Anyway Sam I do enjoy your tea party and Julia Childs cake is yummy (nice receipe). Hope you all are having a good day. In about 12 hrs I taking my very first cruise to Alaska. I've never been on a ship before and this trip is for a whole week. I am looking forward to this big time. This is my retirement present to myself.


The new forum is just sent out once a day - but you can always read what's new in "Unread Topics" at the top of the page or follow the link that Sam posts at the end of the previous week's TP. What a great gift to yourself - hope you enjoy the Alaska cruise! Have never taken it myself but know many who have and they've all been thrilled with the views. Maybe also indulge in a little quivet?


----------



## 5mmdpns

Grandma M said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma M said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ive got a big question. Why is it I always get the tea party on Saturday instead of Friday. Here it is 2:57 am Saturday morning and knitting forum has just come on line. here is the tea party that is supposed to be on friday. Hey by the time I comment on anything there are 6 pages already going and everyone is signing off for the night. Now I don't live that far away, just in the pacific NW. So somebody clue me in Anyway Sam I do enjoy your tea party and Julia Childs cake is yummy (nice receipe). Hope you all are having a good day. In about 12 hrs I taking my very first cruise to Alaska. I've never been on a ship before and this trip is for a whole week. I am looking forward to this big time. This is my retirement present to myself.
> 
> 
> 
> Sam starts the new Tea Party at 6pm Central Time so that would coorespond to being 9 or 10pm your time.
> 
> I do wish you a pleasant cruise! Happy retirement! Who is sharing in this joyful event with you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I going on the cruise with a dear friend who happens to be my prayer partner too. She and I have known each other for about 20 years.
Click to expand...

How lovely for you!! You will have lots of memories of this one to treasure. Be sure to take your camera as the views are breathtaking!!! Enjoy and do take a warm jacket as the evenings can be chilly!


----------



## Poledra65

Morning everyone, I 'm caught up again and sitting with my first cup o' coffee.  Made it to the Farmers Market, they block off Main St and set up on the street. I got corn and potatoes, they had a lot of other great looking stuff but I still have too many of the other stuff. 

I'm going to get some sewing done today, I need to get a few market bags made, then I'll do some knitting later today. 

I'll check in later, hope all are having a great day. Myfanwy, hope you got Fale all sorted out for Church easily and beautiful pictures. 

Grandma M, hope you have a wonderful trip, being from Alaska I'm rather proud and partial to it's beauty. 

Daralene, gorgeous pics, the gardens are beautiful, some day I'll make it to Niagara Falls.


----------



## Lurker 2

And very unlikely ever to get there! [in my case] They are spectacular, aren't they! Sorry to hear your eyesight is playing up. I am curious to know how you get smileys in the middle of text- mine always end up at the bottom of the text! I am listening to a British classic -As Time Goes By - with Judi Dench and Geoffrey Palmer- I was going to have gifted it- I originally bought it for my Dad, when he was in the resthome- but I think I may keep it as Judi is so brilliant and with her macular degeneration we probably won't see much more of her.



daralene said:


> Wanted to share a few photos for those of you who haven't seen Niagara Falls from our little trip with the grandchildren. This was the view from our hotel window. The grandchildren were sleeping so I was sneaking in the photos trying not to wake anyone up. No time for photos later. Know lots of you probably have seen this :wink: So for anyone interested.
> 
> There is always a rainbow and most often a double or triple rainbow and you see both ends of it if it is sunny. So if anyone wants to get wet in a very turbulent river, you could get two pots of gold. No sun early in the morning so no rainbow. Didn't have the camera later as we were in the waterpark having loads and loads of fun.
> 
> They have boats called "Maid of the Mist" that take you along the river right up to the Canadian Falls and you get sprayed and really wet so they give you hooded raincoats to wear. That is an amazing experience and well worth doing.
> 
> It's hard for me to tell what photos I chose to use as they are so tiny when you are choosing and eyesight isn't what it used to be even with glasses, so using the vignette helps me to pick the right photos.


----------



## Juleen

What do we do on their birthdays. For the grown child who still lives in Arizona, we call on the actual day and sing happy birthday and then we all get together somewhere for dinner on the weekend. For the child who moved out of Arizona, we call on the actual day and sing happy birthday and send a car with a check. Works for us. We also do the same for our DIL and SIL (we are extremely blessed--they are both wonderful!) and the grandkids.


----------



## west coast kitty

beautiful photos Daralene; sounds like you had a great little vacation.


----------



## Lurker 2

Still confronting the 'issue' Poledra! I find it very mood destroying. [sorry for the grrroan]. We will get there. Family not keen on having Fale live with them on a permanent basis- but have invited us for a holiday together [leads into dog minding problem!] A lot of the current argument is over who has access to the savings account- he wants half of the retirement savings when it falls due, in a couple of years- but it is only me who has contributed, apart from one $10 deposit only. He keeps forgetting that he spent $3,000 on beer and living it up when he was last in Samoa. I did not know this grasping aspect of his personality before we married- it emerged a few years later. I am at last accepting that in all likelihood it is the onset of dementia. I have been warned that the needs assessment team, who will be able to organise greater help for me, are very slow to get moving. At least they exist, with out all the hassle that our Joe has had to go through for his Mom. I need my sense of humour.



Poledra65 said:


> Morning everyone, I 'm caught up again and sitting with my first cup o' coffee.  Made it to the Farmers Market, they block off Main St and set up on the street. I got corn and potatoes, they had a lot of other great looking stuff but I still have too many of the other stuff.
> 
> I'm going to get some sewing done today, I need to get a few market bags made, then I'll do some knitting later today.
> 
> I'll check in later, hope all are having a great day. Myfanwy, hope you got Fale all sorted out for Church easily and beautiful pictures.
> 
> Grandma M, hope you have a wonderful trip, being from Alaska I'm rather proud and partial to it's beauty.
> 
> Daralene, gorgeous pics, the gardens are beautiful, some day I'll make it to Niagara Falls.


----------



## Southern Gal

daralene said:


> Wanted to share a few photos for those of you who haven't seen Niagara Falls from our little trip with the grandchildren. This was the view from our hotel window. The grandchildren were sleeping so I was sneaking in the photos trying not to wake anyone up. No time for photos later. Know lots of you probably have seen this :wink: So for anyone interested.
> 
> There is always a rainbow and most often a double or triple rainbow and you see both ends of it if it is sunny. So if anyone wants to get wet in a very turbulent river, you could get two pots of gold. No sun early in the morning so no rainbow. Didn't have the camera later as we were in the waterpark having loads and loads of fun.
> 
> They have boats called "Maid of the Mist" that take you along the river right up to the Canadian Falls and you get sprayed and really wet so they give you hooded raincoats to wear. That is an amazing experience and well worth doing.
> 
> It's hard for me to tell what photos I chose to use as they are so tiny when you are choosing and eyesight isn't what it used to be even with glasses, so using the vignette helps me to pick the right photos.


 :wink: thank you so much for the pic's i don't know what the other pics were like but these were the best. i prob. won't ever see this in person, but thanks to your eyes i know the beauty of it.
sam, i am not gonna beat a subject to death, like you said its not in your hands. she is young and doesn't realize the reprucussions.
mrs. s in new jersey, i am so sorry about snickers, our bailey is 18 in dec. (a sheltie, weighs 12 lbs) even though we have other babies, she still gets special attention. she always tried to be a people pleaser, now that she is deaf and had no teath, we really baby her. even though we know her time is drawing close, we cherish every moment and memory.
grandma m, i always said if i were to take a cruise, the alaskan one would be my choice, enjoy yourself.
Kate, if i could send you some seeds i sure would, i always gather them for sister and friends. they return here every yr. and put down a huge tap root, beside drping seeds everywhere, they are easy to share.
well, got to get around to do the dreaded walley world trip. ugh. but its necessary, as there is not much in the fridge and i am gonna fix sams recipe for cass. and i think i am gonna fix some more of the zucc. stew. we loved that. and its sorta the weather for it, gloomy, hope we get some more rain.


----------



## jzzyjacque

I have so enjoyed you tea parties, the recipes always sound delicious. Reminds me of the good old times when there were many to share with.

I still find you have to pick you battles with your children and I only had one and she has only one. Just holding my tounge becomes almost impossible to do and I have to bite it..


----------



## jheiens

wannabear said:


> Sam, would she let Bailee get a tattoo? Or even get her lip pierced, which would grow back together if she let it? I doubt it. I know you don't want to intervene but the voting's going heavily for getting that finger fixed.


Unfortunately, Sam isn't allowed to vote on GC issues--unfortunately for the child and the consequences which she will have live with or deal with down the road.

As difficult as it is for Sam to have to keep his mouth closed on this topic, they have made the decision to let an immature child decide a medical question for which sh is unable to even imagine the difficulties she is creating for herself. Then she will likely condemn her mother because she didn't get it fixed properly at the time of the accident.

What this does to Sam's caring heart now or then will be of no importance to either Heidi or her no longer-twelve-year-old, sadly.

Ohio Joy


----------



## 5mmdpns

myfanwy said:


> And very unlikely ever to get there! [in my case] They are spectacular, aren't they! Sorry to hear your eyesight is playing up. I am curious to know how you get smileys in the middle of text- mine always end up at the bottom of the text! I am listening to a British classic -As Time Goes By - with Judi Dench and Geoffrey Palmer- I was going to have gifted it- I originally bought it for my Dad, when he was in the resthome- but I think I may keep it as Judi is so brilliant and with her macular degeneration we probably won't see much more of her.
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wanted to share a few photos for those of you who haven't seen Niagara Falls from our little trip with the grandchildren. This was the view from our hotel window. The grandchildren were sleeping so I was sneaking in the photos trying not to wake anyone up. No time for photos later. Know lots of you probably have seen this :wink: So for anyone interested.
> 
> There is always a rainbow and most often a double or triple rainbow and you see both ends of it if it is sunny. So if anyone wants to get wet in a very turbulent river, you could get two pots of gold. No sun early in the morning so no rainbow. Didn't have the camera later as we were in the waterpark having loads and loads of fun.
> 
> They have boats called "Maid of the Mist" that take you along the river right up to the Canadian Falls and you get sprayed and really wet so they give you hooded raincoats to wear. That is an amazing experience and well worth doing.
> 
> It's hard for me to tell what photos I chose to use as they are so tiny when you are choosing and eyesight isn't what it used to be even with glasses, so using the vignette helps me to pick the right photos.
Click to expand...

Just as an update on Judi Dench and her macular degeneration. I watched her do an interview a couple of months ago sometime in the spring I think. She had gone to see a specialist and he was able to surgically correct her type of eye disorder, so she is going to do more films/movies/tv stuff!! So that is great! I always loved her acting abilities!! As Time Goes By is a great tv show to watch. I think I have seen them all and they are just as refreshing to watch again and again!


----------



## Lurker 2

Must have missed that interview- I have only heard her original distress at the diagnosis. Thanks for the up-date.



5mmdpns said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> And very unlikely ever to get there! [in my case] They are spectacular, aren't they! Sorry to hear your eyesight is playing up. I am curious to know how you get smileys in the middle of text- mine always end up at the bottom of the text! I am listening to a British classic -As Time Goes By - with Judi Dench and Geoffrey Palmer- I was going to have gifted it- I originally bought it for my Dad, when he was in the resthome- but I think I may keep it as Judi is so brilliant and with her macular degeneration we probably won't see much more of her.
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wanted to share a few photos for those of you who haven't seen Niagara Falls from our little trip with the grandchildren. This was the view from our hotel window. The grandchildren were sleeping so I was sneaking in the photos trying not to wake anyone up. No time for photos later. Know lots of you probably have seen this :wink: So for anyone interested.
> 
> There is always a rainbow and most often a double or triple rainbow and you see both ends of it if it is sunny. So if anyone wants to get wet in a very turbulent river, you could get two pots of gold. No sun early in the morning so no rainbow. Didn't have the camera later as we were in the waterpark having loads and loads of fun.
> 
> They have boats called "Maid of the Mist" that take you along the river right up to the Canadian Falls and you get sprayed and really wet so they give you hooded raincoats to wear. That is an amazing experience and well worth doing.
> 
> It's hard for me to tell what photos I chose to use as they are so tiny when you are choosing and eyesight isn't what it used to be even with glasses, so using the vignette helps me to pick the right photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just as an update on Judi Dench and her macular degeneration. I watched her do an interview a couple of months ago sometime in the spring I think. She had gone to see a specialist and he was able to surgically correct her type of eye disorder, so she is going to do more films/movies/tv stuff!! So that is great! I always loved her acting abilities!! As Time Goes By is a great tv show to watch. I think I have seen them all and they are just as refreshing to watch again and again!
Click to expand...


----------



## judeanne

Scratch scratch scratch. Cat (who sneaked out)) brought in fleas so I'm pretty miserable. But still able to knit. Actually trying very hard not to scratch. We're going to treat them today with home remedies and hope that works.


----------



## Lisa crafts 62

Judeanne, Please do not scratch your flea bites as this will leave bad scars. My mom did this last summer when our cat got fleas from my friend's cat. She brought them in our house on her & we all got them bad. My mom's legs have a lot of scars from scratching the flea bites.


----------



## Cindycz

Yup, usually, we do a "special" home cooked dinner with cake of choice and give them a small cash gift to treat themselves...it's just that he's the oldest... thinking of Sam's idea about the invite pictures...maybe make a collage of pictures and put the family pic from the party in the middle after as a keepsake...


AZ Sticks said:


> My "adult" children (36 and 33) live in another state and shipping "stuff" is expensive. I usually just send them a small check so that they can buy a book or go out to dinner - my DD usually uses her Birthday $ to do a mani/pedi. If I happen to be there for a visit, or they decide to come here to visit then a homemade birthday is in order. Chocolate with white frosting for my son and yellow cake with chocolate frosting for my daughter!!
> 
> 
> 
> Cindycz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Totally agree about fixing the child's finger and the role reversal! Would you not vaccinate because the child didn't like needles?
> 
> It's a birthday weekend in my family. On Sunday, my oldest son will be 30, and my father in law will be 92! Time flies. My sister in law is hosting my FIL's party...
> 
> What do you folks do for your grown-up kids on their birthdays?
Click to expand...


----------



## Jacki

Just gotta stop here on page 7 and tell y'all that every time I have scrolled through Sam's lovely recipes I've gained a pound! I thought scrolling was exercise! LOLOL

Greetings to all, hugs to all, and wished for a lovely weekend.

My son had his middle finger broken while playing goalie when he was about 13. He was quite stoic, and enjoyed watching the physician set it under some kind of ultrasound scope. Anyway...finger still came out a bit crooked, but he is proud of his story! LOLOL Now he is in law enforcement, working on a masters degree in forensic accounting and could care less about his finger. Does not inhibit his ability to shoot a gun, run a computer (Ipad)or play with his son and wife. But.....he is glad he had it fixed cuz it could have been a whole lot worse. I say fix it! It will not help her gymnastics as her balance will be off. Kids....who invented them?  Sam, you are a saint to keep your mouth shut. Sounds like a good shot at self preservation! I'm working on keeping my 2 cents to myself...soon I'll be rich!

Peace to you all!!!


----------



## preston

ruth roxanne - welcome to the tea party - so glad you decided to stop by - hope you find the time to visit us again real soon.

sam



ruth Roxanne said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> this is funny - how did you fellows get on here - i just now left the url on lasts weeks tea party?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: If you post it, they will come. (play on words in the movie Field of Dreams-filmed in Iowa)
> Your recipes sound so good, I might actually have to cook! Thanks for hosting. I have read part of several, but not posted before. I usually don't want to take the time so I can knit. ;-)
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

hey sharon - hope you had a good nights sleep - hope to see you again real soon.

sam



Strawberry4u said:


> Hi Sam and all the other Tea party family. I thought I would check in before I head off to bed. It's after 1:00 am. Wish you all a good sleep or a lovely day whatever the case may be. Hope to catch up with everyone later.
> Sharon


----------



## preston

welcome to the tea party mr2 - glad you stopped by - hope to see more of you - we always have plenty of room at the teable and fresh tea or beverage of your choice. looking forward to your next visit.

ou are right - but the doctor is also somewhat at fault - he would not work on it after bailee raised such a fuss. she will have to deal with the way it will heal - she gets really nasty when she is in pain so i am going to keep my distance.

sam



mr2 said:


> Thats why kids have adults in their lives. Fix the finger.


----------



## preston

grandma - have a wonderful trip - maybe you will have some pictures to share when you get home - hint, hint.

if you visit the tea party around six on friday evening you will find the url for the new tea party - that way you can join us right away.

hopeing you have a save fun time.

sam



Grandma M said:


> Ive got a big question. Why is it I always get the tea party on Saturday instead of Friday. Here it is 2:57 am Saturday morning and knitting forum has just come on line. here is the tea party that is supposed to be on friday. Hey by the time I comment on anything there are 6 pages already going and everyone is signing off for the night. Now I don't live that far away, just in the pacific NW. So somebody clue me in Anyway Sam I do enjoy your tea party and Julia Childs cake is yummy (nice receipe). Hope you all are having a good day. In about 12 hrs I taking my very first cruise to Alaska. I've never been on a ship before and this trip is for a whole week. I am looking forward to this big time. This is my retirement present to myself.


----------



## preston

mamiepooh - thanks so much for joining us today - we love having new people join in - makes the conversation that much more interesting. hoping you can join us often.

julia child was a trip to watch - i just loved her.

sam



mamiepooh said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well here it is Friday already  I have cut my hair  trimmed my beard  gotten a shower  and now I am ready for the new tea party to begin.
> 
> The month of august is flying by  the children have all been school shopping  with fashion shows to show the new school clothes. Supplies have been bought  I think the little boys need sneakers yet and then they will be ready for the first day which will be in less than two weeks  a week from Tuesday Im thinking. I think they are ready  they are bored  and boredom brings chaos as all of you that have/had children are fully aware.
> 
> Bailee  the middle child  takes gymnastics  she is quite good  very strong for a twelve year old. In doing a back flip during her floor exercise she bent the finger of one hand behind where it should have been  it is broken and separated from the growth plate. It needs straightened out  but she will not allow it  it would be painful granted  but it would heal. Now she will have a crooked finger that bends up over the finger beside it. Now in my mind she is the child and Heidi is the parent  and young children should not be making decisions that will affect them in the future  at least in my mind. But then what does a fuddy dud grandpa know. Lol I would have said fix it. She would have needed strapped down and a gag applied in order to do it  however . . . . .
> 
> The rest of the family is fine. Alexis has about finished her bedroom  painted a bright cheery yellow  she has always wanted hardwood floors in her bedroom. So she  by hand now  stripped them  sanded them with a hand sander  she has applied the stain and now is in the process of putting on the finishing coats of varnish. It was a lot of labor intensive work all done by hand and I applaud her for the good job she has done.
> 
> For you chocolate lovers  from the kitchen of Julia Child.
> Chocolate Almond Cake
> For an 8 inch cake serving 6-8
> Butter and flour for the cake pan
> 3 oz sweet baking chocolate
> 1 oz unsweetened chocolate
> 2 tablespoons strong coffee
> 1/3 cup blanched almonds and 2 tablespoons sugar
> 1 stick (4oz) unsalted butter
> ½ cup sugar and ¼ teaspoon salt
> 3 large eggs
> 
> For he egg whites:
> a pinch of salt
> ¼ teaspoon cream of tartar
> 2 tablespoons sugar
> ¼ teaspoon almond extract
> ½ cup cake flour in a sifter
> 
> Directions:
> Preheat over to 350 degrees and set rack in middle of oven.
> 
> Spread teaspoon of butter over inside of 4 cup round cake pan  dust with flour coating all surfaces.
> 
> Melt the chocolate with the coffee being careful not to burn.
> 
> Grind almonds and sugar in a blender.
> 
> Cream the butter, sugar and salt until pale, soft and fluffy.
> 
> Separate the eggs whisking the yolks in the butter and sugar and dropping the whites into a very clean, dry beating bowl.
> 
> Set the egg-white bowl in a larger bow of hot water, stir for a moment to take off the chill.
> 
> Beat at moderate speed until broken up and foaming throughout. Beat in the sat and cream of tartar. Slowly increase speed to fast until soft peaks are formed.
> 
> Gradually beat in the sugar and continue until stiff peaks are formed.
> 
> Rapidly blend the softly melted chocolate into the butter and sugar mixture  then blend in the almonds and almond extract.
> 
> Plop ¼ of the beaten whites on top of the chocolate mixture and stir them in  this lightens the batter.
> 
> Rapidly and delicately so as not to deflate them  fold in the rest of the egg whites  alternating with siftings of cake flour.
> 
> At once turn into prepared cake pan spreading to the rim for an even puff. Bang the pan lightly to set the batter.
> 
> Bake 25 minutes.
> 
> When it has puffed to the top of the pan and a toothpick comes out clean when plunged down 2-1/2 inch from the edge  but when plunged down in the middle tiny bits of chocolate should still cling to it.
> 
> Let cool ten minutes  unmold onto rack and let cool two hours.
> 
> Dust with confectioners sugar or  make a
> 
> SOFT CHOCOLATE BUTTER ICING
> 
> Melt 2 oz of sweet chocolate and 1 oz of bitter with 1-1/2 tablespoon of coffee.
> 
> Beat in 6 tablespoons of unsalted butter
> 
> Cool slightly  ice the cake  decorate with almonds of chocolate pieces.
> 
> CHOCOLATE PIECES
> Spread plain melted chocolate on plastic and let it set.
> 
> Use a rubber spatula and pretend you are spreading icing on a very large cake. It doesnt need to be the same thickness. Use your creativity.
> 
> Then break it into leaves (larger pieces)
> 
> While the cake icing is still soft arrange the chocolate leaves over it 
> 
> Grind an ounce of bitter chocolate in a blender  dust it over the cake before serving.
> 
> NOTE:
> Sweet baking chocolate is often called semi-sweet
> 
> Unsweetened chocolate is often called bitter
> 
> Now I believe one should eat desert first to do away with the fear that one will be too full after the meal for the desert  actually I can eat desert and leave the table satisfied. So  after a slightly large piece of the above mentioned cake maybe this would salve you conscience.
> 
> CARUSO CASSEROLE
> ½ pound mild Italian sausage
> ½ cup chopped onion (who measures onion)
> 1 clove garlic (I would vote for two or three)
> 2 tablespoons butter
> 2 tablespoons flour
> ½ teaspoon Italian seasoning
> 1/8 teaspoon salt and pepper (I go by taste)
> 1 cup milk
> 1-1/2 cup mozzarella cheese
> 2 cups cooked drained noodles
> ½ cup each: halved zucchini slices and chopped tomatoes
> 
> Preheat over to 350 degrees.
> 
> Cook sausage, onion and garlic until sausage is brown and crumbly.
> 
> Drain and set aside.
> 
> Melt butter, stir in flour and seasonings until smooth.
> 
> Remove from heat and stir in the milk  return to burner and bring to boiling over medium heat stirring constantly for one minute.
> 
> Reduce heat to low.
> 
> Stir in half of the cheese.
> 
> Stir in cooked sausage mixture, noodles, zucchini and tomatoes,
> 
> Turn into buttered 1 quart casserole.
> 
> Bake 25-30 minutes of until hot and bubbly.
> 
> Remove from oven and sprinkle with remaining cheese.
> 
> Return to oven to melt the cheese.
> 
> Now I would fix the recipe as is  however one could use lowfat, margarine, I dont think the ½ pound of sausage has that many calories to worry about especially since it is drained. It is also a recipe you could double or triple. I think I would also add at least a can or frozen package of peas. I also think a dollop of sour cream on top would be quite good also but then that kind of eliminates the counting calories sort of thing.
> 
> I want to thank all of you for all the support and kind words these past several weeks. I truly am having a blast and hope you are also. I think we are a pretty special unique group.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know that Julia Child would have celebrated her 100th anniversary Wednesday August 15th ? I love the way she approched cooking and food.
Click to expand...


----------



## judeanne

I'm fighting it. Out some homemade salve ob and that helps. Thank you for your concern.


----------



## preston

the doctor refused to do anything after bailee made such a fuss - heidi tried to make an appointment for another doctor but he said no also. not sure what will happen - bailee may have to suffer the end result - her first lesson from the college of hard knocks. i love her dearly but she has a nasty mouth worthy of an unpaid woman of the night.

sam



rpuhrmann said:


> Sam,
> There are so many things your grand daughter will have a hard time doing, or not be able to do at all. No typing jobs; most sports will be out; like someone else said, taking pictures of her wedding rings? Out; it will also turn all the guys off until she is well into her middle to late 20's. The boys now are so superficial! Well, a lot of men are too. lol Picking up a grocery sack or a ball? Awkward or hurt. Are there nerves being pinched off because of this? It could possible make her finger nerves die.
> I would tell her mother to "be mom" and make her get her finger set. That's what mothers are for; to see their child's future, and protect them from it.
> 
> Roberta


----------



## preston

ursula1555 - welcme to the tea party - we just love new people joining in - makes it much more interesting with their input - hope to see you often - the tea pot never runs dry.

sam



ursula1555 said:


> Hello - I'm pretty new here but wanted to comment how much I enjoy the Tea Party. I'm late with my reply after all it's Saturday morning but I "played" with my new iPad last night - way too late. Love the recipes and love this forum.


----------



## preston

irishowen - good to hear from you - it must have stopped raining so much since you are having a sunny day - so are we here in northwest ohio - although i think it is cool - low seventies.

sounds like you made quite a haul at the garage sale - i always look for yarn when i stop at a sale - they never seem to have any.

looking forward to see you as often as you can find the time to join us - there is always plenty of tea under the cosy.

sam



inishowen said:


> Good afternoon, it's Saturday here in Ireland. Like everyone else I think she should get the finger fixed! It's a lovely sunny day here today and I've had a nice time shopping at a sale at a local church. Such bargains! No yarn or knitting items, but clothes for my granddaughter, some collectors plates, a serving dish, and a set of fancy candles for Christmas, all for about £5. Can I ask, did anyone hear from Dave again?


----------



## Jacki

preston said:


> the doctor refused to do anything after bailee made such a fuss - heidi tried to make an appointment for another doctor but he said no also. not sure what will happen - bailee may have to suffer the end result - her first lesson from the college of hard knocks. i love her dearly but she has a nasty mouth worthy of an unpaid woman of the night.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> rpuhrmann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam,
> There are so many things your grand daughter will have a hard time doing, or not be able to do at all. No typing jobs; most sports will be out; like someone else said, taking pictures of her wedding rings? Out; it will also turn all the guys off until she is well into her middle to late 20's. The boys now are so superficial! Well, a lot of men are too. lol Picking up a grocery sack or a ball? Awkward or hurt. Are there nerves being pinched off because of this? It could possible make her finger nerves die.
> I would tell her mother to "be mom" and make her get her finger set. That's what mothers are for; to see their child's future, and protect them from it.
> 
> Roberta
Click to expand...

Sam, you crack me up!! What a saying! One of these days your granddaughter will get it. Until then, I just wish her luck, and you too Sam!

On Julia Childs.....oh my what a lady! Yesterday our local PBS station did an interesting medley "song" of some of the things she said, and what made her famous. I also still die laughing thinking of the old Saturday Nigh Live skit they did on her. She was awesome!


----------



## mjs

5mmdpns said:


> Grandma M said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ive got a big question. Why is it I always get the tea party on Saturday instead of Friday. Here it is 2:57 am Saturday morning and knitting forum has just come on line. here is the tea party that is supposed to be on friday. Hey by the time I comment on anything there are 6 pages already going and everyone is signing off for the night. Now I don't live that far away, just in the pacific NW. So somebody clue me in Anyway Sam I do enjoy your tea party and Julia Childs cake is yummy (nice receipe). Hope you all are having a good day. In about 12 hrs I taking my very first cruise to Alaska. I've never been on a ship before and this trip is for a whole week. I am looking forward to this big time. This is my retirement present to myself.
> 
> 
> 
> Sam starts the new Tea Party at 6pm Central Time so that would coorespond to being 9 or 10pm your time.
> 
> I do wish you a pleasant cruise! Happy retirement! Who is sharing in this joyful event with you?
Click to expand...

No he starts it on eastern time.


----------



## preston

frannie di - welcome to the tea party - so glad you stopped by - we will be looking for you to stop by real soon and enjoy another cuppa with us.

the first surgeon wouldn't see bailee until monday - heidi felt it needed looked at sooiner - hence the second doctor - when she called the original doctor back he would not see her - said he did not flip - whatever that means.

sam



frannie di said:


> Why didn't the orthopedic surgeon just do it?


----------



## 5mmdpns

mjs said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma M said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ive got a big question. Why is it I always get the tea party on Saturday instead of Friday. Here it is 2:57 am Saturday morning and knitting forum has just come on line. here is the tea party that is supposed to be on friday. Hey by the time I comment on anything there are 6 pages already going and everyone is signing off for the night. Now I don't live that far away, just in the pacific NW. So somebody clue me in Anyway Sam I do enjoy your tea party and Julia Childs cake is yummy (nice receipe). Hope you all are having a good day. In about 12 hrs I taking my very first cruise to Alaska. I've never been on a ship before and this trip is for a whole week. I am looking forward to this big time. This is my retirement present to myself.
> 
> 
> 
> Sam starts the new Tea Party at 6pm Central Time so that would coorespond to being 9 or 10pm your time.
> 
> I do wish you a pleasant cruise! Happy retirement! Who is sharing in this joyful event with you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No he starts it on eastern time.
Click to expand...

Yes, just stated what time he starts it in my time zone.


----------



## preston

joy - it wasn't a case of heidi signing anything - it was the doctor saying he would not do it unless bailee agreed - most of the blame here lays on the doctor - he entered the room saying "this is really going to hurt - you are going to hate me when i am done." why didn't he just walk in - start looking at the finger and just do it.

i know i made it sound like heidi was the villan - she really wasn't - i blame the doctor. there are times when i think there is a question of who is the parent but this was not the time - the mistake was mine.

sam



jheiens said:


> Because he has to have parental signature on the permission to treat the minor child and mom didn't sign?
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Ceili

When my 13 year old GS broke his wrist (2nd time) last year, he was absolutely hysterical. I was with the other GCs while my daughter and son in law were at the ER with him. They called to check in periodically, and I could hear Jason, screaming and crying in the background every time. This, of course, was over a period of about 4 hours. How he kept up that level of hysteria is beyond me! However, at one point, when no one was in the room, Jason called to speak to his brother and sister. He was as lucid and calm as could be! Ten minutes later, my daughter, back in the room, called, and Jason was screaming and thrashing again! Anyway, they had to sedate him and send him to the main hospital to get x-rays. No surgery needed at the time, but it didn't heal 100% correctly. It's nothing to be concerned about, and he still has complete functionality, so they have decided that, since the surgery would be very difficult (and not really necessary, although helpful in the long run), they would revisit the issue when he is older and can make the decision. This was my daughter's and the doctor's joint decision. Jason certainly is not able to make any informed health decisions, in fact, he wasn't even consulted.

Bailee (love her name), is not old enough to make this type of decision, and I hope Heidi comes to this realization before it's too late. I understand her fear of pain, and a child's inability to visualize the future, but that is what the parent is for! Heidi is an adult and should know what the future can bring. I was very proactive working with docs for my kids. Jason's mom is a healthcare provider, so she is maybe more informed than most. I don't agree with every decision she makes with the kids, but in health-related issues she really takes charge, and makes the decisions. Okay, enough!

BTW, therapist says my progress is phenomenal as far as mobility goes, but the swelling remains. I really think it's due more to the infection than the actual injury. I can't do the hot/cold water soaks until the infection has cleared, and I think that will help a lot. On my last day of antibiotics, and I'm just waiting for the daily intestinal upset to come and go so I can go out and do my errands. I think I'm brave enough for a manicure, finally!


----------



## mjs

daralene said:


> Wanted to share a few photos for those of you who haven't seen Niagara Falls from our little trip with the grandchildren. This was the view from our hotel window. The grandchildren were sleeping so I was sneaking in the photos trying not to wake anyone up. No time for photos later. Know lots of you probably have seen this :wink: So for anyone interested.
> 
> There is always a rainbow and most often a double or triple rainbow and you see both ends of it if it is sunny. So if anyone wants to get wet in a very turbulent river, you could get two pots of gold. No sun early in the morning so no rainbow. Didn't have the camera later as we were in the waterpark having loads and loads of fun.
> 
> They have boats called "Maid of the Mist" that take you along the river right up to the Canadian Falls and you get sprayed and really wet so they give you hooded raincoats to wear. That is an amazing experience and well worth doing.
> 
> It's hard for me to tell what photos I chose to use as they are so tiny when you are choosing and eyesight isn't what it used to be even with glasses, so using the vignette helps me to pick the right photos.


When I first went across Canada from MI to home in NY one of the first things I noticed was how many flowers there were, and including a line of something at the edge of a vegetable garden.


----------



## Cindycz

Pammie1234, I heard a bit on NPR (National Public Radio) about the spraying against mosquitoes/west Nile, that it is a synthetic form of a natural insecticide found in chrysanthemums. Thank goodness it is not DEET anymore!

Gramma M, What a great present to give to yourself.

DH and I just talked to a financial planner about retirement, and he was trying to sell us "whole life insurance". Good deal if you are rich and looking for a tax break! Now DH is depressed about the finances...I told him as long as I have him I'm rich : )


----------



## mjs

myfanwy said:


> And very unlikely ever to get there! [in my case] They are spectacular, aren't they! Sorry to hear your eyesight is playing up. I am curious to know how you get smileys in the middle of text- mine always end up at the bottom of the text! I am listening to a British classic -As Time Goes By - with Judi Dench and Geoffrey Palmer- I was going to have gifted it- I originally bought it for my Dad, when he was in the resthome- but I think I may keep it as Judi is so brilliant and with her macular degeneration we probably won't see much more of her.
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wanted to share a few photos for those of you who haven't seen Niagara Falls from our little trip with the grandchildren. This was the view from our hotel window. The grandchildren were sleeping so I was sneaking in the photos trying not to wake anyone up. No time for photos later. Know lots of you probably have seen this :wink: So for anyone interested.
> 
> There is always a rainbow and most often a double or triple rainbow and you see both ends of it if it is sunny. So if anyone wants to get wet in a very turbulent river, you could get two pots of gold. No sun early in the morning so no rainbow. Didn't have the camera later as we were in the waterpark having loads and loads of fun.
> 
> They have boats called "Maid of the Mist" that take you along the river right up to the Canadian Falls and you get sprayed and really wet so they give you hooded raincoats to wear. That is an amazing experience and well worth doing.
> 
> It's hard for me to tell what photos I chose to use as they are so tiny when you are choosing and eyesight isn't what it used to be even with glasses, so using the vignette helps me to pick the right photos.
Click to expand...

I think I've seen each of these episodes at least five time. It's my all-time favorite Britcom. Maybe because partly Judi is my age in it when it began.


----------



## preston

hey mrs s - welcome to the tea party - we are so glad you decided to join us for a cuppa - hope you return real soon.

i have been knitting baby sweaters for church world services -think i have done twenty-one so far. this is through the church that my ex goes to - think we have until december to get them in - that is when they need to send them in. also usually have a dishrag on the needles - and a three button sleveless cardigan (on #4's - which is taking me a while).

hope to see you soon.

sam



mrs. s said:


> Preston, you are absolutely correct, the finger should be fixed. its never too late. However, you know the thin line a grandparent walks with decision making for their grandchildren. But hang in there you sound as if your grandchildren are lucky to have you in their lives. What are you knitting lately?


----------



## preston

so sorry about snickers mrs s - it is so hard to let a pet go - maybe a new dog would help sometime in the future.

maybe this will help.

The Rainbow Bridge

inspired by a Norse legend
By the edge of a woods, at the foot of a hill,
Is a lush, green meadow where time stands still.
Where the friends of man and woman do run,
When their time on earth is over and done.

For here, between this world and the next,
Is a place where each beloved creature finds rest.
On this golden land, they wait and they play,
Till the Rainbow Bridge they cross over one day.

No more do they suffer, in pain or in sadness,
For here they are whole, their lives filled with gladness.
Their limbs are restored, their health renewed,
Their bodies have healed, with strength imbued.

They romp through the grass, without even a care,
Until one day they start, and sniff at the air.
All ears prick forward, eyes dart front and back,
Then all of a sudden, one breaks from the pack.

For just at that instant, their eyes have met;
Together again, both person and pet.
So they run to each other, these friends from long past,
The time of their parting is over at last.

The sadness they felt while they were apart,
Has turned into joy once more in each heart.
They embrace with a love that will last forever,
And then, side-by-side, they cross over together.
© 1998 Steve and Diane Bodofsky. All Rights Reserved.



mrs. s said:


> Hi Preston,
> I just read a lot of your responses to the "Tea Party". I'm new to it. I look forward to more of your yummy recipes. JC Pennies is giving free haircuts for school aged children now. That is a wonderful idea. I am a teacher myself and I have to say I am getting excited about going back in two weeks and welcoming all of the students off of the school bus in their new outfits and smiles on their faces.
> We actually had to let our dog, Snickers go to sleep two weeks ago after a beautiful 15 year life with our family. We are still trying to get on with the different routine of not walking and feeding and loving a pet. But in the end we would never change the last 15 years.
> Well I look forward to our next discussions everyone.


----------



## preston

are they imploding the buildings because of damage from the earthquake? what is under the colorful covers?

sam



myfanwy said:


> Just thought I would say good morning/afternoon/evening all [it is still evening for Perth Australia] I have been up for a while- this insomnia is an on going problem- but you learn to live with! But I am starting to yawn again so will head back to bed- expecting the usual 'fun' time getting Fale dressed for church- I have to play 'valet'. so I will need to be rested! Sorry to gripe!
> Hope all are enjoying your day! We ofcourse are in the early hours of Sunday!
> Some photos from Christchurch, where all the earthquakes are happening


----------



## mjs

preston said:


> the doctor refused to do anything after bailee made such a fuss - heidi tried to make an appointment for another doctor but he said no also. not sure what will happen - bailee may have to suffer the end result - her first lesson from the college of hard knocks. i love her dearly but she has a nasty mouth worthy of an unpaid woman of the night.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> rpuhrmann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam,
> There are so many things your grand daughter will have a hard time doing, or not be able to do at all. No typing jobs; most sports will be out; like someone else said, taking pictures of her wedding rings? Out; it will also turn all the guys off until she is well into her middle to late 20's. The boys now are so superficial! Well, a lot of men are too. lol Picking up a grocery sack or a ball? Awkward or hurt. Are there nerves being pinched off because of this? It could possible make her finger nerves die.
> I would tell her mother to "be mom" and make her get her finger set. That's what mothers are for; to see their child's future, and protect them from it.
> 
> Roberta
Click to expand...

Has she had no discipline? There would be consequences if I had a child with a dirty mouth.


----------



## patocenizo

Oh my gosh!! I am so glad to hear that about Judi Dench. I have the DVD where she plays Lady Macbeth...so extraordinary, she is just outstanding! Thanks for sharing that information.


5mmdpns said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> And very unlikely ever to get there! [in my case] They are spectacular, aren't they! Sorry to hear your eyesight is playing up. I am curious to know how you get smileys in the middle of text- mine always end up at the bottom of the text! I am listening to a British classic -As Time Goes By - with Judi Dench and Geoffrey Palmer- I was going to have gifted it- I originally bought it for my Dad, when he was in the resthome- but I think I may keep it as Judi is so brilliant and with her macular degeneration we probably won't see much more of her.
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wanted to share a few photos for those of you who haven't seen Niagara Falls from our little trip with the grandchildren. This was the view from our hotel window. The grandchildren were sleeping so I was sneaking in the photos trying not to wake anyone up. No time for photos later. Know lots of you probably have seen this :wink: So for anyone interested.
> 
> There is always a rainbow and most often a double or triple rainbow and you see both ends of it if it is sunny. So if anyone wants to get wet in a very turbulent river, you could get two pots of gold. No sun early in the morning so no rainbow. Didn't have the camera later as we were in the waterpark having loads and loads of fun.
> 
> They have boats called "Maid of the Mist" that take you along the river right up to the Canadian Falls and you get sprayed and really wet so they give you hooded raincoats to wear. That is an amazing experience and well worth doing.
> 
> It's hard for me to tell what photos I chose to use as they are so tiny when you are choosing and eyesight isn't what it used to be even with glasses, so using the vignette helps me to pick the right photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just as an update on Judi Dench and her macular degeneration. I watched her do an interview a couple of months ago sometime in the spring I think. She had gone to see a specialist and he was able to surgically correct her type of eye disorder, so she is going to do more films/movies/tv stuff!! So that is great! I always loved her acting abilities!! As Time Goes By is a great tv show to watch. I think I have seen them all and they are just as refreshing to watch again and again!
Click to expand...


----------



## stephaniec

That finger should most,definitely be fixed, parents are in charge ar'nt tbey???


----------



## mjs

Jacki said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> the doctor refused to do anything after bailee made such a fuss - heidi tried to make an appointment for another doctor but he said no also. not sure what will happen - bailee may have to suffer the end result - her first lesson from the college of hard knocks. i love her dearly but she has a nasty mouth worthy of an unpaid woman of the night.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> rpuhrmann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam,
> There are so many things your grand daughter will have a hard time doing, or not be able to do at all. No typing jobs; most sports will be out; like someone else said, taking pictures of her wedding rings? Out; it will also turn all the guys off until she is well into her middle to late 20's. The boys now are so superficial! Well, a lot of men are too. lol Picking up a grocery sack or a ball? Awkward or hurt. Are there nerves being pinched off because of this? It could possible make her finger nerves die.
> I would tell her mother to "be mom" and make her get her finger set. That's what mothers are for; to see their child's future, and protect them from it.
> 
> Roberta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sam, you crack me up!! What a saying! One of these days your granddaughter will get it. Until then, I just wish her luck, and you too Sam!
> 
> On Julia Childs.....oh my what a lady! Yesterday our local PBS station did an interesting medley "song" of some of the things she said, and what made her famous. I also still die laughing thinking of the old Saturday Nigh Live skit they did on her. She was awesome!
Click to expand...

Isn't it nice to have left such a legacy of pleasure with no negatives.


----------



## preston

farmgirl - welcome to the tea party - hope to see you soon for another cuppa - we love lots of people at the table - makes for interesting convresation.

sam



farmgirl said:


> I know as a former preschool teacher that children are given much more leeway in making decisions for themselves than any of us had. There truly is an educated reason for this and I guess I will be in the minority here when I say if the child does not want her finger straightened then so be it. It is her body after all and we teach them that from the very beginning. And please....I'm not looking for a debate or an argument. I'm not even going to follow this post because I just am not looking for a fight. Just wanted to throw my opinion in.
> And that cake recipe looks downright dangerous to we chocolate lovers! I don't dare make it for fear I'll eat the whole darn thing! Thanks for the recipe though. I think I'll print it out and store it away for a rainy day


----------



## mjs

5mmdpns said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma M said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ive got a big question. Why is it I always get the tea party on Saturday instead of Friday. Here it is 2:57 am Saturday morning and knitting forum has just come on line. here is the tea party that is supposed to be on friday. Hey by the time I comment on anything there are 6 pages already going and everyone is signing off for the night. Now I don't live that far away, just in the pacific NW. So somebody clue me in Anyway Sam I do enjoy your tea party and Julia Childs cake is yummy (nice receipe). Hope you all are having a good day. In about 12 hrs I taking my very first cruise to Alaska. I've never been on a ship before and this trip is for a whole week. I am looking forward to this big time. This is my retirement present to myself.
> 
> 
> 
> Sam starts the new Tea Party at 6pm Central Time so that would coorespond to being 9 or 10pm your time.
> 
> I do wish you a pleasant cruise! Happy retirement! Who is sharing in this joyful event with you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No he starts it on eastern time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, just stated what time he starts it in my time zone.
Click to expand...

That would be 5:00 p.m. in the central time zone in the US.


----------



## preston

vique - welcome to the tea party - we are so glad you stopped by for a cuppa. hope to see you again real soon.

i agree with you - and yes - i would have done the same thing - we just need to find another surgeon.

sam



Vique said:


> Thank you for the casserole recipe, sounds delish! One of my sons broke his arm falling off the top bunk of a set of beds. he broke it between the wrist and elbow. It was set at the hospital and the day the cast was to come off he was so happy. But alas that part of the arm had a bow in it. I demanded they put him to sleep, rebrake it and set it right. They did as I asked and this time it came out of the cast perfect. I hated to put a four year old through this and cried in private but I felt it was the right thing to do. Over the years when I look at his arm I feel I made the right decision.


----------



## mjs

preston said:


> joy - it wasn't a case of heidi signing anything - it was the doctor saying he would not do it unless bailee agreed - most of the blame here lays on the doctor - he entered the room saying "this is really going to hurt - you are going to hate me when i am done." why didn't he just walk in - start looking at the finger and just do it.
> 
> i know i made it sound like heidi was the villan - she really wasn't - i blame the doctor. there are times when i think there is a question of who is the parent but this was not the time - the mistake was mine.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because he has to have parental signature on the permission to treat the minor child and mom didn't sign?
> 
> Ohio Joy
Click to expand...

Occasionally you hear about a doctor who has simply been jaw-droppingly unwise and insensitive.


----------



## 5mmdpns

mjs said:


> Jacki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> the doctor refused to do anything after bailee made such a fuss - heidi tried to make an appointment for another doctor but he said no also. not sure what will happen - bailee may have to suffer the end result - her first lesson from the college of hard knocks. i love her dearly but she has a nasty mouth worthy of an unpaid woman of the night.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> rpuhrmann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam,
> There are so many things your grand daughter will have a hard time doing, or not be able to do at all. No typing jobs; most sports will be out; like someone else said, taking pictures of her wedding rings? Out; it will also turn all the guys off until she is well into her middle to late 20's. The boys now are so superficial! Well, a lot of men are too. lol Picking up a grocery sack or a ball? Awkward or hurt. Are there nerves being pinched off because of this? It could possible make her finger nerves die.
> I would tell her mother to "be mom" and make her get her finger set. That's what mothers are for; to see their child's future, and protect them from it.
> 
> Roberta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sam, you crack me up!! What a saying! One of these days your granddaughter will get it. Until then, I just wish her luck, and you too Sam!
> 
> On Julia Childs.....oh my what a lady! Yesterday our local PBS station did an interesting medley "song" of some of the things she said, and what made her famous. I also still die laughing thinking of the old Saturday Nigh Live skit they did on her. She was awesome!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't it nice to have left such a legacy of pleasure with no negatives.
Click to expand...

Oh but there is a whole big barrel of negatives -- I could not possibly eat every dish she made at least twice without needing to knit up new clothes for myself to accomodate my expanding waistline. Nope, I would run out of yarn!!! Of course I would be happy if everyone joined in with all of her cooking skills/dishes tested out!!! haha :lol:


----------



## mjs

preston said:


> hey mrs s - welcome to the tea party - we are so glad you decided to join us for a cuppa - hope you return real soon.
> 
> i have been knitting baby sweaters for church world services -think i have done twenty-one so far. this is through the church that my ex goes to - think we have until december to get them in - that is when they need to send them in. also usually have a dishrag on the needles - and a three button sleveless cardigan (on #4's - which is taking me a while).
> 
> hope to see you soon.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> mrs. s said:
> 
> 
> 
> Preston, you are absolutely correct, the finger should be fixed. its never too late. However, you know the thin line a grandparent walks with decision making for their grandchildren. But hang in there you sound as if your grandchildren are lucky to have you in their lives. What are you knitting lately?
Click to expand...

CWS is the organization that has been involved also in getting things to Afghan kids.


----------



## preston

sam0767 - good to see you - i'm usually a day or two late with my children's birthday - they have learned that dad will eventually get around. lol two children - one would think i would remember.

sam



sam0767 said:


> Cindycz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Totally agree about fixing the child's finger and the role reversal! Would you not vaccinate because the child didn't like needles?
> 
> It's a birthday weekend in my family. On Sunday, my oldest son will be 30, and my father in law will be 92! Time flies. My sister in law is hosting my FIL's party...
> 
> What do you folks do for your grown-up kids on their birthdays?
> 
> 
> 
> My youngest son's birthday was the 15th. I will go up and get him some money her asked for for a case for his new phone his girlfriend gave him and get him a card and take it to him to his work today. I am a couple days late but did call him and wish him a Happy Birthday. Been busy this week with switching shifts with a co worker and Gkids. But he understands and knows I love him. He turned 27. Boy I wish they were all little again. My oldest is 35. And my daughter is 32. I get emotional when my kids birthdays come around. I love all my kids so much and my Gkids to.
> 
> The chocolate sounds so yummy. Hummm may go make a cake and share it with my son. Thanks for the recipe.
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

1artist - good to see you - it has been a while since your last post but glad you didn't forget us - we like to see you whenever you have time - the pot is always on.

try telling that to a stubborn twelve year old. lol

sam



1artist said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> skinnie minnie - i am sure it was - she just doesn't care. does not want the pain. i'm not sure she is old enogh to make that kind of decision but no one asked me.
> 
> welcome to the tea party - so good of you to stop by - keep us in mind and stop as often as you have time for - we would love to have you - look forward to it.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> skinny minnie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 7.15 Tasmanian time. The morning is wet and mild. Love chocolate cake. I too think finger should be fixed. I thought part of gymnastics was the nice arm and hand shapes. Has this been pointed out to her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dear Sam, point out to her that when she is older and arthritis sets into that finger (and it could start early, she will be in pain constantly) maybe tell her to "man UP" by the way you are doing a great job with the tea party, even tho I don't post often. d
Click to expand...


----------



## Dreamweaver

Hi.... just a fly by, then back to finish reading all the posts. I couldn't get back to last weeks.... way too much going on.....

Sam.... hate that Bailee is being headstrong.... I haven't read *all* the saga yet, but the first Dr. should be beat with a wet noodle.... I've walked out of offices and found a another when faced with "God complexes" or lack of tack or common sense... Still..... in my book, Bailee doesn't get a vote.... Period. Natural consequences are fine for discipline, but health and body are mom's until 18...


----------



## preston

jeanbess - i am not sure everyone reads everything at the tea party - certainy some do - and it does take up some time - we are just glad to hear from you as often as you have time to join us.

what do you have on the needes now?

sam



jeanbess said:


> I was wondering how you all read the tp all at once or do you keep coming back to it I never have the time to read it all I will read about 3or4 pg then go to another topic other wise I will be on here all day and no time to knit Sam I enjoy your recipes may gd sounds like yours and now that she is 16 she runs the house mother has nothing to say and dad wouldn't they are in the mids of seperating a very bad situation


----------



## preston

pup lover - what a great name - there are a lot of dog owners an lovers at the tea party - you will fit right in - lol.
i vote for sour cherry pie as tart as you can make it for my birthday "cake" - i usually end of baking it myself which is fine. i am getting too old for birthdays.

sam



Pup lover said:


> I wish I would have checked out this tea party thing sooner! I thought it was a group actually meeting in person. lol Thats what happens when you assume. So far my boys all come home for bdays. Supper of choice, two prefer cheesecake and my middle one goes back n forth between pumpkin bars n yellow cake with choc frosting DH loves anything chocolate. I try hard not to voice too many opinions about my grandson and what they do or dont do, he's only 2 though so I have plenty of time to practice. Sam love the cassarole recipe will be making it soon and will save the cake for special occasion.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Oops, wasn't done talking.... It would have been Julia Child's 100th birthday this week, that is why all the specials. we had the great privilege of meeting and talking with her when she and Jacque Pepin were on a book tour. we were told not to talk to her, just present book, etc. but we ahd brought along a little paperback cookbook of hers we bought the first year we were married.... When she saw it, she initialted the conversation and we hada great visit. Her darling husband had done all the illustrations for that litle book ... since my dh is artist and cook, we had a great time.... Anyhow,, when we went to the Smithsonian a couple of years ago.... G had to have his picture in front of Julia's kitchen.


----------



## inishowen

daralene said:


> Wanted to share a few photos for those of you who haven't seen Niagara Falls from our little trip with the grandchildren. This was the view from our hotel window. The grandchildren were sleeping so I was sneaking in the photos trying not to wake anyone up. No time for photos later. Know lots of you probably have seen this :wink: So for anyone interested.
> 
> There is always a rainbow and most often a double or triple rainbow and you see both ends of it if it is sunny. So if anyone wants to get wet in a very turbulent river, you could get two pots of gold. No sun early in the morning so no rainbow. Didn't have the camera later as we were in the waterpark having loads and loads of fun.
> 
> They have boats called "Maid of the Mist" that take you along the river right up to the Canadian Falls and you get sprayed and really wet so they give you hooded raincoats to wear. That is an amazing experience and well worth doing.
> 
> It's hard for me to tell what photos I chose to use as they are so tiny when you are choosing and eyesight isn't what it used to be even with glasses, so using the vignette helps me to pick the right photos.


I loved your photos! My husband surprised me with a trip to Niagera Falls for my 50th birthday. We stayed in a lovely old-fashioned hotel overlooking the falls. We also went on the Maid of the Mist trip and have some hilarious photos of us in our blue raincoats. We stayed in Toronto too and had dinner at the top of the CN Tower. Such good memories.


----------



## preston

i mean - i would be talking to your weight - you have been watching it - why hasn't it disappeared. lol i'm with you - eat the cake.

sam



inishowen said:


> The cake recipe whetted my appetite. Then I remembered my DIL baked something similar a few months ago and I put it in the freezer as i was watching my weight. Well "watching" hasn't changed my weight, so i've taken the cake out of the freezer to have tomorrow!


----------



## preston

cindy m - so good of you to join us today - hope you enjoyed your visit and will join us again real soon.

i spent twenty years in seattle - summer never started before the middle of august - i'm in long pants and a fleece shirt - i am not ready for this - where is out hot weather. think i will need to go live with myfanwy for the next three or four months. lol

sam



Cindy M said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Friday everyone! I hope everyone is having a great day!
> It is almost 95 here at 3:15pm. I did talk to a friend who lives near the fire area. They are ok for the time being. They are packed up and ready to go if necessary. So glad they are ok.
> 
> 
> 
> My daughter lives in Washington and was complaining about the heat. In June, she said it was so cold (in the 50's and 60's) that they were wearing sweat shirts. Now it's reversed. She's the one with our 95 degree weather and we're the ones wearing sweatshirts!
Click to expand...


----------



## nancy'sfancys

I am an x-ray tech, used to work for a hand surgeon. It's important to get the finger fixed as soon as possible after injury. A child is not able to make such an important decision for herself. A bent finger can become a serious problem, affecting her ability to perform her gymnastics and everyday tasks. It will be less costly and less painful to treat now than later, when it would have to be re-broken, possibly requiring surgery with screws and plates to hold it together. A fracture in the growth plate is also worse than mid-shaft of a bone. A few moments of discomfort to set it, and a few weeks of immobilization sure beats a lifetime of problems.Please DO be a pushy parent and help her get treated.


----------



## preston

daralene- do they still have the flower clock?

when i was there - more years ago than i care to admit - we went to the college of horticulture - they had a beautiful vegetable garden on one side and a flower garden on the other side - both beautiful. as i remember - there were flowers all over the place. it was the first time i saw geraniums large enough that they shaped them into topiaries.

sam



daralene said:


> Wanted to share a few photos for those of you who haven't seen Niagara Falls from our little trip with the grandchildren. This was the view from our hotel window. The grandchildren were sleeping so I was sneaking in the photos trying not to wake anyone up. No time for photos later. Know lots of you probably have seen this :wink: So for anyone interested.
> 
> There is always a rainbow and most often a double or triple rainbow and you see both ends of it if it is sunny. So if anyone wants to get wet in a very turbulent river, you could get two pots of gold. No sun early in the morning so no rainbow. Didn't have the camera later as we were in the waterpark having loads and loads of fun.
> 
> They have boats called "Maid of the Mist" that take you along the river right up to the Canadian Falls and you get sprayed and really wet so they give you hooded raincoats to wear. That is an amazing experience and well worth doing.
> 
> It's hard for me to tell what photos I chose to use as they are so tiny when you are choosing and eyesight isn't what it used to be even with glasses, so using the vignette helps me to pick the right photos.


----------



## Dreamweaver

preston said:


> any hardcore pool players out there - sam.
> 
> http://www.obscuradigital.com/products/detail/cuelight/?utm_medium=email&utm_source=BloodSweatCheers&utm_campaign=national


WOW - that would add a whole new element to the game.... like CONCENTRATION..... Makes me dizzy. Maybe I could finally beat DH.... Back in college, he visited me at school and got in a pool game with another one of my "true loves". I had his car, running an errand, it broke down or something.... Neither one of those idiots would stop playing pool and come fix the car.... and I still married one o them..... Yes, I have many pool stories....


----------



## Lurker 2

Wow, I do begin to see your point!



preston said:


> the doctor refused to do anything after bailee made such a fuss - heidi tried to make an appointment for another doctor but he said no also. not sure what will happen - bailee may have to suffer the end result - her first lesson from the college of hard knocks. i love her dearly but she has a nasty mouth worthy of an unpaid woman of the night.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> rpuhrmann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam,
> There are so many things your grand daughter will have a hard time doing, or not be able to do at all. No typing jobs; most sports will be out; like someone else said, taking pictures of her wedding rings? Out; it will also turn all the guys off until she is well into her middle to late 20's. The boys now are so superficial! Well, a lot of men are too. lol Picking up a grocery sack or a ball? Awkward or hurt. Are there nerves being pinched off because of this? It could possible make her finger nerves die.
> I would tell her mother to "be mom" and make her get her finger set. That's what mothers are for; to see their child's future, and protect them from it.
> 
> Roberta
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

Jynx, glad to see you up and about! How have things been?



Dreamweaver said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> any hardcore pool players out there - sam.
> 
> http://www.obscuradigital.com/products/detail/cuelight/?utm_medium=email&utm_source=BloodSweatCheers&utm_campaign=national
> 
> 
> 
> WOW - that would add a whole new element to the game.... like CONCENTRATION..... Makes me dizzy. Maybe I could finally beat DH.... Back in college, he visited me at school and got in a pool game with another one of my "true loves". I had his car, running an errand, it broke down or something.... Neither one of those idiots would stop playing pool and come fix the car.... and I still married one o them..... Yes, I have many pool stories....
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

juleen - thanks for stopping by and sharing with us - we hope you had a good time and will stop again real soon.

money is always a nice gift.

sam



Juleen said:


> What do we do on their birthdays. For the grown child who still lives in Arizona, we call on the actual day and sing happy birthday and then we all get together somewhere for dinner on the weekend. For the child who moved out of Arizona, we call on the actual day and sing happy birthday and send a car with a check. Works for us. We also do the same for our DIL and SIL (we are extremely blessed--they are both wonderful!) and the grandkids.


----------



## Lurker 2

Be delighted to have you call by, Sam! Why not charter a link jet or such, and bring out a plane load of TPers!!!! We all can dream!



preston said:


> cindy m - so good of you to join us today - hope you enjoyed your visit and will join us again real soon.
> 
> i spent twenty years in seattle - summer never started before the middle of august - i'm in long pants and a fleece shirt - i am not ready for this - where is out hot weather. think i will need to go live with myfanwy for the next three or four months. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Cindy M said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Friday everyone! I hope everyone is having a great day!
> It is almost 95 here at 3:15pm. I did talk to a friend who lives near the fire area. They are ok for the time being. They are packed up and ready to go if necessary. So glad they are ok.
> 
> 
> 
> My daughter lives in Washington and was complaining about the heat. In June, she said it was so cold (in the 50's and 60's) that they were wearing sweat shirts. Now it's reversed. She's the one with our 95 degree weather and we're the ones wearing sweatshirts!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

 :thumbup:


----------



## preston

the squeaking wheel gets greased first myfanwy - maybe it is time to squeak a little at the need assement group.

sending you positive and healing energy - it has to be depressing for you - everyone here is for you so vent anytime.

sam



myfanwy said:


> Still confronting the 'issue' Poledra! I find it very mood destroying. [sorry for the grrroan]. We will get there. Family not keen on having Fale live with them on a permanent basis- but have invited us for a holiday together [leads into dog minding problem!] A lot of the current argument is over who has access to the savings account- he wants half of the retirement savings when it falls due, in a couple of years- but it is only me who has contributed, apart from one $10 deposit only. He keeps forgetting that he spent $3,000 on beer and living it up when he was last in Samoa. I did not know this grasping aspect of his personality before we married- it emerged a few years later. I am at last accepting that in all likelihood it is the onset of dementia. I have been warned that the needs assessment team, who will be able to organise greater help for me, are very slow to get moving. At least they exist, with out all the hassle that our Joe has had to go through for his Mom. I need my sense of humour.
> 
> 
> 
> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morning everyone, I 'm caught up again and sitting with my first cup o' coffee.  Made it to the Farmers Market, they block off Main St and set up on the street. I got corn and potatoes, they had a lot of other great looking stuff but I still have too many of the other stuff.
> 
> I'm going to get some sewing done today, I need to get a few market bags made, then I'll do some knitting later today.
> 
> I'll check in later, hope all are having a great day. Myfanwy, hope you got Fale all sorted out for Church easily and beautiful pictures.
> 
> Grandma M, hope you have a wonderful trip, being from Alaska I'm rather proud and partial to it's beauty.
> 
> Daralene, gorgeous pics, the gardens are beautiful, some day I'll make it to Niagara Falls.
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

izzyjacque - so glad you dropped by the tea party for a cuppa - we hope you return real soon - lots of voices makes for a more interesting tea party - plus the tea pot is always on.

sam



jzzyjacque said:


> I have so enjoyed you tea parties, the recipes always sound delicious. Reminds me of the good old times when there were many to share with.
> 
> I still find you have to pick you battles with your children and I only had one and she has only one. Just holding my tounge becomes almost impossible to do and I have to bite it..


----------



## Sandy

Hi all I'm on page 7 it 10:30 am here and only 65 degrees. Brrrr! At the moment there are 13 pages and I can hardly keep my eyes open so I think I'm going to grab an icepack for my thumb and go back to bed for a while. See you later!


----------



## Lurker 2

Jynx, maybe you have hit the nail on the head- do her moods vary with her cycle?! might be worth getting Heidi to think over that one Sam, although I am concerned about Bailee's 'tongue', she is really going to rue her decision later on!



Dreamweaver said:


> Hi.... just a fly by, then back to finish reading all the posts. I couldn't get back to last weeks.... way too much going on.....
> 
> Sam.... hate that Bailee is being headstrong.... I haven't read *all* the saga yet, but the first Dr. should be beat with a wet noodle.... I've walked out of offices and found a another when faced with "God complexes" or lack of tack or common sense... Still..... in my book, Bailee doesn't get a vote.... Period. Natural consequences are fine for discipline, but health and body are mom's until 18...


----------



## preston

judeanne - hope the home remedy works - fleas are not much fun - heidi really had to work to get rid of them when they rode it on the dogs one year. frontline keeps them away now.

and welcome to the tea party - hope you will stop again real soon for a cuppa and some good conversation

sam



judeanne said:


> Scratch scratch scratch. Cat (who sneaked out)) brought in fleas so I'm pretty miserable. But still able to knit. Actually trying very hard not to scratch. We're going to treat them today with home remedies and hope that works.


----------



## preston

love it jacki - think a lot of us would be rich in that case. lol

glad you stopped by - come back real soon and join in the conversation.

sam



Jacki said:


> I'm working on keeping my 2 cents to myself...soon I'll be rich!
> 
> Peace to you all!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver

mrs. s said:


> We actually had to let our dog, Snickers go to sleep two weeks ago after a beautiful 15 year life with our family. We are still trying to get on with the different routine of not walking and feeding and loving a pet. But in the end we would never change the last 15 years.
> Well I look forward to our next discussions everyone.


I am so sorry that you have lost your Snickers... I lost my 19 year old cat recently and still look for her in the house. It does goet better and school starting again will give you ots of diversion. Still, I'm sure you have a million happy memories...


----------



## preston

are you in the same time zone as me 5mmdpns? i wasn't sure if you were or not - my geography isn't what it used to be.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma M said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ive got a big question. Why is it I always get the tea party on Saturday instead of Friday. Here it is 2:57 am Saturday morning and knitting forum has just come on line. here is the tea party that is supposed to be on friday. Hey by the time I comment on anything there are 6 pages already going and everyone is signing off for the night. Now I don't live that far away, just in the pacific NW. So somebody clue me in Anyway Sam I do enjoy your tea party and Julia Childs cake is yummy (nice receipe). Hope you all are having a good day. In about 12 hrs I taking my very first cruise to Alaska. I've never been on a ship before and this trip is for a whole week. I am looking forward to this big time. This is my retirement present to myself.
> 
> 
> 
> Sam starts the new Tea Party at 6pm Central Time so that would coorespond to being 9 or 10pm your time.
> 
> I do wish you a pleasant cruise! Happy retirement! Who is sharing in this joyful event with you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No he starts it on eastern time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, just stated what time he starts it in my time zone.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

And a little earlier in the day, than did FireballDave! usually going on 11am here and on Saturday, always!!!!



mjs said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma M said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ive got a big question. Why is it I always get the tea party on Saturday instead of Friday. Here it is 2:57 am Saturday morning and knitting forum has just come on line. here is the tea party that is supposed to be on friday. Hey by the time I comment on anything there are 6 pages already going and everyone is signing off for the night. Now I don't live that far away, just in the pacific NW. So somebody clue me in Anyway Sam I do enjoy your tea party and Julia Childs cake is yummy (nice receipe). Hope you all are having a good day. In about 12 hrs I taking my very first cruise to Alaska. I've never been on a ship before and this trip is for a whole week. I am looking forward to this big time. This is my retirement present to myself.
> 
> 
> 
> Sam starts the new Tea Party at 6pm Central Time so that would coorespond to being 9 or 10pm your time.
> 
> I do wish you a pleasant cruise! Happy retirement! Who is sharing in this joyful event with you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No he starts it on eastern time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, just stated what time he starts it in my time zone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That would be 5:00 p.m. in the central time zone in the US.
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

ceili - great report on your hand - hopefully it will be as good as new real soon.

sam



Ceili said:


> When my 13 year old GS broke his wrist (2nd time) last year, he was absolutely hysterical. I was with the other GCs while my daughter and son in law were at the ER with him. They called to check in periodically, and I could hear Jason, screaming and crying in the background every time. This, of course, was over a period of about 4 hours. How he kept up that level of hysteria is beyond me! However, at one point, when no one was in the room, Jason called to speak to his brother and sister. He was as lucid and calm as could be! Ten minutes later, my daughter, back in the room, called, and Jason was screaming and thrashing again! Anyway, they had to sedate him and send him to the main hospital to get x-rays. No surgery needed at the time, but it didn't heal 100% correctly. It's nothing to be concerned about, and he still has complete functionality, so they have decided that, since the surgery would be very difficult (and not really necessary, although helpful in the long run), they would revisit the issue when he is older and can make the decision. This was my daughter's and the doctor's joint decision. Jason certainly is not able to make any informed health decisions, in fact, he wasn't even consulted.
> 
> Bailee (love her name), is not old enough to make this type of decision, and I hope Heidi comes to this realization before it's too late. I understand her fear of pain, and a child's inability to visualize the future, but that is what the parent is for! Heidi is an adult and should know what the future can bring. I was very proactive working with docs for my kids. Jason's mom is a healthcare provider, so she is maybe more informed than most. I don't agree with every decision she makes with the kids, but in health-related issues she really takes charge, and makes the decisions. Okay, enough!
> 
> BTW, therapist says my progress is phenomenal as far as mobility goes, but the swelling remains. I really think it's due more to the infection than the actual injury. I can't do the hot/cold water soaks until the infection has cleared, and I think that will help a lot. On my last day of antibiotics, and I'm just waiting for the daily intestinal upset to come and go so I can go out and do my errands. I think I'm brave enough for a manicure, finally!


----------



## preston

is there something wrong with using deet - it is the only thing i can use to keep the mosquitoes off.

sam



Cindycz said:


> Pammie1234, I heard a bit on NPR (National Public Radio) about the spraying against mosquitoes/west Nile, that it is a synthetic form of a natural insecticide found in chrysanthemums. Thank goodness it is not DEET anymore!
> 
> Gramma M, What a great present to give to yourself.
> 
> DH and I just talked to a financial planner about retirement, and he was trying to sell us "whole life insurance". Good deal if you are rich and looking for a tax break! Now DH is depressed about the finances...I told him as long as I have him I'm rich : )


----------



## preston

no swearing - just lots of sass - something my parents would have never put up with - she has been punished for it but it never seems to help. pity her husband. lol

sam



mjs said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> the doctor refused to do anything after bailee made such a fuss - heidi tried to make an appointment for another doctor but he said no also. not sure what will happen - bailee may have to suffer the end result - her first lesson from the college of hard knocks. i love her dearly but she has a nasty mouth worthy of an unpaid woman of the night.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> rpuhrmann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam,
> There are so many things your grand daughter will have a hard time doing, or not be able to do at all. No typing jobs; most sports will be out; like someone else said, taking pictures of her wedding rings? Out; it will also turn all the guys off until she is well into her middle to late 20's. The boys now are so superficial! Well, a lot of men are too. lol Picking up a grocery sack or a ball? Awkward or hurt. Are there nerves being pinched off because of this? It could possible make her finger nerves die.
> I would tell her mother to "be mom" and make her get her finger set. That's what mothers are for; to see their child's future, and protect them from it.
> 
> Roberta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Has she had no discipline? There would be consequences if I had a child with a dirty mouth.
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

stephaniec - welcome to the tea party - so good of you to stop by - please come again real soon - we would love to hve you join in the conversation.

sam



stephaniec said:


> That finger should most,definitely be fixed, parents are in charge ar'nt tbey???


----------



## Dreamweaver

Marianne - HAPPY BIRTHDAY.....

Southerngal Four o'clocks.... grandma had them all along the side of the house. I loved to collect the seeds.... Looked like peppercorns. I'd love to have some now. B
Breathe deep and enjoy.

DH is back home already and needs an adventure so off to get flu shots, get a card for my DD's birthday, check out a new store and then home to clean up for dinner out with the family.... Hope to get caught up sometime.......


----------



## 5mmdpns

preston said:


> are you in the same time zone as me 5mmdpns? i wasn't sure if you were or not - my geography isn't what it used to be.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma M said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ive got a big question. Why is it I always get the tea party on Saturday instead of Friday. Here it is 2:57 am Saturday morning and knitting forum has just come on line. here is the tea party that is supposed to be on friday. Hey by the time I comment on anything there are 6 pages already going and everyone is signing off for the night. Now I don't live that far away, just in the pacific NW. So somebody clue me in Anyway Sam I do enjoy your tea party and Julia Childs cake is yummy (nice receipe). Hope you all are having a good day. In about 12 hrs I taking my very first cruise to Alaska. I've never been on a ship before and this trip is for a whole week. I am looking forward to this big time. This is my retirement present to myself.
> 
> 
> 
> Sam starts the new Tea Party at 6pm Central Time so that would coorespond to being 9 or 10pm your time.
> 
> I do wish you a pleasant cruise! Happy retirement! Who is sharing in this joyful event with you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No he starts it on eastern time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, just stated what time he starts it in my time zone.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I am in Central Daylight Saving Time at the moment. When the clocks change, I will be in Central Standard Time. What time are you in? I think you are in Eastern Daylight Saving Time?


----------



## Lurker 2

The knitted covers were to disguise the concrete, supporting the metal rods. holding the 'retaining' wall.
yes they have started the implosions, because the buildings are too unsafe to put machines in to demolish- and in some the stairwells have failed completely, I believe. So much for it being too dangerous in the lift!!!



preston said:


> are they imploding the buildings because of damage from the earthquake? what is under the colorful covers?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just thought I would say good morning/afternoon/evening all [it is still evening for Perth Australia] I have been up for a while- this insomnia is an on going problem- but you learn to live with! But I am starting to yawn again so will head back to bed- expecting the usual 'fun' time getting Fale dressed for church- I have to play 'valet'. so I will need to be rested! Sorry to gripe!
> Hope all are enjoying your day! We ofcourse are in the early hours of Sunday!
> Some photos from Christchurch, where all the earthquakes are happening
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

nancy - welcome to the tea party - we have had a raft of newbes this week which is always a good feeling - hope to see you again real soon.

sam



nancy'sfancys said:


> I am an x-ray tech, used to work for a hand surgeon. It's important to get the finger fixed as soon as possible after injury. A child is not able to make such an important decision for herself. A bent finger can become a serious problem, affecting her ability to perform her gymnastics and everyday tasks. It will be less costly and less painful to treat now than later, when it would have to be re-broken, possibly requiring surgery with screws and plates to hold it together. A fracture in the growth plate is also worse than mid-shaft of a bone. A few moments of discomfort to set it, and a few weeks of immobilization sure beats a lifetime of problems.Please DO be a pushy parent and help her get treated.


----------



## Bulldog

Hi Ya'll!
I agree Sam. Your daughter should be the parent. I have four children myself and have learned to keep my mouth shut when it comes to how they raise their own children.
Years ago, I cut my right hand badly on a mandolin slicer. It was between the fingers and across my knuckles. The ER Dr. stated I had cut the tendon and needed surgery. He called in a plastic surgeon who said it was not needed. Now I have a ring finger that is curled and falls below other fingers because of a poor decision.

Sam, we watch both Wheel and Jeopardy every day. The casserole is a winner.

Poledra, I could have never left a Kitchen store without a purchase. Love them.

Lisa, thanks for the site and hope your Mom's infection heals well.

Pammie...Love the stocking. It will be perfect for seat arrangements.

Ceili, I am so glad you are progressing.

Where is Marianne ya'll?

Working on big project...a blanket for our kingsized bed. It is knitted in strips and then sewn together. I also have a crochetted table topper going and plan to start a pair of socks.

Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## preston

jinx - isn't that just like a man - lol - you can regale us with "pool stories" anytime - ove the story.


Dreamweaver said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> any hardcore pool players out there -
> 
> sam.
> 
> http://www.obscuradigital.com/products/detail/cuelight/?utm_medium=email&utm_source=BloodSweatCheers&utm_campaign=national
> 
> 
> 
> WOW - that would add a whole new element to the game.... like CONCENTRATION..... Makes me dizzy. Maybe I could finally beat DH.... Back in college, he visited me at school and got in a pool game with another one of my "true loves". I had his car, running an errand, it broke down or something.... Neither one of those idiots would stop playing pool and come fix the car.... and I still married one o them..... Yes, I have many pool stories....
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

if wishes were planes we would have one of the russian double deckers filled with tper's landing in your back yard.

sam



myfanwy said:


> Be delighted to have you call by, Sam! Why not charter a link jet or such, and bring out a plane load of TPers!!!! We all can dream!
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> cindy m - so good of you to join us today - hope you enjoyed your visit and will join us again real soon.
> 
> i spent twenty years in seattle - summer never started before the middle of august - i'm in long pants and a fleece shirt - i am not ready for this - where is out hot weather. think i will need to go live with myfanwy for the next three or four months. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Cindy M said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Friday everyone! I hope everyone is having a great day!
> It is almost 95 here at 3:15pm. I did talk to a friend who lives near the fire area. They are ok for the time being. They are packed up and ready to go if necessary. So glad they are ok.
> 
> 
> 
> My daughter lives in Washington and was complaining about the heat. In June, she said it was so cold (in the 50's and 60's) that they were wearing sweat shirts. Now it's reversed. She's the one with our 95 degree weather and we're the ones wearing sweatshirts!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbup:
Click to expand...


----------



## Izziebear

Fixing the figure now would be best. It will give her a lot of trouble in her later years. Trying to convince a child of that though is a different matter.


----------



## preston

sandy - hope your thumb feels better when you get up. i'm beginning to think a nap is in order to - i've been on here for a while - my fingers are getting tired - lol - actually i have some knitting i need to do. frogged last night so need to pick up where i stopped and finish it. it is another baby sweater - i decided as something i would do the whole thing in a k1,p1 rib - wrong decision - will finish it - will not do another one like it. lol live and learn.

sam



Sandy said:


> Hi all I'm on page 7 it 10:30 am here and only 65 degrees. Brrrr! At the moment there are 13 pages and I can hardly keep my eyes open so I think I'm going to grab an icepack for my thumb and go back to bed for a while. See you later!


----------



## Poledra65

myfanwy said:


> Still confronting the 'issue' Poledra! I find it very mood destroying. [sorry for the grrroan]. We will get there. Family not keen on having Fale live with them on a permanent basis- but have invited us for a holiday together [leads into dog minding problem!] A lot of the current argument is over who has access to the savings account- he wants half of the retirement savings when it falls due, in a couple of years- but it is only me who has contributed, apart from one $10 deposit only. He keeps forgetting that he spent $3,000 on beer and living it up when he was last in Samoa. I did not know this grasping aspect of his personality before we married- it emerged a few years later. I am at last accepting that in all likelihood it is the onset of dementia. I have been warned that the needs assessment team, who will be able to organise greater help for me, are very slow to get moving. At least they exist, with out all the hassle that our Joe has had to go through for his Mom. I need my sense of humour.
> 
> 
> 
> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morning everyone, I 'm caught up again and sitting with my first cup o' coffee.  Made it to the Farmers Market, they block off Main St and set up on the street. I got corn and potatoes, they had a lot of other great looking stuff but I still have too many of the other stuff.
> 
> I'm going to get some sewing done today, I need to get a few market bags made, then I'll do some knitting later today.
> 
> I'll check in later, hope all are having a great day. Myfanwy, hope you got Fale all sorted out for Church easily and beautiful pictures.
> 
> Grandma M, hope you have a wonderful trip, being from Alaska I'm rather proud and partial to it's beauty.
> 
> Daralene, gorgeous pics, the gardens are beautiful, some day I'll make it to Niagara Falls.
Click to expand...

Well, I'm glad you at least do have an assessment team, even if they are slow. With dementia everything becomes more difficult, it has to be exhausting. Prayers and hugs to get you through it all. Hopefully things will get better somehow.

Just fed my DH (David), he's been working in the sugar cylo's cleaning them out and then helping to build SM (stepmother's) fence so he's been requiring a good portion of food lately. lol


----------



## preston

i am in the eastern time zone - didn't realize you were that far west of me.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> are you in the same time zone as me 5mmdpns? i wasn't sure if you were or not - my geography isn't what it used to be.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma M said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ive got a big question. Why is it I always get the tea party on Saturday instead of Friday. Here it is 2:57 am Saturday morning and knitting forum has just come on line. here is the tea party that is supposed to be on friday. Hey by the time I comment on anything there are 6 pages already going and everyone is signing off for the night. Now I don't live that far away, just in the pacific NW. So somebody clue me in Anyway Sam I do enjoy your tea party and Julia Childs cake is yummy (nice receipe). Hope you all are having a good day. In about 12 hrs I taking my very first cruise to Alaska. I've never been on a ship before and this trip is for a whole week. I am looking forward to this big time. This is my retirement present to myself.
> 
> 
> 
> Sam starts the new Tea Party at 6pm Central Time so that would coorespond to being 9 or 10pm your time.
> 
> I do wish you a pleasant cruise! Happy retirement! Who is sharing in this joyful event with you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No he starts it on eastern time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, just stated what time he starts it in my time zone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am in Central Daylight Saving Time at the moment. When the clocks change, I will be in Central Standard Time. What time are you in? I think you are in Eastern Daylight Saving Time?
Click to expand...


----------



## pammie1234

Knit for a few hours and come back to the TP and 10 pages to get caught up on! Now I have to go back because there were several things I wanted to comment on and now I have forgotten! 

They didn't get to spray last night because we got some rain! Yea! The emails I have gotten have said to use Deet when we go outside. I guess I am stubborn, but I haven't been doing that. In fact, I'm a more concerned about the dogs than myself. I guess I think the mosquitos will think I'm too ornery to bite!


----------



## preston

do you know who did the knitting for the covers - talk about yarn bombing.

sam



myfanwy said:


> The knitted covers were to disguise the concrete, supporting the metal rods. holding the 'retaining' wall.
> yes they have started the implosions, because the buildings are too unsafe to put machines in to demolish- and in some the stairwells have failed completely, I believe. So much for it being too dangerous in the lift!!!
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> are they imploding the buildings because of damage from the earthquake? what is under the colorful covers?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just thought I would say good morning/afternoon/evening all [it is still evening for Perth Australia] I have been up for a while- this insomnia is an on going problem- but you learn to live with! But I am starting to yawn again so will head back to bed- expecting the usual 'fun' time getting Fale dressed for church- I have to play 'valet'. so I will need to be rested! Sorry to gripe!
> Hope all are enjoying your day! We ofcourse are in the early hours of Sunday!
> Some photos from Christchurch, where all the earthquakes are happening
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Dorsey

Hi all, 
First time for joining the TP. I enjoy reading it but never quite get to the end, it is sooooooo long! Sam, you are doing a great job, good recipes and fun to read.
Hope all who are having problems this week get them solved, are feeling well soon, and breaks and bruises are healing. There! Have I covered it all?
I must have missed some weeks, because I was reading Dave in London and now it is Sam in Ohio. Both of you interesting guys. I hope Dave is OK?

Dot


----------



## preston

izziebear - welcome to the tea party - very glad you stopped by for a cuppa. please join us again real soon - lots of people make for interesting conversation.

sam



Izziebear said:


> Fixing the figure now would be best. It will give her a lot of trouble in her later years. Trying to convince a child of that though is a different matter.


----------



## preston

poledra65 - need a definition - "sugar cylo" - please.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> [Just fed my DH (David), he's been working in the sugar cylo's cleaning them out and then helping to build SM (stepmother's) fence so he's been requiring a good portion of food lately. lol


----------



## preston

that is one reason we use frontline - that and the ticks. however the cats bring in the ticks - heidi took one off my neck the other day that i did not know was there. it's one good thing that happens when cold weather hits - the bugs go away - the only good thing about cold weather i can think of.

sam



pammie1234 said:


> Knit for a few hours and come back to the TP and 10 pages to get caught up on! Now I have to go back because there were several things I wanted to comment on and now I have forgotten!
> 
> They didn't get to spray last night because we got some rain! Yea! The emails I have gotten have said to use Deet when we go outside. I guess I am stubborn, but I haven't been doing that. In fact, I'm a more concerned about the dogs than myself. I guess I think the mosquitos will think I'm too ornery to bite!


----------



## preston

dorsey - so glad you decided to join us - love new people joining in - hope to see you as often as you can drop in. there is always a fresh pot undr the cosy and great conversation.

sam



Dorsey said:


> Hi all,
> First time for joining the TP. I enjoy reading it but never quite get to the end, it is sooooooo long! Sam, you are doing a great job, good recipes and fun to read.
> Hope all who are having problems this week get them solved, are feeling well soon, and breaks and bruises are healing. There! Have I covered it all?
> I must have missed some weeks, because I was reading Dave in London and now it is Sam in Ohio. Both of you interesting guys. I hope Dave is OK?
> 
> Dot


----------



## 81brighteyes

preston said:


> going on two in the morning - time for a little sleepy-by.
> 
> see you in the am
> 
> sam


However do you make it until 2 a.m.? And then you don't even sleep late the next morning!!! I would be a zombie!!! BTW, good hosting once again and many thanks. Oh, almost forgot: we had a big, noisy thunderstorm last night --- at long last. Lots of hail, too, but at least we got rain with all of it. That was the best thing.


----------



## Grandma M

Dreamweaver: that is so cool you actually got to meet Julia Childs. I wish I wish :XD: Anyway that is so nice you had your husbands picture in front of her kitchen. :thumbup:


----------



## machriste

The recipes look soooo good! No flour in the cake? The yummiest gluten-free. I think one could "flour" the pan with cocoa or sugar. Julia sure knows how to do it!


----------



## Lurker 2

preston said:


> dorsey - so glad you decided to join us - love new people joining in - hope to see you as often as you can drop in. there is always a fresh pot undr the cosy and great conversation.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Dorsey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> First time for joining the TP. I enjoy reading it but never quite get to the end, it is sooooooo long! Sam, you are doing a great job, good recipes and fun to read.
> Hope all who are having problems this week get them solved, are feeling well soon, and breaks and bruises are healing. There! Have I covered it all?
> I must have missed some weeks, because I was reading Dave in London and now it is Sam in Ohio. Both of you interesting guys. I hope Dave is OK?
> 
> Dot
Click to expand...

Dave is likely enjoying a holiday in Flanders, he has been very busy with all his research.


----------



## preston

here's an interesting article on paula deen - also some of her recipes revamped for diabetic eating - honestly - one of her recipes is for a baken and egg served on a glazed donut sandwich - however that sounds so good i may have to try it. lol

sam

http://www.everydayhealth.com/type-2-diabetes-pictures/paula-deens-top-recipes-made-diabetes-friendly.aspx?xid=nl_EverydayHealthManagingDiabetes_20120818#/slide-1


----------



## preston

machriste - what a great idea "flouring" the pan with cocoa or powdered bitter chocolate. i will need to remember that one.

welcome to the tea party - so gla you dropped in for a cuppa. hope you enjoyed the conversation and will stop by again real soon.

sam



machriste said:


> The recipes look soooo good! No flour in the cake? The yummiest gluten-free. I think one could "flour" the pan with cocoa or sugar. Julia sure knows how to do it!


----------



## Dorsey

Hi all, 
First time for joining the TP. I enjoy reading it but never quite get to the end, it is sooooooo long! Sam, you are doing a great job, good recipes and fun to read.
Hope all who are having problems this week get them solved, are feeling well soon, and breaks and bruises are healing. There! Have I covered it all?
I must have missed some weeks, because I was reading Dave in London and now it is Sam in Ohio. Both of you interesting guys. I hope Dave is OK?

Dot


----------



## Lurker 2

preston said:


> if wishes were planes we would have one of the russian double deckers filled with tper's landing in your back yard.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be delighted to have you call by, Sam! Why not charter a link jet or such, and bring out a plane load of TPers!!!! We all can dream!
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> cindy m - so good of you to join us today - hope you enjoyed your visit and will join us again real soon.
> 
> i spent twenty years in seattle - summer never started before the middle of august - i'm in long pants and a fleece shirt - i am not ready for this - where is out hot weather. think i will need to go live with myfanwy for the next three or four months. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Cindy M said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Friday everyone! I hope everyone is having a great day!
> It is almost 95 here at 3:15pm. I did talk to a friend who lives near the fire area. They are ok for the time being. They are packed up and ready to go if necessary. So glad they are ok.
> 
> 
> 
> My daughter lives in Washington and was complaining about the heat. In June, she said it was so cold (in the 50's and 60's) that they were wearing sweat shirts. Now it's reversed. She's the one with our 95 degree weather and we're the ones wearing sweatshirts!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

For the backyard we could commandeer a military style hellicopter, but we would need even then to land next door!! But Mangere Airport, the Auckland International Airport is really in my back yard, so to speak- we would then go to Queenstown and see the real Hobbit , Lord of the Rings country- Peter Jackson has done so much to advertise the beauties of out little Islands...


----------



## 81brighteyes

inishowen said:


> The cake recipe whetted my appetite. Then I remembered my DIL baked something similar a few months ago and I put it in the freezer as i was watching my weight. Well "watching" hasn't changed my weight, so i've taken the cake out of the freezer to have tomorrow!


Good for you!!! Now you can REALLY enjoy it. I had to chuckle when I read your post and just wanted you to know. I think that happens to a whole lot of people ----- watching and hoping!!! P.S. Please save a piece for me. I love chocolate cake!


----------



## jheiens

jzzyjacque said:


> I have so enjoyed you tea parties, the recipes always sound delicious. Reminds me of the good old times when there were many to share with.
> 
> I still find you have to pick you battles with your children and I only had one and she has only one. Just holding my tounge becomes almost impossible to do and I have to bite it..


Welcome to the party, Jacque. We're so glad you've joined in the conversations, and newcomers are always welcome. Just ask Sam.

You're absolutely right about picking battles with children and grandchildren. Sometimes we have to let them learn the hard way--as our parents did, no doubt!!

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens

Keeping your distance sounds like excellent advice, Sam. I caught on that you are a wise man, early on in the Tea Party. 

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens

preston said:


> joy - it wasn't a case of heidi signing anything - it was the doctor saying he would not do it unless bailee agreed - most of the blame here lays on the doctor - he entered the room saying "this is really going to hurt - you are going to hate me when i am done." why didn't he just walk in - start looking at the finger and just do it.
> 
> i know i made it sound like heidi was the villan - she really wasn't - i blame the doctor. there are times when i think there is a question of who is the parent but this was not the time - the mistake was mine.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because he has to have parental signature on the permission to treat the minor child and mom didn't sign?
> 
> Ohio Joy
Click to expand...

Sorry for the misunderstanding, Sam. Heidi didn't sound like a villain but perhaps too easy-going? And you're right about doctor's error in approaching the child.

Ohio Joy


----------



## bellestarr12

myfanwy said:


> Corn Pudding recipe--found it!
> 
> 1 can cream style corn
> 1 cup milk
> 2 eggs
> 2 tblsp flour
> 2 tblsp sugar (you can leave out)
> 1 tsp salt
> dash of pepper
> 1 stick (8 tblsp or 1/2 cup) butter, melted
> 
> Mix all together and pour into lightly greased pan. Bake for 30-40 minutes at 350F or until set.
> 
> I have doubled this for family dinners, using one can cream corn and one can regular corn, well drained. That gives it a bit more texture.
> 
> You can take the girl out of the country, but...
> http://www.etsy.com/shop/sorlenna http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/sources/sorlennas-studio
> http://yarnyearning.blogspot.com/
> 
> Althea, I wonder if this is the recipe you are looking for? I also have a corn soufle copied!


I'm really late to the party this week! Sam, the Caruso Casserole sounds fantastic and so does this corn pudding. Y'all are definitely making me hungry! And right after I registered a 2.8# loss at Weight Watchers this morning (so I've almost lost what I gained while relatives were visiting)


----------



## bellestarr12

jmai5421 said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purl2diva said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello from Wisconsin,
> 
> We!ve had some more rain so the grass is growing rapidly (as are the weeds) and turning green again.
> 
> We spent the day shopping-- a kitchen store which I love, a Whole Foods stop, a favorite place for lunch and bakery and then a visit to my favorite yarn shop. Believe it or not, I came out empty handed! Perhaps I need to take my temperature!
> 
> Love both the recipes. There's nothing better than chocolate!
> 
> Have a great week.
> 
> Joy
> 
> 
> 
> Wisconson Joy, love Whole Foods but don't have one here. We are getting a Trader Joe's though and that will give us some new options. ;-)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Love Trader Joe's. We just got one in town. Does anyone have a Fresh and Easy? I love that store when I go to my daughter's in AZ.
Click to expand...

Where does your daughter live? I'm in Tucson and we have 4 Trader Joes, plus Whole Foods (quite a bit pricier so I don't go there as often) and Sprouts, which was Sunflower Markets till a few weeks ago. Do nearly all our shopping at TJ and Sprouts/Sunflower, but I've never even heard of Fresh and Easy. My daughter lives in Phoenix so I'm up there fairly often and would check it out if I knew where one was.


----------



## mjs

myfanwy said:


> And a little earlier in the day, than did FireballDave! usually going on 11am here and on Saturday, always!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma M said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ive got a big question. Why is it I always get the tea party on Saturday instead of Friday. Here it is 2:57 am Saturday morning and knitting forum has just come on line. here is the tea party that is supposed to be on friday. Hey by the time I comment on anything there are 6 pages already going and everyone is signing off for the night. Now I don't live that far away, just in the pacific NW. So somebody clue me in Anyway Sam I do enjoy your tea party and Julia Childs cake is yummy (nice receipe). Hope you all are having a good day. In about 12 hrs I taking my very first cruise to Alaska. I've never been on a ship before and this trip is for a whole week. I am looking forward to this big time. This is my retirement present to myself.
> 
> 
> 
> Sam starts the new Tea Party at 6pm Central Time so that would coorespond to being 9 or 10pm your time.
> 
> I do wish you a pleasant cruise! Happy retirement! Who is sharing in this joyful event with you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No he starts it on eastern time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, just stated what time he starts it in my time zone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That would be 5:00 p.m. in the central time zone in the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Actually Dave's was the same for us. Sam just continued it.


----------



## loisdenise

I'm very much into letting a child decide things for himself, but I would not give much chose about the crooked finger. There are wonderful anesthetics out there, and it may decrease her hand function the rest of her life. I'm guessing this is a granddaughter and it's your daughter you have to convince before it sets crookedly. Or you can try to talk to the girl and have her convince her Mom./


----------



## daralene

Grandma M said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma M said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ive got a big question. Why is it I always get the tea party on Saturday instead of Friday. Here it is 2:57 am Saturday morning and knitting forum has just come on line. here is the tea party that is supposed to be on friday. Hey by the time I comment on anything there are 6 pages already going and everyone is signing off for the night. Now I don't live that far away, just in the pacific NW. So somebody clue me in Anyway Sam I do enjoy your tea party and Julia Childs cake is yummy (nice receipe). Hope you all are having a good day. In about 12 hrs I taking my very first cruise to Alaska. I've never been on a ship before and this trip is for a whole week. I am looking forward to this big time. This is my retirement present to myself.
> 
> 
> 
> Sam starts the new Tea Party at 6pm Central Time so that would coorespond to being 9 or 10pm your time.
> 
> I do wish you a pleasant cruise! Happy retirement! Who is sharing in this joyful event with you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I going on the cruise with a dear friend who happens to be my prayer partner too. She and I have known each other for about 20 years.
Click to expand...

Have a wonderful cruise!! That is one DH and I want to take along with doing the train across Canada to get out to the West Coast. You'll have to post some photos and let me know how you loved it. DS played in the band on a cruise ship and did do the Alaska tour. He had a fabulous experience.
To access the new TP you can do a user List, type in Preston, go to topics created and that will show you the newest newsletter. If he has posted it, you will see it there. Click on it and you are in if you want to get it before you are notified.


----------



## mjs

5mmdpns said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> are you in the same time zone as me 5mmdpns? i wasn't sure if you were or not - my geography isn't what it used to be.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma M said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ive got a big question. Why is it I always get the tea party on Saturday instead of Friday. Here it is 2:57 am Saturday morning and knitting forum has just come on line. here is the tea party that is supposed to be on friday. Hey by the time I comment on anything there are 6 pages already going and everyone is signing off for the night. Now I don't live that far away, just in the pacific NW. So somebody clue me in Anyway Sam I do enjoy your tea party and Julia Childs cake is yummy (nice receipe). Hope you all are having a good day. In about 12 hrs I taking my very first cruise to Alaska. I've never been on a ship before and this trip is for a whole week. I am looking forward to this big time. This is my retirement present to myself.
> 
> 
> 
> Sam starts the new Tea Party at 6pm Central Time so that would coorespond to being 9 or 10pm your time.
> 
> I do wish you a pleasant cruise! Happy retirement! Who is sharing in this joyful event with you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No he starts it on eastern time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, just stated what time he starts it in my time zone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am in Central Daylight Saving Time at the moment. When the clocks change, I will be in Central Standard Time. What time are you in? I think you are in Eastern Daylight Saving Time?
Click to expand...

Yes, we are. Until, I think, after the first week of November, much more sensible for Halloweening.


----------



## mjs

preston said:


> that is one reason we use frontline - that and the ticks. however the cats bring in the ticks - heidi took one off my neck the other day that i did not know was there. it's one good thing that happens when cold weather hits - the bugs go away - the only good thing about cold weather i can think of.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Knit for a few hours and come back to the TP and 10 pages to get caught up on! Now I have to go back because there were several things I wanted to comment on and now I have forgotten!
> 
> They didn't get to spray last night because we got some rain! Yea! The emails I have gotten have said to use Deet when we go outside. I guess I am stubborn, but I haven't been doing that. In fact, I'm a more concerned about the dogs than myself. I guess I think the mosquitos will think I'm too ornery to bite!
Click to expand...

The good thing about cold weather is that it's not hot. Fall is coming and I'm coming alive again.


----------



## mjs

81brighteyes said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> going on two in the morning - time for a little sleepy-by.
> 
> see you in the am
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> However do you make it until 2 a.m.? And then you don't even sleep late the next morning!!! I would be a zombie!!! BTW, good hosting once again and many thanks. Oh, almost forgot: we had a big, noisy thunderstorm last night --- at long last. Lots of hail, too, but at least we got rain with all of it. That was the best thing.
Click to expand...

And the hail will melt.


----------



## mjs

preston said:


> machriste - what a great idea "flouring" the pan with cocoa or powdered bitter chocolate. i will need to remember that one.
> 
> welcome to the tea party - so gla you dropped in for a cuppa. hope you enjoyed the conversation and will stop by again real soon.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> machriste said:
> 
> 
> 
> The recipes look soooo good! No flour in the cake? The yummiest gluten-free. I think one could "flour" the pan with cocoa or sugar. Julia sure knows how to do it!
Click to expand...

The cocoa could be used with any chocolate cake if you don't want to see white from flour on it.


----------



## 5mmdpns

preston said:


> i am in the eastern time zone - didn't realize you were that far west of me.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> are you in the same time zone as me 5mmdpns? i wasn't sure if you were or not - my geography isn't what it used to be.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma M said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ive got a big question. Why is it I always get the tea party on Saturday instead of Friday. Here it is 2:57 am Saturday morning and knitting forum has just come on line. here is the tea party that is supposed to be on friday. Hey by the time I comment on anything there are 6 pages already going and everyone is signing off for the night. Now I don't live that far away, just in the pacific NW. So somebody clue me in Anyway Sam I do enjoy your tea party and Julia Childs cake is yummy (nice receipe). Hope you all are having a good day. In about 12 hrs I taking my very first cruise to Alaska. I've never been on a ship before and this trip is for a whole week. I am looking forward to this big time. This is my retirement present to myself.
> 
> 
> 
> Sam starts the new Tea Party at 6pm Central Time so that would coorespond to being 9 or 10pm your time.
> 
> I do wish you a pleasant cruise! Happy retirement! Who is sharing in this joyful event with you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No he starts it on eastern time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, just stated what time he starts it in my time zone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am in Central Daylight Saving Time at the moment. When the clocks change, I will be in Central Standard Time. What time are you in? I think you are in Eastern Daylight Saving Time?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Yup!! I am west of all the Great Lakes!! haha, another world from you!


----------



## preston

loisdenise - welcome to the tea party - thanks for dropping by - hope you enjoyed yourself and return real soon.

sam



loisdenise said:


> I'm very much into letting a child decide things for himself, but I would not give much chose about the crooked finger. There are wonderful anesthetics out there, and it may decrease her hand function the rest of her life. I'm guessing this is a granddaughter and it's your daughter you have to convince before it sets crookedly. Or you can try to talk to the girl and have her convince her Mom./


----------



## daralene

myfanwy said:


> Still confronting the 'issue' Poledra! I find it very mood destroying. [sorry for the grrroan]. We will get there. Family not keen on having Fale live with them on a permanent basis- but have invited us for a holiday together [leads into dog minding problem!] A lot of the current argument is over who has access to the savings account- he wants half of the retirement savings when it falls due, in a couple of years- but it is only me who has contributed, apart from one $10 deposit only. He keeps forgetting that he spent $3,000 on beer and living it up when he was last in Samoa. I did not know this grasping aspect of his personality before we married- it emerged a few years later. I am at last accepting that in all likelihood it is the onset of dementia. I have been warned that the needs assessment team, who will be able to organise greater help for me, are very slow to get moving. At least they exist, with out all the hassle that our Joe has had to go through for his Mom. I need my sense of humour.
> 
> 
> 
> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morning everyone, I 'm caught up again and sitting with my first cup o' coffee.  Made it to the Farmers Market, they block off Main St and set up on the street. I got corn and potatoes, they had a lot of other great looking stuff but I still have too many of the other stuff.
> 
> I'm going to get some sewing done today, I need to get a few market bags made, then I'll do some knitting later today.
> 
> I'll check in later, hope all are having a great day. Myfanwy, hope you got Fale all sorted out for Church easily and beautiful pictures.
> 
> Grandma M, hope you have a wonderful trip, being from Alaska I'm rather proud and partial to it's beauty.
> 
> Daralene, gorgeous pics, the gardens are beautiful, some day I'll make it to Niagara Falls.
Click to expand...

_____________________
I will have to go back and find this post. Sorry things are getting even more complicated. Have a feeling it only gets worse with this problem and I hate that for you and Fale.
Hugs,
Daralene


----------



## bellestarr12

Wow! So much going on with everyone - I think I'm fairly well caught up now.

About Bailee's finger: you reminded me of the story my grandmother told about my now 93-year-old aunt, who when she was about 4 put a dried bean up her nose - of course it swelled up and Grandma couldn't get it out so she took her to the doctor, who said he'd have to cut the side of her nose because the child would never hold still for him to get it out any other way. Grandma said, "You're not scarring my baby. She'll hold still." And with Grandma holding her by the shoulders, she did, though I'm sure she didn't like it. But she also doesn't have a scar on the side of her nose. Of course, my Grandma was kind of a force of nature - when she spoke, everyone listened. (Wish I had that ability.)

On another note, for the past week or so, I've been canning like a madwoman. Joe helped me put up seven 24-ounce jars of roasted garlic pasta sauce yesterday. It turned out really well. And a couple of days ago I added to the jam and jelly stock with 10 jars of lemon-honey jelly. Taking a bit of a break now, but here are pictures of the latest, and if you want the recipes, check my blog at http://morning-glory-garden.blogspot.com


----------



## Lurker 2

the sunrise this morning- almost missed it -the dogs were tripping me up!


----------



## bellestarr12

myfanwy said:


> the sunrise this morning- almost missed it -the dogs were tripping me up!


so glad you didn't miss it! lovely light and clouds :thumbup:


----------



## daralene

5mmdpns said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> And very unlikely ever to get there! [in my case] They are spectacular, aren't they! Sorry to hear your eyesight is playing up. I am curious to know how you get smileys in the middle of text- mine always end up at the bottom of the text! I am listening to a British classic -As Time Goes By - with Judi Dench and Geoffrey Palmer- I was going to have gifted it- I originally bought it for my Dad, when he was in the resthome- but I think I may keep it as Judi is so brilliant and with her macular degeneration we probably won't see much more of her.
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wanted to share a few photos for those of you who haven't seen Niagara Falls from our little trip with the grandchildren. This was the view from our hotel window. The grandchildren were sleeping so I was sneaking in the photos trying not to wake anyone up. No time for photos later. Know lots of you probably have seen this :wink: So for anyone interested.
> 
> There is always a rainbow and most often a double or triple rainbow and you see both ends of it if it is sunny. So if anyone wants to get wet in a very turbulent river, you could get two pots of gold. No sun early in the morning so no rainbow. Didn't have the camera later as we were in the waterpark having loads and loads of fun.
> 
> They have boats called "Maid of the Mist" that take you along the river right up to the Canadian Falls and you get sprayed and really wet so they give you hooded raincoats to wear. That is an amazing experience and well worth doing.
> 
> It's hard for me to tell what photos I chose to use as they are so tiny when you are choosing and eyesight isn't what it used to be even with glasses, so using the vignette helps me to pick the right photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just as an update on Judi Dench and her macular degeneration. I watched her do an interview a couple of months ago sometime in the spring I think. She had gone to see a specialist and he was able to surgically correct her type of eye disorder, so she is going to do more films/movies/tv stuff!! So that is great! I always loved her acting abilities!! As Time Goes By is a great tv show to watch. I think I have seen them all and they are just as refreshing to watch again and again!
Click to expand...

___________________________________
So glad to hear this. :Love Judi Dench!!!!!
Daralene


----------



## daralene

Thanks Poledra, and hope you do make it to the Falls someday. DH and I had our honeymoon there 46 yrs. ago. It was all covered in snow and beautiful even in winter, but much more fun in summer. Hope you get your sewing done. I'm busy watching "Two Fat Ladies." 

Two Fat Ladies.....Thank you to the one that told me about these two. What a lovely series and so many recipes. One for stuffed artichokes. Now mind you, they don't give you amounts all the time so you wing it a big. I want to make the stuffed artichokes. I'll have to find the ingredients and post it. I just saw all the names on the 2nd disc for Whitby and the sign said Alaska and Whitby, Ontario, so I thought they were in Canada, but they were right near the ocean. Went back and looked at the sign and the city in N. Yorkshire is sister city to both Alaska and Whitby, Ont. in Canada.

Myfanwy....Glad you liked the photos. Know you are an expert, so any compliment from you means a lot. My eyesight is normal age deterioration, nothing to worry about, but such a drag if I don't have the glasses on.
As to the smileys in the middle. I put them in as I type and they stay there. If I do them at the end they only go to the last word. If you are putting yours in as you type and they don't stay there it must be the program you use and how it accepts the codes. I use Firefox.
If you ever do get to the States, I will have to take you to the Falls.

Thanks West Coast Kitty.......yes it was so special. When my granddaughter woke up I talked with her about all the fun things we had done in just one day and she told me the most favorite thing for her was being together with family. Their 94 yr. old, almost, w/b 94 in October, came to see them at the Rainforest Cafe with her two daughters. That means so much to me for them to get to meet her. Lots of hugs going around.

Thanks Southern Gal.....Hopefully I will be able to post photos with a rainbow next time.

Jacque......Think there are lots of us Grandmas with sore tongues from all the biting.
:roll: 

Judeanne.....Oh no, hope you can get rid of them (fleas). In the meantime lots of itching and suffering.

Jacki said: Just gotta stop here on page 7 and tell y'all that every time I have scrolled through Sam's lovely recipes I've gained a pound! I thought scrolling was exercise! LOLOL
_____________________
That is too funny Jacki. No wonder I'm not losing weight. Looking makes me gain too and all the scrolling hasn't been working.


:shock: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mjs

daralene said:


> Thanks Poledra, and hope you do make it to the Falls someday. DH and I had our honeymoon there 46 yrs. ago. It was all covered in snow and beautiful even in winter, but much more fun in summer. Hope you get your sewing done. I'm busy watching "Two Fat Ladies."
> 
> Two Fat Ladies.....Thank you to the one that told me about these two. What a lovely series and so many recipes. One for stuffed artichokes. Now mind you, they don't give you amounts all the time so you wing it a big. I want to make the stuffed artichokes. I'll have to find the ingredients and post it. I just saw all the names on the 2nd disc for Whitby and the sign said Alaska and Whitby, Ontario, so I thought they were in Canada, but they were right near the ocean. Went back and looked at the sign and the city in N. Yorkshire is sister city to both Alaska and Whitby, Ont. in Canada.
> 
> Myfanwy....Glad you liked the photos. Know you are an expert, so any compliment from you means a lot. My eyesight is normal age deterioration, nothing to worry about, but such a drag if I don't have the glasses on.
> As to the smileys in the middle. I put them in as I type and they stay there. If I do them at the end they only go to the last word. If you are putting yours in as you type and they don't stay there it must be the program you use and how it accepts the codes. I use Firefox.
> If you ever do get to the States, I will have to take you to the Falls.
> 
> Thanks West Coast Kitty.......yes it was so special. When my granddaughter woke up I talked with her about all the fun things we had done in just one day and she told me the most favorite thing for her was being together with family. Their 94 yr. old, almost, w/b 94 in October, came to see them at the Rainforest Cafe with her two daughters. That means so much to me for them to get to meet her. Lots of hugs going around.
> 
> Thanks Southern Gal.....Hopefully I will be able to post photos with a rainbow next time.
> 
> Jacque......Think there are lots of us Grandmas with sore tongues from all the biting.
> :roll:
> 
> Judeanne.....Oh no, hope you can get rid of them. In the meantime lots of itching and suffering.
> 
> Jacki said: Just gotta stop here on page 7 and tell y'all that every time I have scrolled through Sam's lovely recipes I've gained a pound! I thought scrolling was exercise! LOLOL
> _____________________
> That is too funny Jacki. No wonder I'm not losing weight. Looking makes me gain too and all the scrolling hasn't been working.
> 
> :shock: :lol: :lol:


I was disconcerted when one of the fat ladies started with something like "go out and shoot your quail".


----------



## Cindycz

Maybe I have the wrong stuff Sam, but I thought when they did mass neighborhood sprays in the 60's it killed a lot of the birds off.


preston said:


> is there something wrong with using deet - it is the only thing i can use to keep the mosquitoes off.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Cindycz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pammie1234, I heard a bit on NPR (National Public Radio) about the spraying against mosquitoes/west Nile, that it is a synthetic form of a natural insecticide found in chrysanthemums. Thank goodness it is not DEET anymore!
> 
> Gramma M, What a great present to give to yourself.
> 
> DH and I just talked to a financial planner about retirement, and he was trying to sell us "whole life insurance". Good deal if you are rich and looking for a tax break! Now DH is depressed about the finances...I told him as long as I have him I'm rich : )
Click to expand...


----------



## donmaur

here, on Saturday it is rodeo weekend and parade- best one ever i think got 100 pictures what did we ever do before digital cameras and modern batteries!!!!!!!!!!!!
Here is a heritage recipe from my great grandmother doubt anyone eats this kind of thing anymore!!!!!!!!!!
English Orange Pudding
grate and juice three oranges
add I/4 c sugar and 1/4 cup water boil for 5 minutes
in the meantime mix 1 1/2c flour , 1/4c sugar 2 TBSP baking powder 1/4 c butter kneaded in till mixture is mealy
add orage juice either fresh or frozen 
pour the boiling orange juice mixture into a greased cassarole dish drop flour mixt by spoonfuls on top bake 350 f in a preheated oven for 1/2 hour or until dumplings are done serve hot donmaur


----------



## mjs

Cindycz said:


> Maybe I have the wrong stuff Sam, but I thought when they did mass neighborhood sprays in the 60's it killed a lot of the birds off.
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> is there something wrong with using deet - it is the only thing i can use to keep the mosquitoes off.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Cindycz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pammie1234, I heard a bit on NPR (National Public Radio) about the spraying against mosquitoes/west Nile, that it is a synthetic form of a natural insecticide found in chrysanthemums. Thank goodness it is not DEET anymore!
> 
> Gramma M, What a great present to give to yourself.
> 
> DH and I just talked to a financial planner about retirement, and he was trying to sell us "whole life insurance". Good deal if you are rich and looking for a tax break! Now DH is depressed about the finances...I told him as long as I have him I'm rich : )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

That was ddt, and I think it caused soft shells on eggs so that future generations were lost.


----------



## Lurker 2

signing off for the next number of hours- Fale is up and having fried eggs and bacon, with a cup of boiled water! He is not fretting about toiletting so that is an improvement! Now that is another word I know is used differently, but can't recall how- Funny the things that become so important as you get older. I more and more am thinking in terms of 'second childhood'. On to the valeting! hey ho! I have missed several posts- but love to all!


----------



## gingerwitch

Hi everyone! Although it may have seemed like it, I am not gone for good and have been trying, in spectacularly unsuccessful fashion, to keep up with the TP. You guys are unbelievably chatty and I just haven't been able to keep up. Became way behind when DH went into the hospital for a week a couple of months ago (he's fine now, but has a minor heart problem which will need to be dealt with at some point), and never was able to catch up. And life is now extremely busy as summer on the Oregon Coast (defined as 60 F and not raining) is very short lived so for us dedicated gardeners a year's worth of projects must be condensed into 3 months of virtually non-stop hard labor. I promise to try to participate on even an occasional basis as I miss all of you and the great interaction but please forgive if I'm silent for prolonged periods--sometimes there just aren't enough hours in the day. Sam, love the Caruso casserole--I knew there was a reason I bought mozzarella and parmesan the other day.


----------



## Cindycz

bellestarr12 said:


> On another note, for the past week or so, I've been canning like a madwoman. Joe helped me put up seven 24-ounce jars of roasted garlic pasta sauce yesterday. It turned out really well. And a couple of days ago I added to the jam and jelly stock with 10 jars of lemon-honey jelly. Taking a bit of a break now, but here are pictures of the latest, and if you want the recipes, check my blog at http://morning-glory-garden.blogspot.com


Woah! Thanks for the link with the recipes! I planted my tomatoes late, and can't wait until they ripen...


----------



## daralene

myfanwy said:


> the sunrise this morning- almost missed it -the dogs were tripping me up!


Gorgeous. Glad you didn't miss it.


----------



## Cindycz

[/quote]

That was ddt, and I think it caused soft shells on eggs so that future generations were lost.[/quote]

Ohhhh, thank you for setting me straight! I always wondered how they could sell it for your skin!


----------



## Karena

Thanks for the Tea Party, again. Good as always. 
Best wishes to Bailee. Hopefully she will see the necessity of getting medical attention. Perhaps talk to someone who has been thru the same thing. 

Love the recipes. I make a zucchini dish also. Cut zucchini in half and lightly core, include the pulp in the meat, cheese, spice mix. Then fill the zucchini halves with the mixture, sprinkle with cheese and some bread crumbs and bake till the zucchini is tender. I call them Zucchini Boats. Great way to add a vegetable dish during the peak growing season. 
Karen


----------



## daralene

myfanwy said:


> Just thought I would say good morning/afternoon/evening all [it is still evening for Perth Australia] I have been up for a while- this insomnia is an on going problem- but you learn to live with! But I am starting to yawn again so will head back to bed- expecting the usual 'fun' time getting Fale dressed for church- I have to play 'valet'. so I will need to be rested! Sorry to gripe!
> Hope all are enjoying your day! We ofcourse are in the early hours of Sunday!
> Some photos from Christchurch, where all the earthquakes are happening


_________________________
Wow, so much damage! I know it must be nervewracking to survive something like that and wonder how safe your home is or the building you are in. I just saw some information on that earthquake and lots of lives were lost. Nature can be devastating.


----------



## bellestarr12

Cindycz said:


> bellestarr12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> On another note, for the past week or so, I've been canning like a madwoman. Joe helped me put up seven 24-ounce jars of roasted garlic pasta sauce yesterday. It turned out really well. And a couple of days ago I added to the jam and jelly stock with 10 jars of lemon-honey jelly. Taking a bit of a break now, but here are pictures of the latest, and if you want the recipes, check my blog at http://morning-glory-garden.blogspot.com
> 
> 
> 
> Woah! Thanks for the link with the recipes! I planted my tomatoes late, and can't wait until they ripen...
Click to expand...

You're welcome! Let me know how the sauce turns out - we're very happy with it - happier than expected!


----------



## daralene

preston said:


> daralene- do they still have the flower clock?
> 
> when i was there - more years ago than i care to admit - we went to the college of horticulture - they had a beautiful vegetable garden on one side and a flower garden on the other side - both beautiful. as i remember - there were flowers all over the place. it was the first time i saw geraniums large enough that they shaped them into topiaries.
> 
> sam
> 
> _____________________________
> Sam, yes!!!! We missed our exit and ended up crossing the border at Queenston/Lewiston and traveling along the Niagara Parkway. Went right by the school of Horticulture and showed the grandchildren the clock made of flowers.


----------



## daralene

Sandy said:


> Hi all I'm on page 7 it 10:30 am here and only 65 degrees. Brrrr! At the moment there are 13 pages and I can hardly keep my eyes open so I think I'm going to grab an icepack for my thumb and go back to bed for a while. See you later!


Awww.....hope you get total healing and soon.


----------



## Strawberry4u

Hi Sam, I'm so pleased with the TP going so well and all the support you are getting too. We seem to get new people and that is great plus seeing old friends still here. The recipes sound so yummy. I really want to try the Caruso casserole. I'm cleaning my Sugar Gliders cage then I need to clean some windows. I'm doing a few at a time. Learning to pace myself stinks but a gals got to do what a gals got to do...LOL. I'm working on scarves for Christmas with the Sashay yarn. Well, I sat on my keester long enough or I'll give in to my back and I'll have none of that. Take care and may God bless you all.


----------



## daralene

Dreamweaver said:


> Marianne - HAPPY BIRTHDAY.....
> 
> Southerngal Four o'clocks.... grandma had them all along the side of the house. I loved to collect the seeds.... Looked like peppercorns. I'd love to have some now. B
> Breathe deep and enjoy.
> 
> DH is back home already and needs an adventure so off to get flu shots, get a card for my DD's birthday, check out a new store and then home to clean up for dinner out with the family.... Hope to get caught up sometime.......


Marianne......HAPPY Birthday :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Hope you are celebrating in style.


----------



## daralene

preston said:


> jinx - isn't that just like a man - lol - you can regale us with "pool stories" anytime - ove the story.
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> any hardcore pool players out there -
> 
> sam.
> 
> http://www.obscuradigital.com/products/detail/cuelight/?utm_medium=email&utm_source=BloodSweatCheers&utm_campaign=national
> 
> 
> 
> WOW - that would add a whole new element to the game.... like CONCENTRATION..... Makes me dizzy. Maybe I could finally beat DH.... Back in college, he visited me at school and got in a pool game with another one of my "true loves". I had his car, running an errand, it broke down or something.... Neither one of those idiots would stop playing pool and come fix the car.... and I still married one o them..... Yes, I have many pool stories....
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Love the story, but one is lucky you still married him after that. :wink:


----------



## daralene

Grandma M said:


> Dreamweaver: that is so cool you actually got to meet Julia Childs. I wish I wish :XD: Anyway that is so nice you had your husbands picture in front of her kitchen. :thumbup:


Oh yes, thanks for the photos. Love DH's smile :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## daralene

bellestarr12 said:


> Wow! So much going on with everyone - I think I'm fairly well caught up now.
> 
> About Bailee's finger: you reminded me of the story my grandmother told about my now 93-year-old aunt, who when she was about 4 put a dried bean up her nose - of course it swelled up and Grandma couldn't get it out so she took her to the doctor, who said he'd have to cut the side of her nose because the child would never hold still for him to get it out any other way. Grandma said, "You're not scarring my baby. She'll hold still." And with Grandma holding her by the shoulders, she did, though I'm sure she didn't like it. But she also doesn't have a scar on the side of her nose. Of course, my Grandma was kind of a force of nature - when she spoke, everyone listened. (Wish I had that ability.)
> 
> On another note, for the past week or so, I've been canning like a madwoman. Joe helped me put up seven 24-ounce jars of roasted garlic pasta sauce yesterday. It turned out really well. And a couple of days ago I added to the jam and jelly stock with 10 jars of lemon-honey jelly. Taking a bit of a break now, but here are pictures of the latest, and if you want the recipes, check my blog at http://morning-glory-garden.blogspot.com


How fabulous. Great job for both of you and now you will get to enjoy all your hard work by eating it. Wow, you have a blog. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## daralene

bellestarr12 said:


> Wow! So much going on with everyone - I think I'm fairly well caught up now.
> 
> About Bailee's finger: you reminded me of the story my grandmother told about my now 93-year-old aunt, who when she was about 4 put a dried bean up her nose - of course it swelled up and Grandma couldn't get it out so she took her to the doctor, who said he'd have to cut the side of her nose because the child would never hold still for him to get it out any other way. Grandma said, "You're not scarring my baby. She'll hold still." And with Grandma holding her by the shoulders, she did, though I'm sure she didn't like it. But she also doesn't have a scar on the side of her nose. Of course, my Grandma was kind of a force of nature - when she spoke, everyone listened. (Wish I had that ability.)
> 
> On another note, for the past week or so, I've been canning like a madwoman. Joe helped me put up seven 24-ounce jars of roasted garlic pasta sauce yesterday. It turned out really well. And a couple of days ago I added to the jam and jelly stock with 10 jars of lemon-honey jelly. Taking a bit of a break now, but here are pictures of the latest, and if you want the recipes, check my blog at http://morning-glory-garden.blogspot.com


Love your Blog :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Great tips and recipes :!:


----------



## daralene

I'm busy watching "Two Fat Ladies."

Two Fat Ladies.....Thank you to the one that told me about these two. What a lovely series and so many recipes. One for stuffed artichokes. Now mind you, they don't give you amounts all the time so you wing it a big. I want to make the stuffed artichokes. I'll have to find the ingredients and post it. I just saw all the names on the 2nd disc for Whitby and the sign said Alaska and Whitby, Ontario, so I thought they were in Canada, but they were right near the ocean. Went back and looked at the sign and the city in N. Yorkshire is sister city to both Alaska and Whitby, Ont. in Canada.

:shock: :lol: :lol:[/quote]

I was disconcerted when one of the fat ladies started with something like "go out and shoot your quail".[/quote]
___________________________________
Oh yes, that was hysterical. There they were with their rifles out hunting dinner.


----------



## daralene

donmaur said:


> here, on Saturday it is rodeo weekend and parade- best one ever i think got 100 pictures what did we ever do before digital cameras and modern batteries!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Here is a heritage recipe from my great grandmother doubt anyone eats this kind of thing anymore!!!!!!!!!!
> English Orange Pudding
> grate and juice three oranges
> add I/4 c sugar and 1/4 cup water boil for 5 minutes
> in the meantime mix 1 1/2c flour , 1/4c sugar 2 TBSP baking powder 1/4 c butter kneaded in till mixture is mealy
> add orage juice either fresh or frozen
> pour the boiling orange juice mixture into a greased cassarole dish drop flour mixt by spoonfuls on top bake 350 f in a preheated oven for 1/2 hour or until dumplings are done serve hot donmaur


Oh my goodness, hello Donmaur......thanks so much for the Heritage recipe. Nice to see you at the TP :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## daralene

gingerwitch said:


> Hi everyone! Although it may have seemed like it, I am not gone for good and have been trying, in spectacularly unsuccessful fashion, to keep up with the TP. You guys are unbelievably chatty and I just haven't been able to keep up. Became way behind when DH went into the hospital for a week a couple of months ago (he's fine now, but has a minor heart problem which will need to be dealt with at some point), and never was able to catch up. And life is now extremely busy as summer on the Oregon Coast (defined as 60 F and not raining) is very short lived so for us dedicated gardeners a year's worth of projects must be condensed into 3 months of virtually non-stop hard labor. I promise to try to participate on even an occasional basis as I miss all of you and the great interaction but please forgive if I'm silent for prolonged periods--sometimes there just aren't enough hours in the day. Sam, love the Caruso casserole--I knew there was a reason I bought mozzarella and parmesan the other day.


How great to see you again. So sorry to hear about DH and hope he gets well taken care of so he will have good health again, but glad they got him diagnosed so you can do what is needed. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## daralene

MJS.....Yes, I always enjoy the formal gardens and the beautiful home gardens too. My grandfather was a gardener for a university in downtown Toronto. I'm thinking it was York University? He had a small yard but it was the best looking garden on the block.

Cindycz.....Isn't that fabulous that they are using a spray made from chrysanthemums!!! :thumbup: 

Wow Sam....24 baby sweaters and counting. I am impressed, plus your WIP's. You rock :thumbup: 

Mrs S.....sorry to hear about your dog. I know it is painful to lose such a precious, loving member of the family. This has happened to several of the TP members recently, so your pain is felt.

Inishowen......that is fabulous that you got to visit the Falls. There are many people that live nearby that never go to see it and it is one of the Wonders of the World. I told my grandchildren to imagine being a pioneer and coming to this big river and falls and having to find a way to cross with all their belongings, horse and wagon. Glad you had some time in Toronto too. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sandy

preston said:


> sandy - hope your thumb feels better when you get up. i'm beginning to think a nap is in order to - i've been on here for a while - my fingers are getting tired - lol - actually i have some knitting i need to do. frogged last night so need to pick up where i stopped and finish it. it is another baby sweater - i decided as something i would do the whole thing in a k1,p1 rib - wrong decision - will finish it - will not do another one like it. lol live and learn.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all I'm on page 7 it 10:30 am here and only 65 degrees. Brrrr! At the moment there are 13 pages and I can hardly keep my eyes open so I think I'm going to grab an icepack for my thumb and go back to bed for a while. See you later!
Click to expand...

I got up an hour ago ( I wasn't able to sleep but did rest)and the temperature was up to 68 it is now 72 so it is starting to warm up. I can't take the drastic temperature changes that fast 30 degrees over just a few hours is too much. I am caught up to page 14 of 18 pages so I'd better get busy reading!


----------



## preston

wonderful picture myfanwy - hope your day is as beautiful as the sunrise.

sam



myfanwy said:


> the sunrise this morning- almost missed it -the dogs were tripping me up!


----------



## Dreamweaver

preston said:


> is there something wrong with using deet - it is the only thing i can use to keep the mosquitoes off.
> 
> sam


Deet is very effective and we are told to use it here in the Dallas area if we are going to be out.... not to go out at dawn or dusk, etc..... The stuff they are spraying is definitely potent (2 TBLS to a football field).... and poisonous... all animals in, will kill the bees and a few other things. It is sticky...advised to was all lawn furniture, etc. if you are particulalry sensitive. I'm not saying we don't need it, just saying it took a lot of debate, given just how toxic it is.... In fact, the Dr. here in town advised that if you were especially senitive, and were able.... to LEAVE........


----------



## preston

you know cindy - it could have ben - a lot of the sprays sometimes do more harm than good. i wasn't advocating using deet - it works for me as a spray on - i try not to think what is might do to me but it is better than getting bitten - mosquitoes thing there is "lunch" stamped on my forehead.

i would hope they would spray with something that is safe - they need to remember that there are people and animals around. i just hope it does the trick.

we have not had much rain which may be the reason we have so few mosquitoes this year. i am sorry about the drought - why can't i spell that right?" - but not sorry for no mosquitoes.

sam



Cindycz said:


> Maybe I have the wrong stuff Sam, but I thought when they did mass neighborhood sprays in the 60's it killed a lot of the birds off.
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> is there something wrong with using deet - it is the only thing i can use to keep the mosquitoes off.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Cindycz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pammie1234, I heard a bit on NPR (National Public Radio) about the spraying against mosquitoes/west Nile, that it is a synthetic form of a natural insecticide found in chrysanthemums. Thank goodness it is not DEET anymore!
> 
> Gramma M, What a great present to give to yourself.
> 
> DH and I just talked to a financial planner about retirement, and he was trying to sell us "whole life insurance". Good deal if you are rich and looking for a tax break! Now DH is depressed about the finances...I told him as long as I have him I'm rich : )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## 2CatsinNJ

Hello Sam...Everyone !
I'm so late coming to the party, but I wanted to say hello to everyone. I don't think I can stay too long this go-round, as we've had a couple of very busy weeks, with more busy time ahead. 

Our youngest son is getting married on September 9th & we're all dealing with the TON of very poor-mannered people who haven't sent back their RSVP, which was deadlined LAST Monday.I still haven't figured out why people are so ignorant when it comes to this, but they are. And it really makes a more difficult time when needing to finaliaze things with the caterer. Ah well....at least the wedding will happen, no matter what.

I got a lovely butternut squash yesterday & will be making Picadillo for dinner, stuffing it into the squash. I don't recall which recipe I used last time, so it's back to my cookbooks for a refresher & to check my notes. Stay tuned for results tomorrow if there's time to chat.


----------



## preston

thank you so much for joining us donmaur and thank you for the recipe - you may have noticed that we love to eat as well as knit - sometimes i wonder how we find time to knit with all the cooking and eating going on.

hope you enjoyed your visit and tht you will visit us again real soon.

sam



donmaur said:


> here, on Saturday it is rodeo weekend and parade- best one ever i think got 100 pictures what did we ever do before digital cameras and modern batteries!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Here is a heritage recipe from my great grandmother doubt anyone eats this kind of thing anymore!!!!!!!!!!
> English Orange Pudding
> grate and juice three oranges
> add I/4 c sugar and 1/4 cup water boil for 5 minutes
> in the meantime mix 1 1/2c flour , 1/4c sugar 2 TBSP baking powder 1/4 c butter kneaded in till mixture is mealy
> add orage juice either fresh or frozen
> pour the boiling orange juice mixture into a greased cassarole dish drop flour mixt by spoonfuls on top bake 350 f in a preheated oven for 1/2 hour or until dumplings are done serve hot donmaur


----------



## Dreamweaver

pammie1234 said:


> Knit for a few hours and come back to the TP and 10 pages to get caught up on! Now I have to go back because there were several things I wanted to comment on and now I have forgotten!
> 
> They didn't get to spray last night because we got some rain! Yea! The emails I have gotten have said to use Deet when we go outside. I guess I am stubborn, but I haven't been doing that. In fact, I'm a more concerned about the dogs than myself. I guess I think the mosquitos will think I'm too ornery to bite!


Y
You and me both Pammie.... I don't even have a *have* a dog but would lov to kidnap the one at the end of the alley. I'm pretty sure the poor baby has never been inside the house..... Gerry brought home a very expensive spray from the nursery (Bruce Miller) and wants me to use it, but I'm not really doing anything outside long enough to warrant it. Ran into Walgreens today and they have all the sprays on one end cap with a big sign (West Nile Center). (They almost refused to give me flu shot with this cough... couldn't believe I wasn't sick and going to have a bad reaction...) Love the little sock. That is a really cute pattern.... I want to do some ornaments (covered glass balls) but don't know when and I have some ccross stitch ones done on paper that need finishing..... Gotta unbury them.....


----------



## preston

gingerwitch - what a special treat to have you join us this afternoon - afternoon - yes it is afternoon in oregon - had to look at the clock to make sure.

sending bushels of healing energy to your husband.

if you take any pictures of your gardening we would love to see them - hint - hint.

looking forward to your next visit - don't overdo.

sam



gingerwitch said:


> Hi everyone! Although it may have seemed like it, I am not gone for good and have been trying, in spectacularly unsuccessful fashion, to keep up with the TP. You guys are unbelievably chatty and I just haven't been able to keep up. Became way behind when DH went into the hospital for a week a couple of months ago (he's fine now, but has a minor heart problem which will need to be dealt with at some point), and never was able to catch up. And life is now extremely busy as summer on the Oregon Coast (defined as 60 F and not raining) is very short lived so for us dedicated gardeners a year's worth of projects must be condensed into 3 months of virtually non-stop hard labor. I promise to try to participate on even an occasional basis as I miss all of you and the great interaction but please forgive if I'm silent for prolonged periods--sometimes there just aren't enough hours in the day. Sam, love the Caruso casserole--I knew there was a reason I bought mozzarella and parmesan the other day.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Cindycz said:


> Maybe I have the wrong stuff Sam, but I thought when they did mass neighborhood sprays in the 60's it killed a lot of the birds off.
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> is there something wrong with using deet - it is the only thing i can use to keep the mosquitoes off.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Cindycz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pammie1234, I heard a bit on NPR (National Public Radio) about the spraying against mosquitoes/west Nile, that it is a synthetic form of a natural insecticide found in chrysanthemums. Thank goodness it is not DEET anymore!
> 
> Gramma M, What a great present to give to yourself.
> 
> DH and I just talked to a financial planner about retirement, and he was trying to sell us "whole life insurance". Good deal if you are rich and looking for a tax break! Now DH is depressed about the finances...I told him as long as I have him I'm rich : )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I think the mass spraying was the ddt?


----------



## preston

ooh - that sounds good karena - some of our zucchini get fairly large and would work well for this.

always glad to see you at the tea party - looking forward to your next visit.

sam



Karena said:


> Thanks for the Tea Party, again. Good as always.
> Best wishes to Bailee. Hopefully she will see the necessity of getting medical attention. Perhaps talk to someone who has been thru the same thing.
> 
> Love the recipes. I make a zucchini dish also. Cut zucchini in half and lightly core, include the pulp in the meat, cheese, spice mix. Then fill the zucchini halves with the mixture, sprinkle with cheese and some bread crumbs and bake till the zucchini is tender. I call them Zucchini Boats. Great way to add a vegetable dish during the peak growing season.
> Karen


----------



## preston

strawberry4u - don't overdo on the windows - when you are finished you can come and do mine. lol

sam



Strawberry4u said:


> Hi Sam, I'm so pleased with the TP going so well and all the support you are getting too. We seem to get new people and that is great plus seeing old friends still here. The recipes sound so yummy. I really want to try the Caruso casserole. I'm cleaning my Sugar Gliders cage then I need to clean some windows. I'm doing a few at a time. Learning to pace myself stinks but a gals got to do what a gals got to do...LOL. I'm working on scarves for Christmas with the Sashay yarn. Well, I sat on my keester long enough or I'll give in to my back and I'll have none of that. Take care and may God bless you all.


----------



## preston

oh my goodness daralene - thank you for remembering - i totally forgot - even after telling myself to remember. will need to give myself a talking to.

sam



daralene said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne - HAPPY BIRTHDAY.....
> 
> Southerngal Four o'clocks.... grandma had them all along the side of the house. I loved to collect the seeds.... Looked like peppercorns. I'd love to have some now. B
> Breathe deep and enjoy.
> 
> DH is back home already and needs an adventure so off to get flu shots, get a card for my DD's birthday, check out a new store and then home to clean up for dinner out with the family.... Hope to get caught up sometime.......
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne......HAPPY Birthday :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Hope you are celebrating in style.
Click to expand...


----------



## 5mmdpns

gingerwitch said:


> Hi everyone! Although it may have seemed like it, I am not gone for good and have been trying, in spectacularly unsuccessful fashion, to keep up with the TP. You guys are unbelievably chatty and I just haven't been able to keep up. Became way behind when DH went into the hospital for a week a couple of months ago (he's fine now, but has a minor heart problem which will need to be dealt with at some point), and never was able to catch up. And life is now extremely busy as summer on the Oregon Coast (defined as 60 F and not raining) is very short lived so for us dedicated gardeners a year's worth of projects must be condensed into 3 months of virtually non-stop hard labor. I promise to try to participate on even an occasional basis as I miss all of you and the great interaction but please forgive if I'm silent for prolonged periods--sometimes there just aren't enough hours in the day. Sam, love the Caruso casserole--I knew there was a reason I bought mozzarella and parmesan the other day.


Hi Gingerwitch, we now know to pray for your DH too and it is an opportunity to give you a Tea Party hug!!! consider yourself hugged! I was concerned for your eyes as I thought you had mentioned getting a surgical correction done??


----------



## preston

marianne - a great big happy birthday to you and the good wishes of many more. hope you are having a spectacular day with family and friends.

sam


----------



## Dreamweaver

Grandma M said:


> Dreamweaver: that is so cool you actually got to meet Julia Childs. I wish I wish :XD: Anyway that is so nice you had your husbands picture in front of her kitchen. :thumbup:


It *was* great and love Jacque too. The funny thing is that she really enjoys talking to people.... It is the "handlers" that try to keep her distanced. She actually visited Dallas somewhat often... as she had made friends with several food people here... the place that makes fabulous mozerella cheese, another that makes fantastic tortillas and tamales...... "Bum" Phillips (football coach) was like that too. Always wanted to go to the same restaurant in town and loved to have people stop by the table...... She led a fascinating life and was a wonderful person..... (She and my mom agree on the butter..... Never too much...)


----------



## preston

you should start reading it darelene - it is a great blog.

sam



daralene said:


> bellestarr12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! So much going on with everyone - I think I'm fairly well caught up now.
> 
> About Bailee's finger: you reminded me of the story my grandmother told about my now 93-year-old aunt, who when she was about 4 put a dried bean up her nose - of course it swelled up and Grandma couldn't get it out so she took her to the doctor, who said he'd have to cut the side of her nose because the child would never hold still for him to get it out any other way. Grandma said, "You're not scarring my baby. She'll hold still." And with Grandma holding her by the shoulders, she did, though I'm sure she didn't like it. But she also doesn't have a scar on the side of her nose. Of course, my Grandma was kind of a force of nature - when she spoke, everyone listened. (Wish I had that ability.)
> 
> On another note, for the past week or so, I've been canning like a madwoman. Joe helped me put up seven 24-ounce jars of roasted garlic pasta sauce yesterday. It turned out really well. And a couple of days ago I added to the jam and jelly stock with 10 jars of lemon-honey jelly. Taking a bit of a break now, but here are pictures of the latest, and if you want the recipes, check my blog at http://morning-glory-garden.blogspot.com
> 
> 
> 
> How fabulous. Great job for both of you and now you will get to enjoy all your hard work by eating it. Wow, you have a blog. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
Click to expand...


----------



## Joe P

I am watching all the programs about julia Childs and it is fabulous to see again and again. She is 100 this week and still alive with her legacy. It is good to hear from all of you and your lives. I am totally alone today and on my own doing nothing!!!!!!!!!!!!! Can you believe it???? I love my alone time. I am sure you all are sick of my daily chore list. he he. Us Texas boys keep at it every day. It was good to hear from Gingerwitch and Dreamweaver today have missed them. You all are good in your pictures and comments, I love trying to keep up. I think I am on my 5th Christmas Stocking and I think I told y'all that I would take a picture of all of them together for you to see. The little stocking idea for the place setting for christmas dinner is fabulous. joe p.


----------



## preston

good to see you 2catsinnj - summer is always a busy time it seems and having a wedding makes it twice as busy.

i could never understand why people couldn't pick up the phone and rsvp - they could text, etc. it does make it more difficult to plan with the caterers.

could we have the recipe for Picadillo when you have time?

sam



2CatsinNJ said:


> Hello Sam...Everyone !
> I'm so late coming to the party, but I wanted to say hello to everyone. I don't think I can stay too long this go-round, as we've had a couple of very busy weeks, with more busy time ahead.
> 
> Our youngest son is getting married on September 9th & we're all dealing with the TON of very poor-mannered people who haven't sent back their RSVP, which was deadlined LAST Monday.I still haven't figured out why people are so ignorant when it comes to this, but they are. And it really makes a more difficult time when needing to finaliaze things with the caterer. Ah well....at least the wedding will happen, no matter what.
> 
> I got a lovely butternut squash yesterday & will be making Picadillo for dinner, stuffing it into the squash. I don't recall which recipe I used last time, so it's back to my cookbooks for a refresher & to check my notes. Stay tuned for results tomorrow if there's time to chat.


----------



## Lurker 2

The photo that failed when I tried to copy and post it, is quite spectacular- well worth looking up!

My daughter has no information on the photo I posted. She is taking the morning off from church! [she is a very hardworking young woman] sounded like the grandkids were having a ball!

Not quite sure if what I am trying to do will work, but further to the 'yarn bombing in Christchurch', Omnivore, who lives down there, has sent me this:

This was knitted and crocheted both in N.Z and abroad as a solidarity-thing for the 'quakes.

I was up that hill in the background for the nastiest 'quake; since then having experienced another scary one up there as well; two stories for K.P. about these (which happened on 22 Feb 2011 and 23 Dec 2011).

Quakes are a big bore now, approaching 10,000 - not that we feel them all.

The roads at the base of the cliffs are lined with shipping containers to stop falling boulders bounding onto us; we hope
This Lady Joined it up

A hobby is hard work you don't get paid for

the photo does not seem to be included!
but anyone interested can find it if they search for:

'knitted shipping container -sort of' in a posting on 5th May. The photograph I posted was taken some time in June- I will be able to check with my daughter, when everyone is home from church.


----------



## Sandy

daralene said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all I'm on page 7 it 10:30 am here and only 65 degrees. Brrrr! At the moment there are 13 pages and I can hardly keep my eyes open so I think I'm going to grab an icepack for my thumb and go back to bed for a while. See you later!
> 
> 
> 
> Awww.....hope you get total healing and soon.
Click to expand...

daralene the doctor says it is starting to heal but it will be a slow process so she is sending me to therapy and they are going to make me a splint to specially fit my thumb so maybe the swelling will go down but it will probably be a month maybe two before this is all done (already has been one month). I really miss my knitting!

Hey Sam maybe Bailee ( or even Heidi) should read some of our comments on what she should do maybe she would change her mind. But then I don't want you to have any repercussions due to their reading our posts. Oh well I hope everything works out alright for Bailee I know how hard it is for you.


----------



## pammie1234

Dreamweaver, I don't think they are spraying tonight, but that little dog should be inside when they do. I worry about all of the animals, but the wild ones probably have a natural sense to find another area when they smell the chemicals. At least that is what I want to believe! Some people should not have pets! There was an article on Yahoo today about a group of people that rescued a dog that had been abandoned in the mountains. His owner left him, and decided he was probably dead and didn't go back to check. Of course, now he wants him back. I think the courts will step in! Very inspiring article, and I think most of us on the TP would have done what this young couple did.


----------



## Dreamweaver

mjs said:


> Cindycz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I have the wrong stuff Sam, but I thought when they did mass neighborhood sprays in the 60's it killed a lot of the birds off.
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> is there something wrong with using deet - it is the only thing i can use to keep the mosquitoes off.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Cindycz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pammie1234, I heard a bit on NPR (National Public Radio) about the spraying against mosquitoes/west Nile, that it is a synthetic form of a natural insecticide found in chrysanthemums. Thank goodness it is not DEET anymore!
> 
> Gramma M, What a great present to give to yourself.
> 
> DH and I just talked to a financial planner about retirement, and he was trying to sell us "whole life insurance". Good deal if you are rich and looking for a tax break! Now DH is depressed about the finances...I told him as long as I have him I'm rich : )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was ddt, and I think it caused soft shells on eggs so that future generations were lost.
Click to expand...

It's a wonder DH and I are alive. All the kids in the neighborhood used to run behind the DDT trucks and I loved the ones that poured the black oil on top of the asphalt.... How did we ever survive.


----------



## JaneLB

I too think finger should be fixed, the sooner the better. Why do parents let the kids make the decissions? If we are going out to eat with our son and family the daughter in law will ask the kids where they want to go? Maybe momMom and PopPop have other ideas


----------



## Dreamweaver

bellestarr12 said:


> On another note, for the past week or so, I've been canning like a madwoman. Joe helped me put up seven 24-ounce jars of roasted garlic pasta sauce yesterday. It turned out really well. And a couple of days ago I added to the jam and jelly stock with 10 jars of lemon-honey jelly. Taking a bit of a break now, but here are pictures of the latest, and if you want the recipes, check my blog at http://morning-glory-garden.blogspot.com


Oh, the lemon honey jelly sounds sooooo good. Your story about the bean reminds me when I was young. I was forever shoving a dime up my nose in school.... bored, I guess. One time I had a heck of a time getting it out... blood and all but no way could I go for help and tell an adult what I had done!!!!


----------



## 2CatsinNJ

Sure thing, Sam. As soon as I get the picadillo sorted out, you'll have it !


----------



## Sandy

Dreamweaver said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cindycz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I have the wrong stuff Sam, but I thought when they did mass neighborhood sprays in the 60's it killed a lot of the birds off.
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> is there something wrong with using deet - it is the only thing i can use to keep the mosquitoes off.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Cindycz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pammie1234, I heard a bit on NPR (National Public Radio) about the spraying against mosquitoes/west Nile, that it is a synthetic form of a natural insecticide found in chrysanthemums. Thank goodness it is not DEET anymore!
> 
> Gramma M, What a great present to give to yourself.
> 
> DH and I just talked to a financial planner about retirement, and he was trying to sell us "whole life insurance". Good deal if you are rich and looking for a tax break! Now DH is depressed about the finances...I told him as long as I have him I'm rich : )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was ddt, and I think it caused soft shells on eggs so that future generations were lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a wonder DH and I are alive. All the kids in the neighborhood used to run behind the DDT trucks and I loved the ones that poured the black oil on top of the asphalt.... How did we ever survive.
Click to expand...

We did have fun as kids didn't we??!!!! I used to sit in the middle of the road and pop tar bubbles! Catch bullfrogs down in the creek. Waded out into the slough up to my neck in mud (but my hands had to be clean). I long for those days sometimes. Kids today don't really know what it was like to truly have fun!

I am finally caught up!!


----------



## Lurker 2

Sandy said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cindycz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I have the wrong stuff Sam, but I thought when they did mass neighborhood sprays in the 60's it killed a lot of the birds off.
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> is there something wrong with using deet - it is the only thing i can use to keep the mosquitoes off.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Cindycz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pammie1234, I heard a bit on NPR (National Public Radio) about the spraying against mosquitoes/west Nile, that it is a synthetic form of a natural insecticide found in chrysanthemums. Thank goodness it is not DEET anymore!
> 
> Gramma M, What a great present to give to yourself.
> 
> DH and I just talked to a financial planner about retirement, and he was trying to sell us "whole life insurance". Good deal if you are rich and looking for a tax break! Now DH is depressed about the finances...I told him as long as I have him I'm rich : )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was ddt, and I think it caused soft shells on eggs so that future generations were lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a wonder DH and I are alive. All the kids in the neighborhood used to run behind the DDT trucks and I loved the ones that poured the black oil on top of the asphalt.... How did we ever survive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We did have fun as kids didn't we??!!!! I used to sit in the middle of the road and pop tar bubbles! Catch bullfrogs down in the creek. Waded out into the slough up to my neck in mud (but my hands had to be clean). I long for those days sometimes. Kids today don't really know what it was like to truly have fun!
> 
> I am finally caught up!!
Click to expand...

But they will be computing geniuses!


----------



## Joe P

I use to stick tiny rose buds up my nose when I was little. wow!!!!!!!!!!! I barely remember it but I do remember how the doc went up my nose with forceps to get them out with much "hurt" but I never did that again and My Mother decided to have it done. I had no choice. he he. I hear about your family and the finger thing, Sam and it is not easy to stand aside and I admire you for letting them do their thing. I am afraid with my bull nosed attitudes I would have made a mess of it and would haved decked the dr. for his stupid comments entering the room. joe p.


----------



## Dreamweaver

pammie1234 said:


> Dreamweaver, I don't think they are spraying tonight, but that little dog should be inside when they do. I worry about all of the animals, but the wild ones probably have a natural sense to find another area when they smell the chemicals. At least that is what I want to believe! Some people should not have pets! There was an article on Yahoo today about a group of people that rescued a dog that had been abandoned in the mountains. His owner left him, and decided he was probably dead and didn't go back to check. Of course, now he wants him back. I think the courts will step in! Very inspiring article, and I think most of us on the TP would have done what this young couple did.


I saw the videos and all on the rescued dog... 8 days on the mountaintop. It was quitethe story.

No spraying tonight, but Sunday and Monday. I think my area is finished.... according to the map on the e-mail. Shaemus is like a sled dog..... He has a house and a platform, but his water is out... he is never clean.... no one pets him or walks him.... There is a rut in the yard - his track, and he goes round and round. It is only half of a small backyard to start with.... I just hate it and keep Beggin Strips in the car at all times. (Ive asked the owners for permission).... I'll be glad when this is all over... it has never been this bad......


----------



## pammie1234

I have a friend that didn't like peas when he was a kid, so he stuck one up his nose. His mother had to take him to the doctor to get it out. The doctor's name was ...drum roll; Dr. Bean!


----------



## preston

love it pammie - too funny.

sam



pammie1234 said:


> I have a friend that didn't like peas when he was a kid, so he stuck one up his nose. His mother had to take him to the doctor to get it out. The doctor's name was ...drum roll; Dr. Bean!


----------



## Redkimba

Dreamweaver said:


> On another note, for the past week or so, I've been canning like a madwoman. Joe helped me put up seven 24-ounce jars of roasted garlic pasta sauce yesterday. It turned out really well. And a couple of days ago I added to the jam and jelly stock with 10 jars of lemon-honey jelly. Taking a bit of a break now, but here are pictures of the latest, and if you want the recipes, check my blog at http://morning-glory-garden.blogspot.com


That looks so good. I want to buy the Ball "how to can" book so I can do a couple of things.

lemon-honey jelly would be so good in mid-winter.


----------



## AZ Sticks

We all love a fresh voice at the Tea Party - and you'll find plenty of inspiration here for cooking and yarnie work!! Sandi/AZ


ruth Roxanne said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> this is funny - how did you fellows get on here - i just now left the url on lasts weeks tea party?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: If you post it, they will come. (play on words in the movie Field of Dreams-filmed in Iowa)
> Your recipes sound so good, I might actually have to cook! Thanks for hosting. I have read part of several, but not posted before. I usually don't want to take the time so I can knit. ;-)
Click to expand...


----------



## Carlyle

donmaur said:


> here, on Saturday it is rodeo weekend and parade- best one ever i think got 100 pictures what did we ever do before digital cameras and modern batteries!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Here is a heritage recipe from my great grandmother doubt anyone eats this kind of thing anymore!!!!!!!!!!
> English Orange Pudding
> grate and juice three oranges
> add I/4 c sugar and 1/4 cup water boil for 5 minutes
> in the meantime mix 1 1/2c flour , 1/4c sugar 2 TBSP baking powder 1/4 c butter kneaded in till mixture is mealy
> add orage juice either fresh or frozen
> pour the boiling orange juice mixture into a greased cassarole dish drop flour mixt by spoonfuls on top bake 350 f in a preheated oven for 1/2 hour or until dumplings are done serve hot donmaur


Sounds good, I will have to try it when our Washington navel oranges are ready next year. We just have one tree but it is always loaded.

I just took a peach, blueberry cobbler out of the oven, Wish everyone could enjoy it with us.

I am working on grandjoy's button front baby cocoon right now. Really like the mini cable.

Have to leave now will come back later.


----------



## Dreamweaver

myfanwy said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a wonder DH and I are alive. All the kids in the neighborhood used to run behind the DDT trucks and I loved the ones that poured the black oil on top of the asphalt.... How did we ever survive.
> 
> 
> 
> We did have fun as kids didn't we??!!!! I used to sit in the middle of the road and pop tar bubbles! Catch bullfrogs down in the creek. Waded out into the slough up to my neck in mud (but my hands had to be clean). I long for those days sometimes. Kids today don't really know what it was like to truly have fun!
> 
> I am finally caught up!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But they will be computing geniuses!
Click to expand...

Yes, computer geniuses with arthritic hands, carpel tunnel and bad backs from hauling half their life in their backpacks!!!!!

I hope you and Fale made it to church fully clothed...... When I picked mom up for all the errands yesterday, she had a *nice* duster on and that is all.... not like her at all... I do hope you can get an evaluation and some help....

Oh darn, I owe you a long note and had hoped to call Joe P today and wanted to get some knitting done...... No such luck. I *am* alive.... Mom has new temporary teeth (two days lost and a few problems but I'm giving you all a break). Mom has new glasses as of yesterday but I don't know if she will wear them other than for reading..... We've been over every day this week to turn TV on for her.... Another tale....

I have an hour to get hair done, dressed, present's wrapped.. The day is gone..... and little done.... Since we didn't go to grocery store yesterday with mom, will have to do that tomorrow so my uninterrupted day will be gone.... Woe is me........ Always something...... Just like everyone else on here..... I think it is called life....

3 laps to go on the race and then I'm upstairs. Hope to see you all tomorrow.....


----------



## AZ Sticks

What a great retirement present!! Please take lots of pictures and share with us! The easiest way to get the beginning of the tea party is to go to the last page or so of the previous weeks TP - Sam always puts a link for us to follow him when he starts the new one - I'm in Arizona and it's the same for me - I don't get the digest until Saturday Morning and the Tea Party has been going since Friday afternoon. Have fun in Alaska! Sandi/AZ


Grandma M said:


> Ive got a big question. Why is it I always get the tea party on Saturday instead of Friday. Here it is 2:57 am Saturday morning and knitting forum has just come on line. here is the tea party that is supposed to be on friday. Hey by the time I comment on anything there are 6 pages already going and everyone is signing off for the night. Now I don't live that far away, just in the pacific NW. So somebody clue me in Anyway Sam I do enjoy your tea party and Julia Childs cake is yummy (nice receipe). Hope you all are having a good day. In about 12 hrs I taking my very first cruise to Alaska. I've never been on a ship before and this trip is for a whole week. I am looking forward to this big time. This is my retirement present to myself.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Redkimba said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> On another note, for the past week or so, I've been canning like a madwoman. Joe helped me put up seven 24-ounce jars of roasted garlic pasta sauce yesterday. It turned out really well. And a couple of days ago I added to the jam and jelly stock with 10 jars of lemon-honey jelly. Taking a bit of a break now, but here are pictures of the latest, and if you want the recipes, check my blog at http://morning-glory-garden.blogspot.com
> 
> 
> 
> That looks so good. I want to buy the Ball "how to can" book so I can do a couple of things.
> 
> lemon-honey jelly would be so good in mid-winter.
Click to expand...

Credit where due.... Bellstarr is the one with the great blog and super recipes.....


----------



## bellestarr12

pammie1234 said:


> I have a friend that didn't like peas when he was a kid, so he stuck one up his nose. His mother had to take him to the doctor to get it out. The doctor's name was ...drum roll; Dr. Bean!


Oh my! That is too funny! :lol:


----------



## bellestarr12

Dreamweaver said:


> Redkimba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> On another note, for the past week or so, I've been canning like a madwoman. Joe helped me put up seven 24-ounce jars of roasted garlic pasta sauce yesterday. It turned out really well. And a couple of days ago I added to the jam and jelly stock with 10 jars of lemon-honey jelly. Taking a bit of a break now, but here are pictures of the latest, and if you want the recipes, check my blog at http://morning-glory-garden.blogspot.com
> 
> 
> 
> That looks so good. I want to buy the Ball "how to can" book so I can do a couple of things.
> 
> lemon-honey jelly would be so good in mid-winter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Credit where due.... Bellstarre is the one with the great blog and super recipes.....
Click to expand...

Thanks, Jynx! :-D But I can't take credit for the recipes; they come from the "Canning" book/magazine in the first picture on this particular blog post.


----------



## bellestarr12

Dreamweaver said:


> bellestarr12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> On another note, for the past week or so, I've been canning like a madwoman. Joe helped me put up seven 24-ounce jars of roasted garlic pasta sauce yesterday. It turned out really well. And a couple of days ago I added to the jam and jelly stock with 10 jars of lemon-honey jelly. Taking a bit of a break now, but here are pictures of the latest, and if you want the recipes, check my blog at http://morning-glory-garden.blogspot.com
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, the lemon honey jelly sounds sooooo good. Your story about the bean reminds me when I was young. I was forever shoving a dime up my nose in school.... bored, I guess. One time I had a heck of a time getting it out... blood and all but no way could I go for help and tell an adult what I had done!!!!
Click to expand...

Oh that must have been awful! I did so many things I probably should have told an adult about but never would :wink:


----------



## AZ Sticks

mrs. s - I'm sorry to hear about Snickers - we lost our Dutch after 15 years a couple of months ago and I'm just now realizing that I don't have to step over her in the morning when I get out of bed. They leave a big hole in your heart and home when they are gone. We're so glad you have come to the party! You sound like a great teacher, the type that we wish our kids had every year! Have a great week!! Sandi/AZ


mrs. s said:


> Hi Preston,
> I just read a lot of your responses to the "Tea Party". I'm new to it. I look forward to more of your yummy recipes. JC Pennies is giving free haircuts for school aged children now. That is a wonderful idea. I am a teacher myself and I have to say I am getting excited about going back in two weeks and welcoming all of the students off of the school bus in their new outfits and smiles on their faces.
> We actually had to let our dog, Snickers go to sleep two weeks ago after a beautiful 15 year life with our family. We are still trying to get on with the different routine of not walking and feeding and loving a pet. But in the end we would never change the last 15 years.
> Well I look forward to our next discussions everyone.


----------



## Lurker 2

Dreamweaver said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a wonder DH and I are alive. All the kids in the neighborhood used to run behind the DDT trucks and I loved the ones that poured the black oil on top of the asphalt.... How did we ever survive.
> 
> 
> 
> We did have fun as kids didn't we??!!!! I used to sit in the middle of the road and pop tar bubbles! Catch bullfrogs down in the creek. Waded out into the slough up to my neck in mud (but my hands had to be clean). I long for those days sometimes. Kids today don't really know what it was like to truly have fun!
> 
> I am finally caught up!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But they will be computing geniuses!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, computer geniuses with arthritic hands, carpel tunnel and bad backs from hauling half their life in their backpacks!!!!!
> 
> I hope you and Fale made it to church fully clothed...... When I picked mom up for all the errands yesterday, she had a *nice] duster on and that is all.... not like her at all... I do hope you can get an evaluation and some help....
> 
> Oh darn, I owe you a long note and had hoped to call Joe P today and wanted to get some knitting done...... No such luck. I am alive.... Mom has new temporary teeth (two days lost and a few problems but I'm giving you all a break). Mom has new glasses as of yesterday but I don't know if she will wear them other than for reading..... We've been over every day this week to turn TV on for her.... Another tale....
> 
> I have an hour to get hair done, dressed, present's wrapped.. The day is gone..... and little done.... Since we didn't go to grocery store yesterday with mom, will have to do that tomorrow so my uninterrupted day will be gone.... Woe is me........ Always something...... Just like everyone else on here..... I think it is called life....
> 
> 3 laps to go on the race and then I'm upstairs. Hope to see you all tomorrow.....*
Click to expand...

*

These character, or personality changes are most disconcerting!
He has developed a habit of coming through the house only wearing a t shirt- I have horrors of him doing it when we have visitors- but so far ok!
At the risk of sounding like the cracked record it really is a second childhood.*


----------



## bellestarr12

daralene said:


> bellestarr12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! So much going on with everyone - I think I'm fairly well caught up now.
> 
> About Bailee's finger: you reminded me of the story my grandmother told about my now 93-year-old aunt, who when she was about 4 put a dried bean up her nose - of course it swelled up and Grandma couldn't get it out so she took her to the doctor, who said he'd have to cut the side of her nose because the child would never hold still for him to get it out any other way. Grandma said, "You're not scarring my baby. She'll hold still." And with Grandma holding her by the shoulders, she did, though I'm sure she didn't like it. But she also doesn't have a scar on the side of her nose. Of course, my Grandma was kind of a force of nature - when she spoke, everyone listened. (Wish I had that ability.)
> 
> On another note, for the past week or so, I've been canning like a madwoman. Joe helped me put up seven 24-ounce jars of roasted garlic pasta sauce yesterday. It turned out really well. And a couple of days ago I added to the jam and jelly stock with 10 jars of lemon-honey jelly. Taking a bit of a break now, but here are pictures of the latest, and if you want the recipes, check my blog at http://morning-glory-garden.blogspot.com
> 
> 
> 
> Love your Blog :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Great tips and recipes :!:
Click to expand...

Thanks, Daralene! I'm so glad you like it!


----------



## AZ Sticks

Good Saturday afternoon/Sunday Morning to you! I hope you got off to church alright. The pictures are amazing - are they demoing the buildings because of damage from the earthquakes? I grew up in Southern California with plenty of earthquakes in my life - I know how difficult the aftermath can be. My folks were right on the fault line of one in 1993 and I've never swept up so much broken glass in my life....Have a good day! Fale too!! - Sandi/AZ


myfanwy said:


> Just thought I would say good morning/afternoon/evening all [it is still evening for Perth Australia] I have been up for a while- this insomnia is an on going problem- but you learn to live with! But I am starting to yawn again so will head back to bed- expecting the usual 'fun' time getting Fale dressed for church- I have to play 'valet'. so I will need to be rested! Sorry to gripe!
> Hope all are enjoying your day! We ofcourse are in the early hours of Sunday!
> Some photos from Christchurch, where all the earthquakes are happening


----------



## bellestarr12

Redkimba said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> On another note, for the past week or so, I've been canning like a madwoman. Joe helped me put up seven 24-ounce jars of roasted garlic pasta sauce yesterday. It turned out really well. And a couple of days ago I added to the jam and jelly stock with 10 jars of lemon-honey jelly. Taking a bit of a break now, but here are pictures of the latest, and if you want the recipes, check my blog at http://morning-glory-garden.blogspot.com
> 
> 
> 
> That looks so good. I want to buy the Ball "how to can" book so I can do a couple of things.
> 
> lemon-honey jelly would be so good in mid-winter.
Click to expand...

Thanks, Redkimba. That's what I'm thinking too, that it will be so nice to be able to pull these things off the shelf and have a little treat


----------



## AZ Sticks

Being a good Mom isn't always easy - I salute you!! Good job!!! Sandi/AZ 


Vique said:


> Thank you for the casserole recipe, sounds delish! One of my sons broke his arm falling off the top bunk of a set of beds. he broke it between the wrist and elbow. It was set at the hospital and the day the cast was to come off he was so happy. But alas that part of the arm had a bow in it. I demanded they put him to sleep, rebrake it and set it right. They did as I asked and this time it came out of the cast perfect. I hated to put a four year old through this and cried in private but I felt it was the right thing to do. Over the years when I look at his arm I feel I made the right decision.


----------



## bellestarr12

preston said:


> marianne - a great big happy birthday to you and the good wishes of many more. hope you are having a spectacular day with family and friends.
> 
> sam


Yes, Marianne, happy birthday and best wishes for a wonderful day and year!


----------



## nittergma

Me too I always looked forward to school being out. I liked to watch them have fun with their friends too, we did alot of swimming Your rainy day picnic sounds like so much fun! I bet they loved it!


Edith M said:


> Good evening Sam and friends, the time just seems to fly by. Our school children will be starting school in another 2 weeks. I always hated it when summer vacation was over. I loved having the kids at home so we could do things together. Walks in the woods, picnics even on rainy days. I would make a picnic lunch, spread a blanket on the living room floor and we would have our picnic there. The house was so quiet once school started.
> 
> The casserole receipe is just what I needed. I found some Italian sausage in the freezer this afternoon that needs to be used soon.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Judy - here is the ravelry link for the mini-stockings - I have saved it to my favorites and I was thinking I start working on them myself - they are so cute! Thanks Pammie!!! Sandi/AZ


jmai5421 said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the first mini-stocking that I am making for Christmas dinner. I may put a name tag on each for assigned seating! Or, I will just put them at each place setting. It is from Jean Greenhowe's Mini Christmas Stockings, and I believe it was a free pattern.
> 
> I hope the picture will not be sideways. If it is, maybe someone can tell me how to turn it around. It is correct on my desktop.
> 
> 
> 
> I love your stocking. I love the idea too. We will be going to AZ to be with the DD and grands this year.
> If I start now I would have enough made for next year when I have to entertain.
> Will you be putting a candy cane or other candy in the stocking at each place?
> I am going to check the pattern out.
> Thanks
> Judy
Click to expand...


----------



## nittergma

You're online here too Sam


daralene said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> question - does my name read offline - just curious - the only time i am offline as far as tea party is concerned is when i reboot the computer - which is not very often - i am always on line - maybe not on the screen but still online. just wondering.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> You are showing online now. :thumbup:
Click to expand...


----------



## AZ Sticks

You mean that watching it won't help?? Boo Hoo!!! Sandi/AZ 


inishowen said:


> The cake recipe whetted my appetite. Then I remembered my DIL baked something similar a few months ago and I put it in the freezer as i was watching my weight. Well "watching" hasn't changed my weight, so i've taken the cake out of the freezer to have tomorrow!


----------



## AZ Sticks

I don't think any of us have a big enough place for us all to get together!! But there have been some "mini tea parties" where some of the folks have found out they are neighbors!! We're glad you're here!! Sandi/AZ 


Pup lover said:


> I wish I would have checked out this tea party thing sooner! I thought it was a group actually meeting in person. lol Thats what happens when you assume. So far my boys all come home for bdays. Supper of choice, two prefer cheesecake and my middle one goes back n forth between pumpkin bars n yellow cake with choc frosting DH loves anything chocolate. I try hard not to voice too many opinions about my grandson and what they do or dont do, he's only 2 though so I have plenty of time to practice. Sam love the cassarole recipe will be making it soon and will save the cake for special occasion.


----------



## AZ Sticks

OK Kathy - can you share the ribbon candy pattern?? I love sock yarn - but I haven't mastered socks and this would be a great excuse to buy some!!! AZ 


gottastch said:


> Good morning/afternoon/evening. It is almost 9:00 a.m. here and I am enjoying a "cuppa," as Sam says, and am getting excited for the day! DN (dear neighbors), DH and I are going to watch some town team tournament baseball today in a town about 1 1/2 hours away. We will drop the guys off at the venue and then head to one of my favorite places in the world - Crafts Direct...anything related to stitching (and a few other things-floral arranging, scrapbooking, stamping) all under one roof...a whole aisle of different kinds of dish towels to embroider! They have their own store next door for all their clearance items. SOOOOOOOOOO fun to look everything over. I also have coupons for Hancock Fabrics, which I also recently discovered also carries some yarn and other crafty items. We might also get to stop in and see my son at his work, as he works in the same town (manages a jewelry store)...have to check to see if he is working today. Of course, I don't need one thing but seeing and touching all the different yarns just gets my mind to thinking of all kinds of things I could make
> 
> I'm starting to think about Christmas too! The past couple of years I made little tree decorations for the family and used them for a decoration on the outside of the gift bags/packages. The first year I just made a decoration for the girls...a tiny knit purse...supposed to be a tree decoration but my niece attached it to her purse...a purse for her purse - hahaha. The next year I made tiny mittens, connected with a crocheted chain and last year I made a tiny stocking out of leftover bits of sock yarn...I have a pattern for this year (I think) that looks like the "ribbon candy" I used to enjoy as a kid. I can use leftover sock yarn (variegated) again and it is an easy knit too...love that!
> 
> Everyone have a wonderful day/evening/Sunday and I will check in tomorrow! Love to all!!!


----------



## nittergma

I've been doing a bit of cleaning out today too. I got rid of some shoes and boots we don't wear anymore and some other stuff to the recycle. My back is aching! Tylenol for me!!


preston said:


> maybe joe will buy a couple of feather dusters. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! Sam, thank you for hosting again. Recipes sound wonderful.
> 
> I don't think I'm ever going to get caught up on last weeks
> TP and we're already on page 5 for this week, gracious.
> 
> Well, I hope everyone is having a spectacular Friday evening/Saturday morning. I hope to get around in the morning and make it to the farmers market on Main St around 730am, we'll see how that plan works out. lol... Still helping my SM (stepmother) go through things in the house and decide what stays, what's trash, and what goes in the garage sale coming up. I understand buying things you use, I just don't understand buying 5 or more things of something you never even take out of the boxes, my Grandmother has several things that she did that with. Oh well, it makes for a good garage sale anyway.  Anybody need a feather duster? I think we've got about 20 at last count, or tape measures (at least 30 or more), scissors are over 20 pair too, good ones that I'm going to use for sewing, but really, how many pair does one person need? lol...
> Well, I'm going to go back and get caught up quick before going to bed. Have a great night/day all.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

We are in the final countdown waiting for our ride! I must be honing my valeting skills- we got through this morning without major bad temper- He likes to be absolutely immaculate! The dogs seem to have settled- probably on my bed- I don't want to disturb them! We have had a minor win on last nights Lotto draw- I think it is about $20 each! funny how the Lord looks out for one- I could have spent the money on a magazine, and had nothing for it!

The buildings are being demolished because they are unsafe- many thought Christchurch relatively safe from Earthquake. 
The worst collapse that squashed about 115 people to their deaths is in the middle of a major inquiry- it turns out people were designing it without proper qualification- the man was I believe merely a good draftsman- not qualified as Architect or Engineer, even.

oh oh spoke too soon. His shirt neck is a bit large, I expect to see him come back wearing 'mufty'. He is unhappy about the look of his tie- GROAN. Do I go by myself? There are things I had hoped to get done today, that can only be done with ease on Sunday! Time for a quiet word upstairs.



AZ Sticks said:


> Good Saturday afternoon/Sunday Morning to you! I hope you got off to church alright. The pictures are amazing - are they demoing the buildings because of damage from the earthquakes? I grew up in Southern California with plenty of earthquakes in my life - I know how difficult the aftermath can be. My folks were right on the fault line of one in 1993 and I've never swept up so much broken glass in my life....Have a good day! Fale too!! - Sandi/AZ
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just thought I would say good morning/afternoon/evening all [it is still evening for Perth Australia] I have been up for a while- this insomnia is an on going problem- but you learn to live with! But I am starting to yawn again so will head back to bed- expecting the usual 'fun' time getting Fale dressed for church- I have to play 'valet'. so I will need to be rested! Sorry to gripe!
> Hope all are enjoying your day! We ofcourse are in the early hours of Sunday!
> Some photos from Christchurch, where all the earthquakes are happening
Click to expand...


----------



## AZ Sticks

Gosh Daralene - that first picture is wonderful! I've never been, but I think I need to put this on my bucket list!!! Thanks for sharing! - Sandi


daralene said:


> Wanted to share a few photos for those of you who haven't seen Niagara Falls from our little trip with the grandchildren. This was the view from our hotel window. The grandchildren were sleeping so I was sneaking in the photos trying not to wake anyone up. No time for photos later. Know lots of you probably have seen this :wink: So for anyone interested.
> 
> There is always a rainbow and most often a double or triple rainbow and you see both ends of it if it is sunny. So if anyone wants to get wet in a very turbulent river, you could get two pots of gold. No sun early in the morning so no rainbow. Didn't have the camera later as we were in the waterpark having loads and loads of fun.
> 
> They have boats called "Maid of the Mist" that take you along the river right up to the Canadian Falls and you get sprayed and really wet so they give you hooded raincoats to wear. That is an amazing experience and well worth doing.
> 
> It's hard for me to tell what photos I chose to use as they are so tiny when you are choosing and eyesight isn't what it used to be even with glasses, so using the vignette helps me to pick the right photos.


----------



## preston

carlyle - welcome to the tea party - hope you enjoyed having a cuppa with us - we sure enjoyed it. hope to see you again real soon.

maybe when you finish the baby cocoon you could show us a picture of it - we love pictures.

sam

I just took a peach, blueberry cobbler out of the oven, Wish everyone could enjoy it with us.

I am working on grandjoy's button front baby cocoon right now. Really like the mini cable.

Have to leave now will come back later.[/quote]


----------



## AZ Sticks

Oh Myfanwy, I'm keeping you and Fale in my thoughts. Perhaps just humoring him about the savings at this point might be best. 2 years is a long time and things could easily change. You might consider contacting the assessment team sooner rather that later if you are feeling stressed. They are there for your benefit as well as Fale's. We're here if you need us!! Deep Breath - Sandi 


myfanwy said:


> Still confronting the 'issue' Poledra! I find it very mood destroying. [sorry for the grrroan]. We will get there. Family not keen on having Fale live with them on a permanent basis- but have invited us for a holiday together [leads into dog minding problem!] A lot of the current argument is over who has access to the savings account- he wants half of the retirement savings when it falls due, in a couple of years- but it is only me who has contributed, apart from one $10 deposit only. He keeps forgetting that he spent $3,000 on beer and living it up when he was last in Samoa. I did not know this grasping aspect of his personality before we married- it emerged a few years later. I am at last accepting that in all likelihood it is the onset of dementia. I have been warned that the needs assessment team, who will be able to organise greater help for me, are very slow to get moving. At least they exist, with out all the hassle that our Joe has had to go through for his Mom. I need my sense of humour.
> 
> 
> 
> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morning everyone, I 'm caught up again and sitting with my first cup o' coffee.  Made it to the Farmers Market, they block off Main St and set up on the street. I got corn and potatoes, they had a lot of other great looking stuff but I still have too many of the other stuff.
> 
> I'm going to get some sewing done today, I need to get a few market bags made, then I'll do some knitting later today.
> 
> I'll check in later, hope all are having a great day. Myfanwy, hope you got Fale all sorted out for Church easily and beautiful pictures.
> 
> Grandma M, hope you have a wonderful trip, being from Alaska I'm rather proud and partial to it's beauty.
> 
> Daralene, gorgeous pics, the gardens are beautiful, some day I'll make it to Niagara Falls.
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

my grandson's backpack used to be so heavy i wondered how he carried it - not sure teachers need to assign that much homework - or at least not all of them every night. maybe if they had to carry the backpacks they would learn.

sam

i hope you can get something resolved with you mother - you and your husband both need a break - what if you died - where would she be - i really worry about you jynx - think you are over doing it.

I have an hour to get hair done, dressed, present's wrapped.. The day is gone..... and little done.... Since we didn't go to grocery store yesterday with mom, will have to do that tomorrow so my uninterrupted day will be gone.... Woe is me........ Always something...... Just like everyone else on here..... I think it is called life....

3 laps to go on the race and then I'm upstairs. Hope to see you all tomorrow.....[/quote]


----------



## oddball

Wheww, finally caught up. I love reading about all of you on here. We really are a mixed bunch aren't we but with so many similarities to keep us all together.
I have at last finished 2 6-12 month baby jackets and a washcloth this month. Will have to get my daughter to put some piccies on here for me. I'm going to try and make an advent calendar with the Jean greenhow stockings, thanks for reminding me pammie. I was going to do one last year but left it too late. Well it's nearly midnight so I think I had better try and get some sleep, another busy day tomorrow. Love and prayers for all those in need for different reasons. Night-night x


----------



## AZ Sticks

Yummy!!! Sandi


bellestarr12 said:


> Wow! So much going on with everyone - I think I'm fairly well caught up now.
> 
> About Bailee's finger: you reminded me of the story my grandmother told about my now 93-year-old aunt, who when she was about 4 put a dried bean up her nose - of course it swelled up and Grandma couldn't get it out so she took her to the doctor, who said he'd have to cut the side of her nose because the child would never hold still for him to get it out any other way. Grandma said, "You're not scarring my baby. She'll hold still." And with Grandma holding her by the shoulders, she did, though I'm sure she didn't like it. But she also doesn't have a scar on the side of her nose. Of course, my Grandma was kind of a force of nature - when she spoke, everyone listened. (Wish I had that ability.)
> 
> On another note, for the past week or so, I've been canning like a madwoman. Joe helped me put up seven 24-ounce jars of roasted garlic pasta sauce yesterday. It turned out really well. And a couple of days ago I added to the jam and jelly stock with 10 jars of lemon-honey jelly. Taking a bit of a break now, but here are pictures of the latest, and if you want the recipes, check my blog at http://morning-glory-garden.blogspot.com


----------



## Joe P

checking in this evening and letting you know I am reading and Marianne Happy Birthday and Mcfanwy your trials with Fale your spouse is not easy I had my Aunt who suffered with similar issues for 15 years that I took care of her and finally got her in a foster home that took care of her and visited with her as much as possible. I called her every day and was there after work. It was the best I could do because I could not care for her properly and the government cared for her through medicaid, thank God. I have no idea what you have for fundings there where you live my prayers are with you totally. I will make you my Mass intention tomorrow morning at my Catholic church. You are a trouper , you go girl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.... joe p


----------



## Csknitty

The finger should be fixed. She will be sorry later in life if she dosen't .


----------



## AZ Sticks

Hang in there Dreamweaver - we'll be right here waiting for you to come back!! Sandi 


Dreamweaver said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a wonder DH and I are alive. All the kids in the neighborhood used to run behind the DDT trucks and I loved the ones that poured the black oil on top of the asphalt.... How did we ever survive.
> 
> 
> 
> We did have fun as kids didn't we??!!!! I used to sit in the middle of the road and pop tar bubbles! Catch bullfrogs down in the creek. Waded out into the slough up to my neck in mud (but my hands had to be clean). I long for those days sometimes. Kids today don't really know what it was like to truly have fun!
> 
> I am finally caught up!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But they will be computing geniuses!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, computer geniuses with arthritic hands, carpel tunnel and bad backs from hauling half their life in their backpacks!!!!!
> 
> I hope you and Fale made it to church fully clothed...... When I picked mom up for all the errands yesterday, she had a *nice* duster on and that is all.... not like her at all... I do hope you can get an evaluation and some help....
> 
> Oh darn, I owe you a long note and had hoped to call Joe P today and wanted to get some knitting done...... No such luck. I *am* alive.... Mom has new temporary teeth (two days lost and a few problems but I'm giving you all a break). Mom has new glasses as of yesterday but I don't know if she will wear them other than for reading..... We've been over every day this week to turn TV on for her.... Another tale....
> 
> I have an hour to get hair done, dressed, present's wrapped.. The day is gone..... and little done.... Since we didn't go to grocery store yesterday with mom, will have to do that tomorrow so my uninterrupted day will be gone.... Woe is me........ Always something...... Just like everyone else on here..... I think it is called life....
> 
> 3 laps to go on the race and then I'm upstairs. Hope to see you all tomorrow.....
Click to expand...


----------



## AZ Sticks

Sounds like you are going to have to keep a close eye on him Myfanwy..... Sandi



myfanwy said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a wonder DH and I are alive. All the kids in the neighborhood used to run behind the DDT trucks and I loved the ones that poured the black oil on top of the asphalt.... How did we ever survive.
> 
> 
> 
> We did have fun as kids didn't we??!!!! I used to sit in the middle of the road and pop tar bubbles! Catch bullfrogs down in the creek. Waded out into the slough up to my neck in mud (but my hands had to be clean). I long for those days sometimes. Kids today don't really know what it was like to truly have fun!
> 
> I am finally caught up!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But they will be computing geniuses!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, computer geniuses with arthritic hands, carpel tunnel and bad backs from hauling half their life in their backpacks!!!!!
> 
> I hope you and Fale made it to church fully clothed...... When I picked mom up for all the errands yesterday, she had a *nice] duster on and that is all.... not like her at all... I do hope you can get an evaluation and some help....
> 
> Oh darn, I owe you a long note and had hoped to call Joe P today and wanted to get some knitting done...... No such luck. I am alive.... Mom has new temporary teeth (two days lost and a few problems but I'm giving you all a break). Mom has new glasses as of yesterday but I don't know if she will wear them other than for reading..... We've been over every day this week to turn TV on for her.... Another tale....
> 
> I have an hour to get hair done, dressed, present's wrapped.. The day is gone..... and little done.... Since we didn't go to grocery store yesterday with mom, will have to do that tomorrow so my uninterrupted day will be gone.... Woe is me........ Always something...... Just like everyone else on here..... I think it is called life....
> 
> 3 laps to go on the race and then I'm upstairs. Hope to see you all tomorrow.....*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> These character, or personality changes are most disconcerting!
> He has developed a habit of coming through the house only wearing a t shirt- I have horrors of him doing it when we have visitors- but so far ok!
> At the risk of sounding like the cracked record it really is a second childhood.*
Click to expand...


----------



## AZ Sticks

Decluttering!!! the flylady would be proud of you! I have a couple of spots to hit myself - have a great day - Sandi


nittergma said:


> I've been doing a bit of cleaning out today too. I got rid of some shoes and boots we don't wear anymore and some other stuff to the recycle. My back is aching! Tylenol for me!!
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> maybe joe will buy a couple of feather dusters. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! Sam, thank you for hosting again. Recipes sound wonderful.
> 
> I don't think I'm ever going to get caught up on last weeks
> TP and we're already on page 5 for this week, gracious.
> 
> Well, I hope everyone is having a spectacular Friday evening/Saturday morning. I hope to get around in the morning and make it to the farmers market on Main St around 730am, we'll see how that plan works out. lol... Still helping my SM (stepmother) go through things in the house and decide what stays, what's trash, and what goes in the garage sale coming up. I understand buying things you use, I just don't understand buying 5 or more things of something you never even take out of the boxes, my Grandmother has several things that she did that with. Oh well, it makes for a good garage sale anyway.  Anybody need a feather duster? I think we've got about 20 at last count, or tape measures (at least 30 or more), scissors are over 20 pair too, good ones that I'm going to use for sewing, but really, how many pair does one person need? lol...
> Well, I'm going to go back and get caught up quick before going to bed. Have a great night/day all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## AZ Sticks

Well Sam, I'm caught up again and it's time to think about supper - here is a quick and easy recipe that can be made for 1 or a whole family - be back later - Sandi
http://www.tasteofhome.com/Recipes/Savory-Spinach-Chicken?pmcode=IMHDV03T&_mid=2378810&_rid=2378810.558202.71014


----------



## preston

csknirry - welcome to the tea party - we are pleased to meet you and hope you come back real soon. there is always fresh tea under the cosy.

sam



Csknitty said:


> The finger should be fixed. She will be sorry later in life if she dosen't .


----------



## preston

sandi - thanks for the great recipe - i love spinach - funny how our tastes change - as a child i woudn't touch it. lol

sam



AZ Sticks said:


> Well Sam, I'm caught up again and it's time to think about supper - here is a quick and easy recipe that can be made for 1 or a whole family - be back later - Sandi
> http://www.tasteofhome.com/Recipes/Savory-Spinach-Chicken?pmcode=IMHDV03T&_mid=2378810&_rid=2378810.558202.71014


----------



## 5mmdpns

preston said:


> sandi - thanks for the great recipe - i love spinach - funny how our tastes change - as a child i woudn't touch it. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well Sam, I'm caught up again and it's time to think about supper - here is a quick and easy recipe that can be made for 1 or a whole family - be back later - Sandi
> http://www.tasteofhome.com/Recipes/Savory-Spinach-Chicken?pmcode=IMHDV03T&_mid=2378810&_rid=2378810.558202.71014
Click to expand...

Of course you would not touch it if you were a child, afterall it is green. "yucky green" is what my nieces say to any green vegie except a ceasar salad dish! And besides you dont eat "yucky" anything! Just ask your grandkids, they will tell you!! haha, kids are opinionated and they are the absolute say so on matters that are really important!!!! haha, when they grow up then they get wisdom, or not.


----------



## 2CatsinNJ

As requested,Sam,here's my recipe for Picadillo :

1 lb ground beef, browned with a chopped onion + bell pepper.
Season with some salt if you like, black pepper, 1/2 teaspoon cinnamon, 1/4 teaspoon ground cloves, 1-2 teaspoons cumin, 3 cloves of chopped garlic. Add 2 cups of chopped tomatoes + 3 teaspoons of vinegar. Bring to a boil, reduce heat, cover & simmer 30 minutes. Stir in 1/2 cup dark raisins + 1/3 cup toasted slivered almonds & simmer another 10-12 minutes to let the flavors blend. 
Options : add chopped stuffed green olives, capers, a finely chopped hot pepper if you like (I didn't have one, so we used hot sauce).
I baked a butternut squash,split it & stuffed the picadillo into it, topped the halves with Monterey Jack cheese & melted the cheese in the microwave.

This is a Cuban dish that has many variations, all of which are yummy.
Hope someone out there likes it as much as we do!


----------



## west coast kitty

your preserves look absolutely wonderful Bellestarr; you're well set for the winter months


----------



## daralene

Dreamweaver said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> is there something wrong with using deet - it is the only thing i can use to keep the mosquitoes off.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Deet is very effective and we are told to use it here in the Dallas area if we are going to be out.... not to go out at dawn or dusk, etc..... The stuff they are spraying is definitely potent (2 TBLS to a football field).... and poisonous... all animals in, will kill the bees and a few other things. It is sticky...advised to was all lawn furniture, etc. if you are particulalry sensitive. I'm not saying we don't need it, just saying it took a lot of debate, given just how toxic it is.... In fact, the Dr. here in town advised that if you were especially senitive, and were able.... to LEAVE........
Click to expand...

Oh my goodness Jynx. Are you able to leave??


----------



## west coast kitty

beautiful sunrise Myfanwy - glad you let us share it with you


----------



## daralene

preston said:


> oh my goodness daralene - thank you for remembering - i totally forgot - even after telling myself to remember. will need to give myself a talking to.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne - HAPPY BIRTHDAY.....
> 
> Southerngal Four o'clocks.... grandma had them all along the side of the house. I loved to collect the seeds.... Looked like peppercorns. I'd love to have some now. B
> Breathe deep and enjoy.
> 
> DH is back home already and needs an adventure so off to get flu shots, get a card for my DD's birthday, check out a new store and then home to clean up for dinner out with the family.... Hope to get caught up sometime.......
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne......HAPPY Birthday :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Hope you are celebrating in style.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Sam...Dreamweaver gets the credit for this one. I just added to her Happy Birthday, so thanks Dreamweaver for reminding me and me for reminding Sam, thanks to Dreamweaver. :wink:


----------



## daralene

preston said:


> you should start reading it darelene - it is a great blog.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bellestarr12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! So much going on with everyone - I think I'm fairly well caught up now.
> 
> About Bailee's finger: you reminded me of the story my grandmother told about my now 93-year-old aunt, who when she was about 4 put a dried bean up her nose - of course it swelled up and Grandma couldn't get it out so she took her to the doctor, who said he'd have to cut the side of her nose because the child would never hold still for him to get it out any other way. Grandma said, "You're not scarring my baby. She'll hold still." And with Grandma holding her by the shoulders, she did, though I'm sure she didn't like it. But she also doesn't have a scar on the side of her nose. Of course, my Grandma was kind of a force of nature - when she spoke, everyone listened. (Wish I had that ability.)
> 
> On another note, for the past week or so, I've been canning like a madwoman. Joe helped me put up seven 24-ounce jars of roasted garlic pasta sauce yesterday. It turned out really well. And a couple of days ago I added to the jam and jelly stock with 10 jars of lemon-honey jelly. Taking a bit of a break now, but here are pictures of the latest, and if you want the recipes, check my blog at http://morning-glory-garden.blogspot.com
> 
> 
> 
> How fabulous. Great job for both of you and now you will get to enjoy all your hard work by eating it. Wow, you have a blog. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thanks Sam......it truly is wonderful and such beautiful photography too with great recipes to go along. I just love her blog :!: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty

Dreamweaver - It must have been quite an inspiration for DH to meet Julia and get her to sign the book. How nice to have a husband that loves to cook, mine makes do when he has to but that's about it


----------



## daralene

pammie1234 said:


> I have a friend that didn't like peas when he was a kid, so he stuck one up his nose. His mother had to take him to the doctor to get it out. The doctor's name was ...drum roll; Dr. Bean!


Oh, that is just too funny. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty

Very best wishes for a happy birthday Marianne!


----------



## daralene

Carlyle said:


> donmaur said:
> 
> 
> 
> here, on Saturday it is rodeo weekend and parade- best one ever i think got 100 pictures what did we ever do before digital cameras and modern batteries!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Here is a heritage recipe from my great grandmother doubt anyone eats this kind of thing anymore!!!!!!!!!!
> English Orange Pudding
> grate and juice three oranges
> add I/4 c sugar and 1/4 cup water boil for 5 minutes
> in the meantime mix 1 1/2c flour , 1/4c sugar 2 TBSP baking powder 1/4 c butter kneaded in till mixture is mealy
> add orage juice either fresh or frozen
> pour the boiling orange juice mixture into a greased cassarole dish drop flour mixt by spoonfuls on top bake 350 f in a preheated oven for 1/2 hour or until dumplings are done serve hot donmaur
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good, I will have to try it when our Washington navel oranges are ready next year. We just have one tree but it is always loaded.
> 
> I just took a peach, blueberry cobbler out of the oven, Wish everyone could enjoy it with us.
> 
> I am working on grandjoy's button front baby cocoon right now. Really like the mini cable.
> 
> Have to leave now will come back later.
Click to expand...

_________________________
"Wish everyone could enjoy it with us."
_______________________________
It's a good thing you are in hiding or we would all be there.
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## daralene

AZ Sticks said:


> Gosh Daralene - that first picture is wonderful! I've never been, but I think I need to put this on my bucket list!!! Thanks for sharing! - Sandi
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wanted to share a few photos for those of you who haven't seen Niagara Falls from our little trip with the grandchildren. This was the view from our hotel window. The grandchildren were sleeping so I was sneaking in the photos trying not to wake anyone up. No time for photos later. Know lots of you probably have seen this :wink: So for anyone interested.
> 
> There is always a rainbow and most often a double or triple rainbow and you see both ends of it if it is sunny. So if anyone wants to get wet in a very turbulent river, you could get two pots of gold. No sun early in the morning so no rainbow. Didn't have the camera later as we were in the waterpark having loads and loads of fun.
> 
> They have boats called "Maid of the Mist" that take you along the river right up to the Canadian Falls and you get sprayed and really wet so they give you hooded raincoats to wear. That is an amazing experience and well worth doing.
> 
> It's hard for me to tell what photos I chose to use as they are so tiny when you are choosing and eyesight isn't what it used to be even with glasses, so using the vignette helps me to pick the right photos.
Click to expand...

It's a big trip for you so perhaps you could combine Toronto with it since that isn't far from there. Depending on how long your trip was you could see Quebec too.


----------



## 81brighteyes

preston said:


> joy - it wasn't a case of heidi signing anything - it was the doctor saying he would not do it unless bailee agreed - most of the blame here lays on the doctor - he entered the room saying "this is really going to hurt - you are going to hate me when i am done." why didn't he just walk in - start looking at the finger and just do it.
> 
> i know i made it sound like heidi was the villan - she really wasn't - i blame the doctor. there are times when i think there is a question of who is the parent but this was not the time - the mistake was mine.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because he has to have parental signature on the permission to treat the minor child and mom didn't sign?
> 
> Ohio Joy
Click to expand...

WOW! That doctor needs some training on how to approach a patient when he has to do something painful. Where did he get his training? Not at the "School of Common Sense". No wonder she was so upset!!!


----------



## daralene

Myfanwy wrote....These character, or personality changes are most disconcerting!
He has developed a habit of coming through the house only wearing a t shirt- I have horrors of him doing it when we have visitors- but so far ok!
At the risk of sounding like the cracked record it really is a second childhood.[/quote]

So sorry to hear this. I know he must have been such a proud young man. How heartbreaking and way too much for you. Loads of loving thoughts for you both and hope you can find some help. I think you need to talk to the bank too and get all the money put in just your name or you may find it gone. I only say this to protect you as you will need this money to live on.
Hugs


----------



## daralene

west coast kitty said:


> Dreamweaver - It must have been quite an inspiration for DH to meet Julia and get her to sign the book. How nice to have a husband that loves to cook, mine makes do when he has to but that's about it


Dreamweaver, no wonder you are trying to lose a few with DH cooking like that!!!!


----------



## mjs

daralene said:


> Myfanwy wrote....These character, or personality changes are most disconcerting!
> He has developed a habit of coming through the house only wearing a t shirt- I have horrors of him doing it when we have visitors- but so far ok!
> At the risk of sounding like the cracked record it really is a second childhood.


So sorry to hear this. I know he must have been such a proud young man. How heartbreaking and way too much for you. Loads of loving thoughts for you both and hope you can find some help. I think you need to talk to the bank too and get all the money put in just your name or you may find it gone. I only say this to protect you as you will need this money to live on.
Hugs
[/quote]

I was thinking along those lines too.


----------



## pammie1234

Happy Birthday, Marianne!


----------



## Edith M

daralene said:


> Lisa crafts 62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sam & everyone else. Sorry I have not ben on here lately. Mom was in the hospital for 3 days last week. She has a really bad infection in the groin area where they took out the lymph nodes last October. They were giving her antibiotics in an I-V drip every 4 hours. She came home last Friday & she went to our doctor today & he said there might be another pocket of infection under the first place so he gave her antibiotic pills & sent up an appointment with the surgeon that lanced the infection out at the hospital last Tuesday. I am working on a stamped baby quilt that I am doing the embroidery work on. My new sister-in-law said that they are thinking about having a 2nd public wedding in the spring so all of the family & friends that did not go to the first one can go. So I am working on my weight loss. I have lost 10 lbs so far & am working on more. I found free weight loss web site called Spark People & they even have part of the site set up with free reciepies. For my brother & I mom gives us money & we go out to eat. I agree with the others on your granddaughter's finger. If she ever wants to learn to play a musical instrument she will need straight fingers.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Lisa, sorry about your Mom's infection, but the weight loss is fabulous. There is also a thread on KP where people are giving each other support for weight loss. Sorry, I don't have a link, but it is nice if you want a little more support.
Click to expand...

Just go to Search and type in Weight Support. I have been corresponding with these ladies and find them very helpful. I am sure men would also be welcomed as excess weight is not at all gender specific.


----------



## Edith M

Grandma M said:


> Ive got a big question. Why is it I always get the tea party on Saturday instead of Friday. Here it is 2:57 am Saturday morning and knitting forum has just come on line. here is the tea party that is supposed to be on friday. Hey by the time I comment on anything there are 6 pages already going and everyone is signing off for the night. Now I don't live that far away, just in the pacific NW. So somebody clue me in Anyway Sam I do enjoy your tea party and Julia Childs cake is yummy (nice receipe). Hope you all are having a good day. In about 12 hrs I taking my very first cruise to Alaska. I've never been on a ship before and this trip is for a whole week. I am looking forward to this big time. This is my retirement present to myself.


You will love it. Alaska is such a fasinating place. I went several years ago and it was wonderful.


----------



## daralene

Got a wicker chair painted today. It is going to be used in the garden with a plant on it since it has seen its better days. Got my grocery shopping done for company. Will make the stuffed artichokes. OK here's the ingredients but they didn't give amounts (Two Fat Ladies tv series for cooking). I like to get inspired anyway, so I will see how it turns out and let you know:
Stuffed artichokes
(stuffing)
black olives
bread crumbs - freshly made (I got sourdough bread to make them)
capers
onion
parsley
tomatoes (thinking of using sun dried?)
freshly grated parmesan cheese about 1/4 cup
Hmmmmm....wondering how fresh garlic would be in there? I might add some.

I found jumbo artichokes, so they should have a big enough center for stuffing.
They said you put them in a pan with oil and bake for an hour. Think I will boil them some to make sure they will be cooked through and then add stuffing and bake. If they turn out I will post a photo.

Got fresh fruit for fruit salad:
champagne grapes
cherries - I will have red fingers as I pit them and slice them myself
blackberries
raspberries 
peaches - these I will add just before so they don't go all watery. I don't add sugar, just use ripe fruit and it is sweet all by itself. Have some vanilla Greek Yogurt if anybody wants that with the fruit.

Tomorrow I will shop at the Farmer's Market and get fresh veggies. Also got some cornbread that actually has corn in it and whole grain organic sourdough bread along with some great butter for the artichokes and for the bread. I don't normally have butter but for company it will be special and a treat.

Mixed nuts with dried cranberries and dried blueberries and dark chocolate chunks for a snack. I'm thinking of buying a lemon tart for dessert. They are so delicious.

Can you believe I forgot to get the valances for the kitchen at the dry cleaners. They were already closed when I remembered. Thank goodness the company doesn't arrive till late Monday morning so I should have time to get them up if I remember:shock: :roll: :roll: The house is in great shape. Sounds like so many of us have been on cleaning frenzies. It feels so nice and everything looks new with carpets cleaned, windows washed, books and WIP's stashed away. Oh, we are as bad with books as I am with yarn and patterns. It was like moving with all the boxes we packed. 

Much of my artwork in my house is by my friend, an artist and photographer, and her husband is a fabulous woodworker so we have many things from him around the house too. We will have supper here the day they arrive and the next day take them to Skaneateles Lake, NY. Another lovely Finger Lakes town. Probably take the boat out onto the lake.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Daralene, it sounds like a drizzle of lemon juice squeezed over top of those artichokes would be a tease for the taste buds! have fun with the company!!!


----------



## Althea

Well, I've just caught up with reading pages 4 to 25, and it's nearly lunchtime on Sunday (I started reading around 9 a.m.) Myfanwy, thank you for reprinting the corn pudding recipe: I have been sure to bookmark it this time and plan to make it during the week. Daralene, love the photos of Niagra: brought back memories of the four months I spent in USA and Canada in 1974! Travelled on my own, mostly by Greyhound Bus around the States, and crossed Canada on Canadian Pacific Railways from Vancouver to Montreal. Took the Maid of the Mist tour (from memory it was from the Canadian side, but I may be wrong) and remember the coloured raincoats (I think mine was yellow) and still managed to get quite wet. Also visited Mexico (which I hated - probably because I was travelling solo and didn't speak Spanish, and it was uncomfortably hot). In those days it wasn't 'fashionable', and probably not very feasible, to travel to Alaska, but a cruise along the inland passage is in my dreams, and also to visit New England in the fall. Like I said, in my dreams, but it's nice to fantasise. Good to see Gingerwitch back after so long away: hope she finds time to drop back more often. Wishing you all a happy Sunday and a good week ahead.


----------



## west coast kitty

Daralene - a fabulous menu for your company. Hope you have a great visit.


----------



## jmai5421

daralene said:


> Wanted to share a few photos for those of you who haven't seen Niagara Falls from our little trip with the grandchildren. This was the view from our hotel window. The grandchildren were sleeping so I was sneaking in the photos trying not to wake anyone up. No time for photos later. Know lots of you probably have seen this :wink: So for anyone interested.
> 
> There is always a rainbow and most often a double or triple rainbow and you see both ends of it if it is sunny. So if anyone wants to get wet in a very turbulent river, you could get two pots of gold. No sun early in the morning so no rainbow. Didn't have the camera later as we were in the waterpark having loads and loads of fun.
> 
> They have boats called "Maid of the Mist" that take you along the river right up to the Canadian Falls and you get sprayed and really wet so they give you hooded raincoats to wear. That is an amazing experience and well worth doing.
> 
> It's hard for me to tell what photos I chose to use as they are so tiny when you are choosing and eyesight isn't what it used to be even with glasses, so using the vignette helps me to pick the right photos.


Beautiful pictures. Looks like it would be a fun trip with the grandchildren. I have not been there. I've only seen a few pictures, none as nice as yours.


----------



## Dreamweaver

AZ Sticks said:


> Well Sam, I'm caught up again and it's time to think about supper - here is a quick and easy recipe that can be made for 1 or a whole family - be back later - Sandi
> http://www.tasteofhome.com/Recipes/Savory-Spinach-Chicken?pmcode=IMHDV03T&_mid=2378810&_rid=2378810.558202.71014


Yum...... We have several of the taste of Home cookbooks.... I'm pinning this one. Love that it gives the carbs and all. Love spinach......


----------



## rpuhrmann

Hi Sam! Over in our neck of the woods, in some of our schools, the kids don't have lockers anymore, so they have to carry all their books around, and then take them all home. But yes, the teachers assign homework like they are the kid's only teacher.
Roberta

"my grandson's backpack used to be so heavy i wondered how he carried it - not sure teachers need to assign that much homework - or at least not all of them every night. maybe if they had to carry the backpacks they would learn."


----------



## Dreamweaver

daralene said:


> Oh my goodness Jynx. Are you able to leave??


 I'm not worried about it... I don't plan on rolling around in the grass after they spray.... but I do worry about the animals, etc. I also wonder just how effective it is going to be.... We have had a good rain for the last 3 hours.....and our area has already been sprayed. There will be spraying Sun. and Mon., when the rain is supposedly over, but not covering the areas already sprayed........

Me..... Leave.... that would be a trick. We were all ready to go to dinner and called mom to tell her we were on the way to pick her up..... She sounded off and says she is not feeling well, doesn't know what is wrong... cant verbalize a problem but "No, doesn't need me to come take her to Dr." Told her we would call or stop by to see if she needed anything. We went ahead to dinner with the kids and had a lovely couple of hours.... stopped on the way home and picked up a treat for mom and went by the house. She did not wake up when I opened the garage door.... no lights on, she was asleep.... (The TV was not working right - though she told me it was.) we decided to let her sleep and did not wake her.... Don' know if that was the right decision.... Did not check to see if she had taken the antibiotics... pretty sure she didn't.... I figure better to leave them in the bowl so I can show her that she is not acting responsibly....Of course we are worried..... and will have to deal with it tomorrow morning.... Need to call DD and tell her not to plan on picking her up for church.......


----------



## Needleme

Dreamweaver said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness Jynx. Are you able to leave??
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not worried about it... I don't plan on rolling around in the grass after they spray.... but I do worry about the animals, etc. I also wonder just how effective it is going to be.... We have had a good rain for the last 3 hours.....and our area has already been sprayed. There will be spraying Sun. and Mon., when the rain is supposedly over, but not covering the areas already sprayed........
> 
> Me..... Leave.... that would be a trick. We were all ready to go to dinner and called mom to tell her we were on the way..... She sounded off and says she is not feeling well, doesn't know what is wrong... cant verbalize a problem but"No, doesn't need me to come take her to Dr." Told her we would all or stop by to see if she needed anything. We went ahead to dinner with the kids and had a lovely couple of hours.... stopped on the way home and picked up a treat for mom and went by the house. She did not wake up when I opened the garage door.... no lights on, she was asleep.... (The TV was not working right - though she told me it was.) we decided to let her sleep and did not wake her.... Don' know if that was the right decision.... Did not check to see if she had taken the antibiotics... pretty sure she didn't.... I figure better to leave them in the bowl so I can show her that she is not acting responsibly....Of course we are worried..... and will have to deal with it tomorrow morning.... Need to call DD and tell he not to plan on picking her up for church.......
Click to expand...

You are on the top of my prayer list tonight, dear lady. This is overwhelming. Are the brothers helping out yet?


----------



## daralene

5mmdpns said:


> Daralene, it sounds like a drizzle of lemon juice squeezed over top of those artichokes would be a tease for the taste buds! have fun with the company!!!


Oh yes, I forgot the lemon. You also use it when trimming the artichoke to keep it from going brown. I think a little lemon in the butter for dipping might be nice too. Thank you so much. Lemon is definitely needed!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Now that's what friends are for ;-)


----------



## Dreamweaver

west coast kitty said:


> Daralene - a fabulous menu for your company. Hope you have a great visit.


I second that... Love all that yummy fruit and the Two Fat Ladies were never much on specifics.... but the artichokes sound wonderful.... No wonder you were on a cleaning frenzy..... with company coming.. Have a wonderful visit.... Just looked at some wicker in a repurposingstore.... Love it, but couldn't find the right piece.... so I'll keep looking...... I did just donate the King chair to the nursery... Loved it too, but DH started to spray paint it, didn't finish and left it in the rain so more unravelingtahn I wanted to deal with to come back in as a bedroom chair.....


----------



## jmai5421

bellestarr12 said:


> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purl2diva said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello from Wisconsin,
> 
> We!ve had some more rain so the grass is growing rapidly (as are the weeds) and turning green again.
> 
> We spent the day shopping-- a kitchen store which I love, a Whole Foods stop, a favorite place for lunch and bakery and then a visit to my favorite yarn shop. Believe it or not, I came out empty handed! Perhaps I need to take my temperature!
> 
> Love both the recipes. There's nothing better than chocolate!
> 
> Have a great week.
> 
> Joy
> 
> 
> 
> Wisconson Joy, love Whole Foods but don't have one here. We are getting a Trader Joe's though and that will give us some new options. ;-)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Love Trader Joe's. We just got one in town. Does anyone have a Fresh and Easy? I love that store when I go to my daughter's in AZ.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where does your daughter live? I'm in Tucson and we have 4 Trader Joes, plus Whole Foods (quite a bit pricier so I don't go there as often) and Sprouts, which was Sunflower Markets till a few weeks ago. Do nearly all our shopping at TJ and Sprouts/Sunflower, but I've never even heard of Fresh and Easy. My daughter lives in Phoenix so I'm up there fairly often and would check it out if I knew where one was.
Click to expand...

She lives in Chandler. We go to Sprouts s lot when I am there. She has a daughter that has allergies and can't have any artifical color, preservatives or flavors. Fresh and Easy, Sprouts and Trader Joes are all good in this respect.


----------



## gingerwitch

5mmdpns said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! Although it may have seemed like it, I am not gone for good and have been trying, in spectacularly unsuccessful fashion, to keep up with the TP. You guys are unbelievably chatty and I just haven't been able to keep up. Became way behind when DH went into the hospital for a week a couple of months ago (he's fine now, but has a minor heart problem which will need to be dealt with at some point), and never was able to catch up. And life is now extremely busy as summer on the Oregon Coast (defined as 60 F and not raining) is very short lived so for us dedicated gardeners a year's worth of projects must be condensed into 3 months of virtually non-stop hard labor. I promise to try to participate on even an occasional basis as I miss all of you and the great interaction but please forgive if I'm silent for prolonged periods--sometimes there just aren't enough hours in the day. Sam, love the Caruso casserole--I knew there was a reason I bought mozzarella and parmesan the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Gingerwitch, we now know to pray for your DH too and it is an opportunity to give you a Tea Party hug!!! consider yourself hugged! I was concerned for your eyes as I thought you had mentioned getting a surgical correction done??
Click to expand...

Hi 5, and thanks for the hug! Eye surgery is in my future, hopefully the relatively distant future. My ophthamologist will wait until the cataracts, tiny at present, become a problem and will then do that and the glaucoma surgery at the same time. So it could be several years, assuming the eye drops continue to work.


----------



## Lurker 2

I need to trust more in God's caring for us both- a couple of good things happened at church, and I am feeling a lot more hopeful!
You people are my major support at present! But I do need more than virtual support, I will wait a day or two yet, then get back to the hospital. As Sam said the squeaky wheel gets more oil! He is talking of when he will go again to Australia- I am humouring him about this- the girls are going to have to explain!



AZ Sticks said:


> Oh Myfanwy, I'm keeping you and Fale in my thoughts. Perhaps just humoring him about the savings at this point might be best. 2 years is a long time and things could easily change. You might consider contacting the assessment team sooner rather that later if you are feeling stressed. They are there for your benefit as well as Fale's. We're here if you need us!! Deep Breath - Sandi
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still confronting the 'issue' Poledra! I find it very mood destroying. [sorry for the grrroan]. We will get there. Family not keen on having Fale live with them on a permanent basis- but have invited us for a holiday together [leads into dog minding problem!] A lot of the current argument is over who has access to the savings account- he wants half of the retirement savings when it falls due, in a couple of years- but it is only me who has contributed, apart from one $10 deposit only. He keeps forgetting that he spent $3,000 on beer and living it up when he was last in Samoa. I did not know this grasping aspect of his personality before we married- it emerged a few years later. I am at last accepting that in all likelihood it is the onset of dementia. I have been warned that the needs assessment team, who will be able to organise greater help for me, are very slow to get moving. At least they exist, with out all the hassle that our Joe has had to go through for his Mom. I need my sense of humour.
> 
> 
> 
> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morning everyone, I 'm caught up again and sitting with my first cup o' coffee.  Made it to the Farmers Market, they block off Main St and set up on the street. I got corn and potatoes, they had a lot of other great looking stuff but I still have too many of the other stuff.
> 
> I'm going to get some sewing done today, I need to get a few market bags made, then I'll do some knitting later today.
> 
> I'll check in later, hope all are having a great day. Myfanwy, hope you got Fale all sorted out for Church easily and beautiful pictures.
> 
> Grandma M, hope you have a wonderful trip, being from Alaska I'm rather proud and partial to it's beauty.
> 
> Daralene, gorgeous pics, the gardens are beautiful, some day I'll make it to Niagara Falls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## ivyrain

Our area is using a larvicide on the mosquitos here and seem happy with it. The mayor wanted the fairgrounds sprayed before our county fair and the control district said no! They finally worked it out for partial spray and continue with the larvicide.
My husband had West Nile 3 years ago. He was one of the first in our area and very, very ill. He is never sick so wasn't very patient or very good at it! He ended up missing 3 months work and had to go to a neurologist before he was released. He was also bitten when he was out hunting in October- way late for skeeters.
I say kill them anyway you can!!!!


----------



## daralene

west coast kitty said:


> Daralene - a fabulous menu for your company. Hope you have a great visit.


Thank you....I never feel like I am ready.


----------



## daralene

jmai5421 said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wanted to share a few photos for those of you who haven't seen Niagara Falls from our little trip with the grandchildren. This was the view from our hotel window. The grandchildren were sleeping so I was sneaking in the photos trying not to wake anyone up. No time for photos later. Know lots of you probably have seen this :wink: So for anyone interested.
> 
> There is always a rainbow and most often a double or triple rainbow and you see both ends of it if it is sunny. So if anyone wants to get wet in a very turbulent river, you could get two pots of gold. No sun early in the morning so no rainbow. Didn't have the camera later as we were in the waterpark having loads and loads of fun.
> 
> They have boats called "Maid of the Mist" that take you along the river right up to the Canadian Falls and you get sprayed and really wet so they give you hooded raincoats to wear. That is an amazing experience and well worth doing.
> 
> It's hard for me to tell what photos I chose to use as they are so tiny when you are choosing and eyesight isn't what it used to be even with glasses, so using the vignette helps me to pick the right photos.
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful pictures. Looks like it would be a fun trip with the grandchildren. I have not been there. I've only seen a few pictures, none as nice as yours.
Click to expand...

Wow, I feel quite complimented. Hope to give you ones with the rainbows as we go there each year. Seems the grandchildren love it and want to go every year so I'll give it a try next time.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Needleme said:


> You are on the top of my prayer list tonight, dear lady. This is overwhelming. Are the brothers helping out yet?


Thanks for that.... I wasn't going to talk about mom this week-end... but this is just the topper on a total up and down week with the dental surgery, glasses, depression, good mood and talk, lack of ability to manage the TV... real problems remembering what was happening when...... Called day after dental work.... to see if she had the wrong day, wasn't I going to take her for dental work? Told her to look in the mirror... I know that was residual from the sedation but still..... Yes this latest wrinkle is upsetting and just makes me more convinced that she needs to not be alone.... She should have called me earlier in the day.. I had spoken to her around 11. If she can't determine when she needs help, how am I supposed to know? No brothers....She has mentioned a half dozen times that Ted did not call, as he promised and she is not happy about it..... He should be coming back from vacation tomorrow and may remember to check in. Bill is unaware.... I haven't called, but I'm not sure he is in town and DH is so mad at him for NOT calling me...... If we end up in the hospital, he will be called.... Otherwise - I *think* he is coming to take mom for a week-end and wanted him to see a few things for himself... though such a short time probably won't show anything..... I appreciate your good thoughts... The whole situtation has me constantly stressed and second guessing things... Not good.....


----------



## daralene

Dreamweaver said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness Jynx. Are you able to leave??
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not worried about it... I don't plan on rolling around in the grass after they spray.... but I do worry about the animals, etc. I also wonder just how effective it is going to be.... We have had a good rain for the last 3 hours.....and our area has already been sprayed. There will be spraying Sun. and Mon., when the rain is supposedly over, but not covering the areas already sprayed........
> 
> Me..... Leave.... that would be a trick. We were all ready to go to dinner and called mom to tell her we were on the way..... She sounded off and says she is not feeling well, doesn't know what is wrong... cant verbalize a problem but"No, doesn't need me to come take her to Dr." Told her we would all or stop by to see if she needed anything. We went ahead to dinner with the kids and had a lovely couple of hours.... stopped on the way home and picked up a treat for mom and went by the house. She did not wake up when I opened the garage door.... no lights on, she was asleep.... (The TV was not working right - though she told me it was.) we decided to let her sleep and did not wake her.... Don' know if that was the right decision.... Did not check to see if she had taken the antibiotics... pretty sure she didn't.... I figure better to leave them in the bowl so I can show her that she is not acting responsibly....Of course we are worried..... and will have to deal with it tomorrow morning.... Need to call DD and tell he not to plan on picking her up for church.......
Click to expand...

Oh no, so sorry to hear about this with your mom in addition to her not being dressed right to go out. I just went throught this whole dental thing with my mother 2 yrs. ago and it was awful. Really affected her health. Hope your mother does better. Please keep us posted.

Glad you won't be out in that spray and know there isn't much of an alternative with people getting so sick and dying. I remember the first West Nile case when I was living in Germany and they announced it in NY. Can you believe how it has spread. Sure hope they get it under control. Stay safe.
Hugs.


----------



## preston

thank you 2cats - this sounds so good. wonder if it would be just as tasty in zucchini?

sam



2CatsinNJ said:


> As requested,Sam,here's my recipe for Picadillo :
> 
> 1 lb ground beef, browned with a chopped onion + bell pepper.
> Season with some salt if you like, black pepper, 1/2 teaspoon cinnamon, 1/4 teaspoon ground cloves, 1-2 teaspoons cumin, 3 cloves of chopped garlic. Add 2 cups of chopped tomatoes + 3 teaspoons of vinegar. Bring to a boil, reduce heat, cover & simmer 30 minutes. Stir in 1/2 cup dark raisins + 1/3 cup toasted slivered almonds & simmer another 10-12 minutes to let the flavors blend.
> Options : add chopped stuffed green olives, capers, a finely chopped hot pepper if you like (I didn't have one, so we used hot sauce).
> I baked a butternut squash,split it & stuffed the picadillo into it, topped the halves with Monterey Jack cheese & melted the cheese in the microwave.
> 
> This is a Cuban dish that has many variations, all of which are yummy.
> Hope someone out there likes it as much as we do!


----------



## pammie1234

I know what you mean. I called my mom today and it rang and rang and rang. She finally answered and said she was asleep. So we hung up. I never tried to call her back, thinking she would call me. It will be interesting to see if she remembers what happened! She asks the same questions over and over in the same conversation. It really exercises my patience! What really makes me sad is that I know that I will probably be just like that in about 25 years! I really don't want to drive my child crazy! But, I know I will!


----------



## daralene

Dreamweaver said:


> west coast kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Daralene - a fabulous menu for your company. Hope you have a great visit.
> 
> 
> 
> I second that... Love all that yummy fruit and the Two Fat Ladies were never much on specifics.... but the artichokes sound wonderful.... No wonder you were on a cleaning frenzy..... with company coming.. Have a wonderful visit.... Just looked at some wicker in a repurposingstore.... Love it, but couldn't find the right piece.... so I'll keep looking...... I did just donate the King chair to the nursery... Loved it too, but DH started to spray paint it, didn't finish and left it in the rain so more unravelingtahn I wanted to deal with to come back in as a bedroom chair.....
Click to expand...

Wow, you know of the Two Fat Ladies too. Someone on here told me about them and what a riot they are. I'm quite addicted. Even if they didn't have some great ideas, they are worth watching for their visits to various places. Hunting with men in kilts on the Scottish Highlands for the dinner. The fabulous Welsh men's choir, and today the boys choir, think that was in N. Yorkshire.

Think if I ever get any more wicker it will be that new stuff that is good in all weather....but the old ones will do for the garden and a planter in them.


----------



## daralene

gingerwitch said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! Although it may have seemed like it, I am not gone for good and have been trying, in spectacularly unsuccessful fashion, to keep up with the TP. You guys are unbelievably chatty and I just haven't been able to keep up. Became way behind when DH went into the hospital for a week a couple of months ago (he's fine now, but has a minor heart problem which will need to be dealt with at some point), and never was able to catch up. And life is now extremely busy as summer on the Oregon Coast (defined as 60 F and not raining) is very short lived so for us dedicated gardeners a year's worth of projects must be condensed into 3 months of virtually non-stop hard labor. I promise to try to participate on even an occasional basis as I miss all of you and the great interaction but please forgive if I'm silent for prolonged periods--sometimes there just aren't enough hours in the day. Sam, love the Caruso casserole--I knew there was a reason I bought mozzarella and parmesan the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Gingerwitch, we now know to pray for your DH too and it is an opportunity to give you a Tea Party hug!!! consider yourself hugged! I was concerned for your eyes as I thought you had mentioned getting a surgical correction done??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi 5, and thanks for the hug! Eye surgery is in my future, hopefully the relatively distant future. My ophthamologist will wait until the cataracts, tiny at present, become a problem and will then do that and the glaucoma surgery at the same time. So it could be several years, assuming the eye drops continue to work.
Click to expand...

Just had to say how nice it is to see your smiling face again. Thought you were gone for good and missed you. Yay,you are ok and DH will be I hope.
Another TP Hug from me


----------



## preston

i will definitely be there for dinner daralene - don't forget to set an extra place.

sam



daralene said:


> Got a wicker chair painted today. It is going to be used in the garden with a plant on it since it has seen its better days. Got my grocery shopping done for company. Will make the stuffed artichokes. OK here's the ingredients but they didn't give amounts (Two Fat Ladies tv series for cooking). I like to get inspired anyway, so I will see how it turns out and let you know:
> Stuffed artichokes
> (stuffing)
> black olives
> bread crumbs - freshly made (I got sourdough bread to make them)
> capers
> onion
> parsley
> tomatoes (thinking of using sun dried?)
> freshly grated parmesan cheese about 1/4 cup
> Hmmmmm....wondering how fresh garlic would be in there? I might add some.
> 
> I found jumbo artichokes, so they should have a big enough center for stuffing.
> They said you put them in a pan with oil and bake for an hour. Think I will boil them some to make sure they will be cooked through and then add stuffing and bake. If they turn out I will post a photo.
> 
> Got fresh fruit for fruit salad:
> champagne grapes
> cherries - I will have red fingers as I pit them and slice them myself
> blackberries
> raspberries
> peaches - these I will add just before so they don't go all watery. I don't add sugar, just use ripe fruit and it is sweet all by itself. Have some vanilla Greek Yogurt if anybody wants that with the fruit.
> 
> Tomorrow I will shop at the Farmer's Market and get fresh veggies. Also got some cornbread that actually has corn in it and whole grain organic sourdough bread along with some great butter for the artichokes and for the bread. I don't normally have butter but for company it will be special and a treat.
> 
> Mixed nuts with dried cranberries and dried blueberries and dark chocolate chunks for a snack. I'm thinking of buying a lemon tart for dessert. They are so delicious.
> 
> Can you believe I forgot to get the valances for the kitchen at the dry cleaners. They were already closed when I remembered. Thank goodness the company doesn't arrive till late Monday morning so I should have time to get them up if I remember:shock: :roll: :roll: The house is in great shape. Sounds like so many of us have been on cleaning frenzies. It feels so nice and everything looks new with carpets cleaned, windows washed, books and WIP's stashed away. Oh, we are as bad with books as I am with yarn and patterns. It was like moving with all the boxes we packed.
> 
> Much of my artwork in my house is by my friend, an artist and photographer, and her husband is a fabulous woodworker so we have many things from him around the house too. We will have supper here the day they arrive and the next day take them to Skaneateles Lake, NY. Another lovely Finger Lakes town. Probably take the boat out onto the lake.


----------



## Lurker 2

It is a delicate balance, giving him room to think things out, and having to be there as carer. When we were crossing the road this morning Fale failed to notice a car coming on the near side.
The driver unlike many actually stopped and waved us over.



AZ Sticks said:


> Sounds like you are going to have to keep a close eye on him Myfanwy..... Sandi
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a wonder DH and I are alive. All the kids in the neighborhood used to run behind the DDT trucks and I loved the ones that poured the black oil on top of the asphalt.... How did we ever survive.
> 
> 
> 
> We did have fun as kids didn't we??!!!! I used to sit in the middle of the road and pop tar bubbles! Catch bullfrogs down in the creek. Waded out into the slough up to my neck in mud (but my hands had to be clean). I long for those days sometimes. Kids today don't really know what it was like to truly have fun!
> 
> I am finally caught up!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But they will be computing geniuses!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, computer geniuses with arthritic hands, carpel tunnel and bad backs from hauling half their life in their backpacks!!!!!
> 
> I hope you and Fale made it to church fully clothed...... When I picked mom up for all the errands yesterday, she had a *nice] duster on and that is all.... not like her at all... I do hope you can get an evaluation and some help....
> 
> Oh darn, I owe you a long note and had hoped to call Joe P today and wanted to get some knitting done...... No such luck. I am alive.... Mom has new temporary teeth (two days lost and a few problems but I'm giving you all a break). Mom has new glasses as of yesterday but I don't know if she will wear them other than for reading..... We've been over every day this week to turn TV on for her.... Another tale....
> 
> I have an hour to get hair done, dressed, present's wrapped.. The day is gone..... and little done.... Since we didn't go to grocery store yesterday with mom, will have to do that tomorrow so my uninterrupted day will be gone.... Woe is me........ Always something...... Just like everyone else on here..... I think it is called life....
> 
> 3 laps to go on the race and then I'm upstairs. Hope to see you all tomorrow.....*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> These character, or personality changes are most disconcerting!
> He has developed a habit of coming through the house only wearing a t shirt- I have horrors of him doing it when we have visitors- but so far ok!
> At the risk of sounding like the cracked record it really is a second childhood.*
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Dreamweaver

gingerwitch said:


> Hi 5, and thanks for the hug! Eye surgery is in my future, hopefully the relatively distant future. My ophthamologist will wait until the cataracts, tiny at present, become a problem and will then do that and the glaucoma surgery at the same time. So it could be several years, assuming the eye drops continue to work.


I'm waiting for the cataracts to be "ripe" too..... Mine may be sooner. My SIL has been diagnosed with glaucoma and they have just done the cataract surgery a little early in an attempt to relieve some of the pressure... Hers were probably more advanced.... My Dr. says that there is no telling or predicting when the ataracts may be ready... it cold be years or 10 months... everyone is different.... Hope you are a long way off from needing anything.....


----------



## preston

nice to see you ivyrain - hope you had a good time visiting - we hope to see you again real soon - we like lots of people in the conversation.

sam



ivyrain said:


> Our area is using a larvicide on the mosquitos here and seem happy with it. The mayor wanted the fairgrounds sprayed before our county fair and the control district said no! They finally worked it out for partial spray and continue with the larvicide.
> My husband had West Nile 3 years ago. He was one of the first in our area and very, very ill. He is never sick so wasn't very patient or very good at it! He ended up missing 3 months work and had to go to a neurologist before he was released. He was also bitten when he was out hunting in October- way late for skeeters.
> I say kill them anyway you can!!!!


----------



## west coast kitty

Dreamweaver - so very sorry for your continuing worries; I'll also keep you and your family in my prayers. Sorry if you have already answered this before, but has your mom's doctor made an assessment of her abilities or possibly referred her to a neurologist? That may help push your brothers into action.


----------



## Lurker 2

I stand amazed Joe at what you have managed to do for so many of your family! Thank you for including us in the prayers at church.



Joe P said:


> checking in this evening and letting you know I am reading and Marianne Happy Birthday and Mcfanwy your trials with Fale your spouse is not easy I had my Aunt who suffered with similar issues for 15 years that I took care of her and finally got her in a foster home that took care of her and visited with her as much as possible. I called her every day and was there after work. It was the best I could do because I could not care for her properly and the government cared for her through medicaid, thank God. I have no idea what you have for fundings there where you live my prayers are with you totally. I will make you my Mass intention tomorrow morning at my Catholic church. You are a trouper , you go girl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.... joe p


----------



## gingerwitch

Daralene--another hug! How very nice. I have a dumb question--how do you hollow out an artichoke for stuffing? I've never had this or tried to do it but it sounds fabulous. Presumably you leave the heart but somehow remove all the thistle. And on the topic of fruit--if anyone has fresh blueberries and mangoes as we do now, well the combination is to die for. I'd always loved peaches with blues but this is the best!!


----------



## Lurker 2

west coast kitty said:


> beautiful sunrise Myfanwy - glad you let us share it with you


Thank you- you probably all realise I love sunrise! my view for sunset, is much less photogenic!


----------



## Marianne818

Good Evening everyone  I've had a fantasically wonderfilled weekend!!! Both my sons and my DIL got in last night, stayed up very late and talked and talked :lol: Went to Helen, Ga (a Swiss style village) (tourist area) for brunch and a walk around all the shops. Home for cake and a surprise bunch of gifts. Dinner was at my favorite place Hog Wild :lol: a Bar-b-q place that is wonderful! I baked my cake, a Coke Cake, turned out YUMM!! if I do say so myself :XD: Tomorrow we are going to go drive all over this area and show them the beauty of our mountains. 
Thank you for all the wonderful birthday wishes!! I'll be back on tomorrow evening to catch up with everyone's post! ;-) 
Sweet dreams, may your days be filled with joy, love and happiness! 
{{{{{{{{{{{Hugs to all}}}}}}}}}}} Marianne ;-)


----------



## Lurker 2

At heart he still is very proud. Someone mentioned Power of Attorney. We were lucky last year to find a lady fluent in Samoan who helped us get all that sorted out.



daralene said:


> Myfanwy wrote....These character, or personality changes are most disconcerting!
> He has developed a habit of coming through the house only wearing a t shirt- I have horrors of him doing it when we have visitors- but so far ok!
> At the risk of sounding like the cracked record it really is a second childhood.


So sorry to hear this. I know he must have been such a proud young man. How heartbreaking and way too much for you. Loads of loving thoughts for you both and hope you can find some help. I think you need to talk to the bank too and get all the money put in just your name or you may find it gone. I only say this to protect you as you will need this money to live on.
Hugs
[/quote]


----------



## Lurker 2

I used to print up the bank balances each payment day, but now he finds old ones, and thinks he still has the $3,000 I gave him out of my Dad's estate! I don't do this any longer!



mjs said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Myfanwy wrote....These character, or personality changes are most disconcerting!
> He has developed a habit of coming through the house only wearing a t shirt- I have horrors of him doing it when we have visitors- but so far ok!
> At the risk of sounding like the cracked record it really is a second childhood.
> 
> 
> 
> So sorry to hear this. I know he must have been such a proud young man. How heartbreaking and way too much for you. Loads of loving thoughts for you both and hope you can find some help. I think you need to talk to the bank too and get all the money put in just your name or you may find it gone. I only say this to protect you as you will need this money to live on.
> Hugs
Click to expand...

I was thinking along those lines too.[/quote]


----------



## Lurker 2

Sounds superb, may I come too!!!?



daralene said:


> Got a wicker chair painted today. It is going to be used in the garden with a plant on it since it has seen its better days. Got my grocery shopping done for company. Will make the stuffed artichokes. OK here's the ingredients but they didn't give amounts (Two Fat Ladies tv series for cooking). I like to get inspired anyway, so I will see how it turns out and let you know:
> Stuffed artichokes
> (stuffing)
> black olives
> bread crumbs - freshly made (I got sourdough bread to make them)
> capers
> onion
> parsley
> tomatoes (thinking of using sun dried?)
> freshly grated parmesan cheese about 1/4 cup
> Hmmmmm....wondering how fresh garlic would be in there? I might add some.
> 
> I found jumbo artichokes, so they should have a big enough center for stuffing.
> They said you put them in a pan with oil and bake for an hour. Think I will boil them some to make sure they will be cooked through and then add stuffing and bake. If they turn out I will post a photo.
> 
> Got fresh fruit for fruit salad:
> champagne grapes
> cherries - I will have red fingers as I pit them and slice them myself
> blackberries
> raspberries
> peaches - these I will add just before so they don't go all watery. I don't add sugar, just use ripe fruit and it is sweet all by itself. Have some vanilla Greek Yogurt if anybody wants that with the fruit.
> 
> Tomorrow I will shop at the Farmer's Market and get fresh veggies. Also got some cornbread that actually has corn in it and whole grain organic sourdough bread along with some great butter for the artichokes and for the bread. I don't normally have butter but for company it will be special and a treat.
> 
> Mixed nuts with dried cranberries and dried blueberries and dark chocolate chunks for a snack. I'm thinking of buying a lemon tart for dessert. They are so delicious.
> 
> Can you believe I forgot to get the valances for the kitchen at the dry cleaners. They were already closed when I remembered. Thank goodness the company doesn't arrive till late Monday morning so I should have time to get them up if I remember:shock: :roll: :roll: The house is in great shape. Sounds like so many of us have been on cleaning frenzies. It feels so nice and everything looks new with carpets cleaned, windows washed, books and WIP's stashed away. Oh, we are as bad with books as I am with yarn and patterns. It was like moving with all the boxes we packed.
> 
> Much of my artwork in my house is by my friend, an artist and photographer, and her husband is a fabulous woodworker so we have many things from him around the house too. We will have supper here the day they arrive and the next day take them to Skaneateles Lake, NY. Another lovely Finger Lakes town. Probably take the boat out onto the lake.


----------



## west coast kitty

Marianne, so happy for your wonderful birthday spent with your family; sounds like everyone thoroughly enjoyed themselves with more to come tomorrow to continue the celebration


----------



## Lurker 2

My pleasure- good thing I had copied it!



Althea said:


> Well, I've just caught up with reading pages 4 to 25, and it's nearly lunchtime on Sunday (I started reading around 9 a.m.) Myfanwy, thank you for reprinting the corn pudding recipe: I have been sure to bookmark it this time and plan to make it during the week. Daralene, love the photos of Niagra: brought back memories of the four months I spent in USA and Canada in 1974! Travelled on my own, mostly by Greyhound Bus around the States, and crossed Canada on Canadian Pacific Railways from Vancouver to Montreal. Took the Maid of the Mist tour (from memory it was from the Canadian side, but I may be wrong) and remember the coloured raincoats (I think mine was yellow) and still managed to get quite wet. Also visited Mexico (which I hated - probably because I was travelling solo and didn't speak Spanish, and it was uncomfortably hot). In those days it wasn't 'fashionable', and probably not very feasible, to travel to Alaska, but a cruise along the inland passage is in my dreams, and also to visit New England in the fall. Like I said, in my dreams, but it's nice to fantasise. Good to see Gingerwitch back after so long away: hope she finds time to drop back more often. Wishing you all a happy Sunday and a good week ahead.


----------



## Lurker 2

Oh my goodness, we will keep you in our prayers!



Dreamweaver said:


> Needleme said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are on the top of my prayer list tonight, dear lady. This is overwhelming. Are the brothers helping out yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for that.... I wasn't going to talk about mom this week-end... but this is just the topper on a total up and down week with the dental surgery, glasses, depression, good mood and talk, lack of ability to manage the TV... real problems remembering what was happening when...... Called day after dental work.... to see if she had the wrong day, wasn't I going to take her for dental work? Told her to look in the mirror... I know that was residual from the sedation but still..... Yes this latest wrinkle is upsetting and just makes me more convinced that she needs to not be alone.... She should have called me earlier in the day.. I had spoken to her around 11. If she can't determine when she needs help, how am I supposed to know? No brothers....She has mentioned a half dozen times that Ted did not call, as he promised and she is not happy about it..... He should be coming back from vacation tomorrow and may remember to check in. Bill is unaware.... I haven't called, but I'm not sure he is in town and DH is so mad at him for NOT calling me...... If we end up in the hospital, he will be called.... Otherwise - I *think* he is coming to take mom for a week-end and wanted him to see a few things for himself... though such a short time probably won't show anything..... I appreciate your good thoughts... The whole situtation has me constantly stressed and second guessing things... Not good.....
Click to expand...


----------



## west coast kitty

so very sorry for your ongoing worries Myfanwy; all forms of dementia are so painful for family members. I hope you continue to receive the support you need from family, friends and professionals as well as your virtual TP family. This gives your love of sunrises special meaning. Prayers for you and your family


----------



## Dreamweaver

west coast kitty said:


> Dreamweaver - so very sorry for your continuing worries; I'll also keep you and your family in my prayers. Sorry if you have already answered this before, but has your mom's doctor made an assessment of her abilities or possibly referred her to a neurologist? That may help push your brothers into action.


Mom hates Dr.s and does not have one here yet because she is very specific as to what she wants in a Dr. and I haven't found one yet. The eyes and the teeth have taken precidence.... The *only* medication she takes is Gabapentin for her residual shingles pain. She is in gret shape physically.... I have told her we will have to find a Dr. when next she needs her prescription refilled, but that isn't even true.... Her AR Dr. would probably do it. I hear what you are saying... but no way mom would agree to being tested and what she does with Dr's is leave them as soon as she hears something not to her liking..... The one brother who is most involved with mom and has her POA wants to let her stay in her own home because that is what *she* wants... She was not like this 6 months ago, when she bought the house.... the move has just been a totally disorienting experience... most unexpected. The other brother is not aware of the situation... too busy to check in and just assumes mom is like she used to be and that I have everything handled..... I am going to have to insist that we all meet and talk or I am going to have to have to inform them that I can't do this an set a deadline for a serious change...... Of course, I can say all that..... We are a block away... She is totally dependent on us... I can't just stop.... I am sitting here with a paper I just tore out that lists some assistance in home and I will be discussing it with her and brother very soon..... I need the boys to meet with me though, so that we can agree and present a united front. If Ted wants her to stay in her house, I won't be able to do anything about a retirement facility. that is OK if he wants to have her relocate... but that is a mistake, not only for the amount of family around but for another hit on the disorientation..... I know he will eventually see it,, in fact he does, he just feels no urgency to fix it.... and I do......


----------



## charliesaunt

Dreamweaver said:


> west coast kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver - so very sorry for your continuing worries; I'll also keep you and your family in my prayers. Sorry if you have already answered this before, but has your mom's doctor made an assessment of her abilities or possibly referred her to a neurologist? That may help push your brothers into action.
> 
> 
> 
> Mom hates Dr.s and does not have one here yet because she is very specific as to what she wants in a Dr. and I haven't found one yet. The eyes and the teeth have taken precidence.... The *only* medication she takes is Gabapentin for her residual shingles pain. She is in gret shape physically.... I have told her we will have to find a Dr. when next she needs her prescription refilled, but that isn't even true.... Her AR Dr. would probably do it. I hear what you are saying... but no way mom would agree to being tested and what she does with Dr's is leave them as soon as she hears something not to her liking..... The one brother who is most involved with mom and has her POA wants to let her stay in her own home because that is what *she* wants... She was not like this 6 months ago, when she bought the house.... the move has just been a totally disorienting experience... most unexpected. The other brother is not aware of the situation... too busy to check in and just assumes mom is like she used to be and that I have everything handled..... I am going to have to insist that we all meet and talk or I am going to have to have to inform them that I can't do this an set a deadline for a serious change...... Of course, I can say all that..... We are a block away... She is totally dependent on us... I can't just stop.... I am sitting here with a paper I just tore out that lists some assistance in home and I will be discussing it with her and brother very soon..... I need the boys to meet with me though, so that we can agree and present a united front. If Ted wants her to stay in her house, I won't be able to do anything about a retirement facility. that is OK if he wants to have her relocate... but that is a mistake, not only for the amount of family around but for another hit on the disorientation..... I know he will eventually see it,, in fact he does, he just feels no urgency to fix it.... and I do......
Click to expand...

Jynx, you have been very good to your mom through this move and all that has transpired since, but you refer to your brothers as the "boys".....they are MEN and need to take on some of the responsibility. You have not been well yourself, and it is easy to say "we can discuss this later" when you are not the person having to deal with circumstances on a daily basis. You know I've been in a similar situation. It is not easy to say, "I can't do this"....but you need to, for yourself, your husband and your own family.

Put together a list of in-home assistance facilities available and give the list to your brother who has the POA and tell him, you have been told by your own physician that you cannot continue to do all you've been doing since it is hurting your own health and he will have to come to Texas and get people in place to take care of your mom.

This is not easy because you have a loving heart but if you become ill something will need to be done THEN, so it might as well be done NOW.


----------



## Dreamweaver

myfanwy said:


> Oh my goodness, we will keep you in our prayers!


And I am sending all kinds of positive thoughts and support to you. It sounds like you really have your hands full. This may seem a dumb thought, but if you have done a Power of Attorney with the lady that spoke Samoan, who has it.... you? Then you should have no trouble protecting the bank account... Does Fale even have the ability to access any of it? I think you are needing an evaluation very soon. How does Fale do communicating with others if you two use a rather private language? That could make evaluation an care a challenge..... So, I have all these questions for you and no answers...... for either of us..... I do think your situation is quickly becoming more critical and a possible safety issue though..... and maybe more solvable, if you are legally able to make decisions about it......


----------



## daralene

preston said:


> i will definitely be there for dinner daralene - don't forget to set an extra place.
> 
> sam
> 
> Oh Sam, that would be a riot. They are coming up from Cleveland Heights, so just be there early Monday morning and I will delight in your presence. You can keep us entertained with tales of your family and animals. :thumbup: Bill will be smoking some wild salmon for them and I will make a dijon mustard sauce for it. Does anyone have a good recipe for the mustard. Otherwise I will google it. I have some dill in the garden that I will use.


----------



## daralene

Dreamweaver said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness, we will keep you in our prayers!
> 
> 
> 
> And I am sending all kinds of positive thoughts and support to you. It sounds like you really have your hands full. This may seem a dumb thought, but if you have done a Power of Attorney with the lady that spoke Samoan, who has it.... you? Then you should have no trouble protecting the bank account... Does Fale even have the ability to access any of it? I think you are needing an evaluation very soon. How does Fale do communicating with others if you two use a rather private language? That could make evaluation an care a challenge..... So, I have all these questions for you and no answers...... for either of us..... I do think your situation is quickly becoming more critical and a possible safety issue though..... and maybe more solvable, if you are legally able to make decisions about it......
Click to expand...

So well put....we care about you Myfanwy and we know what a wonderful person Fale was and it must be so hard to accept that he is changed, but you are living it day to day. Loads of hugs and wishes for the right choices to be made. You and Dreamweaver are going through the same things and I even went through a little of what Dreamweaver is going through a few years ago. Details are different, but the dental surgery and damage to Mom's health were very difficult to go through. I hate to say it but we almost lost her because Mom decided to have too much work done all at once and it was the dentist's idea to do it that way. Not wise at that age to have so much surgery at once. My heart goes out to both of you and all the caregivers on here. These are not the decisions we wanted to be making, but it is what life is giving us. I pray for both of you.
Loving thoughts to both of you and loads of Hugs.


----------



## daralene

myfanwy said:


> Sounds superb, may I come too!!!?
> 
> Oh yes, you have a standing invitation. Sam is coming too. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> DH is going to smoke some wild salmon for them. I think you like fish :wink: When should I pick you up at the airport?


----------



## daralene

myfanwy said:


> I used to print up the bank balances each payment day, but now he finds old ones, and thinks he still has the $3,000 I gave him out of my Dad's estate! I don't do this any longer!
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Myfanwy wrote....These character, or personality changes are most disconcerting!
> He has developed a habit of coming through the house only wearing a t shirt- I have horrors of him doing it when we have visitors- but so far ok!
> At the risk of sounding like the cracked record it really is a second childhood.
> 
> 
> 
> So sorry to hear this. I know he must have been such a proud young man. How heartbreaking and way too much for you. Loads of loving thoughts for you both and hope you can find some help. I think you need to talk to the bank too and get all the money put in just your name or you may find it gone. I only say this to protect you as you will need this money to live on.
> Hugs
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was thinking along those lines too.
Click to expand...

[/quote]

Sure is hard to start thinking that way. I know each step along the way is heartbreaking and although it is easy for us to see steps to take, this is very emotional for you. That is quite something that you thought of this and I'm so glad you did, but I know each step is saying good-bye to the Fale you lived with all these years. Good for you for starting to take care of yourself because all your energy has been focused on Fale. I know you are making steps to take care of yourself and please do. We don't want to lose you too.
Hugs


----------



## daralene

Marianne818 said:


> Good Evening everyone  I've had a fantasically wonderfilled weekend!!! Both my sons and my DIL got in last night, stayed up very late and talked and talked :lol: Went to Helen, Ga (a Swiss style village) (tourist area) for brunch and a walk around all the shops. Home for cake and a surprise bunch of gifts. Dinner was at my favorite place Hog Wild :lol: a Bar-b-q place that is wonderful! I baked my cake, a Coke Cake, turned out YUMM!! if I do say so myself :XD: Tomorrow we are going to go drive all over this area and show them the beauty of our mountains.
> Thank you for all the wonderful birthday wishes!! I'll be back on tomorrow evening to catch up with everyone's post! ;-)
> Sweet dreams, may your days be filled with joy, love and happiness!
> {{{{{{{{{{{Hugs to all}}}}}}}}}}} Marianne ;-)


So glad to hear you had such a great time and are doing so many wonderful things. You may have a hard time catching up, but just hearing from you is wonderful.


----------



## preston

that would be so fun daralene - i'll be there is spirit - i'll be thinking of you.

sam



daralene said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> i will definitely be there for dinner daralene - don't forget to set an extra place.
> 
> Oh Sam, that would be a riot. They are coming up from Cleveland Heights, so just be there early Monday morning and I will delight in your presence. You can keep us entertained with tales of your family and animals. :thumbup: Bill will be smoking some wild salmon for them and I will make a dijon mustard sauce for it. Does anyone have a good recipe for the mustard. Otherwise I will google it. I have some dill in the garden that I will use.
Click to expand...


----------



## Dreamweaver

charliesaunt said:


> Jynx, you have been very good to your mom through this move and all that has transpired since, but you refer to your brothers as the "boys".....they are MEN and need to take on some of the responsibility. You have not been well yourself, and it is easy to say "we can discuss this later" when you are not the person having to deal with circumstances on a daily basis. You know I've been in a similar situation. It is not easy to say, "I can't do this"....but you need to, for yourself, your husband and your own family.
> 
> Put together a list of in-home assistance facilities available and give the list to your brother who has the POA and tell him, you have been told by your own physician that you cannot continue to do all you've been doing since it is hurting your own health and he will have to come to Texas and get people in place to take care of your mom.
> 
> This is not easy because you have a loving heart but if you become ill something will need to be done THEN, so it might as well be done NOW.


You are right.... and it *is* affecting my entire family... DH has even discussed this with mom and I have to a small degree and she is actually very concerned about me on her good days.... even yesterday she was saying how we had to do something more towards getting my cough fixed. My darling young neighbor said "play the cancer card". That isn't going to be necesssay as it is the true that Gerry and I have a lot of medical things coming up.... not all that serious, but time consuming and necessary... Colonoscopies for both; he needs a CT-scan and meeting with the guy who did the stent... and he is having some twinges.... back to the arthritis guy in Nov. I am having to go back to pulmonoligist, another broncoscope, and urologist and GP.... Maybe cataract surgery after the first of the year.... We want the time to do together some of the things that are good for us and I want to not be always waiting for the other shoe to drop or feel like we can't be away for any length of time The kid's start school the 27th so lots of activities... not that we don't always take mom, but if she continues to have problems and not want to participate, *that* will be a huge problem and indication that things are bad, as she is very social. I can tell by what I saw at house this evening that she has done nothing since I took her home yesterday afternoon..... The "boys" are loving and well intentioned, just not realizing or accepting how things are and need to "hear" me. I would like to make it work until the New Year so we can have one nice holiday season together so we get to have some of the good times, but that may not be possible.... I *am* assembling quite a stack of info.... retirement places, home help, and a log of weekly happenings..... Just need to get everyone in one spot. If that doesn't happen soon, they will get separate phone calls and then a conference call.... I *know* I can't do this forever.... just hate to be the bad guy and the one to pull the plug.....


----------



## Dreamweaver

Marianne818 said:


> Good Evening everyone  I've had a fantasically wonderfilled weekend!!! Both my sons and my DIL got in last night, stayed up very late and talked and talked :lol: Went to Helen, Ga (a Swiss style village) (tourist area) for brunch and a walk around all the shops. Home for cake and a surprise bunch of gifts. Dinner was at my favorite place Hog Wild :lol: a Bar-b-q place that is wonderful! I baked my cake, a Coke Cake, turned out YUMM!! if I do say so myself :XD: Tomorrow we are going to go drive all over this area and show them the beauty of our mountains.
> Thank you for all the wonderful birthday wishes!! I'll be back on tomorrow evening to catch up with everyone's post! ;-)
> Sweet dreams, may your days be filled with joy, love and happiness!
> {{{{{{{{{{{Hugs to all}}}}}}}}}}} Marianne ;-)


Sounds like a wonderful day with more to come.... (Who takes are of mom while you are finally getting out?) So glad your birthday has been full of good things... including that Coke cake.... I haven't had one of those in forever.....


----------



## daralene

Dreamweaver said:


> west coast kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Daralene - a fabulous menu for your company. Hope you have a great visit.
> 
> 
> 
> I second that... Love all that yummy fruit and the Two Fat Ladies were never much on specifics.... but the artichokes sound wonderful.... No wonder you were on a cleaning frenzy..... with company coming.. Have a wonderful visit.... Just looked at some wicker in a repurposingstore.... Love it, but couldn't find the right piece.... so I'll keep looking...... I did just donate the King chair to the nursery... Loved it too, but DH started to spray paint it, didn't finish and left it in the rain so more unravelingtahn I wanted to deal with to come back in as a bedroom chair.....
Click to expand...

I forgot to say that as soon as this couple leave we expect FIL and stepMIL. Thank goodness for credit cards or we would be eating cardboard after all my trips to Ohio and paying for all meals and Mom's and then baby shower and trip to the Falls was very expensive. Then I got the gardens mulched and carpets cleaned and it wasn't cheap. Well, not a good month for $$ but a good month for seeing family and being with friends :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## preston

i am truly concerned for you and your husband jynx - your health issues - the stress - i really don't know how you do it. it's time for both of you to take care of yourselves - and enjoy life a little with less responsibiities. everyone's been preaching - you don't need me in the mix - just want you to know i'm sending you and your husband positive and healing energy by the bushel.

sam


----------



## preston

almost two o'clock - and not in the afternoon - lol - nighty night - don't let the bedbugs bite - see you in the am.

sam


----------



## Lurker 2

west coast kitty said:


> so very sorry for your ongoing worries Myfanwy; all forms of dementia are so painful for family members. I hope you continue to receive the support you need from family, friends and professionals as well as your virtual TP family. This gives your love of sunrises special meaning. Prayers for you and your family


Thank you west coast kitty! As they say it is a very 'long goodbye'. I just so hope I don't walk the same path[ but who knows?]. 
My daughter does not mean to be forgetful she just overloads herself, and because of circumstances, has several foster mothers, and the birth mother tends to get forgot. With Dad however it is a different story- he gets virtual games of scrabble and frequent meeting for cups of coffee. When she was a baby, it was quite comical how like her dad she was. There is the possible sharing of the Aspergers tendency, which I may also have aspects of- just had never really thought it that way through, the baby used to mimic her dad in sleep- no way was that a learned feature!


----------



## Lurker 2

This may by now be a belated birthday, Marianne, I have finally worked out why I could not figure how people were saying happy birthday, and yet you are not listed in the birthdays on the 'home page', you are down as 'birthday' N/A!!!! So happy birthday dear, whenever it was!



Marianne818 said:


> Good Evening everyone  I've had a fantasically wonderfilled weekend!!! Both my sons and my DIL got in last night, stayed up very late and talked and talked :lol: Went to Helen, Ga (a Swiss style village) (tourist area) for brunch and a walk around all the shops. Home for cake and a surprise bunch of gifts. Dinner was at my favorite place Hog Wild :lol: a Bar-b-q place that is wonderful! I baked my cake, a Coke Cake, turned out YUMM!! if I do say so myself :XD: Tomorrow we are going to go drive all over this area and show them the beauty of our mountains.
> Thank you for all the wonderful birthday wishes!! I'll be back on tomorrow evening to catch up with everyone's post! ;-)
> Sweet dreams, may your days be filled with joy, love and happiness!
> {{{{{{{{{{{Hugs to all}}}}}}}}}}} Marianne ;-)


----------



## Lurker 2

Dreamweaver said:


> west coast kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver - so very sorry for your continuing worries; I'll also keep you and your family in my prayers. Sorry if you have already answered this before, but has your mom's doctor made an assessment of her abilities or possibly referred her to a neurologist? That may help push your brothers into action.
> 
> 
> 
> Mom hates Dr.s and does not have one here yet because she is very specific as to what she wants in a Dr. and I haven't found one yet. The eyes and the teeth have taken precidence.... The *only* medication she takes is Gabapentin for her residual shingles pain. She is in gret shape physically.... I have told her we will have to find a Dr. when next she needs her prescription refilled, but that isn't even true.... Her AR Dr. would probably do it. I hear what you are saying... but no way mom would agree to being tested and what she does with Dr's is leave them as soon as she hears something not to her liking..... The one brother who is most involved with mom and has her POA wants to let her stay in her own home because that is what *she* wants... She was not like this 6 months ago, when she bought the house.... the move has just been a totally disorienting experience... most unexpected. The other brother is not aware of the situation... too busy to check in and just assumes mom is like she used to be and that I have everything handled..... I am going to have to insist that we all meet and talk or I am going to have to have to inform them that I can't do this an set a deadline for a serious change...... Of course, I can say all that..... We are a block away... She is totally dependent on us... I can't just stop.... I am sitting here with a paper I just tore out that lists some assistance in home and I will be discussing it with her and brother very soon..... I need the boys to meet with me though, so that we can agree and present a united front. If Ted wants her to stay in her house, I won't be able to do anything about a retirement facility. that is OK if he wants to have her relocate... but that is a mistake, not only for the amount of family around but for another hit on the disorientation..... I know he will eventually see it,, in fact he does, he just feels no urgency to fix it.... and I do......
Click to expand...

Jynx, you so have my fellow feeling! been there had that with Mum, so many years ago. Of course not identical, but so much I can relate to. Take care, lots of love, and (((HUGS))).


----------



## Lurker 2

Dreamweaver said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness, we will keep you in our prayers!
> 
> 
> 
> And I am sending all kinds of positive thoughts and support to you. It sounds like you really have your hands full. This may seem a dumb thought, but if you have done a Power of Attorney with the lady that spoke Samoan, who has it.... you? Then you should have no trouble protecting the bank account... Does Fale even have the ability to access any of it? I think you are needing an evaluation very soon. How does Fale do communicating with others if you two use a rather private language? That could make evaluation an care a challenge..... So, I have all these questions for you and no answers...... for either of us..... I do think your situation is quickly becoming more critical and a possible safety issue though..... and maybe more solvable, if you are legally able to make decisions about it......
Click to expand...

Golly I had not really thought of invoking the POA, but I do have it, medical and legal, thank God. Fale is sort of unaware that he has lost all his bankcards. I suppose I should just cancel them and fail to get him new ones- he can't remember how to use them anyway! His recurring dream is to buy a motor car and drive me everywhere. The thought fills me with horror! He has a very useful 'total mobility' pass that gets him on taxis for half price, and his disability parking card. Most of the time he forgets- because I have them safely in my wallet and hand bag [for fear he would loose them].

Most of the time I interpret for him. In some situations there are Interpreters available- like at the hospital. It explains how I got ripped of by a Samoan woman who was supposed to come in each day to make sure all was ok, during the two months I was in Scotland last year. I had had to insist on a Samoan speaker- but trouble was finding someone honest. The company accepted what were clearly forged signatures from Fale- no one makes absolutely identical signatures but an inexperienced forgerer! And the doctor bungled the application for assistance- so I never had recompense for the thousands it cost me.


----------



## Lurker 2

daralene said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to print up the bank balances each payment day, but now he finds old ones, and thinks he still has the $3,000 I gave him out of my Dad's estate! I don't do this any longer!
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Myfanwy wrote....These character, or personality changes are most disconcerting!
> He has developed a habit of coming through the house only wearing a t shirt- I have horrors of him doing it when we have visitors- but so far ok!
> At the risk of sounding like the cracked record it really is a
> second childhood.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know Daralene, I think I mentioned how he had this long story of the pastor he had met while he was in Australia, and how he had been asked to be MC for a big birthday party coming up, and yet the girls assure me he never went to church with them in all the five weeks he was there. And spent most of the time sleeping, not eating, and asking to be taken home to 'R.... Road', 'home to julie' it reminds me so much of the last weeks with Mum, when I am sure she was close to the Lord, but in her case she talked of wanting to go to her 'husband'. I am scared his death may be closer than people realise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

daralene said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds superb, may I come too!!!?
> 
> Oh yes, you have a standing invitation. Sam is coming too. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> DH is going to smoke some wild salmon for them. I think you like fish :wink: When should I pick you up at the airport?
> 
> 
> 
> the 'virtual' airport of course. May be I should take flying lessons again and pilot myself over!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## melyn

hello from the UK, It's my first time at the tea party and just read the beautiful Rainbow Bridge poem and had to say thank you for posting it.



preston said:


> so sorry about snickers mrs s - it is so hard to let a pet go - maybe a new dog would help sometime in the future.
> 
> maybe this will help.
> 
> The Rainbow Bridge
> 
> inspired by a Norse legend
> By the edge of a woods, at the foot of a hill,
> Is a lush, green meadow where time stands still.
> Where the friends of man and woman do run,
> When their time on earth is over and done.
> 
> For here, between this world and the next,
> Is a place where each beloved creature finds rest.
> On this golden land, they wait and they play,
> Till the Rainbow Bridge they cross over one day.
> 
> No more do they suffer, in pain or in sadness,
> For here they are whole, their lives filled with gladness.
> Their limbs are restored, their health renewed,
> Their bodies have healed, with strength imbued.
> 
> They romp through the grass, without even a care,
> Until one day they start, and sniff at the air.
> All ears prick forward, eyes dart front and back,
> Then all of a sudden, one breaks from the pack.
> 
> For just at that instant, their eyes have met;
> Together again, both person and pet.
> So they run to each other, these friends from long past,
> The time of their parting is over at last.
> 
> The sadness they felt while they were apart,
> Has turned into joy once more in each heart.
> They embrace with a love that will last forever,
> And then, side-by-side, they cross over together.
> © 1998 Steve and Diane Bodofsky. All Rights Reserved.
> 
> 
> 
> mrs. s said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Preston,
> I just read a lot of your responses to the "Tea Party". I'm new to it. I look forward to more of your yummy recipes. JC Pennies is giving free haircuts for school aged children now. That is a wonderful idea. I am a teacher myself and I have to say I am getting excited about going back in two weeks and welcoming all of the students off of the school bus in their new outfits and smiles on their faces.
> We actually had to let our dog, Snickers go to sleep two weeks ago after a beautiful 15 year life with our family. We are still trying to get on with the different routine of not walking and feeding and loving a pet. But in the end we would never change the last 15 years.
> Well I look forward to our next discussions everyone.
Click to expand...


----------



## KateB

Joe P said:


> o'k now you have mentioned this before and I will take you up on it ifffffffffffffffffffff I can live there for the time and go visit my ancestors (the Bonners) gravesites. he he. I would love to sort your things out. I am good at it. I think I need to apply and be a butler for some wonderful family and be in old fashioned "service". A free flight to Scotland and back would be another fac tor.
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey joe - hope to see you sometime this weekend - are you getting enough rest?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Joe doesn't do rest! :lol: I want him to move here and sort out my house.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

If only I had the funds, Joe, I would! :lol: Maybe when I win the lottery, although I don't think I have much chance as a couple from our town won over £150million on the Euromillions Draw last year, so I reckon it's not coming back here very soon.


----------



## KateB

myfanwy said:


> And very unlikely ever to get there! [in my case] They are spectacular, aren't they! Sorry to hear your eyesight is playing up. I am curious to know how you get smileys in the middle of text- mine always end up at the bottom of the text! I am listening to a British classic -As Time Goes By - with Judi Dench and Geoffrey Palmer- I was going to have gifted it- I originally bought it for my Dad, when he was in the resthome- but I think I may keep it as Judi is so brilliant and with her macular degeneration we probably won't see much more of her.
> 
> If I click on a smiley in the middle of the text it usually stays there, but not always!*
> :lol: I love As Time Goes By, it's quite often repeated over here. I agree that Judi Dench's brilliant, and such a pity about her eyesight. Really enjoyed A Fine Romance too. Have you seen it? It's the one where she acts with her late husband whose name I've forgotten!
> 
> *See, that smiley jumped a line!


----------



## KateB

gingerwitch said:


> Hi everyone! Although it may have seemed like it, I am not gone for good and have been trying, in spectacularly unsuccessful fashion, to keep up with the TP. You guys are unbelievably chatty and I just haven't been able to keep up. Became way behind when DH went into the hospital for a week a couple of months ago (he's fine now, but has a minor heart problem which will need to be dealt with at some point), and never was able to catch up. And life is now extremely busy as summer on the Oregon Coast (defined as 60 F and not raining) is very short lived so for us dedicated gardeners a year's worth of projects must be condensed into 3 months of virtually non-stop hard labor. I promise to try to participate on even an occasional basis as I miss all of you and the great interaction but please forgive if I'm silent for prolonged periods--sometimes there just aren't enough hours in the day. Sam, love the Caruso casserole--I knew there was a reason I bought mozzarella and parmesan the other day.


Great to hear from you, Gingerwitch, you've been missed!


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> And very unlikely ever to get there! [in my case] They are spectacular, aren't they! Sorry to hear your eyesight is playing up. I am curious to know how you get smileys in the middle of text- mine always end up at the bottom of the text! I am listening to a British classic -As Time Goes By - with Judi Dench and Geoffrey Palmer- I was going to have gifted it- I originally bought it for my Dad, when he was in the resthome- but I think I may keep it as Judi is so brilliant and with her macular degeneration we probably won't see much more of her.
> 
> If I click on a smiley in the middle of the text it usually stays there, but not always!*
> :lol: I love As Time Goes By, it's quite often repeated over here. I agree that Judi Dench's brilliant, and such a pity about her eyesight. Really enjoyed A Fine Romance too. Have you seen it? It's the one where she acts with her late husband whose name I've forgotten!
> 
> *See, that smiley jumped a line!
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Williams- who died much too young. Yes I watched most of that! As Time Goes By is brilliant IMHO. Unfortunately Dad must have had a bad accident with the second disk- series 8, it has score marks, [circular] across the bottom side- and reads as 'no disk' Ah well, I also have 'inspector Morse', volume 3 but they appear undamaged.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

Hello melyn! from the deep Southern Oceans- Sam will be abed at the moment- so I will say welcome, lovely you could drop by, and I am sure Sam will be delighted to greet you when it reaches morning! The poem brought tears to my eyes for many pets waiting for me when it is my turn!



melyn said:


> hello from the UK, It's my first time at the tea party and just read the beautiful Rainbow Bridge poem and had to say thank you for posting it.
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> so sorry about snickers mrs s - it is so hard to let a pet go - maybe a new dog would help sometime in the future.
> 
> maybe this will help.
> 
> The Rainbow Bridge
> 
> inspired by a Norse legend
> By the edge of a woods, at the foot of a hill,
> Is a lush, green meadow where time stands still.
> Where the friends of man and woman do run,
> When their time on earth is over and done.
> 
> For here, between this world and the next,
> Is a place where each beloved creature finds rest.
> On this golden land, they wait and they play,
> Till the Rainbow Bridge they cross over one day.
> 
> No more do they suffer, in pain or in sadness,
> For here they are whole, their lives filled with gladness.
> Their limbs are restored, their health renewed,
> Their bodies have healed, with strength imbued.
> 
> They romp through the grass, without even a care,
> Until one day they start, and sniff at the air.
> All ears prick forward, eyes dart front and back,
> Then all of a sudden, one breaks from the pack.
> 
> For just at that instant, their eyes have met;
> Together again, both person and pet.
> So they run to each other, these friends from long past,
> The time of their parting is over at last.
> 
> The sadness they felt while they were apart,
> Has turned into joy once more in each heart.
> They embrace with a love that will last forever,
> And then, side-by-side, they cross over together.
> © 1998 Steve and Diane Bodofsky. All Rights Reserved.
> 
> 
> 
> mrs. s said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Preston,
> I just read a lot of your responses to the "Tea Party". I'm new to it. I look forward to more of your yummy recipes. JC Pennies is giving free haircuts for school aged children now. That is a wonderful idea. I am a teacher myself and I have to say I am getting excited about going back in two weeks and welcoming all of the students off of the school bus in their new outfits and smiles on their faces.
> We actually had to let our dog, Snickers go to sleep two weeks ago after a beautiful 15 year life with our family. We are still trying to get on with the different routine of not walking and feeding and loving a pet. But in the end we would never change the last 15 years.
> Well I look forward to our next discussions everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

How are you Kate?- I am working on more eyelash- still boa/scarves but have a ball to make a small teddybear, when I finish those! Are you in your garden?


----------



## KateB

Dh's dahlias have been spectacular this year, they must love the rain! :lol: I really like the wee red and white spotted one.


----------



## darowil

Hi all from warm sunny Katherine- the weather is beautiful, not too hot and still too early for the humidity. Hoping this will hold off till we get back home. We are down in Katherine until tomorrow and return to Darwin tomorrow. Darwin is in the north of Australia and thus is in the tropics. They only have 2 seasons-the wet and the dry,currently the dry. The build up is due sometime in September I gather- and is the worst time I gather, very high humidity (like I gather close to 100%) and no relief with rain.
Time to go now. See you all later.


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Dh's dahlias have been spectacular this year, they must love the rain! :lol: I really like the wee red and white spotted one.


My question became redundant- how lovely the dahlias are indeed!


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Hi all from warm sunny Katherine- the weather is beautiful, not too hot and still too early for the humidity. Hoping this will hold off till we get back home. We are down in Katherine until tomorrow and return to Darwin tomorrow. Darwin is in the north of Australia and thus is in the tropics. They only have 2 seasons-the wet and the dry,currently the dry. The build up is due sometime in September I gather- and is the worst time I gather, very high humidity (like I gather close to 100%) and no relief with rain.
> Time to go now. See you all later.


What a lovely suprise ,darowil, glad you could catch up, even if briefly!


----------



## KateB

Sandy said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cindycz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I have the wrong stuff Sam, but I thought when they did mass neighborhood sprays in the 60's it killed a lot of the birds off.
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> is there something wrong with using deet - it is the only thing i can use to keep the mosquitoes off.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Cindycz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pammie1234, I heard a bit on NPR (National Public Radio) about the spraying against mosquitoes/west Nile, that it is a synthetic form of a natural insecticide found in chrysanthemums. Thank goodness it is not DEET anymore!
> 
> Gramma M, What a great present to give to yourself.
> 
> DH and I just talked to a financial planner about retirement, and he was trying to sell us "whole life insurance". Good deal if you are rich and looking for a tax break! Now DH is depressed about the finances...I told him as long as I have him I'm rich : )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was ddt, and I think it caused soft shells on eggs so that future generations were lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a wonder DH and I are alive. All the kids in the neighborhood used to run behind the DDT trucks and I loved the ones that poured the black oil on top of the asphalt.... How did we ever survive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We did have fun as kids didn't we??!!!! I used to sit in the middle of the road and pop tar bubbles! Catch bullfrogs down in the creek. Waded out into the slough up to my neck in mud (but my hands had to be clean). I long for those days sometimes. Kids today don't really know what it was like to truly have fun!
> 
> I am finally caught up!!
Click to expand...

We used to put pennies on the railway lines so that they would get squashed flat when the train went over them. Never occurred to us that the same thing could happen to us! :lol:


----------



## KateB

myfanwy said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a wonder DH and I are alive. All the kids in the neighborhood used to run behind the DDT trucks and I loved the ones that poured the black oil on top of the asphalt.... How did we ever survive.
> 
> 
> 
> We did have fun as kids didn't we??!!!! I used to sit in the middle of the road and pop tar bubbles! Catch bullfrogs down in the creek. Waded out into the slough up to my neck in mud (but my hands had to be clean). I long for those days sometimes. Kids today don't really know what it was like to truly have fun!
> 
> I am finally caught up!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But they will be computing geniuses!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, computer geniuses with arthritic hands, carpel tunnel and bad backs from hauling half their life in their backpacks!!!!!
> 
> I hope you and Fale made it to church fully clothed...... When I picked mom up for all the errands yesterday, she had a *nice] duster on and that is all.... not like her at all... I do hope you can get an evaluation and some help....
> 
> Oh darn, I owe you a long note and had hoped to call Joe P today and wanted to get some knitting done...... No such luck. I am alive.... Mom has new temporary teeth (two days lost and a few problems but I'm giving you all a break). Mom has new glasses as of yesterday but I don't know if she will wear them other than for reading..... We've been over every day this week to turn TV on for her.... Another tale....
> 
> I have an hour to get hair done, dressed, present's wrapped.. The day is gone..... and little done.... Since we didn't go to grocery store yesterday with mom, will have to do that tomorrow so my uninterrupted day will be gone.... Woe is me........ Always something...... Just like everyone else on here..... I think it is called life....
> 
> 3 laps to go on the race and then I'm upstairs. Hope to see you all tomorrow.....*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> These character, or personality changes are most disconcerting!
> He has developed a habit of coming through the house only wearing a t shirt- I have horrors of him doing it when we have visitors- but so far ok!
> At the risk of sounding like the cracked record it really is a second childhood.*
Click to expand...

*

You're right it is. My mum had a penchant for putting her clothes on in the wrong order and then refusing to change because, 'it didn't matter.' She spent a whole day once like superman....with her knickers on top of her trousers! Keep smiling. *


----------



## Silverowl

Happy Birthday Marianne. Sorry for being late. It seems you have been having a lovely weekend with your family.


----------



## Lurker 2

oh my lord! but thanks for the giggle!!!..



KateB said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a wonder DH and I are alive. All the kids in the neighborhood used to run behind the DDT trucks and I loved the ones that poured the black oil on top of the asphalt.... How did we ever survive.
> 
> 
> 
> We did have fun as kids didn't we??!!!! I used to sit in the middle of the road and pop tar bubbles! Catch bullfrogs down in the creek. Waded out into the slough up to my neck in mud (but my hands had to be clean). I long for those days sometimes. Kids today don't really know what it was like to truly have fun!
> 
> I am finally caught up!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But they will be computing geniuses!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, computer geniuses with arthritic hands, carpel tunnel and bad backs from hauling half their life in their backpacks!!!!!
> 
> I hope you and Fale made it to church fully clothed...... When I picked mom up for all the errands yesterday, she had a *nice] duster on and that is all.... not like her at all... I do hope you can get an evaluation and some help....
> 
> Oh darn, I owe you a long note and had hoped to call Joe P today and wanted to get some knitting done...... No such luck. I am alive.... Mom has new temporary teeth (two days lost and a few problems but I'm giving you all a break). Mom has new glasses as of yesterday but I don't know if she will wear them other than for reading..... We've been over every day this week to turn TV on for her.... Another tale....
> 
> I have an hour to get hair done, dressed, present's wrapped.. The day is gone..... and little done.... Since we didn't go to grocery store yesterday with mom, will have to do that tomorrow so my uninterrupted day will be gone.... Woe is me........ Always something...... Just like everyone else on here..... I think it is called life....
> 
> 3 laps to go on the race and then I'm upstairs. Hope to see you all tomorrow.....*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> These character, or personality changes are most disconcerting!
> He has developed a habit of coming through the house only wearing a t shirt- I have horrors of him doing it when we have visitors- but so far ok!
> At the risk of sounding like the cracked record it really is a second childhood.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> You're right it is. My mum had a penchant for putting her clothes on in the wrong order and then refusing to change because, 'it didn't matter.' She spent a whole day once like superman....with her knickers on top of her trousers! Keep smiling. *
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

Hello Siver owl- good you could drop by!!!


----------



## Silverowl

Thanks Myfanwy. I read everyday to see how everyone is doing.


----------



## Lurker 2

Silverowl said:


> Thanks Myfanwy. I read everyday to see how everyone is doing.


I see you are just past mid-day! I am about to 'retire' for the second time- we have a plan of washing dogs, bathroom and doing the vacuuming tomorrow- Getting my sense of humour back- once the chores have been done on with my 'eyelash' knitting!


----------



## inishowen

My brother and I used to put pennies on the railway lines too. We were on holiday on the Isle of Man and the tracks passed by our guest house. I was about 5 and my brother was 10. The thing is, my parents knew we were doing this and just told us to be careful!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

inishowen said:


> My brother and I used to put pennies on the railway lines too. We were on holiday on the Isle of Man and the tracks passed by our guest house. I was about 5 and my brother was 10. The thing is, my parents knew we were doing this and just told us to be careful!!!!


Golly! did they have very slow trains?


----------



## inishowen

myfanwy said:


> inishowen said:
> 
> 
> 
> My brother and I used to put pennies on the railway lines too. We were on holiday on the Isle of Man and the tracks passed by our guest house. I was about 5 and my brother was 10. The thing is, my parents knew we were doing this and just told us to be careful!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Golly! did they have very slow trains?
Click to expand...

It was a slow train, a little local one. I'm talking the fifties here, but still, you don't let your kids play near railway tracks. I have to say my parents were loving and kind, but seemed to think my brother was old enough to look after me.


----------



## Lurker 2

I seem to remember something like it is a narrower gauge, it is the sort of thing my older one would have got away with! I know someone who created quite an explosion on a train line in his youth!


----------



## karhyunique

Good morning TPers, I'm in St Louis visiting my 2 month old grandson, okay my children too Lol, just wanted to chime in and thank Sam for the recipes and wish all a great week!


----------



## Bulldog

Good morning everyone...been up for hours. Another night of no sleep.

Jynx, I am so concerned for you. You are stretched too thin. I had a very similar situation with my Mom. For the last 10-15 yrs of her life my sister left everything to DH & I. It was extremely stressful, so I feel for you and will definitely be praying for you. I pray things will be resolved with brothers assistance and that you and DH can start enjoying each other and life.

Myfanwy..you are also in my prayers. You, too, are dealing with a devastating situation. Take care of yourself. You are loved.

Sandi..sending you well wishes with your thumb.

Gingerwitch...Glad to see you back. Take care of your eyes.

Mrs. S...My heart goes out to you over the loss of our beloved pets

Marianne...I have been asking where you were. HAPPY BIRTHDAY! I am so glad you had a good one

When I was a child, we were shelling field peas. I remember stuffing them up my nose and daddy had to take me to the doctor to have them removed.

Have a great Sunday everyone.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Dreamweaver said:


> west coast kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver - so very sorry for your continuing worries; I'll also keep you and your family in my prayers. Sorry if you have already answered this before, but has your mom's doctor made an assessment of her abilities or possibly referred her to a neurologist? That may help push your brothers into action.
> 
> 
> 
> Mom hates Dr.s and does not have one here yet because she is very specific as to what she wants in a Dr. and I haven't found one yet. The eyes and the teeth have taken precidence.... The *only* medication she takes is Gabapentin for her residual shingles pain. She is in gret shape physically.... I have told her we will have to find a Dr. when next she needs her prescription refilled, but that isn't even true.... Her AR Dr. would probably do it. I hear what you are saying... but no way mom would agree to being tested and what she does with Dr's is leave them as soon as she hears something not to her liking..... The one brother who is most involved with mom and has her POA wants to let her stay in her own home because that is what *she* wants... She was not like this 6 months ago, when she bought the house.... the move has just been a totally disorienting experience... most unexpected. The other brother is not aware of the situation... too busy to check in and just assumes mom is like she used to be and that I have everything handled..... I am going to have to insist that we all meet and talk or I am going to have to have to inform them that I can't do this an set a deadline for a serious change...... Of course, I can say all that..... We are a block away... She is totally dependent on us... I can't just stop.... I am sitting here with a paper I just tore out that lists some assistance in home and I will be discussing it with her and brother very soon..... I need the boys to meet with me though, so that we can agree and present a united front. If Ted wants her to stay in her house, I won't be able to do anything about a retirement facility. that is OK if he wants to have her relocate... but that is a mistake, not only for the amount of family around but for another hit on the disorientation..... I know he will eventually see it,, in fact he does, he just feels no urgency to fix it.... and I do......
Click to expand...

Dreamweaver, when you mentioned the gabapentin and I had been reading all of your Mom's strange behaviors/moods, red flags went up all over the place! Talk to any of her doctors ASAP and get them to wean her off of that gabapentin. (You can not stop it cold-turkey) You will get your Mom back! Side effects from the gabapentin can take days, weeks, or months to show up. Terrible side effects are what it does to the brain and emotions causing lots of upheavel to be going on. (I am not talking about the suicidal thoughts but much more than that!) My ex was on it for a short while and not on very heavy of a dosage and then one day I looked at him and watched in horror as he changed before my eyes! Get to a doctor and talk to him/her -- without your Mother present if you can. Write down what she has done and make a daily diary of her. Good luck with this!

BTW, I have worked as an RN and I am a Pharmacy Technician. You can also talk to your Mom's pharmacist or any pharmacist about this gabapentin. (Note to anyone else on gabapentin, these negative side effects are not experienced by everyone on it!!!)


----------



## Dreamweaver

KateB said:


> We used to put pennies on the railway lines so that they would get squashed flat when the train went over them. Never occurred to us that the same thing could happen to us! :lol:


Oh yes, and DH and friends used to cover them with mercury so they would look like dimes...... We were telling the kids about all these joys last night,,,, lead soldiers you could make yourself, broken thermometers.... They commented that they now knew *why* their father was crazy.......

The dahlias are wonderful... I quite like the little red and white one too. I don't know why, it reminds me of fireflies.... the white sparks of light

I have visions of your mom..... Inside out, I can see... wrong order... not so much! I'll be lucky if I just remember to get dressed......


----------



## Dreamweaver

5mmdpns said:


> Dreamweaver, when you mentioned the gabapentin and I had been reading all of your Mom's strange behaviors/moods, red flags went up all over the place! Talk to any of her doctors ASAP and get them to wean her off of that gabapentin. (You can not stop it cold-turkey) You will get your Mom back! Side effects from the gabapentin can take days, weeks, or months to show up. Terrible side effects are what it does to the brain and emotions causing lots of upheavel to be going on. (I am not talking about the suicidal thoughts but much more than that!) My ex was on it for a short while and not on very heavy of a dosage and then one day I looked at him and watched in horror as he changed before my eyes! Get to a doctor and talk to him/her -- without your Mother present if you can. Write down what she has done and make a daily diary of her. Good luck with this!
> 
> BTW, I have worked as an RN and I am a Pharmacy Technician. You can also talk to your Mom's pharmacist or any pharmacist about this gabapentin. (Note to anyone else on gabapentin, these negative side effects are not experienced by everyone on it!!!)


Thanks for that info. Another one of the gals shared her bad reaction to this as well. I had been trying to wean her off because of the eye and dizzyness warning and had broken all the pills in half....... I think she is mentally dependent on it as well...... I'm not sure it actually has anything to do with her memory loss.... and disorientation, though I will check it out. She is exhibiting very common "old lady" behaviour... having to have everything out to see it to know she has it.....not adjusting to new surroundings... that sort of thing..... In the old place, all that was in long term memory...... so she could find or remember anything.... now, she is 'rearranging' things just to refamiliarize herself with them.....


----------



## bowler

I am looking forward to joining in the tea party Sam. Thanks for the invite.

Maggie


----------



## 5mmdpns

Dreamweaver said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver, when you mentioned the gabapentin and I had been reading all of your Mom's strange behaviors/moods, red flags went up all over the place! Talk to any of her doctors ASAP and get them to wean her off of that gabapentin. (You can not stop it cold-turkey) You will get your Mom back! Side effects from the gabapentin can take days, weeks, or months to show up. Terrible side effects are what it does to the brain and emotions causing lots of upheavel to be going on. (I am not talking about the suicidal thoughts but much more than that!) My ex was on it for a short while and not on very heavy of a dosage and then one day I looked at him and watched in horror as he changed before my eyes! Get to a doctor and talk to him/her -- without your Mother present if you can. Write down what she has done and make a daily diary of her. Good luck with this!
> 
> BTW, I have worked as an RN and I am a Pharmacy Technician. You can also talk to your Mom's pharmacist or any pharmacist about this gabapentin. (Note to anyone else on gabapentin, these negative side effects are not experienced by everyone on it!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for that info. Another one of the gals shared her bad reaction to this as well. I had been trying to wean her off because of the eye and dizzyness warning and had broken all the pills in half....... I think she is mentally dependent on it as well...... I'm not sure it actually has anything to do with her memory loss.... and disorientation, though I will check it out. She is exhibiting very common "old lady" behaviour... having to have everything out to see it to know she has it.....not adjusting to new surroundings... that sort of thing..... In the old place, all that was in long term memory...... so she could find or remember anything.... now, she is 'rearranging' things just to refamiliarize herself with them.....
Click to expand...

Her "disorientation and memory loss" is one of the negative reactions to the gabapentin. Talk to the pharmacist and ask him how to wean her off of them. Tell him what you have been doing and ask him if there are any vitamin look-a-like pills you can substitute for them. I think he would tell you that you would now go to dosing every other day for a week and then once every two days for a week, etc. The vitamins will not harm her and will give her peace of mind. Good luck with this and a deep breath of fresh air for you!!! many gentle hugs too!! God will grant you wisdom and guidance for the things you need to do for your Mom. At this point, just leave the brothers out of things as you dont need that irritation there too. Your mother does not intentionally set out to hurt anyone and to mess things up. She is not being the mother that you knew and loved dearly. Hang in there!


----------



## 5mmdpns

bowler said:


> I am looking forward to joining in the tea party Sam. Thanks for the invite.
> 
> Maggie


A wee bit of bonnie Scot lass is called for here!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

Thank you Bulldog, forgot to look what part of the US you are in!



Bulldog said:


> Good morning everyone...been up for hours. Another night of no sleep.
> 
> Jynx, I am so concerned for you. You are stretched too thin. I had a very similar situation with my Mom. For the last 10-15 yrs of her life my sister left everything to DH & I. It was extremely stressful, so I feel for you and will definitely be praying for you. I pray things will be resolved with brothers assistance and that you and DH can start enjoying each other and life.
> 
> Myfanwy..you are also in my prayers. You, too, are dealing with a devastating situation. Take care of yourself. You are loved.
> 
> Sandi..sending you well wishes with your thumb.
> 
> Gingerwitch...Glad to see you back. Take care of your eyes.
> 
> Mrs. S...My heart goes out to you over the loss of our beloved pets
> 
> Marianne...I have been asking where you were. HAPPY BIRTHDAY! I am so glad you had a good one
> 
> When I was a child, we were shelling field peas. I remember stuffing them up my nose and daddy had to take me to the doctor to have them removed.
> 
> Have a great Sunday everyone.


----------



## Redkimba

Dreamweaver said:


> Oh yes, and DH and friends used to cover them with mercury so they would look like dimes...... We were telling the kids about all these joys last night,,,, lead soldiers you could make yourself, broken thermometers.... They commented that they now knew *why* their father was crazy...


My step-mom tells me stories like this of the stuff she & her siblings would do while growing up in W. Virginia. My favorite story of them taking a vine, swinging out over a road when a car was passing, tapping the car on the roof, then swinging back.

I just shake my head & tell her that I just wonder how they EVER made it to adulthood...

I've now checked in; I've had my coffee & bacon. Now I need to get sewing. So many projects, so little time.


----------



## Lurker 2

Jynx, it is well known that moving the elderly can precipitate situations such as you describe- we studied it in Psychology ll at Uni. Even though Mom thought she could do it, the brain just does not adapt quickly at her years. My heart goes out to you! May you have a peaceful Sunday!



Dreamweaver said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver, when you mentioned the gabapentin and I had been reading all of your Mom's strange behaviors/moods, red flags went up all over the place! Talk to any of her doctors ASAP and get them to wean her off of that gabapentin. (You can not stop it cold-turkey) You will get your Mom back! Side effects from the gabapentin can take days, weeks, or months to show up. Terrible side effects are what it does to the brain and emotions causing lots of upheavel to be going on. (I am not talking about the suicidal thoughts but much more than that!) My ex was on it for a short while and not on very heavy of a dosage and then one day I looked at him and watched in horror as he changed before my eyes! Get to a doctor and talk to him/her -- without your Mother present if you can. Write down what she has done and make a daily diary of her. Good luck with this!
> 
> BTW, I have worked as an RN and I am a Pharmacy Technician. You can also talk to your Mom's pharmacist or any pharmacist about this gabapentin. (Note to anyone else on gabapentin, these negative side effects are not experienced by everyone on it!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for that info. Another one of the gals shared her bad reaction to this as well. I had been trying to wean her off because of the eye and dizzyness warning and had broken all the pills in half....... I think she is mentally dependent on it as well...... I'm not sure it actually has anything to do with her memory loss.... and disorientation, though I will check it out. She is exhibiting very common "old lady" behaviour... having to have everything out to see it to know she has it.....not adjusting to new surroundings... that sort of thing..... In the old place, all that was in long term memory...... so she could find or remember anything.... now, she is 'rearranging' things just to refamiliarize herself with them.....
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

Glad to see you! We are up early on the bread baking detail! I unfortunately woke Fale up- but he did sleep a lot yesterday. Plan is housework today!... on a wet Monday morning, almost at the end of winter!



karhyunique said:


> Good morning TPers, I'm in St Louis visiting my 2 month old grandson, okay my children too Lol, just wanted to chime in and thank Sam for the recipes and wish all a great week!


----------



## Poledra65

preston said:


> poledra65 - need a definition - "sugar cylo" - please.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [Just fed my DH (David), he's been working in the sugar cylo's cleaning them out and then helping to build SM (stepmother's) fence so he's been requiring a good portion of food lately. lol
Click to expand...

It's a big tall round building like a grain cylo or sylo? but anyway, they store raw sugar in them. They are really high up, here's a pic but from a distance.


----------



## Lurker 2

we love meeting up with new folk!



bowler said:


> I am looking forward to joining in the tea party Sam. Thanks for the invite.
> 
> Maggie


----------



## Lurker 2

down here I think we spell it 'silo' have no idea why- is the photo where DH is working?- do you get mountains in Wyoming? I guess I could get my atlas, but then I would have to locate Torrington! it is a bit early in the day to be that organised! Enjoy the rest of your Sunday!!!...



Poledra65 said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> poledra65 - need a definition - "sugar cylo" - please.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [Just fed my DH (David), he's been working in the sugar cylo's cleaning them out and then helping to build SM (stepmother's) fence so he's been requiring a good portion of food lately. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a big tall round building like a grain cylo or sylo? but anyway, they store raw sugar in them. They are really high up, here's a pic but from a distance.
Click to expand...


----------



## nittergma

Love your Photos Darlene! We went there when my middle son was little, he wanted to see the rainbow but it was cloudy and he was disappointed not to get to see it. Just as we turned around to go I looked back and the son peeked through and there it was!! He was so happy and so was I!!


daralene said:


> Wanted to share a few photos for those of you who haven't seen Niagara Falls from our little trip with the grandchildren. This was the view from our hotel window. The grandchildren were sleeping so I was sneaking in the photos trying not to wake anyone up. No time for photos later. Know lots of you probably have seen this :wink: So for anyone interested.
> 
> There is always a rainbow and most often a double or triple rainbow and you see both ends of it if it is sunny. So if anyone wants to get wet in a very turbulent river, you could get two pots of gold. No sun early in the morning so no rainbow. Didn't have the camera later as we were in the waterpark having loads and loads of fun.
> 
> They have boats called "Maid of the Mist" that take you along the river right up to the Canadian Falls and you get sprayed and really wet so they give you hooded raincoats to wear. That is an amazing experience and well worth doing.
> 
> It's hard for me to tell what photos I chose to use as they are so tiny when you are choosing and eyesight isn't what it used to be even with glasses, so using the vignette helps me to pick the right photos.


----------



## west coast kitty

daralene said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> west coast kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Daralene - a fabulous menu for your company. Hope you have a great visit.
> 
> 
> 
> I second that... Love all that yummy fruit and the Two Fat Ladies were never much on specifics.... but the artichokes sound wonderful.... No wonder you were on a cleaning frenzy..... with company coming.. Have a wonderful visit.... Just looked at some wicker in a repurposingstore.... Love it, but couldn't find the right piece.... so I'll keep looking...... I did just donate the King chair to the nursery... Loved it too, but DH started to spray paint it, didn't finish and left it in the rain so more unravelingtahn I wanted to deal with to come back in as a bedroom chair.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I forgot to say that as soon as this couple leave we expect FIL and stepMIL. Thank goodness for credit cards or we would be eating cardboard after all my trips to Ohio and paying for all meals and Mom's and then baby shower and trip to the Falls was very expensive. Then I got the gardens mulched and carpets cleaned and it wasn't cheap. Well, not a good month for $$ but a good month for seeing family and being with friends :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
Click to expand...

There are definitely times when it's good to splurge on family and friends and maybe next month the $$ are a little tighter and menu and outings are simple and less costly. We've had a lot of visitors in the last 6 weeks and still have a small stash of leftovers in the freezer to draw on. (sometimes I wonder if the cats' grocery bills aren't getting close to ours??)


----------



## Lurker 2

I know I spend a horrific proportion of our 'kitty' on dog food!



west coast kitty said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> west coast kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Daralene - a fabulous menu for your company. Hope you have a great visit.
> 
> 
> 
> I second that... Love all that yummy fruit and the Two Fat Ladies were never much on specifics.... but the artichokes sound wonderful.... No wonder you were on a cleaning frenzy..... with company coming.. Have a wonderful visit.... Just looked at some wicker in a repurposingstore.... Love it, but couldn't find the right piece.... so I'll keep looking...... I did just donate the King chair to the nursery... Loved it too, but DH started to spray paint it, didn't finish and left it in the rain so more unravelingtahn I wanted to deal with to come back in as a bedroom chair.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I forgot to say that as soon as this couple leave we expect FIL and stepMIL. Thank goodness for credit cards or we would be eating cardboard after all my trips to Ohio and paying for all meals and Mom's and then baby shower and trip to the Falls was very expensive. Then I got the gardens mulched and carpets cleaned and it wasn't cheap. Well, not a good month for $$ but a good month for seeing family and being with friends :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are definitely times when it's good to splurge on family and friends and maybe next month the $$ are a little tighter and menu and outings are simple and less costly. We've had a lot of visitors in the last 6 weeks and still have a small stash of leftovers in the freezer to draw on. (sometimes I wonder if the cats' grocery bills aren't getting close to ours??)
Click to expand...


----------



## Gweniepooh

Wow, finally got caught up reading the TP news. This past weedk has been crazy. Last Sunday got the oldest DD and 5 grandkids moved into their own place after living 2 years with us. Then Friday moved our youngest DD down to college about 4 hours south of us. Our house now looks like a tornado went through it between moving everyone; we gave the oldest DD some furniture that she much needed and are down sizing our needs. Happily I'll be getting my crafting room back once all is said and done. What a task there is at hand doing this but I have plenty of time to work on it.


----------



## west coast kitty

KateB - the dahlias are beautiful. My mother also used to have a beautiful dahlia and perennial bed. Some of the neighbours used to bring their visiting friends around for a little garden tour of my parents' yard.


----------



## Lurker 2

sounds like a very quiet house now! It is great having a crafting room!



settleg said:


> Wow, finally got caught up reading the TP news. This past weedk has been crazy. Last Sunday got the oldest DD and 5 grandkids moved into their own place after living 2 years with us. Then Friday moved our youngest DD down to college about 4 hours south of us. Our house now looks like a tornado went through it between moving everyone; we gave the oldest DD some furniture that she much needed and are down sizing our needs. Happily I'll be getting my crafting room back once all is said and done. What a task there is at hand doing this but I have plenty of time to work on it.


----------



## mjs

pammie1234 said:


> I know what you mean. I called my mom today and it rang and rang and rang. She finally answered and said she was asleep. So we hung up. I never tried to call her back, thinking she would call me. It will be interesting to see if she remembers what happened! She asks the same questions over and over in the same conversation. It really exercises my patience! What really makes me sad is that I know that I will probably be just like that in about 25 years! I really don't want to drive my child crazy! But, I know I will!


There is a lot of research going on and I think there is hope for those of us who seem not to be affected yet.


----------



## mjs

Dreamweaver said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi 5, and thanks for the hug! Eye surgery is in my future, hopefully the relatively distant future. My ophthamologist will wait until the cataracts, tiny at present, become a problem and will then do that and the glaucoma surgery at the same time. So it could be several years, assuming the eye drops continue to work.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm waiting for the cataracts to be "ripe" too..... Mine may be sooner. My SIL has been diagnosed with glaucoma and they have just done the cataract surgery a little early in an attempt to relieve some of the pressure... Hers were probably more advanced.... My Dr. says that there is no telling or predicting when the ataracts may be ready... it cold be years or 10 months... everyone is different.... Hope you are a long way off from needing anything.....
Click to expand...

I think the business of cataracts being "ripe" is very old-fashioned thinking. I had my second one done before I noticed a problem because it was developing and I figured the younger I was to have the surgery the better since I would probably live long enough that it would have had to be done. I figure get it done when it is convenient and you are healthy. I was on straight medicare so I could make the decision. I suspected that if I had a plan with the local health center they would not have allowed me to have it yet. That was over ten years ago and I need no correction to do everything I want to, including driving.


----------



## Poots

Being fairly new to this site, what's the tea party all about? I loved reading all your replies to the Fuddy Duddy, I must be one ,too,I'm 82. Or are females called something different? I have been called an OF.


----------



## mjs

KateB said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> And very unlikely ever to get there! [in my case] They are spectacular, aren't they! Sorry to hear your eyesight is playing up. I am curious to know how you get smileys in the middle of text- mine always end up at the bottom of the text! I am listening to a British classic -As Time Goes By - with Judi Dench and Geoffrey Palmer- I was going to have gifted it- I originally bought it for my Dad, when he was in the resthome- but I think I may keep it as Judi is so brilliant and with her macular degeneration we probably won't see much more of her.
> 
> If I click on a smiley in the middle of the text it usually stays there, but not always!*
> :lol: I love As Time Goes By, it's quite often repeated over here. I agree that Judi Dench's brilliant, and such a pity about her eyesight. Really enjoyed A Fine Romance too. Have you seen it? It's the one where she acts with her late husband whose name I've forgotten!
> 
> *See, that smiley jumped a line!
> 
> 
> 
> Oddly, I never felt that she and Michael had any chemistry together.
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

melyn - all of us are so glad you stopped by for a cuppa and hope you will find yourself this way real soon. we love new people to join in the conversation and share a cup of tea. we will be keeping a place for you at the table.

sam



melyn said:


> hello from the UK, It's my first time at the tea party and just read the beautiful Rainbow Bridge poem and had to say thank you for posting it.
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> so sorry about snickers mrs s - it is so hard to let a pet go - maybe a new dog would help sometime in the future.
> 
> maybe this will help.
> 
> The Rainbow Bridge
> 
> inspired by a Norse legend
> By the edge of a woods, at the foot of a hill,
> Is a lush, green meadow where time stands still.
> Where the friends of man and woman do run,
> When their time on earth is over and done.
> 
> For here, between this world and the next,
> Is a place where each beloved creature finds rest.
> On this golden land, they wait and they play,
> Till the Rainbow Bridge they cross over one day.
> 
> No more do they suffer, in pain or in sadness,
> For here they are whole, their lives filled with gladness.
> Their limbs are restored, their health renewed,
> Their bodies have healed, with strength imbued.
> 
> They romp through the grass, without even a care,
> Until one day they start, and sniff at the air.
> All ears prick forward, eyes dart front and back,
> Then all of a sudden, one breaks from the pack.
> 
> For just at that instant, their eyes have met;
> Together again, both person and pet.
> So they run to each other, these friends from long past,
> The time of their parting is over at last.
> 
> The sadness they felt while they were apart,
> Has turned into joy once more in each heart.
> They embrace with a love that will last forever,
> And then, side-by-side, they cross over together.
> © 1998 Steve and Diane Bodofsky. All Rights Reserved.
> 
> 
> 
> mrs. s said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Preston,
> I just read a lot of your responses to the "Tea Party". I'm new to it. I look forward to more of your yummy recipes. JC Pennies is giving free haircuts for school aged children now. That is a wonderful idea. I am a teacher myself and I have to say I am getting excited about going back in two weeks and welcoming all of the students off of the school bus in their new outfits and smiles on their faces.
> We actually had to let our dog, Snickers go to sleep two weeks ago after a beautiful 15 year life with our family. We are still trying to get on with the different routine of not walking and feeding and loving a pet. But in the end we would never change the last 15 years.
> Well I look forward to our next discussions everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## mjs

myfanwy said:


> down here I think we spell it 'silo' have no idea why- is the photo where DH is working?- do you get mountains in Wyoming? I guess I could get my atlas, but then I would have to locate Torrington! it is a bit early in the day to be that organised! Enjoy the rest of your Sunday!!!...
> 
> 
> 
> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> poledra65 - need a definition - "sugar cylo" - please.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [Just fed my DH (David), he's been working in the sugar cylo's cleaning them out and then helping to build SM (stepmother's) fence so he's been requiring a good portion of food lately. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a big tall round building like a grain cylo or sylo? but anyway, they store raw sugar in them. They are really high up, here's a pic but from a distance.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

They are silos here also.


----------



## preston

thank you myfanwy - i was abed - didn't get up until eleven - i was really weary when i went to bed.

i hope you are doing some nice things for yourself during this time - wish i could wave my magic wand and make everything right for you. know there is a never ending stream of positive and healing energy streaming toward you.

sam



myfanwy said:


> Hello melyn! from the deep Southern Oceans- Sam will be abed at the moment- so I will say welcome, lovely you could drop by, and I am sure Sam will be delighted to greet you when it reaches morning! The poem brought tears to my eyes for many pets waiting for me when it is my turn!
> 
> 
> 
> melyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> hello from the UK, It's my first time at the tea party and just read the beautiful Rainbow Bridge poem and had to say thank you for posting it.
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> so sorry about snickers mrs s - it is so hard to let a pet go - maybe a new dog would help sometime in the future.
> 
> maybe this will help.
> 
> The Rainbow Bridge
> 
> inspired by a Norse legend
> By the edge of a woods, at the foot of a hill,
> Is a lush, green meadow where time stands still.
> Where the friends of man and woman do run,
> When their time on earth is over and done.
> 
> For here, between this world and the next,
> Is a place where each beloved creature finds rest.
> On this golden land, they wait and they play,
> Till the Rainbow Bridge they cross over one day.
> 
> No more do they suffer, in pain or in sadness,
> For here they are whole, their lives filled with gladness.
> Their limbs are restored, their health renewed,
> Their bodies have healed, with strength imbued.
> 
> They romp through the grass, without even a care,
> Until one day they start, and sniff at the air.
> All ears prick forward, eyes dart front and back,
> Then all of a sudden, one breaks from the pack.
> 
> For just at that instant, their eyes have met;
> Together again, both person and pet.
> So they run to each other, these friends from long past,
> The time of their parting is over at last.
> 
> The sadness they felt while they were apart,
> Has turned into joy once more in each heart.
> They embrace with a love that will last forever,
> And then, side-by-side, they cross over together.
> © 1998 Steve and Diane Bodofsky. All Rights Reserved.
> 
> 
> 
> mrs. s said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Preston,
> I just read a lot of your responses to the "Tea Party". I'm new to it. I look forward to more of your yummy recipes. JC Pennies is giving free haircuts for school aged children now. That is a wonderful idea. I am a teacher myself and I have to say I am getting excited about going back in two weeks and welcoming all of the students off of the school bus in their new outfits and smiles on their faces.
> We actually had to let our dog, Snickers go to sleep two weeks ago after a beautiful 15 year life with our family. We are still trying to get on with the different routine of not walking and feeding and loving a pet. But in the end we would never change the last 15 years.
> Well I look forward to our next discussions everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

what beautiful dahlias kate - your husband must really have a green thumb. thanks for the pictures.

sam



KateB said:


> Dh's dahlias have been spectacular this year, they must love the rain! :lol: I really like the wee red and white spotted one.


----------



## preston

darowil - wow - thanks for the message during your trip - it sounds as though all is going well - i would want to be there before the himidity also. is the wet season just humidity or do they get some rain?

sam



darowil said:


> Hi all from warm sunny Katherine- the weather is beautiful, not too hot and still too early for the humidity. Hoping this will hold off till we get back home. We are down in Katherine until tomorrow and return to Darwin tomorrow. Darwin is in the north of Australia and thus is in the tropics. They only have 2 seasons-the wet and the dry,currently the dry. The build up is due sometime in September I gather- and is the worst time I gather, very high humidity (like I gather close to 100%) and no relief with rain.
> Time to go now. See you all later.


----------



## preston

i've done that also - nver gave the danger any thought - the innocence of childhood - it's a surprise any of us made it to adulthood.

sam



KateB said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cindycz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I have the wrong stuff Sam, but I thought when they did mass neighborhood sprays in the 60's it killed a lot of the birds off.
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> is there something wrong with using deet - it is the only thing i can use to keep the mosquitoes off.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Cindycz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pammie1234, I heard a bit on NPR (National Public Radio) about the spraying against mosquitoes/west Nile, that it is a synthetic form of a natural insecticide found in chrysanthemums. Thank goodness it is not DEET anymore!
> 
> Gramma M, What a great present to give to yourself.
> 
> DH and I just talked to a financial planner about retirement, and he was trying to sell us "whole life insurance". Good deal if you are rich and looking for a tax break! Now DH is depressed about the finances...I told him as long as I have him I'm rich : )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was ddt, and I think it caused soft shells on eggs so that future generations were lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a wonder DH and I are alive. All the kids in the neighborhood used to run behind the DDT trucks and I loved the ones that poured the black oil on top of the asphalt.... How did we ever survive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We did have fun as kids didn't we??!!!! I used to sit in the middle of the road and pop tar bubbles! Catch bullfrogs down in the creek. Waded out into the slough up to my neck in mud (but my hands had to be clean). I long for those days sometimes. Kids today don't really know what it was like to truly have fun!
> 
> I am finally caught up!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We used to put pennies on the railway lines so that they would get squashed flat when the train went over them. Never occurred to us that the same thing could happen to us! :lol:
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

I think the important thing, Sam, is keeping one's sense of humour! Fale woke up when I got up to get his bread started- he is delighted because he has a small win on Saturday's Lotto draw. i would have to acknowledge some thing that does get me down is managing on our very tight budget. I need to put my head down again, but have the early morning, BBC broadcast on. I like to keep up with the world news! But many thanks for the positive thoughts!



preston said:


> thank you myfanwy - i was abed - didn't get up until eleven - i was really weary when i went to bed.
> 
> i hope you are doing some nice things for yourself during this time - wish i could wave my magic wand and make everything right for you. know there is a never ending stream of positive and healing energy streaming toward you.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello melyn! from the deep Southern Oceans- Sam will be abed at the moment- so I will say welcome, lovely you could drop by, and I am sure Sam will be delighted to greet you when it reaches morning! The poem brought tears to my eyes for many pets waiting for me when it is my turn!
> 
> 
> 
> melyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> hello from the UK, It's my first time at the tea party and just read the beautiful Rainbow Bridge poem and had to say thank you for posting it.
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> so sorry about snickers mrs s - it is so hard to let a pet go - maybe a new dog would help sometime in the future.
> 
> maybe this will help.
> 
> The Rainbow Bridge
> 
> inspired by a Norse legend
> By the edge of a woods, at the foot of a hill,
> Is a lush, green meadow where time stands still.
> Where the friends of man and woman do run,
> When their time on earth is over and done.
> 
> For here, between this world and the next,
> Is a place where each beloved creature finds rest.
> On this golden land, they wait and they play,
> Till the Rainbow Bridge they cross over one day.
> 
> No more do they suffer, in pain or in sadness,
> For here they are whole, their lives filled with gladness.
> Their limbs are restored, their health renewed,
> Their bodies have healed, with strength imbued.
> 
> They romp through the grass, without even a care,
> Until one day they start, and sniff at the air.
> All ears prick forward, eyes dart front and back,
> Then all of a sudden, one breaks from the pack.
> 
> For just at that instant, their eyes have met;
> Together again, both person and pet.
> So they run to each other, these friends from long past,
> The time of their parting is over at last.
> 
> The sadness they felt while they were apart,
> Has turned into joy once more in each heart.
> They embrace with a love that will last forever,
> And then, side-by-side, they cross over together.
> © 1998 Steve and Diane Bodofsky. All Rights Reserved.
> 
> 
> 
> mrs. s said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Preston,
> I just read a lot of your responses to the "Tea Party". I'm new to it. I look forward to more of your yummy recipes. JC Pennies is giving free haircuts for school aged children now. That is a wonderful idea. I am a teacher myself and I have to say I am getting excited about going back in two weeks and welcoming all of the students off of the school bus in their new outfits and smiles on their faces.
> We actually had to let our dog, Snickers go to sleep two weeks ago after a beautiful 15 year life with our family. We are still trying to get on with the different routine of not walking and feeding and loving a pet. But in the end we would never change the last 15 years.
> Well I look forward to our next discussions everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

silverowl - good to see you - so glad you dropped in for a cuppa - we will be looking for you again real soon.

sam



Silverowl said:


> Happy Birthday Marianne. Sorry for being late. It seems you have been having a lovely weekend with your family.


----------



## preston

karhyunique - welcome to the tea party - stick around - you never know when another recipe will crop up - we love to eat almost as much as we love to knit. there is always room for you at the table so come back real soon.

congrats on the new baby - i bet you are having a good time holding him.

sam



karhyunique said:


> Good morning TPers, I'm in St Louis visiting my 2 month old grandson, okay my children too Lol, just wanted to chime in and thank Sam for the recipes and wish all a great week!


----------



## preston

your welcome owler - we love new people to join in - makes for a more interesting conversation. join us as often as you can - the tea pot is never empty.

sam



bowler said:


> I am looking forward to joining in the tea party Sam. Thanks for the invite.
> 
> Maggie


----------



## preston

good morning redkimba - what always amazed me was that when i told my parents some of the things i had done while growing up they already knew. lol

sam



Redkimba said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes, and DH and friends used to cover them with mercury so they would look like dimes...... We were telling the kids about all these joys last night,,,, lead soldiers you could make yourself, broken thermometers.... They commented that they now knew *why* their father was crazy...
> 
> 
> 
> My step-mom tells me stories like this of the stuff she & her siblings would do while growing up in W. Virginia. My favorite story of them taking a vine, swinging out over a road when a car was passing, tapping the car on the roof, then swinging back.
> 
> I just shake my head & tell her that I just wonder how they EVER made it to adulthood...
> 
> I've now checked in; I've had my coffee & bacon. Now I need to get sewing. So many projects, so little time.
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

poledra - of course - i didn't recognize the spelling - here it is spelled silo - sounds the same - i just was not thinking. thanks for the picture.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> poledra65 - need a definition - "sugar cylo" - please.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [Just fed my DH (David), he's been working in the sugar cylo's cleaning them out and then helping to build SM (stepmother's) fence so he's been requiring a good portion of food lately. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a big tall round building like a grain cylo or sylo? but anyway, they store raw sugar in them. They are really high up, here's a pic but from a distance.
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

does this give you an empty house now settleg - just the two of you bouncing around?

sam



settleg said:


> Wow, finally got caught up reading the TP news. This past weedk has been crazy. Last Sunday got the oldest DD and 5 grandkids moved into their own place after living 2 years with us. Then Friday moved our youngest DD down to college about 4 hours south of us. Our house now looks like a tornado went through it between moving everyone; we gave the oldest DD some furniture that she much needed and are down sizing our needs. Happily I'll be getting my crafting room back once all is said and done. What a task there is at hand doing this but I have plenty of time to work on it.


----------



## preston

poots - the tea party is a virtual meeting of friends and knitters all over the world - we discuss are lives - ideas - etc. - we tend to stay away from anything too contraversitle like politics and religion - tea party talk you might call it - light and airy - we share recipes - love and support each other - a very unique group - and we are so glad you decided to join us - there is always fresh tea iunder the cosy so visit us again as soon as you can.

sam



Poots said:


> Being fairly new to this site, what's the tea party all about? I loved reading all your replies to the Fuddy Duddy, I must be one ,too,I'm 82. Or are females called something different? I have been called an OF.


----------



## preston

so sorry there is so much of me in a row - need to check in more often.

sam


----------



## 5mmdpns

Ok folks, I have a situation here!!! I have many allergies and so I am not willing to go off to the store to buy any commercially made cleaning product for this. I am starting some of my fall cleaning as with the fibomyalgia, it takes me weeks to get it done! I have an older light fixture that is metal in my kitchen. It has three metal housing things that contain the light bulb. I have not cleaned this before I moved in here nor since I have moved in here. It is time. Horrors! the grease and sticky stuff is on it and I dont know how to get it off! What do you all use for this greasy build-up? :? :? :? :|


----------



## 5mmdpns

preston said:


> so sorry there is so much of me in a row - need to check in more often.
> 
> sam


You do just fine for us all Sam!!!


----------



## west coast kitty

5mmdpns said:


> Ok folks, I have a situation here!!! I have many allergies and so I am not willing to go off to the store to buy any commercially made cleaning product for this. I am starting some of my fall cleaning as with the fibomyalgia, it takes me weeks to get it done! I have an older light fixture that is metal in my kitchen. It has three metal housing things that contain the light bulb. I have not cleaned this before I moved in here nor since I have moved in here. It is time. Horrors! the grease and sticky stuff is on it and I dont know how to get it off! What do you all use for this greasy build-up? :? :? :? :|


dish detergent works well for me but not sure if that is a problem for your allergies - maybe Dawn?


----------



## preston

what about ammonia water - i would use straight ammonia but not sure you could take the fumes - heidi uses equal amounts of dish detergent and water to clean her tub and that seems to work well - you could also use fantastik - s spray cleaner from the grocery. hot water and soap could also maybe do it.

goodness - i didn't know i knew so many ways to clean - then why isn't my house spotless? lol

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Ok folks, I have a situation here!!! I have many allergies and so I am not willing to go off to the store to buy any commercially made cleaning product for this. I am starting some of my fall cleaning as with the fibomyalgia, it takes me weeks to get it done! I have an older light fixture that is metal in my kitchen. It has three metal housing things that contain the light bulb. I have not cleaned this before I moved in here nor since I have moved in here. It is time. Horrors! the grease and sticky stuff is on it and I dont know how to get it off! What do you all use for this greasy build-up? :? :? :? :|


----------



## 81brighteyes

Dreamweaver said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a wonder DH and I are alive. All the kids in the neighborhood used to run behind the DDT trucks and I loved the ones that poured the black oil on top of the asphalt.... How did we ever survive.
> 
> 
> 
> We did have fun as kids didn't we??!!!! I used to sit in the middle of the road and pop tar bubbles! Catch bullfrogs down in the creek. Waded out into the slough up to my neck in mud (but my hands had to be clean). I long for those days sometimes. Kids today don't really know what it was like to truly have fun!
> 
> I am finally caught up!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But they will be computing geniuses!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, computer geniuses with arthritic hands, carpel tunnel and bad backs from hauling half their life in their backpacks!!!!!
> 
> I hope you and Fale made it to church fully clothed...... When I picked mom up for all the errands yesterday, she had a *nice* duster on and that is all.... not like her at all... I do hope you can get an evaluation and some help....
> 
> Oh darn, I owe you a long note and had hoped to call Joe P today and wanted to get some knitting done...... No such luck. I *am* alive.... Mom has new temporary teeth (two days lost and a few problems but I'm giving you all a break). Mom has new glasses as of yesterday but I don't know if she will wear them other than for reading..... We've been over every day this week to turn TV on for her.... Another tale....
> 
> I have an hour to get hair done, dressed, present's wrapped.. The day is gone..... and little done.... Since we didn't go to grocery store yesterday with mom, will have to do that tomorrow so my uninterrupted day will be gone.... Woe is me........ Always something...... Just like everyone else on here..... I think it is called life....
> 
> 3 laps to go on the race and then I'm upstairs. Hope to see you all tomorrow.....
Click to expand...

Have you considered writing the instructions down for turning on the t.v. or don't you think she would be able to understand them? Maybe a drawing of the remote with only the button drawn on it? I know it is very trying for you and also for your mother. She must be so frustrated with not being able to remember how to do things. I had a relative with dementia and her daughter found her in the bathroom crying because she couldn't remember how to wash herself. It's a terrible disease, isn't it? Hope today is a better day. For both of your sakes, just try to remember that she really can't help it even though it is exhausting for you. That does't make it easier physically, but at least perhaps helps mentally. Take care.


----------



## 81brighteyes

rpuhrmann said:


> Hi Sam! Over in our neck of the woods, in some of our schools, the kids don't have lockers anymore, so they have to carry all their books around, and then take them all home. But yes, the teachers assign homework like they are the kid's only teacher.
> Roberta
> 
> "my grandson's backpack used to be so heavy i wondered how he carried it - not sure teachers need to assign that much homework - or at least not all of them every night. maybe if they had to carry the backpacks they would learn."


That sounds quite ridiculous. With all that weight on them everyday, I wonder how their necks, shoulders and upper backs will be when they get older. Kids with smaller frames/bones will pay a hefty price I'm thinking. It just doesn't make good sense, but then what does these days?


----------



## 5mmdpns

preston said:


> what about ammonia water - i would use straight ammonia but not sure you could take the fumes - heidi uses equal amounts of dish detergent and water to clean her tub and that seems to work well - you could also use fantastik - s spray cleaner from the grocery. hot water and soap could also maybe do it.
> 
> goodness - i didn't know i knew so many ways to clean - then why isn't my house spotless? lol
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok folks, I have a situation here!!! I have many allergies and so I am not willing to go off to the store to buy any commercially made cleaning product for this. I am starting some of my fall cleaning as with the fibomyalgia, it takes me weeks to get it done! I have an older light fixture that is metal in my kitchen. It has three metal housing things that contain the light bulb. I have not cleaned this before I moved in here nor since I have moved in here. It is time. Horrors! the grease and sticky stuff is on it and I dont know how to get it off! What do you all use for this greasy build-up? :? :? :? :|
Click to expand...

Sam, I think we both need to get into the lineup for Joe P to come and help us out! haha, but while we wait for him......


----------



## gingerwitch

mjs said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi 5, and thanks for the hug! Eye surgery is in my future, hopefully the relatively distant future. My ophthamologist will wait until the cataracts, tiny at present, become a problem and will then do that and the glaucoma surgery at the same time. So it could be several years, assuming the eye drops continue to work.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm waiting for the cataracts to be "ripe" too..... Mine may be sooner. My SIL has been diagnosed with glaucoma and they have just done the cataract surgery a little early in an attempt to relieve some of the pressure... Hers were probably more advanced.... My Dr. says that there is no telling or predicting when the ataracts may be ready... it cold be years or 10 months... everyone is different.... Hope you are a long way off from needing anything.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think the business of cataracts being "ripe" is very old-fashioned thinking. I had my second one done before I noticed a problem because it was developing and I figured the younger I was to have the surgery the better since I would probably live long enough that it would have had to be done. I figure get it done when it is convenient and you are healthy. I was on straight medicare so I could make the decision. I suspected that if I had a plan with the local health center they would not have allowed me to have it yet. That was over ten years ago and I need no correction to do everything I want to, including driving.
Click to expand...

You sound just like my friend Joan who made the same decision a couple of years ago once she qualified for Medicare. She's a retired health professional so naturally has the inside scoop. My situation is a little more complicated of course, and I have faith in my ophthamologist to make the best decision at the right time.


----------



## jmai5421

gingerwitch said:


> Daralene--another hug! How very nice. I have a dumb question--how do you hollow out an artichoke for stuffing? I've never had this or tried to do it but it sounds fabulous. Presumably you leave the heart but somehow remove all the thistle. And on the topic of fruit--if anyone has fresh blueberries and mangoes as we do now, well the combination is to die for. I'd always loved peaches with blues but this is the best!!


I will have to try that. I love fruit and especially love mangos and blueberries but never thought of combining them.


----------



## 81brighteyes

pammie1234 said:


> I know what you mean. I called my mom today and it rang and rang and rang. She finally answered and said she was asleep. So we hung up. I never tried to call her back, thinking she would call me. It will be interesting to see if she remembers what happened! She asks the same questions over and over in the same conversation. It really exercises my patience! What really makes me sad is that I know that I will probably be just like that in about 25 years! I really don't want to drive my child crazy! But, I know I will!


And Moms who love their children really DON'T want to drive their children crazy, but the worst part is the fact that they can't help it. It is a very sad situation. Years ago, there were very few who lived long enough to be in that condition, but since they have all these "wonderful" things that are making us live longer, then -------. One has to wonder, right? Who of us wants to live that way?


----------



## jmai5421

Marianne818 said:


> Good Evening everyone  I've had a fantasically wonderfilled weekend!!! Both my sons and my DIL got in last night, stayed up very late and talked and talked :lol: Went to Helen, Ga (a Swiss style village) (tourist area) for brunch and a walk around all the shops. Home for cake and a surprise bunch of gifts. Dinner was at my favorite place Hog Wild :lol: a Bar-b-q place that is wonderful! I baked my cake, a Coke Cake, turned out YUMM!! if I do say so myself :XD: Tomorrow we are going to go drive all over this area and show them the beauty of our mountains.
> Thank you for all the wonderful birthday wishes!! I'll be back on tomorrow evening to catch up with everyone's post! ;-)
> Sweet dreams, may your days be filled with joy, love and happiness!
> {{{{{{{{{{{Hugs to all}}}}}}}}}}} Marianne ;-)


Sounds like you had a wonderful, fun birthday, even if you made your own cake. Happy late birthday. Enjoy another fun filled day with family.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Yes it does Sam. And Myfanwy it is quiet except for the dogs barking and cats meowing!. Had to laugh at DH since he just told our youngest that he made coffee in his underwear this morning. Heehee. We've been married almost 20 years (spring chickens I know) and never not had children here (a yours, mine, and ours household). Guess what? We actually like each other! LOL

I am excited about getting my crafting room re-established. Of course it will be several weeks I imagine purging and rearranging but oh how nice it will be.



preston said:


> does this give you an empty house now settleg - just the two of you bouncing around?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> settleg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, finally got caught up reading the TP news. This past weedk has been crazy. Last Sunday got the oldest DD and 5 grandkids moved into their own place after living 2 years with us. Then Friday moved our youngest DD down to college about 4 hours south of us. Our house now looks like a tornado went through it between moving everyone; we gave the oldest DD some furniture that she much needed and are down sizing our needs. Happily I'll be getting my crafting room back once all is said and done. What a task there is at hand doing this but I have plenty of time to work on it.
Click to expand...


----------



## jmai5421

Dreamweaver said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Evening everyone  I've had a fantasically wonderfilled weekend!!! Both my sons and my DIL got in last night, stayed up very late and talked and talked :lol: Went to Helen, Ga (a Swiss style village) (tourist area) for brunch and a walk around all the shops. Home for cake and a surprise bunch of gifts. Dinner was at my favorite place Hog Wild :lol: a Bar-b-q place that is wonderful! I baked my cake, a Coke Cake, turned out YUMM!! if I do say so myself :XD: Tomorrow we are going to go drive all over this area and show them the beauty of our mountains.
> Thank you for all the wonderful birthday wishes!! I'll be back on tomorrow evening to catch up with everyone's post! ;-)
> Sweet dreams, may your days be filled with joy, love and happiness!
> {{{{{{{{{{{Hugs to all}}}}}}}}}}} Marianne ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a wonderful day with more to come.... (Who takes are of mom while you are finally getting out?) So glad your birthday has been full of good things... including that Coke cake.... I haven't had one of those in forever.....
Click to expand...

I have never had one. Anyone with a recipe?


----------



## jmai5421

preston said:


> i am truly concerned for you and your husband jynx - your health issues - the stress - i really don't know how you do it. it's time for both of you to take care of yourselves - and enjoy life a little with less responsibiities. everyone's been preaching - you don't need me in the mix - just want you to know i'm sending you and your husband positive and healing energy by the bushel.
> 
> sam


Me too Dreamweaver. My prayers are with you and Gerry. Take care of yourselves. The daily log sounds like a good idea.


----------



## Lurker 2

settleg said:


> Yes it does Sam. And Myfanwy it is quiet except for the dogs barking and cats meowing!. Had to laugh at DH since he just told our youngest that he made coffee in his underwear this morning. Heehee. We've been married almost 20 years (spring chickens I know) and never not had children here (a yours, mine, and ours household). Guess what? We actually like each other! LOL
> 
> I am excited about getting my crafting room re-established. Of course it will be several weeks I imagine purging and rearranging but oh how nice it will be.
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> does this give you an empty house now settleg - just the two of you bouncing around?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> settleg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, finally got caught up reading the TP news. This past weedk has been crazy. Last Sunday got the oldest DD and 5 grandkids moved into their own place after living 2 years with us. Then Friday moved our youngest DD down to college about 4 hours south of us. Our house now looks like a tornado went through it between moving everyone; we gave the oldest DD some furniture that she much needed and are down sizing our needs. Happily I'll be getting my crafting room back once all is said and done. What a task there is at hand doing this but I have plenty of time to work on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I have hopes of acquiring a bit of storage [in the form of some adjustable system] to help in my newly achieved 'workroom' I barely have room to turn around at present! We will be bathing the dogs soon! the day has dawned grey, but just a tinge of pink in the sunrise


----------



## jmai5421

inishowen said:


> My brother and I used to put pennies on the railway lines too. We were on holiday on the Isle of Man and the tracks passed by our guest house. I was about 5 and my brother was 10. The thing is, my parents knew we were doing this and just told us to be careful!!!!


I used to do the same with my cousins. The RR tracks went right by their house. We would wait until we heard the train before we put the pennies on the track. Our parents knew it because we asked them for the pennies. We did know what the train would do to us so we were super careful. We also liked to sit on the bank a way away from the train just to feel the ground shake.


----------



## west coast kitty

settleg, sounds like you'll enjoy setting up your new routines and finding lots of new ways to spend your time


----------



## Redkimba

Popping in for a little bit - just to catch up before I go off to sew again. I got a little distracted by cleaning up &/or sorting through my "to be done" pile in craft room. Bonus is that now I have it sorted into a "quickly done" stack and a "needs a little research/planning" stack.

I also finished soaking & hanging up the last of the recycled-sweater wool. I didn't realize that wool has a very distinctive odor when it's wet. A wet sheep odor must make one almost pass out...


----------



## KateB

Happy belated birthday, Marianne! Glad you had such a nice day, you deserve it.


----------



## Lurker 2

we could sing a round of Happy Birthday for Marianne! even if we are late!


----------



## jmai5421

bellestarr12 said:


> Cindycz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bellestarr12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> On another note, for the past week or so, I've been canning like a madwoman. Joe helped me put up seven 24-ounce jars of roasted garlic pasta sauce yesterday. It turned out really well. And a couple of days ago I added to the jam and jelly stock with 10 jars of lemon-honey jelly. Taking a bit of a break now, but here are pictures of the latest, and if you want the recipes, check my blog at http://morning-glory-garden.blogspot.com
> 
> 
> 
> Woah! Thanks for the link with the recipes! I planted my tomatoes late, and can't wait until they ripen...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're welcome! Let me know how the sauce turns out - we're very happy with it - happier than expected!
Click to expand...

Thanks for the link to your blog and the recipes for canning. I have ordered 50# of tomatoes to start(field grown). I will can them as crushed tomatoes and some juice. I usually use my saucemaster and send the whole tomato through for the juice. The sauce amster removes the skin, core and seeds. The juice is awesome. I might look for the canning book tthat you posted on the blog. I will justify it with the recipe for pasta sauce minus the peppers(they don't like me) and also sharing the book with my DD and SIL. They have their tomatoes and are canning the juice and some crushed tomatoes today. We are still at the cabin. What else have you been canning? I can or freeze most everything. This year has been difficult spending most of the summer at the cabin up"North". My sister also has a canning/cooking blog. She is my inspiration and my teacher. She has a lot of the family recipes and has posted them. If you would like I could PM you her blog address.


----------



## KateB

myfanwy said:


> How are you Kate?- I am working on more eyelash- still boa/scarves but have a ball to make a small teddybear, when I finish those! Are you in your garden?


Sorry Julie, I was out for lunch with my BF (best friend, not boyfriend!!  )and just catching up with the posts now (8.45pm) 
I'm so sorry for your travails with Fale. Know that we are all here for you and sending all the support we can.


----------



## oddball

myfanwy said:


> we could sing a round of Happy Birthday for Marianne! even if we are late!


Happy birthday to you----


----------



## Lurker 2

oddball said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> we could sing a round of Happy Birthday for Marianne! even if we are late!
> 
> 
> 
> Happy birthday to you----
Click to expand...

hip hooray, hip hooray!


----------



## mjs

5mmdpns said:


> Ok folks, I have a situation here!!! I have many allergies and so I am not willing to go off to the store to buy any commercially made cleaning product for this. I am starting some of my fall cleaning as with the fibomyalgia, it takes me weeks to get it done! I have an older light fixture that is metal in my kitchen. It has three metal housing things that contain the light bulb. I have not cleaned this before I moved in here nor since I have moved in here. It is time. Horrors! the grease and sticky stuff is on it and I dont know how to get it off! What do you all use for this greasy build-up? :? :? :? :|


If you use dishwashing liquid, Dawn seems to be good for grease. They use it on the oiled birds.


----------



## mjs

5mmdpns said:


> Ok folks, I have a situation here!!! I have many allergies and so I am not willing to go off to the store to buy any commercially made cleaning product for this. I am starting some of my fall cleaning as with the fibomyalgia, it takes me weeks to get it done! I have an older light fixture that is metal in my kitchen. It has three metal housing things that contain the light bulb. I have not cleaned this before I moved in here nor since I have moved in here. It is time. Horrors! the grease and sticky stuff is on it and I dont know how to get it off! What do you all use for this greasy build-up? :? :? :? :|


Murphy's oil soap is lovely stuff.


----------



## 2CatsinNJ

preston said:


> thank you 2cats - this sounds so good. wonder if it would be just as tasty in zucchini?
> 
> sam
> Sam, I would think that the Picadillo stuffed in a zucchini would be delicious ! When fresh vegetables are available I'd use them any way possible. It would also be good in a pumpkin, an acorn squash, or as a filling inside warm tortillas. Another option is to add black beans when adding the raisins for a really hearty dish.
> 
> 
> 
> 2CatsinNJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> As requested,Sam,here's my recipe for Picadillo :
> 
> 1 lb ground beef, browned with a chopped onion + bell pepper.
> Season with some salt if you like, black pepper, 1/2 teaspoon cinnamon, 1/4 teaspoon ground cloves, 1-2 teaspoons cumin, 3 cloves of chopped garlic. Add 2 cups of chopped tomatoes + 3 teaspoons of vinegar. Bring to a boil, reduce heat, cover & simmer 30 minutes. Stir in 1/2 cup dark raisins + 1/3 cup toasted slivered almonds & simmer another 10-12 minutes to let the flavors blend.
> Options : add chopped stuffed green olives, capers, a finely chopped hot pepper if you like (I didn't have one, so we used hot sauce).
> I baked a butternut squash,split it & stuffed the picadillo into it, topped the halves with Monterey Jack cheese & melted the cheese in the microwave.
> 
> This is a Cuban dish that has many variations, all of which are yummy.
> Hope someone out there likes it as much as we do!
Click to expand...


----------



## mjs

81brighteyes said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know what you mean. I called my mom today and it rang and rang and rang. She finally answered and said she was asleep. So we hung up. I never tried to call her back, thinking she would call me. It will be interesting to see if she remembers what happened! She asks the same questions over and over in the same conversation. It really exercises my patience! What really makes me sad is that I know that I will probably be just like that in about 25 years! I really don't want to drive my child crazy! But, I know I will!
> 
> 
> 
> And Moms who love their children really DON'T want to drive their children crazy, but the worst part is the fact that they can't help it. It is a very sad situation. Years ago, there were very few who lived long enough to be in that condition, but since they have all these "wonderful" things that are making us live longer, then -------. One has to wonder, right? Who of us wants to live that way?
Click to expand...

But then there was the man I had PoA for who didn't go to a nursing home until after he was 103 and had lived alone. And one who swims who will be 91 and will soon be back after driving to NC, though nowadays he does take two days each way.


----------



## mjs

Redkimba said:


> Popping in for a little bit - just to catch up before I go off to sew again. I got a little distracted by cleaning up &/or sorting through my "to be done" pile in craft room. Bonus is that now I have it sorted into a "quickly done" stack and a "needs a little research/planning" stack.
> 
> I also finished soaking & hanging up the last of the recycled-sweater wool. I didn't realize that wool has a very distinctive odor when it's wet. A wet sheep odor must make one almost pass out...


you clearly did not walk to school through the snow in woolen ski pants that had to be dried by the school stove!!!!


----------



## gottastch

jmai5421 said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning/afternoon/evening. It is almost 9:00 a.m. here and I am enjoying a "cuppa," as Sam says, and am getting excited for the day! DN (dear neighbors), DH and I are going to watch some town team tournament baseball today in a town about 1 1/2 hours away. We will drop the guys off at the venue and then head to one of my favorite places in the world - Crafts Direct...anything related to stitching (and a few other things-floral arranging, scrapbooking, stamping) all under one roof...a whole aisle of different kinds of dish towels to embroider! They have their own store next door for all their clearance items. SOOOOOOOOOO fun to look everything over. I also have coupons for Hancock Fabrics, which I also recently discovered also carries some yarn and other crafty items. We might also get to stop in and see my son at his work, as he works in the same town (manages a jewelry store)...have to check to see if he is working today. Of course, I don't need one thing but seeing and touching all the different yarns just gets my mind to thinking of all kinds of things I could make
> 
> I'm starting to think about Christmas too! The past couple of years I made little tree decorations for the family and used them for a decoration on the outside of the gift bags/packages. The first year I just made a decoration for the girls...a tiny knit purse...supposed to be a tree decoration but my niece attached it to her purse...a purse for her purse - hahaha. The next year I made tiny mittens, connected with a crocheted chain and last year I made a tiny stocking out of leftover bits of sock yarn...I have a pattern for this year (I think) that looks like the "ribbon candy" I used to enjoy as a kid. I can use leftover sock yarn (variegated) again and it is an easy knit too...love that!
> 
> Everyone have a wonderful day/evening/Sunday and I will check in tomorrow! Love to all!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Where in Mpls is Crafts Direct? That might have to be a shopping trip.
Click to expand...

Wowowow - just got back to the tea party and see 34 pages...I left it on page 8!

Jmai, the closest Crafts Direct is in St. Cloud...north on 94 and take the Highway 15 N exit. Travel to the 1st stop light and turn left. Drive to 2nd, turn left. Follow to Sundial, turn right. You will see Crafts Direct on your left in the middle of the block...fun, fun, fun!


----------



## preston

5mmdpns said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> what about ammonia water - i would use straight ammonia but not sure you could take the fumes - heidi uses equal amounts of dish detergent and water to clean her tub and that seems to work well - you could also use fantastik - s spray cleaner from the grocery. hot water and soap could also maybe do it.
> 
> goodness - i didn't know i knew so many ways to clean - then why isn't my house spotless? lol
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok folks, I have a situation here!!! I have many allergies and so I am not willing to go off to the store to buy any commercially made cleaning product for this. I am starting some of my fall cleaning as with the fibomyalgia, it takes me weeks to get it done! I have an older light fixture that is metal in my kitchen. It has three metal housing things that contain the light bulb. I have not cleaned this before I moved in here nor since I have moved in here. It is time. Horrors! the grease and sticky stuff is on it and I dont know how to get it off! What do you all use for this greasy build-up? :? :? :? :|
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sam, I think we both need to get into the lineup for Joe P to come and help us out! haha, but while we wait for him......
Click to expand...

 WE KNIT - SAM


----------



## preston

settleg - i actually got a lump in my throat when you said "we actually like each other". how great is that. i envy you that. hope the both of you have a grand time in the empty house - you will need to take a picture of your craft room when it is done.

sam



settleg said:


> Yes it does Sam. And Myfanwy it is quiet except for the dogs barking and cats meowing!. Had to laugh at DH since he just told our youngest that he made coffee in his underwear this morning. Heehee. We've been married almost 20 years (spring chickens I know) and never not had children here (a yours, mine, and ours household). Guess what? We actually like each other! LOL
> 
> I am excited about getting my crafting room re-established. Of course it will be several weeks I imagine purging and rearranging but oh how nice it will be.
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> does this give you an empty house now settleg - just the two of you bouncing around?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> settleg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, finally got caught up reading the TP news. This past weedk has been crazy. Last Sunday got the oldest DD and 5 grandkids moved into their own place after living 2 years with us. Then Friday moved our youngest DD down to college about 4 hours south of us. Our house now looks like a tornado went through it between moving everyone; we gave the oldest DD some furniture that she much needed and are down sizing our needs. Happily I'll be getting my crafting room back once all is said and done. What a task there is at hand doing this but I have plenty of time to work on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## gottastch

AZ Sticks said:


> OK Kathy - can you share the ribbon candy pattern?? I love sock yarn - but I haven't mastered socks and this would be a great excuse to buy some!!! AZ
> 
> 
> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning/afternoon/evening. It is almost 9:00 a.m. here and I am enjoying a "cuppa," as Sam says, and am getting excited for the day! DN (dear neighbors), DH and I are going to watch some town team tournament baseball today in a town about 1 1/2 hours away. We will drop the guys off at the venue and then head to one of my favorite places in the world - Crafts Direct...anything related to stitching (and a few other things-floral arranging, scrapbooking, stamping) all under one roof...a whole aisle of different kinds of dish towels to embroider! They have their own store next door for all their clearance items. SOOOOOOOOOO fun to look everything over. I also have coupons for Hancock Fabrics, which I also recently discovered also carries some yarn and other crafty items. We might also get to stop in and see my son at his work, as he works in the same town (manages a jewelry store)...have to check to see if he is working today. Of course, I don't need one thing but seeing and touching all the different yarns just gets my mind to thinking of all kinds of things I could make
> 
> I'm starting to think about Christmas too! The past couple of years I made little tree decorations for the family and used them for a decoration on the outside of the gift bags/packages. The first year I just made a decoration for the girls...a tiny knit purse...supposed to be a tree decoration but my niece attached it to her purse...a purse for her purse - hahaha. The next year I made tiny mittens, connected with a crocheted chain and last year I made a tiny stocking out of leftover bits of sock yarn...I have a pattern for this year (I think) that looks like the "ribbon candy" I used to enjoy as a kid. I can use leftover sock yarn (variegated) again and it is an easy knit too...love that!
> 
> Everyone have a wonderful day/evening/Sunday and I will check in tomorrow! Love to all!!!
Click to expand...

I basically use up sock yarn that kinda looks like it might be candy in color. I cast on enough stitches to get 7" and then I just knit until I have about 1 1/4" or 1 1/2" hanging off the needles. Bind off and then fold up into the candy ribbon shape. I used silver crochet cotton that had a silver thread running through it to make the hanger. Thread a darning needle with the silver (or gold if you'd like) thread and go up through the folded layers of yarn and come out the top. Then go back down the same way about one stitch over. I tied an overhand knot at the very bottom, squished my "ribbon candy" down and tied another overhand knot at the top to hold it in place. This is a photo of my practice ornaments. I like the one on the right, with the white in it, but the blue? Not so much


----------



## preston

thanks 2cats - we have lots of zucchini.

sam



2CatsinNJ said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> thank you 2cats - this sounds so good. wonder if it would be just as tasty in zucchini?
> 
> sam
> Sam, I would think that the Picadillo stuffed in a zucchini would be delicious ! When fresh vegetables are available I'd use them any way possible. It would also be good in a pumpkin, an acorn squash, or as a filling inside warm tortillas. Another option is to add black beans when adding the raisins for a really hearty dish.
> 
> 
> 
> 2CatsinNJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> As requested,Sam,here's my recipe for Picadillo :
> 
> 1 lb ground beef, browned with a chopped onion + bell pepper.
> Season with some salt if you like, black pepper, 1/2 teaspoon cinnamon, 1/4 teaspoon ground cloves, 1-2 teaspoons cumin, 3 cloves of chopped garlic. Add 2 cups of chopped tomatoes + 3 teaspoons of vinegar. Bring to a boil, reduce heat, cover & simmer 30 minutes. Stir in 1/2 cup dark raisins + 1/3 cup toasted slivered almonds & simmer another 10-12 minutes to let the flavors blend.
> Options : add chopped stuffed green olives, capers, a finely chopped hot pepper if you like (I didn't have one, so we used hot sauce).
> I baked a butternut squash,split it & stuffed the picadillo into it, topped the halves with Monterey Jack cheese & melted the cheese in the microwave.
> 
> This is a Cuban dish that has many variations, all of which are yummy.
> Hope someone out there likes it as much as we do!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

up hill both ways i bet. lol

sam



mjs said:


> Redkimba said:
> 
> 
> 
> you clearly did not walk to school through the snow in woolen ski pants that had to be dried by the school stove!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## pammie1234

Good day! So many pages! I cannot believe how talkative we can be. To all of the caregivers, my heart is with you. I know that a move is hard on the elderly. My mom had trouble adjusting just moving upstairs. It wore her out!

I lived near a cotton gin when I was young and we used to go and play on the bales of cotton. They were huge! If one had fallen on us, we would have been seriously hurt or killed. Even a fall from the top of one could have hurt us. They were probably at least 6 feet tall. But it sure was fun. We also had imagination! Most kids today have to be entertained. We made our own fun! How many of you made paper dolls out of the Sears catalogue?


----------



## preston

thanks for the picture - worth a thousand words.

sam



gottastch said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK Kathy - can you share the ribbon candy pattern?? I love sock yarn - but I haven't mastered socks and this would be a great excuse to buy some!!! AZ
> 
> 
> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning/afternoon/evening. It is almost 9:00 a.m. here and I am enjoying a "cuppa," as Sam says, and am getting excited for the day! DN (dear neighbors), DH and I are going to watch some town team tournament baseball today in a town about 1 1/2 hours away. We will drop the guys off at the venue and then head to one of my favorite places in the world - Crafts Direct...anything related to stitching (and a few other things-floral arranging, scrapbooking, stamping) all under one roof...a whole aisle of different kinds of dish towels to embroider! They have their own store next door for all their clearance items. SOOOOOOOOOO fun to look everything over. I also have coupons for Hancock Fabrics, which I also recently discovered also carries some yarn and other crafty items. We might also get to stop in and see my son at his work, as he works in the same town (manages a jewelry store)...have to check to see if he is working today. Of course, I don't need one thing but seeing and touching all the different yarns just gets my mind to thinking of all kinds of things I could make
> 
> I'm starting to think about Christmas too! The past couple of years I made little tree decorations for the family and used them for a decoration on the outside of the gift bags/packages. The first year I just made a decoration for the girls...a tiny knit purse...supposed to be a tree decoration but my niece attached it to her purse...a purse for her purse - hahaha. The next year I made tiny mittens, connected with a crocheted chain and last year I made a tiny stocking out of leftover bits of sock yarn...I have a pattern for this year (I think) that looks like the "ribbon candy" I used to enjoy as a kid. I can use leftover sock yarn (variegated) again and it is an easy knit too...love that!
> 
> Everyone have a wonderful day/evening/Sunday and I will check in tomorrow! Love to all!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I basically use up sock yarn that kinda looks like it might be candy in color. I cast on enough stitches to get 7" and then I just knit until I have about 1 1/4" or 1 1/2" hanging off the needles. Bind off and then fold up into the candy ribbon shape. I used silver crochet cotton that had a silver thread running through it to make the hanger. Thread a darning needle with the silver (or gold if you'd like) thread and go up through the folded layers of yarn and come out the top. Then go back down the same way about one stitch over. I tied an overhand knot at the very bottom, squished my "ribbon candy" down and tied another overhand knot at the top to hold it in place. This is a photo of my practice ornaments. I like the one on the right, with the white in it, but the blue? Not so much
Click to expand...


----------



## west coast kitty

gottastch - I love your ribbon candy ornaments; thanks so much for passing that on!


----------



## gottastch

Dreamweaver said:


> Needleme said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are on the top of my prayer list tonight, dear lady. This is overwhelming. Are the brothers helping out yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for that.... I wasn't going to talk about mom this week-end... but this is just the topper on a total up and down week with the dental surgery, glasses, depression, good mood and talk, lack of ability to manage the TV... real problems remembering what was happening when...... Called day after dental work.... to see if she had the wrong day, wasn't I going to take her for dental work? Told her to look in the mirror... I know that was residual from the sedation but still..... Yes this latest wrinkle is upsetting and just makes me more convinced that she needs to not be alone.... She should have called me earlier in the day.. I had spoken to her around 11. If she can't determine when she needs help, how am I supposed to know? No brothers....She has mentioned a half dozen times that Ted did not call, as he promised and she is not happy about it..... He should be coming back from vacation tomorrow and may remember to check in. Bill is unaware.... I haven't called, but I'm not sure he is in town and DH is so mad at him for NOT calling me...... If we end up in the hospital, he will be called.... Otherwise - I *think* he is coming to take mom for a week-end and wanted him to see a few things for himself... though such a short time probably won't show anything..... I appreciate your good thoughts... The whole situtation has me constantly stressed and second guessing things... Not good.....
Click to expand...

Dreamweaver, so sorry this has all been so stressful and troubling for you. I do so empathize with all you are going through. If I may humbly suggest, it might be time to call in social services. They will do an assessment to see if your mom can and/or should be alone and from there then it is mostly out of your hands. If they determine she can't be alone any longer, a case worker will help you get her placed somewhere and as Joe P. says, then she will get the 24/7 type of care that you physically/mentally just can't provide. I know you are doing your best but please take care of yourself as well. The brothers won't be able to do/say one thing or another, once social services says this is what WILL be done...just a thought for you to ponder. I know you aren't ready just yet but it sounds like the time will be coming shortly. Take good care, my dear!!!!!


----------



## Strawberry4u

preston said:


> here's an interesting article on paula deen - also some of her recipes revamped for diabetic eating - honestly - one of her recipes is for a baken and egg served on a glazed donut sandwich - however that sounds so good i may have to try it. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> Hi Sam and all TPers. Thank you for the Paula Deen site for diabetic recipes. Since DH and I were diagnosed as borderline diabetics I've been going crazy trying to take recipes and make them diabetic friendly. When I see all the good recipes here I do the same.
> 
> I did what you said Sam and took it easy with the windows....Yes,Sir. I did the laundry finished up the cage. Then as my GD use to say I was done done. I finished up a scarf then started another. I plan on finishing that today then working on a swiffer mop cover. They can get expensive if you use them all the time like I do because I have arthritis and no longer wring out a mop. These will come in handy since you can throw them in the washer/dryer and tada use again.
> 
> The weather here is so hot! looking forward to some cooler weather. Take care all, until later. May God bless u all.


----------



## AZ Sticks

"yucky green" ha ha ha! AZ


5mmdpns said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> sandi - thanks for the great recipe - i love spinach - funny how our tastes change - as a child i woudn't touch it. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well Sam, I'm caught up again and it's time to think about supper - here is a quick and easy recipe that can be made for 1 or a whole family - be back later - Sandi
> http://www.tasteofhome.com/Recipes/Savory-Spinach-Chicken?pmcode=IMHDV03T&_mid=2378810&_rid=2378810.558202.71014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you would not touch it if you were a child, afterall it is green. "yucky green" is what my nieces say to any green vegie except a ceasar salad dish! And besides you dont eat "yucky" anything! Just ask your grandkids, they will tell you!! haha, kids are opinionated and they are the absolute say so on matters that are really important!!!! haha, when they grow up then they get wisdom, or not.
Click to expand...


----------



## 5mmdpns

Yes, Sam we certainly do knit!!! might even have a pair of socks knitted while we wait for Joe!!! haha


----------



## pammie1234

Cute ornaments! So many projects, so little time!


----------



## AZ Sticks

I have become a spinach fiend!! I put fresh spinach in just about everything these days...DH is starting to question me about ingredients in anything that is questionable!! AZ



preston said:


> sandi - thanks for the great recipe - i love spinach - funny how our tastes change - as a child i woudn't touch it. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well Sam, I'm caught up again and it's time to think about supper - here is a quick and easy recipe that can be made for 1 or a whole family - be back later - Sandi
> http://www.tasteofhome.com/Recipes/Savory-Spinach-Chicken?pmcode=IMHDV03T&_mid=2378810&_rid=2378810.558202.71014
Click to expand...


----------



## Dreamweaver

mjs said:


> I think the business of cataracts being "ripe" is very old-fashioned thinking. I had my second one done before I noticed a problem because it was developing and I figured the younger I was to have the surgery the better since I would probably live long enough that it would have had to be done. I figure get it done when it is convenient and you are healthy. I was on straight medicare so I could make the decision. I suspected that if I had a plan with the local health center they would not have allowed me to have it yet. That was over ten years ago and I need no correction to do everything I want to, including driving.


I would just as soon have them off while they are small and causing no problems.... but the opthamologist doesn't see it that way... I'll have to ask him the logic behind the waiting when I go in January.... He did say that I would no longer need glasses for anything... but then he doesn't know I work on 40 linen!!!!


----------



## Strawberry4u

preston said:


> so sorry there is so much of me in a row - need to check in more often.
> 
> sam


Hey, so what we love to see you and hear from you Sam. You are doing such a great job and make it so friendly here and as I've said before welcoming that I can't keep up with everyone and what is going on. I'm sorry to say dear friends I find myself speeding reading and not catching everything because my time sitting in this chair is limited. I'd love to have a laptop...ahhh. Maybe when the stars are aligned and the moon is in just the right place one will drop from the heavens like our Tony dog barks for his treat to drop from our next door neighbor thinking the heavens have opened up and given him a treat... I love that dog.


----------



## Strawberry4u

Cindycz said:


> Totally agree about fixing the child's finger and the role reversal! Would you not vaccinate because the child didn't like needles?
> 
> It's a birthday weekend in my family. On Sunday, my oldest son will be 30, and my father in law will be 92! Time flies. My sister in law is hosting my FIL's party...
> 
> What do you folks do for your grown-up kids on their birthdays?


I agree! What is with that coach? she could get permanent damage. That just upset me.


----------



## gottastch

jmai5421 said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Evening everyone  I've had a fantasically wonderfilled weekend!!! Both my sons and my DIL got in last night, stayed up very late and talked and talked :lol: Went to Helen, Ga (a Swiss style village) (tourist area) for brunch and a walk around all the shops. Home for cake and a surprise bunch of gifts. Dinner was at my favorite place Hog Wild :lol: a Bar-b-q place that is wonderful! I baked my cake, a Coke Cake, turned out YUMM!! if I do say so myself :XD: Tomorrow we are going to go drive all over this area and show them the beauty of our mountains.
> Thank you for all the wonderful birthday wishes!! I'll be back on tomorrow evening to catch up with everyone's post! ;-)
> Sweet dreams, may your days be filled with joy, love and happiness!
> {{{{{{{{{{{Hugs to all}}}}}}}}}}} Marianne ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a wonderful day with more to come.... (Who takes are of mom while you are finally getting out?) So glad your birthday has been full of good things... including that Coke cake.... I haven't had one of those in forever.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have never had one. Anyone with a recipe?
Click to expand...

1, 18-ounce pkg. cake mix, 1 can coke (or diet coke)...mix, bake in a 9x13 pan, eat


----------



## Dreamweaver

81brighteyes said:


> Have you considered writing the instructions down for turning on the t.v. or don't you think she would be able to understand them?


She knows what to press and we have written down favorite stations so she doesn't have to figure out the menu etc. It is just that I think she hits the next little button at the same time, inadvertently and then can't fix it... I asked AT&T if they had a different remote and the do.. but they charge for it, said not to get it as it is even more confusing.... I may look at another provider, but most all of them have a similar remote. I'll check with Radio Shack but don't think the universal remote will work with the satellite..... Maybe now that she has glasses.... she will do a little better. If we could get WGN for the Cubs games, we could just go with local for everything else!!!!


----------



## gottastch

preston said:


> thanks for the picture - worth a thousand words.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK Kathy - can you share the ribbon candy pattern?? I love sock yarn - but I haven't mastered socks and this would be a great excuse to buy some!!! AZ
> 
> 
> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning/afternoon/evening. It is almost 9:00 a.m. here and I am enjoying a "cuppa," as Sam says, and am getting excited for the day! DN (dear neighbors), DH and I are going to watch some town team tournament baseball today in a town about 1 1/2 hours away. We will drop the guys off at the venue and then head to one of my favorite places in the world - Crafts Direct...anything related to stitching (and a few other things-floral arranging, scrapbooking, stamping) all under one roof...a whole aisle of different kinds of dish towels to embroider! They have their own store next door for all their clearance items. SOOOOOOOOOO fun to look everything over. I also have coupons for Hancock Fabrics, which I also recently discovered also carries some yarn and other crafty items. We might also get to stop in and see my son at his work, as he works in the same town (manages a jewelry store)...have to check to see if he is working today. Of course, I don't need one thing but seeing and touching all the different yarns just gets my mind to thinking of all kinds of things I could make
> 
> I'm starting to think about Christmas too! The past couple of years I made little tree decorations for the family and used them for a decoration on the outside of the gift bags/packages. The first year I just made a decoration for the girls...a tiny knit purse...supposed to be a tree decoration but my niece attached it to her purse...a purse for her purse - hahaha. The next year I made tiny mittens, connected with a crocheted chain and last year I made a tiny stocking out of leftover bits of sock yarn...I have a pattern for this year (I think) that looks like the "ribbon candy" I used to enjoy as a kid. I can use leftover sock yarn (variegated) again and it is an easy knit too...love that!
> 
> Everyone have a wonderful day/evening/Sunday and I will check in tomorrow! Love to all!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I basically use up sock yarn that kinda looks like it might be candy in color. I cast on enough stitches to get 7" and then I just knit until I have about 1 1/4" or 1 1/2" hanging off the needles. Bind off and then fold up into the candy ribbon shape. I used silver crochet cotton that had a silver thread running through it to make the hanger. Thread a darning needle with the silver (or gold if you'd like) thread and go up through the folded layers of yarn and come out the top. Then go back down the same way about one stitch over. I tied an overhand knot at the very bottom, squished my "ribbon candy" down and tied another overhand knot at the top to hold it in place. This is a photo of my practice ornaments. I like the one on the right, with the white in it, but the blue? Not so much
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Hahahaha, thanks Sam! I should have just posted the picture. It is rather self-explanatory - hahaha.


----------



## Dreamweaver

5mmdpns said:


> Ok folks, I have a situation here!!! I have many allergies and so I am not willing to go off to the store to buy any commercially made cleaning product for this. I am starting some of my fall cleaning as with the fibomyalgia, it takes me weeks to get it done! I have an older light fixture that is metal in my kitchen. It has three metal housing things that contain the light bulb. I have not cleaned this before I moved in here nor since I have moved in here. It is time. Horrors! the grease and sticky stuff is on it and I dont know how to get it off! What do you all use for this greasy build-up? :? :? :? :|


Lemon juice and baking soda paste? Vinegar is what I'm told to put on the gasket and glass on the self clean oven to avoid baking on the grease... I know it shines things... might be worth a try....


----------



## Dreamweaver

jmai5421 said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> i am truly concerned for you and your husband jynx - your health issues - the stress - i really don't know how you do it. it's time for both of you to take care of yourselves - and enjoy life a little with less responsibiities. everyone's been preaching - you don't need me in the mix - just want you to know i'm sending you and your husband positive and healing energy by the bushel.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Me too Dreamweaver. My prayers are with you and Gerry. Take care of yourselves. The daily log sounds like a good idea.
Click to expand...

Thanks guys,... if nothing else, the log is carthartic! And Sam, I'll take all that positive energy - my supply is running a little low.....


----------



## bowler

Time for bed nearly but could do with a goodnight cuppa. Hope there is some left in the pot. Tomorrow a busy day doing some - wait for it - the dreaded word - housework. Will get it done in the morning so that I can spend the afternoon knitting. Goodnight all.

Maggie


----------



## bellestarr12

jmai5421 said:


> bellestarr12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purl2diva said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello from Wisconsin,
> 
> We!ve had some more rain so the grass is growing rapidly (as are the weeds) and turning green again.
> 
> We spent the day shopping-- a kitchen store which I love, a Whole Foods stop, a favorite place for lunch and bakery and then a visit to my favorite yarn shop. Believe it or not, I came out empty handed! Perhaps I need to take my temperature!
> 
> Love both the recipes. There's nothing better than chocolate!
> 
> Have a great week.
> 
> Joy
> 
> 
> 
> Wisconson Joy, love Whole Foods but don't have one here. We are getting a Trader Joe's though and that will give us some new options. ;-)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Love Trader Joe's. We just got one in town. Does anyone have a Fresh and Easy? I love that store when I go to my daughter's in AZ.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where does your daughter live? I'm in Tucson and we have 4 Trader Joes, plus Whole Foods (quite a bit pricier so I don't go there as often) and Sprouts, which was Sunflower Markets till a few weeks ago. Do nearly all our shopping at TJ and Sprouts/Sunflower, but I've never even heard of Fresh and Easy. My daughter lives in Phoenix so I'm up there fairly often and would check it out if I knew where one was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She lives in Chandler. We go to Sprouts s lot when I am there. She has a daughter that has allergies and can't have any artifical color, preservatives or flavors. Fresh and Easy, Sprouts and Trader Joes are all good in this respect.
Click to expand...

thanks, jmai, I'll check it out. we also have friends who just moved to Chandler so it's another reason to visit them. :thumbup:


----------



## Carlyle

Dreamweaver said:


> 81brighteyes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you considered writing the instructions down for turning on the t.v. or don't you think she would be able to understand them? ]quote]
> She knows what to press and we have written down favorite stations so she doesn't have to figure out the menu etc. It is just that I think she hits the next little button at the same time, inadvertently and then can't fix it... I asked AT&T if they had a different remote and the do.. but they charge for it, said not to get it as it is even more confusing.... I may look at another provider, but most all of them have a similar remote. I'll check with Radio Shack but don't think the universal remote will work with the satellite..... Maybe now that she has glasses.... she will do a little better. If we could get WGN for the Cubs games, we could just go with local for everything else!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried getting a large remote,like the ones for those with poor eyesight. They have large buttons and are easier to hit the right one. Also they are not as easy to misplace or lose.
Click to expand...


----------



## AZ Sticks

I'm voting you "hostess with the mostess"! We should all be so lucky to visit you!! Have fun - AZ


daralene said:


> Got a wicker chair painted today. It is going to be used in the garden with a plant on it since it has seen its better days. Got my grocery shopping done for company. Will make the stuffed artichokes. OK here's the ingredients but they didn't give amounts (Two Fat Ladies tv series for cooking). I like to get inspired anyway, so I will see how it turns out and let you know:
> Stuffed artichokes
> (stuffing)
> black olives
> bread crumbs - freshly made (I got sourdough bread to make them)
> capers
> onion
> parsley
> tomatoes (thinking of using sun dried?)
> freshly grated parmesan cheese about 1/4 cup
> Hmmmmm....wondering how fresh garlic would be in there? I might add some.
> 
> I found jumbo artichokes, so they should have a big enough center for stuffing.
> They said you put them in a pan with oil and bake for an hour. Think I will boil them some to make sure they will be cooked through and then add stuffing and bake. If they turn out I will post a photo.
> 
> Got fresh fruit for fruit salad:
> champagne grapes
> cherries - I will have red fingers as I pit them and slice them myself
> blackberries
> raspberries
> peaches - these I will add just before so they don't go all watery. I don't add sugar, just use ripe fruit and it is sweet all by itself. Have some vanilla Greek Yogurt if anybody wants that with the fruit.
> 
> Tomorrow I will shop at the Farmer's Market and get fresh veggies. Also got some cornbread that actually has corn in it and whole grain organic sourdough bread along with some great butter for the artichokes and for the bread. I don't normally have butter but for company it will be special and a treat.
> 
> Mixed nuts with dried cranberries and dried blueberries and dark chocolate chunks for a snack. I'm thinking of buying a lemon tart for dessert. They are so delicious.
> 
> Can you believe I forgot to get the valances for the kitchen at the dry cleaners. They were already closed when I remembered. Thank goodness the company doesn't arrive till late Monday morning so I should have time to get them up if I remember:shock: :roll: :roll: The house is in great shape. Sounds like so many of us have been on cleaning frenzies. It feels so nice and everything looks new with carpets cleaned, windows washed, books and WIP's stashed away. Oh, we are as bad with books as I am with yarn and patterns. It was like moving with all the boxes we packed.
> 
> Much of my artwork in my house is by my friend, an artist and photographer, and her husband is a fabulous woodworker so we have many things from him around the house too. We will have supper here the day they arrive and the next day take them to Skaneateles Lake, NY. Another lovely Finger Lakes town. Probably take the boat out onto the lake.


----------



## AZ Sticks

I get an email from them once a week - that may change when my subscription to the magazine expires...But I'm not going to renew it - recipes are like patterns in my house - more that I will ever need - everything I could possible use!! AZ 


Dreamweaver said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well Sam, I'm caught up again and it's time to think about supper - here is a quick and easy recipe that can be made for 1 or a whole family - be back later - Sandi
> http://www.tasteofhome.com/Recipes/Savory-Spinach-Chicken?pmcode=IMHDV03T&_mid=2378810&_rid=2378810.558202.71014
> 
> 
> 
> Yum...... We have several of the taste of Home cookbooks.... I'm pinning this one. Love that it gives the carbs and all. Love spinach......
Click to expand...


----------



## bellestarr12

Dreamweaver, just want to let you know I'm thinking of you and the challenges you've faced and are facing. You're always such a warm, positive presence for the rest of us - like so many others, I'm keeping you in my prayers. A big long-distance hug to you


----------



## 81brighteyes

melyn said:


> hello from the UK, It's my first time at the tea party and just read the beautiful Rainbow Bridge poem and had to say thank you for posting it.
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> so sorry about snickers mrs s - it is so hard to let a pet go - maybe a new dog would help sometime in the future.
> 
> maybe this will help.
> 
> The Rainbow Bridge
> 
> inspired by a Norse legend
> By the edge of a woods, at the foot of a hill,
> Is a lush, green meadow where time stands still.
> Where the friends of man and woman do run,
> When their time on earth is over and done.
> 
> For here, between this world and the next,
> Is a place where each beloved creature finds rest.
> On this golden land, they wait and they play,
> Till the Rainbow Bridge they cross over one day.
> 
> No more do they suffer, in pain or in sadness,
> For here they are whole, their lives filled with gladness.
> Their limbs are restored, their health renewed,
> Their bodies have healed, with strength imbued.
> 
> They romp through the grass, without even a care,
> Until one day they start, and sniff at the air.
> All ears prick forward, eyes dart front and back,
> Then all of a sudden, one breaks from the pack.
> 
> For just at that instant, their eyes have met;
> Together again, both person and pet.
> So they run to each other, these friends from long past,
> The time of their parting is over at last.
> 
> The sadness they felt while they were apart,
> Has turned into joy once more in each heart.
> They embrace with a love that will last forever,
> And then, side-by-side, they cross over together.
> © 1998 Steve and Diane Bodofsky. All Rights Reserved.
> 
> 
> 
> mrs. s said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Preston,
> I just read a lot of your responses to the "Tea Party". I'm new to it. I look forward to more of your yummy recipes. JC Pennies is giving free haircuts for school aged children now. That is a wonderful idea. I am a teacher myself and I have to say I am getting excited about going back in two weeks and welcoming all of the students off of the school bus in their new outfits and smiles on their faces.
> We actually had to let our dog, Snickers go to sleep two weeks ago after a beautiful 15 year life with our family. We are still trying to get on with the different routine of not walking and feeding and loving a pet. But in the end we would never change the last 15 years.
> Well I look forward to our next discussions everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Somehow, I missed the page on which this poem was posted. However, thanks to this quote, I was able to read it. I never read it before, either, and think it is so beautiful. It made me teary-eyed reading it. Thank you, Sam, for having first posted it.


----------



## preston

http://www.lifescripthealthyadvantage.com/

http://www.lifescript.com/newsletters/2012/08/19/ha_8_links_pm-ms.aspx?VID=122372&SID=60046542&EID=%7b99F05535-ABFD-4671-B1B2-4D3C0E057AD8%7d&utm_campaign=20120819&utm_source=healthyadvantage&utm_medium=email&utm_content=view-as-webpage&OID1=516257&OID2=516258&OID3=516259&OID4=516260&OID5=516261&OID6=516264&OID7=516262&OID8=516263

strawberry - can't remember if i have given these before or not - they are both for pre and people with diabetes - also lots of healthy cooking recipes.

try it - i think you will like the site - if you sign up for it it will come direct to your email - daily i think.

sam



Strawberry4u said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> here's an interesting article on paula deen - also some of her recipes revamped for diabetic eating - honestly - one of her recipes is for a baken and egg served on a glazed donut sandwich - however that sounds so good i may have to try it. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> Hi Sam and all TPers. Thank you for the Paula Deen site for diabetic recipes. Since DH and I were diagnosed as borderline diabetics I've been going crazy trying to take recipes and make them diabetic friendly. When I see all the good recipes here I do the same.
> 
> I did what you said Sam and took it easy with the windows....Yes,Sir. I did the laundry finished up the cage. Then as my GD use to say I was done done. I finished up a scarf then started another. I plan on finishing that today then working on a swiffer mop cover. They can get expensive if you use them all the time like I do because I have arthritis and no longer wring out a mop. These will come in handy since you can throw them in the washer/dryer and tada use again.
> 
> The weather here is so hot! looking forward to some cooler weather. Take care all, until later. May God bless u all.
Click to expand...


----------



## bellestarr12

KateB said:


> Dh's dahlias have been spectacular this year, they must love the rain! :lol: I really like the wee red and white spotted one.


Oh my! Thanks for posting these gorgeous pictures! the dahlias are indeed spectacular!


----------



## Dreamweaver

gottastch said:


> I basically use up sock yarn that kinda looks like it might be candy in color. I cast on enough stitches to get 7" and then I just knit until I have about 1 1/4" or 1 1/2" hanging off the needles. Bind off and then fold up into the candy ribbon shape. I used silver crochet cotton that had a silver thread running through it to make the hanger. Thread a darning needle with the silver (or gold if you'd like) thread and go up through the folded layers of yarn and come out the top. Then go back down the same way about one stitch over. I tied an overhand knot at the very bottom, squished my "ribbon candy" down and tied another overhand knot at the top to hold it in place. This is a photo of my practice ornaments. I like the one on the right, with the white in it, but the blue? Not so much


Clever girl... Thanks for that. Now if I just remember..... I'm thinking that you could use solid colors too..a little white, followed by a little green and a little red... you'd get that striped look..... FUN.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Oh Dreamweaver - so sorry - I know how hard this must be - I lost my mom a few years ago and that last year I wish I could have cloned myself - I always felt like I should be where I wasn't..... Keeping you and your Mom in my thoughts.... AZ 


Dreamweaver said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness Jynx. Are you able to leave??
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not worried about it... I don't plan on rolling around in the grass after they spray.... but I do worry about the animals, etc. I also wonder just how effective it is going to be.... We have had a good rain for the last 3 hours.....and our area has already been sprayed. There will be spraying Sun. and Mon., when the rain is supposedly over, but not covering the areas already sprayed........
> 
> Me..... Leave.... that would be a trick. We were all ready to go to dinner and called mom to tell her we were on the way to pick her up..... She sounded off and says she is not feeling well, doesn't know what is wrong... cant verbalize a problem but "No, doesn't need me to come take her to Dr." Told her we would call or stop by to see if she needed anything. We went ahead to dinner with the kids and had a lovely couple of hours.... stopped on the way home and picked up a treat for mom and went by the house. She did not wake up when I opened the garage door.... no lights on, she was asleep.... (The TV was not working right - though she told me it was.) we decided to let her sleep and did not wake her.... Don' know if that was the right decision.... Did not check to see if she had taken the antibiotics... pretty sure she didn't.... I figure better to leave them in the bowl so I can show her that she is not acting responsibly....Of course we are worried..... and will have to deal with it tomorrow morning.... Need to call DD and tell her not to plan on picking her up for church.......
Click to expand...


----------



## gottastch

Dreamweaver said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> I basically use up sock yarn that kinda looks like it might be candy in color. I cast on enough stitches to get 7" and then I just knit until I have about 1 1/4" or 1 1/2" hanging off the needles. Bind off and then fold up into the candy ribbon shape. I used silver crochet cotton that had a silver thread running through it to make the hanger. Thread a darning needle with the silver (or gold if you'd like) thread and go up through the folded layers of yarn and come out the top. Then go back down the same way about one stitch over. I tied an overhand knot at the very bottom, squished my "ribbon candy" down and tied another overhand knot at the top to hold it in place. This is a photo of my practice ornaments. I like the one on the right, with the white in it, but the blue? Not so much [/quoteClever girl... Thanks for that. Now if I just remember..... I'm thinking that you could use solid colors too..a little white, followed by a little green and a little red... you'd get that striped look..... FUN.
> 
> 
> 
> Precisely Dreamweaver, you most certainly could knit solid yarn color stripes. I was trying to cut down on the step of weaving in all those extra ends...naughty girl that I am
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

maggie - you don't ever need to worry - we never run out of room at the tea party - there is always going to be an empty place for you - with a fresh pot under the cosy.

have a good night's sleep - we will look for you monday morning - maybe.

housework is so overrated.

sam



bowler said:


> Time for bed nearly but could do with a goodnight cuppa. Hope there is some left in the pot. Tomorrow a busy day doing some - wait for it - the dreaded word - housework. Will get it done in the morning so that I can spend the afternoon knitting. Goodnight all.
> 
> Maggie


----------



## Dreamweaver

Strawberry4u said:


> Hi Sam and all TPers. Thank you for the Paula Deen site for diabetic recipes. Since DH and I were diagnosed as borderline diabetics I've been going crazy trying to take recipes and make them diabetic friendly. When I see all the good recipes here I do the same.
> 
> I did what you said Sam and took it easy with the windows....Yes,Sir. I did the laundry finished up the cage. Then as my GD use to say I was done done. I finished up a scarf then started another. I plan on finishing that today then working on a swiffer mop cover. They can get expensive if you use them all the time like I do because I have arthritis and no longer wring out a mop. These will come in handy since you can throw them in the washer/dryer and tada use again.
> 
> The weather here is so hot! looking forward to some cooler weather. Take care all, until later. May God bless u all.


DANG... I've read every page.... but missed the Paula Dean bit..... back I go... I love your idea on the swifter cover. I have shiny, dark laminates and the cleaner really has to be buffed dry to look good so I need extras. I am planning on doing this... just need to do a little experimenting to get the right size... You sure did get a lot done.... time for a rest and reward.


----------



## preston

it is so good to hear from you carlyle - so glad you dropped in for a cuppa - great idea for the remote - thanks for sharing. we look forwrd to your next visit.

sam



Carlyle said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 81brighteyes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you considered writing the instructions down for turning on the t.v. or don't you think she would be able to understand them? ]quote]
> She knows what to press and we have written down favorite stations so she doesn't have to figure out the menu etc. It is just that I think she hits the next little button at the same time, inadvertently and then can't fix it... I asked AT&T if they had a different remote and the do.. but they charge for it, said not to get it as it is even more confusing.... I may look at another provider, but most all of them have a similar remote. I'll check with Radio Shack but don't think the universal remote will work with the satellite..... Maybe now that she has glasses.... she will do a little better. If we could get WGN for the Cubs games, we could just go with local for everything else!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried getting a large remote,like the ones for those with poor eyesight. They have large buttons and are easier to hit the right one. Also they are not as easy to misplace or lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## bellestarr12

settleg said:


> Wow, finally got caught up reading the TP news. This past weedk has been crazy. Last Sunday got the oldest DD and 5 grandkids moved into their own place after living 2 years with us. Then Friday moved our youngest DD down to college about 4 hours south of us. Our house now looks like a tornado went through it between moving everyone; we gave the oldest DD some furniture that she much needed and are down sizing our needs. Happily I'll be getting my crafting room back once all is said and done. What a task there is at hand doing this but I have plenty of time to work on it.


settleg, so glad you survived the week and I hope you'll take a little time to breathe deeply and enjoy the peace.

Our DD and 2 grandsons will be moving to a new apartment in their same complex at the end of September and I've promised to go up and help her paint a couple of "accent walls" in the new place before the move, and to saw apart the boys' bunk beds and make them into twin beds.

The rent goes up every year there, sometimes a little, sometimes a lot. This year they said it would be $75 a month more and she went to nearby complexes and then took the info to the office where the manager said "Oh. Well, could you do $30?" Then they offered her this larger place (100 more square feet) for about $5 a month less than that. I reminded her that it says in the Bible "You have not because you ask not." (And they really like her there and don't want to lose a good tenant.)


----------



## 81brighteyes

Redkimba said:


> Popping in for a little bit - just to catch up before I go off to sew again. I got a little distracted by cleaning up &/or sorting through my "to be done" pile in craft room. Bonus is that now I have it sorted into a "quickly done" stack and a "needs a little research/planning" stack.
> 
> I also finished soaking & hanging up the last of the recycled-sweater wool. I didn't realize that wool has a very distinctive odor when it's wet. A wet sheep odor must make one almost pass out...


Yes, and when I wash the socks I knitted with wool, it smells like "sheep haven". I lay them on the dryer to dry and because the odor gets to me, I spray something that smells flowery in that room (for several days!!!)


----------



## Dreamweaver

Carlyle said:


> Have you tried getting a large remote,like the ones for those with poor eyesight. They have large buttons and are easier to hit the right one. Also they are not as easy to misplace or lose.


I'm not sure they will work with the service but I'm going to check it out next trip to Radio Shack..... I think with the one eye being so bad, and her not wearing any glasses, she tends to "list to port" with everything. She just doesn't hit straight on....... I know I have to have different remotes for each box though.


----------



## bellestarr12

jmai5421 said:


> bellestarr12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cindycz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bellestarr12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> On another note, for the past week or so, I've been canning like a madwoman. Joe helped me put up seven 24-ounce jars of roasted garlic pasta sauce yesterday. It turned out really well. And a couple of days ago I added to the jam and jelly stock with 10 jars of lemon-honey jelly. Taking a bit of a break now, but here are pictures of the latest, and if you want the recipes, check my blog at http://morning-glory-garden.blogspot.com
> 
> 
> 
> Woah! Thanks for the link with the recipes! I planted my tomatoes late, and can't wait until they ripen...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're welcome! Let me know how the sauce turns out - we're very happy with it - happier than expected!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the link to your blog and the recipes for canning. I have ordered 50# of tomatoes to start(field grown). I will can them as crushed tomatoes and some juice. I usually use my saucemaster and send the whole tomato through for the juice. The sauce amster removes the skin, core and seeds. The juice is awesome. I might look for the canning book tthat you posted on the blog. I will justify it with the recipe for pasta sauce minus the peppers(they don't like me) and also sharing the book with my DD and SIL. They have their tomatoes and are canning the juice and some crushed tomatoes today. We are still at the cabin. What else have you been canning? I can or freeze most everything. This year has been difficult spending most of the summer at the cabin up"North". My sister also has a canning/cooking blog. She is my inspiration and my teacher. She has a lot of the family recipes and has posted them. If you would like I could PM you her blog address.
Click to expand...

yes, please! I would love to check out her blog! I should look into a saucemaster, I think. If it makes you brave enough to tackle 50# of tomatoes, it's got to be a good thing! :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks

Hi Melyn, welcome to the Tea Party - we're glad you could join us!! AZ 


melyn said:


> hello from the UK, It's my first time at the tea party and just read the beautiful Rainbow Bridge poem and had to say thank you for posting it.
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> so sorry about snickers mrs s - it is so hard to let a pet go - maybe a new dog would help sometime in the future.
> 
> maybe this will help.
> 
> The Rainbow Bridge
> 
> inspired by a Norse legend
> By the edge of a woods, at the foot of a hill,
> Is a lush, green meadow where time stands still.
> Where the friends of man and woman do run,
> When their time on earth is over and done.
> 
> For here, between this world and the next,
> Is a place where each beloved creature finds rest.
> On this golden land, they wait and they play,
> Till the Rainbow Bridge they cross over one day.
> 
> No more do they suffer, in pain or in sadness,
> For here they are whole, their lives filled with gladness.
> Their limbs are restored, their health renewed,
> Their bodies have healed, with strength imbued.
> 
> They romp through the grass, without even a care,
> Until one day they start, and sniff at the air.
> All ears prick forward, eyes dart front and back,
> Then all of a sudden, one breaks from the pack.
> 
> For just at that instant, their eyes have met;
> Together again, both person and pet.
> So they run to each other, these friends from long past,
> The time of their parting is over at last.
> 
> The sadness they felt while they were apart,
> Has turned into joy once more in each heart.
> They embrace with a love that will last forever,
> And then, side-by-side, they cross over together.
> © 1998 Steve and Diane Bodofsky. All Rights Reserved.
> 
> 
> 
> mrs. s said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Preston,
> I just read a lot of your responses to the "Tea Party". I'm new to it. I look forward to more of your yummy recipes. JC Pennies is giving free haircuts for school aged children now. That is a wonderful idea. I am a teacher myself and I have to say I am getting excited about going back in two weeks and welcoming all of the students off of the school bus in their new outfits and smiles on their faces.
> We actually had to let our dog, Snickers go to sleep two weeks ago after a beautiful 15 year life with our family. We are still trying to get on with the different routine of not walking and feeding and loving a pet. But in the end we would never change the last 15 years.
> Well I look forward to our next discussions everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Dreamweaver

bellestarr12 said:


> Dreamweaver, just want to let you know I'm thinking of you and the challenges you've faced and are facing. You're always such a warm, positive presence for the rest of us - like so many others, I'm keeping you in my prayers. A big long-distance hug to you


Thanks... and I need that right now. I just hate to be such a whiner lately..... Mom did not go to dinner with us last night.... She wasn't feeling well. We stopped on the way home and she was asleep so I did not wake her but it is obvious she has done nothing but sleep since we got home at 2:30 Friday.... I called at 10 this morning and she was disoriented, confused on time, day or night.... and we talked about seeing a Dr. (not as an emergency today) so I have spent most of the day researching - without a whole lot of luck... She wanted to go back to sleep and I told her to call me when she woke up. It is 4:30 and no call.... so I am going to have to go down ad re-evaluate the situation. Meanwhile, call to one brother's cell unanswered. Not a great day, as we have been afraid to go anywhere...... I'm just stalling..not wanting another challenge today....... I really appreciate all the good thoughts and support....


----------



## AZ Sticks

Good to "see" you - hope your having fun!! - AZ 


darowil said:


> Hi all from warm sunny Katherine- the weather is beautiful, not too hot and still too early for the humidity. Hoping this will hold off till we get back home. We are down in Katherine until tomorrow and return to Darwin tomorrow. Darwin is in the north of Australia and thus is in the tropics. They only have 2 seasons-the wet and the dry,currently the dry. The build up is due sometime in September I gather- and is the worst time I gather, very high humidity (like I gather close to 100%) and no relief with rain.
> Time to go now. See you all later.


----------



## preston

it's what i always say - the squeaky wheel gets oiled.

sam



bellestarr12 said:


> settleg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, finally got caught up reading the TP news. This past weedk has been crazy. Last Sunday got the oldest DD and 5 grandkids moved into their own place after living 2 years with us. Then Friday moved our youngest DD down to college about 4 hours south of us. Our house now looks like a tornado went through it between moving everyone; we gave the oldest DD some furniture that she much needed and are down sizing our needs. Happily I'll be getting my crafting room back once all is said and done. What a task there is at hand doing this but I have plenty of time to work on it.
> 
> 
> 
> settleg, so glad you survived the week and I hope you'll take a little time to breathe deeply and enjoy the peace.
> 
> Our DD and 2 grandsons will be moving to a new apartment in their same complex at the end of September and I've promised to go up and help her paint a couple of "accent walls" in the new place before the move, and to saw apart the boys' bunk beds and make them into twin beds.
> 
> The rent goes up every year there, sometimes a little, sometimes a lot. This year they said it would be $75 a month more and she went to nearby complexes and then took the info to the office where the manager said "Oh. Well, could you do $30?" Then they offered her this larger place (100 more square feet) for about $5 a month less than that. I reminded her that it says in the Bible "You have not because you ask not." (And they really like her there and don't want to lose a good tenant.)
Click to expand...


----------



## AZ Sticks

Have a great visit!!! AZ 


karhyunique said:


> Good morning TPers, I'm in St Louis visiting my 2 month old grandson, okay my children too Lol, just wanted to chime in and thank Sam for the recipes and wish all a great week!


----------



## AZ Sticks

I hope you enjoy your togetherness! My DH and I have been empty nesters for 15 years and it's been great!! Coffe in his underwear - how funny! We will be wanting pictures of the craft room in all stages - Have a great week - AZ


settleg said:


> Yes it does Sam. And Myfanwy it is quiet except for the dogs barking and cats meowing!. Had to laugh at DH since he just told our youngest that he made coffee in his underwear this morning. Heehee. We've been married almost 20 years (spring chickens I know) and never not had children here (a yours, mine, and ours household). Guess what? We actually like each other! LOL
> 
> I am excited about getting my crafting room re-established. Of course it will be several weeks I imagine purging and rearranging but oh how nice it will be.
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> does this give you an empty house now settleg - just the two of you bouncing around?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> settleg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, finally got caught up reading the TP news. This past weedk has been crazy. Last Sunday got the oldest DD and 5 grandkids moved into their own place after living 2 years with us. Then Friday moved our youngest DD down to college about 4 hours south of us. Our house now looks like a tornado went through it between moving everyone; we gave the oldest DD some furniture that she much needed and are down sizing our needs. Happily I'll be getting my crafting room back once all is said and done. What a task there is at hand doing this but I have plenty of time to work on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## mjs

AZ Sticks said:


> I hope you enjoy your togetherness! My DH and I have been empty nesters for 15 years and it's been great!! Coffe in his underwear - how funny! We will be wanting pictures of the craft room in all stages - Have a great week - AZ
> 
> 
> settleg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it does Sam. And Myfanwy it is quiet except for the dogs barking and cats meowing!. Had to laugh at DH since he just told our youngest that he made coffee in his underwear this morning. Heehee. We've been married almost 20 years (spring chickens I know) and never not had children here (a yours, mine, and ours household). Guess what? We actually like each other! LOL
> 
> I am excited about getting my crafting room re-established. Of course it will be several weeks I imagine purging and rearranging but oh how nice it will be.
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> does this give you an empty house now settleg - just the two of you bouncing around?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> settleg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, finally got caught up reading the TP news. This past weedk has been crazy. Last Sunday got the oldest DD and 5 grandkids moved into their own place after living 2 years with us. Then Friday moved our youngest DD down to college about 4 hours south of us. Our house now looks like a tornado went through it between moving everyone; we gave the oldest DD some furniture that she much needed and are down sizing our needs. Happily I'll be getting my crafting room back once all is said and done. What a task there is at hand doing this but I have plenty of time to work on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I thought you were going to say you wanted pictures of the coffee-making.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Too clever Kathy!! Love it - AZ 


gottastch said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK Kathy - can you share the ribbon candy pattern?? I love sock yarn - but I haven't mastered socks and this would be a great excuse to buy some!!! AZ
> 
> 
> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning/afternoon/evening. It is almost 9:00 a.m. here and I am enjoying a "cuppa," as Sam says, and am getting excited for the day! DN (dear neighbors), DH and I are going to watch some town team tournament baseball today in a town about 1 1/2 hours away. We will drop the guys off at the venue and then head to one of my favorite places in the world - Crafts Direct...anything related to stitching (and a few other things-floral arranging, scrapbooking, stamping) all under one roof...a whole aisle of different kinds of dish towels to embroider! They have their own store next door for all their clearance items. SOOOOOOOOOO fun to look everything over. I also have coupons for Hancock Fabrics, which I also recently discovered also carries some yarn and other crafty items. We might also get to stop in and see my son at his work, as he works in the same town (manages a jewelry store)...have to check to see if he is working today. Of course, I don't need one thing but seeing and touching all the different yarns just gets my mind to thinking of all kinds of things I could make
> 
> I'm starting to think about Christmas too! The past couple of years I made little tree decorations for the family and used them for a decoration on the outside of the gift bags/packages. The first year I just made a decoration for the girls...a tiny knit purse...supposed to be a tree decoration but my niece attached it to her purse...a purse for her purse - hahaha. The next year I made tiny mittens, connected with a crocheted chain and last year I made a tiny stocking out of leftover bits of sock yarn...I have a pattern for this year (I think) that looks like the "ribbon candy" I used to enjoy as a kid. I can use leftover sock yarn (variegated) again and it is an easy knit too...love that!
> 
> Everyone have a wonderful day/evening/Sunday and I will check in tomorrow! Love to all!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I basically use up sock yarn that kinda looks like it might be candy in color. I cast on enough stitches to get 7" and then I just knit until I have about 1 1/4" or 1 1/2" hanging off the needles. Bind off and then fold up into the candy ribbon shape. I used silver crochet cotton that had a silver thread running through it to make the hanger. Thread a darning needle with the silver (or gold if you'd like) thread and go up through the folded layers of yarn and come out the top. Then go back down the same way about one stitch over. I tied an overhand knot at the very bottom, squished my "ribbon candy" down and tied another overhand knot at the top to hold it in place. This is a photo of my practice ornaments. I like the one on the right, with the white in it, but the blue? Not so much
Click to expand...


----------



## Joe P

Who is standing in line for me to come and clean and organize. humpf!!!!!!!! I will come but there are restrictions and needs on my part. he he. joe p. I picked Mother up and we went to New Braunfels and got my Non Gluten baked goods for the week, drove through the old town of Gruene (pronounced Green) got gas for $3.39 a gallon, stopped and got a dollar hamburger for Mom and caf and de caf sr. coffees for $2.17. What a deal and then stopped and got fresh peaches for Mom and me and fresh ripe home grown tomatoes. She kept saying, "I enjoy this so much Joe, please do this always." I always have. joe p


----------



## 81brighteyes

AZ Sticks said:


> I hope you enjoy your togetherness! My DH and I have been empty nesters for 15 years and it's been great!! Coffe in his underwear - how funny! We will be wanting pictures of the craft room in all stages - Have a great week - AZ
> 
> 
> settleg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it does Sam. And Myfanwy it is quiet except for the dogs barking and cats meowing!. Had to laugh at DH since he just told our youngest that he made coffee in his underwear this morning. Heehee. We've been married almost 20 years (spring chickens I know) and never not had children here (a yours, mine, and ours household). Guess what? We actually like each other! LOL
> 
> I am excited about getting my crafting room re-established. Of course it will be several weeks I imagine purging and rearranging but oh how nice it will be.
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> does this give you an empty house now settleg - just the two of you bouncing around?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> settleg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, finally got caught up reading the TP news. This past weedk has been crazy. Last Sunday got the oldest DD and 5 grandkids moved into their own place after living 2 years with us. Then Friday moved our youngest DD down to college about 4 hours south of us. Our house now looks like a tornado went through it between moving everyone; we gave the oldest DD some furniture that she much needed and are down sizing our needs. Happily I'll be getting my crafting room back once all is said and done. What a task there is at hand doing this but I have plenty of time to work on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

It must have been quite a challenge making coffee in his underwear. Everyone knows that one makes it in a coffee maker. Now he will have to wear coffee-colored underwear. I know, I'm being goofy, but it's Sunday afternoon and I've been reading so many posts Just couldn't resist.


----------



## pammie1234

Joe, I want to be in line for your services! Now that I read that, it sounds sort of bad. Not intended to be!

My mom can't change the channels either. She has macular degeneration also, and I know that is part of it. I have also wondered if we will do better because we have already used so much technology. I'm hoping that will be true!


----------



## AZ Sticks

Just a thought - but I've started a list of quick, cute, inexpensive holiday ideas and I keep adding to it when I see something like this. I could spend an evening making these and have enough for all the girls at DH's Dr.s office.... I like having a little something for my favorite checker at the market, etc. 
AZ



Dreamweaver said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> I basically use up sock yarn that kinda looks like it might be candy in color. I cast on enough stitches to get 7" and then I just knit until I have about 1 1/4" or 1 1/2" hanging off the needles. Bind off and then fold up into the candy ribbon shape. I used silver crochet cotton that had a silver thread running through it to make the hanger. Thread a darning needle with the silver (or gold if you'd like) thread and go up through the folded layers of yarn and come out the top. Then go back down the same way about one stitch over. I tied an overhand knot at the very bottom, squished my "ribbon candy" down and tied another overhand knot at the top to hold it in place. This is a photo of my practice ornaments. I like the one on the right, with the white in it, but the blue? Not so much
> 
> 
> 
> Clever girl... Thanks for that. Now if I just remember..... I'm thinking that you could use solid colors too..a little white, followed by a little green and a little red... you'd get that striped look..... FUN.
Click to expand...


----------



## Joe P

you are the closest person we will see, joe p.



pammie1234 said:


> Joe, I want to be in line for your services! Now that I read that, it sounds sort of bad. Not intended to be!
> 
> My mom can't change the channels either. She has macular degeneration also, and I know that is part of it. I have also wondered if we will do better because we have already used so much technology. I'm hoping that will be true!


----------



## AZ Sticks

Too Funny you are mjs........AZ


mjs said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you enjoy your togetherness! My DH and I have been empty nesters for 15 years and it's been great!! Coffe in his underwear - how funny! We will be wanting pictures of the craft room in all stages - Have a great week - AZ
> 
> 
> settleg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it does Sam. And Myfanwy it is quiet except for the dogs barking and cats meowing!. Had to laugh at DH since he just told our youngest that he made coffee in his underwear this morning. Heehee. We've been married almost 20 years (spring chickens I know) and never not had children here (a yours, mine, and ours household). Guess what? We actually like each other! LOL
> 
> I am excited about getting my crafting room re-established. Of course it will be several weeks I imagine purging and rearranging but oh how nice it will be.
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> does this give you an empty house now settleg - just the two of you bouncing around?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> settleg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, finally got caught up reading the TP news. This past weedk has been crazy. Last Sunday got the oldest DD and 5 grandkids moved into their own place after living 2 years with us. Then Friday moved our youngest DD down to college about 4 hours south of us. Our house now looks like a tornado went through it between moving everyone; we gave the oldest DD some furniture that she much needed and are down sizing our needs. Happily I'll be getting my crafting room back once all is said and done. What a task there is at hand doing this but I have plenty of time to work on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought you were going to say you wanted pictures of the coffee-making.
Click to expand...


----------



## AZ Sticks

You are a good guy Joe P - AZ


Joe P said:


> Who is standing in line for me to come and clean and organize. humpf!!!!!!!! I will come but there are restrictions and needs on my part. he he. joe p. I picked Mother up and we went to New Braunfels and got my Non Gluten baked goods for the week, drove through the old town of Gruene (pronounced Green) got gas for $3.39 a gallon, stopped and got a dollar hamburger for Mom and caf and de caf sr. coffees for $2.17. What a deal and then stopped and got fresh peaches for Mom and me and fresh ripe home grown tomatoes. She kept saying, "I enjoy this so much Joe, please do this always." I always have. joe p


----------



## AZ Sticks

Here is a link to a project that I have been working on - every girl in my family (young and old) will be receiving one of these for Christmas - 1 has already found a home with my neighbor, but as soon as I weave in my ends I will take pictures of the other 2. I am using my size 8 - 16 inch circular needles in the blond wood from Knit Picks - Sun something.... and I just love them. This pattern is so easy you can do it in the dark...once you get the twist you just keep knitting - non-knitters are so impressed!! 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-twisty-rolly-headband
Have a wonderful Sunday afternoon. DH and I are going to sit out back and do an awning test of our new travel trailer - Haven't tried it yet and I want to make sure it works before we take off anywhere....not that we're going soon, but I hope it will encourage DH that we will get through his health issues and do some traveling someday. Oh I think the needles are called sunstruck..... gosh there goes that AADD again...


----------



## gottastch

AZ Sticks said:


> Just a thought - but I've started a list of quick, cute, inexpensive holiday ideas and I keep adding to it when I see something like this. I could spend an evening making these and have enough for all the girls at DH's Dr.s office.... I like having a little something for my favorite checker at the market, etc.
> AZ
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> I basically use up sock yarn that kinda looks like it might be candy in color. I cast on enough stitches to get 7" and then I just knit until I have about 1 1/4" or 1 1/2" hanging off the needles. Bind off and then fold up into the candy ribbon shape. I used silver crochet cotton that had a silver thread running through it to make the hanger. Thread a darning needle with the silver (or gold if you'd like) thread and go up through the folded layers of yarn and come out the top. Then go back down the same way about one stitch over. I tied an overhand knot at the very bottom, squished my "ribbon candy" down and tied another overhand knot at the top to hold it in place. This is a photo of my practice ornaments. I like the one on the right, with the white in it, but the blue? Not so much
> 
> 
> 
> Clever girl... Thanks for that. Now if I just remember..... I'm thinking that you could use solid colors too..a little white, followed by a little green and a little red... you'd get that striped look..... FUN.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Haha, what an excellent idea! Now who is the clever girl, Dreamweaver? I think she, rather than me


----------



## AZ Sticks

Oh if I don't write it down I won't stand a chance of remembering it!!!


gottastch said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a thought - but I've started a list of quick, cute, inexpensive holiday ideas and I keep adding to it when I see something like this. I could spend an evening making these and have enough for all the girls at DH's Dr.s office.... I like having a little something for my favorite checker at the market, etc.
> AZ
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> I basically use up sock yarn that kinda looks like it might be candy in color. I cast on enough stitches to get 7" and then I just knit until I have about 1 1/4" or 1 1/2" hanging off the needles. Bind off and then fold up into the candy ribbon shape. I used silver crochet cotton that had a silver thread running through it to make the hanger. Thread a darning needle with the silver (or gold if you'd like) thread and go up through the folded layers of yarn and come out the top. Then go back down the same way about one stitch over. I tied an overhand knot at the very bottom, squished my "ribbon candy" down and tied another overhand knot at the top to hold it in place. This is a photo of my practice ornaments. I like the one on the right, with the white in it, but the blue? Not so much
> 
> 
> 
> Clever girl... Thanks for that. Now if I just remember..... I'm thinking that you could use solid colors too..a little white, followed by a little green and a little red... you'd get that striped look..... FUN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, what an excellent idea! Now who is the clever girl, Dreamweaver? I think she, rather than me
Click to expand...


----------



## west coast kitty

AZ Sticks said:


> Here is a link to a project that I have been working on - every girl in my family (young and old) will be receiving one of these for Christmas - 1 has already found a home with my neighbor, but as soon as I weave in my ends I will take pictures of the other 2. I am using my size 8 - 16 inch circular needles in the blond wood from Knit Picks - Sun something.... and I just love them. This pattern is so easy you can do it in the dark...once you get the twist you just keep knitting - non-knitters are so impressed!!
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-twisty-rolly-headband
> Have a wonderful Sunday afternoon. DH and I are going to sit out back and do an awning test of our new travel trailer - Haven't tried it yet and I want to make sure it works before we take off anywhere....not that we're going soon, but I hope it will encourage DH that we will get through his health issues and do some traveling someday. Oh I think the needles are called sunstruck..... gosh there goes that AADD again...


Thanks for the reminder AZSticks - I've made cowls using the same twist last winter - they were so easy. They can also be a great way to use scraps of similar yarns (I made 1 using all my left over Noro yarns).


----------



## MindyT

Oh Bailee please listen to Grandpa. Fix that finger or you will end up with arthritis when you least want it. I was a volly ball player (coming from Southern CA) and did that to both index fingers. Ouch. Crooked as can be and arthritis for sure. Kids, little characters, they will do things their own way. 
Of course, it doesn't keep me from knitting, so it's not the end of the world.
MindyT


----------



## AZ Sticks

I just went through my new Knit Picks catalog and found this kit, you can just buy the pattern on their site - I think this is just a cute idea.....I have never done color work before, but this might be the project that pushes me to try.
http://www.knitpicks.com/kits/Mandola_Cowl_Hat_Kit-Original__D41074.html

and I love olive green color scheme - AZ


----------



## ivyrain

Maybe now that she has glasses.... she will do a little better. If we could get WGN for the Cubs games, we could just go with local for everything else!!!![/quote]

Dreamweaver- continual prayers coming your way. I hope in all this you can still enjoy some of the time you have with your mother. There are very inexpensive universal remotes out there and you can have more than one programmed to a TV. Maybe you could set up one for WGN and cover the rest of the buttons with black electrical tape. Another one could have the numbers that are not needed taped over also or taped over with some of the different colors of duct tape available? A cord can be taped on each one and then taped to the chair she uses most to help keep track of them.
I am so fortunate, my Mom is 86 and works as a volunteer at the rehab center(nursing home) 2 times a week. She teaches crafts and brings a project for them all to make. She says she likes helping those "old folks" -most younger than her!!!


----------



## jmai5421

gottastch said:


> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning/afternoon/evening. It is almost 9:00 a.m. here and I am enjoying a "cuppa," as Sam says, and am getting excited for the day! DN (dear neighbors), DH and I are going to watch some town team tournament baseball today in a town about 1 1/2 hours away. We will drop the guys off at the venue and then head to one of my favorite places in the world - Crafts Direct...anything related to stitching (and a few other things-floral arranging, scrapbooking, stamping) all under one roof...a whole aisle of different kinds of dish towels to embroider! They have their own store next door for all their clearance items. SOOOOOOOOOO fun to look everything over. I also have coupons for Hancock Fabrics, which I also recently discovered also carries some yarn and other crafty items. We might also get to stop in and see my son at his work, as he works in the same town (manages a jewelry store)...have to check to see if he is working today. Of course, I don't need one thing but seeing and touching all the different yarns just gets my mind to thinking of all kinds of things I could make
> 
> I'm starting to think about Christmas too! The past couple of years I made little tree decorations for the family and used them for a decoration on the outside of the gift bags/packages. The first year I just made a decoration for the girls...a tiny knit purse...supposed to be a tree decoration but my niece attached it to her purse...a purse for her purse - hahaha. The next year I made tiny mittens, connected with a crocheted chain and last year I made a tiny stocking out of leftover bits of sock yarn...I have a pattern for this year (I think) that looks like the "ribbon candy" I used to enjoy as a kid. I can use leftover sock yarn (variegated) again and it is an easy knit too...love that!
> 
> Everyone have a wonderful day/evening/Sunday and I will check in tomorrow! Love to all!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Where in Mpls is Crafts Direct? That might have to be a shopping trip.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wowowow - just got back to the tea party and see 34 pages...I left it on page 8!
> 
> Jmai, the closest Crafts Direct is in St. Cloud...north on 94 and take the Highway 15 N exit. Travel to the 1st stop light and turn left. Drive to 2nd, turn left. Follow to Sundial, turn right. You will see Crafts Direct on your left in the middle of the block...fun, fun, fun![/quot
> I might have to make a trip up there. Sounds like fun. We go between Rochester and Grand Rapids/Deer River. St. Cloud would be just a little detour.
Click to expand...


----------



## jmai5421

pammie1234 said:


> Good day! So many pages! I cannot believe how talkative we can be. To all of the caregivers, my heart is with you. I know that a move is hard on the elderly. My mom had trouble adjusting just moving upstairs. It wore her out!
> 
> I lived near a cotton gin when I was young and we used to go and play on the bales of cotton. They were huge! If one had fallen on us, we would have been seriously hurt or killed. Even a fall from the top of one could have hurt us. They were probably at least 6 feet tall. But it sure was fun. We also had imagination! Most kids today have to be entertained. We made our own fun! How many of you made paper dolls out of the Sears catalogue?


OMG I remember the Sears Catalog and all the paper dolls that you could make. I spent hours cutting them out. Just think of the dexterity we had when we went to school.


----------



## gottastch

Our trip to watch the state amateur baseball tournament yesterday was a lot of fun. The neighbor gal and I dropped our husbands off at the game and we went yarn and material shopping. She didn't find the color of flannel she was looking for at the price she wanted to pay but I, on the other hand, founds lots to add to my stash. If you have a Hancock Fabric store near you, the Lion Brand Pound of Love was marked $8.99 and was then marked down 30%, as was the 280 g/9.8 oz. Bernat Baby Sport Yarn. I was also able to use the coupon I downloaded from their website for $5 off a $25 purchase. I bought enough yarn to make 2 baby afghans and possibly 2 baby sweaters or at least 1 baby sweater and a set of booties (or two) - hooray!

After shopping, we made our way back to the ball fields just in time to watch the team my son used to play on lose, thus ending their 2012 season 

After the games, we visited my husband's brother and wife and went for a pontoon ride on the lake where they have a seasonal rental...they own the trailer but rent the spot for the season. The ride on the water was wonderful! We saw a loon paddling away on the water and also a huge eagle's nest high up in a tree - beautiful!


----------



## jmai5421

Strawberry4u said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> here's an interesting article on paula deen - also some of her recipes revamped for diabetic eating - honestly - one of her recipes is for a baken and egg served on a glazed donut sandwich - however that sounds so good i may have to try it. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> Hi Sam and all TPers. Thank you for the Paula Deen site for diabetic recipes. Since DH and I were diagnosed as borderline diabetics I've been going crazy trying to take recipes and make them diabetic friendly. When I see all the good recipes here I do the same.
> 
> I did what you said Sam and took it easy with the windows....Yes,Sir. I did the laundry finished up the cage. Then as my GD use to say I was done done. I finished up a scarf then started another. I plan on finishing that today then working on a swiffer mop cover. They can get expensive if you use them all the time like I do because I have arthritis and no longer wring out a mop. These will come in handy since you can throw them in the washer/dryer and tada use again.
> 
> The weather here is so hot! looking forward to some cooler weather. Take care all, until later. May God bless u all.
> 
> 
> 
> Is the mop cover knit or crochet? I am hoping knit and that you have a link to the pattern. I have seen lots of patterns but they are all crochet. I really need to make one.
Click to expand...


----------



## jmai5421

gottastch said:


> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Evening everyone  I've had a fantasically wonderfilled weekend!!! Both my sons and my DIL got in last night, stayed up very late and talked and talked :lol: Went to Helen, Ga (a Swiss style village) (tourist area) for brunch and a walk around all the shops. Home for cake and a surprise bunch of gifts. Dinner was at my favorite place Hog Wild :lol: a Bar-b-q place that is wonderful! I baked my cake, a Coke Cake, turned out YUMM!! if I do say so myself :XD: Tomorrow we are going to go drive all over this area and show them the beauty of our mountains.
> Thank you for all the wonderful birthday wishes!! I'll be back on tomorrow evening to catch up with everyone's post! ;-)
> Sweet dreams, may your days be filled with joy, love and happiness!
> {{{{{{{{{{{Hugs to all}}}}}}}}}}} Marianne ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a wonderful day with more to come.... (Who takes are of mom while you are finally getting out?) So glad your birthday has been full of good things... including that Coke cake.... I haven't had one of those in forever.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have never had one. Anyone with a recipe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1, 18-ounce pkg. cake mix, 1 can coke (or diet coke)...mix, bake in a 9x13 pan, eat
Click to expand...

Awesome, sounds easy and diet coke would work. I will have to try that. chocolate!


----------



## 5mmdpns

Dreamweaver said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok folks, I have a situation here!!! I have many allergies and so I am not willing to go off to the store to buy any commercially made cleaning product for this. I am starting some of my fall cleaning as with the fibomyalgia, it takes me weeks to get it done! I have an older light fixture that is metal in my kitchen. It has three metal housing things that contain the light bulb. I have not cleaned this before I moved in here nor since I have moved in here. It is time. Horrors! the grease and sticky stuff is on it and I dont know how to get it off! What do you all use for this greasy build-up? :? :? :? :|
> 
> 
> 
> Lemon juice and baking soda paste? Vinegar is what I'm told to put on the gasket and glass on the self clean oven to avoid baking on the grease... I know it shines things... might be worth a try....
Click to expand...

I will try that and see what happens. Tomorrow I will hopefully be well enough to get out to the grocery store. I need milk for my coffee and I will pick up some Dawn. I have never used it but if it works to cut through grease, then I am going to try that too!


----------



## 5mmdpns

gottastch said:


> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Evening everyone  I've had a fantasically wonderfilled weekend!!! Both my sons and my DIL got in last night, stayed up very late and talked and talked :lol: Went to Helen, Ga (a Swiss style village) (tourist area) for brunch and a walk around all the shops. Home for cake and a surprise bunch of gifts. Dinner was at my favorite place Hog Wild :lol: a Bar-b-q place that is wonderful! I baked my cake, a Coke Cake, turned out YUMM!! if I do say so myself :XD: Tomorrow we are going to go drive all over this area and show them the beauty of our mountains.
> Thank you for all the wonderful birthday wishes!! I'll be back on tomorrow evening to catch up with everyone's post! ;-)
> Sweet dreams, may your days be filled with joy, love and happiness!
> {{{{{{{{{{{Hugs to all}}}}}}}}}}} Marianne ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a wonderful day with more to come.... (Who takes are of mom while you are finally getting out?) So glad your birthday has been full of good things... including that Coke cake.... I haven't had one of those in forever.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have never had one. Anyone with a recipe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1, 18-ounce pkg. cake mix, 1 can coke (or diet coke)...mix, bake in a 9x13 pan, eat
Click to expand...

*sighs* Now I know I am in heaven -- I am such a diet coke -a-holic!!! Quick someone put the kettle on and bring the tea bags!!! This coke cake is on the go for tomorrow for everyone to come and drop by! (I have a spice cake mix in the cupboard).


----------



## gottastch

So glad your birthday has been full of good things... including that Coke cake.... I haven't had one of those in forever.....[/quote]
I have never had one. Anyone with a recipe?[/quote]

1, 18-ounce pkg. cake mix, 1 can coke (or diet coke)...mix, bake in a 9x13 pan, eat [/quote]

*sighs* Now I know I am in heaven -- I am such a diet coke -a-holic!!! Quick someone put the kettle on and bring the tea bags!!! This coke cake is on the go for tomorrow for everyone to come and drop by! (I have a spice cake mix in the cupboard).[/quote]

Set a place for me 5mmdpns


----------



## ivyrain

Yeah! A party!! Do you turn right or left at the bend in the road? I'll bring whipped cream!
Actually, I am going to try this cake for my BIL birthday Tuesday!


----------



## preston

we are all lined up joe - all of us.

sam



Joe P said:


> Who is standing in line for me to come and clean and organize. humpf!!!!!!!! I will come but there are restrictions and needs on my part. he he. joe p. I picked Mother up and we went to New Braunfels and got my Non Gluten baked goods for the week, drove through the old town of Gruene (pronounced Green) got gas for $3.39 a gallon, stopped and got a dollar hamburger for Mom and caf and de caf sr. coffees for $2.17. What a deal and then stopped and got fresh peaches for Mom and me and fresh ripe home grown tomatoes. She kept saying, "I enjoy this so much Joe, please do this always." I always have. joe p


----------



## jheiens

I love your idea on the swifter cover. I have shiny, dark laminates and the cleaner really has to be buffed dry to look good so I need extras. I am planning on doing this... just need to do a little experimenting to get the right size... You sure did get a lot done.... time for a rest and reward.[/quote]

Jynx--the first Mason-Dixon Knitting book has a pattern for swiffer-type sweeper covers . . . . near the back 1/3 of the book if I recall correctly.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jmai5421

bellestarr12 said:


> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bellestarr12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cindycz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bellestarr12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> On another note, for the past week or so, I've been canning like a madwoman. Joe helped me put up seven 24-ounce jars of roasted garlic pasta sauce yesterday. It turned out really well. And a couple of days ago I added to the jam and jelly stock with 10 jars of lemon-honey jelly. Taking a bit of a break now, but here are pictures of the latest, and if you want the recipes, check my blog at http://morning-glory-garden.blogspot.com
> 
> 
> 
> Woah! Thanks for the link with the recipes! I planted my tomatoes late, and can't wait until they ripen...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're welcome! Let me know how the sauce turns out - we're very happy with it - happier than expected!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the link to your blog and the recipes for canning. I have ordered 50# of tomatoes to start(field grown). I will can them as crushed tomatoes and some juice. I usually use my saucemaster and send the whole tomato through for the juice. The sauce amster removes the skin, core and seeds. The juice is awesome. I might look for the canning book tthat you posted on the blog. I will justify it with the recipe for pasta sauce minus the peppers(they don't like me) and also sharing the book with my DD and SIL. They have their tomatoes and are canning the juice and some crushed tomatoes today. We are still at the cabin. What else have you been canning? I can or freeze most everything. This year has been difficult spending most of the summer at the cabin up"North". My sister also has a canning/cooking blog. She is my inspiration and my teacher. She has a lot of the family recipes and has posted them. If you would like I could PM you her blog address.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes, please! I would love to check out her blog! I should look into a saucemaster, I think. If it makes you brave enough to tackle 50# of tomatoes, it's got to be a good thing! :thumbup:
Click to expand...

My SIL and DD just canned 50 pints of tomato juice. Actually it was my SIL since DD is in a wheelchair with MS. I will hopefully doing the same on Thurs. I am also going to use your pasta recipe. It sounds good. I love the saucemaster for applesauce, one of our favorites. I just quarter apples, cook them up a little and run through the saucemaster. No need to peel or core. I don't know about this years apple crop since we had a very warm March and then a freeze. I am going to check with my favorite orchard as soon as i get off the blog,if I can remember their web site.
I will PM you the address. Go back to Oct 2011 for some neat bean recipes to can. I am going to do that in Oct. With the price of meat going up I think that we may need them.


----------



## gottastch

I just did a quick search and came up with this site for anyone interested in the Swiffer covers:

http://tipnut.com/make-your-own-swiffer-cloths

I don't know if this is exactly what you are looking for but thought it might help


----------



## jmai5421

AZ Sticks said:


> Here is a link to a project that I have been working on - every girl in my family (young and old) will be receiving one of these for Christmas - 1 has already found a home with my neighbor, but as soon as I weave in my ends I will take pictures of the other 2. I am using my size 8 - 16 inch circular needles in the blond wood from Knit Picks - Sun something.... and I just love them. This pattern is so easy you can do it in the dark...once you get the twist you just keep knitting - non-knitters are so impressed!!
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-twisty-rolly-headband
> Have a wonderful Sunday afternoon. DH and I are going to sit out back and do an awning test of our new travel trailer - Haven't tried it yet and I want to make sure it works before we take off anywhere....not that we're going soon, but I hope it will encourage DH that we will get through his health issues and do some traveling someday. Oh I think the needles are called sunstruck..... gosh there goes that AADD again...


Love the headband. I am curious are the Sunstruck needles as sharp as the Harmonys? I want to get a set as I will be making an aran sweater out of navy blue yarn. I thought that lighter needles would make it easier on the eyes. I only have a couple of the interchangeble Harmonys and I love them.


----------



## jheiens

AZ Sticks said:


> I hope you enjoy your togetherness! My DH and I have been empty nesters for 15 years and it's been great!!
> 
> Lucky you to have 15 years without children at home, Sandi. We'll be married 50 years next December and the longest we've been empty-nesters was the first 6 years we were married. Oh my, such a long time ago.
> 
> Some times there were 3 generations of us at the table and sharing one bath and a half. Not all at once, thank God! lol
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## preston

we will all be there with tea cups in hand.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Evening everyone  I've had a fantasically wonderfilled weekend!!! Both my sons and my DIL got in last night, stayed up very late and talked and talked :lol: Went to Helen, Ga (a Swiss style village) (tourist area) for brunch and a walk around all the shops. Home for cake and a surprise bunch of gifts. Dinner was at my favorite place Hog Wild :lol: a Bar-b-q place that is wonderful! I baked my cake, a Coke Cake, turned out YUMM!! if I do say so myself :XD: Tomorrow we are going to go drive all over this area and show them the beauty of our mountains.
> Thank you for all the wonderful birthday wishes!! I'll be back on tomorrow evening to catch up with everyone's post! ;-)
> Sweet dreams, may your days be filled with joy, love and happiness!
> {{{{{{{{{{{Hugs to all}}}}}}}}}}} Marianne ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a wonderful day with more to come.... (Who takes are of mom while you are finally getting out?) So glad your birthday has been full of good things... including that Coke cake.... I haven't had one of those in forever.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have never had one. Anyone with a recipe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1, 18-ounce pkg. cake mix, 1 can coke (or diet coke)...mix, bake in a 9x13 pan, eat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *sighs* Now I know I am in heaven -- I am such a diet coke -a-holic!!! Quick someone put the kettle on and bring the tea bags!!! This coke cake is on the go for tomorrow for everyone to come and drop by! (I have a spice cake mix in the cupboard).
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

if you are going to just buff your floors to get them shiny i vote for a power unit.

sam



jheiens said:


> I love your idea on the swifter cover. I have shiny, dark laminates and the cleaner really has to be buffed dry to look good so I need extras. I am planning on doing this... just need to do a little experimenting to get the right size... You sure did get a lot done.... time for a rest and reward.


Jynx--the first Mason-Dixon Knitting book has a pattern for swiffer-type sweeper covers . . . . near the back 1/3 of the book if I recall correctly.

Ohio Joy[/quote]


----------



## jmai5421

gottastch said:


> Our trip to watch the state amateur baseball tournament yesterday was a lot of fun. The neighbor gal and I dropped our husbands off at the game and we went yarn and material shopping. She didn't find the color of flannel she was looking for at the price she wanted to pay but I, on the other hand, founds lots to add to my stash. If you have a Hancock Fabric store near you, the Lion Brand Pound of Love was marked $8.99 and was then marked down 30%, as was the 280 g/9.8 oz. Bernat Baby Sport Yarn. I was also able to use the coupon I downloaded from their website for $5 off a $25 purchase. I bought enough yarn to make 2 baby afghans and possibly 2 baby sweaters or at least 1 baby sweater and a set of booties (or two) - hooray!
> 
> After shopping, we made our way back to the ball fields just in time to watch the team my son used to play on lose, thus ending their 2012 season
> 
> After the games, we visited my husband's brother and wife and went for a pontoon ride on the lake where they have a seasonal rental...they own the trailer but rent the spot for the season. The ride on the water was wonderful! We saw a loon paddling away on the water and also a huge eagle's nest high up in a tree - beautiful!


Sounds like a fun productive day. Any day you can get yarn on sale is a good day.


----------



## jmai5421

gottastch said:


> I just did a quick search and came up with this site for anyone interested in the Swiffer covers:
> 
> http://tipnut.com/make-your-own-swiffer-cloths
> 
> I don't know if this is exactly what you are looking for but thought it might help


Thanks I just bookmarked the site. I have lots of cotton yarn and lots of small balls from projects-perfect for the swifter cover.


----------



## 5mmdpns

gottastch said:


> So glad your birthday has been full of good things... including that Coke cake.... I haven't had one of those in forever.....


I have never had one. Anyone with a recipe?[/quote]

1, 18-ounce pkg. cake mix, 1 can coke (or diet coke)...mix, bake in a 9x13 pan, eat [/quote]

*sighs* Now I know I am in heaven -- I am such a diet coke -a-holic!!! Quick someone put the kettle on and bring the tea bags!!! This coke cake is on the go for tomorrow for everyone to come and drop by! (I have a spice cake mix in the cupboard).[/quote]

Set a place for me 5mmdpns [/quote]
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Ok will do but you need to bring a couple of dishcloth patterns for me to knit. I am going to go through my yarn scraps and start knitting some of those candy thingies for Christmas trees. 
Thank you ever so much to who ever posted those pics of them!!! (sorry, brain fog going on right now so I cant remember who it was) I know I have some greens and reds! Is it knit every row for a garter stitch? Looked that way I think. 
Sam, that is wonderful for you all to bring your tea cups with you!! (Joe P, you bring your Mom along, I have a rocking chair for her!!! I was a geriatric nurse and love the stories the older folks can tell me! I am sure your Mom has one or two she could share with us all!!  )


----------



## gottastch

5mmdpns said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> So glad your birthday has been full of good things... including that Coke cake.... I haven't had one of those in forever.....
> 
> 
> 
> I have never had one. Anyone with a recipe?
Click to expand...

1, 18-ounce pkg. cake mix, 1 can coke (or diet coke)...mix, bake in a 9x13 pan, eat [/quote]

*sighs* Now I know I am in heaven -- I am such a diet coke -a-holic!!! Quick someone put the kettle on and bring the tea bags!!! This coke cake is on the go for tomorrow for everyone to come and drop by! (I have a spice cake mix in the cupboard).[/quote]

Set a place for me 5mmdpns [/quote]
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Ok will do but you need to bring a couple of dishcloth patterns for me to knit. I am going to go through my yarn scraps and start knitting some of those candy thingies for Christmas trees. 
Thank you ever so much to who ever posted those pics of them!!! (sorry, brain fog going on right now so I cant remember who it was) I know I have some greens and reds! Is it knit every row for a garter stitch? Looked that way I think. [/quote]

Yup, it was me who posted the pic. OK, I'll bring some dishcloth patterns to the tea...Sam has some too  I love the new name - "Candy Thingies"   Yes, it is just plain old knit every row...garter stitch. I suppose you could try stockinette stitch too, just to see what one would look like...just a thought.


----------



## Althea

Brighteyes, I just fell about laughing at your quip about the empty-nester making coffee in his underwear! Too funny. Great to hear from Darowil up in the Northern Territory. Hope her daughter Maryanne is out of hospital in Rumania, where she had pneumonia. The worst time to be in Darwin is in November, which they call 'suicide month' because of the oppressive heat and humidity - the suicide rate increases alarmingly during that time. Fortunately Darowil will be back in Adelaide in early September. It's 10.20 on Monday morning here: time to get off the computer and get busy. Wishing all TPers a happy and healthy day. Special thoughts for Just Jynx and Myfanwy.


----------



## 5mmdpns

preston said:


> if you are going to just buff your floors to get them shiny i vote for a power unit.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love your idea on the swifter cover. I have shiny, dark laminates and the cleaner really has to be buffed dry to look good so I need extras. I am planning on doing this... just need to do a little experimenting to get the right size... You sure did get a lot done.... time for a rest and reward.
> 
> 
> 
> Jynx--the first Mason-Dixon Knitting book has a pattern for swiffer-type sweeper covers . . . . near the back 1/3 of the book if I recall correctly.
> 
> Ohio Joy
Click to expand...

[/quote]

Sam you knit a round one up for your rumba (roomba?) and let it go!!!


----------



## Sandy

I haven't tried the Coca Cola cake but I have tried the Coca Cola Roast in the slow cooker. I went online and found some other coke cake recipes I like the idea of no other ingredients but these other recipes are from scratch and have frosting recipes to go with them they are as follows:

Coca Cola Cake
Cake:
2 cups sugar
2 cups all-purpose flour
1 1/2 cups small marshmallows
1/2 cup butter or margarine
1/2 cup vegetable oil
3 tablespoons cocoa
1 cup Coca-Cola®
1 teaspoon baking soda
1/2 cup buttermilk
2 eggs
1 teaspoon vanilla extract

Frosting:
1/2 cup butter
3 tablespoons cocoa
6 tablespoons Coca-Cola
1 box (16 ounces) confectioners' sugar
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
1 cup chopped pecans 

Preheat oven to 350 degrees. In a bowl, sift sugar and flour. Add marsh- mallows. In
saucepan, mix butter, oil, cocoa, and Coca-Cola. Bring to a boil and pour over dry
ingredients; blend well. Dissolve baking soda in buttermilk just before adding to
batter along with eggs and vanilla extract, mixing well. Pour into a well-greased 9-
by-13-inch pan and bake 35 to 45 minutes. Remove from oven and frost
immediately. 

To make frosting, combine butter, cocoa and Coca-Cola in a saucepan. Bring to a
boil and pour over confectioners' sugar, blending well. Add vanilla extract and
pecans. Spread over hot cake. When cool, cut into squares and serve.

*The cake recipe was contributed by Lee Avery Catts to "Atlanta Cooknotes"
published by The Junior League of Atlanta. 




Secret Ingredient Chocolate Fudge Cake


Serves/Makes: 12
INGREDIENTS:

***CAKE***
1 3/4 cup flour
2 cups brown sugar
3/4 cup cocoa -- measured then sifted
2 teaspoons baking soda
1 teaspoon baking powder
1 pinch salt
2 eggs
1/2 cup vegetable oil
1 cup cola
1 cup buttermilk
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
***COLA FROSTING***
1/4 cup unsalted butter
3 tablespoons cocoa powder
1/3 cup cola
4 cups icing sugar -- measured, then sifted

DIRECTIONS:

Preheat oven to 350 degrees F. Lightly grease a 9 by 13 inch baking pan.

Sift together dry ingredients and place in a large bowl. Into the center stir remaining ingredients with a whisk to make a smooth, thin batter. Whisk about 3 minutes.

Pour into pan and bake until cake tests done, about 40-45 minutes. Cool cake on counter, then refrigerate while preparing icing.

For Frosting: Combine butter, cocoa, and cola and icing sugar and mix slowly to combine ingredients. Whip or beat until fluffy and smooth. Frost cake.

NUTRITION:
Nutritional data has not been calculated yet. Request nutrition for this recipe.


This Secret Ingredient Chocolate Fudge Cake recipe from CDKitchen serves/makes 12

Recipe ID: 110780
SUBMITTED BY: merirecipes


Marianne what do you frost your coke cake with?


----------



## Lurker 2

thanks Althea!


----------



## 5mmdpns

Sandy, thanks for your coke recipe. I can make one using rice flour for Joe P and anyone else who has gluten problems!!! I like a cream cheese frosting and so I will have to go find one to use for the Coke Cakes!!

Myfanwy, you fly up here in that virtual airplane. We have an airstrip here or you can land at the lake if you have a float plane! Of course, you will fly it. Bring Ringo, there is no mud for him to play in but I have a fenced yard. He will play with my mini schnauzer!


----------



## Lurker 2

I will work on that one! thanks for the invite!



5mmdpns said:


> Sandy, thanks for your coke recipe. I can make one using rice flour for Joe P and anyone else who has gluten problems!!! I like a cream cheese frosting and so I will have to go find one to use for the Coke Cakes!!
> 
> Myfanwy, you fly up here in that virtual airplane. We have an airstrip here or you can land at the lake if you have a float plane! Of course, you will fly it. Bring Ringo, there is no mud for him to play in but I have a fenced yard. He will play with my mini schnauzer!


----------



## Poledra65

myfanwy said:


> down here I think we spell it 'silo' have no idea why- is the photo where DH is working?- do you get mountains in Wyoming? I guess I could get my atlas, but then I would have to locate Torrington! it is a bit early in the day to be that organised! Enjoy the rest of your Sunday!!!...
> 
> 
> 
> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> poledra65 - need a definition - "sugar cylo" - please.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [Just fed my DH (David), he's been working in the sugar cylo's cleaning them out and then helping to build SM (stepmother's) fence so he's been requiring a good portion of food lately. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a big tall round building like a grain cylo or sylo? but anyway, they store raw sugar in them. They are really high up, here's a pic but from a distance.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

It's probably spelled Silo her too, lol...
Yes we have mountains, also Yellowstone and Grand Tetons National Parks. 
Here's some info for you if you are interested. 
http://www.wyomingtourism.org/

Now to see if I can ever get caught up.


----------



## Lurker 2

there are some quite outstanding features of the State- I knew of Yellowstone but did not associate it with Wyoming- must drag the atlas out!



Poledra65 said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> down here I think we spell it 'silo' have no idea why- is the photo where DH is working?- do you get mountains in Wyoming? I guess I could get my atlas, but then I would have to locate Torrington! it is a bit early in the day to be that organised! Enjoy the rest of your Sunday!!!...
> 
> 
> 
> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> poledra65 - need a definition - "sugar cylo" - please.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [Just fed my DH (David), he's been working in the sugar cylo's cleaning them out and then helping to build SM (stepmother's) fence so he's been requiring a good portion of food lately. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a big tall round building like a grain cylo or sylo? but anyway, they store raw sugar in them. They are really high up, here's a pic but from a distance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's probably spelled Silo her too, lol...
> Yes we have mountains, also Yellowstone and Grand Tetons National Parks.
> Here's some info for you if you are interested.
> http://www.wyomingtourism.org/
> 
> Now to see if I can ever get caught up.
Click to expand...


----------



## 5mmdpns

myfanwy said:


> I will work on that one! thanks for the invite!
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy, thanks for your coke recipe. I can make one using rice flour for Joe P and anyone else who has gluten problems!!! I like a cream cheese frosting and so I will have to go find one to use for the Coke Cakes!!
> 
> Myfanwy, you fly up here in that virtual airplane. We have an airstrip here or you can land at the lake if you have a float plane! Of course, you will fly it. Bring Ringo, there is no mud for him to play in but I have a fenced yard. He will play with my mini schnauzer!
Click to expand...

  :thumbup:  :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns

Say, here is a gluten free recipe place to sign up for and check out for those who are interested. I am off to visit the place.
http://www.glutenfreeclub.com/recipes/?ga_campaign=(roi)+content&ga_adgroup=gluten+free+alcohol&gclid=CLqPjOaF9bECFQgUKgod7yMAvg

And here is Martha Stewarts Cream Cheese Frosting:
Ingredients
8 ounces cream cheese, room temperature 
8 tablespoons (1 stick) unsalted butter, cut into pieces, room temperature 
1 cup confectioners' sugar 
1 teaspoon pure vanilla extract 
Directions
Place cream cheese in a medium mixing bowl. Using a rubber spatula, soften cream cheese. Gradually add butter, and continue beating until smooth and well blended. Sift in confectioners' sugar, and continue beating until smooth. Add vanilla, and stir to combine. Frost your cake, cupcakes, or put between cookies!


----------



## daralene

myfanwy said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to print up the bank balances each payment day, but now he finds old ones, and thinks he still has the $3,000 I gave him out of my Dad's estate! I don't do this any longer!
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Myfanwy wrote....These character, or personality changes are most disconcerting!
> He has developed a habit of coming through the house only wearing a t shirt- I have horrors of him doing it when we have visitors- but so far ok!
> At the risk of sounding like the cracked record it really is a
> second childhood.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know Daralene, I think I mentioned how he had this long story of the pastor he had met while he was in Australia, and how he had been asked to be MC for a big birthday party coming up, and yet the girls assure me he never went to church with them in all the five weeks he was there. And spent most of the time sleeping, not eating, and asking to be taken home to 'R.... Road', 'home to julie' it reminds me so much of the last weeks with Mum, when I am sure she was close to the Lord, but in her case she talked of wanting to go to her 'husband'. I am scared his death may be closer than people realise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Finally got a few minutes to get on as DH is busy and won't be long as I need to get some sleep. Couldn't sleep last night. Funny, had a dream I was helping the Dalai Llama and I'm not even Buddhist. Must be the book we are reading.
> 
> So sorry Myfanwy. It is so difficult to still have the body of the person you love there but they are essentially gone. I'm glad you have some experience with this but at the same time very sad that you have had to go through this at all, let alone more than once. Words almost can't express what I am feeling, but my heart goes out to you at this time. It will be hard for you if he is close to his time and perhaps even harder if it isn't. There is no easy way around this but through it. Sure hope you get some help but that sounds very ominous with what happened with the help before ripping you off for thousands that you never got back. How horrible!!!
> Loving thoughts to you. Please stay safe and healthy.
> Hugs
> 
> Oh my goodness, just read where you are a pilot. Is there anything you don't do. What a fabulous life you have lived. Yes, a lot of pain too, but lots of very interesting things you have filled your life with. Bravo Myfanwy :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: My back yard is big, but not sure you could land there. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## 5mmdpns

daralene said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to print up the bank balances each payment day, but now he finds old ones, and thinks he still has the $3,000 I gave him out of my Dad's estate! I don't do this any longer!
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Myfanwy wrote....These character, or personality changes are most disconcerting!
> He has developed a habit of coming through the house only wearing a t shirt- I have horrors of him doing it when we have visitors- but so far ok!
> At the risk of sounding like the cracked record it really is a
> second childhood.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know Daralene, I think I mentioned how he had this long story of the pastor he had met while he was in Australia, and how he had been asked to be MC for a big birthday party coming up, and yet the girls assure me he never went to church with them in all the five weeks he was there. And spent most of the time sleeping, not eating, and asking to be taken home to 'R.... Road', 'home to julie' it reminds me so much of the last weeks with Mum, when I am sure she was close to the Lord, but in her case she talked of wanting to go to her 'husband'. I am scared his death may be closer than people realise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Finally got a few minutes to get on as DH is busy and won't be long as I need to get some sleep. Couldn't sleep last night. Funny, had a dream I was helping the Dalai Llama and I'm not even Buddhist. Must be the book we are reading.
> 
> So sorry Myfanwy. It is so difficult to still have the body of the person you love there but they are essentially gone. I'm glad you have some experience with this but at the same time very sad that you have had to go through this at all, let alone more than once. Words almost can't express what I am feeling, but my heart goes out to you at this time. It will be hard for you if he is close to his time and perhaps even harder if it isn't. There is no easy way around this but through it. Sure hope you get some help but that sounds very ominous with what happened with the help before ripping you off for thousands that you never got back. How horrible!!!
> Loving thoughts to you. Please stay safe and healthy.
> Hugs
> 
> Oh my goodness, just read where you are a pilot. Is there anything you don't do. What a fabulous life you have lived. Yes, a lot of pain too, but lots of very interesting things you have filled your life with. Bravo Myfanwy :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: My back yard is big, but not sure you could land there. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I watched the movie "Away from Her" quite a while ago. It was on tv this weekend but did not have the heart to watch it again. So sad to see the one leaving in their mind but is an honest portrayal of what happens with dementia. "On Golden Pond" was another great movie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## daralene

KateB said:


> Dh's dahlias have been spectacular this year, they must love the rain! :lol: I really like the wee red and white spotted one.


Oh, those flowers are so gorgeous. Love the colors and they really came out great on our TP attachments
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Thank you for brightening the end of my day. :-D


----------



## daralene

darowil said:


> Hi all from warm sunny Katherine- the weather is beautiful, not too hot and still too early for the humidity. Hoping this will hold off till we get back home. We are down in Katherine until tomorrow and return to Darwin tomorrow. Darwin is in the north of Australia and thus is in the tropics. They only have 2 seasons-the wet and the dry,currently the dry. The build up is due sometime in September I gather- and is the worst time I gather, very high humidity (like I gather close to 100%) and no relief with rain.
> Time to go now. See you all later.


Thanks so much for stopping by. What a marvelous trip you are having!!! Stay safe. Oh my, 100% humidity. That makes the heat so hard to take. Look forward to hearing all about it.


----------



## daralene

KateB said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a wonder DH and I are alive. All the kids in the neighborhood used to run behind the DDT trucks and I loved the ones that poured the black oil on top of the asphalt.... How did we ever survive.
> 
> 
> 
> We did have fun as kids didn't we??!!!! I used to sit in the middle of the road and pop tar bubbles! Catch bullfrogs down in the creek. Waded out into the slough up to my neck in mud (but my hands had to be clean). I long for those days sometimes. Kids today don't really know what it was like to truly have fun!
> 
> I am finally caught up!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But they will be computing geniuses!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, computer geniuses with arthritic hands, carpel tunnel and bad backs from hauling half their life in their backpacks!!!!!
> 
> I hope you and Fale made it to church fully clothed...... When I picked mom up for all the errands yesterday, she had a *nice] duster on and that is all.... not like her at all... I do hope you can get an evaluation and some help....
> 
> Oh darn, I owe you a long note and had hoped to call Joe P today and wanted to get some knitting done...... No such luck. I am alive.... Mom has new temporary teeth (two days lost and a few problems but I'm giving you all a break). Mom has new glasses as of yesterday but I don't know if she will wear them other than for reading..... We've been over every day this week to turn TV on for her.... Another tale....
> 
> I have an hour to get hair done, dressed, present's wrapped.. The day is gone..... and little done.... Since we didn't go to grocery store yesterday with mom, will have to do that tomorrow so my uninterrupted day will be gone.... Woe is me........ Always something...... Just like everyone else on here..... I think it is called life....
> 
> 3 laps to go on the race and then I'm upstairs. Hope to see you all tomorrow.....*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> These character, or personality changes are most disconcerting!
> He has developed a habit of coming through the house only wearing a t shirt- I have horrors of him doing it when we have visitors- but so far ok!
> At the risk of sounding like the cracked record it really is a second childhood.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> You're right it is. My mum had a penchant for putting her clothes on in the wrong order and then refusing to change because, 'it didn't matter.' She spent a whole day once like superman....with her knickers on top of her trousers! Keep smiling. *
Click to expand...

*

Kate, I love the little humor in there with saying she spent her whole day as superman. I know it was hard but sometimes that humor can get us through. Keep smiling...good words. Know you are speaking from pain, love, and experience.
Hugs*


----------



## daralene

karhyunique said:


> Good morning TPers, I'm in St Louis visiting my 2 month old grandson, okay my children too Lol, just wanted to chime in and thank Sam for the recipes and wish all a great week!


Congratulations on the grandson. What a special time for you :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

I really need to concentrate on one day at a time! I am waiting for the mail to be delivered- if I hear nothing by tomorrow I will get back to the Needs Assessment people. I must get the puppy in soon. Your photos of Niagara were so lovely! Mum went there at age 18months- no recall of course! they were returning to Britain from Los Angeles where Mum was born. thinking of that we have not heard from Marge for a number of days- hope she is well! My flying days are long gone! The one who is remarkable for what she has achieved is Jynx. Back yards are suitable for Helicopters- but I am not sure I trust them!



daralene said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to print up the bank balances each payment day, but now he finds old ones, and thinks he still has the $3,000 I gave him out of my Dad's estate! I don't do this any longer!
> 
> [.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know Daralene, I think I mentioned how he had this long story of the pastor he had met while he was in Australia, and how he had been asked to be MC for a big birthday party coming up, and yet the girls assure me he never went to church with them in all the five weeks he was there. And spent most of the time sleeping, not eating, and asking to be taken home to 'R.... Road', 'home to julie' it reminds me so much of the last weeks with Mum, when I am sure she was close to the Lord, but in her case she talked of wanting to go to her 'husband'. I am scared his death may be closer than people realise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Finally got a few minutes to get on as DH is busy and won't be long as I need to get some sleep. Couldn't sleep last night. Funny, had a dream I was helping the Dalai Llama and I'm not even Buddhist. Must be the book we are reading.
> 
> So sorry Myfanwy. It is so difficult to still have the body of the person you love there but they are essentially gone. I'm glad you have some experience with this but at the same time very sad that you have had to go through this at all, let alone more than once. Words almost can't express what I am feeling, but my heart goes out to you at this time. It will be hard for you if he is close to his time and perhaps even harder if it isn't. There is no easy way around this but through it. Sure hope you get some help but that sounds very ominous with what happened with the help before ripping you off for thousands that you never got back. How horrible!!!
> Loving thoughts to you. Please stay safe and healthy.
> Hugs
> 
> Oh my goodness, just read where you are a pilot. Is there anything you don't do. What a fabulous life you have lived. Yes, a lot of pain too, but lots of very interesting things you have filled your life with. Bravo Myfanwy :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: My back yard is big, but not sure you could land there. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

[quote 5mmdpn's]

I watched the movie "Away from Her" quite a while ago. It was on tv this weekend but did not have the heart to watch it again. So sad to see the one leaving in their mind but is an honest portrayal of what happens with dementia. "On Golden Pond" was another great movie.[/quote]

The Iron Lady is also of interest, but sometimes one needs something lighter


----------



## preston

sandy - thanks for the great recipes - they both sound really good.

sam


----------



## preston

thanks 5mmdpns - i love icing - is there anyother reason to eat cake?

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Say, here is a gluten free recipe place to sign up for and check out for those who are interested. I am off to visit the place.
> http://www.glutenfreeclub.com/recipes/?ga_campaign=(roi)+content&ga_adgroup=gluten+free+alcohol&gclid=CLqPjOaF9bECFQgUKgod7yMAvg
> 
> And here is Martha Stewarts Cream Cheese Frosting:
> Ingredients
> 8 ounces cream cheese, room temperature
> 8 tablespoons (1 stick) unsalted butter, cut into pieces, room temperature
> 1 cup confectioners' sugar
> 1 teaspoon pure vanilla extract
> Directions
> Place cream cheese in a medium mixing bowl. Using a rubber spatula, soften cream cheese. Gradually add butter, and continue beating until smooth and well blended. Sift in confectioners' sugar, and continue beating until smooth. Add vanilla, and stir to combine. Frost your cake, cupcakes, or put between cookies!


----------



## Marianne818

Well, I'm up to page 32, trying to get caught up but so sleepy going to have to catch up sometime tomorrow :? Had another wonderful day with the older DS and DIL, youngest went back home last night. His new job has kept him hopping the last week and he needed to get his laundry done and I do believe he had a date planned, :lol: 
All in all it has been a wonderful weekend. Lots of time just sitting and visiting, today we drove around Unicoi State park, went up to the Apalacian Trail, spectacular views, can't wait for the changing of the leaf colors, always breathtaking. (will post pictures tomorrow) Went to the Fudge Shoppe and they took back a huge box for their co-workers and my step-granddaughter. She dog sat for them which was really a great relief. 
While they were here, the boys fixed the speakers on my truck, put an amp in, (I didn't know it needed one) :roll: Fixed my DVD on my lap top (spilling coffee is NOT good for lap tops)  The major fix was he actually fixed my lawn tractor (the drive belt was up under the motor (major fix that they wanted $300 at the shop to fix it) he had it done in half an hour!! 
Dreamweaver, I'm keeping you and yours in our prayers, so much on your plate, just want you to take time to breath, I worry about you so much! Please take care of yourself!!
Myfanwy, wish I had a magic wand to wave your problems away. Keeping you in our prayers also, such a wonderful lady to have such problems, such a sweet spirit! 
Settleg, maybe we can get together sometime soon.. know the empty nest is a joy of sorts, glad you are getting your craft room back!! 
For everyone that I haven't mentioned, it's just because I'm having problems staying awake :| Know that I keep you all in my prayers, such wonderful friends, my extended family for sure!! 
Sweet dreams, God Bless and keep you all safe till we visit again!
Have my kettle ready and cuppa waiting for the morning ;-)


----------



## 5mmdpns

myfanwy said:


> [quote 5mmdpn's]
> 
> I watched the movie "Away from Her" quite a while ago. It was on tv this weekend but did not have the heart to watch it again. So sad to see the one leaving in their mind but is an honest portrayal of what happens with dementia. "On Golden Pond" was another great movie.


The Iron Lady is also of interest, but sometimes one needs something lighter[/quote]

The Iron Lady is one movie I have not watched. The ex was specific about what would be watched on tv and what would not be watched (his was all sports). Right now I am having a great time watching Pirates of the Caribbean-Dead Man's Chest. The graphics in this movie and all the Pirates of the Caribbean are something to really get excited about. (I was in charge of costumes and effects and props when we did the Passion Play when I was in college so I can appreciate the graphics used here! So how do you remove and change props? simple, you become one of the actors and take the prop/s off the stage when you leave the scene).


----------



## 5mmdpns

preston said:


> thanks 5mmdpns - i love icing - is there anyother reason to eat cake?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Say, here is a gluten free recipe place to sign up for and check out for those who are interested. I am off to visit the place.
> http://www.glutenfreeclub.com/recipes/?ga_campaign=(roi)+content&ga_adgroup=gluten+free+alcohol&gclid=CLqPjOaF9bECFQgUKgod7yMAvg
> 
> And here is Martha Stewarts Cream Cheese Frosting:
> Ingredients
> 8 ounces cream cheese, room temperature
> 8 tablespoons (1 stick) unsalted butter, cut into pieces, room temperature
> 1 cup confectioners' sugar
> 1 teaspoon pure vanilla extract
> Directions
> Place cream cheese in a medium mixing bowl. Using a rubber spatula, soften cream cheese. Gradually add butter, and continue beating until smooth and well blended. Sift in confectioners' sugar, and continue beating until smooth. Add vanilla, and stir to combine. Frost your cake, cupcakes, or put between cookies!
Click to expand...

Yup there is a reason -- if it is carrot cake, then it is to get your quota of vegies in your diet. Of course, the carrots are good for your eyes and you basically need eyesight to read your knitting patterns, so I say you eat all the carrot cake you want. And the icing is for the necessary diary products one must consume for the calcium. Calcium makes for good bones and we need good bones in our fingers to hold those knitting needles......oh, Sam, the things that good food contains for our health is simply overwhelming. hmmmm, now I will see if I can find a peanut butter coke cake specially for us pb fanatics.
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 5mmdpns

Yes Sam I have done it!!!

*Classic Coke Cake With Broiled Peanut Butter Frosting*
Recipe At A Glance

Ready in: 1-2 hrs ?

Serves/Makes: 10

INGREDIENTS:
2 cups flour
1 1/2 cup sugar
1/2 pound butter, melted
1/4 cup unsweetened cocoa powder
1 cup Classic Coke
1/2 cup buttermilk
2 eggs, beaten
1 teaspoon baking soda
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
1 1/2 cup miniature marshmallows
***Broiled Peanut Butter Frosting***
6 tablespoons softened butter
1 cup dark brown sugar
2/3 cup chunky peanut butter
1/4 cup milk
2/3 cup chopped salted peanuts

DIRECTIONS:
Preheat oven to 350F. Butter and flour a 9x13x2-inch pan. Combine flour and sugar. Combine melted butter, cocoa and Coke. Add to flour mixture, stirring well. Add buttermilk, eggs, baking soda, and vanilla. Mix well. Fold in marshmallows. Pour into prepared pan.

Bake 30-35 minutes. Remove cake from oven and frost while still warm.

Broiled Peanut Butter Frosting

Preheat broiler. Cream Butter, sugar, and peanut butter. Beat in milk, then nuts. Spread over warm cake. Place frosted cake under broiler, about 4 inches from heat source. Broil only a few seconds, until topping starts to bubble. Watch carefully!

Cool at least 30 minutes before serving. Share with all pb lovers!


----------



## karhyunique

I'm on my way to bed and will be dreaming of cake after you all giving out all those recipes. My new grandson is sleeping so everyone is going to sleep also, as he gets up at 5:30 and a few times before that Lol love my two grands. Goodnight all, enjoyed the talk, wish everyone a great week ahead.


----------



## pammie1234

This was posted on Facebook and gave me a laugh. Just thought I would try to share. I hope it will work!


----------



## mjs

Sandy said:


> I haven't tried the Coca Cola cake but I have tried the Coca Cola Roast in the slow cooker. I went online and found some other coke cake recipes I like the idea of no other ingredients but these other recipes are from scratch and have frosting recipes to go with them they are as follows:
> 
> Coca Cola Cake
> Cake:
> 2 cups sugar
> 2 cups all-purpose flour
> 1 1/2 cups small marshmallows
> 1/2 cup butter or margarine
> 1/2 cup vegetable oil
> 3 tablespoons cocoa
> 1 cup Coca-Cola®
> 1 teaspoon baking soda
> 1/2 cup buttermilk
> 2 eggs
> 1 teaspoon vanilla extract
> 
> Frosting:
> 1/2 cup butter
> 3 tablespoons cocoa
> 6 tablespoons Coca-Cola
> 1 box (16 ounces) confectioners' sugar
> 1 teaspoon vanilla extract
> 1 cup chopped pecans
> 
> Preheat oven to 350 degrees. In a bowl, sift sugar and flour. Add marsh- mallows. In
> saucepan, mix butter, oil, cocoa, and Coca-Cola. Bring to a boil and pour over dry
> ingredients; blend well. Dissolve baking soda in buttermilk just before adding to
> batter along with eggs and vanilla extract, mixing well. Pour into a well-greased 9-
> by-13-inch pan and bake 35 to 45 minutes. Remove from oven and frost
> immediately.
> 
> To make frosting, combine butter, cocoa and Coca-Cola in a saucepan. Bring to a
> boil and pour over confectioners' sugar, blending well. Add vanilla extract and
> pecans. Spread over hot cake. When cool, cut into squares and serve.
> 
> *The cake recipe was contributed by Lee Avery Catts to "Atlanta Cooknotes"
> published by The Junior League of Atlanta.
> 
> Secret Ingredient Chocolate Fudge Cake
> 
> Serves/Makes: 12
> INGREDIENTS:
> 
> ***CAKE***
> 1 3/4 cup flour
> 2 cups brown sugar
> 3/4 cup cocoa -- measured then sifted
> 2 teaspoons baking soda
> 1 teaspoon baking powder
> 1 pinch salt
> 2 eggs
> 1/2 cup vegetable oil
> 1 cup cola
> 1 cup buttermilk
> 1 teaspoon vanilla extract
> ***COLA FROSTING***
> 1/4 cup unsalted butter
> 3 tablespoons cocoa powder
> 1/3 cup cola
> 4 cups icing sugar -- measured, then sifted
> 
> DIRECTIONS:
> 
> Preheat oven to 350 degrees F. Lightly grease a 9 by 13 inch baking pan.
> 
> Sift together dry ingredients and place in a large bowl. Into the center stir remaining ingredients with a whisk to make a smooth, thin batter. Whisk about 3 minutes.
> 
> Pour into pan and bake until cake tests done, about 40-45 minutes. Cool cake on counter, then refrigerate while preparing icing.
> 
> For Frosting: Combine butter, cocoa, and cola and icing sugar and mix slowly to combine ingredients. Whip or beat until fluffy and smooth. Frost cake.
> 
> NUTRITION:
> Nutritional data has not been calculated yet. Request nutrition for this recipe.
> 
> This Secret Ingredient Chocolate Fudge Cake recipe from CDKitchen serves/makes 12
> 
> Recipe ID: 110780
> SUBMITTED BY: merirecipes
> 
> Marianne what do you frost your coke cake with?


The coke cake is a decades-old (at least four) recipe, and my memory is that it was the best chocolate cake to date at the time.


----------



## 5mmdpns

pammie1234 said:


> This was posted on Facebook and gave me a laugh. Just thought I would try to share. I hope it will work!


It works and it is funny!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## DorisT

Sam, thank you for the good sounding recipes. You seem to know just what we're looking for!

I'm sorry I haven't been visiting the Tea Parties for a while. The week before last I had conjunctivitis. After trying to heal it with home remedies, I finally saw the ophthalmologist, got some prescription eye drops, and feel a lot better. Sometimes, that's the best route to follow!!

Now I'm having a problem with my feet. Again, I'm trying to treat myself, but will see a doctor on Tuesday. Anyone ever have a burning feeling on your insteps? It's especially bad when it's bedtime. It interferes with my sleep and when I look in the mirror I look like a zombie. I guess old age is catching up with me in a big way. But I guess it could be a lot worse so I can't complain.

I've missed so much news and there's no way I'll ever get caught up.

Myfanwy, did Fale arrive back home safely, and did you have a nice birthday?

Settleg, did your DD ever receive microwave recipes from the TP folks? Did she think she might make candy to sell when she gets to college? I asked this on an old TP, but you probably didn't see it.

Pammie, I'm so happy your DD found a job despite the pay cut. My DIL changed jobs last year because of the stress and although she had to take a pay cut she says it was well worth it. She's a paralegal and the lawyers were expecting too much from her. I partially blame her for that because she's so helpful. Now she works for ONE judge that she knew way back when he was just a lawyer. She's much more relaxed and happier. Money isn't everything!!

Marianne, I hope you and your Mom are doing well.

Sam, maybe you can take your GD aside and have a little talk with her. Don't you think they could give her a shot to lessen the pain when they straighten the finger?

I enjoyed what I saw of the Olympics and that was a lot, but I missed all the equestrian events. Does anyone know if there's a website that is showing some of those events?

I've been able to make about 4 pair of women's slippers in the last few weeks. The project started when I made a pair for my DD and one for me, then I decided to use my stash of pink, rose, lavender, and light purple yarns. My charity project up until the last year or so didn't allow for pastel colors so I wanted to use them up. I've decided I'll make a few more pairs and donate them to a women's shelter along with some of those small hotel lotions and shampoos that I have way too many of. I've heard the women are so appreciative of even the smallest gift.

When I tire of making slippers, I'll join the group at my church that meets once a month to make prayer shawls. Maybe the other ladies in the group can suggest some simple patterns. 

Well, I guess I've rambled on long enough. It's my bedtime - see you all in the AM.


----------



## preston

what a great weekend for you marianne - so glad you had family and friends to help celebrate it. hurray for getting your mower fixed - that sure saved you some money. need someone to come fix ours - gary doesn't seem to have the time and i should mow. oh well.

think i am going to spend part of the day at our local yarn shop - laurie is going to be there tomorrow and we always have a good time.

sam



Marianne818 said:


> Well, I'm up to page 32, trying to get caught up but so sleepy going to have to catch up sometime tomorrow :? Had another wonderful day with the older DS and DIL, youngest went back home last night. His new job has kept him hopping the last week and he needed to get his laundry done and I do believe he had a date planned, :lol:
> All in all it has been a wonderful weekend. Lots of time just sitting and visiting, today we drove around Unicoi State park, went up to the Apalacian Trail, spectacular views, can't wait for the changing of the leaf colors, always breathtaking. (will post pictures tomorrow) Went to the Fudge Shoppe and they took back a huge box for their co-workers and my step-granddaughter. She dog sat for them which was really a great relief.
> While they were here, the boys fixed the speakers on my truck, put an amp in, (I didn't know it needed one) :roll: Fixed my DVD on my lap top (spilling coffee is NOT good for lap tops)  The major fix was he actually fixed my lawn tractor (the drive belt was up under the motor (major fix that they wanted $300 at the shop to fix it) he had it done in half an hour!!
> Dreamweaver, I'm keeping you and yours in our prayers, so much on your plate, just want you to take time to breath, I worry about you so much! Please take care of yourself!!
> Myfanwy, wish I had a magic wand to wave your problems away. Keeping you in our prayers also, such a wonderful lady to have such problems, such a sweet spirit!
> Settleg, maybe we can get together sometime soon.. know the empty nest is a joy of sorts, glad you are getting your craft room back!!
> For everyone that I haven't mentioned, it's just because I'm having problems staying awake :| Know that I keep you all in my prayers, such wonderful friends, my extended family for sure!!
> Sweet dreams, God Bless and keep you all safe till we visit again!
> Have my kettle ready and cuppa waiting for the morning ;-)


----------



## preston

whoa - what a cake - need to go shopping for a few things - that really sounds yummy - especially the icing.

thanks 5mmdpns.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Yes Sam I have done it!!!
> 
> *Classic Coke Cake With Broiled Peanut Butter Frosting*
> Recipe At A Glance
> 
> Ready in: 1-2 hrs ?
> 
> Serves/Makes: 10
> 
> INGREDIENTS:
> 2 cups flour
> 1 1/2 cup sugar
> 1/2 pound butter, melted
> 1/4 cup unsweetened cocoa powder
> 1 cup Classic Coke
> 1/2 cup buttermilk
> 2 eggs, beaten
> 1 teaspoon baking soda
> 1 teaspoon vanilla extract
> 1 1/2 cup miniature marshmallows
> ***Broiled Peanut Butter Frosting***
> 6 tablespoons softened butter
> 1 cup dark brown sugar
> 2/3 cup chunky peanut butter
> 1/4 cup milk
> 2/3 cup chopped salted peanuts
> 
> DIRECTIONS:
> Preheat oven to 350F. Butter and flour a 9x13x2-inch pan. Combine flour and sugar. Combine melted butter, cocoa and Coke. Add to flour mixture, stirring well. Add buttermilk, eggs, baking soda, and vanilla. Mix well. Fold in marshmallows. Pour into prepared pan.
> 
> Bake 30-35 minutes. Remove cake from oven and frost while still warm.
> 
> Broiled Peanut Butter Frosting
> 
> Preheat broiler. Cream Butter, sugar, and peanut butter. Beat in milk, then nuts. Spread over warm cake. Place frosted cake under broiler, about 4 inches from heat source. Broil only a few seconds, until topping starts to bubble. Watch carefully!
> 
> Cool at least 30 minutes before serving. Share with all pb lovers!


----------



## preston

pammie - thanks for sharing - very funny - i loved it.

sam



pammie1234 said:


> This was posted on Facebook and gave me a laugh. Just thought I would try to share. I hope it will work!


----------



## preston

doris - so glad you came for a visit - good to hear that you are feeling better - hope you get on top of whatever is bothering your feet. don't know if it will still work - www.nbcolympics.com - it showed a lot of stuff that wasn't on the tube.

sam


----------



## AZ Sticks

Every bit as sharp. I am going to sit down tomorrow and decide what other sizes to buy I really like them....I'm glad you like the headband sometimes simple is better. quote=jmai5421]


AZ Sticks said:


> Here is a link to a project that I have been working on - every girl in my family (young and old) will be receiving one of these for Christmas - 1 has already found a home with my neighbor, but as soon as I weave in my ends I will take pictures of the other 2. I am using my size 8 - 16 inch circular needles in the blond wood from Knit Picks - Sun something.... and I just love them. This pattern is so easy you can do it in the dark...once you get the twist you just keep knitting - non-knitters are so impressed!!
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-twisty-rolly-headband
> Have a wonderful Sunday afternoon. DH and I are going to sit out back and do an awning test of our new travel trailer - Haven't tried it yet and I want to make sure it works before we take off anywhere....not that we're going soon, but I hope it will encourage DH that we will get through his health issues and do some traveling someday. Oh I think the needles are called sunstruck..... gosh there goes that AADD again...


Love the headband. I am curious are the Sunstruck needles as sharp as the Harmonys? I want to get a set as I will be making an aran sweater out of navy blue yarn. I thought that lighter needles would make it easier on the eyes. I only have a couple of the interchangeble Harmonys and I love them.[/quote]


----------



## AZ Sticks

I don't know about lucky..it sounds like you have a wonderful home and family ... I wish I had my kids around more often - it's that greener grass... AZ
.


jheiens said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you enjoy your togetherness! My DH and I have been empty nesters for 15 years and it's been great!!
> 
> Lucky you to have 15 years without children at home, Sandi. We'll be married 50 years next December and the longest we've been empty-nesters was the first 6 years we were married. Oh my, such a long time ago.
> 
> Some times there were 3 generations of us at the table and sharing one bath and a half. Not all at once, thank God! lol
> 
> Ohio Joy
Click to expand...


----------



## AZ Sticks

It's getting late here and DH has more tests tomorrow am - so I'm off to bed and hoping for a quick lights out. Have a wonderful week to all - I'll be back!
AZ


----------



## Lurker 2

Marianne- thank you for your thoughts, hopefully soon I will be able to organise some sort of respite [for me!].

Doris T, lovely to see you back- Yes Fale got home safely, it is just that now he wants to go straight back! But he has been forgetting that he has already been!

Some photos showing the arrival of spring here!


----------



## Needleme

5mmdpns said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks 5mmdpns - i love icing - is there anyother reason to eat cake?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Say, here is a gluten free recipe place to sign up for and check out for those who are interested. I am off to visit the place.
> http://www.glutenfreeclub.com/recipes/?ga_campaign=(roi)+content&ga_adgroup=gluten+free+alcohol&gclid=CLqPjOaF9bECFQgUKgod7yMAvg
> 
> And here is Martha Stewarts Cream Cheese Frosting:
> Ingredients
> 8 ounces cream cheese, room temperature
> 8 tablespoons (1 stick) unsalted butter, cut into pieces, room temperature
> 1 cup confectioners' sugar
> 1 teaspoon pure vanilla extract
> Directions
> Place cream cheese in a medium mixing bowl. Using a rubber spatula, soften cream cheese. Gradually add butter, and continue beating until smooth and well blended. Sift in confectioners' sugar, and continue beating until smooth. Add vanilla, and stir to combine. Frost your cake, cupcakes, or put between cookies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup there is a reason -- if it is carrot cake, then it is to get your quota of vegies in your diet. Of course, the carrots are good for your eyes and you basically need eyesight to read your knitting patterns, so I say you eat all the carrot cake you want. And the icing is for the necessary diary products one must consume for the calcium. Calcium makes for good bones and we need good bones in our fingers to hold those knitting needles......oh, Sam, the things that good food contains for our health is simply overwhelming. hmmmm, now I will see if I can find a peanut butter coke cake specially for us pb fanatics.
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

I love this logic-- my kind of thinking!!


----------



## preston

i'm so jealous - you are beginning spring and we are heading for fall - i am not ready for cold weather.

sam

thanks for the pictures - beautiful flowers.



myfanwy said:


> Marianne- thank you for your thoughts, hopefully soon I will be able to organise some sort of respite [for me!].
> 
> Doris T, lovely to see you back- Yes Fale got home safely, it is just that now he wants to go straight back! But he has been forgetting that he has already been!
> 
> Some photos showing the arrival of spring here!


----------



## preston

going on two - time for me to say good night - see you in the am

sam


----------



## HandyFamily

I've been meaning to post this recipe for a long time. But lacked the time all the time to make a good translation and pictures... and now I feel guilty, ha.
Well, no2w I don't really have the time either, but my mind is sort of blocked - on what I am supposed to do, so... here goes.

Kiopoolu
I do not know exactly where this appetizer or salad origins, but it is distributed in all the Balkans. I would suspect it comes from Turkey for there are a lot of .... aaa ... _aubergine, eggplat_ ? Not sure of the right word,







in their traditional kitchen, so might be where it started. But it is not known for sure.

So... here it starts.








http://i078.**********/0903/76/5149c0358729.jpg

























Neither of the pictures is mine.

Ingredients:
Maybe eggplant - well, the vegitable on the first picture 500 g
red pepper... from... this kind:







- no idea what their name is, - 250 g
tomatoes - 2 tomatoes.
oil olive oil or other salad oil - 1 coffee cup
parsley - 1/4 of a... hm, this amount







- so it would be a quarter of the amount that has a tie. 
vinegar
garlic
salt

The making of kiopoolu:

The ... maybe egplants and peppers are cleaned, washed and roasted - on a grill, over fire, in a stove, however. Than you should put them, while hot, in a pot or something that can be covered, till they are cool enough to be pieled. The covering part is important. They are in their own steam than.
The tomato part is... well, you can put them in boil water and skin them also, or just skip this part - it is on your own taste.
Cut all to small pieces, and together with the garlic put them in the robot, or make them to ... is it puree or mash? Well, you see what I mean. Than add to this... mush, let's call it, the oil and vinegar, while stiring (hm, the spell-checker does not like this word... why?) all the time. And, of course, the salt.
My own advise is test it while doing all these, so you can add the amounts of salt, vinegar and oil that you personally would like. 
This can be used on toasts or as just appetizer, and around here it is usually conserved, with one dosage with like 8 kg of... the eg-plant maybe.
It is also perfect for any types of vegetarians - vegans or otherwise. 
And for people who do like their animal food, it is sometimes served with chopped white ... is it pickle, souse?.. cheese... hm, this:


----------



## KateB

pammie1234 said:


> Good day! So many pages! I cannot believe how talkative we can be. To all of the caregivers, my heart is with you. I know that a move is hard on the elderly. My mom had trouble adjusting just moving upstairs. It wore her out!
> 
> I lived near a cotton gin when I was young and we used to go and play on the bales of cotton. They were huge! If one had fallen on us, we would have been seriously hurt or killed. Even a fall from the top of one could have hurt us. They were probably at least 6 feet tall. But it sure was fun. We also had imagination! Most kids today have to be entertained. We made our own fun! How many of you made paper dolls out of the Sears catalogue?


Didn't do that, but I loved the cardboard dolls that came with paper clothes with tabs on! Used to make my own paper clothes for them too. Hadn't thought about them for years, thanks for the memory jog.


----------



## daralene

5mmdpns said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> west coast kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver - so very sorry for your continuing worries; I'll also keep you and your family in my prayers. Sorry if you have already answered this before, but has your mom's doctor made an assessment of her abilities or possibly referred her to a neurologist? That may help push your brothers into action.
> 
> 
> 
> Mom hates Dr.s and does not have one here yet because she is very specific as to what she wants in a Dr. and I haven't found one yet. The eyes and the teeth have taken precidence.... The *only* medication she takes is Gabapentin for her residual shingles pain. She is in gret shape physically.... I have told her we will have to find a Dr. when next she needs her prescription refilled, but that isn't even true.... Her AR Dr. would probably do it. I hear what you are saying... but no way mom would agree to being tested and what she does with Dr's is leave them as soon as she hears something not to her liking..... The one brother who is most involved with mom and has her POA wants to let her stay in her own home because that is what *she* wants... She was not like this 6 months ago, when she bought the house.... the move has just been a totally disorienting experience... most unexpected. The other brother is not aware of the situation... too busy to check in and just assumes mom is like she used to be and that I have everything handled..... I am going to have to insist that we all meet and talk or I am going to have to have to inform them that I can't do this an set a deadline for a serious change...... Of course, I can say all that..... We are a block away... She is totally dependent on us... I can't just stop.... I am sitting here with a paper I just tore out that lists some assistance in home and I will be discussing it with her and brother very soon..... I need the boys to meet with me though, so that we can agree and present a united front. If Ted wants her to stay in her house, I won't be able to do anything about a retirement facility. that is OK if he wants to have her relocate... but that is a mistake, not only for the amount of family around but for another hit on the disorientation..... I know he will eventually see it,, in fact he does, he just feels no urgency to fix it.... and I do......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dreamweaver, when you mentioned the gabapentin and I had been reading all of your Mom's strange behaviors/moods, red flags went up all over the place! Talk to any of her doctors ASAP and get them to wean her off of that gabapentin. (You can not stop it cold-turkey) You will get your Mom back! Side effects from the gabapentin can take days, weeks, or months to show up. Terrible side effects are what it does to the brain and emotions causing lots of upheavel to be going on. (I am not talking about the suicidal thoughts but much more than that!) My ex was on it for a short while and not on very heavy of a dosage and then one day I looked at him and watched in horror as he changed before my eyes! Get to a doctor and talk to him/her -- without your Mother present if you can. Write down what she has done and make a daily diary of her. Good luck with this!
> 
> BTW, I have worked as an RN and I am a Pharmacy Technician. You can also talk to your Mom's pharmacist or any pharmacist about this gabapentin. (Note to anyone else on gabapentin, these negative side effects are not experienced by everyone on it!!!)
Click to expand...

You are so right!!!! I was on gabapentin and didn't know what was happening to me. It was fun at first as I became more outspoken but then it was no longer fun and it was scary. I didn't know it was the medication, nor did my husband. Won't go into details, but the side effects are real if you are affected. Was so sad because not only did it help the shingles pain but the fibromyalgia pain was gone. Let me tell you, it changes your personality if you are affected. I know another man who had this problem and he didn't live to tell about it.


----------



## daralene

nittergma said:


> Love your Photos Darlene! We went there when my middle son was little, he wanted to see the rainbow but it was cloudy and he was disappointed not to get to see it. Just as we turned around to go I looked back and the son peeked through and there it was!! He was so happy and so was I!!
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wanted to share a few photos for those of you who haven't seen Niagara Falls from our little trip with the grandchildren. This was the view from our hotel window. The grandchildren were sleeping so I was sneaking in the photos trying not to wake anyone up. No time for photos later. Know lots of you probably have seen this :wink: So for anyone interested.
> 
> There is always a rainbow and most often a double or triple rainbow and you see both ends of it if it is sunny. So if anyone wants to get wet in a very turbulent river, you could get two pots of gold. No sun early in the morning so no rainbow. Didn't have the camera later as we were in the waterpark having loads and loads of fun.
> 
> They have boats called "Maid of the Mist" that take you along the river right up to the Canadian Falls and you get sprayed and really wet so they give you hooded raincoats to wear. That is an amazing experience and well worth doing.
> 
> It's hard for me to tell what photos I chose to use as they are so tiny when you are choosing and eyesight isn't what it used to be even with glasses, so using the vignette helps me to pick the right photos.
Click to expand...

So glad you got to see the rainbow. When we were down on the Maid of the Mist last year there were whole rainbows right beside us and over us. Just wonderful.


----------



## daralene

west coast kitty said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> west coast kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Daralene - a fabulous menu for your company. Hope you have a great visit.
> 
> 
> 
> I second that... Love all that yummy fruit and the Two Fat Ladies were never much on specifics.... but the artichokes sound wonderful.... No wonder you were on a cleaning frenzy..... with company coming.. Have a wonderful visit.... Just looked at some wicker in a repurposingstore.... Love it, but couldn't find the right piece.... so I'll keep looking...... I did just donate the King chair to the nursery... Loved it too, but DH started to spray paint it, didn't finish and left it in the rain so more unravelingtahn I wanted to deal with to come back in as a bedroom chair.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I forgot to say that as soon as this couple leave we expect FIL and stepMIL. Thank goodness for credit cards or we would be eating cardboard after all my trips to Ohio and paying for all meals and Mom's and then baby shower and trip to the Falls was very expensive. Then I got the gardens mulched and carpets cleaned and it wasn't cheap. Well, not a good month for $$ but a good month for seeing family and being with friends :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are definitely times when it's good to splurge on family and friends and maybe next month the $$ are a little tighter and menu and outings are simple and less costly. We've had a lot of visitors in the last 6 weeks and still have a small stash of leftovers in the freezer to draw on. (sometimes I wonder if the cats' grocery bills aren't getting close to ours??)
Click to expand...

LOL :lol: It is definitely worth it.


----------



## daralene

settleg said:


> Wow, finally got caught up reading the TP news. This past weedk has been crazy. Last Sunday got the oldest DD and 5 grandkids moved into their own place after living 2 years with us. Then Friday moved our youngest DD down to college about 4 hours south of us. Our house now looks like a tornado went through it between moving everyone; we gave the oldest DD some furniture that she much needed and are down sizing our needs. Happily I'll be getting my crafting room back once all is said and done. What a task there is at hand doing this but I have plenty of time to work on it.


You sure have been a busy lady this past week and obviously, for the last two years. It is going to seem so quiet and peaceful, and you, a craft room will be your reward :thumbup: :thumbup: Bet you are tired ;-)


----------



## daralene

5mmdpns said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> so sorry there is so much of me in a row - need to check in more often.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> You do just fine for us all Sam!!!
Click to expand...

Oh Sam, if that is a problem then I am in BIG trouble....I usually have a short period of time I can get on and then I have all these posts one after the other and feel like I am hogging. Just love all my TP friends and end up sometimes taking up so much space. You, on the other hand, are the host, so you are greeting people at the door and talking with guests, so if you have a lot in a row it just means a lot of people are arriving and many gathered around you talking. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

myfanwy said:


> Marianne- thank you for your thoughts, hopefully soon I will be able to organise some sort of respite [for me!].
> 
> Doris T, lovely to see you back- Yes Fale got home safely, it is just that now he wants to go straight back! But he has been forgetting that he has already been!
> 
> Some photos showing the arrival of spring here!


Beautiful pictures, Julie.

Has anyone else's page suddenly gone too wide for the screen?


----------



## HandyFamily

It's my fault. The pictures are too wide. Sorry...


----------



## rpuhrmann

Yes, I just noticed my screen is wider tonight, and I have to scroll back and forth, just a bit.
Roberta



KateB said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne- thank you for your thoughts, hopefully soon I will be able to organise some sort of respite [for me!].
> 
> Doris T, lovely to see you back- Yes Fale got home safely, it is just that now he wants to go straight back! But he has been forgetting that he has already been!
> 
> Some photos showing the arrival of spring here!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful pictures, Julie.
> 
> Has anyone else's page suddenly gone too wide for the screen?
Click to expand...


----------



## KateB

HandyFamily said:


> It's my fault. The pictures are too wide. Sorry...


S'ok, it'll go back to normal on the next page......see it did! :lol:


----------



## HandyFamily

KateB said:


> HandyFamily said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's my fault. The pictures are too wide. Sorry...
> 
> 
> 
> S'ok, it'll go back to normal on the next page......see it did! :lol:
Click to expand...

I new that - but everyone who reads the last page will have to deal with it.
Well... I did not mean to 'accomplish' that. Sorry again.


----------



## Lurker 2

HandyFamily said:


> I've been meaning to post this recipe for a long time. But lacked the time all the time to make a good translation and pictures... and now I feel guilty, ha.
> Well, no2w I don't really have the time either, but my mind is sort of blocked - on what I am supposed to do, so... here goes.
> 
> Kiopoolu
> I do not know exactly where this appetizer or salad origins, but it is distributed in all the Balkans. I would suspect it comes from Turkey for there are a lot of .... aaa ... _aubergine, eggplat_ ? Not sure of the right word,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in their traditional kitchen, so might be where it started. But it is not known for sure.
> 
> So... here it starts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i078.**********/0903/76/5149c0358729.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neither of the pictures is mine.
> 
> Ingredients:
> Maybe eggplant - well, the vegitable on the first picture 500 g
> red pepper... from... this kind:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - no idea what their name is, - 250 g
> tomatoes - 2 tomatoes.
> oil olive oil or other salad oil - 1 coffee cup
> parsley - 1/4 of a... hm, this amount
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - so it would be a quarter of the amount that has a tie.
> vinegar
> garlic
> salt
> 
> The making of kiopoolu:
> 
> The ... maybe egplants and peppers are cleaned, washed and roasted - on a grill, over fire, in a stove, however. Than you should put them, while hot, in a pot or something that can be covered, till they are cool enough to be pieled. The covering part is important. They are in their own steam than.
> The tomato part is... well, you can put them in boil water and skin them also, or just skip this part - it is on your own taste.
> Cut all to small pieces, and together with the garlic put them in the robot, or make them to ... is it puree or mash? Well, you see what I mean. Than add to this... mush, let's call it, the oil and vinegar, while stiring (hm, the spell-checker does not like this word... why?) all the time. And, of course, the salt.
> My own advise is test it while doing all these, so you can add the amounts of salt, vinegar and oil that you personally would like.
> This can be used on toasts or as just appetizer, and around here it is usually conserved, with one dosage with like 8 kg of... the eg-plant maybe.
> It is also perfect for any types of vegetarians - vegans or otherwise.
> And for people who do like their animal food, it is sometimes served with chopped white ... is it pickle, souse?.. cheese... hm, this:


Dear Handy family- I have been wondering how you were? I will definitely try this one -we love Aubergine [eggplant/brinjal]


----------



## daralene

jmai5421 said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Daralene--another hug! How very nice. I have a dumb question--how do you hollow out an artichoke for stuffing? I've never had this or tried to do it but it sounds fabulous. Presumably you leave the heart but somehow remove all the thistle. And on the topic of fruit--if anyone has fresh blueberries and mangoes as we do now, well the combination is to die for. I'd always loved peaches with blues but this is the best!!
> 
> 
> 
> I will have to try that. I love fruit and especially love mangos and blueberries but never thought of combining them.
Click to expand...

Gingerwitch......so sorry, I missed your post somehow. Well, the Two Fat Ladies first rip off the stem and it pulls out bottom fibers, then they trimmed it and rubbed with lemon. Then used a spoon and dug down in and got out all the thistle part. They said to be sure and get it all out. Here's a link that shows it: 



 Hope that helps. This lady makes it look so easy and so do the Two Fat Ladies. :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorry to all, and especially to Handy family, when I replied I noticed something about embedded pictures, but thought it would fail to copy them- it normally never does- now we are back to too wide- sorry Kate!

oh well we get to see a lovely receipt twice!


----------



## wannabear

myfanwy said:


> Marianne- thank you for your thoughts, hopefully soon I will be able to organise some sort of respite [for me!].
> 
> Doris T, lovely to see you back- Yes Fale got home safely, it is just that now he wants to go straight back! But he has been forgetting that he has already been!
> 
> Some photos showing the arrival of spring here!


I can smell spring in your pictures.


----------



## KateB

myfanwy said:


> Sorry to all, and especially to Handy family, when I replied I noticed something about embedded pictures, but thought it would fail to copy them- it normally never does- now we are back to too wide- sorry Kate!
> 
> oh well we get to see a lovely receipt twice!


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## HandyFamily

Wow. I should have resized them, but... hm... wasn't thinking much, I guess.

Anyway, I had many things to do and than a little vacation... and than again so many things when we got back... wow.

And so now I am "stealing" a little time, haha, I'm bad!
And also making for myself some of the unhealthier food ever - but really good for the mood... and sweet... nnn...
It's just butter - a bit warmed, at room temp, so it can be mixed easily - and chopped... halva? hm, wiki sways _ "Halva (or halawa, xalwo, haleweh, ħelwa, halvah, halava, helava, helva, halwa, halua, aluva, chalva, chałwa, "حلاوة") " _








, mixed well and, well, if I am not really lazy - spread on a bread slice. And if I am - I just dig my way in with a spoon...

So... now... I am going to EAT 

PP Hope this one isn't also too wide.
I tend to put pictures of everything eatable I have no word for - or am not sure of the right word? But than again, how else can I explain it so that I'd know it is the right thing?


----------



## Lurker 2

What are all the blocks below the Halva?
Oh I think they are the Halva
I was thinking of the Indian one
One looks like it has walnuts in it?
Are they a sort of nougat?


----------



## oddball

KateB said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne- thank you for your thoughts, hopefully soon I will be able to organise some sort of respite [for me!].
> 
> Doris T, lovely to see you back- Yes Fale got home safely, it is just that now he wants to go straight back! But he has been forgetting that he has already been!
> 
> Some photos showing the arrival of spring here!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful pictures, Julie.
> 
> Has anyone else's page suddenly gone too wide for the screen?
Click to expand...

Yes, mine have I thought I was seeing things. Whats happened to it?


----------



## HandyFamily

I think those are...
great.
I find the word in arab &#8207;&#1591;&#1581;&#1610;&#1606;&#1577; - , hebrow &#1496;&#1495;&#1497;&#1504;&#1492; - &#1090;&#1072;&#1093;&#1080;&#1085;&#1072;, Japanese and nerigoma , but not in plain english. Sish... 

Well, I suppose it is close to tahan. It's grounded seeds - sesame most times, but sometimes sunflower - I love this type... Anyway, this halva is made from this type of product. And yes, sometimes it has nuts or peanuts or other nuts or seeds in it...

Could you, please, show me a picture of the Indian one?
Hahaha, if I like it, I'm going to India. I so love other types of Indian food, if they make good halva, that's where I'm going. And I will only come back when I explode from eating.


----------



## wannabear

Health food stores here carry halvah that is mostly sesame seeds and honey, in a tiny little bar individually wrapped. It is eaten sort of like a candy bar then.


----------



## Southern Gal

Poots said:


> Being fairly new to this site, what's the tea party all about? I loved reading all your replies to the Fuddy Duddy, I must be one ,too,I'm 82. Or are females called something different? I have been called an OF.


  hi, we are just a bunch of friends who take time to chat, like if you popped in to visit with a neighbor, only we are on air time :mrgreen: we share most everything, recipes, family problems, health, just like you were catching up with some ol friends. i love it, it grows on you, and its just part of my waking up, hmmmm :? that sounds like a coffee commercial. welcome


----------



## jmai5421

Poledra65 said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> down here I think we spell it 'silo' have no idea why- is the photo where DH is working?- do you get mountains in Wyoming? I guess I could get my atlas, but then I would have to locate Torrington! it is a bit early in the day to be that organised! Enjoy the rest of your Sunday!!!...
> 
> 
> 
> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> poledra65 - need a definition - "sugar cylo" - please.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [Just fed my DH (David), he's been working in the sugar cylo's cleaning them out and then helping to build SM (stepmother's) fence so he's been requiring a good portion of food lately. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a big tall round building like a grain cylo or sylo? but anyway, they store raw sugar in them. They are really high up, here's a pic but from a distance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's probably spelled Silo her too, lol...
> Yes we have mountains, also Yellowstone and Grand Tetons National Parks.
> Here's some info for you if you are interested.
> http://www.wyomingtourism.org/
> 
> Now to see if I can ever get caught up.
Click to expand...

My favorite are the Big Horns. They are absolutely beautiful.


----------



## jmai5421

5mmdpns said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to print up the bank balances each payment day, but now he finds old ones, and thinks he still has the $3,000 I gave him out of my Dad's estate! I don't do this any longer!
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Myfanwy wrote....These character, or personality changes are most disconcerting!
> He has developed a habit of coming through the house only wearing a t shirt- I have horrors of him doing it when we have visitors- but so far ok!
> At the risk of sounding like the cracked record it really is a
> second childhood.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know Daralene, I think I mentioned how he had this long story of the pastor he had met while he was in Australia, and how he had been asked to be MC for a big birthday party coming up, and yet the girls assure me he never went to church with them in all the five weeks he was there. And spent most of the time sleeping, not eating, and asking to be taken home to 'R.... Road', 'home to julie' it reminds me so much of the last weeks with Mum, when I am sure she was close to the Lord, but in her case she talked of wanting to go to her 'husband'. I am scared his death may be closer than people realise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Finally got a few minutes to get on as DH is busy and won't be long as I need to get some sleep. Couldn't sleep last night. Funny, had a dream I was helping the Dalai Llama and I'm not even Buddhist. Must be the book we are reading.
> 
> So sorry Myfanwy. It is so difficult to still have the body of the person you love there but they are essentially gone. I'm glad you have some experience with this but at the same time very sad that you have had to go through this at all, let alone more than once. Words almost can't express what I am feeling, but my heart goes out to you at this time. It will be hard for you if he is close to his time and perhaps even harder if it isn't. There is no easy way around this but through it. Sure hope you get some help but that sounds very ominous with what happened with the help before ripping you off for thousands that you never got back. How horrible!!!
> Loving thoughts to you. Please stay safe and healthy.
> Hugs
> 
> Oh my goodness, just read where you are a pilot. Is there anything you don't do. What a fabulous life you have lived. Yes, a lot of pain too, but lots of very interesting things you have filled your life with. Bravo Myfanwy :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: My back yard is big, but not sure you could land there. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I watched the movie "Away from Her" quite a while ago. It was on tv this weekend but did not have the heart to watch it again. So sad to see the one leaving in their mind but is an honest portrayal of what happens with dementia. "On Golden Pond" was another great movie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We just watched On Golden Pond. We usually watch it at least once in the summer while we are at the lake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## jmai5421

AZ Sticks said:


> Every bit as sharp. I am going to sit down tomorrow and decide what other sizes to buy I really like them....I'm glad you like the headband sometimes simple is better. quote=jmai5421]
> 
> 
> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a link to a project that I have been working on - every girl in my family (young and old) will be receiving one of these for Christmas - 1 has already found a home with my neighbor, but as soon as I weave in my ends I will take pictures of the other 2. I am using my size 8 - 16 inch circular needles in the blond wood from Knit Picks - Sun something.... and I just love them. This pattern is so easy you can do it in the dark...once you get the twist you just keep knitting - non-knitters are so impressed!!
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-twisty-rolly-headband
> Have a wonderful Sunday afternoon. DH and I are going to sit out back and do an awning test of our new travel trailer - Haven't tried it yet and I want to make sure it works before we take off anywhere....not that we're going soon, but I hope it will encourage DH that we will get through his health issues and do some traveling someday. Oh I think the needles are called sunstruck..... gosh there goes that AADD again...
> 
> 
> 
> Love the headband. I am curious are the Sunstruck needles as sharp as the Harmonys? I want to get a set as I will be making an aran sweater out of navy blue yarn. I thought that lighter needles would make it easier on the eyes. I only have a couple of the interchangeble Harmonys and I love them.
Click to expand...

[/quote]
Thanks now to decide to buy the set since it is supposed to save money or buy them seperate as I need them. I will probably save the money and buy the whole set of interchangeables.


----------



## 5mmdpns

I think that most countries have a type of halva that they make. I remember Dad coming home with a chunk of it when I was a little kid. He had gone to visit someone who made it and they gave him a large piece to take home to us. I found a basic halva recipe:

*Halva* is a favorite dessert in the Middle East. Served with coffee or tea, it is the perfect ending to any meal. Halva is easy to make and tastes like you spent all day preparing it!

Prep Time: 5 minutes, Cook Time: 15 minutes, 
Total Time: 20 minutes

Ingredients:
1 cup granulated sugar
1/2 cup water
1/4 cup rosewater
4-6 saffron threads or 1/2 teaspoon ground saffron
2 sticks unsalted butter
1 cup all purpose flour

Preparation:

In a small saucepan, bring sugar and water to a boil. Once sugar is dissolved, add saffron and rosewater. You will have a syrup like texture. Remove from heat.

In a medium saucepan, melt butter on medium heat. Add flour slowly and mix with butter to make paste. Slowly add sugar syrup and blend together. Remove from heat.

Immediately, spread mixture into ramekins, or onto a serving plate. Allow to cool, and remove halva from ramekins or cut into small serving pieces.

Serve halva with coffee or tea.


----------



## jmai5421

myfanwy said:


> Marianne- thank you for your thoughts, hopefully soon I will be able to organise some sort of respite [for me!].
> 
> Doris T, lovely to see you back- Yes Fale got home safely, it is just that now he wants to go straight back! But he has been forgetting that he has already been!
> 
> Some photos showing the arrival of spring here!


Love the flowers. isn't it fun after a long winter when the first green begins to show. Unfortunately we are beginning to put ours to bed. I love the fall season and the colors. I also enjoy the winter if we have enough snow for x-country skiing.


----------



## jmai5421

myfanwy said:


> HandyFamily said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been meaning to post this recipe for a long time. But lacked the time all the time to make a good translation and pictures... and now I feel guilty, ha.
> Well, no2w I don't really have the time either, but my mind is sort of blocked - on what I am supposed to do, so... here goes.
> 
> Kiopoolu
> I do not know exactly where this appetizer or salad origins, but it is distributed in all the Balkans. I would suspect it comes from Turkey for there are a lot of .... aaa ... _aubergine, eggplat_ ? Not sure of the right word,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in their traditional kitchen, so might be where it started. But it is not known for sure.
> 
> So... here it starts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i078.**********/0903/76/5149c0358729.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neither of the pictures is mine.
> 
> Ingredients:
> Maybe eggplant - well, the vegitable on the first picture 500 g
> red pepper... from... this kind:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - no idea what their name is, - 250 g
> tomatoes - 2 tomatoes.
> oil olive oil or other salad oil - 1 coffee cup
> parsley - 1/4 of a... hm, this amount
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - so it would be a quarter of the amount that has a tie.
> vinegar
> garlic
> salt
> 
> The making of kiopoolu:
> 
> The ... maybe egplants and peppers are cleaned, washed and roasted - on a grill, over fire, in a stove, however. Than you should put them, while hot, in a pot or something that can be covered, till they are cool enough to be pieled. The covering part is important. They are in their own steam than.
> The tomato part is... well, you can put them in boil water and skin them also, or just skip this part - it is on your own taste.
> Cut all to small pieces, and together with the garlic put them in the robot, or make them to ... is it puree or mash? Well, you see what I mean. Than add to this... mush, let's call it, the oil and vinegar, while stiring (hm, the spell-checker does not like this word... why?) all the time. And, of course, the salt.
> My own advise is test it while doing all these, so you can add the amounts of salt, vinegar and oil that you personally would like.
> This can be used on toasts or as just appetizer, and around here it is usually conserved, with one dosage with like 8 kg of... the eg-plant maybe.
> It is also perfect for any types of vegetarians - vegans or otherwise.
> And for people who do like their animal food, it is sometimes served with chopped white ... is it pickle, souse?.. cheese... hm, this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Handy family- I have been wondering how you were? I will definitely try this one -we love Aubergine [eggplant/brinjal]
Click to expand...

Thanks Handy family. I love eggplant too. Thanks for the recipe and the pictures. Are the white blocks you are holding tofu?


----------



## jheiens

KateB said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne- thank you for your thoughts, hopefully soon I will be able to organise some sort of respite [for me!].
> 
> Doris T, lovely to see you back- Yes Fale got home safely, it is just that now he wants to go straight back! But he has been forgetting that he has already been!
> 
> Some photos showing the arrival of spring here!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful pictures, Julie.
> 
> Has anyone else's page suddenly gone too wide for the screen?
Click to expand...

Amazingly, it happened between reading one response and the next and now way can I reduce it. Ohio Joy


----------



## HandyFamily

wannabear said:


> Health food stores here carry halvah that is mostly sesame seeds and honey, in a tiny little bar individually wrapped. It is eaten sort of like a candy bar then.


Yea, well... But I just had A LOT of it. And I feel good about it... hahaha, unhealthy, but full.

jmai, that's not tofu. It's not me holding it either, but that's not as important... It is cheese - real cheese, as real as it comes, made from goat's, cow's, buffalo's or sheep's milk, with some special cheese yeast and... and my personal knowledge of the cheese-making is up to here, but I simply do not know how it is called in english... it is white, smooth, a bit more watery as the yellow cheeses are, hard... no, not hard as hard green cheeses - but it is not flexible at all, it is crumbly...

OK, I can't find info on it in english, at least not now,k but I remembered a story - or partly - about a ... cunning man, named Hityr Petyr, who foght? no, obviously. past thence of fight? can't get the spelling right. - a dragon. So, the dragon was showing off and was crunching boulders into dust, but the little man said "ok, you can do this, but can you make a rock cry water?" - and the dragon, of course, said "well, no one can do that", so the little man folded down to take a small rock off the ground, but slipped his hand in his bag and took out a piece of cheese - which is, of course, white, and contains curtain amount of water, so he scweesed (hm, spelling?) it and water came out of his fist... and this is how Hityr Petyr concured the Dragon - which is called Zmej in this part of the world.


----------



## Joe P

sorry, can't read everything it is so large here in Texas. Maybe it is my computer. I will let it rest today and get back later to see if the screen gets smaller. joe p


----------



## Southern Gal

got to jump to end, and catch up later.
loved the pic of the ribbon candy you made, how cute!
you were talking about being empty nester, finally when both the girls moved out (i helped raise my two neices, and they have both lived with me and bj off and on 3 diff times each, one when Keagan was a newborn) but we have no "our own" children, (wouldn't have time for them, these two and the two boys, keep us running.)but i thought it was funny when bj commented how nice to be able to dash through house in the buff, or go to bathroom and leave the door open, nice huh!
i must share this recipe, i got it out of a magazine and i love it, i do grill some chicken and have it bj thinks we must have meat. it has a long name, i just make it and use what amount of whatever veg. i have available but this is the offical recipe:

Spicy Tagliatelle, Primavera
6 tbs olive oil
2 red onion (use whatever color)
2 yellow peppers, cubed 
1 red pepper cubed
1 large zucchini cube
1 Tbs thyme (i have fresh and love, so i just use whatever)
1/4 tsp crushed red pepper flakes ( i am careful, the first time i made this i over did and wow)
salt
1 lb tagliatelle or fettuccine (this time i used angle hair pasta)
grated Parmesan cheese (never use)
Cook pasta set aside
in large skillet, put oil, cube all veggies and add everything and cook till squash is just becoming fork tender.
i keep my veggies seperate, so i can measure my pasta (ww ya know!) this is so quick to fix, i came in from church last night, and threw this together. i absolutely love this

i have another fav of ours and will share next time, for now, i am on to the kit. to make my veggie and egg white omlette. welcome to all the newbies, you will be welcome at our tea party anytime we are all about good food, good friends and sharing. good thing we don't live close enough to share the food, lands we would weigh a ton... later


----------



## Gweniepooh

Love the headband pattern. Thanks for posting the link!


AZ Sticks said:


> Every bit as sharp. I am going to sit down tomorrow and decide what other sizes to buy I really like them....I'm glad you like the headband sometimes simple is better. quote=jmai5421]
> 
> 
> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a link to a project that I have been working on - every girl in my family (young and old) will be receiving one of these for Christmas - 1 has already found a home with my neighbor, but as soon as I weave in my ends I will take pictures of the other 2. I am using my size 8 - 16 inch circular needles in the blond wood from Knit Picks - Sun something.... and I just love them. This pattern is so easy you can do it in the dark...once you get the twist you just keep knitting - non-knitters are so impressed!!
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-twisty-rolly-headband
> Have a wonderful Sunday afternoon. DH and I are going to sit out back and do an awning test of our new travel trailer - Haven't tried it yet and I want to make sure it works before we take off anywhere....not that we're going soon, but I hope it will encourage DH that we will get through his health issues and do some traveling someday. Oh I think the needles are called sunstruck..... gosh there goes that AADD again...
> 
> 
> 
> Love the headband. I am curious are the Sunstruck needles as sharp as the Harmonys? I want to get a set as I will be making an aran sweater out of navy blue yarn. I thought that lighter needles would make it easier on the eyes. I only have a couple of the interchangeble Harmonys and I love them.
Click to expand...

[/quote]


----------



## HandyFamily

Ihaaaa... there are great things there!
Love this one!


----------



## 5mmdpns

* The reason the last few pages are so
large is because HandyFamily has posted 
too large of pictures on here and then 
several people have clicked on that post 
to quote reply. When the picture or "word"
is too large then the entire page runs off the
page and is not really readable unless you
use the scroll across bar at the bottom of the page. *

If possible, could the posters who clicked 
on quote reply to HandyFamily's post, delete
them? and just respond to Handy Family without 
doing a quote reply? That would solve the problem. 
I have used my enter tab to keep my lines short
so they should all fit without having to use the 
horizontal scroll bar at the bottom of the page.


----------



## Lurker 2

wannabear said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne- thank you for your thoughts, hopefully soon I will be able to organise some sort of respite [for me!].
> 
> Doris T, lovely to see you back- Yes Fale got home safely, it is just that now he wants to go straight back! But he has been forgetting that he has already been!
> 
> Some photos showing the arrival of spring here!
> 
> 
> 
> I can smell spring in your pictures.
Click to expand...

Thanks wannabear! I'll let my daughter know her pics, have gone 
world wide!


----------



## Lurker 2

5mmdpns said:


> * The reason the last few pages are so
> large is because HandyFamily has posted
> too large of pictures on here and then
> several people have clicked on that post
> to quote reply. When the picture or "word"
> is too large then the entire page runs off the
> page and is not really readable unless you
> use the scroll across bar at the bottom of the page. *
> 
> If possible, could the posters who clicked
> on quote reply to HandyFamily's post, delete
> them? and just respond to Handy Family without
> doing a quote reply? That would solve the problem.
> I have used my enter tab to keep my lines short
> so they should all fit without having to use the
> horizontal scroll bar at the bottom of the page.


sorry 5mm's, I compounded the problem- failed to register
that 'embedded' oversize photos, will come through in the
'quote' maybe the problem could be solved by attempting to
delete part of the 'quote', although that can be tricky
Also as you suggest hitting the enter button
more frequently can bring one's own post down to a read-
able measure.
I have also 'zoomed' my page down to 75%.
it is a problem when posting while half asleep
Another thing to watch out for is holding the key down
for a few nano seconds, and ending up with miriads
of one letter, that can also throw the page 'out'!!!"
hope your morning is going well!


----------



## HandyFamily

I'm so sorry for starting that...
Didn't mean to...


----------



## Lurker 2

pasta primavera is a real classic
thanks Southern gal!


----------



## Lurker 2

HandyFamily said:


> I'm so sorry for starting that...
> Didn't mean to...


Handy family please don't feel bad!!!!
I for one love having you drop by
and love your input of your
Bulgarian receipts!!!


----------



## west coast kitty

thanks for the recipes Handy Family, I'd like to try it out. I think that it is feta cheese


----------



## 5mmdpns

myfanwy said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> * The reason the last few pages are so
> large is because HandyFamily has posted
> too large of pictures on here and then
> several people have clicked on that post
> to quote reply. When the picture or "word"
> is too large then the entire page runs off the
> page and is not really readable unless you
> use the scroll across bar at the bottom of the page. *
> 
> If possible, could the posters who clicked
> on quote reply to HandyFamily's post, delete
> them? and just respond to Handy Family without
> doing a quote reply? That would solve the problem.
> I have used my enter tab to keep my lines short
> so they should all fit without having to use the
> horizontal scroll bar at the bottom of the page.
> 
> 
> 
> sorry 5mm's, I compounded the problem- failed to register
> that 'embedded' oversize photos, will come through in the
> 'quote' maybe the problem could be solved by attempting to
> delete part of the 'quote', although that can be tricky
> Also as you suggest hitting the enter button
> more frequently can bring one's own post down to a read-
> able measure.
> I have also 'zoomed' my page down to 75%.
> it is a problem when posting while half asleep
> Another thing to watch out for is hopling the key down
> for a few nano seconds, and ending up with miriads
> of one letter, that can also through the page 'out'!!!"
> hope your morning is going well!
Click to expand...

hi myfanwy!!! hahaha, computer glitches will happen if one dares to have a computer!!! we all know that there are little green creatures that live in the keyboard and do things at their will!!!! haha Hugs for you, do what you are able to do with Fale and leave the rest. Remember when he does not act appropriately, he is not in your world, but he is caught in his moment in time. Teach him to knit??? Bet you would rather give Ringo a bath!


----------



## Lurker 2

HandyFamily said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Health food stores here carry halvah that is mostly sesame seeds and honey, in a tiny little bar individually wrapped. It is eaten sort of like a candy bar then.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, well... But I just had A LOT of it. And I feel good about it... hahaha, unhealthy, but full.
> 
> jmai, that's not tofu. It's not me holding it either, but that's not as important... It is cheese - real cheese, as real as it comes, made from goat's, cow's, buffalo's or sheep's milk, with some special cheese yeast and... and my personal knowledge of the cheese-making is up to here, but I simply do not know how it is called in english... it is white, smooth, a bit more watery as the yellow cheeses are, hard... no, not hard as hard green cheeses - but it is not flexible at all, it is crumbly...
> 
> OK, I can't find info on it in english, at least not now,k but I remembered a story - or partly - about a ... cunning man, named Hityr Petyr, who foght? no, obviously. past thence of fight? can't get the spelling right. - a dragon. So, the dragon was showing off and was crunching boulders into dust, but the little man said "ok, you can do this, but can you make a rock cry water?" - and the dragon, of course, said "well, no one can do that", so the little man folded down to take a small rock off the ground, but slipped his hand in his bag and took out a piece of cheese - which is, of course, white, and contains curtain amount of water, so he scweesed (hm, spelling?) it and water came out of his fist... and this is how Hityr Petyr concured the Dragon - which is called Zmej in this part of the world.
Click to expand...

sounds to me possibly a feta cheese- made in Greece
any cottage type cheese would work well
haloumi is another possibility
or even quark from Drained yoghurt!


----------



## 5mmdpns

myfanwy said:


> HandyFamily said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry for starting that...
> Didn't mean to...
> 
> 
> 
> Handy family please don't feel bad!!!!
> I for one love having you drop by
> and love your input of your
> Bulgarian receipts!!!
Click to expand...

Stuff happens HandyFamily, and dont sweat it. Remember TPers this also happened several months ago and the Tea Party did survive!!!!

Thanks for posting about the stone/cheese and the dragon. I remember this story from my own childhood story books! 
The past tense of fight is fought so you were ok with that! Like I said, dont worry about things! Was the halva recipe I posted sort of like the halva you have?


----------



## Lurker 2

5mmdpns said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> * The reason the last few pages are so
> large is because HandyFamily has posted
> too large of pictures on here and then
> several people have clicked on that post
> to quote reply. When the picture or "word"
> is too large then the entire page runs off the
> page and is not really readable unless you
> use the scroll across bar at the bottom of the page. *
> 
> If possible, could the posters who clicked
> on quote reply to HandyFamily's post, delete
> them? and just respond to Handy Family without
> doing a quote reply? That would solve the problem.
> I have used my enter tab to keep my lines short
> so they should all fit without having to use the
> horizontal scroll bar at the bottom of the page.
> 
> 
> 
> sorry 5mm's, I compounded the problem- failed to register
> that 'embedded' oversize photos, will come through in the
> 'quote' maybe the problem could be solved by attempting to
> delete part of the 'quote', although that can be tricky
> Also as you suggest hitting the enter button
> more frequently can bring one's own post down to a read-
> able measure.
> I have also 'zoomed' my page down to 75%.
> it is a problem when posting while half asleep
> Another thing to watch out for is hopling the key down
> for a few nano seconds, and ending up with miriads
> of one letter, that can also through the page 'out'!!!"
> hope your morning is going well!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hi myfanwy!!! hahaha, computer glitches will happen if one dares to have a computer!!! we all know that there are little green creatures that live in the keyboard and do things at their will!!!! haha Hugs for you, do what you are able to do with Fale and leave the rest. Remember when he does not act appropriately, he is not in your world, but he is caught in his moment in time. Teach him to knit??? Bet you would rather give Ringo a bath!
Click to expand...

you could be right there 5!!
at least Ringo can't take off his 'underwear'


----------



## Lurker 2

oddball said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne- thank you for your thoughts, hopefully soon I will be able to organise some sort of respite [for me!].
> 
> Doris T, lovely to see you back- Yes Fale got home safely, it is just that now he wants to go straight back! But he has been forgetting that he has already been!
> 
> Some photos showing the arrival of spring here!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful pictures, Julie.
> 
> Has anyone else's page suddenly gone too wide for the screen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, mine have I thought I was seeing things. Whats happened to it?
Click to expand...

thanks oddball! there is nothing so wonderful in childhood
memories compared to the first crocuses
popping up through the snow!
[I grew up in Scotland- where often it would snow
later in winter!]


----------



## Redkimba

Trying to get caught back up here. I have this odd image of Mr. making coffee while he's only in his skivvies...

I love the twisted headband idea - really cute. 

AZsticks - I love the hat/cowl pattern. Let us know how it turns out if you try it.

I have to wander back off for a bit. I'm straightening out the house in a vain effort to keep my mind off the vet appointment. My cat of 15 years is not in good health; the vet appointment is to help ease her over the "Rainbow Bridge" (this afternoon will be a bit rough...)


----------



## HandyFamily

west coast kitty said:


> thanks for the recipes Handy Family, I'd like to try it out. I think that it is feta cheese


They are different... Can't even say exactly how. But I guess it's like the closest... The east-making bacteria differs.

myfanwy, thanks for the reassuring!!!
Though this one is not even Bulgarian. 
Balkan, I guess...
But surely - summer.


----------



## Lurker 2

Redkimba said:


> Trying to get caught back up here. I have this odd image of Mr. making coffee while he's only in his skivvies...
> 
> I love the twisted headband idea - really cute.
> 
> AZsticks - I love the hat/cowl pattern. Let us know how it turns out if you try it.
> 
> I have to wander back off for a bit. I'm straightening out the house in a vain effort to keep my mind off the vet appointment. My cat of 15 years is not in good health; the vet appointment is to help ease her over the "Rainbow Bridge" (this afternoon will be a bit rough...)


so sorry to hear of this- have been there sadly several times in
life- with my dogs, and cats, both. the worst was when I was 
only 19, and Mum dipped out and could not take my poor old suffering Leo to the vet. Leo was a kitten whose mum had 
gone dry through neglect- he was a tiny ginger when we rescued him, Mum bought me 'golden eye' ointment his eyes 
were so bunged up, and at first I fed him hourly with an 
eyedropper. Mum acknowledged a long time later that she had
never expected him to survive. Leo used to snuggle down the blankets with me- he had a purr like a traction engine, for one 
so tiny!


----------



## jheiens

We knew right away, Handy Family, that it wasn't done to annoy anyone else.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2

Handy family, an Indian receipt, that might work out similarly:

Halva Royale

1lb semolina
3/4 lb butter
2 1/2 fl oz rice water
6 oz sugar
1/4 tsp ground mace
4oz blanched slivered almonds
Rose water

soak the semolina in just enough water to cover, and leave overnight.
Stir in 2 cups water and knead the semolina. Strain well and reserve the liquid. Heat butter and add the semolina liquid and the rice water. Stir in the semolina and cook until the mixture becomes clear. Add sugar and mace, and keep stirring for 6 minutes. Now add the almonds slivered fine, and cook until the mixture becomes transparent. It is ready when a skewer or knife thrust in comes out clean. Aromatise with 1/2 tsp or more of rose water and serve either hot or chilled.

From 'Indian Cookery' Dharamjit Singh.


----------



## Southern Gal

Redkimba so sorry about your pet. just remember all the good yrs you had kitty.
i had this all written down and computer shut down, so here i go again. i tell you pencil and paper is sounding better and better 

Vegetable Bean Soup
cook 3 slices bacon and crumble up
add: 1 diced onion
2celery stalks, diced
2 sm. carrots, diced
2 zucchini diced
1 garlic finely diced, 
cook till just tender
add: 14 oz. undrained chopped tomatoes
2-15 oz white beans, drained
3 C. chicken broth
pepper to taste
6 C fresh spinach (i use frozen)
get to boil then simmer till spinach is done, can add parmigiano cheese to tops of bowl.

this is great comfort food


----------



## Lurker 2

myfanwy said:


> Handy family, an Indian receipt, that might work out similarly:
> 
> Halva Royale
> 
> 1lb semolina
> 3/4 lb butter
> 2 1/2 fl oz rice water
> 6 oz sugar
> 1/4 tsp ground mace
> 4oz blanched slivered almonds
> Rose water
> 
> soak the semolina in just enough water to cover, and leave overnight.
> Stir in 2 cups water and knead the semolina. Strain well and reserve the liquid. Heat butter and add the semolina liquid and the rice water. Stir in the semolina and cook until the mixture becomes clear. Add sugar and mace, and keep stirring for 6 minutes. Now add the almonds slivered fine, and cook until the mixture becomes transparent. It is ready when a skewer or knife thrust in comes out clean. Aromatise with 1/2 tsp or more of rose water and serve either hot or chilled.
> 
> From 'Indian Cookery' Dharamjit Singh.


Halva of Carrots [apologies darowil if you are reading this I did
not thinkof it in time!]

1 1/2 lb carrots
4 pints milk
1/2 inch stick cinnamon
3 cardamom seeds
1/4 tsp ground saffron
2 oz washed raisins
2 oz butter
2 tablespoons honey
6 oz sugar
2 oz blanched almonds
1/2 tsp rose water [optional]

Grate the carrots and set aside with their juice. Scald the milk
add carrots and cinnamon

oops- blame this one on the KP system!


----------



## Lurker 2

myfanwy said:


> Handy family, an Indian receipt, that might work out similarly:
> 
> Halva Royale
> 
> 1lb semolina
> 3/4 lb butter
> 2 1/2 fl oz rice water
> 6 oz sugar
> 1/4 tsp ground mace
> 4oz blanched slivered almonds
> Rose water
> 
> soak the semolina in just enough water to cover, and leave overnight.
> Stir in 2 cups water and knead the semolina. Strain well and reserve the liquid. Heat butter and add the semolina liquid and the rice water. Stir in the semolina and cook until the mixture becomes clear. Add sugar and mace, and keep stirring for 6 minutes. Now add the almonds slivered fine, and cook until the mixture becomes transparent. It is ready when a skewer or knife thrust in comes out clean. Aromatise with 1/2 tsp or more of rose water and serve either hot or chilled.
> 
> From 'Indian Cookery' Dharamjit Singh.


Halva of Carrots [apologies darowil if you are reading this I did
not thinkof it in time!]

1 1/2 lb carrots
4 pints milk
1/2 inch stick cinnamon
3 cardamom seeds
1/4 tsp ground saffron
2 oz washed raisins
2 oz butter
2 tablespoons honey
6 oz sugar
2 oz blanched almonds
1/2 tsp rose water [optional]

Grate the carrots and set aside with their juice. Scald the milk
add carrots and cinnamon

double oopsy- the full receipt follows-


----------



## Lurker 2

myfanwy said:


> Handy family, an Indian receipt, that might work out similarly:
> 
> Halva Royale
> 
> 1lb semolina
> 3/4 lb butter
> 2 1/2 fl oz rice water
> 6 oz sugar
> 1/4 tsp ground mace
> 4oz blanched slivered almonds
> Rose water
> 
> soak the semolina in just enough water to cover, and leave overnight.
> Stir in 2 cups water and knead the semolina. Strain well and reserve the liquid. Heat butter and add the semolina liquid and the rice water. Stir in the semolina and cook until the mixture becomes clear. Add sugar and mace, and keep stirring for 6 minutes. Now add the almonds slivered fine, and cook until the mixture becomes transparent. It is ready when a skewer or knife thrust in comes out clean. Aromatise with 1/2 tsp or more of rose water and serve either hot or chilled.
> 
> From 'Indian Cookery' Dharamjit Singh.


Halva of Carrots [apologies darowil if you are reading this I did
not thinkof it in time!]

1 1/2 lb carrots
4 pints milk
1/2 inch stick cinnamon
3 cardamom seeds
1/4 tsp ground saffron
2 oz washed raisins
2 oz butter
2 tablespoons honey
6 oz sugar
2 oz blanched almonds
1/2 tsp rose water [optional]

Grate the carrots and set aside with their juice. Scald the milk
add carrots and cinnamon and boil for 1 minute. Now simmer and stir frequently over low heat. (The more stirring the better for this recipe) When the milk has reducedto less than a quarter, stir in the cardamoms, the saffron dissolved in 1 Tbsp boiling water and the raisins. Mix and stir until the milk is dry. Enrich with butter and stir over a medium heat until the butter has been absorbed and coats the mixture Add honey and sugar. Stir and cook for another 8 minutes or so until a rich transparent red. Add the slivered or halved almonds, aromatise with rose water and serve. It may be served chilled with cream.

from the same Indian master cook!


----------



## gottastch

Yum, Southern Gal! I am definitely going to try your soup! I will share one of my family's fall/winter favorites, although I am kinda hungry for it right now !

HAMBURGER SOUP

1 lb. hamburger (can sub chicken)
1 onion, chopped
2 cans hearty vegetable soup (any brandProgresso, Campbells, etc.)
1 can lima beans, undrained
1, 15-oz. can diced tomatoes
1, 10-oz. can Rotel tomatoes (or store brand tomatoes w/green chiles)
1, 15-oz. can corn, undrained (can use a handful or two of frozen kernels)

Fry hamburger in a 5-quart Dutch oven until almost done. Drain, add the chopped onion and continue to fry until onions are soft. Dump all the undrained cans into the pot and bring all to a boil. Serve hot with some hot, crusty bread, croutons or crackers.

NOTE: I usually also add 1 can Great Northern Beans to the above as well but that is optional. You could also add some dry elbow pasta to the above and omit the Great Northern Beans. If you don't like lima beans, you could add a of peas (or add a few handfuls of frozen peas) to the mix. This recipe is easily adaptable to your tastes. Notice there is no added salt nor pepper; the canned vegetables provide enough salt and the Rotel tomatoes give this soup enough of a kick, without being too hot. You can always add hot sauce or ground black pepper, if desired. I imagine you could also rinse the canned vegetables (if salt is a concern) and then just add water to make up for the lost liquid or chicken stock or beef stock...up to you.


----------



## Lurker 2

Handy family I have receipts for 
almond
banana
egg and coconut
pumpkin and coconut
semolina
Titan (also made from carrots)
vermicelli

all as Halva

if you are interested let me know and I will type them out
sorry I have no pictures- nowadays I buy them square by 
square, from the punjabi shops locally!


----------



## gottastch

myfanwy said:


> Handy family I have receipts for
> almond
> banana
> egg and coconut
> pumpkin and coconut
> semolina
> Titan (also made from carrots)
> vermicelli
> 
> all as Halva
> 
> if you are interested let me know and I will type them out
> sorry I have no pictures- nowadays I buy them square by
> square, from the punjabi shops locally!


Oooh, Myfanwy, even though I am a Midwesterner, I LOVE to try new things (especially in the food department)! If you wouldn't mind, I would love to try making the almond and the egg coconut...they sound especially delicious. If you are going to the trouble of typing the recipes, please remember me. Many thanks!!!


----------



## pammie1234

Welcome back, Doris! You are correct about money not being everything. It does help, but not at the risk of ruining your health. This job is supposed to be less stressful. Sometimes it pays to take less money!


----------



## 5mmdpns

myfanwy said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> * The reason the last few pages are so
> large is because HandyFamily has posted
> too large of pictures on here and then
> several people have clicked on that post
> to quote reply. When the picture or "word"
> is too large then the entire page runs off the
> page and is not really readable unless you
> use the scroll across bar at the bottom of the page. *
> 
> If possible, could the posters who clicked
> on quote reply to HandyFamily's post, delete
> them? and just respond to Handy Family without
> doing a quote reply? That would solve the problem.
> I have used my enter tab to keep my lines short
> so they should all fit without having to use the
> horizontal scroll bar at the bottom of the page.
> 
> 
> 
> sorry 5mm's, I compounded the problem- failed to register
> that 'embedded' oversize photos, will come through in the
> 'quote' maybe the problem could be solved by attempting to
> delete part of the 'quote', although that can be tricky
> Also as you suggest hitting the enter button
> more frequently can bring one's own post down to a read-
> able measure.
> I have also 'zoomed' my page down to 75%.
> it is a problem when posting while half asleep
> Another thing to watch out for is hopling the key down
> for a few nano seconds, and ending up with miriads
> of one letter, that can also through the page 'out'!!!"
> hope your morning is going well!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hi myfanwy!!! hahaha, computer glitches will happen if one dares to have a computer!!! we all know that there are little green creatures that live in the keyboard and do things at their will!!!! haha Hugs for you, do what you are able to do with Fale and leave the rest. Remember when he does not act appropriately, he is not in your world, but he is caught in his moment in time. Teach him to knit??? Bet you would rather give Ringo a bath!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you could be right there 5!!
> at least Ringo can't take off his 'underwear'
Click to expand...

You are too funny!!! we must remember that there are things in life that do encourage us to laugh away our troubles! :lol:


----------



## 5mmdpns

Gottastch, that Hamburger Soup is a classic of mine here at home! I love to use the ground turkey in it!


----------



## Lurker 2

gottastch said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Handy family I have receipts for
> almond
> banana
> egg and coconut
> pumpkin and coconut
> semolina
> Titan (also made from carrots)
> vermicelli
> 
> all as Halva
> 
> if you are interested let me know and I will type them out
> sorry I have no pictures- nowadays I buy them square by
> square, from the punjabi shops locally!
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh, Myfanwy, even though I am a Midwesterner, I LOVE to try new things (especially in the food department)! If you wouldn't mind, I would love to try making the almond and the egg coconut...they sound especially delicious. If you are going to the trouble of typing the recipes, please remember me. Many thanks!!!
Click to expand...

Halva Badam (almond halva)

2 lb blanched almonds
about 1/2 lb flour
about 1/4 lb butter
6 oz sugar
Rose water or Kewara water (this latter is a mystery to me)
Damp the almonds and dredge or coat with flour. Fry in butter until wel browned, remove and cool, and rub off all trace of flour. Grind or pound the almonds to a fine flour. Make a syrup of the sugar and a little water and boil to the thread (217 F) Add the almond flour and 1 oz butter. Cook on medium heat until it thickens. Flavour with a little rose waterand serve hot or chilled.

Egg and coconut Halva

6 eggs
2 oz butter
1/4 pint milk
3 oz sugar
Good pinch nutmeg
1/2 inch stick cinnamon
1 oz raisins
2 Tbsp slivered Pistachio
1 oz grated coconut, I guess dessicated coconut could be substituted, but originally this would be made from the coconut meat.

Beat the eggs until frothy. Heat the butter and pour in the eggs. Cook and stir lightly over a low heat for about 5 minutes. Have prepared a syrup of milk and sugar flavoured with nutmeg and cinnamon, with raisins added. Pour over the eggs and simmer on a gentle heat for 9- 10 minutes. Cook until the mixture thickens. Add the pistachio and coconut. Serve hot. (twice as much coconut may be used if preferred.)

again from Dharamjit Singh 'Indian Cookery' published 1970 by 
Penguin Books Ltd.


----------



## Joe P

I am cleaning the day room and stopped to rest and cool down it is so hot even with a/c going. I am glad the page is smaller it is easier, huh? The recipes sure sound good but the hamburger soup (no red meat for me but I could use turkey) but the rotel and chiles is not anything I can digest.I still use my bocca burgers for most dinners when hamburger is on the menu around here. he he. joe p.


----------



## DorisT

5mmdpns said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This was posted on Facebook and gave me a laugh. Just thought I would try to share. I hope it will work!
> 
> 
> 
> It works and it is funny!!! :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Pammie, that reminds me of a Golden Girls routine. I used to love that show and still watch the reruns occasionally.


----------



## gottastch

myfanwy said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Handy family I have receipts for
> almond
> banana
> egg and coconut
> pumpkin and coconut
> semolina
> Titan (also made from carrots)
> vermicelli
> 
> all as Halva
> 
> if you are interested let me know and I will type them out
> sorry I have no pictures- nowadays I buy them square by
> square, from the punjabi shops locally!
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh, Myfanwy, even though I am a Midwesterner, I LOVE to try new things (especially in the food department)! If you wouldn't mind, I would love to try making the almond and the egg coconut...they sound especially delicious. If you are going to the trouble of typing the recipes, please remember me. Many thanks!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Halva Badam (almond halva)
> 
> 2 lb blanched almonds
> about 1/2 lb flour
> about 1/4 lb butter
> 6 oz sugar
> Rose water or Kewara water (this latter is a mystery to me)
> Damp the almonds and dredge or coat with flour. Fry in butter until wel browned, remove and cool, and rub off all trace of flour. Grind or pound the almonds to a fine flour. Make a syrup of the sugar and a little water and boil to the thread (217 F) Add the almond flour and 1 oz butter. Cook on medium heat until it thickens. Flavour with a little rose waterand serve hot or chilled.
> 
> Egg and coconut Halva
> 
> 6 eggs
> 2 oz butter
> 1/4 pint milk
> 3 oz sugar
> Good pinch nutmeg
> 1/2 inch stick cinnamon
> 1 oz raisins
> 2 Tbsp slivered Pistachio
> 1 oz grated coconut, I guess dessicated coconut could be substituted, but originally this would be made from the coconut meat.
> 
> Beat the eggs until frothy. Heat the butter and pour in the eggs. Cook and stir lightly over a low heat for about 5 minutes. Have prepared a syrup of milk and sugar flavoured with nutmeg and cinnamon, with raisins added. Pour over the eggs and simmer on a gentle heat for 9- 10 minutes. Cook until the mixture thickens. Add the pistachio and coconut. Serve hot. (twice as much coconut may be used if preferred.)
> 
> again from Dharamjit Singh 'Indian Cookery' published 1970 by
> Penguin Books Ltd.
Click to expand...

Many, many thanks!!!


----------



## gottastch

5mmdpns said:


> Gottastch, that Hamburger Soup is a classic of mine here at home! I love to use the ground turkey in it!


Thank is a great idea 5mmdpns...never thought of that...I will now!!!


----------



## gottastch

Joe P said:


> I am cleaning the day room and stopped to rest and cool down it is so hot even with a/c going. I am glad the page is smaller it is easier, huh? The recipes sure sound good but the hamburger soup (no red meat for me but I could use turkey) but the rotel and chiles is not anything I can digest.I still use my bocca burgers for most dinners when hamburger is on the menu around here. he he. joe p.


Joe, you could just add more regular tomatoes...wouldn't be spicy, but sounds like you don't want that anyway...just a thought


----------



## wannabear

What does ground turkey cost these days? Hamburger is ridiculous.


----------



## wannabear

What does ground turkey cost these days? Hamburger is ridiculous.


----------



## 5mmdpns

wannabear said:


> What does ground turkey cost these days? Hamburger is ridiculous.


My cost for ground hamburger and ground chicken is about 10-20% more for hamburger. They are all lean or extra lean. I am in a remote area of Canada and so pricing is more expensive than in other places. I am able to digest the poultry better than the beef so I go with what does not cause digestion problems. The two grocery stores never used to get it in until I moved here and asked them if they could get it. Now they cant seem to keep up to the demand for it.


----------



## 5mmdpns

gottastch said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gottastch, that Hamburger Soup is a classic of mine here at home! I love to use the ground turkey in it!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank is a great idea 5mmdpns...never thought of that...I will now!!!
Click to expand...

Most often I will also add some poutry seasoning to the soup pot too!


----------



## 5mmdpns

On a different note, has anyone used the Prism yarn from Mary Maxim and how do you like it if you do? I want to order the Garter & Lacy Wrap pattern from them. I need to get some more dishcloth cotton from them too, seems I have some patterns to knit up!!! Thanks gottastch and Sam.


----------



## 81brighteyes

KateB said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne- thank you for your thoughts, hopefully soon I will be able to organise some sort of respite [for me!].
> 
> Doris T, lovely to see you back- Yes Fale got home safely, it is just that now he wants to go straight back! But he has been forgetting that he has already been!
> 
> Some photos showing the arrival of spring here!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful pictures, Julie.
> 
> Has anyone else's page suddenly gone too wide for the screen?
Click to expand...

Yes, mine has and I don't know how to get it back to its original size. I have to keep using the left and right arrows to read everything. Does anyone know how to make it go back the way it was prior to the flower photos??? Help Help Help This is a real nuisance.


----------



## Lurker 2

Brighteyes it was not my fault! Handy family who is a very welcome visitor from Bulgaria, posted a lovely receipt for a summer Aubergine dish, but the photos were a bit big- It can be very difficult to work out how large your photos will end up- my one of the daffodils for instance ended up much smaller than I had anticipated. My own screen seems to have reverted more to normal. But at the worst point I got the problem partly under control by zooming the page down to 75%. People have also done it inadvertently by depressing a key for more than the nano second it needs to register- be ware of a long line of the same letter!



81brighteyes said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne- thank you for your thoughts, hopefully soon I will be able to organise some sort of respite [for me!].
> 
> Doris T, lovely to see you back- Yes Fale got home safely, it is just that now he wants to go straight back! But he has been forgetting that he has already been!
> 
> Some photos showing the arrival of spring here!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful pictures, Julie.
> 
> Has anyone else's page suddenly gone too wide for the screen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, mine has and I don't know how to get it back to its original size. I have to keep using the left and right arrows to read everything. Does anyone know how to make it go back the way it was prior to the flower photos??? Help Help Help This is a real nuisance.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

we had a news item a couple of days ago to the effect that some of the American Humming bird species, who migrate such fantastic distances, for such tiny beings, may be at risk, because of the two summers of exteme drought and the wild fires. Does any one know anything about this? It is the sort of news item that comes on and is seldom followed up!


----------



## jmai5421

HandyFamily said:


> I'm so sorry for starting that...
> Didn't mean to...


We know that you didn't mean too. Love the pictures and enjoy your converstion at the tea party. Have a cuppa and enjoy.


----------



## jmai5421

myfanwy said:


> Redkimba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to get caught back up here. I have this odd image of Mr. making coffee while he's only in his skivvies...
> 
> I love the twisted headband idea - really cute.
> 
> AZsticks - I love the hat/cowl pattern. Let us know how it turns out if you try it.
> 
> I have to wander back off for a bit. I'm straightening out the house in a vain effort to keep my mind off the vet appointment. My cat of 15 years is not in good health; the vet appointment is to help ease her over the "Rainbow Bridge" (this afternoon will be a bit rough...)
> 
> 
> 
> so sorry to hear of this- have been there sadly several times in
> life- with my dogs, and cats, both. the worst was when I was
> only 19, and Mum dipped out and could not take my poor old suffering Leo to the vet. Leo was a kitten whose mum had
> gone dry through neglect- he was a tiny ginger when we rescued him, Mum bought me 'golden eye' ointment his eyes
> were so bunged up, and at first I fed him hourly with an
> eyedropper. Mum acknowledged a long time later that she had
> never expected him to survive. Leo used to snuggle down the blankets with me- he had a purr like a traction engine, for one
> so tiny!
Click to expand...

Our daughter carried her playmate Snoopy into the vet at 18 and held her until the end. She got the dog on her 3rd birthday. That poor puppy was her baby. She put doll bonnets on Snoopy and then put her in the doll cradle and rocked her. Poor Snoopy, I would hear her and then have to rescue her from Sue. I would take the dog upstairs with me away from the playroom but as soon as I put the dog down she would run back down for more. It is hard. We all cried when it had to be done, Snoopy was so full of cancer and blind, couldn't get up on her legs and just cried. Sue knew that it was time..


----------



## Lurker 2

jmai, I would still say your daughter was very brave! Snoopy sounds to have been a real 'treasure'!


----------



## jmai5421

myfanwy said:


> we had a news item a couple of days ago to the effect that some of the American Humming bird species, who migrate such fantastic distances, for such tiny beings, may be at risk, because of the two summers of exteme drought and the wild fires. Does any one know anything about this? It is the sort of news item that comes on and is seldom followed up!


Yes, it was on our news. It showed pictures of people with multiple sugar water feeders feeding them It was neat to watch. We have 3 feeders for them going right now. They can empty all three of them in a couple of days(they are 40oz), Because of the wildfires and the drought there aren't enough wildflowers for them. It urged people to make the sugar water(no food coloring) and put it out for them. For ours, when the GD's were here they used foam shapes and made flowers and glued them to the glass of the feeders. It wasn't necessary since the hummers have been coming for the last 12 years without the flowers. However it does dress up the feeders. We still have lots of hummers way up here in the north country.


----------



## MindyT

http://www.themonitor.com/articles/hummingbirds-54244-peril-save.html
Here is a link perhaps, to the story.
I've fed them for years. One part sugar to four parts boiled and cooled water is the reciepe from the local U C extension. I boil the water and add sugar the night before then feed in the early a.m. making sure it is all cooled off that way. They at such characters, they will make you smile all day. But they are HUNGRY, buy sugar by the ten pound sack. Boiling is a must because of all the 
who knows what that goes into our water these days, plus the chlorine, of course.
MindyT


----------



## pammie1234

Handy Family, don't be concerned. It is now back to normal. We all do things that we don't intend to do when working with technology! I've deleted many things when I meant to send! We are all glad to have you with us. Please keep joining us for tea!


----------



## mjs

HandyFamily said:


> I've been meaning to post this recipe for a long time. But lacked the time all the time to make a good translation and pictures... and now I feel guilty, ha.
> Well, no2w I don't really have the time either, but my mind is sort of blocked - on what I am supposed to do, so... here goes.
> 
> Kiopoolu
> I do not know exactly where this appetizer or salad origins, but it is distributed in all the Balkans. I would suspect it comes from Turkey for there are a lot of .... aaa ... _aubergine, eggplat_ ? Not sure of the right word,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in their traditional kitchen, so might be where it started. But it is not known for sure.
> 
> So... here it starts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i078.**********/0903/76/5149c0358729.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neither of the pictures is mine.
> 
> Ingredients:
> Maybe eggplant - well, the vegitable on the first picture 500 g
> red pepper... from... this kind:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - no idea what their name is, - 250 g
> tomatoes - 2 tomatoes.
> oil olive oil or other salad oil - 1 coffee cup
> parsley - 1/4 of a... hm, this amount
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - so it would be a quarter of the amount that has a tie.
> vinegar
> garlic
> salt
> 
> The making of kiopoolu:
> 
> The ... maybe egplants and peppers are cleaned, washed and roasted - on a grill, over fire, in a stove, however. Than you should put them, while hot, in a pot or something that can be covered, till they are cool enough to be pieled. The covering part is important. They are in their own steam than.
> The tomato part is... well, you can put them in boil water and skin them also, or just skip this part - it is on your own taste.
> Cut all to small pieces, and together with the garlic put them in the robot, or make them to ... is it puree or mash? Well, you see what I mean. Than add to this... mush, let's call it, the oil and vinegar, while stiring (hm, the spell-checker does not like this word... why?) all the time. And, of course, the salt.
> My own advise is test it while doing all these, so you can add the amounts of salt, vinegar and oil that you personally would like.
> This can be used on toasts or as just appetizer, and around here it is usually conserved, with one dosage with like 8 kg of... the eg-plant maybe.
> It is also perfect for any types of vegetarians - vegans or otherwise.
> And for people who do like their animal food, it is sometimes served with chopped white ... is it pickle, souse?.. cheese... hm, this:


What beautiful pictures.


----------



## Joanna88

preston said:


> melyn - all of us are so glad you stopped by for a cuppa and hope you will find yourself this way real soon. we love new people to join in the conversation and share a cup of tea. we will be keeping a place for you at the table.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> melyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> hello from the UK, It's my first time at the tea party and just read the beautiful Rainbow Bridge poem and had to say thank you for posting it.
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> so sorry about snickers mrs s - it is so hard to let a pet go - maybe a new dog would help sometime in the future.
> Hello from the UK,beautiful Rainbow poem,it is five years since we had to let our beloved Bertie go to sleep.We still have these words given us with his ashes
> 
> YOUR PRESENCE WE MISS
> YOUR MEMORIES WE TREASURE
> ALWAYS IN OUR HEARTS
> FORGETTING YOU NEVER
> 
> I have to say,having had my daughter`s 15week old G.S. stay for three weeks has cured me of wanting another dog,lovely as they are!
> maybe this will help.
> 
> The Rainbow Bridge
> 
> inspired by a Norse legend
> By the edge of a woods, at the foot of a hill,
> Is a lush, green meadow where time stands still.
> Where the friends of man and woman do run,
> When their time on earth is over and done.
> 
> For here, between this world and the next,
> Is a place where each beloved creature finds rest.
> On this golden land, they wait and they play,
> Till the Rainbow Bridge they cross over one day.
> 
> No more do they suffer, in pain or in sadness,
> For here they are whole, their lives filled with gladness.
> Their limbs are restored, their health renewed,
> Their bodies have healed, with strength imbued.
> 
> They romp through the grass, without even a care,
> Until one day they start, and sniff at the air.
> All ears prick forward, eyes dart front and back,
> Then all of a sudden, one breaks from the pack.
> 
> For just at that instant, their eyes have met;
> Together again, both person and pet.
> So they run to each other, these friends from long past,
> The time of their parting is over at last.
> 
> The sadness they felt while they were apart,
> Has turned into joy once more in each heart.
> They embrace with a love that will last forever,
> And then, side-by-side, they cross over together.
> © 1998 Steve and Diane Bodofsky. All Rights Reserved.
> 
> 
> 
> mrs. s said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Preston,
> I just read a lot of your responses to the "Tea Party". I'm new to it. I look forward to more of your yummy recipes. JC Pennies is giving free haircuts for school aged children now. That is a wonderful idea. I am a teacher myself and I have to say I am getting excited about going back in two weeks and welcoming all of the students off of the school bus in their new outfits and smiles on their faces.
> We actually had to let our dog, Snickers go to sleep two weeks ago after a beautiful 15 year life with our family. We are still trying to get on with the different routine of not walking and feeding and loving a pet. But in the end we would never change the last 15 years.
> Well I look forward to our next discussions everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

how good to see you handyfamily - so glad you stopped by. thank you for the great recipe. we hope you enjoyed yourself and will visit us again real soon.

sam


----------



## AZ Sticks

You are welcome!!


settleg said:


> Love the headband pattern. Thanks for posting the link!
> 
> 
> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every bit as sharp. I am going to sit down tomorrow and decide what other sizes to buy I really like them....I'm glad you like the headband sometimes simple is better. quote=jmai5421]
> 
> 
> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a link to a project that I have been working on - every girl in my family (young and old) will be receiving one of these for Christmas - 1 has already found a home with my neighbor, but as soon as I weave in my ends I will take pictures of the other 2. I am using my size 8 - 16 inch circular needles in the blond wood from Knit Picks - Sun something.... and I just love them. This pattern is so easy you can do it in the dark...once you get the twist you just keep knitting - non-knitters are so impressed!!
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-twisty-rolly-headband
> Have a wonderful Sunday afternoon. DH and I are going to sit out back and do an awning test of our new travel trailer - Haven't tried it yet and I want to make sure it works before we take off anywhere....not that we're going soon, but I hope it will encourage DH that we will get through his health issues and do some traveling someday. Oh I think the needles are called sunstruck..... gosh there goes that AADD again...
> 
> 
> 
> Love the headband. I am curious are the Sunstruck needles as sharp as the Harmonys? I want to get a set as I will be making an aran sweater out of navy blue yarn. I thought that lighter needles would make it easier on the eyes. I only have a couple of the interchangeble Harmonys and I love them.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

[/quote]


----------



## preston

daralene - don't ever stop posting - fifty in a row if it takes it - we love hearing from you as often as you can.

sam



daralene said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> so sorry there is so much of me in a row - need to check in more often.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> You do just fine for us all Sam!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Sam, if that is a problem then I am in BIG trouble....I usually have a short period of time I can get on and then I have all these posts one after the other and feel like I am hogging. Just love all my TP friends and end up sometimes taking up so much space. You, on the other hand, are the host, so you are greeting people at the door and talking with guests, so if you have a lot in a row it just means a lot of people are arriving and many gathered around you talking. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
Click to expand...


----------



## AZ Sticks

So sorry about your kitty - we'll be here if you need us. 
I will definetly share pictures of the cowl/hat when I make one. 
AZ



Redkimba said:


> Trying to get caught back up here. I have this odd image of Mr. making coffee while he's only in his skivvies...
> 
> I love the twisted headband idea - really cute.
> 
> AZsticks - I love the hat/cowl pattern. Let us know how it turns out if you try it.
> 
> I have to wander back off for a bit. I'm straightening out the house in a vain effort to keep my mind off the vet appointment. My cat of 15 years is not in good health; the vet appointment is to help ease her over the "Rainbow Bridge" (this afternoon will be a bit rough...)


----------



## preston

i have a couple of pages to catch up with - thought i would check in first - spent the day at the local yarn shop - had a good time - my she has smoe beautiful yarn - i want some of all of it. lol

i'll get caught up now - hope all is well with all of you.

sam


----------



## preston

handyfamily - do not worry about - if poeple can't use there mouse to move it over something is lacking. we have had this happen before - just a little inconvenience for a great recipe.

sam



HandyFamily said:


> I'm so sorry for starting that...
> Didn't mean to...


----------



## gottastch

Okay, are you ready? I f-i-n-a-l-l-y finished the baby afghan for my nephew's baby, due in October - hooray, hooray!!! I am so excited! For those that don't know me, I have been known to sew up, put fringe on an afghan or sew buttons onto a baby sweater, in the back seat of the car, on the way to the event - tee hee:


----------



## preston

redkimba - soothing healing energy coming your way - we pet owners know exactly how you are feeing - pets always take a piece of us with them when they go - but we get it back when we cross the rainbow bridge and meet up with them. really sorry for your loss -

sam



Redkimba said:


> Trying to get caught back up here. I have this odd image of Mr. making coffee while he's only in his skivvies...
> 
> I love the twisted headband idea - really cute.
> 
> AZsticks - I love the hat/cowl pattern. Let us know how it turns out if you try it.
> 
> I have to wander back off for a bit. I'm straightening out the house in a vain effort to keep my mind off the vet appointment. My cat of 15 years is not in good health; the vet appointment is to help ease her over the "Rainbow Bridge" (this afternoon will be a bit rough...)


----------



## oddball

Thats beautiful Kathy, looks really complicated. So exciting when we get something finished in good time isn't it.


----------



## skinny minnie

What a beautiful blanket, wonderful work


----------



## KateB

gottastch said:


> Okay, are you ready? I f-i-n-a-l-l-y finished the baby afghan for my nephew's baby, due in October - hooray, hooray!!! I am so excited! For those that don't know me, I have been known to sew up, put fringe on an afghan or sew buttons onto a baby sweater, in the back seat of the car, on the way to the event - tee hee:


That's lovely, but how did you get it to be that shape?


----------



## mjs

HandyFamily said:


> I'm so sorry for starting that...
> Didn't mean to...


Don't worry about it. It really is not a big deal.


----------



## gottastch

Thanks oddball, skinny minnie and KateB! It really wasn't all that bad...it is short rows and each section built upon each other. I only had trouble counting to 57 a few times for some reason...grrrrrrrr...but got through it and am ready to start another...in a while  Thanks again!


----------



## KatyNora

gottastch said:


> Okay, are you ready? I f-i-n-a-l-l-y finished the baby afghan for my nephew's baby, due in October - hooray, hooray!!! I am so excited! For those that don't know me, I have been known to sew up, put fringe on an afghan or sew buttons onto a baby sweater, in the back seat of the car, on the way to the event - tee hee:


Oh my!! I've been away from the 'puter most of the past few days, just finished reading through the tea party, and found your *gorgeous* baby afghan!! Wonderful work, Kathy! Is there any chance you could post the pattern information? I'd love to give that one a try some day. Thanks for sharing your work with us.


----------



## preston

it was in the news myfanwy - they suggested putting out extra feeders and water - as in birdbaths - showed some woman who had twenty hummingbird feeders - evidently she had lots of hummingbirds since it kept her busy keeping them filled. everyyear i think i am going to put one up - another summer gone without one.

sam



myfanwy said:


> we had a news item a couple of days ago to the effect that some of the American Humming bird species, who migrate such fantastic distances, for such tiny beings, may be at risk, because of the two summers of exteme drought and the wild fires. Does any one know anything about this? It is the sort of news item that comes on and is seldom followed up!


----------



## preston

cathy - where would we find the pattern - does this use short rows? beautiful blanket and you did a beautiful job.

sam



gottastch said:


> Okay, are you ready? I f-i-n-a-l-l-y finished the baby afghan for my nephew's baby, due in October - hooray, hooray!!! I am so excited! For those that don't know me, I have been known to sew up, put fringe on an afghan or sew buttons onto a baby sweater, in the back seat of the car, on the way to the event - tee hee:


----------



## gottastch

Oh my!! I've been away from the 'puter most of the past few days, just finished reading through the tea party, and found your *gorgeous* baby afghan!! Wonderful work, Kathy! Is there any chance you could post the pattern information? I'd love to give that one a try some day. Thanks for sharing your work with us.[/quote]

Certainly KatyNora, the name of it is called Curlicue Coverlet and the pattern can be purchased from www.Patternfish.com.

Yes, Sam, it is short rows


----------



## Lurker 2

preston said:


> it was in the news myfanwy - they suggested putting out extra feeders and water - as in birdbaths - showed some woman who had twenty hummingbird feeders - evidently she had lots of hummingbirds since it kept her busy keeping them filled. everyyear i think i am going to put one up - another summer gone without one.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> we had a news item a couple of days ago to the effect that some of the American Humming bird species, who migrate such fantastic distances, for such tiny beings, may be at risk, because of the two summers of exteme drought and the wild fires. Does any one know anything about this? It is the sort of news item that comes on and is seldom followed up!
Click to expand...

It is great that the sugar water is enough for them- I gather their patterns of migration may alter drastically- and that some species are at risk. Good to hear from those 'on the ground' 
Glad you had a morning out Sam, where better than the local LYS!!!


----------



## DorisT

Kathy, the recipient of that baby blanket should be thrilled. What a lot of work, but you did a great job!


----------



## Joe P

the baby blanket is stupendous, what a great job. You Go!!! I also think the extra tomatoes is a good idea with the soup. I love the idea. I worked off and on in the Day Room and finally finished took a 20 minute nap, showered and now with the evening scotch and water watching the news and will begin to knit my 6th stocking for Christmas, and have a bunch yet to do. I keep at it. Tonight is antique roadshow.Love it. joe p.


----------



## preston

kathy - i did a search for Curlicue Coverlet and it could't find it - is there a pattern number?

sam



gottastch said:


> Oh my!! I've been away from the 'puter most of the past few days, just finished reading through the tea party, and found your *gorgeous* baby afghan!! Wonderful work, Kathy! Is there any chance you could post the pattern information? I'd love to give that one a try some day. Thanks for sharing your work with us.


Certainly KatyNora, the name of it is called Curlicue Coverlet and the pattern can be purchased from www.Patternfish.com.

Yes, Sam, it is short rows [/quote]


----------



## gottastch

preston said:


> kathy - i did a search for Curlicue Coverlet and it could't find it - is there a pattern number?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my!! I've been away from the 'puter most of the past few days, just finished reading through the tea party, and found your *gorgeous* baby afghan!! Wonderful work, Kathy! Is there any chance you could post the pattern information? I'd love to give that one a try some day. Thanks for sharing your work with us.
> 
> 
> 
> Certainly KatyNora, the name of it is called Curlicue Coverlet and the pattern can be purchased from www.Patternfish.com.
> 
> Yes, Sam, it is short rows
Click to expand...

BB210 Curlicue Coverlet


----------



## gottastch

DorisT said:


> Kathy, the recipient of that baby blanket should be thrilled. What a lot of work, but you did a great job!


Thank you all! Yes, DorisT, I think my nephew will be pleased. This will be the first baby in our family in 10 years...so excited!!!!


----------



## pammie1234

Sam, click on "browse all patterns" and on the left you can type in the name. It will give you some choices. Click on the name and it will take you to it. It is $7.00. I think it is a 3 pg. download if I read correctly.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Oh Kathy - that is wonderful!!!!! I'm so proud of you - finished early!!!! Good job!! - Sandi


----------



## gottastch

Joe P said:


> the baby blanket is stupendous, what a great job. You Go!!! I also think the extra tomatoes is a good idea with the soup. I love the idea. I worked off and on in the Day Room and finally finished took a 20 minute nap, showered and now with the evening scotch and water watching the news and will begin to knit my 6th stocking for Christmas, and have a bunch yet to do. I keep at it. Tonight is antique roadshow.Love it. joe p.


Thanks, Joe P! Congratulations to you to be on your 6th stocking for Christmas!!!


----------



## gottastch

AZ Sticks said:


> Oh Kathy - that is wonderful!!!!! I'm so proud of you - finished early!!!! Good job!! - Sandi


Thanks, Sandi!!


----------



## ivyrain

Beautiful coverlet for the new little guy. How exciting to get another baby after 10 years!! May he be the first of many!!


----------



## AZ Sticks

Oh myfanwy - something I can share with you!! I have feeders in my yard and one right out my office window and they are still zipping in for dinner this afternoon. I am going to take pictures tomorrow and I think I can get pretty close - but I have to clean my blinds first!! I took some pictures of our clouds yesterday - I don't know how they turned out yet - I've been too busy to download them!! Tomorrow is another day! Have a great evening - Sandi



myfanwy said:


> we had a news item a couple of days ago to the effect that some of the American Humming bird species, who migrate such fantastic distances, for such tiny beings, may be at risk, because of the two summers of exteme drought and the wild fires. Does any one know anything about this? It is the sort of news item that comes on and is seldom followed up!


----------



## Poots

Thank you, Sam. I will try to have "tea" with you as often as possible. Poots


----------



## Poots

I recently bought that pattern, but haven't tried it yet, too many other projects going. It's beautiful, I mean yours is. I wonder waht mine will look like when I finally get to it.


----------



## 5mmdpns

pammie1234 said:


> Sam, click on "browse all patterns" and on the left you can type in the name. It will give you some choices. Click on the name and it will take you to it. It is $7.00. I think it is a 3 pg. download if I read correctly.


Curlicue Coverlet 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/curlicue-coverlet So many beautiful colour combinations!!!


----------



## jheiens

Gottastch--

I checked out the others on Ravelry. Somehow or other, your work looks softer and more rounded on the outer edge than any of the others--more nearly circular and somehow more appealing for wrapping a baby. 

Lovely project you've done!!

Ohio Joy


----------



## preston

not sure what i am doing wrong but can't find it - i'll work on it later.

sam



pammie1234 said:


> Sam, click on "browse all patterns" and on the left you can type in the name. It will give you some choices. Click on the name and it will take you to it. It is $7.00. I think it is a 3 pg. download if I read correctly.


----------



## preston

hopefully you will post a picture of it when you are finished.

sam



Poots said:


> I recently bought that pattern, but haven't tried it yet, too many other projects going. It's beautiful, I mean yours is. I wonder waht mine will look like when I finally get to it.


----------



## preston

thanks 5mmdpns - not sure what i was doing wrong on the patternfish site - i think it looks like a fun knit.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, click on "browse all patterns" and on the left you can type in the name. It will give you some choices. Click on the name and it will take you to it. It is $7.00. I think it is a 3 pg. download if I read correctly.
> 
> 
> 
> Curlicue Coverlet
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/curlicue-coverlet So many beautiful colour combinations!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

found it - entered just coverlet and there it was - i knew i would win in the end. lol

sam


----------



## KatyNora

preston said:


> thanks 5mmdpns - not sure what i was doing wrong on the patternfish site - i think it looks like a fun knit.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, click on "browse all patterns" and on the left you can type in the name. It will give you some choices. Click on the name and it will take you to it. It is $7.00. I think it is a 3 pg. download if I read correctly.
> 
> 
> 
> Curlicue Coverlet
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/curlicue-coverlet So many beautiful colour combinations!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Try this for the Patternfish link, Sam: http://www.patternfish.com/patterns/6300 It's already in my Evernote.


----------



## preston

thanks katynora - don't you think it looks like a fun knit?

sam


----------



## 5mmdpns

myfanwy, was it you who posted some gluten free bread machine recipes for Joe P? Joe P have you found any suitable ones? and if so, would you share the recipes? I talked to my two local grocery stores about gluten free flour and one came up with a box of flour that would make one small dinner bun! haha, I did try though, so we will see what happens! I did buy a gluten free flax and sunflower bread loaf today. It is really heavy so I think I am going to enjoy a slice toasted with my coffee in the morning.


----------



## Marianne818

5mmdpns said:


> Yes Sam I have done it!!!
> 
> *Classic Coke Cake With Broiled Peanut Butter Frosting*
> Recipe At A Glance
> 
> Ready in: 1-2 hrs ?
> 
> Serves/Makes: 10
> 
> INGREDIENTS:
> 2 cups flour
> 1 1/2 cup sugar
> 1/2 pound butter, melted
> 1/4 cup unsweetened cocoa powder
> 1 cup Classic Coke
> 1/2 cup buttermilk
> 2 eggs, beaten
> 1 teaspoon baking soda
> 1 teaspoon vanilla extract
> 1 1/2 cup miniature marshmallows
> ***Broiled Peanut Butter Frosting***
> 6 tablespoons softened butter
> 1 cup dark brown sugar
> 2/3 cup chunky peanut butter
> 1/4 cup milk
> 2/3 cup chopped salted peanuts
> 
> DIRECTIONS:
> Preheat oven to 350F. Butter and flour a 9x13x2-inch pan. Combine flour and sugar. Combine melted butter, cocoa and Coke. Add to flour mixture, stirring well. Add buttermilk, eggs, baking soda, and vanilla. Mix well. Fold in marshmallows. Pour into prepared pan.
> 
> Bake 30-35 minutes. Remove cake from oven and frost while still warm.
> 
> Broiled Peanut Butter Frosting
> 
> Preheat broiler. Cream Butter, sugar, and peanut butter. Beat in milk, then nuts. Spread over warm cake. Place frosted cake under broiler, about 4 inches from heat source. Broil only a few seconds, until topping starts to bubble. Watch carefully!
> 
> Cool at least 30 minutes before serving. Share with all pb lovers!


Oh YUMMMMMM wish I had this when I made my cake on Friday.. hmmm another birthday in Sept though, :lol: Thank you... I"m keeping this one ;-)


----------



## Althea

RedKimba, thinking of you at this sorrowful time. I have had cats all my life (either strays or from the Animal Welfare shelter, and know the grief of losing our furry companions. Myfanwy. my current cat is named Leo, a black and white short-hair moggy with white feet and chest, now about 6 or 7, so hope he'll be around for several years yet: love him to bits and spoil him rotten. I tell the butcher that the cat eats better than I do - he has beef: I'm lucky if I can afford sausages! Meeting a dear friend for lunch today, and very much looking forward to catching up with her. We've been friends for more than 30 years and have lots in common, though she is not a knitter/crocheter. There is a beautiful furniture store (Wohler's) which has a great gift section: jewelery, kitchenware, handbags, cushions, stationery - you name it - as well as a coffee shop instore, so we'll have a browse after lunch as well. I'd better hold on tight to my credit card.


----------



## gottastch

ivyrain said:
 

> Beautiful coverlet for the new little guy. How exciting to get another baby after 10 years!! May he be the first of many!!


Ivyrain, we just found out the baby is a girl!!!!! Looks like this will be the last baby for my nephew (he is 44 years old). The next hope is my son (he is 28 years old) and will be celebrating his first wedding anniversary in September


----------



## 5mmdpns

Marianne818 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Sam I have done it!!!
> 
> *Classic Coke Cake With Broiled Peanut Butter Frosting*
> Recipe At A Glance
> 
> Ready in: 1-2 hrs ?
> 
> Serves/Makes: 10
> 
> INGREDIENTS:
> 2 cups flour
> 1 1/2 cup sugar
> 1/2 pound butter, melted
> 1/4 cup unsweetened cocoa powder
> 1 cup Classic Coke
> 1/2 cup buttermilk
> 2 eggs, beaten
> 1 teaspoon baking soda
> 1 teaspoon vanilla extract
> 1 1/2 cup miniature marshmallows
> ***Broiled Peanut Butter Frosting***
> 6 tablespoons softened butter
> 1 cup dark brown sugar
> 2/3 cup chunky peanut butter
> 1/4 cup milk
> 2/3 cup chopped salted peanuts
> 
> DIRECTIONS:
> Preheat oven to 350F. Butter and flour a 9x13x2-inch pan. Combine flour and sugar. Combine melted butter, cocoa and Coke. Add to flour mixture, stirring well. Add buttermilk, eggs, baking soda, and vanilla. Mix well. Fold in marshmallows. Pour into prepared pan.
> 
> Bake 30-35 minutes. Remove cake from oven and frost while still warm.
> 
> Broiled Peanut Butter Frosting
> 
> Preheat broiler. Cream Butter, sugar, and peanut butter. Beat in milk, then nuts. Spread over warm cake. Place frosted cake under broiler, about 4 inches from heat source. Broil only a few seconds, until topping starts to bubble. Watch carefully!
> 
> Cool at least 30 minutes before serving. Share with all pb lovers!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh YUMMMMMM wish I had this when I made my cake on Friday.. hmmm another birthday in Sept though, :lol: Thank you... I"m keeping this one ;-)
Click to expand...

Marianne, you will just have to make one this week just to be sure it is the one you are drooling over!!! haha, and we will come join you! I will bring plates and forks! haha


----------



## gottastch

5mmdpns said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, click on "browse all patterns" and on the left you can type in the name. It will give you some choices. Click on the name and it will take you to it. It is $7.00. I think it is a 3 pg. download if I read correctly.
> 
> 
> 
> Curlicue Coverlet
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/curlicue-coverlet So many beautiful colour combinations!!!
Click to expand...

I used Bernat Baby Sport (color: Bebe). I like how the colors flow too. I know the recipients have no idea how many hours are involved in making anything but I know they will like it anyway


----------



## gottastch

jheiens said:


> Gottastch--
> 
> I checked out the others on Ravelry. Somehow or other, your work looks softer and more rounded on the outer edge than any of the others--more nearly circular and somehow more appealing for wrapping a baby.
> 
> Lovely project you've done!!
> 
> Ohio Joy


Thanks Ohio Joy, I tried my best  The pattern I used was BB210.


----------



## gottastch

Redkimba, we all feel sorrow for your loss. Feel free to lean on us all, if you need to. We've all been in your shoes and if nothing else, we can at least listen and just be there for you!!


----------



## Lurker 2

That is great you are one of those keeping them alive! I know what you mean about having to clean the blinds first!!! Looking forward to seeing the pics.!!!



AZ Sticks said:


> Oh myfanwy - something I can share with you!! I have feeders in my yard and one right out my office window and they are still zipping in for dinner this afternoon. I am going to take pictures tomorrow and I think I can get pretty close - but I have to clean my blinds first!! I took some pictures of our clouds yesterday - I don't know how they turned out yet - I've been too busy to download them!! Tomorrow is another day! Have a great evening - Sandi
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> we had a news item a couple of days ago to the effect that some of the American Humming bird species, who migrate such fantastic distances, for such tiny beings, may be at risk, because of the two summers of exteme drought and the wild fires. Does any one know anything about this? It is the sort of news item that comes on and is seldom followed up!
Click to expand...


----------



## Redkimba

My thanks for all the support on my kitty loss. I'm now having a cup of Pukka relax tea to soothe my nerves. 

I'm readjusting, but it will still take me a while to figure out that Cici will not be popping around the corner to fuss at me. 

Luckily I still have Lily.


----------



## gottastch

Redkimba said:


> My thanks for all the support on my kitty loss. I'm now having a cup of Pukka relax tea to soothe my nerves.
> 
> I'm readjusting, but it will still take me a while to figure out that Cici will not be popping around the corner to fuss at me.
> 
> Luckily I still have Lily.


Hugs to you and Lily! She is probably wondering what is going on too.


----------



## Marianne818

Hey everyone :lol: 
First off, here is the icing I use on the Coke Cake that I make, the cake is the same recipe as posted before:

Coke Cake Frosting
1 stick butter
3 tbsp cocoa
6 tbsp Coke
1 tsp vanilla
Nuts if desired (I use pecans)
1 box (1 lb or if you prefer 16 oz) Confectioners Sugar

Mix butter, cocoa and Coke in saucepan, heat to boiling
Add vanilla
Pour over confectioners sugar add nuts
Spread on warm (not hot) cake

I'd love to make another cake but diets are the word of the day around here, though we did blow them seriously this past weekend :roll: But sooooooo worth it! :lol: 
Mom is doing pretty good, the weekend wore her out, she did manage to go out to dinner with us but she ended up in major pain since then. I had a friend that came and stayed with her while we were gone for the day on Saturday. Brought my friend and Mom back some fantastic fudge from the Hansel and Gretel Candy shoppe, always a treat!! 
Now, I am not one to ask, but really could use prayers for myself at this time. I got a call from my Doctor and it seems that my liver is again in trouble. I have to go in for a scan and possible biopsy depending on the scan. I have been on the liver transplant list in the past (I have a blood disease) but had injections of fetal hormone blood that enabled the liver to regrow. It seems my liver is once again doing the same that it did back then (that was in the early 90's) Hopefully a chelation treatment will be all that I need, but my Dr has been in touch with my Dr's in Dallas and truthfully this has me very concerned. Anyway, I will be in the hospital tomorrow morning after 11.. depending on what is found I'll either stay for a few days or be able to return home. My blood count is down to a 2 on a scale of 1 to 10.. so not good. The Dr puts it in layman's terms for me so I can understand it better. 
If I can I'll have my lap top with me and will try to check in tomorrow sometime. But who knows if I'm lucky and chelation is all that is needed I'll be home after 10 hrs on the machine ;-) 

Wishing you all sweet dreams and sunshine and cool temp's for your days ( warm breezes for those in their winter months ;-) )
Keeping you all in my prayers!! Thanks for all the great recipes!! And love the patterns... I found a few links I need to try to post on here also! Love Ravelry, so many great patterns on there!


----------



## Marianne818

Redkimba said:


> My thanks for all the support on my kitty loss. I'm now having a cup of Pukka relax tea to soothe my nerves.
> 
> I'm readjusting, but it will still take me a while to figure out that Cici will not be popping around the corner to fuss at me.
> 
> Luckily I still have Lily.


So sorry about Cici, it' so hard to loose a pet, keeping you in my prayers!


----------



## west coast kitty

gottastch - that is a beautiful baby blanket, I love how the colours swirl through the shaping. Could you share the name of the pattern and the designer? Thanks so much


----------



## jheiens

Have been praying for your own situation, Marianne, that you will rest assured in His grace and strength for a great outcam from the tests tomorrow. Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2

5mmdpns said:


> myfanwy, was it you who posted some gluten free bread machine recipes for Joe P? Joe P have you found any suitable ones? and if so, would you share the recipes? I talked to my two local grocery stores about gluten free flour and one came up with a box of flour that would make one small dinner bun! haha, I did try though, so we will see what happens! I did buy a gluten free flax and sunflower bread loaf today. It is really heavy so I think I am going to enjoy a slice toasted with my coffee in the morning.


If I did it must be a while ago! Because I have forgotten. However from the kitchen of my trusty guides, Alison and her son Simon Holst, 
Gluten free White Bread
(Although this isn't exactly like a wheat-based bread, we think it is pretty close. The flavour and texture are good and it can be used for sandwiches and /or toast just as you would regular bread.)

For a 750g loaf

2 tsp instant active yeast
1 cup warm water plus 2 Tbsp extra
3 tsp sugar
1 1/2 tsp salt
3 tsp guar gum
1 large egg plus 1 large egg white
1/4 cup skim milk powder
3 Tbsp canola oil
1/2 cup chick pea flour (garbanzo flour) [65g]
1/2 cup tapioca flour [65g]
1 cup rice flour [140g]
1 cup maize cornflour [150g]

1/ Bread Machine: Carefully measure all the ingredients into a 750g capacity bread machine. For the most effective mixing, it is best to add the liquids first.

2/ Set to the Gluten Free bread cycle, Medium Crust and Start.

1/ By Hand: Measure the yeast, water,sugar and salt into the bowl of a heavy-duty mixer and leave to stand for 5 minutes.

2/ Sprinkle in the guar gum (do this gradually to avoid it forming lumps), then add the egg and egg white and the milk powder. Beat on a medium-high speed for 2 minutes until the mixture looks foamy.

3/ Add the oil and flours, then mix again at medium speed for 2 minutes, stopping and scraping down the sides of the bowl after about 1 minute.

4/ Thoroughly coat the inside of a large loaf tin with non-stick spray, then pour/spoon the batter into it. Spread the batter evenly in the tin and smooth the top with an oiled spatula.

5/ Put the tin in a warm place to rise for 50-60 minutes or until the mixture has reached to the top of the tin.

6/ Bake at 410F (200C) for 15-20 minutes until golden brown and hollow sounding when tapped. Remove from the oven and cool in the tin for a few minutes before tipping onto a rack to cool completely.

I will follow with a Gluten-free Fruit and nut loaf.


----------



## west coast kitty

gottastch said:


> Oh my!! I've been away from the 'puter most of the past few days, just finished reading through the tea party, and found your *gorgeous* baby afghan!! Wonderful work, Kathy! Is there any chance you could post the pattern information? I'd love to give that one a try some day. Thanks for sharing your work with us.


Certainly KatyNora, the name of it is called Curlicue Coverlet and the pattern can be purchased from www.Patternfish.com.

Yes, Sam, it is short rows [/quote]

Sorry, I posted before reading ahead. Thanks for the information on the pattern, I love the design


----------



## gottastch

west coast kitty said:


> gottastch - that is a beautiful baby blanket, I love how the colours swirl through the shaping. Could you share the name of the pattern and the designer? Thanks so much


Thanks, west coast kitty! Here is the link: http://www.patternfish.com/patterns/6300


----------



## west coast kitty

gottastch said:


> ivyrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful coverlet for the new little guy. How exciting to get another baby after 10 years!! May he be the first of many!!
> 
> 
> 
> Ivyrain, we just found out the baby is a girl!!!!! Looks like this will be the last baby for my nephew (he is 44 years old). The next hope is my son (he is 28 years old) and will be celebrating his first wedding anniversary in September
Click to expand...

Congratulations on the birth of your new little great niece, so exciting to have a new baby in the family after so many years


----------



## Lurker 2

Althea said:


> RedKimba, thinking of you at this sorrowful time. I have had cats all my life (either strays or from the Animal Welfare shelter, and know the grief of losing our furry companions. Myfanwy. my current cat is named Leo, a black and white short-hair moggy with white feet and chest, now about 6 or 7, so hope he'll be around for several years yet: love him to bits and spoil him rotten. I tell the butcher that the cat eats better than I do - he has beef: I'm lucky if I can afford sausages! Meeting a dear friend for lunch today, and very much looking forward to catching up with her. We've been friends for more than 30 years and have lots in common, though she is not a knitter/crocheter. There is a beautiful furniture store (Wohler's) which has a great gift section: jewelery, kitchenware, handbags, cushions, stationery - you name it - as well as a coffee shop instore, so we'll have a browse after lunch as well. I'd better hold on tight to my credit card.


I think my Leo was about my 4th cat- i had had a ginger female in Scotland name of Jennifer, who produced Ruth a long-haired (domestic) black tortoise shell, who produced Bisky a champagne coloured male. Have a thing about black cats too.
Fale wants another cat, but we will have to see about that one- it is expensive getting them past the cat flu jab and neutering- very necessary here with all our native ground nesting birds. Kiwi of course in particular- not that we have any around here!
I am about to put the scissors through my credit card (probably) the interest rate is about 25.95%.
Bought myself a large pot of Nutella [which you may know, it is Australian made] with my Lotto win, and the makings of a seafood pizza for Fale. $5 left for emergencies until next week- but often we are down to zilch!!!
keep well, be happy!


----------



## west coast kitty

Redkimba, so very sorry about the loss of your kitty; they are such a big part of our lives and leave such a big gap behind. We lost our Charlie at 19 last year and still miss him alot and Hugo wasn't doing well a few weeks ago but seems to have picked up a bit since then. I'm glad Lily is there to help provide comfort


----------



## gottastch

west coast kitty said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ivyrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful coverlet for the new little guy. How exciting to get another baby after 10 years!! May he be the first of many!!
> 
> 
> 
> Ivyrain, we just found out the baby is a girl!!!!! Looks like this will be the last baby for my nephew (he is 44 years old). The next hope is my son (he is 28 years old) and will be celebrating his first wedding anniversary in September
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Congratulations on the birth of your new little great niece, so exciting to have a new baby in the family after so many years
Click to expand...

Thank you very much! The baby will make its arrival in October. If only she knew how much she is loved already


----------



## bellestarr12

HandyFamily said:


> Wow. I should have resized them, but... hm... wasn't thinking much, I guess.
> 
> Anyway, I had many things to do and than a little vacation... and than again so many things when we got back... wow.
> 
> And so now I am "stealing" a little time, haha, I'm bad!
> And also making for myself some of the unhealthier food ever - but really good for the mood... and sweet... nnn...
> It's just butter - a bit warmed, at room temp, so it can be mixed easily - and chopped... halva? hm, wiki sways _ "Halva (or halawa, xalwo, haleweh, ħelwa, halvah, halava, helava, helva, halwa, halua, aluva, chalva, chałwa, "حلاوة") " _
> 
> So... now... I am going to EAT
> 
> PP Hope this one isn't also too wide.
> I tend to put pictures of everything eatable I have no word for - or am not sure of the right word? But than again, how else can I explain it so that I'd know it is the right thing?


The picture isn't too wide, but if I had access to all that lovely halva, I sure would be! Just finished dinner and now you've made me hungry again! :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty

Marianne, offering thoughts and prayers for a successful treatment for your liver and a quick return home. Sorry that it is turning up again after being in remission for so long.

So happy to hear about your great birthday weekend. You'll have to plan how to top it for next year!


----------



## Sorlenna

Hey, everyone--I'm back at home with two entire parties to catch up on! Wow...so I'll be working on that tomorrow and of course tell you about the trip...tonight it is resting up and feeling glad I have my own bed to sleep in!


----------



## gottastch

Sorlenna said:


> Hey, everyone--I'm back at home with two entire parties to catch up on! Wow...so I'll be working on that tomorrow and of course tell you about the trip...tonight it is resting up and feeling glad I have my own bed to sleep in!


Welcome home Sorlenna!!


----------



## ivyrain

gottastch said:


> ivyrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful coverlet for the new little guy. How exciting to get another baby after 10 years!! May he be the first of many!!
> 
> 
> 
> Ivyrain, we just found out the baby is a girl!!!!! Looks like this will be the last baby for my nephew (he is 44 years old). The next hope is my son (he is 28 years old) and will be celebrating his first wedding anniversary in September
Click to expand...

This is a secret but I like girls clothes making and shopping better!!!
I have 12 grandkids and then several from kids we raised with ours. We just had a new girl -Eden Jade- born on June 4th!


----------



## pammie1234

Redkimba, I am so sorry for your loss. It will be a big adjustment, but it is ok to grieve as long as you need.


----------



## ivyrain

Redkimba said:


> My thanks for all the support on my kitty loss. I'm now having a cup of Pukka relax tea to soothe my nerves.
> 
> I'm readjusting, but it will still take me a while to figure out that Cici will not be popping around the corner to fuss at me.
> 
> Luckily I still have Lily.


So sorry for your day. I will keep praying that your heart is soothed and you remember all the things.


----------



## margewhaples

On the issue of finger fixing. I"m for it. I broke my own and fixed my own. I am surprised that the coach did not solve this problem at the site when it easily could have been done. If I could not get her support, i would have her sedated and then take care of the issue for all time. She is certainly not prepared for the future extent of pain and disability that it will entail. Marlark Marge.


----------



## gottastch

ivyrain said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ivyrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful coverlet for the new little guy. How exciting to get another baby after 10 years!! May he be the first of many!!
> 
> 
> 
> Ivyrain, we just found out the baby is a girl!!!!! Looks like this will be the last baby for my nephew (he is 44 years old). The next hope is my son (he is 28 years old) and will be celebrating his first wedding anniversary in September
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is a secret but I like girls clothes making and shopping better!!!
> I have 12 grandkids and then several from kids we raised with ours. We just had a new girl -Eden Jade- born on June 4th!
Click to expand...

Me too! Such cute little hat and sweater patterns out there. I have to see if I have time to still crank out a sweater, hat and booties before the baby is born. Nephew is being sneaky...no clues as to what the name might be - yet  Something emotional will be when they open up the little sweater made by my dear mom (nephew's grandma), before she passed away. There were two finished baby sweaters in her stuff. One will go to the nephew and the other will go to my son's first born, whenever that may be. My son will also receive an afghan that she started but never finished. I have it all ready to go so just have to get it done...she was going to make it for their wedding but got confused and only made it wide enough to be baby sized. I still miss her terribly.


----------



## Lurker 2

Gluten-Free Fruit and Nut Loaf

(Nothing beats the smell of a spicy bread baking (well, maybe the smell of it being toasted) - and this is no exception.

For 1 kg loaf:

2 tsp instant active yeast
1 cup plus 2 Tbsp warm water
2 Tbsp sugar
1 1/2 tsp salt
50g butter , softened (2 oz)
3 tsp guar gum
2 large eggs
1/4 cup skim milk powder
1/2 cup (55g) chickpea flour (garbanzo flour)
1 1/2 cups (190g) tapioca flour
1 cup (150g) maize cornflour
1/4 cup brown sugar
2 tsp ground cinnamon
1/2 tsp ground mixed spice [nutmeg, ginger, cassia, coriander, pimento and cloves, ground. This is the mix in NZ, Dave's mixed spice mix was a little different]
1/2 cup each sultanas and walnuts pieces

1/ Bread Machine: Carefully measure all the ingredients into a 750g capacity bread machine. For the most effective mixing, it is best to add the liquids first.

2/ Set to the GLUTEN FREE bread cycle, MEDIUM CRUST and START.

1/ By Hand: Measure the yeast, water, first measure of sugar, the salt and butter into the bowl of a heavy-duty mixer and leave to stand for 5 minutes.

2/ Sprinkle in the guar gum (do this gradually to avoid it forming lumps), then add the eggs and the milk powder. Beat on a medium-high speed for 2 minutes until the mixture looks foamy.

3/Add flours, brown sugar, spices, sultanas and the nuts, then scrape down the sides of the bowl after about 1 minute,

4/ Thoroughly coat the inside of a large loaf tin with non-stick spray, then pour/spoon the batter into it. Spread the batter evenly in the tin and smooth the top with an oiled spatula.

5/ Put the tin in a warm place to rise for 50-60 minutes or until the mixture has reached the top of the tin.

6/ Bake at 410F {200C} for 15-20 minutes until golden brown and hollow sounding when tapped. Remove from the oven and cool in the tin for a few minutes before tipping onto a rack to cool completely.

I have given these receipts with the proviso that I have not made them myself [the flours are very expensive here! and there is a possibility that it does not freeze well]
Alison and Simon Holst are well respected, and do thoroughly test their recipes before going into print!

the book they are from is titled
Gluten free baking
Bread* Muffins* Slices* Cakes
ISBN: 1-877382-69-8
published by Hyndman Publishing
PO Box 19 Amberley,
North Canterbury
[NZ]


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> Hey, everyone--I'm back at home with two entire parties to catch up on! Wow...so I'll be working on that tomorrow and of course tell you about the trip...tonight it is resting up and feeling glad I have my own bed to sleep in!


Welcome Home- there is nothing like your own bed!!!


----------



## 5mmdpns

myfanwy, thank you for the recipes!!!! hugs. My bread machine does not have a gluten-free cycle. Can I just hand mix it and then oven bake it?


----------



## 5mmdpns

Marianne, you dont ever feel like you have done anything wrong by asking for the Tea Party to pray for you. It is good to know what we should also be praying for. Thank you ever so much for sharing this with us! Praying too that God gives the doctors wisdom to know just what and how to deal with this again. Just like the crippled man who relied on and needed his friends to let him down through the roof to the Lord Jesus, so do other ill people need their friends. You are a friend to us all. This goes too for any one who is not well or has a prayer request to share. (sorry, I dont mean to be preachy) Gentle hugs for you!


----------



## Lurker 2

5mmdpns said:


> myfanwy, thank you for the recipes!!!! hugs. My bread machine does not have a gluten-free cycle. Can I just hand mix it and then oven bake it?


it will require a good strong arm and a good whisk or similar- but don't see why not!


----------



## 5mmdpns

myfanwy said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy, thank you for the recipes!!!! hugs. My bread machine does not have a gluten-free cycle. Can I just hand mix it and then oven bake it?
> 
> 
> 
> it will require a good strong arm and a good whisk or similar- but don't see why not!
Click to expand...

I have dough hooks for my blender!


----------



## Southern Gal

marianne let me just say, prayers have already gone up for you, i believe without a doubt, that God is the great healer. whatever you go through God will be there with you to carry the burden. 
i tell you some fantastic sounding recipes on this. sam, made the italian sausage dish, if i made it again, i would add lots more zuc's and i used fresh tomatoes, i would use more of those. Kathy your hamburger sounds like a winner for a cool nite and i have to give you props on your baby afghan, wow i am impressed. good color choice also.
Joe can you eat turkey? just wondering, we have been buying the butterball turkey burgers, absolutly love them, that is our new hamburger. i grill them on our george forman grill and add a season to it, usually cavenders seasoning or garlic powder. try it. well, gonna give this a rest. i was outside twice today once to trim the carolina jasmine over the arber, i am afraid the mailman won't deliver our mail if i don't trim it up for him to drop the mail and then i was watering, i tell you when you move around its humid. later


----------



## Joe P

I bought some frozen turkey burgers from Costco and they were horrible. How do I get your kind? I am not familiar. I will look though. The burgers needed something but what? I am at a loss.

Mentioning non gluten bread and its freezing it does very well, but of course all non gluten bread that I have had is quite dense and it always needs toasting before eating so it won't fall apart, I think it activates the xanthum gum or amaranth that is the binding agent. That is what I have learned by doing it.

I love the home made bread from our new non gluten bakery and their non sugared bacon scones.

joe p.

Marianne a special note to you from me, you are in my thoughts and prayers for devine intervention for your betterment. Take care. joe p



Southern Gal said:


> marianne let me just say, prayers have already gone up for you, i believe without a doubt, that God is the great healer. whatever you go through God will be there with you to carry the burden.
> i tell you some fantastic sounding recipes on this. sam, made the italian sausage dish, if i made it again, i would add lots more zuc's and i used fresh tomatoes, i would use more of those. Kathy your hamburger sounds like a winner for a cool nite and i have to give you props on your baby afghan, wow i am impressed. good color choice also.
> Joe can you eat turkey? just wondering, we have been buying the butterball turkey burgers, absolutly love them, that is our new hamburger. i grill them on our george forman grill and add a season to it, usually cavenders seasoning or garlic powder. try it. well, gonna give this a rest. i was outside twice today once to trim the carolina jasmine over the arber, i am afraid the mailman won't deliver our mail if i don't trim it up for him to drop the mail and then i was watering, i tell you when you move around its humid. later


----------



## Lurker 2

further to what I have copied from my Gluten free baking book:

Gluten free Ciabatta or Pizza Base

Most gluten free breads are made from a mixture more like a batter than a dough. This is made from a stiffer mixture which can be shaped more like a traditional dough.

[/b] For a ciabatta-style loaf or one large pizza base:

1/2 cup warm water
2 tsp yeast
2tsp sugar
1 tsp salt
3 tsp guar gum
1 Tbsp canola oil
2 egg whites
1 cup [125g] tapioca starch
1 cup rice flour [140g] 
1/4 cup skim milk
up to 1/4 cup warm water

1/ BREAD MACHINE: Measure all the ingredients, including the extra water, into the bread machine. Set to the DOUGH cycle and press START. Check the dough after 5 minutes of mixing and scrape any unmixed flour off the sides. Stop the machine 30 minutes after mixing has started and shape and bake as below.

1/ BY HAND: Measure the warm water, yeast, sugar and salt into the bowl of a heavy-duty mixer. Leave to stand for 5 minutes, then sprinkle in the guar gum and add the egg whites
Beat at medium speed for 2-3 minutes or until the mixture is pale and slightly foamy looking.

2/ Measure the flours and milk powder, then mix on medium speed until the mixture begins to bind together. Add as much of the extra water as is required to form a cohesive dough, then mix for 2-3 minutes longer.

SHAPING and BAKING: Thoroughly oil your hands, and lightly oil a baking paper lined baking tray. Tip/scrape the dough from the mixing bowl or bread machine onto the oiled surface. Lightly sprinkle or spray the dough with oil.

PIZZA: Gently pat out the dough into an oval shape about 25x35cm of about 5-7 mm thickness (placing a sheet of baking paper on top of the dough may make this easier). Allow to rise for 5-10 minutes, then top and bake at 410F (200C) for 12-15 minutes.

CIABATTA BREAD: Pat the dough into a 25-30cm long and 5-6cm thick sausage shaped loaf. Arrange the loaf on the oiled baking sheet then leave to rise in a warm place for about 1 hour. Bake at 410F (200C) until golden brown and hollow sounding when tapped, about 12-15 minutes.

My apologies for the metric measurements I am a bit tired, and don't want to make mistakes converting.

Other receipts include Cheese Scones, Pikelets [drop scones is the other term I am used to, but I think US usage is different again] Gigerbread, Blueberry Muffins, Double chocolate Muffins, Jalapeno, coriander & Corn Muffins, Pistachio Macaroons, Chocolate Chip Cookies, Double Chocolate & Raspberry Cookies, Belgian Biscuits, Louise Cake, Chocolate Caramel Bars, Lemon Square, Chocolate Brownie, Ginger Crunch, Orange Cake, Chocolate Cake, Carrot Cake, and Chocolate & Raspberry Roll.
sorry 5mm's you will be on a sugar high if I copy many more! Let alone breaking copy right if I do too many!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

Oooopsmust have hit quote reply!



myfanwy said:


> further to what I have copied from my Gluten free baking book:
> 
> Gluten free Ciabatta or Pizza Base
> 
> Most gluten free breads are made from a mixture more like a batter than a dough. This is made from a stiffer mixture which can be shaped more like a traditional dough.
> 
> [/b] For a ciabatta-style loaf or one large pizza base:
> 
> 1/2 cup warm water
> 2 tsp yeast
> 2tsp sugar
> 1 tsp salt
> 3 tsp guar gum
> 1 Tbsp canola oil
> 2 egg whites
> 1 cup [125g] tapioca starch
> 1 cup rice flour [140g]
> 1/4 cup skim milk
> up to 1/4 cup warm water
> 
> 1/ BREAD MACHINE: Measure all the ingredients, including the extra water, into the bread machine. Set to the DOUGH cycle and press START. Check the dough after 5 minutes of mixing and scrape any unmixed flour off the sides. Stop the machine 30 minutes after mixing has started and shape and bake as below.
> 
> 1/ BY HAND: Measure the warm water, yeast, sugar and salt into the bowl of a heavy-duty mixer. Leave to stand for 5 minutes, then sprinkle in the guar gum and add the egg whites
> Beat at medium speed for 2-3 minutes or until the mixture is pale and slightly foamy looking.
> 
> 2/ Measure the flours and milk powder, then mix on medium speed until the mixture begins to bind together. Add as much of the extra water as is required to form a cohesive dough, then mix for 2-3 minutes longer.
> 
> SHAPING and BAKING: Thoroughly oil your hands, and lightly oil a baking paper lined baking tray. Tip/scrape the dough from the mixing bowl or bread machine onto the oiled surface. Lightly sprinkle or spray the dough with oil.
> 
> PIZZA: Gently pat out the dough into an oval shape about 25x35cm of about 5-7 mm thickness (placing a sheet of baking paper on top of the dough may make this easier). Allow to rise for 5-10 minutes, then top and bake at 410F (200C) for 12-15 minutes.
> 
> CIABATTA BREAD: Pat the dough into a 25-30cm long and 5-6cm thick sausage shaped loaf. Arrange the loaf on the oiled baking sheet then leave to rise in a warm place for about 1 hour. Bake at 410F (200C) until golden brown and hollow sounding when tapped, about 12-15 minutes.
> 
> My apologies for the metric measurements I am a bit tired, and don't want to make mistakes converting.
> 
> Other receipts include Cheese Scones, Pikelets [drop scones is the other term I am used to, but I think US usage is different again] Gigerbread, Blueberry Muffins, Double chocolate Muffins, Jalapeno, coriander & Corn Muffins, Pistachio Macaroons, Chocolate Chip Cookies, Double Chocolate & Raspberry Cookies, Belgian Biscuits, Louise Cake, Chocolate Caramel Bars, Lemon Square, Chocolate Brownie, Ginger Crunch, Orange Cake, Chocolate Cake, Carrot Cake, and Chocolate & Raspberry Roll.
> sorry 5mm's you will be on a sugar high if I copy many more! Let alone breaking copy right if I do too many!!!


I think it needs a stout whisk rather than the dough hook!


----------



## HandyFamily

gottastch said:


> ivyrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ivyrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful coverlet for the new little guy. How exciting to get another baby after 10 years!! May he be the first of many!!
> 
> 
> 
> Ivyrain, we just found out the baby is a girl!!!!! Looks like this will be the last baby for my nephew (he is 44 years old). The next hope is my son (he is 28 years old) and will be celebrating his first wedding anniversary in September
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is a secret but I like girls clothes making and shopping better!!!
> I have 12 grandkids and then several from kids we raised with ours. We just had a new girl -Eden Jade- born on June 4th!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me too! Such cute little hat and sweater patterns out there. I have to see if I have time to still crank out a sweater, hat and booties before the baby is born. Nephew is being sneaky...no clues as to what the name might be - yet  Something emotional will be when they open up the little sweater made by my dear mom (nephew's grandma), before she passed away. There were two finished baby sweaters in her stuff. One will go to the nephew and the other will go to my son's first born, whenever that may be. My son will also receive an afghan that she started but never finished. I have it all ready to go so just have to get it done...she was going to make it for their wedding but got confused and only made it wide enough to be baby sized. I still miss her terribly.
Click to expand...

Wow... This is so touching...
I'm so sorry your nephew won't meet her...

My husband's parents past away before we had any ideas of being together, I've never knew them. But when I was cleaning one of the wardrobes (we lived there when first got together and until David was born, actually, I went to the hospital to give birth from one home and a week later came back with the baby o another) - so, I find this cute baby blue combination of a ... I'm not sure what it is called - not a t-shirt, but a sleeveless shirt? - and small pants... She had both them for someone's baby, perhaps, or perhaps just because she saw and liked them - I do think she was this kind of person, many things that she never used were there, but anyhow, it was reaaaly big for that small baby, but the next year I did use the top part... and the two parts - the year after that... He is now 5 and they still fit. In fact, maybe they were meant for a 5 year old. But whenever I put them on - I now use them as summer pyjamas - I tell him the story of the granny he does not know, but who loved him even before he ever was...
He likes the story, I think...

Hm, I actually find in her things 0.5kg baby blue mohair. Which I do not know what to do exactly... It's too "girly" for an older boy, I am wool allergic... and mohair is no fit for a baby, so I just, back then, thought I will make something out of it later... And still have not figure out what to do with it.


----------



## Lurker 2

My trip out this morning, for my spirometry test, took me close to the 'Telstra' building, or 'Pacific Events Centre', in Wiri [Manukau], Auckland. 21st August 2012- I was ducking between heavy rain showers!


----------



## preston

marianne - major healing energy winging your way - hope to hear that everything is ok. lean on us marianne - that is what we are here for.

sam



Marianne818 said:


> Hey everyone :lol:
> First off, here is the icing I use on the Coke Cake that I make, the cake is the same recipe as posted before:
> 
> Coke Cake Frosting
> 1 stick butter
> 3 tbsp cocoa
> 6 tbsp Coke
> 1 tsp vanilla
> Nuts if desired (I use pecans)
> 1 box (1 lb or if you prefer 16 oz) Confectioners Sugar
> 
> Mix butter, cocoa and Coke in saucepan, heat to boiling
> Add vanilla
> Pour over confectioners sugar add nuts
> Spread on warm (not hot) cake
> 
> I'd love to make another cake but diets are the word of the day around here, though we did blow them seriously this past weekend :roll: But sooooooo worth it! :lol:
> Mom is doing pretty good, the weekend wore her out, she did manage to go out to dinner with us but she ended up in major pain since then. I had a friend that came and stayed with her while we were gone for the day on Saturday. Brought my friend and Mom back some fantastic fudge from the Hansel and Gretel Candy shoppe, always a treat!!
> Now, I am not one to ask, but really could use prayers for myself at this time. I got a call from my Doctor and it seems that my liver is again in trouble. I have to go in for a scan and possible biopsy depending on the scan. I have been on the liver transplant list in the past (I have a blood disease) but had injections of fetal hormone blood that enabled the liver to regrow. It seems my liver is once again doing the same that it did back then (that was in the early 90's) Hopefully a chelation treatment will be all that I need, but my Dr has been in touch with my Dr's in Dallas and truthfully this has me very concerned. Anyway, I will be in the hospital tomorrow morning after 11.. depending on what is found I'll either stay for a few days or be able to return home. My blood count is down to a 2 on a scale of 1 to 10.. so not good. The Dr puts it in layman's terms for me so I can understand it better.
> If I can I'll have my lap top with me and will try to check in tomorrow sometime. But who knows if I'm lucky and chelation is all that is needed I'll be home after 10 hrs on the machine ;-)
> 
> Wishing you all sweet dreams and sunshine and cool temp's for your days ( warm breezes for those in their winter months ;-) )
> Keeping you all in my prayers!! Thanks for all the great recipes!! And love the patterns... I found a few links I need to try to post on here also! Love Ravelry, so many great patterns on there!


----------



## preston

yummy myfanwy - i really need to get started looking for a used bread machine.

sam



myfanwy said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy, was it you who posted some gluten free bread machine recipes for Joe P? Joe P have you found any suitable ones? and if so, would you share the recipes? I talked to my two local grocery stores about gluten free flour and one came up with a box of flour that would make one small dinner bun! haha, I did try though, so we will see what happens! I did buy a gluten free flax and sunflower bread loaf today. It is really heavy so I think I am going to enjoy a slice toasted with my coffee in the morning.
> 
> 
> 
> If I did it must be a while ago! Because I have forgotten. However from the kitchen of my trusty guides, Alison and her son Simon Holst,
> Gluten free White Bread
> (Although this isn't exactly like a wheat-based bread, we think it is pretty close. The flavour and texture are good and it can be used for sandwiches and /or toast just as you would regular bread.)
> 
> For a 750g loaf
> 
> 2 tsp instant active yeast
> 1 cup warm water plus 2 Tbsp extra
> 3 tsp sugar
> 1 1/2 tsp salt
> 3 tsp guar gum
> 1 large egg plus 1 large egg white
> 1/4 cup skim milk powder
> 3 Tbsp canola oil
> 1/2 cup chick pea flour (garbanzo flour) [65g]
> 1/2 cup tapioca flour [65g]
> 1 cup rice flour [140g]
> 1 cup maize cornflour [150g]
> 
> 1/ Bread Machine: Carefully measure all the ingredients into a 750g capacity bread machine. For the most effective mixing, it is best to add the liquids first.
> 
> 2/ Set to the Gluten Free bread cycle, Medium Crust and Start.
> 
> 1/ By Hand: Measure the yeast, water,sugar and salt into the bowl of a heavy-duty mixer and leave to stand for 5 minutes.
> 
> 2/ Sprinkle in the guar gum (do this gradually to avoid it forming lumps), then add the egg and egg white and the milk powder. Beat on a medium-high speed for 2 minutes until the mixture looks foamy.
> 
> 3/ Add the oil and flours, then mix again at medium speed for 2 minutes, stopping and scraping down the sides of the bowl after about 1 minute.
> 
> 4/ Thoroughly coat the inside of a large loaf tin with non-stick spray, then pour/spoon the batter into it. Spread the batter evenly in the tin and smooth the top with an oiled spatula.
> 
> 5/ Put the tin in a warm place to rise for 50-60 minutes or until the mixture has reached to the top of the tin.
> 
> 6/ Bake at 410F (200C) for 15-20 minutes until golden brown and hollow sounding when tapped. Remove from the oven and cool in the tin for a few minutes before tipping onto a rack to cool completely.
> 
> I will follow with a Gluten-free Fruit and nut loaf.
Click to expand...


----------



## margewhaples

It is 11:00 pm on Monday here and I have just finished reading all the weekend posts. I am so to have missed you all this weekend as I was attending a 3 day convention of Jehovah witnesses. It was rather long for me each day I ended up exhausted and could barely make it home and to bed for the next day. I spent most of today trying to catch up on pain control. Tomorrow is Tai chi class and I hope I will have strength enough to go. The weakness that follows my flares is really almost more than I am able to cope with and seems to get worse with each flare. It was not a feature until this last year so maybe I just haven't found the4 right combination of treatments. Any way it was an enriching program and one I would not have missed. I go with a couple who really do their best to help and know what my limitations are and do their very best to mitigate them, including getting up at 4:00 am to get us to the sites by 6:30 am when the meet doesn't open the center until 8;00am. That way we have the care at the closest possible and can leave very easily if needed. Over 10,000 present. The early start also gets the best possible location for viewing without having to climb stairs. A fellow parishiner is trying to get a motor wheel chair which might be advangagious for the future. No knitting this weekend to speak of. Back to bed for more rest and relaxation. Love to all. Prayers for our lord to help Marianne, who perpetually seems to have more on her plate than anyone should have to bear. Also to dreamweaver stay strong and remember the responsibility must be shared. If you were not available the brothers might pitch in more as their wives would not be willing to share that much responsibility. INSIST that this much is too much for you in your present health state. Marlark Marge/


----------



## preston

welcome home sorelenna - so glad you are back safe and sound. we will be looking for you tomorrow.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> Hey, everyone--I'm back at home with two entire parties to catch up on! Wow...so I'll be working on that tomorrow and of course tell you about the trip...tonight it is resting up and feeling glad I have my own bed to sleep in!


----------



## Lurker 2

preston said:


> yummy myfanwy - i really need to get started looking for a used bread machine.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy, was it you who posted some gluten free bread machine recipes for Joe P? Joe P have you found any suitable ones? and if so, would you share the recipes? I talked to my two local grocery stores about gluten free flour and one came up with a box of flour that would make one small dinner bun! haha, I did try though, so we will see what happens! I did buy a gluten free flax and sunflower bread loaf today. It is really heavy so I think I am going to enjoy a slice toasted with my coffee in the morning.
> 
> 
> 
> If I did it must be a while ago! Because I have forgotten. However from the kitchen of my trusty guides, Alison and her son Simon Holst,
> Gluten free White Bread
> (Although this isn't exactly like a wheat-based bread, we think it is pretty close. The flavour and texture are good and it can be used for sandwiches and /or toast just as you would regular bread.)
> 
> For a 750g loaf
> 
> 2 tsp instant active yeast
> 1 cup warm water plus 2 Tbsp extra
> 3 tsp sugar
> 1 1/2 tsp salt
> 3 tsp guar gum
> 1 large egg plus 1 large egg white
> 1/4 cup skim milk powder
> 3 Tbsp canola oil
> 1/2 cup chick pea flour (garbanzo flour) [65g]
> 1/2 cup tapioca flour [65g]
> 1 cup rice flour [140g]
> 1 cup maize cornflour [150g]
> 
> 1/ Bread Machine: Carefully measure all the ingredients into a 750g capacity bread machine. For the most effective mixing, it is best to add the liquids first.
> 
> 2/ Set to the Gluten Free bread cycle, Medium Crust and Start.
> 
> 1/ By Hand: Measure the yeast, water,sugar and salt into the bowl of a heavy-duty mixer and leave to stand for 5 minutes.
> 
> 2/ Sprinkle in the guar gum (do this gradually to avoid it forming lumps), then add the egg and egg white and the milk powder. Beat on a medium-high speed for 2 minutes until the mixture looks foamy.
> 
> 3/ Add the oil and flours, then mix again at medium speed for 2 minutes, stopping and scraping down the sides of the bowl after about 1 minute.
> 
> 4/ Thoroughly coat the inside of a large loaf tin with non-stick spray, then pour/spoon the batter into it. Spread the batter evenly in the tin and smooth the top with an oiled spatula.
> 
> 5/ Put the tin in a warm place to rise for 50-60 minutes or until the mixture has reached to the top of the tin.
> 
> 6/ Bake at 410F (200C) for 15-20 minutes until golden brown and hollow sounding when tapped. Remove from the oven and cool in the tin for a few minutes before tipping onto a rack to cool completely.
> 
> I will follow with a Gluten-free Fruit and nut loaf.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Sam, don't forget these are intended for Joe with his celiac problem [gluten intolerance] the flours in the receipts are very pricey I am sure even in the US!


----------



## Lurker 2

margewhaples said:


> It is 11:00 pm on Monday here and I have just finished reading all the weekend posts. I am so to have missed you all this weekend as I was attending a 3 day convention of Jehovah witnesses. It was rather long for me each day I ended up exhausted and could barely make it home and to bed for the next day. I spent most of today trying to catch up on pain control. Tomorrow is Tai chi class and I hope I will have strength enough to go. The weakness that follows my flares is really almost more than I am able to cope with and seems to get worse with each flare. It was not a feature until this last year so maybe I just haven't found the4 right combination of treatments. Any way it was an enriching program and one I would not have missed. I go with a couple who really do their best to help and know what my limitations are and do their very best to mitigate them, including getting up at 4:00 am to get us to the sites by 6:30 am when the meet doesn't open the center until 8;00am. That way we have the care at the closest possible and can leave very easily if needed. Over 10,000 present. The early start also gets the best possible location for viewing without having to climb stairs. A fellow parishiner is trying to get a motor wheel chair which might be advangagious for the future. No knitting this weekend to speak of. Back to bed for more rest and relaxation. Love to all. Prayers for our lord to help Marianne, who perpetually seems to have more on her plate than anyone should have to bear. Also to dreamweaver stay strong and remember the responsibility must be shared. If you were not available the brothers might pitch in more as their wives would not be willing to share that much responsibility. INSIST that this much is too much for you in your present health state. Marlark Marge/


Glad to hear the reason for your prolonged silence, Marge, I was starting to get quite worried! I am sure mentally you are up-lifted- even if physically drained!


----------



## preston

i realize that myfanwy - they do sound really good - and i do want to start making some bread - and it probaby won't be gluten free because i know the speciality flours are expensive. i wonder if it tastes any different having never tasted no guten bread. anyhow - it will be a while before i make any bread - so far there have been no bread machines at goodwill. lol

sam

Sam, don't forget these are intended for Joe with his celiac problem [gluten intolerance] the flours in the receipts are very pricey I am sure even in the US![/quote]


----------



## Lurker 2

preston said:


> i realize that myfanwy - they do sound really good - and i do want to start making some bread - and it probaby won't be gluten free because i know the speciality flours are expensive. i wonder if it tastes any different having never tasted no guten bread. anyhow - it will be a while before i make any bread - so far there have been no bread machines at goodwill. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> Sam, don't forget these are intended for Joe with his celiac problem [gluten intolerance] the flours in the receipts are very pricey I am sure even in the US!


[/quote]

And of course it will become more possible as Autumn comes- even a little breadmaker would be too much in the sort of highs you have been experiencing!


----------



## preston

oh my - very late - if i don't go to bed there soon will be no reason to go. see you tomorrow.

sam


----------



## rpuhrmann

Oh! My daughter would LOVE that one! Thanks for posting it!.

Roberta



HandyFamily said:


> Ihaaaa... there are great things there!
> Love this one!


----------



## oddball

myfanwy said:


> Althea said:
> 
> 
> 
> RedKimba, thinking of you at this sorrowful time. I have had cats all my life (either strays or from the Animal Welfare shelter, and know the grief of losing our furry companions. Myfanwy. my current cat is named Leo, a black and white short-hair moggy with white feet and chest, now about 6 or 7, so hope he'll be around for several years yet: love him to bits and spoil him rotten. I tell the butcher that the cat eats better than I do - he has beef: I'm lucky if I can afford sausages! Meeting a dear friend for lunch today, and very much looking forward to catching up with her. We've been friends for more than 30 years and have lots in common, though she is not a knitter/crocheter. There is a beautiful furniture store (Wohler's) which has a great gift section: jewelery, kitchenware, handbags, cushions, stationery - you name it - as well as a coffee shop instore, so we'll have a browse after lunch as well. I'd better hold on tight to my credit card.
> 
> 
> 
> I think my Leo was about my 4th cat- i had had a ginger female in Scotland name of Jennifer, who produced Ruth a long-haired (domestic) black tortoise shell, who produced Bisky a champagne coloured male. Have a thing about black cats too.
> Fale wants another cat, but we will have to see about that one- it is expensive getting them past the cat flu jab and neutering- very necessary here with all our native ground nesting birds. Kiwi of course in particular- not that we have any around here!
> I am about to put the scissors through my credit card (probably) the interest rate is about 25.95%.
> Bought myself a large pot of Nutella [which you may know, it is Australian made] with my Lotto win, and the makings of a seafood pizza for Fale. $5 left for emergencies until next week- but often we are down to zilch!!!
> keep well, be happy!
Click to expand...

Myfanwy- Best thing we ever did was get rid of credit card. Know how you're feeling. Its difficult when on a tight budget.In actual fact though sometimes it can be more rewarding to shop for food when things are tight. It's surprising what you find that you may have missed when you had more money.


----------



## ruth Roxanne

Cindycz said:


> Maybe I have the wrong stuff Sam, but I thought when they did mass neighborhood sprays in the 60's it killed a lot of the birds off.
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> is there something wrong with using deet - it is the only thing i can use to keep the mosquitoes off.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Cindycz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pammie1234, I heard a bit on NPR (National Public Radio) about the spraying against mosquitoes/west Nile, that it is a synthetic form of a natural insecticide found in chrysanthemums. Thank goodness it is not DEET anymore!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if someone has already replied to this, I think you mean DDT. It was banned when they found out it was killing too many animals,
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

oddball said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Althea said:
> 
> 
> 
> RedKimba, thinking of you at this sorrowful time. I have had cats all my life (either strays or from the Animal Welfare shelter, and know the grief of losing our furry companions. Myfanwy. my current cat is named Leo, a black and white short-hair moggy with white feet and chest, now about 6 or 7, so hope he'll be around for several years yet: love him to bits and spoil him rotten. I tell the butcher that the cat eats better than I do - he has beef: I'm lucky if I can afford sausages! Meeting a dear friend for lunch today, and very much looking forward to catching up with her. We've been friends for more than 30 years and have lots in common, though she is not a knitter/crocheter. There is a beautiful furniture store (Wohler's) which has a great gift section: jewelery, kitchenware, handbags, cushions, stationery - you name it - as well as a coffee shop instore, so we'll have a browse after lunch as well. I'd better hold on tight to my credit card.
> 
> 
> 
> I think my Leo was about my 4th cat- i had had a ginger female in Scotland name of Jennifer, who produced Ruth a long-haired (domestic) black tortoise shell, who produced Bisky a champagne coloured male. Have a thing about black cats too.
> Fale wants another cat, but we will have to see about that one- it is expensive getting them past the cat flu jab and neutering- very necessary here with all our native ground nesting birds. Kiwi of course in particular- not that we have any around here!
> I am about to put the scissors through my credit card (probably) the interest rate is about 25.95%.
> Bought myself a large pot of Nutella [which you may know, it is Australian made] with my Lotto win, and the makings of a seafood pizza for Fale. $5 left for emergencies until next week- but often we are down to zilch!!!
> keep well, be happy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Myfanwy- Best thing we ever did was get rid of credit card. Know how you're feeling. Its difficult when on a tight budget.In actual fact though sometimes it can be more rewarding to shop for food when things are tight. It's surprising what you find that you may have missed when you had more money.
Click to expand...

It was quite staggering when I was in Scotland last year- how what I could do with a pound, was very close to what I can do with a dollar here- yet the exchange rate is seriously against us! I agree being forced to improvise, especially when feeding a big eater like my Fale- is good- you learn to make appetising meals from the cheapest meats.


----------



## HandyFamily

ruth Roxanne said:


> Cindycz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I have the wrong stuff Sam, but I thought when they did mass neighborhood sprays in the 60's it killed a lot of the birds off.
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> is there something wrong with using deet - it is the only thing i can use to keep the mosquitoes off.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Cindycz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pammie1234, I heard a bit on NPR (National Public Radio) about the spraying against mosquitoes/west Nile, that it is a synthetic form of a natural insecticide found in chrysanthemums. Thank goodness it is not DEET anymore!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if someone has already replied to this, I think you mean DDT. It was banned when they found out it was killing too many animals,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't mean to be annoying, but... It was banned when it was found to be cancerous for people. Not, in fact, because it kills animals.
> To what extend it is a cancerogen... is still negotiable. Far not the worst there is. And it is not even so clear that the other things used are not as cancerous as DDT. But what DDT is is stable. It accumulates and does not decomposes naturally (in the soil) fore a long, LONG time. This one is out of some memories from... a good 20 years ago and I might be mistaking the number, but something like over 50 years for decomposing of 50% of the initial amount, I think... Which is acceptable. Because even a low risk cancerous is really dangerous in big amounts. But, of course, no one would just stop using it, while others are, because it is, no doubt, efficient. So the agreement of not using it was made - for all countries.
> 
> Which means, for your personal use, if you can find some amount of it, and outdoors, and if you do not intend to eat something that grows on the arias you intend to de-insect... hahaha, I won't tell anyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Southern Gal

well, maddi and i have already been outside this morn, she was hunting bugs to throw around. so i just stayed up and got my first cuppa. i am loving these cool mornings we are having right now, don't know how much longer they will last, but wow what a nice change. 
Joe, we find the butterball brand of turkey burgers at wal-mart here. we enjoy the sweetonion flavored ones mostly.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Marianne keeping you in my prayers for healing. 

Myfanwy we went have been without credit cards for about a year now and it has been the best thing that could have happened to us. We are financially very tight but so much wiser and conscious of spending. 

All the bread recipes sound wonderful. It makes me want to crank up the bread machine. I ususally don't make bread except in the cooler months. 

Yesterday there were hummingbirds flitting around our garden area. I haven't put out feeders in years because of our cats; they (the cats) are such hunters. One of the cats actually had a hummingbird in the sunroom tormenting it. I finally got it away from the cat and it actually flew out the kitty door. It was startling to see.


----------



## Joe P

I will look for them are they in the frozen food section at Walmart? thanks, so much. joe p



Southern Gal said:


> well, maddi and i have already been outside this morn, she was hunting bugs to throw around. so i just stayed up and got my first cuppa. i am loving these cool mornings we are having right now, don't know how much longer they will last, but wow what a nice change.
> Joe, we find the butterball brand of turkey burgers at wal-mart here. we enjoy the sweetonion flavored ones mostly.


----------



## Joe P

Please don't find this a being a brag on me but I finally paid off all my credit cards and I cut them all up. I know they say that is bad for your credit score but my credit score has always been very high, thank God. But, at 69 I don't plan on buying anything anymore and I am too weird with credit cards and won't ever do them again. You folks sound like you are real responsible with them and I admire you as I think I am a charge-a-holic and need a support group, I guess.

I am up early this a.m. the step son is out already for his roofing job with the contractor I have known for years. He has started his 4 th week and it is good but men or women working together in this horrible heat get on each other's nerves and that happens with most. He's young at 28 and hopefully will settle in. 

Taking the standards to be groomed today and doing some banking will stop at the health food store for some items and maybe hit Walmart to try to get those turkey burgers that you have mentioned. joe p.


----------



## oddball

Joe P said:


> Please don't find this a being a brag on me but I finally paid off all my credit cards and I cut them all up. I know they say that is bad for your credit score but my credit score has always been very high, thank God. But, at 69 I don't plan on buying anything anymore and I am too weird with credit cards and won't ever do them again. You folks sound like you are real responsible with them and I admire you as I think I am a charge-a-holic and need a support group, I guess.
> 
> I am up early this a.m. the step son is out already for his roofing job with the contractor I have known for years. He has started his 4 th week and it is good but men or women working together in this horrible heat get on each other's nerves and that happens with most. He's young at 28 and hopefully will settle in.
> 
> Taking the standards to be groomed today and doing some banking will stop at the health food store for some items and maybe hit Walmart to try to get those turkey burgers that you have mentioned. joe p.


You are not the only one Joe. Credit cards were to easy and tempting for me to buy anything. so glad we got it paid off. Now if we don't have it (money) we can't have the things. I think nowadays it would be too easy to get an even bigger stash. haha


----------



## jmai5421

Marianne818 said:


> Hey everyone :lol:
> First off, here is the icing I use on the Coke Cake that I make, the cake is the same recipe as posted before:
> 
> Coke Cake Frosting
> 1 stick butter
> 3 tbsp cocoa
> 6 tbsp Coke
> 1 tsp vanilla
> Nuts if desired (I use pecans)
> 1 box (1 lb or if you prefer 16 oz) Confectioners Sugar
> 
> Mix butter, cocoa and Coke in saucepan, heat to boiling
> Add vanilla
> Pour over confectioners sugar add nuts
> Spread on warm (not hot) cake
> 
> I'd love to make another cake but diets are the word of the day around here, though we did blow them seriously this past weekend :roll: But sooooooo worth it! :lol:
> Mom is doing pretty good, the weekend wore her out, she did manage to go out to dinner with us but she ended up in major pain since then. I had a friend that came and stayed with her while we were gone for the day on Saturday. Brought my friend and Mom back some fantastic fudge from the Hansel and Gretel Candy shoppe, always a treat!!
> Now, I am not one to ask, but really could use prayers for myself at this time. I got a call from my Doctor and it seems that my liver is again in trouble. I have to go in for a scan and possible biopsy depending on the scan. I have been on the liver transplant list in the past (I have a blood disease) but had injections of fetal hormone blood that enabled the liver to regrow. It seems my liver is once again doing the same that it did back then (that was in the early 90's) Hopefully a chelation treatment will be all that I need, but my Dr has been in touch with my Dr's in Dallas and truthfully this has me very concerned. Anyway, I will be in the hospital tomorrow morning after 11.. depending on what is found I'll either stay for a few days or be able to return home. My blood count is down to a 2 on a scale of 1 to 10.. so not good. The Dr puts it in layman's terms for me so I can understand it better.
> If I can I'll have my lap top with me and will try to check in tomorrow sometime. But who knows if I'm lucky and chelation is all that is needed I'll be home after 10 hrs on the machine ;-)
> 
> Wishing you all sweet dreams and sunshine and cool temp's for your days ( warm breezes for those in their winter months ;-) )
> Keeping you all in my prayers!! Thanks for all the great recipes!! And love the patterns... I found a few links I need to try to post on here also! Love Ravelry, so many great patterns on there!


Oh Marianne you will definitely be in my prayers. I will be thinking of you and praying hard.
I do thank you for the frosting recipe. It sounds yummy on any cake.
Dieting and cutting sweets is the word around here. But one has to have a little treat once in a while.


----------



## jmai5421

Marianne818 said:


> Redkimba said:
> 
> 
> 
> My thanks for all the support on my kitty loss. I'm now having a cup of Pukka relax tea to soothe my nerves.
> 
> I'm readjusting, but it will still take me a while to figure out that Cici will not be popping around the corner to fuss at me.
> 
> Luckily I still have Lily.
> 
> 
> 
> So sorry about Cici, it' so hard to loose a pet, keeping you in my prayers!
Click to expand...

Ditto. Cici is the name of my GD's kitty only hers is a very well loved stuffed kitty.


----------



## KateB

Marianne818 said:


> Hey everyone :lol:
> First off, here is the icing I use on the Coke Cake that I make, the cake is the same recipe as posted before:
> 
> Coke Cake Frosting
> 1 stick butter
> 3 tbsp cocoa
> 6 tbsp Coke
> 1 tsp vanilla
> Nuts if desired (I use pecans)
> 1 box (1 lb or if you prefer 16 oz) Confectioners Sugar
> 
> Mix butter, cocoa and Coke in saucepan, heat to boiling
> Add vanilla
> Pour over confectioners sugar add nuts
> Spread on warm (not hot) cake
> 
> I'd love to make another cake but diets are the word of the day around here, though we did blow them seriously this past weekend :roll: But sooooooo worth it! :lol:
> Mom is doing pretty good, the weekend wore her out, she did manage to go out to dinner with us but she ended up in major pain since then. I had a friend that came and stayed with her while we were gone for the day on Saturday. Brought my friend and Mom back some fantastic fudge from the Hansel and Gretel Candy shoppe, always a treat!!
> Now, I am not one to ask, but really could use prayers for myself at this time. I got a call from my Doctor and it seems that my liver is again in trouble. I have to go in for a scan and possible biopsy depending on the scan. I have been on the liver transplant list in the past (I have a blood disease) but had injections of fetal hormone blood that enabled the liver to regrow. It seems my liver is once again doing the same that it did back then (that was in the early 90's) Hopefully a chelation treatment will be all that I need, but my Dr has been in touch with my Dr's in Dallas and truthfully this has me very concerned. Anyway, I will be in the hospital tomorrow morning after 11.. depending on what is found I'll either stay for a few days or be able to return home. My blood count is down to a 2 on a scale of 1 to 10.. so not good. The Dr puts it in layman's terms for me so I can understand it better.
> If I can I'll have my lap top with me and will try to check in tomorrow sometime. But who knows if I'm lucky and chelation is all that is needed I'll be home after 10 hrs on the machine ;-)
> 
> Wishing you all sweet dreams and sunshine and cool temp's for your days ( warm breezes for those in their winter months ;-) )
> Keeping you all in my prayers!! Thanks for all the great recipes!! And love the patterns... I found a few links I need to try to post on here also! Love Ravelry, so many great patterns on there!


Marianne, sending you all the good wishes I can muster. Hope chelation is all you need.


----------



## jmai5421

myfanwy said:


> Althea said:
> 
> 
> 
> RedKimba, thinking of you at this sorrowful time. I have had cats all my life (either strays or from the Animal Welfare shelter, and know the grief of losing our furry companions. Myfanwy. my current cat is named Leo, a black and white short-hair moggy with white feet and chest, now about 6 or 7, so hope he'll be around for several years yet: love him to bits and spoil him rotten. I tell the butcher that the cat eats better than I do - he has beef: I'm lucky if I can afford sausages! Meeting a dear friend for lunch today, and very much looking forward to catching up with her. We've been friends for more than 30 years and have lots in common, though she is not a knitter/crocheter. There is a beautiful furniture store (Wohler's) which has a great gift section: jewelery, kitchenware, handbags, cushions, stationery - you name it - as well as a coffee shop instore, so we'll have a browse after lunch as well. I'd better hold on tight to my credit card.
> 
> 
> 
> I think my Leo was about my 4th cat- i had had a ginger female in Scotland name of Jennifer, who produced Ruth a long-haired (domestic) black tortoise shell, who produced Bisky a champagne coloured male. Have a thing about black cats too.
> Fale wants another cat, but we will have to see about that one- it is expensive getting them past the cat flu jab and neutering- very necessary here with all our native ground nesting birds. Kiwi of course in particular- not that we have any around here!
> I am about to put the scissors through my credit card (probably) the interest rate is about 25.95%.
> Bought myself a large pot of Nutella [which you may know, it is Australian made] with my Lotto win, and the makings of a seafood pizza for Fale. $5 left for emergencies until next week- but often we are down to zilch!!!
> keep well, be happy!
Click to expand...

We can get Nuetella here. I did think it was German since that is where I was introduced to the delicious spread. I do have a story. This summer while at the cabin with the GD's the 5 yr old Ingrid wanted some. I can't get it up here. When my DD called from Rochester and asked if we needed anything as they were on their way up. I said Nuetella for Ingrid and told them where to buy it. I know that they have a small size since that is what I usually buy. It seems my SIL only saw the large gigantic size. Boy was Ingrid ever excited. However Grandma did not want that much Nutella around. Anyway I told Ingrid that Uncle Randy was taking the rest with him as they headed 2 hours away to their cabin and to visit with his (tomboy) niece and nephews. It would only be fair that he take the rest to them. Well the wheels must have been turning as she got the new itty bitty doll and the complete knitted wardrobe for the doll(that I made and gave to her) and offered it to her Uncle Randy for the Nuetella. It was quite the sacrifice for her. She even showed Uncle Randy how to dress and care for her new doll. The funny was the look on Randy's face as he has two brothers and 9 male cousins. There aren't any females in his family. Needless to say there wern't any dolls in his childhood. He did leave the Nuetella for Ingrid and also the doll and outfits.(the latter I strongly suggested as it was all my work.)


----------



## Silverowl

Marianne healing thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## oddball

Marrianne- I hope and pray that the treatment works today.You are always so thoughtful to everyone, now it's your turn for all our thoughts and prayers. x


----------



## wannabear

myfanwy said:


> My trip out this morning, for my spirometry test, took me close to the 'Telstra' building, or 'Pacific Events Centre', in Wiri [Manukau], Auckland. 21st August 2012- I was ducking between heavy rain showers!


I can't see a totem pole. Am I being really dumb?


----------



## 5mmdpns

jmai5421 said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Althea said:
> 
> 
> 
> RedKimba, thinking of you at this sorrowful time. I have had cats all my life (either strays or from the Animal Welfare shelter, and know the grief of losing our furry companions. Myfanwy. my current cat is named Leo, a black and white short-hair moggy with white feet and chest, now about 6 or 7, so hope he'll be around for several years yet: love him to bits and spoil him rotten. I tell the butcher that the cat eats better than I do - he has beef: I'm lucky if I can afford sausages! Meeting a dear friend for lunch today, and very much looking forward to catching up with her. We've been friends for more than 30 years and have lots in common, though she is not a knitter/crocheter. There is a beautiful furniture store (Wohler's) which has a great gift section: jewelery, kitchenware, handbags, cushions, stationery - you name it - as well as a coffee shop instore, so we'll have a browse after lunch as well. I'd better hold on tight to my credit card.
> 
> 
> 
> I think my Leo was about my 4th cat- i had had a ginger female in Scotland name of Jennifer, who produced Ruth a long-haired (domestic) black tortoise shell, who produced Bisky a champagne coloured male. Have a thing about black cats too.
> Fale wants another cat, but we will have to see about that one- it is expensive getting them past the cat flu jab and neutering- very necessary here with all our native ground nesting birds. Kiwi of course in particular- not that we have any around here!
> I am about to put the scissors through my credit card (probably) the interest rate is about 25.95%.
> Bought myself a large pot of Nutella [which you may know, it is Australian made] with my Lotto win, and the makings of a seafood pizza for Fale. $5 left for emergencies until next week- but often we are down to zilch!!!
> keep well, be happy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We can get Nuetella here. I did think it was German since that is where I was introduced to the delicious spread. I do have a story. This summer while at the cabin with the GD's the 5 yr old Ingrid wanted some. I can't get it up here. When my DD called from Rochester and asked if we needed anything as they were on their way up. I said Nuetella for Ingrid and told them where to buy it. I know that they have a small size since that is what I usually buy. It seems my SIL only saw the large gigantic size. Boy was Ingrid ever excited. However Grandma did not want that much Nutella around. Anyway I told Ingrid that Uncle Randy was taking the rest with him as they headed 2 hours away to their cabin and to visit with his (tomboy) niece and nephews. It would only be fair that he take the rest to them. Well the wheels must have been turning as she got the new itty bitty doll and the complete knitted wardrobe for the doll(that I made and gave to her) and offered it to her Uncle Randy for the Nuetella. It was quite the sacrifice for her. She even showed Uncle Randy how to dress and care for her new doll. The funny was the look on Randy's face as he has two brothers and 9 male cousins. There aren't any females in his family. Needless to say there wern't any dolls in his childhood. He did leave the Nuetella for Ingrid and also the doll and outfits.(the latter I strongly suggested as it was all my work.)
Click to expand...

The nutella was actually first made in Italy. My Dad loves the stuff. I dont eat it as I have fatal nut allergies. If a recipe calls for nuts, I will use peanuts instead as peanuts are a legume not a tree nut. Here is what wikipedia says about the nutella. _ "Nutella, manufactured by the Italian company Ferrero, was introduced on the market in 1963. The recipe was developed from an earlier Ferrero spread released in 1944. Nutella is now sold in over 75 countries."_

What a nice thing and how heartfelt was that!! trading the itty bitty doll for a bit of nutella! Just a question, where did you buy itty bitty from and where did you get the pattern for her clothes? I know Mary Maxim sells itty bitty dolls for knitting/crochet projects. Perhaps you need to make Randy one itty bitty doll complete with one outfit for his birthday or something.


----------



## 5mmdpns

HandyFamily said:


> ruth Roxanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cindycz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I have the wrong stuff Sam, but I thought when they did mass neighborhood sprays in the 60's it killed a lot of the birds off.
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> is there something wrong with using deet - it is the only thing i can use to keep the mosquitoes off.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Cindycz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pammie1234, I heard a bit on NPR (National Public Radio) about the spraying against mosquitoes/west Nile, that it is a synthetic form of a natural insecticide found in chrysanthemums. Thank goodness it is not DEET anymore!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if someone has already replied to this, I think you mean DDT. It was banned when they found out it was killing too many animals,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't mean to be annoying, but... It was banned when it was found to be cancerous for people. Not, in fact, because it kills animals.
> To what extend it is a cancerogen... is still negotiable. Far not the worst there is. And it is not even so clear that the other things used are not as cancerous as DDT. But what DDT is is stable. It accumulates and does not decomposes naturally (in the soil) fore a long, LONG time. This one is out of some memories from... a good 20 years ago and I might be mistaking the number, but something like over 50 years for decomposing of 50% of the initial amount, I think... Which is acceptable. Because even a low risk cancerous is really dangerous in big amounts. But, of course, no one would just stop using it, while others are, because it is, no doubt, efficient. So the agreement of not using it was made - for all countries.
> 
> Which means, for your personal use, if you can find some amount of it, and outdoors, and if you do not intend to eat something that grows on the arias you intend to de-insect... hahaha, I won't tell anyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The DDT was banned in North America because of the impact that it had on the wild life.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## gottastch

HandyFamily said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ivyrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ivyrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful coverlet for the new little guy. How exciting to get another baby after 10 years!! May he be the first of many!!
> 
> 
> 
> Ivyrain, we just found out the baby is a girl!!!!! Looks like this will be the last baby for my nephew (he is 44 years old). The next hope is my son (he is 28 years old) and will be celebrating his first wedding anniversary in September
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is a secret but I like girls clothes making and shopping better!!!
> I have 12 grandkids and then several from kids we raised with ours. We just had a new girl -Eden Jade- born on June 4th!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me too! Such cute little hat and sweater patterns out there. I have to see if I have time to still crank out a sweater, hat and booties before the baby is born. Nephew is being sneaky...no clues as to what the name might be - yet  Something emotional will be when they open up the little sweater made by my dear mom (nephew's grandma), before she passed away. There were two finished baby sweaters in her stuff. One will go to the nephew and the other will go to my son's first born, whenever that may be. My son will also receive an afghan that she started but never finished. I have it all ready to go so just have to get it done...she was going to make it for their wedding but got confused and only made it wide enough to be baby sized. I still miss her terribly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow... This is so touching...
> I'm so sorry your nephew won't meet her...
> 
> My husband's parents past away before we had any ideas of being together, I've never knew them. But when I was cleaning one of the wardrobes (we lived there when first got together and until David was born, actually, I went to the hospital to give birth from one home and a week later came back with the baby o another) - so, I find this cute baby blue combination of a ... I'm not sure what it is called - not a t-shirt, but a sleeveless shirt? - and small pants... She had both them for someone's baby, perhaps, or perhaps just because she saw and liked them - I do think she was this kind of person, many things that she never used were there, but anyhow, it was reaaaly big for that small baby, but the next year I did use the top part... and the two parts - the year after that... He is now 5 and they still fit. In fact, maybe they were meant for a 5 year old. But whenever I put them on - I now use them as summer pyjamas - I tell him the story of the granny he does not know, but who loved him even before he ever was...
> He likes the story, I think...
> 
> Hm, I actually find in her things 0.5kg baby blue mohair. Which I do not know what to do exactly... It's too "girly" for an older boy, I am wool allergic... and mohair is no fit for a baby, so I just, back then, thought I will make something out of it later... And still have not figure out what to do with it.
Click to expand...

My nephew knew my mom (his grandma); she just passed away 2 years ago so I am still sad sometimes for her loss. She was 93 when she passed so I know she lived a full life...I am being selfish and I just wasn't ready for her to leave me yet. I was 52 then and shouldn't be such a baby about it but she and I were very close. I have lots of good memories and slowly it is becoming less painful.


----------



## gottastch

Sam, I made the Caruso Casserole last night for supper/dinner. I doubled the recipe and had to make a few changes...we already ate up the fresh zucchini from the garden but I had leftover carrots from another meal so they went into the casserole instead  Then my milk was sour...grrrrrr...so I used a can of evaporated milk and a little water to get the right amount. The last thing I did different was that when I browned off the sausage (I grabbed the wrong kind and ended up with the fully-fatted kind), there was plenty of grease so I measured it to the proper amount and used that instead of butter...it was very tasty and my DH almost purred, he thought it was so good - hahahaha. Thanks for the recipe!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

At the interest rates they charge now, it really is a loosing battle. Far better to wait til you have the money on one side!
It is important to remember that yesterday's recipes were intended to give Joe some ideas. could you create a baffle for the cats, so they can't get to a feeder, or is there nothing to hang them, high enough from? Glad the little bird got away!
If i were living with the sorts of summer temperatures you have been experiencing, I think I would have stopped too!



settleg said:


> Marianne keeping you in my prayers for healing.
> 
> Myfanwy we went have been without credit cards for about a year now and it has been the best thing that could have happened to us. We are financially very tight but so much wiser and conscious of spending.
> 
> All the bread recipes sound wonderful. It makes me want to crank up the bread machine. I ususally don't make bread except in the cooler months.
> 
> Yesterday there were hummingbirds flitting around our garden area. I haven't put out feeders in years because of our cats; they (the cats) are such hunters. One of the cats actually had a hummingbird in the sunroom tormenting it. I finally got it away from the cat and it actually flew out the kitty door. It was startling to see.


----------



## pammie1234

I guess I need to get out my bread machine! All of that fresh bread sounds so delicious! The bad thing is that bread and butter are not too good for dieting!


----------



## Lurker 2

wannabear said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> My trip out this morning, for my spirometry test, took me close to the 'Telstra' building, or 'Pacific Events Centre', in Wiri [Manukau], Auckland. 21st August 2012- I was ducking between heavy rain showers!
> 
> 
> 
> I can't see a totem pole. Am I being really dumb?
Click to expand...

It is on the right. with a light looking as if it is attached- when I get another chance I will go right to the grounds to get a closer photograph- yesterday the rain was bucketing down.


----------



## 5mmdpns

myfanwy said:


> At the interest rates they charge now, it really is a loosing battle. Far better to wait til you have the money on one side!
> It is important to remember that yesterday's recipes were intended to give Joe some ideas. could you create a baffle for the cats, so they can't get to a feeder, or is there nothing to hang them, high enough from? Glad the little bird got away!
> If i were living with the sorts of summer temperayures you have been experiencing, I think I would have stopped too!
> 
> 
> 
> settleg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne keeping you in my prayers for healing.
> 
> Myfanwy we went have been without credit cards for about a year now and it has been the best thing that could have happened to us. We are financially very tight but so much wiser and conscious of spending.
> 
> All the bread recipes sound wonderful. It makes me want to crank up the bread machine. I ususally don't make bread except in the cooler months.
Click to expand...

*chuckles* I do believe that there are a couple of people on here who are gluten intolerant besides Joe P. But certainly Joe was the one who brought out this condition and so we are most grateful for being more aware of this disease!!!

I do so agree with the credit cards. I have one credit card that I reserve the use for getting gas, hotel reservations, and that sort of thing. All others were cut up. Of course at one time it was a hard lesson to go through. My ex had so many credit cards and would buy so many things on them and then griped about not having money to buy food with. Now I use my debit card for shopping. As I am in a small town, the shopping is rather limited! haha, no $$$ = no spending!!!!

ooohhh, gotta go, they are making apple crisp on the cooking show I am watching!!


----------



## jmai5421

5mmdpns said:


> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Althea said:
> 
> 
> 
> RedKimba, thinking of you at this sorrowful time. I have had cats all my life (either strays or from the Animal Welfare shelter, and know the grief of losing our furry companions. Myfanwy. my current cat is named Leo, a black and white short-hair moggy with white feet and chest, now about 6 or 7, so hope he'll be around for several years yet: love him to bits and spoil him rotten. I tell the butcher that the cat eats better than I do - he has beef: I'm lucky if I can afford sausages! Meeting a dear friend for lunch today, and very much looking forward to catching up with her. We've been friends for more than 30 years and have lots in common, though she is not a knitter/crocheter. There is a beautiful furniture store (Wohler's) which has a great gift section: jewelery, kitchenware, handbags, cushions, stationery - you name it - as well as a coffee shop instore, so we'll have a browse after lunch as well. I'd better hold on tight to my credit card.
> 
> 
> 
> I think my Leo was about my 4th cat- i had had a ginger female in Scotland name of Jennifer, who produced Ruth a long-haired (domestic) black tortoise shell, who produced Bisky a champagne coloured male. Have a thing about black cats too.
> Fale wants another cat, but we will have to see about that one- it is expensive getting them past the cat flu jab and neutering- very necessary here with all our native ground nesting birds. Kiwi of course in particular- not that we have any around here!
> I am about to put the scissors through my credit card (probably) the interest rate is about 25.95%.
> Bought myself a large pot of Nutella [which you may know, it is Australian made] with my Lotto win, and the makings of a seafood pizza for Fale. $5 left for emergencies until next week- but often we are down to zilch!!!
> keep well, be happy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We can get Nuetella here. I did think it was German since that is where I was introduced to the delicious spread. I do have a story. This summer while at the cabin with the GD's the 5 yr old Ingrid wanted some. I can't get it up here. When my DD called from Rochester and asked if we needed anything as they were on their way up. I said Nuetella for Ingrid and told them where to buy it. I know that they have a small size since that is what I usually buy. It seems my SIL only saw the large gigantic size. Boy was Ingrid ever excited. However Grandma did not want that much Nutella around. Anyway I told Ingrid that Uncle Randy was taking the rest with him as they headed 2 hours away to their cabin and to visit with his (tomboy) niece and nephews. It would only be fair that he take the rest to them. Well the wheels must have been turning as she got the new itty bitty doll and the complete knitted wardrobe for the doll(that I made and gave to her) and offered it to her Uncle Randy for the Nuetella. It was quite the sacrifice for her. She even showed Uncle Randy how to dress and care for her new doll. The funny was the look on Randy's face as he has two brothers and 9 male cousins. There aren't any females in his family. Needless to say there wern't any dolls in his childhood. He did leave the Nuetella for Ingrid and also the doll and outfits.(the latter I strongly suggested as it was all my work.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The nutella was actually first made in Italy. My Dad loves the stuff. I dont eat it as I have fatal nut allergies. If a recipe calls for nuts, I will use peanuts instead as peanuts are a legume not a tree nut. Here is what wikipedia says about the nutella. _ "Nutella, manufactured by the Italian company Ferrero, was introduced on the market in 1963. The recipe was developed from an earlier Ferrero spread released in 1944. Nutella is now sold in over 75 countries."_
> 
> What a nice thing and how heartfelt was that!! trading the itty bitty doll for a bit of nutella! Just a question, where did you buy itty bitty from and where did you get the pattern for her clothes? I know Mary Maxim sells itty bitty dolls for knitting/crochet projects. Perhaps you need to make Randy one itty bitty doll complete with one outfit for his birthday or something.
Click to expand...

Randy would wonder. Dolls are not in his vocabulary, except for the ones my doll loving DD took with her(from her childhood) when she got married.
You learn something every day especially on KP. I just assumed Germany, and then Australia and now Italy which makes sense. I love Ferrero candy(chocolates). I love Nuetella by the spoonful. It is dangerous around me. Luckily it is a natural product so all three of the granddaughters could have it. It was gone by the time they had to be returned. Whew!
I got the doll from Mary Maxim and the knitted clothes are from Ladyfingers on KP. She offers the patterns for free. She designs for AG, Barbie and the itty bitty. Right now Mary Maxim has free shipping until the end of Sept. The code is 503A for the free shipping.


----------



## StellaK

Marianne--My thoughts and prayers are with you today as you are undergoing treatment. Stella


----------



## Joe P

Talk about errands, ish!!!!!!!!!!! Went to the neighbors and picked up two of their dogs to have groomed with ours and the miniature husky jumped in the Blazer and locked the doors with it running, thank God someone was home and brought the extra set of keys. That dog is smart, huh?? I then went to the bank after delivering them and writing all the instructions down for the groomers, the bank was not open, so I drove to the grocers and bought a lot of groceries for the week, then back to the bank and got Mother's money, my yard person's money (he helps me when I need him), deposit in other accounts etc.etc., then to Walmart and finally found the "Butterball turkey burgers with the onion flavor" and few pairs of slip on shoes for me, and then to the health food store and got the non gluten macaroni (corn type) and the hamburger buns that are non gluten, dropped off all Mother's bills and income for the food stamp people to qualify her, came home and had 2 fried egg sandwiches with non gluten bread, ham bits and shredded cheese. Yum....


I don't mind the errands but they seem to be so many and I wonder how did I ever do all this and work a full time job?

I will pick up the dogs at 4ish and pick up some plastic bags to put over the newly washed clothes in the master closet and soon that project will be finished. whew!! It goes on and on but things are getting organized and finished for the major fall cleaning coming up in September. Then I rest until spring cleaning in April. I bet you all think I am weird, but I have 3 dogs, one cat and others who live here and they all track in the wonderful Texas dust and it is constant every day to keep up or you are overwhelmed. he he. joe p


----------



## preston

ruthroxanne - welcome to the tea party - we are really glad you stopped by for a cuppa and hope you come back real soon. we like lots of people in the conversastion - makes it much more interesting.

you are right about the spraying - i wasn't born yet so was not sure.

sam



ruth Roxanne said:


> Cindycz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I have the wrong stuff Sam, but I thought when they did mass neighborhood sprays in the 60's it killed a lot of the birds off.
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> is there something wrong with using deet - it is the only thing i can use to keep the mosquitoes off.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Cindycz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pammie1234, I heard a bit on NPR (National Public Radio) about the spraying against mosquitoes/west Nile, that it is a synthetic form of a natural insecticide found in chrysanthemums. Thank goodness it is not DEET anymore!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if someone has already replied to this, I think you mean DDT. It was banned when they found out it was killing too many animals,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

i had forgotten that handyfamily - ddt doesn't deteriate very quickly - has quite a halflife. it was just a very good idea to ban it.

sam

by the way - what weather are you experiencing today.



HandyFamily said:


> ruth Roxanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cindycz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I have the wrong stuff Sam, but I thought when they did mass neighborhood sprays in the 60's it killed a lot of the birds off.
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> is there something wrong with using deet - it is the only thing i can use to keep the mosquitoes off.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Cindycz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pammie1234, I heard a bit on NPR (National Public Radio) about the spraying against mosquitoes/west Nile, that it is a synthetic form of a natural insecticide found in chrysanthemums. Thank goodness it is not DEET anymore!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if someone has already replied to this, I think you mean DDT. It was banned when they found out it was killing too many animals,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't mean to be annoying, but... It was banned when it was found to be cancerous for people. Not, in fact, because it kills animals.
> To what extend it is a cancerogen... is still negotiable. Far not the worst there is. And it is not even so clear that the other things used are not as cancerous as DDT. But what DDT is is stable. It accumulates and does not decomposes naturally (in the soil) fore a long, LONG time. This one is out of some memories from... a good 20 years ago and I might be mistaking the number, but something like over 50 years for decomposing of 50% of the initial amount, I think... Which is acceptable. Because even a low risk cancerous is really dangerous in big amounts. But, of course, no one would just stop using it, while others are, because it is, no doubt, efficient. So the agreement of not using it was made - for all countries.
> 
> Which means, for your personal use, if you can find some amount of it, and outdoors, and if you do not intend to eat something that grows on the arias you intend to de-insect... hahaha, I won't tell anyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

my one credit card will be pain off in another 18 months - it is already cut up and thrown away. several months ago i took a really good look at my statement and wondered why more wasn't coming off the principal. they had started charging me over fifty dollars a month for card protection in case it was stolen - something i had never asked for. man i was on the phone and complaining in a nano second - i was so angry - they tried to convince me i had asked for it - when i asked for proof they decided to return the money to my account - it took my balance down over a thousand dollars. i check my balance every month now.

sam



oddball said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't find this a being a brag on me but I finally paid off all my credit cards and I cut them all up. I know they say that is bad for your credit score but my credit score has always been very high, thank God. But, at 69 I don't plan on buying anything anymore and I am too weird with credit cards and won't ever do them again. You folks sound like you are real responsible with them and I admire you as I think I am a charge-a-holic and need a support group, I guess.
> 
> I am up early this a.m. the step son is out already for his roofing job with the contractor I have known for years. He has started his 4 th week and it is good but men or women working together in this horrible heat get on each other's nerves and that happens with most. He's young at 28 and hopefully will settle in.
> 
> Taking the standards to be groomed today and doing some banking will stop at the health food store for some items and maybe hit Walmart to try to get those turkey burgers that you have mentioned. joe p.
> 
> 
> 
> You are not the only one Joe. Credit cards were to easy and tempting for me to buy anything. so glad we got it paid off. Now if we don't have it (money) we can't have the things. I think nowadays it would be too easy to get an even bigger stash. haha
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

i couldn't see it either wannabear.

sam



wannabear said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> My trip out this morning, for my spirometry test, took me close to the 'Telstra' building, or 'Pacific Events Centre', in Wiri [Manukau], Auckland. 21st August 2012- I was ducking between heavy rain showers!
> 
> 
> 
> I can't see a totem pole. Am I being really dumb?
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

gottastch - it doesn't matter what age we are - when our parents die it leaves a gaping hole in our lives and our hearts -there is never a good time to die - i can still feel a bit of anger at my dad for leaving when we were finally getting it together between us - i miss him a lot and it has been almost fifty years since he died. mother and i had six months to get our good byes said - but it didn't lessen the pain when she left - she was my best friend.

sam

My nephew knew my mom (his grandma); she just passed away 2 years ago so I am still sad sometimes for her loss. She was 93 when she passed so I know she lived a full life...I am being selfish and I just wasn't ready for her to leave me yet. I was 52 then and shouldn't be such a baby about it but she and I were very close. I have lots of good memories and slowly it is becoming less painful.[/quote]


----------



## Lurker 2

I'll have to go on a day when it is not raining and take a better photo!



preston said:


> i couldn't see it either wannabear.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> My trip out this morning, for my spirometry test, took me close to the 'Telstra' building, or 'Pacific Events Centre', in Wiri [Manukau], Auckland. 21st August 2012- I was ducking between heavy rain showers!
> 
> 
> 
> I can't see a totem pole. Am I being really dumb?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

kathy - need is the mother of invention - i bet it did taste good.

sam



gottastch said:


> Sam, I made the Caruso Casserole last night for supper/dinner. I doubled the recipe and had to make a few changes...we already ate up the fresh zucchini from the garden but I had leftover carrots from another meal so they went into the casserole instead  Then my milk was sour...grrrrrr...so I used a can of evaporated milk and a little water to get the right amount. The last thing I did different was that when I browned off the sausage (I grabbed the wrong kind and ended up with the fully-fatted kind), there was plenty of grease so I measured it to the proper amount and used that instead of butter...it was very tasty and my DH almost purred, he thought it was so good - hahahaha. Thanks for the recipe!!!


----------



## 5mmdpns

Just as a BTW for the comment about free shipping from Mary Maxim that Jmai5421 mentioned. That is only for the orders placed on line.

I did order a 5" Teen Tiny Doll from Mary Maxim (that is what they call the itty bitty baby dolls). I am going to make them some Christmas ornaments with them. I would like them to go with the knitted snowmen trio as part of the Christmas scenes. I have a Christmas village that I set up rather than the Christmas tree now. haha, talking Christmas things when it is hot hot hot outside and for so many of us, school has not even started yet! but on the upside of things, maybe I will get all my Christmas crafts done in time for Christmas this year!!! (pssst, I believe that Joe P guy is to blame for this Christmas trend with him doing those Christmas stockings and all! haha, what a good thing!)


----------



## gottastch

preston said:


> gottastch - it doesn't matter what age we are - when our parents die it leaves a gaping hole in our lives and our hearts -there is never a good time to die - i can still feel a bit of anger at my dad for leaving when we were finally getting it together between us - i miss him a lot and it has been almost fifty years since he died. mother and i had six months to get our good byes said - but it didn't lessen the pain when she left - she was my best friend.
> 
> sam
> 
> Thanks, Sam! I do pretty well, most of the time, and then one thing will happen that makes me think of her and then I'm a sobbing mess again. At least there are happy memories now too and not just all sad ones so s-l-o-w-l-y I am feeling more normal. The 'work,' that occurs right after a funeral, kept me busy for a while but then there was the 'black hole' of nothing...no phone calls from her, no funny letters, just nothing. Thankfully, my DH's family jumped in and took over keeping me busy and asking us to visit and dear friends/neighbors did what they could, as well. Thank goodness I have my knitting and all of you   Thanks for listening.


----------



## west coast kitty

Gottastch it isn't at all selfish to regret losing someone you love so much. Having such a close relationship for so many years does give you a lot of memories and stories to comfort you even though the sense of loss is stronger. And you are carrying on that loving tradition with your nephew's family which is a wonderful tribute to your mom.


----------



## gottastch

west coast kitty said:


> Gottastch it isn't at all selfish to regret losing someone you love so much. Having such a close relationship for so many years does give you a lot of memories and stories to comfort you even though the sense of loss is stronger. And you are carrying on that loving tradition with your nephew's family which is a wonderful tribute to your mom.


Thank you sooooo much! I have a lot of her things around me and gave gift bags to all the first cousins (her nieces/nephews) of things she made - she had tons of stuff...just in case someone stopped in to visit. She always liked to send people home with 'a little something.' My one cousin hugged me and said it was just like my mom that even in death, at the funeral, everyone still got a present to take home


----------



## mjs

preston said:


> my one credit card will be pain off in another 18 months - it is already cut up and thrown away. several months ago i took a really good look at my statement and wondered why more wasn't coming off the principal. they had started charging me over fifty dollars a month for card protection in case it was stolen - something i had never asked for. man i was on the phone and complaining in a nano second - i was so angry - they tried to convince me i had asked for it - when i asked for proof they decided to return the money to my account - it took my balance down over a thousand dollars. i check my balance every month now.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't find this a being a brag on me but I finally paid off all my credit cards and I cut them all up. I know they say that is bad for your credit score but my credit score has always been very high, thank God. But, at 69 I don't plan on buying anything anymore and I am too weird with credit cards and won't ever do them again. You folks sound like you are real responsible with them and I admire you as I think I am a charge-a-holic and need a support group, I guess.
> 
> I am up early this a.m. the step son is out already for his roofing job with the contractor I have known for years. He has started his 4 th week and it is good but men or women working together in this horrible heat get on each other's nerves and that happens with most. He's young at 28 and hopefully will settle in.
> 
> Taking the standards to be groomed today and doing some banking will stop at the health food store for some items and maybe hit Walmart to try to get those turkey burgers that you have mentioned. joe p.
> 
> 
> 
> You are not the only one Joe. Credit cards were to easy and tempting for me to buy anything. so glad we got it paid off. Now if we don't have it (money) we can't have the things. I think nowadays it would be too easy to get an even bigger stash. haha
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I use my credit card for just about everything, though everything is not that much, and pay it off every month. I like being able to look and see where the money is going. And I get 1 1/2% to apply to an investment account.


----------



## preston

i envy you mjs - i never did that = dug myself quite a hole - the only good thing that came out of it is that i know it will never happen again. if i don't have the cash i won't but it. my debit card works for online buying when i do it so i am good to go.

sam



mjs said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> my one credit card will be pain off in another 18 months - it is already cut up and thrown away. several months ago i took a really good look at my statement and wondered why more wasn't coming off the principal. they had started charging me over fifty dollars a month for card protection in case it was stolen - something i had never asked for. man i was on the phone and complaining in a nano second - i was so angry - they tried to convince me i had asked for it - when i asked for proof they decided to return the money to my account - it took my balance down over a thousand dollars. i check my balance every month now.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't find this a being a brag on me but I finally paid off all my credit cards and I cut them all up. I know they say that is bad for your credit score but my credit score has always been very high, thank God. But, at 69 I don't plan on buying anything anymore and I am too weird with credit cards and won't ever do them again. You folks sound like you are real responsible with them and I admire you as I think I am a charge-a-holic and need a support group, I guess.
> 
> I am up early this a.m. the step son is out already for his roofing job with the contractor I have known for years. He has started his 4 th week and it is good but men or women working together in this horrible heat get on each other's nerves and that happens with most. He's young at 28 and hopefully will settle in.
> 
> Taking the standards to be groomed today and doing some banking will stop at the health food store for some items and maybe hit Walmart to try to get those turkey burgers that you have mentioned. joe p.
> 
> 
> 
> You are not the only one Joe. Credit cards were to easy and tempting for me to buy anything. so glad we got it paid off. Now if we don't have it (money) we can't have the things. I think nowadays it would be too easy to get an even bigger stash. haha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I use my credit card for just about everything, though everything is not that much, and pay it off every month. I like being able to look and see where the money is going. And I get 1 1/2% to apply to an investment account.
Click to expand...


----------



## ivyrain

As I said earlier, my husband had West Nile 3 years ago, a very severe case. Larvicides seem to be proven the most effective long range treatment plan if you can find all the places of standing water. A mosquito can use as little as a soda bottle cap of water.
This is an alternative for spray. Caution: it will kill all insects.
Pyrethrins are natural-botanical insecticides found in daisy-like Chrysanthemum flowers(Tanacetum cinerariaefolium) grown and harvested in Kenya, Tanzania, Rwanda and Papua New Guinea. 
The United States Department of Agriculture has stated that synergized pyrethrum " is probably the safest of all insecticides for use in food plants "and that" a pyrethrum formulation is approved for use around foodstuffs". Pyrethrin may be used with safety in food plants, homes and around animals where more hazardous materials cannot be used. It has a long history of satisfactory use around mammals and birds. 

Pyrethrin and the synergists are biodegradable and rapidly disintegrate in sunlight and air, thus assuring you that there will be no excessive build-up of insecticides dispensed in the area being treated. 

Pyrethrum has been used effectively to control insects for decades and is non-persistent, decomposing rapidly in the environment. This rapid degradation of pyrethrum has resulted in little known cases of insect resistance making it an excellent choice for the control of insects in a wide variety of settings.
So sorry if this is too preachy, needless to say we loathe the little boogers!


----------



## mjs

preston said:


> i envy you mjs - i never did that = dug myself quite a hole - the only good thing that came out of it is that i know it will never happen again. if i don't have the cash i won't but it. my debit card works for online buying when i do it so i am good to go.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> my one credit card will be pain off in another 18 months - it is already cut up and thrown away. several months ago i took a really good look at my statement and wondered why more wasn't coming off the principal. they had started charging me over fifty dollars a month for card protection in case it was stolen - something i had never asked for. man i was on the phone and complaining in a nano second - i was so angry - they tried to convince me i had asked for it - when i asked for proof they decided to return the money to my account - it took my balance down over a thousand dollars. i check my balance every month now.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't find this a being a brag on me but I finally paid off all my credit cards and I cut them all up. I know they say that is bad for your credit score but my credit score has always been very high, thank God. But, at 69 I don't plan on buying anything anymore and I am too weird with credit cards and won't ever do them again. You folks sound like you are real responsible with them and I admire you as I think I am a charge-a-holic and need a support group, I guess.
> 
> I am up early this a.m. the step son is out already for his roofing job with the contractor I have known for years. He has started his 4 th week and it is good but men or women working together in this horrible heat get on each other's nerves and that happens with most. He's young at 28 and hopefully will settle in.
> 
> Taking the standards to be groomed today and doing some banking will stop at the health food store for some items and maybe hit Walmart to try to get those turkey burgers that you have mentioned. joe p.
> 
> 
> 
> You are not the only one Joe. Credit cards were to easy and tempting for me to buy anything. so glad we got it paid off. Now if we don't have it (money) we can't have the things. I think nowadays it would be too easy to get an even bigger stash. haha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I use my credit card for just about everything, though everything is not that much, and pay it off every month. I like being able to look and see where the money is going. And I get 1 1/2% to apply to an investment account.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

My situation was so bad that I simply didn't dare buy much of anything but necessities.


----------



## preston

ivyrain - thanks for this good info - have copied it for further use.

sam



ivyrain said:


> As I said earlier, my husband had West Nile 3 years ago, a very severe case. Larvicides seem to be proven the most effective long range treatment plan if you can find all the places of standing water. A mosquito can use as little as a soda bottle cap of water.
> This is an alternative for spray. Caution: it will kill all insects.
> Pyrethrins are natural-botanical insecticides found in daisy-like Chrysanthemum flowers(Tanacetum cinerariaefolium) grown and harvested in Kenya, Tanzania, Rwanda and Papua New Guinea.
> The United States Department of Agriculture has stated that synergized pyrethrum " is probably the safest of all insecticides for use in food plants "and that" a pyrethrum formulation is approved for use around foodstuffs". Pyrethrin may be used with safety in food plants, homes and around animals where more hazardous materials cannot be used. It has a long history of satisfactory use around mammals and birds.
> 
> Pyrethrin and the synergists are biodegradable and rapidly disintegrate in sunlight and air, thus assuring you that there will be no excessive build-up of insecticides dispensed in the area being treated.
> 
> Pyrethrum has been used effectively to control insects for decades and is non-persistent, decomposing rapidly in the environment. This rapid degradation of pyrethrum has resulted in little known cases of insect resistance making it an excellent choice for the control of insects in a wide variety of settings.
> So sorry if this is too preachy, needless to say we loathe the little boogers!


----------



## gottastch

For those of you that might find this useful, this is my recipe for mosquito spray. This spray works fabulous for me but my DH must have what he calls 'extra sweet blood' because he still gets bit, even when using this spray...so know ahead of time that maybe it will work for you but maybe it won't. If you have access to essential oils and want to try an experiment give this a try...fewer chemicals in our lives is always a good thing. You could cut down the amounts of everything to make a smaller 'test batch' first:

Natural Mosquito Spray


Heres what youll need: 

15 drops citronella essential oil
15 drops lemongrass essential oil
10-12 drops lavender essential oil or you could use tea tree oil or geranium oil for tick protection
14 ounces witch hazel
a spray bottle or two  one for home and one for the diaper bag, car, etc.
a jar for mixing
a funnel

Pour the witch hazel into the jar, then add your essential oils. Put the lid on the jar and shake vigorously until it is mixed. It should be pretty cloudy. (You can omit this step and just pour the witch hazel and essential oils directly into your spray bottle, if you have one that is big enough). I have tiny spray bottles so I use a leftover, clean mayonnaise jar for my mixing 

Pour into your spray bottle(s), using the funnel. Make a label for your bottle(s).

You can spray this on the exposed parts of your body: arms, legs, neck, ankles, feet, etc. and then rub it in, making sure to wash hands afterward. Make sure you dont spray it on your face or get it in your eyes. If you put this on your kids, be sure to try just a little bit first on one area of their skin to make sure theyre not allergic to any of the essential oils. 

Again, this works for me and I just thought I'd throw this out there for any who might like to try it.


----------



## DorisT

Just to "lighten" the conversation here's a Bon Appetit recipe for microwave candy. Maybe I should have said "sweeten" the conversation. I promised settleg I'd post some microwave candy recipes for her college-age daughter. But you might as well benefit from the posting, also. Sam, especially!! 

Fast Peanut Butter Candy

Microwave

Makes about 36 pieces.

1 cup creamy peanut butter
1/2 cup (1 stick) margarine
2 3/4 cups powdered sugar
1 6-oz. package semisweet chocolate ships
1 T margarine

Combine pb and 1/2 cup margarine in large glass bowl. Cook on High 1 1/2 minutes. Stir in powdered sugar. Spread on 9-inch plate. Combine chocolate chips and remaining margarine in medium glass bowl. Cook on Medium until softened, about 4 minutes. Spread chocolate over pb mixture. Refrigerate at least 1 hour or overnight. Cut into 1-inch pieces. 

Note: This recipe appeared in a Bon Appetit magazine in October 1984. Microwave ovens have become more powerful through the years so you may need to reduce the times stated.

Even if your diet doesn't allow for all this sugar, this would make a good gift for a neighbor. I think I'd use an aluminum pie plate instead of a dish to make it more presentable.

Think I'll make some for my next door neighbor who is always doing favors for us - he's a candy and sweets lover.


----------



## west coast kitty

We also use our credit card for just about everything and pay the balance every month. We accumulate points that get used for airfare - usually for family visits back to Alberta.


----------



## gottastch

DorisT said:


> Just to "lighten" the conversation here's a Bon Appetit recipe for microwave candy. Maybe I should have said "sweeten" the conversation. I promised settleg I'd post some microwave candy recipes for her college-age daughter. But you might as well benefit from the posting, also. Sam, especially!!
> 
> Fast Peanut Butter Candy
> 
> Microwave
> 
> Makes about 36 pieces.
> 
> 1 cup creamy peanut butter
> 1/2 cup (1 stick) margarine
> 2 3/4 cups powdered sugar
> 1 6-oz. package semisweet chocolate ships
> 1 T margarine
> 
> Combine pb and 1/2 cup margarine in large glass bowl. Cook on High 1 1/2 minutes. Stir in powdered sugar. Spread on 9-inch plate. Combine chocolate chips and remaining margarine in medium glass bowl. Cook on Medium until softened, about 4 minutes. Spread chocolate over pb mixture. Refrigerate at least 1 hour or overnight. Cut into 1-inch pieces.
> 
> Note: This recipe appeared in a Bon Appetit magazine in October 1984. Microwave ovens have become more powerful through the years so you may need to reduce the times stated.
> 
> Even if your diet doesn't allow for all this sugar, this would make a good gift for a neighbor. I think I'd use an aluminum pie plate instead of a dish to make it more presentable.
> 
> Think I'll make some for my next door neighbor who is always doing favors for us - he's a candy and sweets lover.


This sounds really good, DorisT...thanks for posting! I have already copied and saved it into my recipes file - which I have to say is getting dangerously close to being as large as my 'patterns' file on the computer  I figure there are worse things to collect besides patterns and recipes, right? Right!


----------



## preston

nannajay - was just paging through the tea party for this week and ran across you post and couldn't remember if i had welcomed you to the tea party - it certainly wasn't on purpose - we love having new people join us and hope that you will come again really soon. there is always fresh tea under the cosy.

sam



Nannajay said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> melyn - all of us are so glad you stopped by for a cuppa and hope you will find yourself this way real soon. we love new people to join in the conversation and share a cup of tea. we will be keeping a place for you at the table.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> melyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> hello from the UK, It's my first time at the tea party and just read the beautiful Rainbow Bridge poem and had to say thank you for posting it.
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> so sorry about snickers mrs s - it is so hard to let a pet go - maybe a new dog would help sometime in the future.
> Hello from the UK,beautiful Rainbow poem,it is five years since we had to let our beloved Bertie go to sleep.We still have these words given us with his ashes
> 
> YOUR PRESENCE WE MISS
> YOUR MEMORIES WE TREASURE
> ALWAYS IN OUR HEARTS
> FORGETTING YOU NEVER
> 
> I have to say,having had my daughter`s 15week old G.S. stay for three weeks has cured me of wanting another dog,lovely as they are!
> maybe this will help.
> 
> The Rainbow Bridge
> 
> inspired by a Norse legend
> By the edge of a woods, at the foot of a hill,
> Is a lush, green meadow where time stands still.
> Where the friends of man and woman do run,
> When their time on earth is over and done.
> 
> For here, between this world and the next,
> Is a place where each beloved creature finds rest.
> On this golden land, they wait and they play,
> Till the Rainbow Bridge they cross over one day.
> 
> No more do they suffer, in pain or in sadness,
> For here they are whole, their lives filled with gladness.
> Their limbs are restored, their health renewed,
> Their bodies have healed, with strength imbued.
> 
> They romp through the grass, without even a care,
> Until one day they start, and sniff at the air.
> All ears prick forward, eyes dart front and back,
> Then all of a sudden, one breaks from the pack.
> 
> For just at that instant, their eyes have met;
> Together again, both person and pet.
> So they run to each other, these friends from long past,
> The time of their parting is over at last.
> 
> The sadness they felt while they were apart,
> Has turned into joy once more in each heart.
> They embrace with a love that will last forever,
> And then, side-by-side, they cross over together.
> © 1998 Steve and Diane Bodofsky. All Rights Reserved.
> 
> 
> 
> mrs. s said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Preston,
> I just read a lot of your responses to the "Tea Party". I'm new to it. I look forward to more of your yummy recipes. JC Pennies is giving free haircuts for school aged children now. That is a wonderful idea. I am a teacher myself and I have to say I am getting excited about going back in two weeks and welcoming all of the students off of the school bus in their new outfits and smiles on their faces.
> We actually had to let our dog, Snickers go to sleep two weeks ago after a beautiful 15 year life with our family. We are still trying to get on with the different routine of not walking and feeding and loving a pet. But in the end we would never change the last 15 years.
> Well I look forward to our next discussions everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

gottastch said:


> For those of you that might find this useful, this is my recipe for mosquito spray. This spray works fabulous for me but my DH must have what he calls 'extra sweet blood' because he still gets bit, even when using this spray...so know ahead of time that maybe it will work for you but maybe it won't. If you have access to essential oils and want to try an experiment give this a try...fewer chemicals in our lives is always a good thing. You could cut down the amounts of everything to make a smaller 'test batch' first:
> 
> Natural Mosquito Spray
> 
> Heres what youll need:
> 
> 15 drops citronella essential oil
> 15 drops lemongrass essential oil
> 10-12 drops lavender essential oil or you could use tea tree oil or geranium oil for tick protection
> 14 ounces witch hazel
> a spray bottle or two  one for home and one for the diaper bag, car, etc.
> a jar for mixing
> a funnel
> 
> Pour the witch hazel into the jar, then add your essential oils. Put the lid on the jar and shake vigorously until it is mixed. It should be pretty cloudy. (You can omit this step and just pour the witch hazel and essential oils directly into your spray bottle, if you have one that is big enough). I have tiny spray bottles so I use a leftover, clean mayonnaise jar for my mixing
> 
> Pour into your spray bottle(s), using the funnel. Make a label for your bottle(s).
> 
> You can spray this on the exposed parts of your body: arms, legs, neck, ankles, feet, etc. and then rub it in, making sure to wash hands afterward. Make sure you dont spray it on your face or get it in your eyes. If you put this on your kids, be sure to try just a little bit first on one area of their skin to make sure theyre not allergic to any of the essential oils.
> 
> Again, this works for me and I just thought I'd throw this out there for any who might like to try it.


thank you sounds a great idea- you don't know of a remedy for fleas [on the dogs] do you?


----------



## Joe P

Those of you that charge to get points for things is exactly what I did but I did not always pay up every month and then it began to build up to $50,000.00 Can you believe that? What a fool I was, I was able to pay it all off in a few payments from inheritance and from savings and I have no discipline for that. I wish I did. But I know better, kids, but I admire you that can. ishhhhhhhh... oh well I just have to know my limited abilities about money and charging. joe p.


----------



## Joe P

I have heard that if you pour vinegar (little bits) in their water daily that repels fleas. I don't do that I have the flea pill I get from the Vet. It costs a lot but it works and I have Terminix spray the yard every 3 months too year round. joe p


----------



## preston

gottastch - thank you for this recipe - i will use it the next time i mow - which is going to be soon - it needs cut - but gary has to put on a new belt so the blades will turn - an essential part of mowing the lawn. just enough rain to allow the weeks to grow.

sam



gottastch said:


> For those of you that might find this useful, this is my recipe for mosquito spray. This spray works fabulous for me but my DH must have what he calls 'extra sweet blood' because he still gets bit, even when using this spray...so know ahead of time that maybe it will work for you but maybe it won't. If you have access to essential oils and want to try an experiment give this a try...fewer chemicals in our lives is always a good thing. You could cut down the amounts of everything to make a smaller 'test batch' first:
> 
> Natural Mosquito Spray
> 
> Heres what youll need:
> 
> 15 drops citronella essential oil
> 15 drops lemongrass essential oil
> 10-12 drops lavender essential oil or you could use tea tree oil or geranium oil for tick protection
> 14 ounces witch hazel
> a spray bottle or two  one for home and one for the diaper bag, car, etc.
> a jar for mixing
> a funnel
> 
> Pour the witch hazel into the jar, then add your essential oils. Put the lid on the jar and shake vigorously until it is mixed. It should be pretty cloudy. (You can omit this step and just pour the witch hazel and essential oils directly into your spray bottle, if you have one that is big enough). I have tiny spray bottles so I use a leftover, clean mayonnaise jar for my mixing
> 
> Pour into your spray bottle(s), using the funnel. Make a label for your bottle(s).
> 
> You can spray this on the exposed parts of your body: arms, legs, neck, ankles, feet, etc. and then rub it in, making sure to wash hands afterward. Make sure you dont spray it on your face or get it in your eyes. If you put this on your kids, be sure to try just a little bit first on one area of their skin to make sure theyre not allergic to any of the essential oils.
> 
> Again, this works for me and I just thought I'd throw this out there for any who might like to try it.


----------



## Sorlenna

Hey again, all--I am on page 62 of *last* week's TP and slowly but surely catching up...! So I will be posting a bit more soon, I hope. My goodness, how much happens when one is away! I just didn't want anyone to think I was not paying attention.


----------



## preston

thank you doris for the making a peanut butter candy your first post of microwave candy. this sounds wonderful

sam



DorisT said:


> Just to "lighten" the conversation here's a Bon Appetit recipe for microwave candy. Maybe I should have said "sweeten" the conversation. I promised settleg I'd post some microwave candy recipes for her college-age daughter. But you might as well benefit from the posting, also. Sam, especially!!
> 
> Fast Peanut Butter Candy
> 
> Microwave
> 
> Makes about 36 pieces.
> 
> 1 cup creamy peanut butter
> 1/2 cup (1 stick) margarine
> 2 3/4 cups powdered sugar
> 1 6-oz. package semisweet chocolate ships
> 1 T margarine
> 
> Combine pb and 1/2 cup margarine in large glass bowl. Cook on High 1 1/2 minutes. Stir in powdered sugar. Spread on 9-inch plate. Combine chocolate chips and remaining margarine in medium glass bowl. Cook on Medium until softened, about 4 minutes. Spread chocolate over pb mixture. Refrigerate at least 1 hour or overnight. Cut into 1-inch pieces.
> 
> Note: This recipe appeared in a Bon Appetit magazine in October 1984. Microwave ovens have become more powerful through the years so you may need to reduce the times stated.
> 
> Even if your diet doesn't allow for all this sugar, this would make a good gift for a neighbor. I think I'd use an aluminum pie plate instead of a dish to make it more presentable.
> 
> Think I'll make some for my next door neighbor who is always doing favors for us - he's a candy and sweets lover.


----------



## preston

sorlenna - we are glad to hear from you whenever you have the time - there is always a place at the table for you.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> Hey again, all--I am on page 62 of *last* week's TP and slowly but surely catching up...! So I will be posting a bit more soon, I hope. My goodness, how much happens when one is away! I just didn't want anyone to think I was not paying attention.


----------



## budasha

Dreamweaver, when you mentioned the gabapentin and I had been reading all of your Mom's strange behaviors/moods, red flags went up all over the place! Talk to any of her doctors ASAP and get them to wean her off of that gabapentin. (You can not stop it cold-turkey) You will get your Mom back! Side effects from the gabapentin can take days, weeks, or months to show up. Terrible side effects are what it does to the brain and emotions causing lots of upheavel to be going on. (I am not talking about the suicidal thoughts but much more than that!) My ex was on it for a short while and not on very heavy of a dosage and then one day I looked at him and watched in horror as he changed before my eyes! Get to a doctor and talk to him/her -- without your Mother present if you can. Write down what she has done and make a daily diary of her. Good luck with this!

BTW, I have worked as an RN and I am a Pharmacy Technician. You can also talk to your Mom's pharmacist or any pharmacist about this gabapentin. (Note to anyone else on gabapentin, these negative side effects are not experienced by everyone on it!!!)[/quote]

5mmdpns - I was horrified when I read your post. MyDH is taking gabapentin and is taking 6 capsules a day (1800 mg) to cope with his neuropathy. There are days when he's absolutely out of it - sometimes it will take him 5 minutes to put a sentence together and then only with much prodding. . I've been blaming it on his pain meds but now I wonder if it is the gabapentin. I tried different methods of giving him the pain meds but it never occurred to me that it might be the gabapentin. I always give those to him at the same time -- 2 capsules at a time. He is on the maximum allowed dosage. The dr did tell us that it was mostly used for seizures but if he stopped taking it, it could bring on seizures. I think I will slowly wean him down to 4 a day and see if there is any change. It's an awful thing to see when he has these spells. It's rather strange but I have asked the pharmacist to check his meds to make sure there isn't any interaction but he tells me everything is ok....*not so*


----------



## DorisT

I don't know how many of you read my post from the other day where I said I was having a problem with my feet. In case you didn't see it, I was having a burning, painful feeling on the insteps only. No matter what I used, from a burn lotion, to aloe vera, to vaseline, the burning and pain didn't lessen. I even had problems sleeping because when I put my feet under the covers the burning feeling increased. I had decided to see my podiatrist, then miralce of miracles, it suddenly stopped. 

Last night, it sudenly dawned on me that it occurred during the time I was using the eye drops my ophthalmologist had prescribed for conjunctivitis. So I retrieved the information on the drops provided by the pharmacy. My problem wasn't listed as a side effect, but it did say, "This is not a complete list of all side effects that may occur." And it was suggested that you call FDA at an 800 # to report any side effect you may have experienced. So - guess what I'm going to do?

I'm telling all of you this just so you'll be wary of any unusual symptoms you might experience when using a new medicine. The list of medicines I've become allergic to is growing by leaps and bounds. As they say, if it doesn't kill us, it will cure us. :thumbdown:

WOW! I just backtracked and read the notes on the gaba... drug and it sounds horrible! I wonder if the doctors really know what they do to us. An Internist we used to see said he believed in "better living through chemistry" whenever we complained about all the prescription medicine we were taking.


----------



## preston

thanks for this good information doris - and you are quite right when you say - if it doen't kill us it will cure us. medicines certainly affect people differently that is for sure.

sam



DorisT said:


> I don't know how many of you read my post from the other day where I said I was having a problem with my feet. In case you didn't see it, I was having a burning, painful feeling on the insteps only. No matter what I used, from a burn lotion, to aloe vera, to vaseline, the burning and pain didn't lessen. I even had problems sleeping because when I put my feet under the covers the burning feeling increased. I had decided to see my podiatrist, then miralce of miracles, it suddenly stopped.
> 
> Last night, it sudenly dawned on me that it occurred during the time I was using the eye drops my ophthalmologist had prescribed for conjunctivitis. So I retrieved the information on the drops provided by the pharmacy. My problem wasn't listed as a side effect, but it did say, "This is not a complete list of all side effects that may occur." And it was suggested that you call FDA at an 800 # to report any side effect you may have experienced. So - guess what I'm going to do?
> 
> I'm telling all of you this just so you'll be wary of any unusual symptoms you might experienve when using a new medicine. The list of medicines I've become allergic to is growing by leaps and bounds. As they say, if it doesn't kill us, it will cure us. :thumbdown:
> 
> WOW! I just backtracked and read the notes on the gaba... drug and it sounds horrible! I wonder if the doctors really know what they do to us. An Internist we used to see said he believed in "better living through chemistry" whenever we complained about all the prescription medicine we were taking.


----------



## budasha

myfanwy said:


> Jynx, it is well known that moving the elderly can precipitate situations such as you describe- we studied it in Psychology ll at Uni. Even though Mom thought she could do it, the brain just does not adapt quickly at her years. My heart goes out to you! May you have a peaceful Sunday!
> 
> I agree with you. Moving is one of the most stressful things a person can do. That's one of the reasons I haven't pushed DH into moving because I don't think he could survive it.


----------



## budasha

KateB - love your dahlias. I usually grow them each year but the earwigs here just destroy them. I didn't plant any this year and I'm sorry because they would have been blooming now.


----------



## budasha

Dreamweaver -sounds like you have both hands full. Hope you're able to get some assistance from your brothers. Care of elderly parents always seems to fall to the daughter but in my case, my younger brother came to bat and looked after mom since I live 3 hours distant. He is a gem. He and SIL were here this weekend to give me a hand with my garden - trimming, cleaning up, etc. SIL has her own problems since her mom will be undergoing colon cancer surgery next week. My CT scan is scheduled for next week; hopefully, all will be well.


----------



## budasha

Dreamweaver said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the business of cataracts being "ripe" is very old-fashioned thinking. I had my second one done before I noticed a problem because it was developing and I figured the younger I was to have the surgery the better since I would probably live long enough that it would have had to be done. I figure get it done when it is convenient and you are healthy. I was on straight medicare so I could make the decision. I suspected that if I had a plan with the local health center they would not have allowed me to have it yet. That was over ten years ago and I need no correction to do everything I want to, including driving.
> 
> 
> 
> I would just as soon have them off while they are small and causing no problems.... but the opthamologist doesn't see it that way... I'll have to ask him the logic behind the waiting when I go in January.... He did say that I would no longer need glasses for anything... but then he doesn't know I work on 40 linen!!!!
Click to expand...

For some reason (unknown to me), no opthalmologist wants to remove cataracts until they are....ripe....whatever that means (I suppose until it covers the entire eye). I had both eyes done and I only wear glasses for close work.. reading..knitting. I used to wear glasses all the time until then. Made quite a difference.


----------



## budasha

It must have been quite a challenge making coffee in his underwear. Everyone knows that one makes it in a coffee maker. Now he will have to wear coffee-colored underwear. I know, I'm being goofy, but it's Sunday afternoon and I've been reading so many posts Just couldn't resist.[/quote]

What a picture....I needed this smile. :lol:


----------



## budasha

I'm still only on page 40 and there are 19 more to go. Must leave you all now.

Happy birthday to those of you birthday gals/guys. To those of you who are having problems, I wish you speedy resolutions and good health to all.

See you all later. Bye for now.


----------



## Gweniepooh

My daughter is going to LOVE this recipe DorisT! Thank you so much for posting it. I have copied it an will be emailing it to her tonight. I just many need to make some for here too. Hugs!


DorisT said:


> Just to "lighten" the conversation here's a Bon Appetit recipe for microwave candy. Maybe I should have said "sweeten" the conversation. I promised settleg I'd post some microwave candy recipes for her college-age daughter. But you might as well benefit from the posting, also. Sam, especially!!
> 
> Fast Peanut Butter Candy
> 
> Microwave
> 
> Makes about 36 pieces.
> 
> 1 cup creamy peanut butter
> 1/2 cup (1 stick) margarine
> 2 3/4 cups powdered sugar
> 1 6-oz. package semisweet chocolate ships
> 1 T margarine
> 
> Combine pb and 1/2 cup margarine in large glass bowl. Cook on High 1 1/2 minutes. Stir in powdered sugar. Spread on 9-inch plate. Combine chocolate chips and remaining margarine in medium glass bowl. Cook on Medium until softened, about 4 minutes. Spread chocolate over pb mixture. Refrigerate at least 1 hour or overnight. Cut into 1-inch pieces.
> 
> Note: This recipe appeared in a Bon Appetit magazine in October 1984. Microwave ovens have become more powerful through the years so you may need to reduce the times stated.
> 
> Even if your diet doesn't allow for all this sugar, this would make a good gift for a neighbor. I think I'd use an aluminum pie plate instead of a dish to make it more presentable.
> 
> Think I'll make some for my next door neighbor who is always doing favors for us - he's a candy and sweets lover.


----------



## DorisT

settleg said:


> My daughter is going to LOVE this recipe DorisT! Thank you so much for posting it. I have copied it an will be emailing it to her tonight. I just many need to make some for here too. Hugs!
> 
> 
> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just to "lighten" the conversation here's a Bon Appetit recipe for microwave candy. Maybe I should have said "sweeten" the conversation. I promised settleg I'd post some microwave candy recipes for her college-age daughter. But you might as well benefit from the posting, also. Sam, especially!!
> 
> Fast Peanut Butter Candy
> 
> Microwave
> 
> Makes about 36 pieces.
> 
> 1 cup creamy peanut butter
> 1/2 cup (1 stick) margarine
> 2 3/4 cups powdered sugar
> 1 6-oz. package semisweet chocolate ships
> 1 T margarine
> 
> Combine pb and 1/2 cup margarine in large glass bowl. Cook on High 1 1/2 minutes. Stir in powdered sugar. Spread on 9-inch plate. Combine chocolate chips and remaining margarine in medium glass bowl. Cook on Medium until softened, about 4 minutes. Spread chocolate over pb mixture. Refrigerate at least 1 hour or overnight. Cut into 1-inch pieces.
> 
> Note: This recipe appeared in a Bon Appetit magazine in October 1984. Microwave ovens have become more powerful through the years so you may need to reduce the times stated.
> 
> Even if your diet doesn't allow for all this sugar, this would make a good gift for a neighbor. I think I'd use an aluminum pie plate instead of a dish to make it more presentable.
> 
> Think I'll make some for my next door neighbor who is always doing favors for us - he's a candy and sweets lover.
Click to expand...

You're welcome, settleg! I'll have a couple more for you soon. You may not recognize your DD next time you see her if she devours all this candy. :lol:


----------



## Bulldog

Our precious Marianne, we are all holding you near and dear to our hearts for complete healing. Praying for great physician to oversee everything the doctors do in caring for you. You are such a sweet lady, loved by all and we will be vigilante in lifting up prayers on your behalf.

Jynx, continuring to pray for you and Gerry. You have both carried a heavy load for a long time and you both are just not in the best of health yourselves. We are all concerned for your well being and you are also loved beyond measure.

Gottash (?) My heart goes out to you over the passing of your Mom. I lost my Mom in 2007. I wonder every day if I did everything the way she would have wanted and if I made her proud. I miss her every day and never pick up handwork without thinking of her and all the good times we had together.

Lemon Ice Box Cake
1 box lemon cake mix
1/2 cup fresh squeezed lemon juice
2 cans sweetened condensed milk
8 oz cool whip
Bake cake as directed....in 2 layers
Cool & split into 4 layers
Combine milk & lemon juice
Beat slightly 2-3 minutes
Reserve 1 cup mixture
Spread rest of mixture between cake layers
Add the 1 cup reserved milk to the cool whip and spread on top and sides of cake
Refreigerate and serve cold
The longer this sits the better it is. It really is not as sweet as it sounds and is very refreshing.

A long time ago Mom used to make cobblers with dumplings and fruit. Do any of you know how this was done? What were the dumplings dropped into?

I forgot to tell you all that Sunday was our anniversary...45 years and holdin!


----------



## 5mmdpns

myfanwy said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> For those of you that might find this useful, this is my recipe for mosquito spray. This spray works fabulous for me but my DH must have what he calls 'extra sweet blood' because he still gets bit, even when using this spray...so know ahead of time that maybe it will work for you but maybe it won't. If you have access to essential oils and want to try an experiment give this a try...fewer chemicals in our lives is always a good thing. You could cut down the amounts of everything to make a smaller 'test batch' first:
> 
> Natural Mosquito Spray
> 
> Heres what youll need:
> 
> 15 drops citronella essential oil
> 15 drops lemongrass essential oil
> 10-12 drops lavender essential oil or you could use tea tree oil or geranium oil for tick protection
> 14 ounces witch hazel
> a spray bottle or two  one for home and one for the diaper bag, car, etc.
> a jar for mixing
> a funnel
> 
> Pour the witch hazel into the jar, then add your essential oils. Put the lid on the jar and shake vigorously until it is mixed. It should be pretty cloudy. (You can omit this step and just pour the witch hazel and essential oils directly into your spray bottle, if you have one that is big enough). I have tiny spray bottles so I use a leftover, clean mayonnaise jar for my mixing
> 
> Pour into your spray bottle(s), using the funnel. Make a label for your bottle(s).
> 
> You can spray this on the exposed parts of your body: arms, legs, neck, ankles, feet, etc. and then rub it in, making sure to wash hands afterward. Make sure you dont spray it on your face or get it in your eyes. If you put this on your kids, be sure to try just a little bit first on one area of their skin to make sure theyre not allergic to any of the essential oils.
> 
> Again, this works for me and I just thought I'd throw this out there for any who might like to try it.
> 
> 
> 
> thank you sounds a great idea- you don't know of a remedy for fleas [on the dogs] do you?
Click to expand...

We have flea collars that can be bought at any pet store. I have used them always for my dogs. They were only $5.00 or so and lasted 6 months. A really good buy.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Joe P said:


> Those of you that charge to get points for things is exactly what I did but I did not always pay up every month and then it began to build up to $50,000.00 Can you believe that? What a fool I was, I was able to pay it all off in a few payments from inheritance and from savings and I have no discipline for that. I wish I did. But I know better, kids, but I admire you that can. ishhhhhhhh... oh well I just have to know my limited abilities about money and charging. joe p.


Joe, we can all go to the poor house together, but through the means (brains) God gave us, we can get ourselves out of it! I was about in debt as much as you or more because when you are married, whatever the spouse has racked up in debt, the other spouse also has to pay for.


----------



## gottastch

Sorry, myfanwy...nothing in my stash that talks about fleas...bet there is stuff on-line though but be careful because as you know, not always is the stuff on the internet legitimate. If something looks intriguing to you, copying/print it and then as a vet...just to be on the safe side.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Budasha, you make an appointment with the DH's doctor and get him to acknowledge these side effects from the gabapentin. Your pharmacist needs to give you a printed copy of what they are and it is your right to have them. There are other medications to control seizures that do not have the gabapentin side effects. Dont try to get him off of this on your own as he is elderly and is on other medications. You need help here with this one! Prayers and hugs.


----------



## jmai5421

gottastch said:


> For those of you that might find this useful, this is my recipe for mosquito spray. This spray works fabulous for me but my DH must have what he calls 'extra sweet blood' because he still gets bit, even when using this spray...so know ahead of time that maybe it will work for you but maybe it won't. If you have access to essential oils and want to try an experiment give this a try...fewer chemicals in our lives is always a good thing. You could cut down the amounts of everything to make a smaller 'test batch' first:
> 
> Natural Mosquito Spray
> 
> Heres what youll need:
> 
> 15 drops citronella essential oil
> 15 drops lemongrass essential oil
> 10-12 drops lavender essential oil or you could use tea tree oil or geranium oil for tick protection
> 14 ounces witch hazel
> a spray bottle or two  one for home and one for the diaper bag, car, etc.
> a jar for mixing
> a funnel
> 
> Pour the witch hazel into the jar, then add your essential oils. Put the lid on the jar and shake vigorously until it is mixed. It should be pretty cloudy. (You can omit this step and just pour the witch hazel and essential oils directly into your spray bottle, if you have one that is big enough). I have tiny spray bottles so I use a leftover, clean mayonnaise jar for my mixing
> 
> Pour into your spray bottle(s), using the funnel. Make a label for your bottle(s).
> 
> You can spray this on the exposed parts of your body: arms, legs, neck, ankles, feet, etc. and then rub it in, making sure to wash hands afterward. Make sure you dont spray it on your face or get it in your eyes. If you put this on your kids, be sure to try just a little bit first on one area of their skin to make sure theyre not allergic to any of the essential oils.
> 
> Again, this works for me and I just thought I'd throw this out there for any who might like to try it.


Thanks I printed this out. It will come in handy way up in the north country. Our state bird could be the mosquito. We are also surrounded by the Chippewa National Forest so we do have plenty of mosquitoes. One question, where or what type of store would I find the oils?


----------



## Poledra65

Hi all, I've been trying to get caught up, I don't know if it will ever happen but I'm a trying. 

DH named the little girl Sphynx, she's desperately looking for the mail. lol I can't get as good a picture of Bruno, but I'll keep trying.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Hi all, I've been trying to get caught up, I don't know if it will ever happen but I'm a trying.
> 
> DH named the little girl Sphynx, she's desperately looking for the mail. lol I can't get as good a picture of Bruno, but I'll keep trying.


cats are always so curious!


----------



## Edith M

Marianne818 said:


> Hey everyone :lol:
> First off, here is the icing I use on the Coke Cake that I make, the cake is the same recipe as posted before:
> 
> Coke Cake Frosting
> 1 stick butter
> 3 tbsp cocoa
> 6 tbsp Coke
> 1 tsp vanilla
> Nuts if desired (I use pecans)
> 1 box (1 lb or if you prefer 16 oz) Confectioners Sugar
> 
> Mix butter, cocoa and Coke in saucepan, heat to boiling
> Add vanilla
> Pour over confectioners sugar add nuts
> Spread on warm (not hot) cake
> 
> I'd love to make another cake but diets are the word of the day around here, though we did blow them seriously this past weekend :roll: But sooooooo worth it! :lol:
> Mom is doing pretty good, the weekend wore her out, she did manage to go out to dinner with us but she ended up in major pain since then. I had a friend that came and stayed with her while we were gone for the day on Saturday. Brought my friend and Mom back some fantastic fudge from the Hansel and Gretel Candy shoppe, always a treat!!
> Now, I am not one to ask, but really could use prayers for myself at this time. I got a call from my Doctor and it seems that my liver is again in trouble. I have to go in for a scan and possible biopsy depending on the scan. I have been on the liver transplant list in the past (I have a blood disease) but had injections of fetal hormone blood that enabled the liver to regrow. It seems my liver is once again doing the same that it did back then (that was in the early 90's) Hopefully a chelation treatment will be all that I need, but my Dr has been in touch with my Dr's in Dallas and truthfully this has me very concerned. Anyway, I will be in the hospital tomorrow morning after 11.. depending on what is found I'll either stay for a few days or be able to return home. My blood count is down to a 2 on a scale of 1 to 10.. so not good. The Dr puts it in layman's terms for me so I can understand it better.
> If I can I'll have my lap top with me and will try to check in tomorrow sometime. But who knows if I'm lucky and chelation is all that is needed I'll be home after 10 hrs on the machine ;-)
> 
> Wishing you all sweet dreams and sunshine and cool temp's for your days ( warm breezes for those in their winter months ;-) )
> Keeping you all in my prayers!! Thanks for all the great recipes!! And love the patterns... I found a few links I need to try to post on here also! Love Ravelry, so many great patterns on there!


Marieanne, you certainly have my prayers for a good outcome tomorrow. Remember that God gives us no more than we handle with Him as our Helper.


----------



## Poledra65

lol, she's just bad, chasing and attacking her brother. She rolled him across the floor and he's bigger than she. lol... Too much fun. 
Poor Wicket the shitzue doesn't know what to think, he's never seen a kitty before.


----------



## Sorlenna

I am up to page 10...I figure I'd better comment on some things now or else I'll end up with _War and Peace_ by the time I catch all the way up and no one will want to wade through it all. lol

We got back last night and I'm still sorting pictures and so forth--will fill in some more things when I get to the end; first, let me say that I'm glad to hear all the voices and hope things are going well (or as well as they can).

For the person with flea bites: calamine lotion or witch hazel works wonders. Before we moved the Boys (cats) out here, we had terrible trouble with fleas.

Someone else mentioned four o'clocks and that brought back some memories--my MIL had them and she gave me seeds that I managed to keep going for many years (until I moved to the desert and they simply couldn't survive). I loved those and should I ever live in a place where they'll grow again, I plan on having some.

Before I get into trip stuff, though, I wanted to share some news--youngest DD has a job starting in a few days! We are happy about that, because she has decided to take some time off school (long story but I support her in this), and this was a job she'd applied for in June but then thought it fell through. As it turns out, the project is going forth after all and she will be on the crew, working with adobe at a historical site.

Now I'll read a bit more...!


----------



## Lurker 2

That is great news for your DD, Sorlenna- it is quite a catch up this week!!!



Sorlenna said:


> I am up to page 10...I figure I'd better comment on some things now or else I'll end up with _War and Peace_ by the time I catch all the way up and no one will want to wade through it all. lol
> 
> We got back last night and I'm still sorting pictures and so forth--will fill in some more things when I get to the end; first, let me say that I'm glad to hear all the voices and hope things are going well (or as well as they can).
> 
> For the person with flea bites: calamine lotion or witch hazel works wonders. Before we moved the Boys (cats) out here, we had terrible trouble with fleas.
> 
> Someone else mentioned four o'clocks and that brought back some memories--my MIL had them and she gave me seeds that I managed to keep going for many years (until I moved to the desert and they simply couldn't survive). I loved those and should I ever live in a place where they'll grow again, I plan on having some.
> 
> Before I get into trip stuff, though, I wanted to share some news--youngest DD has a job starting in a few days! We are happy about that, because she has decided to take some time off school (long story but I support her in this), and this was a job she'd applied for in June but then thought it fell through. As it turns out, the project is going forth after all and she will be on the crew, working with adobe at a historical site.
> 
> Now I'll read a bit more...!


----------



## gottastch

Bulldog said:


> Our precious Marianne, we are all holding you near and dear to our hearts for complete healing. Praying for great physician to oversee everything the doctors do in caring for you. You are such a sweet lady, loved by all and we will be vigilante in lifting up prayers on your behalf.
> 
> Jynx, continuring to pray for you and Gerry. You have both carried a heavy load for a long time and you both are just not in the best of health yourselves. We are all concerned for your well being and you are also loved beyond measure.
> 
> Gottash (?) My heart goes out to you over the passing of your Mom. I lost my Mom in 2007. I wonder every day if I did everything the way she would have wanted and if I made her proud. I miss her every day and never pick up handwork without thinking of her and all the good times we had together.
> 
> Lemon Ice Box Cake
> 1 box lemon cake mix
> 1/2 cup fresh squeezed lemon juice
> 2 cans sweetened condensed milk
> 8 oz cool whip
> Bake cake as directed....in 2 layers
> Cool & split into 4 layers
> Combine milk & lemon juice
> Beat slightly 2-3 minutes
> Reserve 1 cup mixture
> Spread rest of mixture between cake layers
> Add the 1 cup reserved milk to the cool whip and spread on top and sides of cake
> Refreigerate and serve cold
> The longer this sits the better it is. It really is not as sweet as it sounds and is very refreshing.
> 
> A long time ago Mom used to make cobblers with dumplings and fruit. Do any of you know how this was done? What were the dumplings dropped into?
> 
> I forgot to tell you all that Sunday was our anniversary...45 years and holdin!


Thanks Bulldog! We are coming up on the 2 year anniversary of my mom's passing. I know you all know how I feel. I just somehow felt my mom would live forever...ya, I know.......


----------



## gottastch

5mmdpns, I used to work for a vet, in another life , and she always said the flea collars protected the pet's head and neck and that's about it. Of course, they wanted clients to buy their flea and tick protection but this vet was reputable so I believe her. I'm so glad you've had good luck and have no fleas!!!!


----------



## gottastch

jmai5421 said:


> Thanks I printed this out. It will come in handy way up in the north country. Our state bird could be the mosquito. We are also surrounded by the Chippewa National Forest so we do have plenty of mosquitoes. One question, where or what type of store would I find the oils?


I get mine at a health food store near my home. Do you have a Whole Foods near you? I know they carry essential oils too. Otherwise there is always on-line purchasing. They can be pricey but you use very little so it does last a long time...see how I'm justifying buying the essential oil :lol:


----------



## gottastch

Love to all...time to knit


----------



## 5mmdpns

gottastch said:


> 5mmdpns, I used to work for a vet, in another life , and she always said the flea collars protected the pet's head and neck and that's about it. Of course, they wanted clients to buy their flea and tick protection but this vet was reputable so I believe her. I'm so glad you've had good luck and have no fleas!!!!


Yup, the vet I had did say I could also get the drops for the dogs but in his opinion, they were not necessary. I had big dogs too when I started needing to buy these flea collars. I believe Hartz put them out. I dont have a flea collar on my little schnauzer as there are no fleas here. I think fleas are more of a problem when dogs socialize with other dogs and cats or have a necessary hotel stay at the kennels. As we had to frequently board our dogs, this was a necessary thing. One time, after a stay at a new-to-us kennel, the dogs came home covered in fleas. I went out and bought some flea collars and that took care of that problem!


----------



## mjs

DorisT said:


> I don't know how many of you read my post from the other day where I said I was having a problem with my feet. In case you didn't see it, I was having a burning, painful feeling on the insteps only. No matter what I used, from a burn lotion, to aloe vera, to vaseline, the burning and pain didn't lessen. I even had problems sleeping because when I put my feet under the covers the burning feeling increased. I had decided to see my podiatrist, then miralce of miracles, it suddenly stopped.
> 
> Last night, it sudenly dawned on me that it occurred during the time I was using the eye drops my ophthalmologist had prescribed for conjunctivitis. So I retrieved the information on the drops provided by the pharmacy. My problem wasn't listed as a side effect, but it did say, "This is not a complete list of all side effects that may occur." And it was suggested that you call FDA at an 800 # to report any side effect you may have experienced. So - guess what I'm going to do?
> 
> I'm telling all of you this just so you'll be wary of any unusual symptoms you might experience when using a new medicine. The list of medicines I've become allergic to is growing by leaps and bounds. As they say, if it doesn't kill us, it will cure us. :thumbdown:
> 
> WOW! I just backtracked and read the notes on the gaba... drug and it sounds horrible! I wonder if the doctors really know what they do to us. An Internist we used to see said he believed in "better living through chemistry" whenever we complained about all the prescription medicine we were taking.


The doctor decided to change my bp medicine from what the PA had prescribed and he prescribed something everybody in the world takes. But I had terrible side effects that are not even mentioned in the list and it was the PA who finally put her finger on the cause of my problems. When I checked i found three other women had reported the same things. I was flabbergasted that it took many months for the side effects to go away after the medicine was stopped and unfortunately it seems to have permanently messed up my innards.


----------



## mjs

budasha said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the business of cataracts being "ripe" is very old-fashioned thinking. I had my second one done before I noticed a problem because it was developing and I figured the younger I was to have the surgery the better since I would probably live long enough that it would have had to be done. I figure get it done when it is convenient and you are healthy. I was on straight medicare so I could make the decision. I suspected that if I had a plan with the local health center they would not have allowed me to have it yet. That was over ten years ago and I need no correction to do everything I want to, including driving.
> 
> 
> 
> I would just as soon have them off while they are small and causing no problems.... but the opthamologist doesn't see it that way... I'll have to ask him the logic behind the waiting when I go in January.... He did say that I would no longer need glasses for anything... but then he doesn't know I work on 40 linen!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For some reason (unknown to me), no opthalmologist wants to remove cataracts until they are....ripe....whatever that means (I suppose until it covers the entire eye). I had both eyes done and I only wear glasses for close work.. reading..knitting. I used to wear glasses all the time until then. Made quite a difference.
Click to expand...

Do you suppose that is to be sure the health care system will cover the procedure?


----------



## mjs

Bulldog said:


> Our precious Marianne, we are all holding you near and dear to our hearts for complete healing. Praying for great physician to oversee everything the doctors do in caring for you. You are such a sweet lady, loved by all and we will be vigilante in lifting up prayers on your behalf.
> 
> Jynx, continuring to pray for you and Gerry. You have both carried a heavy load for a long time and you both are just not in the best of health yourselves. We are all concerned for your well being and you are also loved beyond measure.
> 
> Gottash (?) My heart goes out to you over the passing of your Mom. I lost my Mom in 2007. I wonder every day if I did everything the way she would have wanted and if I made her proud. I miss her every day and never pick up handwork without thinking of her and all the good times we had together.
> 
> Lemon Ice Box Cake
> 1 box lemon cake mix
> 1/2 cup fresh squeezed lemon juice
> 2 cans sweetened condensed milk
> 8 oz cool whip
> Bake cake as directed....in 2 layers
> Cool & split into 4 layers
> Combine milk & lemon juice
> Beat slightly 2-3 minutes
> Reserve 1 cup mixture
> Spread rest of mixture between cake layers
> Add the 1 cup reserved milk to the cool whip and spread on top and sides of cake
> Refreigerate and serve cold
> The longer this sits the better it is. It really is not as sweet as it sounds and is very refreshing.
> 
> A long time ago Mom used to make cobblers with dumplings and fruit. Do any of you know how this was done? What were the dumplings dropped into?
> 
> I forgot to tell you all that Sunday was our anniversary...45 years and holdin!


I think cobblers are simply scoops of a biscuit-type dough dropped on top of the fruit. I think maybe the rough look is the origin of the name.


----------



## mjs

jmai5421 said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> For those of you that might find this useful, this is my recipe for mosquito spray. This spray works fabulous for me but my DH must have what he calls 'extra sweet blood' because he still gets bit, even when using this spray...so know ahead of time that maybe it will work for you but maybe it won't. If you have access to essential oils and want to try an experiment give this a try...fewer chemicals in our lives is always a good thing. You could cut down the amounts of everything to make a smaller 'test batch' first:
> 
> Natural Mosquito Spray
> 
> Heres what youll need:
> 
> 15 drops citronella essential oil
> 15 drops lemongrass essential oil
> 10-12 drops lavender essential oil or you could use tea tree oil or geranium oil for tick protection
> 14 ounces witch hazel
> a spray bottle or two  one for home and one for the diaper bag, car, etc.
> a jar for mixing
> a funnel
> 
> Pour the witch hazel into the jar, then add your essential oils. Put the lid on the jar and shake vigorously until it is mixed. It should be pretty cloudy. (You can omit this step and just pour the witch hazel and essential oils directly into your spray bottle, if you have one that is big enough). I have tiny spray bottles so I use a leftover, clean mayonnaise jar for my mixing
> 
> Pour into your spray bottle(s), using the funnel. Make a label for your bottle(s).
> 
> You can spray this on the exposed parts of your body: arms, legs, neck, ankles, feet, etc. and then rub it in, making sure to wash hands afterward. Make sure you dont spray it on your face or get it in your eyes. If you put this on your kids, be sure to try just a little bit first on one area of their skin to make sure theyre not allergic to any of the essential oils.
> 
> Again, this works for me and I just thought I'd throw this out there for any who might like to try it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks I printed this out. It will come in handy way up in the north country. Our state bird could be the mosquito. We are also surrounded by the Chippewa National Forest so we do have plenty of mosquitoes. One question, where or what type of store would I find the oils?
Click to expand...

I think a natural foods store would have the oils and maybe even some supermarkets.


----------



## Joe P

Did I mention that I went and bought the Butterball turkey patties and they were wonderful and thank you for talking about them. I have wanted something like this for such a long time. I am learning so many new things. 

You all are talking about the strange meds and their side effects and I hope I don't have reactions like that with my meds. Time will tell but I have been on them for years now and I seem o'k. 

You all have a good night. Take care, joe p.


----------



## Marianne818

Hey Tea Party'rs :-D Laying here (they are finally leaving me alone) I've had 2 pints of blood, YUCK!!! will be having Chelation starting in the morning, ran test of all kinds today.. have been poked and prodded :shock: No food till a bit ago when C brought me up a salad from Zacksby's YUM!! I'm not dehydrated but they had a devil of a time starting the IV this morning, gonna have a huge bruise :-( 
Have been trying to catch up on the posts, so many good recipes, posted to my Evernote so can try them out on the family soon!
I'm sorry I messed up the names of the kitties, trying to focus is not a thing in my favor the last few days, I do apologize.
Sorelena, so glad you are back in the fold, have missed you girlfriend!! Pictures kiddo, pictures, vacations mean ya have to show us pictures, :lol: ;-) 
Bulldog, you take care of yourself, keeping you in my prayers, always!
Where oh where is Carol's Gifts??????? Girl if you are hiding come out come out where ever you are :-D 
Myfanwy, you take the most beautiful sunrise pictures, C found on this morning that I had saved, was so glad she did, made it a bit easier to deal with the needle jabbing vampire. 
Okay, I'm on some kind of pain medicine, so if I'm silly or forgetting someone or something important, I do apologize. OH the credit card thing.. I had one, was for the DS when he was in college, he graduated, I paid it off (less than $200) tore that puppy up and melted it!!! :lol: I do have one for emergencies, with Mom I have to have one, medical emergencies don't wait for a bank to open darn it! ;-) 
Okay, nurse just came in and told me lights out, (in other words my knock out pill for the night) They won't let me have any electronics with me tomorrow, putting me in either the CCU or ICU so the nurses can monitor easier. I'll check in as soon as I am able.
Sweet dreams/have a great day (take your pick or even both ;-) )
Keeping each in my prayers! All my frends on this Tea Party mean so very much to me. {{{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}} to all!!


----------



## Althea

Poledra, welcome back. Marianne, you are much in my thoughts, as are Just Jynx and Myfanwy and other care-givers, as well as all who are suffering and/or grieving at present. Regarding credit cards, I have always had only one. I keep a list of everything I charge to it, and the amount, and keep a running monthly total so I know exactly how much I spend and reconcile/check it against the account when it arrives each month - no nasty surprises this way. I use the card for just about every expense: groceries, petrol, paying utility bills, etc, and file the accounts away so that it's easy to compare, for example, my current electricity cost against the same period last year (up around $100 for the same amount of useage!) I also have an arrangement with the bank that they automatically transfer the money from my savings account to pay my credit card by the due date, so I have never had to pay any inerest on the card. No 'points' in this system, and the bank hates people like me because, apart from a $45 yearly fee for providing the card, they don't gain any 'profit' from me. And it saves a vulnerable little old lady carrying around a whole heap of cash! Muggings, home invasions, etc., are on the increase here at an alarming rate. 11.45 a.m. Wednesday in Adelaide, and time to get off my backside and do a few things. Warm wishes to all. Oh, that peanut butter candy sounds wickedly good.


----------



## ivyrain

Joe P said:


> Those of you that charge to get points for things is exactly what I did but I did not always pay up every month and then it began to build up to $50,000.00 Can you believe that? What a fool I was, I was able to pay it all off in a few payments from inheritance and from savings and I have no discipline for that. I wish I did. But I know better, kids, but I admire you that can. ishhhhhhhh... oh well I just have to know my limited abilities about money and charging. joe p.


I had a hard time with credit cards because they are not like spending money to me. A check always makes me think of the balance in my account and real money is tangible. Credit cards sooooo easy!


----------



## Sorlenna

AZ Sticks said:


> You mean that watching it won't help?? Boo Hoo!!! Sandi/AZ
> 
> 
> inishowen said:
> 
> 
> 
> The cake recipe whetted my appetite. Then I remembered my DIL baked something similar a few months ago and I put it in the freezer as i was watching my weight. Well "watching" hasn't changed my weight, so i've taken the cake out of the freezer to have tomorrow!
Click to expand...

I watched mine go up this past week or so! I have gained 4 lbs, making the 8 I lost before we went somewhat less effective...well, I will have to get back on the bike tomorrow and get back into a proper eating routine.

Marianne, sorry I missed your birthday, but ever so glad to hear it was a happy one.

Dreamweaver & Myfanwy...my heart goes out to both of you, and it sounds as if you are both reaching a critical turning point...I have no advice, but I do send blessings and pray for the right things to happen...

I have made it about halfway, and I am still tired from hours in the car--will have to finish my catch up tomorrow. But please know that I will be thinking of all of you and am glad to be home again!


----------



## Sorlenna

Okay, I fudged...couldn't stop reading...want to get to the end before I start anything new...



gottastch said:


> Redkimba, we all feel sorrow for your loss. Feel free to lean on us all, if you need to. We've all been in your shoes and if nothing else, we can at least listen and just be there for you!!


I am so very sorry to hear this. Know that you are embraced in your sorrow and we feel for you.



myfanwy said:


> I am about to put the scissors through my credit card (probably) the interest rate is about 25.95%.


I got rid of my last one about 7 years ago and don't miss it! Any "special offers" (and there are many) that come in the mail are shredded immediately and emails deleted. I don't need that kind of grief--working (still) on paying off student loans...what a trap that is!

Marianne, prayers and good thoughts coming your way--always!

Joe, we get Honeysuckle White brand ground turkey in a tube (like sausage is packaged--they actually make breakfast sausage too) and use it like hamburger. It's usually at the end of the meat section in our Walmart.

Bulldog, great to see you back! I hope you are continuing to mend quickly.

I have never tried Nutella--had no idea it was made by the candy company (LOVE their little hazelnut candies!). DD says she doesn't like it but I do like hazelnuts, so maybe I'll try it out.

Doris, very interesting about your meds...I am very "chemical resistant" (read: hate taking medicine of any kind), so I generally drive the pharmacist nuts when I have to...oldest DD reports now that docs think SIL may be diabetic--they have already changed their diet and he will have more tests. I really hope it can be diet controlled if he has it.

I made the Coca Cola cake sugar free with Splenda and Diet Coke and it came out pretty good. I think the recipe needs a little tweaking, though. When it's cool enough to bake, I'll have to try it again.

Tomorrow is my daddy's birthday and my parents' 53rd anniversary! I am so grateful they are still in my life and reading about all the losses this week brings tears to my eyes. My poor kitty was confused (I never go anywhere, lol), but now he seems to have decided I am staying this time and he's no longer my shadow. He has made it clear that I owe him a lot of love, though, to make up for being gone.

And now I have made it to the end of the thread until tomorrow (it's 9:43 pm and I have been reading off and on all day!). I am still sorting pictures--but here are a couple from the mission at San Juan Capistrano...what a gorgeous place...and more about the whole trip tomorrow.


----------



## mjs

Althea said:


> Poledra, welcome back. Marianne, you are much in my thoughts, as are Just Jynx and Myfanwy and other care-givers, as well as all who are suffering and/or grieving at present. Regarding credit cards, I have always had only one. I keep a list of everything I charge to it, and the amount, and keep a running monthly total so I know exactly how much I spend and reconcile/check it against the account when it arrives each month - no nasty surprises this way. I use the card for just about every expense: groceries, petrol, paying utility bills, etc, and file the accounts away so that it's easy to compare, for example, my current electricity cost against the same period last year (up around $100 for the same amount of useage!) I also have an arrangement with the bank that they automatically transfer the money from my savings account to pay my credit card by the due date, so I have never had to pay any inerest on the card. No 'points' in this system, and the bank hates people like me because, apart from a $45 yearly fee for providing the card, they don't gain any 'profit' from me. And it saves a vulnerable little old lady carrying around a whole heap of cash! Muggings, home invasions, etc., are on the increase here at an alarming rate. 11.45 a.m. Wednesday in Adelaide, and time to get off my backside and do a few things. Warm wishes to all. Oh, that peanut butter candy sounds wickedly good.


I carry very little cash, just what I need for the small businesses I patronize, like the wonderful bakery. And when I need some cash it's so easy with the ATM.


----------



## margewhaples

Tonite my thoughts and prayers for health for Marianne, she is so giving to her family and those of us who need encouragement that I am sure all of us are awaiting a positive outcome for you. I have somewhat recovered after sleeping most of the day yesterday although pain levels still remain rather intolerable. I did stay with the tai chi session this Am and stayed for dinner there then home for rest. I will keep it up and hope to regain my previous strength. It is so disheartening to keep having to do this over and over. My knitting also is not going well as the pattern has many yarnovers and as always until I get the hang of it it is difficult to get it to match row for row. I have frogged so many times I have lost count and everyone is telling me to do something else. I can't help it I am STUBBORN and I like this pattern and the color wave it produces. It is impossible to rip without starting over as the pattern is repeated every other row. It good to know that we are missed by some when we don't post. Thank you for your concern, myfanwy. I thought that I had mentioned that the convention would keep me away for the 3 day weekend. Love to all. Healing thoughts to all that are ill and to especially our beleaguered caretakers. What a blessing you all are. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Lurker 2

obviously was not reading carefull- I missed you saying you would be away- with these long TP's often guilty of speed reading!


----------



## gingerwitch

daralene said:


> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Daralene--another hug! How very nice. I have a dumb question--how do you hollow out an artichoke for stuffing? I've never had this or tried to do it but it sounds fabulous. Presumably you leave the heart but somehow remove all the thistle. And on the topic of fruit--if anyone has fresh blueberries and mangoes as we do now, well the combination is to die for. I'd always loved peaches with blues but this is the best!!
> 
> 
> 
> I will have to try that. I love fruit and especially love mangos and blueberries but never thought of combining them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gingerwitch......so sorry, I missed your post somehow. Well, the Two Fat Ladies first rip off the stem and it pulls out bottom fibers, then they trimmed it and rubbed with lemon. Then used a spoon and dug down in and got out all the thistle part. They said to be sure and get it all out. Here's a link that shows it:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope that helps. This lady makes it look so easy and so do the Two Fat Ladies. :lol:
Click to expand...

Ah, thanks Daralene. I'll check out the link too.


----------



## preston

bulldog - thanks for the great recipe - sounds good.

sam



Bulldog said:


> Our precious Marianne, we are all holding you near and dear to our hearts for complete healing. Praying for great physician to oversee everything the doctors do in caring for you. You are such a sweet lady, loved by all and we will be vigilante in lifting up prayers on your behalf.
> 
> Jynx, continuring to pray for you and Gerry. You have both carried a heavy load for a long time and you both are just not in the best of health yourselves. We are all concerned for your well being and you are also loved beyond measure.
> 
> Gottash (?) My heart goes out to you over the passing of your Mom. I lost my Mom in 2007. I wonder every day if I did everything the way she would have wanted and if I made her proud. I miss her every day and never pick up handwork without thinking of her and all the good times we had together.
> 
> Lemon Ice Box Cake
> 1 box lemon cake mix
> 1/2 cup fresh squeezed lemon juice
> 2 cans sweetened condensed milk
> 8 oz cool whip
> Bake cake as directed....in 2 layers
> Cool & split into 4 layers
> Combine milk & lemon juice
> Beat slightly 2-3 minutes
> Reserve 1 cup mixture
> Spread rest of mixture between cake layers
> Add the 1 cup reserved milk to the cool whip and spread on top and sides of cake
> Refreigerate and serve cold
> The longer this sits the better it is. It really is not as sweet as it sounds and is very refreshing.
> 
> A long time ago Mom used to make cobblers with dumplings and fruit. Do any of you know how this was done? What were the dumplings dropped into?
> 
> I forgot to tell you all that Sunday was our anniversary...45 years and holdin!


----------



## Marianne818

Gingerwitch!!!! So wonderful to see you again, have been keeping you in our prayers for easy recovery! 
Beautiful pictures Sorelena!!
Nurse just said I'm about to be sedated, going to do a liver biopsy. Gads I don't like needles and probes :shock: 
Lemon anything is wonderful for me, my GM always made me lemon cakes and pies. I have a lemonade pie that is very easy, someone remind me and I'll post it when I get sprung from this place :lol: 
Can't knit my right arm has a board under it to keep the iv in place, hunt and peck style typing is a major pain, lol.
I'm outta here for awhile, not sure what is happening next, thought they were doing something else this morning.. oh well... go with the flow as they say ;-) 
Oh forgot, Marlark Marge, I rarely mention you by name, but want you to know you are always in my thougths and prayres, hope you are feeling better soon. 
TGhink the drugs are workin now, TTFN.. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jmai5421

gottastch said:


> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks I printed this out. It will come in handy way up in the north country. Our state bird could be the mosquito. We are also surrounded by the Chippewa National Forest so we do have plenty of mosquitoes. One question, where or what type of store would I find the oils?
> 
> 
> 
> I get mine at a health food store near my home. Do you have a Whole Foods near you? I know they carry essential oils too. Otherwise there is always on-line purchasing. They can be pricey but you use very little so it does last a long time...see how I'm justifying buying the essential oil :lol:
Click to expand...

Thanks I will try the food co-op near me. If not I will buy it this Christmas in AZ. My DD loves whole foods stores so I am sure we will be going.


----------



## darowil

preston said:


> darowil - wow - thanks for the message during your trip - it sounds as though all is going well - i would want to be there before the himidity also. is the wet season just humidity or do they get some rain?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all from warm sunny Katherine- the weather is beautiful, not too hot and still too early for the humidity. Hoping this will hold off till we get back home. We are down in Katherine until tomorrow and return to Darwin tomorrow. Darwin is in the north of Australia and thus is in the tropics. They only have 2 seasons-the wet and the dry,currently the dry. The build up is due sometime in September I gather- and is the worst time I gather, very high humidity (like I gather close to 100%) and no relief with rain.
> Time to go now. See you all later.
Click to expand...

MAnaged to read a couple ofpages, but time top stop again.
After the dry comes the 'build up', the worst time of the year, they used to call it the silly season so many people suicided in this time (they still light for all I know. It is extremely humid with no rain and therefore horrid. Later it rains- in fact it pours and floods are the norm during that time. BUt they are expecting the rains late this season (not till January) so they will have many months of extreme humidty before the releif of rain.
Many of my family members lived in Katherine (3 hours south of Darwin) over the last decades. One left around 2000. She visited us in London around 1998 and while she was with us her house was flooded. When we were there last week we went down to the river and saw tree branches caught in the top of the bridge and the only way they could have got there was in the water. And this was a mere 18metres or thereabouts above our heads! (a metre is about 3 feet- no accurate measurement, just my memory)So for the town to flood it would have been even higher, it was amazing to see how far it must have gone. Unfortuantelly I wasn't carrying the camera at the time. 
See you again in a few days whene I can get to a coputer again.


----------



## jmai5421

Marianne818 said:


> Hey Tea Party'rs :-D Laying here (they are finally leaving me alone) I've had 2 pints of blood, YUCK!!! will be having Chelation starting in the morning, ran test of all kinds today.. have been poked and prodded :shock: No food till a bit ago when C brought me up a salad from Zacksby's YUM!! I'm not dehydrated but they had a devil of a time starting the IV this morning, gonna have a huge bruise :-(
> Have been trying to catch up on the posts, so many good recipes, posted to my Evernote so can try them out on the family soon!
> I'm sorry I messed up the names of the kitties, trying to focus is not a thing in my favor the last few days, I do apologize.
> Sorelena, so glad you are back in the fold, have missed you girlfriend!! Pictures kiddo, pictures, vacations mean ya have to show us pictures, :lol: ;-)
> Bulldog, you take care of yourself, keeping you in my prayers, always!
> Where oh where is Carol's Gifts??????? Girl if you are hiding come out come out where ever you are :-D
> Myfanwy, you take the most beautiful sunrise pictures, C found on this morning that I had saved, was so glad she did, made it a bit easier to deal with the needle jabbing vampire.
> Okay, I'm on some kind of pain medicine, so if I'm silly or forgetting someone or something important, I do apologize. OH the credit card thing.. I had one, was for the DS when he was in college, he graduated, I paid it off (less than $200) tore that puppy up and melted it!!! :lol: I do have one for emergencies, with Mom I have to have one, medical emergencies don't wait for a bank to open darn it! ;-)
> Okay, nurse just came in and told me lights out, (in other words my knock out pill for the night) They won't let me have any electronics with me tomorrow, putting me in either the CCU or ICU so the nurses can monitor easier. I'll check in as soon as I am able.
> Sweet dreams/have a great day (take your pick or even both ;-) )
> Keeping each in my prayers! All my frends on this Tea Party mean so very much to me. {{{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}} to all!!


You are definitely in my prayers, Marianne. On our way to Rochester for 10 days while DH goes fishing with DS and SIL. I will be home canning and taking care of DD with MS. The computer stays up here. Be back Sept 1. Where or where has the summer gone?
Aslo prayers for Dreamweaver and Mfanwy. Take care of yourselves. Prayers for your mother, Dreamweaver and for Fale.


----------



## pammie1234

Good morning! Beautiful day today. Last night the temp was about 72 F. That is cold for Texas in August! It was very pleasant. I'm sure it will not last.

School starts on Monday. My DD is really excited about her new job. She has been working this week getting ready. Last night was "Meet the Teacher" and she said it was great! I'm so glad that she is liking her new school. They lost their 1st grade teacher yesterday, and hired one of DD's friends. I think it is going to be a great year!

I have to do some housework today, so will try to check in on my "breaks!" Now I wish I had the Roomba!


----------



## carol's gifts

:wink: Marianne818--So sorry I have not been able to be on here in a while. I am doing some better, but still have some hard moments thru the day. Sorry to hear you are having some problems. I had trouble getting the site to come up and finally found how I could contact Admin. They fixed it, so this is the first time I have gotten on the tea party. Have to leave and go do some errands, but will check in later. Thanks to everyone for your love, thoughts, and prayers.


----------



## Joe P

Hi y'all I am off for the day to food banks for mother and a class on food preparation and she gets extra food points for attending. We are busy with all this. Her provider goes with us. joe p. That Honeysuckle turkey sausage sounds wonderful I will look the next time I am in Walmart and the Butterball turkey burgers were fabulous. God, i love them. joe p.

Marianne, my prayers are for you and a wonderful outcome of the biopsy of the liver. joe p.


----------



## budasha

myfanwy said:


> pasta primavera is a real classic
> thanks Southern gal!


Me too - sounds sooo good.


----------



## budasha

Marianne818 - so sorry to hear about your liver problem. Will send healing energy to you.


----------



## Sorlenna

Pammie, I am excited for DD--let us know how her new job goes! 

Joe, you are like a whirlwind out there, so busy.  I find it's much better to be busy myself--today I am back to work a bit and need to straighten up my work room, wade through this pile of mail, etc...you know how it is when you go on a trip: you need a vacation to catch up from being on vacation. :mrgreen:

I'll get a couple more pictures up soon, too.


----------



## budasha

west coast kitty said:


> We also use our credit card for just about everything and pay the balance every month. We accumulate points that get used for airfare - usually for family visits back to Alberta.


We do the same except that we get cash back which is credited against any outstanding charges.


----------



## budasha

5mmdpns said:


> Budasha, you make an appointment with the DH's doctor and get him to acknowledge these side effects from the gabapentin. Your pharmacist needs to give you a printed copy of what they are and it is your right to have them. There are other medications to control seizures that do not have the gabapentin side effects. Dont try to get him off of this on your own as he is elderly and is on other medications. You need help here with this one! Prayers and hugs.


Thanks - he doesn't have seizures but I sure don't want to bring them on. He was taking lyrica prior to the gabapentin and I think he was switched because it wasn't controlling his neuropathy - but I don't think the gabapentin is either.


----------



## pammie1234

Sorlena, so glad that you are back with us! I know you enjoyed your time away. 

Sending prayers and healing wishes for all of you that are having health problems.

Joe, you are a good man. I know your mother appreciates all that you do.

My mother continues to go down. The doctor has added a thyroid medicine which we hope will help. She had been taking it, but hasn't for the last month or so. She hardly talks to us, and just seems to sit in her room all day. She was to go to the beauty shop yesterday, but didn't. It is hard on my DS because she won't let it go like I do. I told her not to go up there to try to get it all straight, but she probably will. I think she has a softer heart than I do!


----------



## budasha

mjs said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the business of cataracts being "ripe" is very old-fashioned thinking. I had my second one done before I noticed a problem because it was developing and I figured the younger I was to have the surgery the better since I would probably live long enough that it would have had to be done. I figure get it done when it is convenient and you are healthy. I was on straight medicare so I could make the decision. I suspected that if I had a plan with the local health center they would not have allowed me to have it yet. That was over ten years ago and I need no correction to do everything I want to, including driving.
> 
> 
> 
> I would just as soon have them off while they are small and causing no problems.... but the opthamologist doesn't see it that way... I'll have to ask him the logic behind the waiting when I go in January.... He did say that I would no longer need glasses for anything... but then he doesn't know I work on 40 linen!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For some reason (unknown to me), no opthalmologist wants to remove cataracts until they are....ripe....whatever that means (I suppose until it covers the entire eye). I had both eyes done and I only wear glasses for close work.. reading..knitting. I used to wear glasses all the time until then. Made quite a difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you suppose that is to be sure the health care system will cover the procedure?
Click to expand...

Wouldn't surprise me if that's the reason.


----------



## jheiens

Pammie, I'm thrilled for your DD and her friend. Now she will have a familiar face and person there and won't be the only newcomer to the faculty. Yea for them both!!!

Ohio Joy


----------



## pammie1234

Joy, the weird (in a good way) thing is I worked with the person that hired her, and the 3rd grade teacher. One of her teammates worked at my school, and went to school with my DD at Tech. So she knew 3 people for sure, and a fourth that she had met before. Now, she has one of her closest friends. There are only 12 teachers in all, so they will be like a family!


----------



## 5mmdpns

budasha said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Budasha, you make an appointment with the DH's doctor and get him to acknowledge these side effects from the gabapentin. Your pharmacist needs to give you a printed copy of what they are and it is your right to have them. There are other medications to control seizures that do not have the gabapentin side effects. Dont try to get him off of this on your own as he is elderly and is on other medications. You need help here with this one! Prayers and hugs.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks - he doesn't have seizures but I sure don't want to bring them on. He was taking lyrica prior to the gabapentin and I think he was switched because it wasn't controlling his neuropathy - but I don't think the gabapentin is either.
Click to expand...

If he did not have seizures prior to being on gabapentin, he wont have them when he is off of it. The gabapentin works for some people who have epilepsy. More and more doctors are opting not to use the gabapentin because of the side effects. Lyrica does not work for everyone either. Doc tried it with me to control the fibromyalgia and caused my body to almost totally shut down.

Can I ask where his neuropathy is in his body? If I knew, perhaps I would be able to suggest something else? Maybe something applied topically would be better? There are also older proven and tried medications that work and the "new generation" medications need to stay on the shelf instead of in your medicine cabinet.


----------



## budasha

5mmdpns said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Budasha, you make an appointment with the DH's doctor and get him to acknowledge these side effects from the gabapentin. Your pharmacist needs to give you a printed copy of what they are and it is your right to have them. There are other medications to control seizures that do not have the gabapentin side effects. Dont try to get him off of this on your own as he is elderly and is on other medications. You need help here with this one! Prayers and hugs.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks - he doesn't have seizures but I sure don't want to bring them on. He was taking lyrica prior to the gabapentin and I think he was switched because it wasn't controlling his neuropathy - but I don't think the gabapentin is either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If he did not have seizures prior to being on gabapentin, he wont have them when he is off of it. The gabapentin works for some people who have epilepsy. More and more doctors are opting not to use the gabapentin because of the side effects.
> 
> Can I ask where his neuropathy is in his body? If I knew, perhaps I would be able to suggest something else? Maybe something applied topically would be better? There are also older proven and tried medications that work and the "new generation" medications need to stay on the shelf instead of in your medicine cabinet.
Click to expand...

He has neuropathy in both feet which makes it difficult for him to walk. At times, even the sheets cause him pain. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Southern Gal

wow, we just got back from taking both dogs to vet for shots, got their nails trimmed while we were there also, with bailey no problem she is a ol pro and such a lady, but now maddi, wow wow, i held her got the growl for the shots, but she did ok through that, now the nail trim i held her for one paw, bj had to hold her for the others, dr mark is so good and patient. saw some cute pic.s of a chawawa, i know thats not the sp. so just went with how it sounds  that puppy, looked just like a mini blue heeler, so cute.
joe, i am glad you found the turkey burgers and liked them, anything for a change right.
we have them nearly every wk. and t he pasta primavera i posted a while back, i love that, bj not so much. i counted up my weight loss to date and its 27.7 lbs (so much more to go... but) i think the pasta dish, is great for when your really hungry, cause you can measure out your pasta and then all the veggies you want. i work at finding good tasteing and low pts to keep us going and just think of this as our new life style. 
my mom and the boys love nutella, i tasted it and ugh not my thing at all. rather have my jiff pb. 
well, we are in the talks and how to do it, of taking dad to the nursing home, he is nearly all full care, mind is pretty good most of time, but mom just can't continue to care for him, even though she has help during the days, its the nites that are getting her, dad just doesn't see it as a problem. so we have to act. mom is gonna have surgury on her other knee, so will tell him he has to go while she is down and then she will go there for her rehab, by the time she is ready to go home, i hope he is adjusted, sad,so sad the hardest thing to date i have had to help deal with.


----------



## 5mmdpns

budasha said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> budasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Budasha, you make an appointment with the DH's doctor and get him to acknowledge these side effects from the gabapentin. Your pharmacist needs to give you a printed copy of what they are and it is your right to have them. There are other medications to control seizures that do not have the gabapentin side effects. Dont try to get him off of this on your own as he is elderly and is on other medications. You need help here with this one! Prayers and hugs.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks - he doesn't have seizures but I sure don't want to bring them on. He was taking lyrica prior to the gabapentin and I think he was switched because it wasn't controlling his neuropathy - but I don't think the gabapentin is either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If he did not have seizures prior to being on gabapentin, he wont have them when he is off of it. The gabapentin works for some people who have epilepsy. More and more doctors are opting not to use the gabapentin because of the side effects.
> 
> Can I ask where his neuropathy is in his body? If I knew, perhaps I would be able to suggest something else? Maybe something applied topically would be better? There are also older proven and tried medications that work and the "new generation" medications need to stay on the shelf instead of in your medicine cabinet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has neuropathy in both feet which makes it difficult for him to walk. At times, even the sheets cause him pain. Any help would be appreciated.
Click to expand...

A topical ointment is what is needed. You can go and pick up some eucalyptus oil and only a small drop of it is needed to control neuopathic pains. A jar of Vicks ointment (contains the eucalyptus oil) can be rubbed on his feet and socks put over this. There is some muscle pain relief ointment you can buy over the counter too, check with the pharmacist for advise on this. There is a Voltarin cream that can be bought, and in some places no prescription is necessary for this. There is an ointment/cream called ICE that is available where I live, but I am not sure of where you live if it is available. You need to check with the pharamacist. Also start this type of topical therapy before he is weaned off the drug. Your pharmacist can assist you with that. The eucalyptus oil does remove gout pain, so I am sure that it will work for the neuropathy too. This eucalyptus oil can be found in many over the counter ointments and medication creams. I cant stress enough to get your pharmacist to help you with this.

For bedtime, have him wear a pair of socks, or knit him some bed socks. Have him wear long pjs, and a pair of fleese jogging pants may be needed, to wear to bed. This can eliminate the need for blankets. (What I do too because I am not able to tolerate the pain from the weight of the blankets on my legs, feet, hips).

There is no need to substitute clarity of mind for neuropathy pain-free existance. Praying that you will both get relief from this in your home. hugs.


----------



## Joe P

The standards were groomed yesterday and they are so proud today prancing around so nose in the air. ha ha. I have to get a h/c today for myself (I am doing something for myself) yeahhhhhhhhhhhh...I need to do that periodically. I got all the info filled out on the food stamp application and all the things they need for her inccome and for her outgo to see if she qualifies. I hope and pray this all works for Mom. It is all in God's hands. I pray we will get what we need for Mother in God's time maybe not ours. 

Yes, no grass grows under my feet I am way too active now past my illness.

I have all of you, each and everyone of you, for your great suggestions for my health, my food plan and extra hints on the non gluten food issues that have turned a 6 to 7 year pattern of bowel issues around, totally around. Thank you is not enough but I don't know what else I can say or do. You are some special group and you need to know that especially from me. 

Thank you from the bottom of my heart,

My Mother thanks you too. 


joe p.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Joe P, you are one special guy! how could we not help you out? you are one of us here at the Tea Party. We love to hear that your health problems have been resolved!!


----------



## pammie1234

I guess the Butterball turkey patties are on my list! Sure hope my Walmart has them.


----------



## Joe P

Let me tell you my search for the Butterball patties, When you see the meat counters that have the racks etc. you look across the ailes (sp) and the chest freezers are filled with chicken whatevers, gobs of bags frozen one case after another, keep going down the cases and then turn the corner and go back the way you came and look for the turkeys and I finally found them. It takes me forever to find things but I had a mission and was not leaving without them so fight the good fight and you go girl!!!!!!!!!!!!!! joe p


----------



## budasha

5mmdpns said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> budasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Budasha, you make an appointment with the DH's doctor and get him to acknowledge these side effects from the gabapentin. Your pharmacist needs to give you a printed copy of what they are and it is your right to have them. There are other medications to control seizures that do not have the gabapentin side effects. Dont try to get him off of this on your own as he is elderly and is on other medications. You need help here with this one! Prayers and hugs.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks - he doesn't have seizures but I sure don't want to bring them on. He was taking lyrica prior to the gabapentin and I think he was switched because it wasn't controlling his neuropathy - but I don't think the gabapentin is either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If he did not have seizures prior to being on gabapentin, he wont have them when he is off of it. The gabapentin works for some people who have epilepsy. More and more doctors are opting not to use the gabapentin because of the side effects.
> 
> Can I ask where his neuropathy is in his body? If I knew, perhaps I would be able to suggest something else? Maybe something applied topically would be better? There are also older proven and tried medications that work and the "new generation" medications need to stay on the shelf instead of in your medicine cabinet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has neuropathy in both feet which makes it difficult for him to walk. At times, even the sheets cause him pain. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A topical ointment is what is needed. You can go and pick up some eucalyptus oil and only a small drop of it is needed to control neuopathic pains. A jar of Vicks ointment (contains the eucalyptus oil) can be rubbed on his feet and socks put over this. There is some muscle pain relief ointment you can buy over the counter too, check with the pharmacist for advise on this. There is a Voltarin cream that can be bought, and in some places no prescription is necessary for this. There is an ointment/cream called ICE that is available where I live, but I am not sure of where you live if it is available. You need to check with the pharamacist. Also start this type of topical therapy before he is weaned off the drug. Your pharmacist can assist you with that. The eucalyptus oil does remove gout pain, so I am sure that it will work for the neuropathy too. This eucalyptus oil can be found in many over the counter ointments and medication creams. I cant stress enough to get your pharmacist to help you with this.
> 
> For bedtime, have him wear a pair of socks, or knit him some bed socks. Have him wear long pjs, and a pair of fleese jogging pants may be needed, to wear to bed. This can eliminate the need for blankets. (What I do too because I am not able to tolerate the pain from the weight of the blankets on my legs, feet, hips).
> 
> There is no need to substitute clarity of mind for neuropathy pain-free existance. Praying that you will both get relief from this in your home. hugs.
Click to expand...

Would Blue Ice be the same as ICE? If so, I have some of that - he was using it for back pain - never thought about using it for his feet. I appreciate this info and I'm off to the drugstore. Thanks again.


----------



## Lurker 2

pammie1234 said:


> Sorlena, so glad that you are back with us! I know you enjoyed your time away.
> 
> Sending prayers and healing wishes for all of you that are having health problems.
> 
> Joe, you are a good man. I know your mother appreciates all that you do.
> 
> My mother continues to go down. The doctor has added a thyroid medicine which we hope will help. She had been taking it, but hasn't for the last month or so. She hardly talks to us, and just seems to sit in her room all day. She was to go to the beauty shop yesterday, but didn't. It is hard on my DS because she won't let it go like I do. I told her not to go up there to try to get it all straight, but she probably will. I think she has a softer heart than I do!


sorry to hear this, Pammie!


----------



## pammie1234

Thank you, Joe and myfanwy! I appreciate your help and concern!


----------



## Sorlenna

Here are some of the highlights of the trip.  So, when we left home, Bub wanted to go to Las Vegas first (I had never been there)...it was interesting but since I don't really gamble or drink, we mainly walked around just to see the place. Then we went on to California. We went to the mission at San Juan Capistrano--really beautiful.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> Here are some of the highlights of the trip.  So, when we left home, Bub wanted to go to Las Vegas first (I had never been there)...it was interesting but since I don't really gamble or drink, we mainly walked around just to see the place. Then we went on to California. We went to the mission at San Juan Capistrano--really beautiful.


Wow that altar is ornate!!!! love the mission photo, outside- did the garden smell good- it looked like it was lavendar growing- my DD went to Las Vegas about 5 years ago- not at all sure why, as she also is not a gambler!


----------



## Sorlenna

myfanwy said:


> Wow that altar is ornate!!!! love the mission photo, outside- did the garden smell good- it looked like it was lavendar growing- my DD went to Las Vegas about 5 years ago- not at all sure why, as she also is not a gambler!


The gardens did smell good--some flowers, some herbs, and lots of cacti (which don't have a scent but are lovely in my opinion). The people at the mission grew all sorts of things and made lots of wine too (the vat was as big as a small swimming pool!). Here is one more from there; if you look up at the top, you'll see the swallow nests (famous migration of swallows every year).


----------



## Redkimba

Hope everyone is doing relatively well. (I will fully catch back up later).

I have an off-hand/odd question: I'm following the 1940s experiment blog. This is the second or third ration experiment that I have seen. These use the British ration system during WWII. 

Has anyone ever done the US version of it?


----------



## Sorlenna

Redkimba said:


> Hope everyone is doing relatively well. (I will fully catch back up later).
> 
> I have an off-hand/odd question: I'm following the 1940s experiment blog. This is the second or third ration experiment that I have seen. These use the British ration system during WWII.
> 
> Has anyone ever done the US version of it?


I've not heard of this before--could you give a link? I'd like to know more.


----------



## pammie1234

Beautiful pictures, Sorlena! I know you had a wonderful time!


----------



## Sorlenna

pammie1234 said:


> Beautiful pictures, Sorlena! I know you had a wonderful time!


Thanks! And here are a couple from LaBrea Tar Pits/Page Museum--that was really the high point for me, with all the Ice Age fossils they've found. We also went down to the pier but not into the ocean, did some shopping/looking and ate a LOT. lol


----------



## Redkimba

Sorlenna said:


> I've not heard of this before--could you give a link? I'd like to know more.


http://1940sexperiment.wordpress.com/

This woman decided to use the WWII rationing system in order to lose 100 pounds.

Some of the recipes that she posts I would really like to try.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful pictures, Sorlena! I know you had a wonderful time!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! And here are a couple from LaBrea Tar Pits/Page Museum--that was really the high point for me, with all the Ice Age fossils they've found. We also went down to the pier but not into the ocean, did some shopping/looking and ate a LOT. lol
Click to expand...

very interesting!


----------



## Sorlenna

Redkimba said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've not heard of this before--could you give a link? I'd like to know more.
> 
> 
> 
> http://1940sexperiment.wordpress.com/
> 
> This woman decided to use the WWII rationing system in order to lose 100 pounds.
> 
> Some of the recipes that she posts I would really like to try.
Click to expand...

Sounds really interesting! I'll check it out.


----------



## jheiens

What a blessing for DD to have so many positive connections for herself and the rest of the faculty. Best wishes to her and her students.

As a teacher from 'way back (My first classes were Class of '67 seniors) I can sincerely appreciate how difficult it can be to come on board a faculty this close to the start of the school year.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens

Joe, I can just see the standards prancing with their noses up so high! What a great picture in my mind.

Have been praying for you and your mom that her circumstances will work out according to God's will for the both of you. So glad that your health is continuing to improve. Had no knowledge or wisdom to offer but have been praying for you. Ohio Joy


----------



## Redkimba

Redkimba said:


> Has anyone ever done the US version of it?


look what I found:
http://whipstichvintage.blogspot.com/

http://driedeggsandham.blogspot.com/
**this is living a week on WW2 rations


----------



## ivyrain

Southern Gal,Dreamweaver and Joe,
Have you checked into home health care? I know they offer several options, from med checks, baths, trips to doctors and other outings, just so many things. I don't know what you need to qualify but it might be something to check into.
Marianne- lots of prayers your way. You are always such a blessing to others.
Sam- maybe try Craigslist for a bread machine?


----------



## Strawberry4u

Sorlenna, Beautiful pictures.

There is more in Las Vegas then gambling. Did you go to the Mob museum or the Old Fort,Museum of Natural History. I can name much more. I'm sorry I tend to get a little defensive of my town when people only think Las Vegas is only for gambling. If I could pry my DH away from the blasted TV I would see it all. I've never taken a ride at the Venitian on on one of the boats. The shows are amazing even tho expensive. We now have the Smiths Center for the preforming arts. I don't gamble either. It's funny I've lived here since 1986 ( they call us a native ) and gambles maybe 3 x's. That was when my sister came to town.

I went on long enough my dear friends. I have butter softening to make cookies, Not good for borderline diabetics but will tweek the recipe. I need to use up some flour that is getting old. I need to try to get on everyday. I can't keep up with everyone and all the postings. Love you all. Take care.


----------



## 5mmdpns

budasha said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> budasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> budasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Budasha, you make an appointment with the DH's doctor and get him to acknowledge these side effects from the gabapentin. Your pharmacist needs to give you a printed copy of what they are and it is your right to have them. There are other medications to control seizures that do not have the gabapentin side effects. Dont try to get him off of this on your own as he is elderly and is on other medications. You need help here with this one! Prayers and hugs.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks - he doesn't have seizures but I sure don't want to bring them on. He was taking lyrica prior to the gabapentin and I think he was switched because it wasn't controlling his neuropathy - but I don't think the gabapentin is either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If he did not have seizures prior to being on gabapentin, he wont have them when he is off of it. The gabapentin works for some people who have epilepsy. More and more doctors are opting not to use the gabapentin because of the side effects.
> 
> Can I ask where his neuropathy is in his body? If I knew, perhaps I would be able to suggest something else? Maybe something applied topically would be better? There are also older proven and tried medications that work and the "new generation" medications need to stay on the shelf instead of in your medicine cabinet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has neuropathy in both feet which makes it difficult for him to walk. At times, even the sheets cause him pain. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A topical ointment is what is needed. You can go and pick up some eucalyptus oil and only a small drop of it is needed to control neuopathic pains. A jar of Vicks ointment (contains the eucalyptus oil) can be rubbed on his feet and socks put over this. There is some muscle pain relief ointment you can buy over the counter too, check with the pharmacist for advise on this. There is a Voltarin cream that can be bought, and in some places no prescription is necessary for this. There is an ointment/cream called ICE that is available where I live, but I am not sure of where you live if it is available. You need to check with the pharamacist. Also start this type of topical therapy before he is weaned off the drug. Your pharmacist can assist you with that. The eucalyptus oil does remove gout pain, so I am sure that it will work for the neuropathy too. This eucalyptus oil can be found in many over the counter ointments and medication creams. I cant stress enough to get your pharmacist to help you with this.
> 
> For bedtime, have him wear a pair of socks, or knit him some bed socks. Have him wear long pjs, and a pair of fleese jogging pants may be needed, to wear to bed. This can eliminate the need for blankets. (What I do too because I am not able to tolerate the pain from the weight of the blankets on my legs, feet, hips).
> 
> There is no need to substitute clarity of mind for neuropathy pain-free existance. Praying that you will both get relief from this in your home. hugs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Would Blue Ice be the same as ICE? If so, I have some of that - he was using it for back pain - never thought about using it for his feet. I appreciate this info and I'm off to the drugstore. Thanks again.
Click to expand...

Yes, the Blue Ice is the same thing. Good luck dear for both you and your dear.


----------



## Lurker 2

Strawberry4u said:


> Sorlenna, Beautiful pictures.
> 
> There is more in Las Vegas then gambling. Did you go to the Mob museum or the Old Fort,Museum of Natural History. I can name much more. I'm sorry I tend to get a little defensive of my town when people only think Las Vegas is only for gambling. If I could pry my DH away from the blasted TV I would see it all. I've never taken a ride at the Venitian on on one of the boats. The shows are amazing even tho expensive. We now have the Smiths Center for the preforming arts. I don't gamble either. It's funny I've lived here since 1986 ( they call us a native ) and gambles maybe 3 x's. That was when my sister came to town.
> 
> I went on long enough my dear friends. I have butter softening to make cookies, Not good for borderline diabetics but will tweek the recipe. I need to use up some flour that is getting old. I need to try to get on everyday. I can't keep up with everyone and all the postings. Love you all. Take care.


I am sure there is Strawberry! my daughter took the 4 year old DGD too, and I have lots of photos on Snapfish of bright lights. I do have a friend the last I heard of working down the line in Henderson. And I gather there is quite a bit of Archaeological digging going on- if I followed a conversation you had with FireballDave, correctly- several moons ago!


----------



## Lurker 2

Well the morning has dawned bright and clear- but is forecast to close in again- although I just checked the barometer- that shows a good forecast- 6.9C celsius outside- 15.2C inside, not cold enough to need to use one of the cowls I made myself. My tulips are pushing through, much to my surprise- I am changing to mostly white flowers- my one hyacinth that flowered correctly looked lovely. I just noticed a couple of last years freezias have come into flower. I have been so overwhelmed by things inside, the outside is taking a back seat.
The lady from the Needs Assessment Team is due any minute now- She is really nice and knows who I am just from hearing me speak! I guess there are not so many with an English sounding voice and a Samoan name. To all well wishers- many thanks for your kind words- it has been a tough few weeks - but I am reconciling to the fact that Fale falls into the category of one of the dementia- His latest is that his doctor is Jesus. Which I guess is just as well.


----------



## Sorlenna

Strawberry4u said:


> There is more in Las Vegas then gambling. Did you go to the Mob museum or the Old Fort,Museum of Natural History. I can name much more. I'm sorry I tend to get a little defensive of my town when people only think Las Vegas is only for gambling. If I could pry my DH away from the blasted TV I would see it all. I've never taken a ride at the Venitian on on one of the boats. The shows are amazing even tho expensive. We now have the Smiths Center for the preforming arts. I don't gamble either. It's funny I've lived here since 1986 ( they call us a native ) and gambles maybe 3 x's. That was when my sister came to town.


I'm sure there is--but he decided at the last minute to go and I had no time to research. I saw a billboard for the Museum of Natural History (and would rather go there than walk around town), but we were on our way out when I saw it.


----------



## ivyrain

Budasha,
My daughter has had an ongoing battle with pain and been on numerous medications. She was a cheerleader in HS and was dropped a lot. She has had surgery on one hip and will have the other one done someday. Anyway if the ideas from 5mmdpns don't work ( prayers that they will) my daughter just started on a Butrans patch. It is a patch she wears that keeps a continual amount of pain reliever in her system. It is working and doesn't cause the side effects some of the other drugs did. She is 29 now so this is an ongoing trial for her!


----------



## jheiens

Myfanwy, I think that you must know by now that we all hold you so dear to our hearts and wish that there were something that we could do to ease the burdens you're carrying just now--besides praying for the two of you.

I understand what you mean regarding Fale's saying that Jesus is his doctor, but truly who else does he know as well who cares for him, besides you?

Ohio Joy


----------



## Southern Gal

ivyrain said:


> Southern Gal,Dreamweaver and Joe,
> Have you checked into home health care? I know they offer several options, from med checks, baths, trips to doctors and other outings, just so many things. I don't know what you need to qualify but it might be something to check into.
> Marianne- lots of prayers your way. You are always such a blessing to others.
> Sam- maybe try Craigslist for a bread machine?


ivyrain, we have day help for mom, someone comes every morn for 2 hrs and does his personal care, then mom has someone come to stay with him 2 days a wk so she can get out and do errands and go to her exersize class, or just get out. its the time at night when they are alone, dad is stiff and can't get himself hardly from chair to walker, up from commode, even getting him into his hosp. bed is almost impossible, cause he doesn't help himself, and expects you to do it for him, you can't move dead weight. he doesn't see it, or just expects you to make it happen, we help, but mom doesn't want us pulling on him either, we keep trying to get him to move or exersize, not happening. this is inevitable. you just can't get down lifting on him and mom is 72 and hs had one knee replaced and deals with neuropothy from all the yrs working at hsptl. she knows how to deal with patients, but this is getting her down, she never gets a night of rest. he stands up and messes in the floors and she deals with this all hrs of the nite. so gotta do somthing.


----------



## Lurker 2

jheiens said:


> Myfanwy, I think that you must know by now that we all hold you so dear to our hearts and wish that there were something that we could do to ease the burdens you're carrying just now--besides praying for the two of you.
> 
> I understand what you mean regarding Fale's saying that Jesus is his doctor, but truly who else does he know as well who cares for him, besides you?
> 
> Ohio Joy


I always felt that the strength of belief we held would keep us together- I truly believe Jesus was the most remarkable physician we have ever known. Life has been tough lately- but if you could hear Fale now- singing along to a hymn on his Samoan programme- you would understand why usually life at home is a joy- it is also that he is so aware of forgetting- if that makes sense.


----------



## ivyrain

Southern Gal said:


> ivyrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Southern Gal,Dreamweaver and Joe,
> Have you checked into home health care? I know they offer several options, from med checks, baths, trips to doctors and other outings, just so many things. I don't know what you need to qualify but it might be something to check into.
> Marianne- lots of prayers your way. You are always such a blessing to others.
> Sam- maybe try Craigslist for a bread machine?
> 
> 
> 
> ivyrain, we have day help for mom, someone comes every morn for 2 hrs and does his personal care, then mom has someone come to stay with him 2 days a wk so she can get out and do errands and go to her exersize class, or just get out. its the time at night when they are alone, dad is stiff and can't get himself hardly from chair to walker, up from commode, even getting him into his hosp. bed is almost impossible, cause he doesn't help himself, and expects you to do it for him, you can't move dead weight. he doesn't see it, or just expects you to make it happen, we help, but mom doesn't want us pulling on him either, we keep trying to get him to move or exersize, not happening. this is inevitable. you just can't get down lifting on him and mom is 72 and hs had one knee replaced and deals with neuropothy from all the yrs working at hsptl. she knows how to deal with patients, but this is getting her down, she never gets a night of rest. he stands up and messes in the floors and she deals with this all hrs of the nite. so gotta do somthing.
Click to expand...

Oh Southern Gal, I feel so bad for your whole situation. I can't imagine the horrible decisions you are having to make. My oldest daughter worked as a Home Health care coordinator for a bit and I just hoped there might be some help there you hadn't tried. I will keep you and yours in prayer.


----------



## gottastch

Strawberry4u said:


> Sorlenna, Beautiful pictures.
> 
> There is more in Las Vegas then gambling. Did you go to the Mob museum or the Old Fort,Museum of Natural History. I can name much more. I'm sorry I tend to get a little defensive of my town when people only think Las Vegas is only for gambling. If I could pry my DH away from the blasted TV I would see it all. I've never taken a ride at the Venitian on on one of the boats. The shows are amazing even tho expensive. We now have the Smiths Center for the preforming arts. I don't gamble either. It's funny I've lived here since 1986 ( they call us a native ) and gambles maybe 3 x's. That was when my sister came to town.
> 
> I went on long enough my dear friends. I have butter softening to make cookies, Not good for borderline diabetics but will tweek the recipe. I need to use up some flour that is getting old. I need to try to get on everyday. I can't keep up with everyone and all the postings. Love you all. Take care.


Hello Strawberry!

When I visited Las Vegas I remember visiting the Hoover Dam, Lake Mead, the London Bridge, a marshmallow factory...got to see how they are made and took home some that had toasted coconut on the outside-yum. Then there are candy shops that are not in my area...Ethel M's (division of Mars, I think) that give out a free sample when you approach the candy counter...had great fun with that, as you might imagine. I did a tiny bit of gambling but had trouble justifying spending good 'yarn-buying' money in a machine that may or may not (mostly not) give me anything worthwhile back 

I think it is a lovely city. I tell you that my girlfriends and I had the most fun going into the different casinos, just to see the different insides. We went on an MLT arranged trip and we got this booklet of coupons so it was really rather like a treasure hunt to go to all the places that provided coupons in the book to get a mug and all the other little trinkets that I still look fondly at, use and remember my trip


----------



## gottastch

jheiens said:


> Myfanwy, I think that you must know by now that we all hold you so dear to our hearts and wish that there were something that we could do to ease the burdens you're carrying just now--besides praying for the two of you.
> 
> I understand what you mean regarding Fale's saying that Jesus is his doctor, but truly who else does he know as well who cares for him, besides you?
> 
> Ohio Joy


Actually, Myfanwy, it is a good thing your Fale thinks the doctor is Jesus because my mom was a nurse from "the old days" and truly did think doctors could do no wrong...which proved very helpful in her last months, when she didn't want to do certain things. I told her doctor and when he visited her, it made all the difference in the world...1-2-3 she was doing it because her doctor said to...just a thought for you...maybe Fale would do the same if some issues come up for you. Sending virtual hugs and prayers to you (and Fale) - and to all who are in need of them!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

gottastch said:


> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Myfanwy, I think that you must know by now that we all hold you so dear to our hearts and wish that there were something that we could do to ease the burdens you're carrying just now--besides praying for the two of you.
> 
> I understand what you mean regarding Fale's saying that Jesus is his doctor, but truly who else does he know as well who cares for him, besides you?
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Myfanwy, it is a good thing your Fale thinks the doctor is Jesus because my mom was a nurse from "the old days" and truly did think doctors could do no wrong...which proved very helpful in her last months, when she didn't want to do certain things. I told her doctor and when he visited her, it made all the difference in the world...1-2-3 she was doing it because her doctor said to...just a thought for you...maybe Fale would do the same if some issues come up for you. Sending virtual hugs and prayers to you (and Fale) - and to all who are in need of them!!!!
Click to expand...

The lady from Needs Assessment has been and gone- Fale took quite a 'shine' to her which is all to the good. We qualify for help with bed linen changing- hanging out the washing- scrubbing the shower and toilet and cleaning the floors- an hour and a halfs worth each week, I will be able to get half-price taxi chits- I am not quite sure when I am allowed to use them- Respite care 28 days a year and Carer Support- not quite sure yet what that involves- but life feels a lot more hopeful.


----------



## pammie1234

So happy for you, myfanwy! That will be such a great help for you.


----------



## preston

pammie - the roomba will be the best money you spent for a long time - i just love mine.

sam



pammie1234 said:


> Good morning! Beautiful day today. Last night the temp was about 72 F. That is cold for Texas in August! It was very pleasant. I'm sure it will not last.
> 
> School starts on Monday. My DD is really excited about her new job. She has been working this week getting ready. Last night was "Meet the Teacher" and she said it was great! I'm so glad that she is liking her new school. They lost their 1st grade teacher yesterday, and hired one of DD's friends. I think it is going to be a great year!
> 
> I have to do some housework today, so will try to check in on my "breaks!" Now I wish I had the Roomba!


----------



## Lurker 2

pammie1234 said:


> So happy for you, myfanwy! That will be such a great help for you.


It seems almost unbelievable- but having help with the bed making for instance, will take pressure literally off my back! We have requested someone who can speak Samoan. But as yet Fale does all his own showering etc.


----------



## preston

carol's gifts - so good to hear from you - glad you got help to get back on - we have been missing you. hope to hear from you real soon.

sam



carol's gifts said:


> :wink: Marianne818--So sorry I have not been able to be on here in a while. I am doing some better, but still have some hard moments thru the day. Sorry to hear you are having some problems. I had trouble getting the site to come up and finally found how I could contact Admin. They fixed it, so this is the first time I have gotten on the tea party. Have to leave and go do some errands, but will check in later. Thanks to everyone for your love, thoughts, and prayers.


----------



## preston

southern gal - sending you bushels of positive energy - i can imagine how hard this is for you. when you need to vent or just talk - we are here for you.

sam



Southern Gal said:


> wow, we just got back from taking both dogs to vet for shots, got their nails trimmed while we were there also, with bailey no problem she is a ol pro and such a lady, but now maddi, wow wow, i held her got the growl for the shots, but she did ok through that, now the nail trim i held her for one paw, bj had to hold her for the others, dr mark is so good and patient. saw some cute pic.s of a chawawa, i know thats not the sp. so just went with how it sounds  that puppy, looked just like a mini blue heeler, so cute.
> joe, i am glad you found the turkey burgers and liked them, anything for a change right.
> we have them nearly every wk. and t he pasta primavera i posted a while back, i love that, bj not so much. i counted up my weight loss to date and its 27.7 lbs (so much more to go... but) i think the pasta dish, is great for when your really hungry, cause you can measure out your pasta and then all the veggies you want. i work at finding good tasteing and low pts to keep us going and just think of this as our new life style.
> my mom and the boys love nutella, i tasted it and ugh not my thing at all. rather have my jiff pb.
> well, we are in the talks and how to do it, of taking dad to the nursing home, he is nearly all full care, mind is pretty good most of time, but mom just can't continue to care for him, even though she has help during the days, its the nites that are getting her, dad just doesn't see it as a problem. so we have to act. mom is gonna have surgury on her other knee, so will tell him he has to go while she is down and then she will go there for her rehab, by the time she is ready to go home, i hope he is adjusted, sad,so sad the hardest thing to date i have had to help deal with.


----------



## preston

sorlena - thank you for the great pictures. what a great trip.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow that altar is ornate!!!! love the mission photo, outside- did the garden smell good- it looked like it was lavendar growing- my DD went to Las Vegas about 5 years ago- not at all sure why, as she also is not a gambler!
> 
> 
> 
> The gardens did smell good--some flowers, some herbs, and lots of cacti (which don't have a scent but are lovely in my opinion). The people at the mission grew all sorts of things and made lots of wine too (the vat was as big as a small swimming pool!). Here is one more from there; if you look up at the top, you'll see the swallow nests (famous migration of swallows every year).
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

i have never heard of this redkimba - can you elaborate.

sam



Redkimba said:


> Hope everyone is doing relatively well. (I will fully catch back up later).
> 
> I have an off-hand/odd question: I'm following the 1940s experiment blog. This is the second or third ration experiment that I have seen. These use the British ration system during WWII.
> 
> Has anyone ever done the US version of it?


----------



## Lurker 2

Pity Dave does not drop by- this sort of thing is really his subject- he had made such a study of the British system of rationing!



preston said:


> i have never heard of this redkimba - can you elaborate.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Redkimba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is doing relatively well. (I will fully catch back up later).
> 
> I have an off-hand/odd question: I'm following the 1940s experiment blog. This is the second or third ration experiment that I have seen. These use the British ration system during WWII.
> 
> Has anyone ever done the US version of it?
Click to expand...


----------



## Strawberry4u

Myfanway

I am sure there is Strawberry! my daughter took the 4 year old DGD too, and I have lots of photos on Snapfish of bright lights. I do have a friend the last I heard of working down the line in Henderson. And I gather there is quite a bit of Archaeological digging going on- if I followed a conversation you had with FireballDave, correctly- several moons ago![/quote]

Yes, Fireball Dave and I have discussed Vegas and how much he enjoyed it here. I want to find out if they have a tour of all the old Las Vegas signs. I know they have them housed in a huge lot and there is a curator there. The old timers told me the story of the Dunes and how the designer came up with the sign. I almost fell off my chair at work. The stories I use to hear. I only wish I could have heard more and more on the history.


----------



## budasha

ivyrain said:


> Budasha,
> My daughter has had an ongoing battle with pain and been on numerous medications. She was a cheerleader in HS and was dropped a lot. She has had surgery on one hip and will have the other one done someday. Anyway if the ideas from 5mmdpns don't work ( prayers that they will) my daughter just started on a Butrans patch. It is a patch she wears that keeps a continual amount of pain reliever in her system. It is working and doesn't cause the side effects some of the other drugs did. She is 29 now so this is an ongoing trial for her!


I've never heard of a Butrans patch. What kind of med is it? DH is taking oxycocet because of a back injury years ago. He says it doesn't do anything for him. He's been on so many different meds but most of them disagreed with him. The topical creams that 5mmdpns mentioned will, hopefully, help with the neuropathy in his feet. Hope your daughter's condition will improve. She is too young to be going through all that pain. I feel for her.


----------



## budasha

myfanwy said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Myfanwy, I think that you must know by now that we all hold you so dear to our hearts and wish that there were something that we could do to ease the burdens you're carrying just now--besides praying for the two of you.
> 
> I understand what you mean regarding Fale's saying that Jesus is his doctor, but truly who else does he know as well who cares for him, besides you?
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Myfanwy, it is a good thing your Fale thinks the doctor is Jesus because my mom was a nurse from "the old days" and truly did think doctors could do no wrong...which proved very helpful in her last months, when she didn't want to do certain things. I told her doctor and when he visited her, it made all the difference in the world...1-2-3 she was doing it because her doctor said to...just a thought for you...maybe Fale would do the same if some issues come up for you. Sending virtual hugs and prayers to you (and Fale) - and to all who are in need of them!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The lady from Needs Assessment has been and gone- Fale took quite a 'shine' to her which is all to the good. We qualify for help with bed linen changing- hanging out the washing- scrubbing the shower and toilet and cleaning the floors- an hour and a halfs worth each week, I will be able to get half-price taxi chits- I am not quite sure when I am allowed to use them- Respite care 28 days a year and Carer Support- not quite sure yet what that involves- but life feels a lot more hopeful.
Click to expand...

Happy to hear that you are getting some assistance. Every little bit helps. Take care of yourself too.


----------



## preston

yeah - i am so happy for you myfanwy - sending loving healing energy to both you and fale. i feel bad that fale recognizes that fact that he is losing memory - it cannot be easy for him. so glad you are getting the help you need.

sam



myfanwy said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Myfanwy, I think that you must know by now that we all hold you so dear to our hearts and wish that there were something that we could do to ease the burdens you're carrying just now--besides praying for the two of you.
> 
> I understand what you mean regarding Fale's saying that Jesus is his doctor, but truly who else does he know as well who cares for him, besides you?
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Myfanwy, it is a good thing your Fale thinks the doctor is Jesus because my mom was a nurse from "the old days" and truly did think doctors could do no wrong...which proved very helpful in her last months, when she didn't want to do certain things. I told her doctor and when he visited her, it made all the difference in the world...1-2-3 she was doing it because her doctor said to...just a thought for you...maybe Fale would do the same if some issues come up for you. Sending virtual hugs and prayers to you (and Fale) - and to all who are in need of them!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The lady from Needs Assessment has been and gone- Fale took quite a 'shine' to her which is all to the good. We qualify for help with bed linen changing- hanging out the washing- scrubbing the shower and toilet and cleaning the floors- an hour and a halfs worth each week, I will be able to get half-price taxi chits- I am not quite sure when I am allowed to use them- Respite care 28 days a year and Carer Support- not quite sure yet what that involves- but life feels a lot more hopeful.
Click to expand...


----------



## Strawberry4u

Southern Gal, That has to be a hard decision about your dad but I hope he realizes what it will mean to your mom. But people don't like to give up their independence and it might be a real struggle. My dad had multiple strokes and boy was he angry about going into a nursing home, but he had a hard time talking and was unable to use the right side. Mom called him a stubborn dutchman...But it had to be done.
My prayers are with you all.


----------



## Strawberry4u

gottastch said:


> Strawberry4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna, Beautiful pictures.
> 
> T
> Hello Strawberry!
> 
> When I visited Las Vegas I remember visiting the Hoover Dam, Lake Mead, the London Bridge, a marshmallow factory...got to see how they are made and took home some that had toasted coconut on the outside-yum. Then there are candy shops that are not in my area...Ethel M's (division of Mars, I think) that give out a free sample when you approach the candy counter...had great fun with that, as you might imagine. I did a tiny bit of gambling but had trouble justifying spending good 'yarn-buying' money in a machine that may or may not (mostly not) give me anything worthwhile back
> 
> I think it is a lovely city. I tell you that my girlfriends and I had the most fun going into the different casinos, just to see the different insides. We went on an MLT arranged trip and we got this booklet of coupons so it was really rather like a treasure hunt to go to all the places that provided coupons in the book to get a mug and all the other little trinkets that I still look fondly at, use and remember my trip
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes, I forgot about the coupon books they give out on the arranged trips. I went around with my sister and her friend to collect all the goodies with them. They had a ball. I wish they would come back so we could see all the things I long to do. Maybe one day....ahhhh
Click to expand...


----------



## Strawberry4u

myfanwy said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So happy for you, myfanwy! That will be such a great help for you.
> 
> 
> 
> It seems almost unbelievable- but having help with the bed making for instance, will take pressure literally off my back! We have requested someone who can speak Samoan. But as yet Fale does all his own showering etc.
Click to expand...

I'm so happy for you and Fale to have the help. What a relief to have something.

Sam, What's a roomba?


----------



## Strawberry4u

ivyrain said:


> Budasha,
> My daughter has had an ongoing battle with pain and been on numerous medications. She was a cheerleader in HS and was dropped a lot. She has had surgery on one hip and will have the other one done someday. Anyway if the ideas from 5mmdpns don't work ( prayers that they will) my daughter just started on a Butrans patch. It is a patch she wears that keeps a continual amount of pain reliever in her system. It is working and doesn't cause the side effects some of the other drugs did. She is 29 now so this is an ongoing trial for her!


I had a patch many years ago. Has she tried a Tens unit? with the patch she can wear it for 24 to 48 hrs, correct then keep it off for 24hrs? if it's like the one I had, this might sound gross but please tell her to keep an eye out for darkening stools. I had to and therefore quit the patches. These patches are more then likely better then the ones I received years ago.


----------



## daralene

Marianne.....So sorry to hear about the problem you had in 
the past with your liver and that you are experiencing the
same thing again. Please be well and hope the chelation 
does the trick.


Myfanwy....Glad you to hear you will be getting some help at 
least. Just wonderful!!


Sorlenna.....Love the pictures. What a fabulous time you had.


Marianne.....Hope to hear soon that you came through the 
tests and all will now be ok :thumbup: 


I had a great time with my company. We took them to 
Skaneateles, one of the Finger Lakes and did a boat tour and
had dinner at a very old stagecoach inn called the Sherwood
Inn. My dinner the first night was a big success and it was
the first time any of us had ever had stuffed jumbo 
artichokes. I'll bet Dreamweaver has made those since she
has an artichoke plant. The fruit salad was blackberries, 
raspberries, champagne grapes, cherries that I pitted, and
peaches. They left around 11 am today and I am 
recovering. What a nice time we had though. I would have 
taken photos on my phone but I forgot to charge it so 
couldn't. Just picture a long, narrow lake for now and next 
time I go there I will get some photos. I don't think I will get 
to catch up this month with all the company and trips. FIL & 
MIL coming any time but they didn't give us a date????

Hugs to all,
Daralene
My screen is still reading way across the page so I clicked 
return hoping it will make it easier for you to read. Will it 
ever go back to normal. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Strawberry4u

Joe P said:


> The standards were groomed yesterday and they are so proud today prancing around so nose in the air. ha ha. I have to get a h/c today for myself (I am doing something for myself) yeahhhhhhhhhhhh...I need to do that periodically. I got all the info filled out on the food stamp application and all the things they need for her inccome and for her outgo to see if she qualifies. I hope and pray this all works for Mom. It is all in God's hands. I pray we will get what we need for Mother in God's time maybe not ours.
> 
> Yes, no grass grows under my feet I am way too active now past my illness.
> 
> I love hearing about the standards prancing around with their nose in the air. Prayers go out to your mother and you. Bless you on the fine job you are doing taking on so many jobs. Keep up the good work. God will bless you many fold. I keep saying every day the God is Large and in charge. Take care
> I have all of you, each and everyone of you, for your great suggestions for my health, my food plan and extra hints on the non gluten food issues that have turned a 6 to 7 year pattern of bowel issues around, totally around. Thank you is not enough but I don't know what else I can say or do. You are some special group and you need to know that especially from me.
> 
> Thank you from the bottom of my heart,
> 
> My Mother thanks you too.
> 
> joe p.


----------



## Strawberry4u

myfanwy said:


> obviously was not reading carefull- I missed you saying you would be away- with these long TP's often guilty of speed reading!


Don't feel bad. I'm guilty of the same thing. I don't want to overlook anyone but sadly I do. Sorry if I did and please forgive me.


----------



## 5mmdpns

budasha said:


> ivyrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Budasha,
> My daughter has had an ongoing battle with pain and been on numerous medications. She was a cheerleader in HS and was dropped a lot. She has had surgery on one hip and will have the other one done someday. Anyway if the ideas from 5mmdpns don't work ( prayers that they will) my daughter just started on a Butrans patch. It is a patch she wears that keeps a continual amount of pain reliever in her system. It is working and doesn't cause the side effects some of the other drugs did. She is 29 now so this is an ongoing trial for her!
> 
> 
> 
> I've never heard of a Butrans patch. What kind of med is it? DH is taking oxycocet because of a back injury years ago. He says it doesn't do anything for him. He's been on so many different meds but most of them disagreed with him. The topical creams that 5mmdpns mentioned will, hopefully, help with the neuropathy in his feet. Hope your daughter's condition will improve. She is too young to be going through all that pain. I feel for her.
Click to expand...

The Butrans patch is an opioid analgesic and I am pretty sure that since he is already on an opioid medication, this one wont be able to be added to his medication regime. The Butrans and the oxycocet both turn into a form of morphine once the body has absorbed and processed them. Try those creams and see what happens.


----------



## Lurker 2

gottastch said:


> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Myfanwy, I think that you must know by now that we all hold you so dear to our hearts and wish that there were something that we could do to ease the burdens you're carrying just now--besides praying for the two of you.
> 
> I understand what you mean regarding Fale's saying that Jesus is his doctor, but truly who else does he know as well who cares for him, besides you?
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Myfanwy, it is a good thing your Fale thinks the doctor is Jesus because my mom was a nurse from "the old days" and truly did think doctors could do no wrong...which proved very helpful in her last months, when she didn't want to do certain things. I told her doctor and when he visited her, it made all the difference in the world...1-2-3 she was doing it because her doctor said to...just a thought for you...maybe Fale would do the same if some issues come up for you. Sending virtual hugs and prayers to you (and Fale) - and to all who are in need of them!!!!
Click to expand...

Kathy it is actually the other way around- Fale's faith is so strong that he has absolute belief that Jesus will heal us both. I have terrible trouble getting him to take pills- he thinks 'Palagi' [european] medecine, should have miracle cures [especially when he sees me taking all my heart pills].


----------



## 5mmdpns

myfanwy, I believe the Respite care is for you. They will provide someone to come in and care for Fale while you take a "vacation" from him to see to your own things, like spending a few days away visiting your family. That way Fale is not left on his own. Check and see with them and find out for sure what this means. Hugs.


----------



## Lurker 2

5mmdpns said:


> myfanwy, I believe the Respite care is for you. They will provide someone to come in and care for Fale while you take a "vacation" from him to see to your own things, like spending a few days away visiting your family. That way Fale is not left on his own. Check and see with them and find out for sure what this means. Hugs.


Dear 5, I think in NZ it is the other way around! the carer support is the one for me- and Respite is for Fale to go temporarily into a home - problem is finding one he will accept- [ and won't end up making him worse]especially when he has been so dis-oriented by having those 5 weeks in Australia


----------



## west coast kitty

great photos of your trip Sorlenna - thanks for giving me a second hand view


----------



## Poledra65

Goodness, these TP's seem to get wild, were up to page 66 and I'm certainly not close to getting caught up. 

Dreamweaver, I sure hope things settle down for you soon, you have just waaay too much stress on your plate, thoughts and prayers for you always. 

Gingerwitch, so good to see you, had been wondering how you were doing. Hope DH is coming along fine. 

Marianne, I hope that you are "sprung" soon. lol...It sounds like quite a time you are having. 

Marge, so glad to hear from you, I have been thinking of you often, wish you were closer so that I could come help you and run you where you need to go. 

Myfanwy, hope you are having a nice quiet day. I went and helped a lady with weeding her yard this morning, my bending muscles are a bit sore, lol. 
The female kitten has decided she wants to try people food, we're having a heck of a time keeping her out of the plate, it's funny now, but won't be so much later on, so we are going to teach her one way or another. She sure is a stubborn little cus though. lol
But DH is hooked, Bruno is a love but not quite as pushy, or adventurous. 

Well, hugs and prayer to all who need them, we'll I guess we can all use them. I'm off to do a bit more catch up, I think I'll start going backwards, seem to go faster. 

Ooops. a little cat just got into trouble, trying to drink DH's iced tea.


----------



## 5mmdpns

myfanwy said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy, I believe the Respite care is for you. They will provide someone to come in and care for Fale while you take a "vacation" from him to see to your own things, like spending a few days away visiting your family. That way Fale is not left on his own. Check and see with them and find out for sure what this means. Hugs.
> 
> 
> 
> Dear 5, I think in NZ it is the other way around! the carer support is the one for me- and Respite is for Fale to go temporarily into a home - problem is finding one he will accept- [ and won't end up making him worse]especially when he has been so dis-oriented by having those 5 weeks in Australia
Click to expand...

The word respite (here in Canada) referrs to the repreive from the caring giving duties the carer has because of caring for the loved one. Check back into that and make sure on that. Here, there are programs where the person will come into the home and stay for a while to give the care-giver time off and away to rejuvenate themselves. It is a widely recognized fact that without some respite, the care-givers actually get burned out from this full-time looking after the loved ones.

Respite means a temporary rest from or relief from duties.


----------



## west coast kitty

myfanwy - so pleased to hear that you and Fale qualify for assistance to make your lives a little easier.


----------



## Sorlenna

west coast kitty said:


> great photos of your trip Sorlenna - thanks for giving me a second hand view


I'm glad you liked them. I tried not to "overshare."


----------



## west coast kitty

daralene, no surprise that your dinner was a big hit, it sounded scrumptious. Hope you have a chance to rest up before your next group of visitors arrive


----------



## gottastch

myfanwy said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Myfanwy, I think that you must know by now that we all hold you so dear to our hearts and wish that there were something that we could do to ease the burdens you're carrying just now--besides praying for the two of you.
> 
> I understand what you mean regarding Fale's saying that Jesus is his doctor, but truly who else does he know as well who cares for him, besides you?
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Myfanwy, it is a good thing your Fale thinks the doctor is Jesus because my mom was a nurse from "the old days" and truly did think doctors could do no wrong...which proved very helpful in her last months, when she didn't want to do certain things. I told her doctor and when he visited her, it made all the difference in the world...1-2-3 she was doing it because her doctor said to...just a thought for you...maybe Fale would do the same if some issues come up for you. Sending virtual hugs and prayers to you (and Fale) - and to all who are in need of them!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kathy it is actually the other way around- Fale's faith is so strong that he has absolute belief that Jesus will heal us both. I have terrible trouble getting him to take pills- he thinks 'Palagi' [european] medecine, should have miracle cures [especially when he sees me taking all my heart pills].
Click to expand...

Oh dang it! I was so looking for a "silver lining" for you. Continued strength and understanding to you!!!!


----------



## afoster

Peggy Beryl said:


> The finger should be staightened--she will be sorry later if it is not done now.


Yes if not done now, she may need surgery, not to mention arthritis later in life.


----------



## ivyrain

budasha said:


> ivyrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Budasha,
> My daughter has had an ongoing battle with pain and been on numerous medications. She was a cheerleader in HS and was dropped a lot. She has had surgery on one hip and will have the other one done someday. Anyway if the ideas from 5mmdpns don't work ( prayers that they will) my daughter just started on a Butrans patch. It is a patch she wears that keeps a continual amount of pain reliever in her system. It is working and doesn't cause the side effects some of the other drugs did. She is 29 now so this is an ongoing trial for her!
> 
> 
> 
> I've never heard of a Butrans patch. What kind of med is it? DH is taking oxycocet because of a back injury years ago. He says it doesn't do anything for him. He's been on so many different meds but most of them disagreed with him. The topical creams that 5mmdpns mentioned will, hopefully, help with the neuropathy in his feet. Hope your daughter's condition will improve. She is too young to be going through all that pain. I feel for her.
Click to expand...

I don't know what the drug is but it is working for her. She had been on a pain patch years ago and finally asked to be weaned off because she was so groggy and felt like she was missing her son's growing up. Since then she has been on several different pain meds. The last one was oxycoton and she almost died. 
She is now going to a pain management clinic and this is the latest thing she has tried. So far no negative side effects. I believe it is a fairly new product but not sure. 
Yesterday she had a nerve bundle in her lower back "burned"- several injections but it should control that pain from 2 months to 19 months the doctor said. They will try isolating the hip pain nerves after they get her back better.


----------



## ivyrain

Strawberry4u said:


> ivyrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Budasha,
> My daughter has had an ongoing battle with pain and been on numerous medications. She was a cheerleader in HS and was dropped a lot. She has had surgery on one hip and will have the other one done someday. Anyway if the ideas from 5mmdpns don't work ( prayers that they will) my daughter just started on a Butrans patch. It is a patch she wears that keeps a continual amount of pain reliever in her system. It is working and doesn't cause the side effects some of the other drugs did. She is 29 now so this is an ongoing trial for her!
> 
> 
> 
> I had a patch many years ago. Has she tried a Tens unit? with the patch she can wear it for 24 to 48 hrs, correct then keep it off for 24hrs? if it's like the one I had, this might sound gross but please tell her to keep an eye out for darkening stools. I had to and therefore quit the patches. These patches are more then likely better then the ones I received years ago.
Click to expand...

Shay was on a Fentanyl patch several years ago but it made her groggy and lethargis and forgetful. She asked to be taken off and since then it has been trial and error. This Butrans patch needs changed every 7 days and she has been using it since the end of July. No negative side effects yet. I am just so glad she is off the Oxycotin!
They have talked about a Tens unit but it seems the doctors are trying to phase them out?


----------



## daralene

west coast kitty said:


> daralene, no surprise that your dinner was a big hit, it sounded scrumptious. Hope you have a chance to rest up before your next group of visitors arrive


We will see. One time I had the one set of company leaving and hurriedly got the sheets changed as the next group was arriving the same day within hours. I'm not up to this any more but I sure am in better shape now than I was that year. I'm not getting older, I'm getting better and I truly can say that. LOL Just talking with a girlfriend from high school who lives in Virginia and we were laughing about seeing our reflections and wondering how that could be us!!!


----------



## daralene

Sorlenna said:


> west coast kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> great photos of your trip Sorlenna - thanks for giving me a second hand view
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad you liked them. I tried not to "overshare."
Click to expand...

_____________________

Oh Sorlenna, I enjoyed your photos so much!!!! Thank you.
I think it makes it more interesting with photos.
Hugs

Ivyrain.....So sorry your daughter has had to live with so much pain. Sure hope these procedures help. What a scary time that must have been with the oxyconton and her almost dying. Lots of healing thoughts being sent her way.
Hugs


----------



## Poledra65

Althea said:


> Poledra, welcome back. Marianne, you are much in my thoughts, as are Just Jynx and Myfanwy and other care-givers, as well as all who are suffering and/or grieving at present. Regarding credit cards, I have always had only one. I keep a list of everything I charge to it, and the amount, and keep a running monthly total so I know exactly how much I spend and reconcile/check it against the account when it arrives each month - no nasty surprises this way. I use the card for just about every expense: groceries, petrol, paying utility bills, etc, and file the accounts away so that it's easy to compare, for example, my current electricity cost against the same period last year (up around $100 for the same amount of useage!) I also have an arrangement with the bank that they automatically transfer the money from my savings account to pay my credit card by the due date, so I have never had to pay any inerest on the card. No 'points' in this system, and the bank hates people like me because, apart from a $45 yearly fee for providing the card, they don't gain any 'profit' from me. And it saves a vulnerable little old lady carrying around a whole heap of cash! Muggings, home invasions, etc., are on the increase here at an alarming rate. 11.45 a.m. Wednesday in Adelaide, and time to get off my backside and do a few things. Warm wishes to all. Oh, that peanut butter candy sounds wickedly good.


Thank you Althea, I miss my time at the Tea Party, but Lord I seem to always be on the move lately, either working here at home, Stepmothers, Aunts, or elsewhere. My cousins wife just had back surgery and I volunteered to help out if they need it. Hope she heals quickly, I think they fused it. Hopefully things will slow down though so that I can be here more.


----------



## Poledra65

Sorlenna, great pics, isn't San Juan Capistrano gorgeous? Saw some of it when we were on vacation to Disney years ago. Thank you for sharing them with us.
So happy for your daughter, that is wonderful news.


----------



## Poledra65

Daralene ,you certainly have been busy with travel, friends, and family. It sounds like a lovey time even though it means a tighter budget next month.


----------



## Poledra65

Myfanwy, so glad you are getting some help, anything is better than nothing. I know what you mean about Fale's knowing he's forgetting, that has to be very frustrating for him, making things more difficult. 
Prayers and hugs from afar.


----------



## ivyrain

Ivyrain.....So sorry your daughter has had to live with so much pain. Sure hope these procedures help. What a scary time that must have been with the oxyconton and her almost dying. Lots of healing thoughts being sent her way.
Hugs[/quote]

Prayers are the only thing that have worked continually! I truly do appreciate them. Her doctor had her on the oxy 3 times a day and also Ambien. She went through a very pained time and the Ambien messed up her thinking and she ended up taking way too much oxy. She was in the hospital for 4 days. We came so close to losing her....
Anyway God is in control and answers prayers. Thank you so much for such caring.


----------



## jheiens

Ladies--I had a TENS unit over 30 year ago following gall bladder/appendectomy surgery. By using it I was able to get out of the hospital bed and walk the halls (upright) without pain from the first day following the procedures. It was wonderful to be that free of pain. Acouple of lyears later, I again needed abdominal surgery and requested the same unit, a TENS. I was able to get to my knees and lean over the tub at the hospital to wash my hair without getting my surgical dressing wet--all without pain.
By the time I was discharged, I moved freely and standing tall and never regressed to the pain. 

Ohio Joy


----------



## Redkimba

preston said:


> i have never heard of this redkimba - can you elaborate.
> 
> sam


I'm not sure which part to elaborate on, but in re: the 1940s experiment - this woman decided to use the WWII rationing system used in Britain. She's using those recipes, exercising, etc. and doing amazingly well.

I'm fascinated by the experiments of trying to live under that set of circumstances. I prefer shows like Colonial House, 1940s House, etc. It's just... I'm just weird, I guess.

(historical geek alert...)

On a slightly different note: I started with a local Walkers group tonight. We walked 3 miles in about 1 hour. My legs are not as sore I thought they would be, but tomorrow may be a different story.

I'm off to the couch for Big Bang Theory & a greek yogurt.


----------



## Poledra65

Myfanwy, I have a recipe for flea collars, 
1 soft material collar
1/2 teaspoon alcohol
1 drop Cedarwood oil
1 drop Lavender oil
1 drop Citronella oil
1 drio /thyme
4 Garlic capsuls or 2 drops of : (1 teapsoon vegetable oil + 1 drop of garlic essential oil)
If using Garlic Capsules, break them open to add to mixture. 
Blend ingredients together and pour over collar until fully absorbed; leave to dry before putting on pet. Effective aprox 1 month. 

Bug Repellant: 
4 drops Thyme
8 drops Lavender
4 drops Peppermint 
2 drops on cotton wool and leave by bed, put 1 drop on pieces of tissue paper and hang around doors and windows. 
Use 2 drops in 2 teaspoons of oil for a body rub or add to neat oil for a lotion or cream. 
For a water based splash, add 5 drops witch hazel then dilute in 4 Tablespoons water, shake well.


----------



## Poledra65

Pammie, so glad things sound like they are going well for your daughter, hope things get better for your mom. 

Joe, hope you got everything straightened out for your mom, glad you sound to be doing so much better. 

Southern Gal, I sure hope that things work out for you all, I can't imagine how difficult things must be on your mom and the rest of you. 

Sam, my stepmother kinda wants a Roomba, but she knows the cats will just use it for riding around on. lol...figures that won't help get anything done.


----------



## Althea

Good morning (Adelaide time: 11.40 a.m. Thursday) to all TPers. Sorlenna, I loved your photos, especially those of Capistrano. They reminded me of the song, 'When the swallows come back to Capistrano'. I remember having a version of that song sung by Pat Boone, and I gather that the song is much older than that, too. For those in need of a smile, this old joke came back to me 'out of the blue' the other day, so I thought I'd share it with you:
Robin Hood is lying on his death-bed, surrounded by his merry men. He asks them to bring him his bow and arrow, and then says, "Wherever this arrow lands, there will I be buried". So they burried him on top of the wardrobe.
Well, it amused ME! Warm wishes to all. PS: Good to hear from Darowil: I wonder how her daughter Maryanne is getting along: she was in hospital in Rumania suffering from pneumonia.


----------



## Poledra65

Well, my Stepmother has an appointment with a specialist next week, we are going to go with her since it's in Fort Collins, Co. She's been having bone pain for several months, the steroids were helping, but she has to be off all meds for 6 weeks before appointment, her doctor is leaning to MS. We are praying not, but we will deal with whatever we have to, if you all can add her to your prays, Marla and I would both appreciate it. 
Thanks everybody. 
Hugs.


----------



## Poledra65

Althea said:


> Good morning (Adelaide time: 11.40 a.m. Thursday) to all TPers. Sorlenna, I loved your photos, especially those of Capistrano. They reminded me of the song, 'When the swallows come back to Capistrano'. I remember having a version of that song sung by Pat Boone, and I gather that the song is much older than that, too. For those in need of a smile, this old joke came back to me 'out of the blue' the other day, so I thought I'd share it with you:
> Robin Hood is lying on his death-bed, surrounded by his merry men. He asks them to bring him his bow and arrow, and then says, "Wherever this arrow lands, there will I be buried". So they burried him on top of the wardrobe.
> Well, it amused ME! Warm wishes to all. PS: Good to hear from Darowil: I wonder how her daughter Maryanne is getting along: she was in hospital in Rumania suffering from pneumonia.


lol, I like that, my luck would be buried in a swamp or the bathroom. lol


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Myfanwy, I have a recipe for flea collars,
> 1 soft material collar
> 1/2 teaspoon alcohol
> 1 drop Cedarwood oil
> 1 drop Lavender oil
> 1 drop Citronella oil
> 1 drio /thyme
> 4 Garlic capsuls or 2 drops of : (1 teapsoon vegetable oil + 1 drop of garlic essential oil)
> If using Garlic Capsules, break them open to add to mixture.
> Blend ingredients together and pour over collar until fully absorbed; leave to dry before putting on pet. Effective aprox 1 month.
> 
> Bug Repellant:
> 4 drops Thyme
> 8 drops Lavender
> 4 drops Peppermint
> 2 drops on cotton wool and leave by bed, put 1 drop on pieces of tissue paper and hang around doors and windows.
> Use 2 drops in 2 teaspoons of oil for a body rub or add to neat oil for a lotion or cream.
> For a water based splash, add 5 drops witch hazel then dilute in 4 Tablespoons water, shake well.


Kaye, that is wonderful- I so prefer the natural remedy!


----------



## Sorlenna

myfanwy said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Myfanwy, I have a recipe for flea collars
> 
> 
> 
> Kaye, that is wonderful- I so prefer the natural remedy!
Click to expand...

Thanks for that! We don't have fleas or ticks here (too dry), but I will recommend it to DD--their dog has allergies to certain things!


----------



## pammie1234

Poledra, Thank you so much. It is so nice to see her happy. She was a very unhappy girl this summer. Hopefully, things will continue to go well.


----------



## Poledra65

Glad you all like the natural remedy for fleas and ticks, I try to stay as close to natural as possible since who knows what all the chemicals we put into our bodies without realizing it do.


----------



## gottastch

Poledra65 said:


> Glad you all like the natural remedy for fleas and ticks, I try to stay as close to natural as possible since who knows what all the chemicals we put into our bodies without realizing it do.


Me too!


----------



## Poledra65

Okay, just to let you all know, I changed my pic again. She really wanted that cookie. lol
Here she's trying to drink his iced tea.


----------



## gottastch

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, just to let you all know, I changed my pic again. She really wanted that cookie. lol
> Here she's trying to drink his iced tea.


Such a sweet little baby, how could you refuse her?


----------



## Poledra65

gottastch said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, just to let you all know, I changed my pic again. She really wanted that cookie. lol
> Here she's trying to drink his iced tea.
> 
> 
> 
> Such a sweet little baby, how could you refuse her?
Click to expand...

Lol! DH had his work cut out with her, she's nothing if not determined, and stubborn. Her brother is just so sweet and unassuming compared to her. lol


----------



## gottastch

We let our kitty have popcorn once in a great while. She gets her own tiny bowl with just a few and you should see her look the kernels over and so dainty she is to pick out just the right one and eat it...hahahaha


----------



## gottastch

Poledra65 said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, just to let you all know, I changed my pic again. She really wanted that cookie. lol
> Here she's trying to drink his iced tea.
> 
> 
> 
> Such a sweet little baby, how could you refuse her?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol! DH had his work cut out with her, she's nothing if not determined, and stubborn. Her brother is just so sweet and unassuming compared to her. lol
Click to expand...

Love it! Looks like if the kitty doesn't get the sandwich, the dog just might - hahahaha! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mjs

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, just to let you all know, I changed my pic again. She really wanted that cookie. lol
> Here she's trying to drink his iced tea.


What a dear little one.


----------



## carol's gifts

Poledra65 said:


> Well, my Stepmother has an appointment with a specialist next week, we are going to go with her since it's in Fort Collins, Co. She's been having bone pain for several months, the steroids were helping, but she has to be off all meds for 6 weeks before appointment, her doctor is leaning to MS. We are praying not, but we will deal with whatever we have to, if you all can add her to your prays, Marla and I would both appreciate it.
> Thanks everybody.
> Hugs.


Will keep her in my prayers! Praying for a good report! :wink:


----------



## Sorlenna

Well, here I am at the end of the day feeling I got nothing accomplished...happens from time to time, so I will go to sleep and start again tomorrow, sending prayers and good thoughts to all...hope I will feel more energized in the morning--need to get back on the bike and get some knitting done before and after work! I'll see you all later!


----------



## carol's gifts

myfanwy said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Myfanwy, I think that you must know by now that we all hold you so dear to our hearts and wish that there were something that we could do to ease the burdens you're carrying just now--besides praying for the two of you.
> 
> I understand what you mean regarding Fale's saying that Jesus is his doctor, but truly who else does he know as well who cares for him, besides you?
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Myfanwy, it is a good thing your Fale thinks the doctor is Jesus because my mom was a nurse from "the old days" and truly did think doctors could do no wrong...which proved very helpful in her last months, when she didn't want to do certain things. I told her doctor and when he visited her, it made all the difference in the world...1-2-3 she was doing it because her doctor said to...just a thought for you...maybe Fale would do the same if some issues come up for you. Sending virtual hugs and prayers to you (and Fale) - and to all who are in need of them!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The lady from Needs Assessment has been and gone- Fale took quite a 'shine' to her which is all to the good. We qualify for help with bed linen changing- hanging out the washing- scrubbing the shower and toilet and cleaning the floors- an hour and a halfs worth each week, I will be able to get half-price taxi chits- I am not quite sure when I am allowed to use them- Respite care 28 days a year and Carer Support- not quite sure yet what that involves- but life feels a lot more hopeful.
Click to expand...

Myfanwy hope these pictures will brighten your days.


----------



## preston

strawberry4u - go here.

http://www.irobot.com/us/

sam

Sam, What's a roomba?[/quote]


----------



## margewhaples

Well at last I've come to the end of today's posts. So glad myfawy that you have some assistance now however 11/2 hours is hardly helpful. I wish that I was there with you to help as I have for many of my friends during my retirement. Can you request assistance from the church as I know that they have many helpful programs and often the bishop will arrange help for his parishners. It sounds to me as if you need at least a day every other week for personal health. When I was arranging help for my patients I would suggest 4hrs 2-3 times a wk. This would permit shopping and doctors appts and such. Make sure that you verbalize the real needs and the problems with care in a list to discuss with the worker. The more documentation the better. Ajournal with the day to day problems innumerated gives the worker ideas as to what your needs are. You need to stay rested and healthy to give care such as he will need over the long haul. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Lurker 2

carol's gifts said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Myfanwy, I think that you must know by now that we all hold you so dear to our hearts and wish that there were something that we could do to ease the burdens you're carrying just now--besides praying for the two of you.
> 
> I understand what you mean regarding Fale's saying that Jesus is his doctor, but truly who else does he know as well who cares for him, besides you?
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Myfanwy, it is a good thing your Fale thinks the doctor is Jesus because my mom was a nurse from "the old days" and truly did think doctors could do no wrong...which proved very helpful in her last months, when she didn't want to do certain things. I told her doctor and when he visited her, it made all the difference in the world...1-2-3 she was doing it because her doctor said to...just a thought for you...maybe Fale would do the same if some issues come up for you. Sending virtual hugs and prayers to you (and Fale) - and to all who are in need of them!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The lady from Needs Assessment has been and gone- Fale took quite a 'shine' to her which is all to the good. We qualify for help with bed linen changing- hanging out the washing- scrubbing the shower and toilet and cleaning the floors- an hour and a halfs worth each week, I will be able to get half-price taxi chits- I am not quite sure when I am allowed to use them- Respite care 28 days a year and Carer Support- not quite sure yet what that involves- but life feels a lot more hopeful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Myfanwy hope these pictures will brighten your days.
Click to expand...

Thanks Carol! that is a lovely sunset! good to see the other pics. from your life!!! I particularly love your new avatar!


----------



## carol's gifts

preston said:


> hey joe - hope to see you sometime this weekend - are you getting enough rest?
> 
> sam


 :wink: Hi Sam and all my TP friends. I have finally got back on to the TP. On the 28th of this month I will be gone for about 2 weeks. I am going to Alabama to celebrate my Brother's birthday with him. His BD is Labor Day weekend, and mine is in October--so we will celebrate together. A friend is going to ride with me so I don't have to be on the road by myself. She's funny, and has a very positive attitude. Looking forward to getting away and visit my brother, cousins, aunt, uncle (my mother's bro & sis) Plan to stop in Atlanta to see the Aquarium built there in 2005. My daughter is going to meet up with us and spend the day;then we will go to her house in North Augusta, SC for a couple days. Won't be too far from Marianne, but will not have time to drive to her area. I wish we could because Helen, Ga. is a beautiful town. Anyway, good to be able to get back and talk with my TP friends. Sorry to hear so many are having health issues. This has been a difficult time for me trying to find"a new normal". Right now nothing seems normal. My heart is still healing. Preston, you are doing a wonderful job with the TP. Your efforts are very much needed and appreciated. You "took the bull by the horns", and began to lead us to good food, good company and support, good place to be to hang out!! Thanks!!!


----------



## preston

poledra - thanks so much for these recipes - now i have to see in this small country town whether someplace sells essential oils.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Myfanwy, I have a recipe for flea collars,
> 1 soft material collar
> 1/2 teaspoon alcohol
> 1 drop Cedarwood oil
> 1 drop Lavender oil
> 1 drop Citronella oil
> 1 drio /thyme
> 4 Garlic capsuls or 2 drops of : (1 teapsoon vegetable oil + 1 drop of garlic essential oil)
> If using Garlic Capsules, break them open to add to mixture.
> Blend ingredients together and pour over collar until fully absorbed; leave to dry before putting on pet. Effective aprox 1 month.
> 
> Bug Repellant:
> 4 drops Thyme
> 8 drops Lavender
> 4 drops Peppermint
> 2 drops on cotton wool and leave by bed, put 1 drop on pieces of tissue paper and hang around doors and windows.
> Use 2 drops in 2 teaspoons of oil for a body rub or add to neat oil for a lotion or cream.
> For a water based splash, add 5 drops witch hazel then dilute in 4 Tablespoons water, shake well.


----------



## gottastch

Welcome back, Carol. We are all here for you! Take your time...no time table on anything you've gone through. Just know that KP is showering you with prayers and good energy, as Sam says. Have a great time with your family!


----------



## preston

my cats don't ride it but they do put up with it. sophie will lay on the floor and bat at it - neither hickory or the cats will move when it comes so it just bumps into them turns around and does the other way. they usually don't even open their eyes. lol

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Pammie, so glad things sound like they are going well for your daughter, hope things get better for your mom.
> 
> Joe, hope you got everything straightened out for your mom, glad you sound to be doing so much better.
> 
> Southern Gal, I sure hope that things work out for you all, I can't imagine how difficult things must be on your mom and the rest of you.
> 
> Sam, my stepmother kinda wants a Roomba, but she knows the cats will just use it for riding around on. lol...figures that won't help get anything done.


----------



## preston

i loved it althea - very funny - thanks for sharing.

sam



Althea said:


> Good morning (Adelaide time: 11.40 a.m. Thursday) to all TPers. Sorlenna, I loved your photos, especially those of Capistrano. They reminded me of the song, 'When the swallows come back to Capistrano'. I remember having a version of that song sung by Pat Boone, and I gather that the song is much older than that, too. For those in need of a smile, this old joke came back to me 'out of the blue' the other day, so I thought I'd share it with you:
> Robin Hood is lying on his death-bed, surrounded by his merry men. He asks them to bring him his bow and arrow, and then says, "Wherever this arrow lands, there will I be buried". So they burried him on top of the wardrobe.
> Well, it amused ME! Warm wishes to all. PS: Good to hear from Darowil: I wonder how her daughter Maryanne is getting along: she was in hospital in Rumania suffering from pneumonia.


----------



## Lurker 2

Dear Marge- if only! but a little is a great deal more than the none at all I have been coping with ever since I got back from Scotland, 6th October last year- the card the lady left had gone missing- and I could not recall what she represented- it is hard to ask when you don't have the words! I was so delighted when we were told it was not Alzheimer's that I went happily for a considerable time on my own steam- then the term Korsakoff's was mentioned- and I was only too well aware of what could happen to the souls struck down with that one- My Dad was so lucky it was not his fate. [He likewise had 'enjoyed ' too many drinks in his time]. Although he had an allergy to whisky, which as a Scot was a problem when after sealing a deal at work- people always shouted him a whisky. Mum could tell what had happened as soon as he set foot in the door- and Dad was too polite to refuse- to his downfall.



margewhaples said:


> Well at last I've come to the end of today's posts. So glad myfawy that you have some assistance now however 11/2 hours is hardly helpful. I wish that I was there with you to help as I have for many of my friends during my retirement. Can you request assistance from the church as I know that they have many helpful programs and often the bishop will arrange help for his parishners. It sounds to me as if you need at least a day every other week for personal health. When I was arranging help for my patients I would suggest 4hrs 2-3 times a wk. This would permit shopping and doctors appts and such. Make sure that you verbalize the real needs and the problems with care in a list to discuss with the worker. The more documentation the better. Ajournal with the day to day problems innumerated gives the worker ideas as to what your needs are. You need to stay rested and healthy to give care such as he will need over the long haul. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Strawberry4u

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, just to let you all know, I changed my pic again. She really wanted that cookie. lol
> Here she's trying to drink his iced tea.


 How cute she is.


----------



## preston

puff my yellow fluffy cat loves people food - she will sit beside me and try to take it right off my plate - sometimes i let her. oops - should i have said that - i also feed the dog off my fork. they are famiy. lol heidi usually has a heart attack when i do it in front of her. lol

sam



gottastch said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, just to let you all know, I changed my pic again. She really wanted that cookie. lol
> Here she's trying to drink his iced tea.
> 
> 
> 
> Such a sweet little baby, how could you refuse her?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol! DH had his work cut out with her, she's nothing if not determined, and stubborn. Her brother is just so sweet and unassuming compared to her. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Love it! Looks like if the kitty doesn't get the sandwich, the dog just might - hahahaha! Thanks for sharing!
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

carol's gifts - what a great picture of you.

sam



carol's gifts said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, my Stepmother has an appointment with a specialist next week, we are going to go with her since it's in Fort Collins, Co. She's been having bone pain for several months, the steroids were helping, but she has to be off all meds for 6 weeks before appointment, her doctor is leaning to MS. We are praying not, but we will deal with whatever we have to, if you all can add her to your prays, Marla and I would both appreciate it.
> Thanks everybody.
> Hugs.
> 
> 
> 
> Will keep her in my prayers! Praying for a good report! :wink:
Click to expand...


----------



## Strawberry4u

carol's gifts said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey joe - hope to see you sometime this weekend - are you getting enough rest?
> 
> carol's gifts it's so good to hear from you and it sounds like you have a busy schedule lined up. I'm so happy to hear your heart is starting to heal. The picture of the deck and landscaping is beautiful. It looks like a nice place to relax. I wish you well and may God bless you and help you heal.
Click to expand...


----------



## Strawberry4u

preston said:


> strawberry4u - go here.
> 
> http://www.irobot.com/us/
> 
> sam
> 
> Sam, What's a roomba?


[/quote]

Hi Sam, it looks really cool. Do they really work that good?


----------



## Strawberry4u

I have a Tens unit I wear every day. The unit is the size of a deck of cards with wires and pads you place on the areas that are causing you pain. Then you can adjust the pulse as high or low to relieve the pain. My insurance paid for it and then I order new pads every month. It's helped me through some awful days and I don't like to take pain pills. I get scared of being addicted to them. My sister says I'm nuts, that at my age she wouldn't worry about it because it's easier to keep the pain under control then to let it get so bad that it's hard to get it back in control. If that makes sense?


----------



## preston

i love mine strawberry - does a great job of picking up the cat and dog hair on my carpet - think it will do even greater when i get my hardwood floors down. i think you would love it.

so nice to sit and knit and watch it sweeping the floor for you - lol.

sam



Strawberry4u said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> strawberry4u - go here.
> 
> http://www.irobot.com/us/
> 
> sam
> 
> Sam, What's a roomba?
Click to expand...

Hi Sam, it looks really cool. Do they really work that good?[/quote]


----------



## oddball

Carol- That is a lovely photo of you.I hope you are beginning to feel a little better though I know it is hard for you. Enjoy your beautiful memories of your dear hubby be it with tears or smiles. Blessings to you.
Lin x


----------



## carol's gifts

margewhaples said:


> Well at last I've come to the end of today's posts. So glad myfawy that you have some assistance now however 11/2 hours is hardly helpful. I wish that I was there with you to help as I have for many of my friends during my retirement. Can you request assistance from the church as I know that they have many helpful programs and often the bishop will arrange help for his parishners. It sounds to me as if you need at least a day every other week for personal health. When I was arranging help for my patients I would suggest 4hrs 2-3 times a wk. This would permit shopping and doctors appts and such. Make sure that you verbalize the real needs and the problems with care in a list to discuss with the worker. The more documentation the better. Ajournal with the day to day problems innumerated gives the worker ideas as to what your needs are. You need to stay rested and healthy to give care such as he will need over the long haul. Marlark Marge.


 :thumbup: Great Advise--been there so I know. At the last couple of months Fred did not want me to go out afraid something would happen to me. Most of the time I would only be gone for an hour or two versus the six hour span. The VA furnished an aide two days a week for six hours. I had a great aide and caregiver. After Fred passed my blood sugar went back to normal!! Guess the stress of it all raised it??


----------



## carol's gifts

oddball said:


> Carol- That is a lovely photo of you.I hope you are beginning to feel a little better though I know it is hard for you. Enjoy your beautiful memories of your dear hubby be it with tears or smiles. Blessings to you.
> Lin x


 :lol: Thank you so much for such beautiful words. The TP friends have been such a big support even when I could not get on and type, I could read some of and on. I keep his picture close by my bed and hold it close when it gets hard moments--it brings me real comfort. Your words help heal my heart. May you be blessed!!


----------



## KateB

myfanwy said:


> I always felt that the strength of belief we held would keep us together- I truly believe Jesus was the most remarkable physician we have ever known. Life has been tough lately- but if you could hear Fale now- singing along to a hymn on his Samoan programme- you would understand why usually life at home is a joy- it is also that he is so aware of forgetting- if that makes sense.


That's hard that he's aware of forgetting. With my mum, she had no idea that she was any different which was good because getting dementia was her worst fear. Keeping you both in my thoughts. ((((hugs)))) Kate.


----------



## carol's gifts

Strawberry4u said:


> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey joe - hope to see you sometime this weekend - are you getting enough rest?
> 
> carol's gifts it's so good to hear from you and it sounds like you have a busy schedule lined up. I'm so happy to hear your heart is starting to heal. The picture of the deck and landscaping is beautiful. It looks like a nice place to relax. I wish you well and may God bless you and help you heal.
> 
> 
> 
> :wink: Thank you-- I seem to stay too busy sometimes, but it does help to get thru the day. God had been so good to me. Fred's daughter has had some health issues so I have been free to go with her to her appointments, and stand with her thru her issues. We are all very happy together, and grandchildren are back off to college. Exciting time for these young people--they are great to include me in their plans and conversation. A lot of love and family support. Was able to go to family graduation parties, and off to college parties--cook-outs. There are some great young adults still around!!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## KateB

Southern Gal
ivyrain said:


> Not an easy situation for any of you. Horrible when the roles are reversed with parents, isn't it. Hugs to you all.((()))


----------



## KateB

myfanwy said:


> [
> 
> The lady from Needs Assessment has been and gone- Fale took quite a 'shine' to her which is all to the good. We qualify for help with bed linen changing- hanging out the washing- scrubbing the shower and toilet and cleaning the floors- an hour and a halfs worth each week, I will be able to get half-price taxi chits- I am not quite sure when I am allowed to use them- Respite care 28 days a year and Carer Support- not quite sure yet what that involves- but life feels a lot more hopeful.


That's good news, Julie, really pleased for you.


----------



## carol's gifts

preston said:


> carol's gifts - what a great picture of you.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, my Stepmother has an appointment with a specialist next week, we are going to go with her since it's in Fort Collins, Co. She's been having bone pain for several months, the steroids were helping, but she has to be off all meds for 6 weeks before appointment, her doctor is leaning to MS. We are praying not, but we will deal with whatever we have to, if you all can add her to your prays, Marla and I would both appreciate it.
> Thanks everybody.
> Hugs.
> 
> 
> 
> Will keep her in my prayers! Praying for a good report! :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

 :wink: Thanks Sam. I know life must go on;I just have to get thru this emptiness feeling. Thanks for keeping our community of great friends going--we all do need each other. It feels good to be able to share our hurts as well as our joys.


----------



## Southern Gal

i am having a nice early morn, maddi has pooped out again, bailey went back to bed with dad and the cats are doing their thing. when we had little tootie,she passed away from hair ball problems, so i really take care about that with these two. but tootie, loved ice cream, didn't care for any other people food, but you just get an ice cream anything out and here she would come slipping up and would ease closer, like if she did it slow, you wouldn't notice, sam, she and i shared many an ice cream, she never ate much just a few licks. even though i know personally that a cat has the worst and most bacteria in their salava, tootie bit bj once when she was little (that was the tree climbing experience) he could have lost his arm and hand had we waited much longer to go to er. just didn't know. but i still shared with her.
myfanway, i know with mom, as things got worse with dad she qualified for more time. the lady that comes every morn, strictly takes care of dads personal needs and does his bed while he showers. the other ladies come just to be sure he is safe and have him lay to keep his feet from swelling. but anytime you can get away do so, mom even uses them so she can go outside for hrs at a time to garden.
Redkimba, i too love the Big Bang Theory, i have just discovered it this yr and now i am hooked. love each person on there. 
gonna go grab myself another cup of coffee and sit and ponder a while today. later


----------



## Lurker 2

Thank you Kate especially for the (((HUG))) ! Did you get to Skye? I failed to take note of the Glasgow weather bug when I booted the computer!



KateB said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I always felt that the strength of belief we held would keep us together- I truly believe Jesus was the most remarkable physician we have ever known. Life has been tough lately- but if you could hear Fale now- singing along to a hymn on his Samoan programme- you would understand why usually life at home is a joy- it is also that he is so aware of forgetting- if that makes sense.
> 
> 
> 
> That's hard that he's aware of forgetting. With my mum, she had no idea that she was any different which was good because getting dementia was her worst fear. Keeping you both in my thoughts. ((((hugs)))) Kate.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

First of all I have to educate her to my ways- I don't do a lot of housework other than the cooking- but if I am doing it I like to do it thoroughly, and well! Ringo loves 'people food' especially cauliflower cheese!!! I don't tell Fale he licks my bowl-before it gets washed he would have 'kittens'!!!...



Southern Gal said:


> i am having a nice early morn, maddi has pooped out again, bailey went back to bed with dad and the cats are doing their thing. when we had little tootie,she passed away from hair ball problems, so i really take care about that with these two. but tootie, loved ice cream, didn't care for any other people food, but you just get an ice cream anything out and here she would come slipping up and would ease closer, like if she did it slow, you wouldn't notice, sam, she and i shared many an ice cream, she never ate much just a few licks. even though i know personally that a cat has the worst and most bacteria in their salava, tootie bit bj once when she was little (that was the tree climbing experience) he could have lost his arm and hand had we waited much longer to go to er. just didn't know. but i still shared with her.
> myfanway, i know with mom, as things got worse with dad she qualified for more time. the lady that comes every morn, strictly takes care of dads personal needs and does his bed while he showers. the other ladies come just to be sure he is safe and have him lay to keep his feet from swelling. but anytime you can get away do so, mom even uses them so she can go outside for hrs at a time to garden.
> Redkimba, i too love the Big Bang Theory, i have just discovered it this yr and now i am hooked. love each person on there.
> gonna go grab myself another cup of coffee and sit and ponder a while today. later


----------



## Lurker 2

Thanks again, Kate!



KateB said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> The lady from Needs Assessment has been and gone- Fale took quite a 'shine' to her which is all to the good. We qualify for help with bed linen changing- hanging out the washing- scrubbing the shower and toilet and cleaning the floors- an hour and a halfs worth each week, I will be able to get half-price taxi chits- I am not quite sure when I am allowed to use them- Respite care 28 days a year and Carer Support- not quite sure yet what that involves- but life feels a lot more hopeful.
> 
> 
> 
> That's good news, Julie, really pleased for you.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

Fale is very good at looking after himself- all I have to do is remind him where he put his teeth, when he looses them, and scrub his back! It is so much better since he decided to stop drinking! He seems quite determined about that one, thank goodness! I am sure more will be there if/when the situation alters!



Southern Gal said:


> i am having a nice early morn, maddi has pooped out again, bailey went back to bed with dad and the cats are doing their thing. when we had little tootie,she passed away from hair ball problems, so i really take care about that with these two. but tootie, loved ice cream, didn't care for any other people food, but you just get an ice cream anything out and here she would come slipping up and would ease closer, like if she did it slow, you wouldn't notice, sam, she and i shared many an ice cream, she never ate much just a few licks. even though i know personally that a cat has the worst and most bacteria in their salava, tootie bit bj once when she was little (that was the tree climbing experience) he could have lost his arm and hand had we waited much longer to go to er. just didn't know. but i still shared with her.
> myfanway, i know with mom, as things got worse with dad she qualified for more time. the lady that comes every morn, strictly takes care of dads personal needs and does his bed while he showers. the other ladies come just to be sure he is safe and have him lay to keep his feet from swelling. but anytime you can get away do so, mom even uses them so she can go outside for hrs at a time to garden.
> Redkimba, i too love the Big Bang Theory, i have just discovered it this yr and now i am hooked. love each person on there.
> gonna go grab myself another cup of coffee and sit and ponder a while today. later


----------



## Lurker 2

I love all the photos Carol- that is great news about your sugar levels! [Carols Gifts, Carol]


----------



## Lurker 2

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday dear Budasha!
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## KateB

myfanwy said:


> Thank you Kate especially for the (((HUG))) ! Did you get to Skye? I failed to take note of the Glasgow weather bug when I booted the computer!
> 
> No, Julie we haven't made it to Skye yet as the weather forecast hasn't been good enough, but maybe sometime soon!


----------



## jheiens

Poledra--

Are you anywhere close to Reed Point, Montana? I just read that there will be a big shindig there the first or second weekend of September revolving around the moving of the sheep herds from summer to winter pastures. Parades, vendors etc. It's supposed to be about a six-block long affair through the main drag of town. 

You're the only one I know of even in the general are and thought it might be interesting for you to participate, if possible.

Check out Clara Park's Knitter's Review newsletter for more info. Ohio Joy


----------



## Poledra65

Carol, thank you so much. I love your pictures, but the sunset is gorgeous with all the clouds. 

I told her about your cat not moving Sam, lol...She's thinking about it.


----------



## Poledra65

jheiens said:


> Poledra--
> 
> Are you anywhere close to Reed Point, Montana? I just read that there will be a big shindig there the first or second weekend of September revolving around the moving of the sheep herds from summer to winter pastures. Parades, vendors etc. It's supposed to be about a six-block long affair through the main drag of town.
> 
> You're the only one I know of even in the general are and thought it might be interesting for you to participate, if possible.
> 
> Check out Clara Park's Knitter's Review newsletter for more info. Ohio Joy


I'm about 477 miles Southeast. That would be awesome to go to, if the Docs tell Stepmom she has to quit working, we may well drive up. Thank you, I'll look into that. Will you be going? Oh, probably not, lol, Ohio is quite a way away.


----------



## Poledra65

Well, I'm caught up the couple pages you all added last night, I still have a ton of pages to get caught up on up to that point though. Have to get ready to take Mocha back to the vet for part two of his surgery, they'll be keeping him overnight to keep an eye on him, especially with him being a sight hound and sensitive to anesthesia. So I'll see you all late, at some point. 

Hope everyone has a wonderful day/afternoon. Hugs.


----------



## 5mmdpns

tsk tsk tsk, Sam. Only using your fork to feed the lil darlings people food? My lil schnauzer loves her puddings from my bowl and she has to be spoon fed!!! haha, what Heidi does not see, does not hurt Heidi!!! My Lucky loves soup too and that requires a spoon! all else requires the fork! haha, what would we do without our beloved pets!

Going outside to clean the air filter on my lawnmower. It goes vroom vroom vroom, as if it is choking. So it is starved for air. My neighbour did have a look at it a few weeks ago but did not look at the air filter, so that is on the agenda today.

I think I am going to make that pb candy in the microwave today and bake a loaf of bread in my bread machine! Two neices are coming out on Monday. They are sisters and both graduated in the spring and as Mom and Dad and I were not able to come out to their graduation ceremonies, they are coming here. Another friend is coming out from Winnipeg as he was not able to get there either. Cooking the turkey & trimmings on Monday and new little potatoes. Mom and Dad dont know about this only that I am cooking turkey on Monday and will be bringing it over for supper on Monday. Mom is doing vegetables but of course, I will look after all of that besides!


----------



## Lurker 2

Wishing Mocha all the best! He reacts badly to the anaesthetics?
I will be investing in the essential oils you recommended- I am thrilled about the prospect of avoiding 'frontline' and 'advantage'
Ringo has something he is allergic to- possibly the fleas- fleas are very bad in Auckland some old houses have ground fleas, even with no pets. My first mother-in-law was absolutely scandalised- thought we were saying someone was 'dirty'!!!



Poledra65 said:


> Well, I'm caught up the couple pages you all added last night, I still have a ton of pages to get caught up on up to that point though. Have to get ready to take Mocha back to the vet for part two of his surgery, they'll be keeping him overnight to keep an eye on him, especially with him being a sight hound and sensitive to anesthesia. So I'll see you all late, at some point.
> 
> Hope everyone has a wonderful day/afternoon. Hugs.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Happy birthday Budasha!!  

Here is a little choir to sing the birthday song for you!
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :-o :-o :-o :-o :-o :-o


----------



## Lurker 2

Sounds like it will be fun, 5!!!



5mmdpns said:


> tsk tsk tsk, Sam. Only using your fork to feed the lil darlings people food? My lil schnauzer loves her puddings from my bowl and she has to be spoon fed!!! haha, what Heidi does not see, does not hurt Heidi!!! My Lucky loves soup too and that requires a spoon! all else requires the fork! haha, what would we do without our beloved pets!
> 
> Going outside to clean the air filter on my lawnmower. It goes vroom vroom vroom, as if it is choking. So it is starved for air. My neighbour did have a look at it a few weeks ago but did not look at the air filter, so that is on the agenda today.
> 
> I think I am going to make that pb candy in the microwave today and bake a loaf of bread in my bread machine! Two neices are coming out on Monday. They are sisters and both graduated in the spring and as Mom and Dad and I were not able to come out to their graduation ceremonies, they are coming here. Another friend is coming out from Winnipeg as he was not able to get there either. Cooking the turkey & trimmings on Monday and new little potatoes. Mom and Dad dont know about this only that I am cooking turkey on Monday and will be bringing it over for supper on Monday. Mom is doing vegetables but of course, I will look after all of that besides!


----------



## 5mmdpns

myfanwy said:


> Sounds like it will be fun, 5!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> tsk tsk tsk, Sam. Only using your fork to feed the lil darlings people food? My lil schnauzer loves her puddings from my bowl and she has to be spoon fed!!! haha, what Heidi does not see, does not hurt Heidi!!! My Lucky loves soup too and that requires a spoon! all else requires the fork! haha, what would we do without our beloved pets!
> 
> Going outside to clean the air filter on my lawnmower. It goes vroom vroom vroom, as if it is choking. So it is starved for air. My neighbour did have a look at it a few weeks ago but did not look at the air filter, so that is on the agenda today.
> 
> I think I am going to make that pb candy in the microwave today and bake a loaf of bread in my bread machine! Two neices are coming out on Monday. They are sisters and both graduated in the spring and as Mom and Dad and I were not able to come out to their graduation ceremonies, they are coming here. Another friend is coming out from Winnipeg as he was not able to get there either. Cooking the turkey & trimmings on Monday and new little potatoes. Mom and Dad dont know about this only that I am cooking turkey on Monday and will be bringing it over for supper on Monday. Mom is doing vegetables but of course, I will look after all of that besides!
Click to expand...

haha, good morning myfanwy (I say morning cause it is morning here!)!! How lovely to see you up and about! I just got back in from examining my lawnmower, it is sad and wants the day off so it just went vroom, and shut itself off! haha, will get the manual out and see what else I can do to it!!

Now I am off to clear the counter of my washed dishes so I can get the bread machine going! Do you have a solution to get the bread not so heavy? My white yeast bread is so dense! I am thinking about proofing the yeast before I put it into the bread machine.


----------



## Joe P

here it is Thursday already and I have not a bunch to say except Carol I loved your pictures of your family and the hat at the Disney Ice show was outragious (he he). Your belated husband looks like he is proud of the graduating grandson. 

When you all do the letters SIL DD DH etc. I have to really think because that does not register with me very well. I must be getting terribly old not to get that into my head after all this time with you kids. he he.

O'k, yesterday the food bank we rushed to was closed as they went to a funeral. They will be open today and we are going mid day. Then another damn hamburger from McDonald's for Mother, she never tires of them, of course I have to smell the the thing all the way home as we get it to go for her and her provider with sr. coffees. I shouldn't have swore I appologize but it is a thing with her and I need to get a grip. I just can't have the red meat or the gluten in the bun and I love the smell of them and I want one. humpf!!!!!!! Get over it Joe.

Then I pick them up again for another class at the other food bank which gives her extra points for attending to get extra food when she goes every two weeks at that one bank. Yesterday the class was on smoothies with fruit etc. and she liked it and loved getting out. She was a bit cranky to me and when I talked with her this a.m. she did not sleep well because she felt so bad being so cranky to me. I told her, "Mother, you have no one to get that cranky stuff out and I am it and I know that and sometimes I am a little cranky back, but then we are over it and no regrets." She admitted that was true but her endearing comment made my year,
"Joe, you are perfect in every way and you have done so much for me that no one else would have done, and I love you dearly." I said, "Mom, I know, now get in the shower and I will be there shortly to take you out with Tammy." She sounded much better then. 

When I blow off about Mom you all understand surely about our relationship and Ihope you don't think I am senior abusing her. If so speak up and I will curb my crankiness. He he. I love you all and you all sound reasonably well.

Someone mentioned some turkey sausage yesterday and I forgot to write it down because that needs to go on the grocery list or I think in Spanish Comestibles. Take care. joe p


----------



## KateB

Joe P said:


> here it is Thursday already and I have not a bunch to say except Carol I loved your pictures of your family and the hat at the Disney Ice show was outragious (he he). Your belated husband looks like he is proud of the graduating grandson.
> 
> When you all do the letters SIL DD DH etc. I have to really think because that does not register with me very well. I must be getting terribly old not to get that into my head after all this time with you kids. he he.
> 
> O'k, yesterday the food bank we rushed to was closed as they went to a funeral. They will be open today and we are going mid day. Then another damn hamburger from McDonald's for Mother, she never tires of them, of course I have to smell the the thing all the way home as we get it to go for her and her provider with sr. coffees. I shouldn't have swore I appologize but it is a thing with her and I need to get a grip. I just can't have the red meat or the gluten in the bun and I love the smell of them and I want one. humpf!!!!!!! Get over it Joe.
> 
> Then I pick them up again for another class at the other food bank which gives her extra points for attending to get extra food when she goes every two weeks at that one bank. Yesterday the class was on smoothies with fruit etc. and she liked it and loved getting out. She was a bit cranky to me and when I talked with her this a.m. she did not sleep well because she felt so bad being so cranky to me. I told her, "Mother, you have no one to get that cranky stuff out and I am it and I know that and sometimes I am a little cranky back, but then we are over it and no regrets." She admitted that was true but her endearing comment made my year,
> "Joe, you are perfect in every way and you have done so much for me that no one else would have done, and I love you dearly." I said, "Mom, I know, now get in the shower and I will be there shortly to take you out with Tammy." She sounded much better then.
> 
> When I blow off about Mom you all understand surely about our relationship and Ihope you don't think I am senior abusing her. If so speak up and I will curb my crankiness. He he. I love you all and you all sound reasonably well.
> 
> Someone mentioned some turkey sausage yesterday and I forgot to write it down because that needs to go on the grocery list or I think in Spanish Comestibles. Take care. joe p


Your mom's right Joe, you are a great son. I just hope that when I am in my dottage my two will do half as much for me! :lol:


----------



## Sorlenna

myfanwy said:


> Ringo has something he is allergic to- possibly the fleas- fleas are very bad in Auckland some old houses have ground fleas, even with no pets. My first mother-in-law was absolutely scandalised- thought we were saying someone was 'dirty'!!!


DD and SIL have a beagle who is allergic to the fleas or so the vet says--but his skin gets irritated by other things, too, it seems. I hope he will be able to tolerate the natural collar.



Joe P said:


> When I blow off about Mom you all understand surely about our relationship and Ihope you don't think I am senior abusing her. If so speak up and I will curb my crankiness. He he. I love you all and you all sound reasonably well.
> 
> Someone mentioned some turkey sausage yesterday and I forgot to write it down because that needs to go on the grocery list or I think in Spanish Comestibles. Take care. joe p


I understand, Joe--you need someone to let off steam to as well! We all get frustrated at times, and we are here to listen.

I was the one who mentioned the turkey sausage--the brand is Honeysuckle White and it comes in a tube. We really like it--and hardly any fat in it.

This morning Bub went back to work, and I have some as well...sigh. Vacation surely was nice, but real life must go on! I plan to get the second sleeve for the crocheted cardigan done by tonight and hope to get the sleeves set in, as that must be done before I add the border (got the fronts, back, and one sleeve done on the trip, but the border is quite wide and seems like the bulk of this thing). I did work on the second sleeve last night a little bit, so maybe my mojo is coming back. Then I really must get back to my shawl and find the yarn I need for GD's Christmas stocking!


----------



## jheiens

Not going any place soon. Had to buy new washer yesterday that we hadn'tplanned on.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2

THAT WOULD BE THE FIRST FACTOR TO CHECK-i Would make sure I had a fresh batch of yeast. Sometimes it can be heavy if you try to hurry it up too much!



5mmdpns said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like it will be fun, 5!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> tsk tsk tsk, Sam. Only using your fork to feed the lil darlings people food? My lil schnauzer loves her puddings from my bowl and she has to be spoon fed!!! haha, what Heidi does not see, does not hurt Heidi!!! My Lucky loves soup too and that requires a spoon! all else requires the fork! haha, what would we do without our beloved pets!
> 
> Going outside to clean the air filter on my lawnmower. It goes vroom vroom vroom, as if it is choking. So it is starved for air. My neighbour did have a look at it a few weeks ago but did not look at the air filter, so that is on the agenda today.
> 
> I think I am going to make that pb candy in the microwave today and bake a loaf of bread in my bread machine! Two neices are coming out on Monday. They are sisters and both graduated in the spring and as Mom and Dad and I were not able to come out to their graduation ceremonies, they are coming here. Another friend is coming out from Winnipeg as he was not able to get there either. Cooking the turkey & trimmings on Monday and new little potatoes. Mom and Dad dont know about this only that I am cooking turkey on Monday and will be bringing it over for supper on Monday. Mom is doing vegetables but of course, I will look after all of that besides!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haha, good morning myfanwy (I say morning cause it is morning here!)!! How lovely to see you up and about! I just got back in from examining my lawnmower, it is sad and wants the day off so it just went vroom, and shut itself off! haha, will get the manual out and see what else I can do to it!!
> 
> Now I am off to clear the counter of my washed dishes so I can get the bread machine going! Do you have a solution to get the bread not so heavy? My white yeast bread is so dense! I am thinking about proofing the yeast before I put it into the bread machine.
Click to expand...


----------



## 5mmdpns

Myfanwy, the yeast I have is nice and does work! it does rise nicely and proof well. However, Mom says that for her breadmachine, she needs to use 1 tablespoon. I thiink perhaps my book has a misprint in that it says 1 teaspoon. So I will try the tablespoon of yeast. I had to buy some new yeast a few months ago as the old yeast was dead. So likely, I did not have enough yeast. Mom says too that perhaps I need to tweek the amount of flour/water that the recipe calls for. I shall experiment with the amount of yeast first. Thank you for your help!!


----------



## Poledra65

Lol. My stepmother's xolo (mexican hairless) helps me drink my coffee and gets rather put out when I don't take him any when I go over. I've started giving him his own saucer as he doesn't exactly share well with me, thinks the WHOLE thing is his. lol
I have feed my manimals from forks/spoons, whatever, I know, I know, some feel it's gross, I have one friend who thinks she needs to throw away a dish the dogs have licked, but hey, at least it's all natural. lol.. Now I don't like licks on my face, that makes me crazy. 

He hasn't had any adverse effects yet, but they use a special anesthesia and take special precautions on him because sight hounds tend to be a bit sensative to them. 

Oh Joe, so abusive, good grief, how could any of us ever think that way, you are very loving to your mother. Sounds like a very healthy relationship to me, we all bicker a bit from time to time, it's just natural. 

Ooh jheiens, I feel for you buying a new washer, I've been taking washing to stepmothers as we haven't bought a washer yet, I'm holding out til we save enough to get what I want since I have one available, a bit inconvenient but available. 
Well, off to finish sewing a grocery bag now that I've solved the machines problem and then to go do some running around that needs to be done.


----------



## preston

thanks for the great pictures carol's gifts - and remember - there is no set time to grieve - sending you healing positive energy.

sam



carol's gifts said:


> oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> Carol- That is a lovely photo of you.I hope you are beginning to feel a little better though I know it is hard for you. Enjoy your beautiful memories of your dear hubby be it with tears or smiles. Blessings to you.
> Lin x
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: Thank you so much for such beautiful words. The TP friends have been such a big support even when I could not get on and type, I could read some of and on. I keep his picture close by my bed and hold it close when it gets hard moments--it brings me real comfort. Your words help heal my heart. May you be blessed!!
Click to expand...


----------



## budasha

5mmdpns said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ivyrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Budasha,
> My daughter has had an ongoing battle with pain and been on numerous medications. She was a cheerleader in HS and was dropped a lot. She has had surgery on one hip and will have the other one done someday. Anyway if the ideas from 5mmdpns don't work ( prayers that they will) my daughter just started on a Butrans patch. It is a patch she wears that keeps a continual amount of pain reliever in her system. It is working and doesn't cause the side effects some of the other drugs did. She is 29 now so this is an ongoing trial for her!
> 
> 
> 
> I've never heard of a Butrans patch. What kind of med is it? DH is taking oxycocet because of a back injury years ago. He says it doesn't do anything for him. He's been on so many different meds but most of them disagreed with him. The topical creams that 5mmdpns mentioned will, hopefully, help with the neuropathy in his feet. Hope your daughter's condition will improve. She is too young to be going through all that pain. I feel for her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Butrans patch is an opioid analgesic and I am pretty sure that since he is already on an opioid medication, this one wont be able to be added to his medication regime. The Butrans and the oxycocet both turn into a form of morphine once the body has absorbed and processed them. Try those creams and see what happens.
Click to expand...

Will do. I spoke with the pharmacy and they are going to set up an appointment with him to go over his meds.


----------



## budasha

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, just to let you all know, I changed my pic again. She really wanted that cookie. lol
> Here she's trying to drink his iced tea.


She's a little darling.


----------



## budasha

Thanks for the birthday wishes. We're going out to our local restaurant for a nice steak dinner. Looking forward to it.


----------



## budasha

carol's gifts said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey joe - hope to see you sometime this weekend - are you getting enough rest?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> :wink: Hi Sam and all my TP friends. I have finally got back on to the TP. On the 28th of this month I will be gone for about 2 weeks. I am going to Alabama to celebrate my Brother's birthday with him. His BD is Labor Day weekend, and mine is in October--so we will celebrate together. A friend is going to ride with me so I don't have to be on the road by myself. She's funny, and has a very positive attitude. Looking forward to getting away and visit my brother, cousins, aunt, uncle (my mother's bro & sis) Plan to stop in Atlanta to see the Aquarium built there in 2005. My daughter is going to meet up with us and spend the day;then we will go to her house in North Augusta, SC for a couple days. Won't be too far from Marianne, but will not have time to drive to her area. I wish we could because Helen, Ga. is a beautiful town. Anyway, good to be able to get back and talk with my TP friends. Sorry to hear so many are having health issues. This has been a difficult time for me trying to find"a new normal". Right now nothing seems normal. My heart is still healing. Preston, you are doing a wonderful job with the TP. Your efforts are very much needed and appreciated. You "took the bull by the horns", and began to lead us to good food, good company and support, good place to be to hang out!! Thanks!!!
Click to expand...

Welcome back, Carol. Your home looks lovely - you can spend a few hours sitting on that cosy deck. Hope your trip to Alabama is enjoyable.


----------



## jheiens

5mmdpns--

You might want to check the temp of the water used. I've found that if I get a little careless about the temp, my loaf is quite heavy. I had thought it was the yeast's fault. Ohio Joy


----------



## Sorlenna

Happy birthday, Budasha!


----------



## pammie1234

Happy Birthday, budasha! I hope it was a great one!

My DM used to make bacon and eggs for our dog when I was younger. I, however, do not feed my pets people food, except on New Year's Day (black-eyed peas). Of course, they have been known to steal food left on the counter! My big dog likes to eat the paper towel that I cook turkey bacon with! That probably isn't good for him either I will let them drink out of my water glass. My DS would have a fit! But, she really isn't a dog person.


----------



## 5mmdpns

budasha said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> budasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ivyrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Budasha,
> My daughter has had an ongoing battle with pain and been on numerous medications. She was a cheerleader in HS and was dropped a lot. She has had surgery on one hip and will have the other one done someday. Anyway if the ideas from 5mmdpns don't work ( prayers that they will) my daughter just started on a Butrans patch. It is a patch she wears that keeps a continual amount of pain reliever in her system. It is working and doesn't cause the side effects some of the other drugs did. She is 29 now so this is an ongoing trial for her!
> 
> 
> 
> I've never heard of a Butrans patch. What kind of med is it? DH is taking oxycocet because of a back injury years ago. He says it doesn't do anything for him. He's been on so many different meds but most of them disagreed with him. The topical creams that 5mmdpns mentioned will, hopefully, help with the neuropathy in his feet. Hope your daughter's condition will improve. She is too young to be going through all that pain. I feel for her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Butrans patch is an opioid analgesic and I am pretty sure that since he is already on an opioid medication, this one wont be able to be added to his medication regime. The Butrans and the oxycocet both turn into a form of morphine once the body has absorbed and processed them. Try those creams and see what happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Will do. I spoke with the pharmacy and they are going to set up an appointment with him to go over his meds.
Click to expand...

You make sure you go with him and you take a notebook and pen with you to write down what the pharmacist says. In fact you could write down each medication -- one med/one page. List what types of things he is experiencing because of the drug. Under gabapentin, you do know what to list. Good luck with this and I hope some stuff can be resolved.


----------



## 5mmdpns

jheiens said:


> 5mmdpns--
> 
> You might want to check the temp of the water used. I've found that if I get a little careless about the temp, my loaf is quite heavy. I had thought it was the yeast's fault. Ohio Joy


I use tepid water -- not cold and not hot, just slightly warm. Thank you so much for your input!! Now I just need to figure out how to get the pb and choc chips baked into the bread. Hey, it is healthy eating at its best, I think so anyways!


----------



## ivyrain

Happy Birthday Budasha!I love birthdays!! On my day we sing the birthday songs all day laong!!

For sure as 5 said you can't add the Butrans to the Oxycotin. Shay had to be off the Oxy 3 days before starting the patch. It is prescription so I'm sure your doctor would not prescribe it with the Oxy. If you have different doctors you see it is really a good idea to take a list of all prescriptions and amount taken per day so they can cross reference what they prescribe with what another doctor is giving.

Hope your day is coooool and your steak is hotttttt!


----------



## KatyNora

Happy Birthday, Budasha! Don't forget to make a wish before you blow out your candles.  Have fun.


----------



## preston

i'm a little late budasha - but the sentiment is sincere - HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU and many more. steak - yum - rare oh yeah. have a good time.

sam



budasha said:


> Thanks for the birthday wishes. We're going out to our local restaurant for a nice steak dinner. Looking forward to it.


----------



## preston

wouldn't the pb and chipssss mix in during the kneading? i was thinking dough hooks.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns--
> 
> You might want to check the temp of the water used. I've found that if I get a little careless about the temp, my loaf is quite heavy. I had thought it was the yeast's fault. Ohio Joy
> 
> 
> 
> I use tepid water -- not cold and not hot, just slightly warm. Thank you so much for your input!! Now I just need to figure out how to get the pb and choc chips baked into the bread. Hey, it is healthy eating at its best, I think so anyways!
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

Yes, if you add them too soon. Most machines now give a beep before the end of mixing, when you can safely add such. They might be best to go in straight from the refrigerator!



preston said:


> wouldn't the pb and chipssss mix in during the kneading?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns--
> 
> You might want to check the temp of the water used. I've found that if I get a little careless about the temp, my loaf is quite heavy. I had thought it was the yeast's fault. Ohio Joy
> 
> 
> 
> I use tepid water -- not cold and not hot, just slightly warm. Thank you so much for your input!! Now I just need to figure out how to get the pb and choc chips baked into the bread. Hey, it is healthy eating at its best, I think so anyways!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## 5mmdpns

preston said:


> wouldn't the pb and chipssss mix in during the kneading?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns--
> 
> You might want to check the temp of the water used. I've found that if I get a little careless about the temp, my loaf is quite heavy. I had thought it was the yeast's fault. Ohio Joy
> 
> 
> 
> I use tepid water -- not cold and not hot, just slightly warm. Thank you so much for your input!! Now I just need to figure out how to get the pb and choc chips baked into the bread. Hey, it is healthy eating at its best, I think so anyways!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

What I thought too!! but I need to know the amounts to use! hmmmm, the more the merrier? a strong possibility, but then you have to come and be the chief taster/tester!!!  I would have to add them in when the bread machine beeps for the adding of raisens and stuff like that!!! haha, myfanwy, you get that respite care and then come on see me. We will make bread together! ha


----------



## gottastch

jheiens said:


> 5mmdpns--
> 
> You might want to check the temp of the water used. I've found that if I get a little careless about the temp, my loaf is quite heavy. I had thought it was the yeast's fault. Ohio Joy


I don't know if this will help but before I put the items in my bread machine, I remove the pan and put warm water in it and swish it around a little bit...to bring the temperature up a little bit in that cold metal. Dump the water out and proceed with your instructions...just a thought that maybe the warm water you use in your bread maker turns too cool to activate the yeast if the bread pan is cold to start.


----------



## Sandy

Sorlenna love the vacation photos I was at Capistrano in 1970 when I was 18. Welcome back!

Carol I love your new avitar and all the other great photos. Have a great and safe trip next week!

I haven't posted much this week. Busy with doctor appointments and then I had a few days of not feeling well or sleeping. We've been watching the Little League World Series. We've seen some great ball games.

Happy Birthday to anyone I've missed in the last few days!


----------



## gottastch

Sandy said:


> Sorlenna love the vacation photos I was at Capistrano in 1970 when I was 18. Welcome back!
> 
> Carol I love your new avitar and all the other great photos. Have a great and safe trip next week!
> 
> I haven't posted much this week. Busy with doctor appointments and then I had a few days of not feeling well or sleeping. We've been watching the Little League World Series. We've seen some great ball games.
> 
> Happy Birthday to anyone I've missed in the last few days!


We've been watching the Little League World Series too, Sandy! My husband played when he was a little shaver and lived in Maryland...his team got to one game away from going to Williamsport. He still talks about it, especially this time of year


----------



## Strawberry4u

5mmdpns said:


> Happy birthday Budasha!!
> 
> Here is a little choir to sing the birthday song for you!
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :-o :-o :-o :-o :-o :-o


Happy Birthday Badasha!!! I'm joining in with the singing...LOL


----------



## preston

not to belabor the subject - the following is a site with an article discussing gluten free products.

sam

http://www.hungry-girl.com/askhg/show/1918


----------



## daralene

Poledra.....Thank you. I've been laid up with my foot today. I did probably 2 mi. walking with the company and did the stairs to sleep in the bedroom, stairs on the boat, stairs in the restaurant, my goodness, everywhere I went there were stairs. This morning my foot didn't even look like a foot except for the little toes at the bottom it was so swollen. LOL :lol: :lol: :roll: Thankfully I was able to take it easy today and it looks like a foot again. Will get some acupuncture tomorrow and should be fit as a fiddle again. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I have bookmarked the recipe for the flea collar. Thank you so much. My son's dog will now be much happier with something natural.
I am so sorry to hear about your stepmother and the possible diagnosis of MS. Prayers for her and loving healing thoughts. It is an awful disease and too many suffer from it.

Iyrain.....Oh my goodness, one medicine to mess up the thinking and another to almost kill one. A deadly potion. I'm just so glad you still have her with you. The statistics on deaths from prescription medication are so high. I know it is a miracle she is here today. May she find the help she needs to live a quality life now without continual pain.

Ohio Joy....That sure is a great testimony for the Tens unit. Hope those in need can use it. I use something that I think is like that and it enabled me to walk. I would take a portable one with me and when I couldn't walk any more I would sit on a bench and use it and then could walk to the next area with a bench. LOL Got around town that way as I did so much walking when we lived in Germany. At home I used the larger unit. Have to laugh, when I went for acupuncture in Germany the lady was from China and her name was Kill Ya Yu. Now mind you, it wouldn't mean the same thing in German, but I did actually quit going to her because of that. :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Redkimba.....That is so fabulous.....3 miles. Someday I will join you although it will be more than 3 miles apart. You go girl!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: How nice to be part of a group as that makes you do more than you might otherwise. Keep up the good work.

;-)


----------



## jheiens

5mmdpns said:


> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns--
> 
> You might want to check the temp of the water used. I've found that if I get a little careless about the temp, my loaf is quite heavy. I had thought it was the yeast's fault. Ohio Joy
> 
> 
> 
> I use tepid water -- not cold and not hot, just slightly warm. Thank you so much for your input!! Now I just need to figure out how to get the pb and choc chips baked into the bread. Hey, it is healthy eating at its best, I think so anyways!
Click to expand...

I was using tepid water also, but it wasn't quite as warm as I thought it was--even that little difference in temp can make a big difference I've found with my machine. Now I use DD's 'instant read' thermometer to be certain. Ohio Joy


----------



## preston

Almond Butter Chocolate Chip Cookies Gluten-Free

http://www.eatliverun.com/almond-butter-chocolate-chip-cookies-gluten-free/

sam

gluten free machine bread

http://www.glutenfreeclub.com/recipe.aspx?nid=110&utm_nooverride=1


----------



## 5mmdpns

gottastch said:


> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns--
> 
> You might want to check the temp of the water used. I've found that if I get a little careless about the temp, my loaf is quite heavy. I had thought it was the yeast's fault. Ohio Joy
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if this will help but before I put the items in my bread machine, I remove the pan and put warm water in it and swish it around a little bit...to bring the temperature up a little bit in that cold metal. Dump the water out and proceed with your instructions...just a thought that maybe the warm water you use in your bread maker turns too cool to activate the yeast if the bread pan is cold to start.
Click to expand...

yeh, I warm my pan/oven first, then add the ingredients!!

Now I have another problem, my neighbour wants jam added to the equation!!! oh, dear, we really must start to test our ideas! :shock:


----------



## 5mmdpns

preston said:


> not to belabor the subject - the following is a site with an article discussing gluten free products.
> 
> sam
> 
> http://www.hungry-girl.com/askhg/show/1918


Thank you Sam, it does look interesting. A friend of my SIL will not eat anything she has not made herself because she is so hypersensitive to anything that has a tiny bit of gluten in it. She will not even eat a salad at a restaurant but will bring her own and when that is explained to the server, it is fine. I guess when you have such an allergy and you bring your own food so you can have a night out with your friends, then the restaurants will allow such things.


----------



## margewhaples

Hi all: Gradually returning to pre-convention status. Thank God! The gluten free cookies sound great. I will try when I have the ingredients and the time. I have copied so many recipes and seldom cook anything but a fajita or a taco, occasionally on a wkend I make a meat loaf or a steak. Other wise I usually eat at the sr ctr since I have to wait for the bus anyway. Also grocery shopping is such a chore when walking has become so difficult. I also enjoy all of the bread recipes and need to get a bread machine, as I doubt that I could properly knead by hand any more and I only have a hand held mixer, but used to enjoy baking it for Dad who could eat a loaf in one sitting. I sympathize with all of you and your loss of animals, having lost 17 over the years. More than one was definitely the answer as it dilutes the grief even though each animal is loved differently and to a different degree due to their unique characters and behavior. They remain in your heart always and the lovely poem is a real winner. Went to a luau at the senior ctr today and it was lovely. Barbecued chicken, sausage and ribs, glazed carrots, pineapple punch that was very light and tasty, icecream sundae with cherry and granola topping ( I think it was homemade ice cream.) Also a entertainment of polynesian dancing which included three age groups young women, teenagers and smaller youngsters I would say 3-5yrs. They were very talented and in authentic costuming and invited the audience to participate. I thought of you and Fale, my fanwy when the maori style was demonstrated. I hope the help with Fale proves make your life less stressful. I really could use some cold fresh fruit right now. So long. Marlark Marge.


----------



## west coast kitty

Sorry Ohio Joy - those unexpected expenditures always through a curve into the budget


----------



## west coast kitty

Hope you have a very happy birthday Budasha and enjoy that steak dinner


----------



## Joe P

Hi y'all we went to the meeting at the first food bank on "Super Foods" at it was very interesting and glad I attended. Mother was so tired but being a trouper she hung in there. She made it fine and we got her home and she is resting. I made some patties with ground chicken with all the stuff, onions, bread crumbs, egg, salt and pepper and lemon juice, they were fried in olive oil and they were excellent and I have 3 for tomorrow night. The bread crumbs are non gluten ones I bought at our grocer. I added fresh cut tomatoes and cut onions with Ranch dressing and extra lemon juice. God, what a good meal. No recipes just dumped and mixed. um yum.

We finished everything today and got extra points for extra food for all of us. Mother totally enjoyed the day and tomorrow she goes over to their little community room for the blood pressure check and her cleaning ladies come in and bring her lunch and visit. I love that for her. I have the day at home. 

We tore out the old tile floor and the new wood flooring is going in this week-end that my step-son is putting in for part of his room and board for 3 months. He finished the day room with all the sealing and after the anti kitchen floor is finished with all the wood flooring he will then seal the living room and the master bedroom and then he has earned his room and board for 3 months. I will charge him an amount for October on for his room and board to help pay the utilities. He is fine with that. He loves the home cooked meals, laundry done, and cleanliness. He is a happy camper for now. But, I am sure he will want to date and go out soon to get acquainted with some young person and probably move out. Who knows. I am being paid back to get him here and that is wonderful as I admire his work ethic and paying me back financially. he has paid 2/3rds back already. 

You all have a good evening. joe p.


----------



## margewhaples

To those of you that have evernote: I am confused. I have downloaded the program. I have read the tutorial but I am uncertain how to utilize its features to send the files I want to classify, tag and create notebooks and how to get the files in my document files from the desk top to the evernote account and how to create the tags so that they are easiy recoverable. Are they taking space on my desktop or can I now delete the files from the document files. Are they stored elsewhere as I thought this was a cloud storage system. Can you help me? Marlark Marge.


----------



## daralene

margewhaples said:


> I really could use some cold fresh fruit right now. So long. Marlark Marge.


Marge, if we lived closer, I would be over. Have a huge bowl of refrigerated fruit.....so good and would be so glad to share it with you. :thumbup: Guess that's the next stage in technology......Beam me up Scotty or as in this case, beam me over. :shock: :lol:

I'm laughing because I can't even find my Evernote. I downloaded it but it won't show on the dock. You are one step ahead of me. :thumbup:


----------



## daralene

Budasha.....Happy Birthday and many, many more!!!
Hope you are celebrating in style.
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Joe......you sure sound like a wonderful chef and I like your improvising. So glad things are working out with your step-son. Sounds like things will be fabulous with all the floors he is doing. Also seems that you are doing better health wise. So very glad to hear that!!!!

Martin Keith......Has anyone heard from him? He left the week I started and the last I heard he was suffering the effects of his treatment but would be done with them by now. He said that our prayers kept him going.

Marianne........Hope you are ok and feeling the support and love from all of us. It isn't easy going through all this but we are here for you. You are always there for everyone else! Can't wait to hear from you and know you will be ok.

DH is working on the computer all day so I just get a few minutes here and there and have missed a lot of posts. If I missed any of you going through things, please know I care and am sorry I missed your post. That's the problem with a big family, and I come from one. Never get to visit with everyone, just too many of us.


----------



## pammie1234

My DD didn't get home until after 9:00. She brought home Chinese, and it was good. Not she is in bed, exhausted! She asked her BF to call and wake her up when he got to work. That would be aroung 5:00 AM. I will get up to see that! She typically has plans to get up early, but presses snooze too many times. I do love and enjoy having her live with me, but I also think it is time for her to move out. Hopefully, we can find an apartment soon!


----------



## AZ Sticks

Thursday evening in Kingman Arizona Hi Everybody- I'm caught up on Posts again and wanted to jump in and comment where I can - I missed a couple of days - DH had Dr. stuff and I had a pantry full of little black ants yesterday morning - I hate that!!!! I spent all day cleaning it out and frankly I wasn't very good company when I was through!!! Myfanwy - I never did clean my blinds - but I did take the pictures and you are a friend so you won't notice the dirty window and blinds... right?? Pictures are of the hummer outside my office window and the storm clouds off my front porch before the monsoon storm a couple of days ago. I was raised in Southern California, so except for a couple of years in the Missouri Ozarks this is the only weather I've ever had!! I love a good storm - I thrilled that you had the Assessment Lady over and she is going to get you some help. It will make all the difference. My prayers are with Marianne I saw that she needed to go to the hospital for treatment. And with Dreamweaverand her Mom. Welcome Home Sorlenna!! Happy to hear about your D's new job. Poledra - cute kitties!!! Carol's gift - I just love your new avatar - your smile lights up my computer screen - your new home looks peaceful and soothing and you deserve that. Belated Birthday to Budasha - And JoeP you made me laugh with the Bad Son - as if.... Sam my friend - you have done it again - everyone is gathered around, lifting each other up and cheering each other on - you set the tone and I for one am so grateful. Here are a couple of pictures out my window - if anyone has a home remedy for those darn little black ants please share - Have a wonderful TGIF!! - Sandi/AZ



myfanwy said:


> That is great you are one of those keeping them alive! I know what you mean about having to clean the blinds first!!! Looking forward to seeing the pics.!!!
> 
> 
> 
> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh myfanwy - something I can share with you!! I have feeders in my yard and one right out my office window and they are still zipping in for dinner this afternoon. I am going to take pictures tomorrow and I think I can get pretty close - but I have to clean my blinds first!! I took some pictures of our clouds yesterday - I don't know how they turned out yet - I've been too busy to download them!! Tomorrow is another day! Have a great evening - Sandi
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> we had a news item a couple of days ago to the effect that some of the American Humming bird species, who migrate such fantastic distances, for such tiny beings, may be at risk, because of the two summers of exteme drought and the wild fires. Does any one know anything about this? It is the sort of news item that comes on and is seldom followed up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## ivyrain

margewhaples said:


> To those of you that have evernote: I am confused. I have downloaded the program. I have read the tutorial but I am uncertain how to utilize its features to send the files I want to classify, tag and create notebooks and how to get the files in my document files from the desk top to the evernote account and how to create the tags so that they are easiy recoverable. Are they taking space on my desktop or can I now delete the files from the document files. Are they stored elsewhere as I thought this was a cloud storage system. Can you help me? Marlark Marge.


Marge,
Up in your toolbar (file,edit,view,favorites,tools) click on tools. Arrow down in tools til you get to add to evernote. It will let you put a title,tag and choose which "notebook" you want to save it in. Then you can delete the original as you will have the evernote copy in the clouds.....


----------



## carol's gifts

Southern Gal said:


> i am having a nice early morn, maddi has pooped out again, bailey went back to bed with dad and the cats are doing their thing. when we had little tootie,she passed away from hair ball problems, so i really take care about that with these two. but tootie, loved ice cream, didn't care for any other people food, but you just get an ice cream anything out and here she would come slipping up and would ease closer, like if she did it slow, you wouldn't notice, sam, she and i shared many an ice cream, she never ate much just a few licks. even though i know personally that a cat has the worst and most bacteria in their salava, tootie bit bj once when she was little (that was the tree climbing experience) he could have lost his arm and hand had we waited much longer to go to er. just didn't know. but i still shared with her.
> myfanway, i know with mom, as things got worse with dad she qualified for more time. the lady that comes every morn, strictly takes care of dads personal needs and does his bed while he showers. the other ladies come just to be sure he is safe and have him lay to keep his feet from swelling. but anytime you can get away do so, mom even uses them so she can go outside for hrs at a time to garden.
> Redkimba, i too love the Big Bang Theory, i have just discovered it this yr and now i am hooked. love each person on there.
> gonna go grab myself another cup of coffee and sit and ponder a while today. later


 :| Sorry to hear you are having such difficulty with your dad. I'm glad your mom does get out for some "mom" time. It is so important. Tell her not to feel any guilt--she needs it to stay strong.Fred at one time had problems with his bowels--the gastroenterologist changed his meds and the problem cleared up. Believe me when I say it was horrible before the new meds. Will keep you and your family in my thoughts and prayers.Sending you a garden of flowers to brighten your day.


----------



## AZ Sticks

A couple more cloud pictures - these were taken a little before sunset towards the East - Sandi/AZ


myfanwy said:


> That is great you are one of those keeping them alive! I know what you mean about having to clean the blinds first!!! Looking forward to seeing the pics.!!!
> 
> 
> 
> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh myfanwy - something I can share with you!! I have feeders in my yard and one right out my office window and they are still zipping in for dinner this afternoon. I am going to take pictures tomorrow and I think I can get pretty close - but I have to clean my blinds first!! I took some pictures of our clouds yesterday - I don't know how they turned out yet - I've been too busy to download them!! Tomorrow is another day! Have a great evening - Sandi
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> we had a news item a couple of days ago to the effect that some of the American Humming bird species, who migrate such fantastic distances, for such tiny beings, may be at risk, because of the two summers of exteme drought and the wild fires. Does any one know anything about this? It is the sort of news item that comes on and is seldom followed up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## west coast kitty

love your clouds AZ Sticks


----------



## carol's gifts

:roll: :lol:  :thumbup: AZ STICKS--I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE your photos!!! I love birds. Those are the greatest pictures of hummingbirds!!!! We have just recently hung up two hummingbird feeders--one hanging and one on a stick in the ground. Thank you soooo much the pictures brighten my day;also for the kind, sweet words on your card.Isn't it wonderful how we can feel sad, gloomy, out of sorts--then come on the TP and it seems as those cres of the world just disappear!!! Thanks Sam and everyone!!!!


----------



## margewhaples

Keep the pics of sunsets, sunrises and cloud formations coming . I Love it. Every day I get to visit a different locale on my desktop background. Another view of Gods magnificent creation and the power that he commands. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Joe P

I agree with you the hummers are just precious. We have two feeders too Carol. And yes, your nice smile is gracious and lovely and lights up my screen as well. You go girl!!!!!!!!!! I will talk to y'all tomorrow. joe p.


----------



## carol's gifts

Marianne818 said:


> Gingerwitch!!!! So wonderful to see you again, have been keeping you in our prayers for easy recovery!
> Beautiful pictures Sorelena!!
> Nurse just said I'm about to be sedated, going to do a liver biopsy. Gads I don't like needles and probes :shock:
> Lemon anything is wonderful for me, my GM always made me lemon cakes and pies. I have a lemonade pie that is very easy, someone remind me and I'll post it when I get sprung from this place :lol:
> Can't knit my right arm has a board under it to keep the iv in place, hunt and peck style typing is a major pain, lol.
> I'm outta here for awhile, not sure what is happening next, thought they were doing something else this morning.. oh well... go with the flow as they say ;-)
> Oh forgot, Marlark Marge, I rarely mention you by name, but want you to know you are always in my thougths and prayres, hope you are feeling better soon.
> TGhink the drugs are workin now, TTFN.. :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :wink: Marianne 818--I'm sure you are in lala land by now and back again. Sorry to have been so long in wishing you a bleated birthday wish, and sending my love and prayers to you fir a speedy, terrific,--return soon to us. You are in my prayers.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Thanks everyone! I'm glad you liked my pictures - myfanwy has really inspired me to capture some of the beauty around my home. Sandi/AZ


----------



## Sandy

Sandi AZ Sticks,

I love your photos of the hummingbird and the clouds. I absolutely love watching clouds. Reminds me when I was a child laying in the grass watching clouds go by, so peaceful!


----------



## Strawberry4u

AZ Sticks said:


> Thanks everyone! I'm glad you liked my pictures - myfanwy has really inspired me to capture some of the beauty around my home. Sandi/AZ


Loved your pictures. We got a storm yesterday all day. I think it hits Arizona then we get it here in Nevada. We have two feeders also but never able to get a picture because they are so fast. You are very lucky to catch them. Take care


----------



## pammie1234

I love the hummingbirds! I think I will have to get a feeder. I have 2 baby tomatoes! I didn't really think I would get any. Of course, they will have to mature, and we'll see if that happens. There are several other blossoms too. I actually may have some fresh home-grown tomatoes!


----------



## preston

thanks for the great pictures az sticks - love pictures.

sam



AZ Sticks said:


> A couple more cloud pictures - these were taken a little before sunset towards the East - Sandi/AZ
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is great you are one of those keeping them alive! I know what you mean about having to clean the blinds first!!! Looking forward to seeing the pics.!!!
> 
> 
> 
> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh myfanwy - something I can share with you!! I have feeders in my yard and one right out my office window and they are still zipping in for dinner this afternoon. I am going to take pictures tomorrow and I think I can get pretty close - but I have to clean my blinds first!! I took some pictures of our clouds yesterday - I don't know how they turned out yet - I've been too busy to download them!! Tomorrow is another day! Have a great evening - Sandi
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> we had a news item a couple of days ago to the effect that some of the American Humming bird species, who migrate such fantastic distances, for such tiny beings, may be at risk, because of the two summers of exteme drought and the wild fires. Does any one know anything about this? It is the sort of news item that comes on and is seldom followed up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## AZ Sticks

Sandy said:


> Sandi AZ Sticks,
> 
> I love your photos of the hummingbird and the clouds. I absolutely love watching clouds. Reminds me when I was a child laying in the grass watching clouds go by, so peaceful!


Thanks Sandy!!!


----------



## AZ Sticks

You and I share weather pretty often Strawberry - it's only 100 miles,



Strawberry4u said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone! I'm glad you liked my pictures - myfanwy has really inspired me to capture some of the beauty around my home. Sandi/AZ
> 
> 
> 
> Loved your pictures. We got a storm yesterday all day. I think it hits Arizona then we get it here in Nevada. We have two feeders also but never able to get a picture because they are so fast. You are very lucky to catch them. Take care
Click to expand...


----------



## AZ Sticks

Good luck with your tomatoes! You'll love having the hummers come to visit.


pammie1234 said:


> I love the hummingbirds! I think I will have to get a feeder. I have 2 baby tomatoes! I didn't really think I would get any. Of course, they will have to mature, and we'll see if that happens. There are several other blossoms too. I actually may have some fresh home-grown tomatoes!


----------



## AZ Sticks

You're welcome Sam - I hope myfanwy sees them! AZ


preston said:


> thanks for the great pictures az sticks - love pictures.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> A couple more cloud pictures - these were taken a little before sunset towards the East - Sandi/AZ
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is great you are one of those keeping them alive! I know what you mean about having to clean the blinds first!!! Looking forward to seeing the pics.!!!
> 
> 
> 
> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh myfanwy - something I can share with you!! I have feeders in my yard and one right out my office window and they are still zipping in for dinner this afternoon. I am going to take pictures tomorrow and I think I can get pretty close - but I have to clean my blinds first!! I took some pictures of our clouds yesterday - I don't know how they turned out yet - I've been too busy to download them!! Tomorrow is another day! Have a great evening - Sandi
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> we had a news item a couple of days ago to the effect that some of the American Humming bird species, who migrate such fantastic distances, for such tiny beings, may be at risk, because of the two summers of exteme drought and the wild fires. Does any one know anything about this? It is the sort of news item that comes on and is seldom followed up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Althea

Carol's gifts: love your new avatar and the gorgeous photo of your new home, as well as your family photos. Budasha, a very belated happy birthday. AZ Sticks, your pictures of sunrise and the hummingbirds are gorgeous. Heard on last night's TV news about the awful fires ravaging parts of California: hope all TPers and their property in that 'neck of the woods' are safe and that the fires are out, or close to being extinguished, by now. Thinking of the firefighters, too.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorry not to have responded sooner! I loved seeing your photos, have a feeling there was someone else I should have responded to ... Marge, saw some Maori dancing- can be very beautiful in it's unique way. Am a bit weary- so will head to bed. I think it is great when we have an illustrated TP- It can make it easier to find other posts too! Happy Friday to most!



AZ Sticks said:


> Thanks everyone! I'm glad you liked my pictures - myfanwy has really inspired me to capture some of the beauty around my home. Sandi/AZ


----------



## oddball

pammie1234 said:


> My DD didn't get home until after 9:00. She brought home Chinese, and it was good. Not she is in bed, exhausted! She asked her BF to call and wake her up when he got to work. That would be aroung 5:00 AM. I will get up to see that! She typically has plans to get up early, but presses snooze too many times. I do love and enjoy having her live with me, but I also think it is time for her to move out. Hopefully, we can find an apartment soon!


Pammie- thats sounds just like my DD. She is 3 weeks into her new job.(full time). She also presses the snooze button several times. I just have to get up if I think she may have overslept. Very often she will say, my alarms on for such and such a time and I've woken her a bit to early. I told her, put a note on your door with the time on.


----------



## pammie1234

"Just 5 more minutes." I don't know what she will do when she moves out!


----------



## Southern Gal

Morning to all! its rather nice outside this morn. its been around 90 this wk and the nights have been in the high 60s. they are talking maybe some rain for us this wkend. that would be great, i ahve a couple movies to watch should we get that rainy day. 
well, mom went by the nursing home and picked up the papers to have dad admitted. they do have a place for a male patient. now explaining (although it won't do any good, cause no matter the facts he doesn't see hisself a problem. he expects mom to get him up when he falls, it took 3 of them the other day to get him up out of floor.)why he needs to go. mom is seeing a dr in a wk or so and expects him to work on this other knee. she plans to do her rehab in the center their at the nursing home and hopes to share a room with dad (or not)so i am hoping he won't be a total poot to us and take it out on mom later. wow, this is so hard, i would hope we could bring him home for holidays and such, but it won't happen if he is hard to get to go back each time. just come to that bridge when it happens. 
carol, i love your new hair do in your latest avatar, your a nice looking lady. the pic's you posted of you and fred were precious.
Marianne, don't know where you are in your tests or results, but still praying for you daily. 
Pammie, i got a few tomatoes of my ol straggly vines, maybe now that this major heat wave has past, they will do some more, the size i am getting is gold ball size or an occasional. even if they are small they still taste better than the store bought. 
sam it will soon be time to post a new start. later guys


----------



## carol's gifts

AZ Sticks said:


> A couple more cloud pictures - these were taken a little before sunset towards the East - Sandi/AZ
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is great you are one of those keeping them alive! I know what you mean about having to clean the blinds first!!! Looking forward to seeing the pics.!!!
> 
> 
> 
> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh myfanwy - something I can share with you!! I have feeders in my yard and one right out my office window and they are still zipping in for dinner this afternoon. I am going to take pictures tomorrow and I think I can get pretty close - but I have to clean my blinds first!! I took some pictures of our clouds yesterday - I don't know how they turned out yet - I've been too busy to download them!! Tomorrow is another day! Have a great evening - Sandi
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> we had a news item a couple of days ago to the effect that some of the American Humming bird species, who migrate such fantastic distances, for such tiny beings, may be at risk, because of the two summers of exteme drought and the wild fires. Does any one know anything about this? It is the sort of news item that comes on and is seldom followed up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

 :roll: :wink: :lol:  :-D


----------



## pammie1234

Very nice morning! We have been having beautiful weather, not real hot during the day, and cool at night. I've seen a few more flowers on my tomato plant. The little tomatoes are still small and green. I'm watching them carefully so they don't ruin on the vine. I can't wait to taste them!

Stayed up all night! Can't believe I did. I started to go to bed, but since my DD had said that she was getting up around 5:00, I stayed up to see her. Well it is 7:20 and she is still asleep! I did doze off and missed the end of the movie I was watching. I hate when that happens! Oh, well, it was a pretty predictable movie on Lifetime, so guess I didn't miss much!


----------



## carol's gifts

Althea said:


> Carol's gifts: love your new avatar and the gorgeous photo of your new home, as well as your family photos. Budasha, a very belated happy birthday. AZ Sticks, your pictures of sunrise and the hummingbirds are gorgeous. Heard on last night's TV news about the awful fires ravaging parts of California: hope all TPers and their property in that 'neck of the woods' are safe and that the fires are out, or close to being extinguished, by now. Thinking of the firefighters, too.


 :wink: Thank you Althea. God has truly blessed me with a very loving, and caring fmily. My DIL and I were setting out on the deck last evening, as we do so often talking about how each of us are blessed with being together. Alot of peole say,"I could not live with my mother-in-law", but when love and respect is present in your life, it is as easy as breathing. I thank God thru all the pain of my sweet Fred's passing, HE has continually blessed me, and watching over me.


----------



## Poledra65

daralene said:


> Poledra.....Thank you. I've been laid up with my foot today. I did probably 2 mi. walking with the company and did the stairs to sleep in the bedroom, stairs on the boat, stairs in the restaurant, my goodness, everywhere I went there were stairs. This morning my foot didn't even look like a foot except for the little toes at the bottom it was so swollen. LOL :lol: :lol: :roll: Thankfully I was able to take it easy today and it looks like a foot again. Will get some acupuncture tomorrow and should be fit as a fiddle again. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I have bookmarked the recipe for the flea collar. Thank you so much. My son's dog will now be much happier with something natural.
> I am so sorry to hear about your stepmother and the possible diagnosis of MS. Prayers for her and loving healing thoughts. It is an awful disease and too many suffer from it.
> 
> Iyrain.....Oh my goodness, one medicine to mess up the thinking and another to almost kill one. A deadly potion. I'm just so glad you still have her with you. The statistics on deaths from prescription medication are so high. I know it is a miracle she is here today. May she find the help she needs to live a quality life now without continual pain.
> 
> Ohio Joy....That sure is a great testimony for the Tens unit. Hope those in need can use it. I use something that I think is like that and it enabled me to walk. I would take a portable one with me and when I couldn't walk any more I would sit on a bench and use it and then could walk to the next area with a bench. LOL Got around town that way as I did so much walking when we lived in Germany. At home I used the larger unit. Have to laugh, when I went for acupuncture in Germany the lady was from China and her name was Kill Ya Yu. Now mind you, it wouldn't mean the same thing in German, but I did actually quit going to her because of that. :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Redkimba.....That is so fabulous.....3 miles. Someday I will join you although it will be more than 3 miles apart. You go girl!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: How nice to be part of a group as that makes you do more than you might otherwise. Keep up the good work.
> 
> ;-)


Goodness, I'm glad your foot is doing better, I'm sure the accupunture will help tremendously, it's amazing how things like that work.


----------



## Poledra65

Badasha, happy late birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Hope it was GREEEAAAT!


----------



## 5mmdpns

Well, just drinking my morning coffee here and I see that some of the trees around here are starting to turn golden. The birch trees look so refined with golden splendor as the breezes blow on them!
Well, the lawn mower is now in the garage until I find someone to recalibrate the carborator. There was a small spring (called the govenor) that had been stretched and I did fix that but it still was not running smoothly. 
I shall go off to community gardens today to help dig some potatoes. There may be other vegies that need to be harvested too.
Piliated woodpecker is calling this morning! talk to you all later!


----------



## Poledra65

AZ Sticks, gorgeous pictures. My sons dad was from Kingman, I've never been there but it sounds lovely, I wanted to take my son to go see his grandparents but they were much older and passed when he was around 6yrs old.


----------



## Poledra65

Well, I'm on my second cup of coffee and just trying to get caught up on the conversation again. 
Kittens gone wild in this house this morning, lol...Hubby turned around and Sphynx was drinking his water. He keeps telling her she's not supposed to be on the coffee table but she just ignores him and goes back to what trouble she's trying to get into. lol...Bruno is the big bad fly hunter, lol...he leaps into the air, too much fun. 
Mocha made it through the surgery fine they said and we are going to go get him in just a bit, thank you all for your prayer/positive energy for both him and Marla. 
Lots o' love and hugs, have a great day/afternoon and I"ll see you all sometime this evening.


----------



## 5mmdpns

haha, Poledra, going for my second cup of coffee now. And getting toast and pb to go with it!!!

Kittens are great little acrobats and fierce little tigers!!


----------



## 5mmdpns

Here is something that I just got in my email and thought I would share with the Tea Party folks. It is a free ebook guide to knitting needles from Knitting Daily.

http://www.knittingdaily.com/free-guide-to-knitting-needles/?a=ke120824


----------



## oddball

Just got back from our friday market. So much fresh fruit and vegetables around. Can't help stocking up on everything. The English plums are in season now, yummy.
Of course I had to go see the lady on the wool stall. Nice big 400g ball of aran and couple of balls marble chunky.Chunky should make a lovely baby jacket for the autumn. Should probably finish other projects first.
Sam- Super TP this week, can't wait for the next. I'll get it around 9-10 tonight. Thank you Sam, brilliant job.


----------



## Joe P

It is Friday morning here. I hope to stay home all day for a change. Tomorrow is another food bank day for Mother. I will have step son do the wooden floors tomorrow. I then hope to start cleaning up the whole house after that is finished as the dust is incredible already. I won't clean until the floor is in. We will see. I plan on doing some baking today with non gluten. You'all have a great day. talk lataaaaaaaaaaa.... joe p.


----------



## Sorlenna

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I'm on my second cup of coffee and just trying to get caught up on the conversation again.
> Kittens gone wild in this house this morning, lol...Hubby turned around and Sphynx was drinking his water. He keeps telling her she's not supposed to be on the coffee table but she just ignores him and goes back to what trouble she's trying to get into. lol...Bruno is the big bad fly hunter, lol...he leaps into the air, too much fun.
> Mocha made it through the surgery fine they said and we are going to go get him in just a bit, thank you all for your prayer/positive energy for both him and Marla.
> Lots o' love and hugs, have a great day/afternoon and I"ll see you all sometime this evening.


Glad to hear Mocha came through well--I am sure he will get lots of healing love when you get him home! I had to laugh about the coffee table--one of our Boys (they are over 10 yrs old) *still* gets on the table and drives Bub crazy (I tell him it's his own fault for sitting in front of it eating ice cream...). Heh. This particular cat also likes popcorn--another of Bub's favorite snacks. Kitty is such a mooch!



AZ Sticks said:


> A couple more cloud pictures - these were taken a little before sunset towards the East - Sandi/AZ


Sandi, I forgot to tell you--we stayed in Kingman Sunday night; we were tired and just ate supper and went to sleep, but I saw those wonderful clouds, and I did wave to you somewhere out there as we left! 

We had some great clouds yesterday...but not a drop fell on our house. Boo!

DD's job may yet fall through again...sigh...seems many of the people who applied are no longer available and they may not have enough to make a full crew...we are hoping for the funding and applicants to turn up. So we shall see; we should know something in a couple of days (I hope).

This weekend she is attending/volunteering at Bubonicon, a sci-fi/fantasy convention that happens here every year. I am hoping to at least get through to see the vendors' tables--she's volunteering part of the time as a gofer/room monitor, and I'm sure she'll have a good time as a lot of her friends will also be there. It's very near here at a hotel, so she can even walk. I may walk down this afternoon with her and then walk back by myself. I need the exercise, for sure, after all the vacation food. :XD:

Marianne, I hope things are going well for you and all the others who need healing/help...you all are always in my thoughts as are all the TP/KP folks.


----------



## AZ Sticks

It's a nice little town Poledra - we're in a valley and the longest original section of Route 66 still in existence runs through town so we have a lot of Classic Car and Motorcycle events. We're only a few hours from our kids in So Cal and the weather is pretty lovely - never too hot for very long in the summer and a few snow events in the winter. I'm sorry your son never met his grands - I was so blessed that when I was born all of my Great Grands and Grands on both sides were still alive! I have pictures of me with all of them! Have a wonderful weekend! - AZ


Poledra65 said:


> AZ Sticks, gorgeous pictures. My sons dad was from Kingman, I've never been there but it sounds lovely, I wanted to take my son to go see his grandparents but they were much older and passed when he was around 6yrs old.


----------



## AZ Sticks

I'm glad you liked them - you sound beat my friend - sleep well. AZ


myfanwy said:


> Sorry not to have responded sooner! I loved seeing your photos, have a feeling there was someone else I should have responded to ... Marge, saw some Maori dancing- can be very beautiful in it's unique way. Am a bit weary- so will head to bed. I think it is great when we have an illustrated TP- It can make it easier to find other posts too! Happy Friday to most!
> 
> 
> 
> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone! I'm glad you liked my pictures - myfanwy has really inspired me to capture some of the beauty around my home. Sandi/AZ
Click to expand...


----------



## AZ Sticks

I thought I felt a wave!! You should have gotten off at the In and Out and headed North - we could have had a cuppa!!! The convention sounds like fun - I love "off the wall" events - my DH thinks I'm a little nuts...but never boring!! Have a great day - AZ


Sorlenna said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I'm on my second cup of coffee and just trying to get caught up on the conversation again.
> Kittens gone wild in this house this morning, lol...Hubby turned around and Sphynx was drinking his water. He keeps telling her she's not supposed to be on the coffee table but she just ignores him and goes back to what trouble she's trying to get into. lol...Bruno is the big bad fly hunter, lol...he leaps into the air, too much fun.
> Mocha made it through the surgery fine they said and we are going to go get him in just a bit, thank you all for your prayer/positive energy for both him and Marla.
> Lots o' love and hugs, have a great day/afternoon and I"ll see you all sometime this evening.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear Mocha came through well--I am sure he will get lots of healing love when you get him home! I had to laugh about the coffee table--one of our Boys (they are over 10 yrs old) *still* gets on the table and drives Bub crazy (I tell him it's his own fault for sitting in front of it eating ice cream...). Heh. This particular cat also likes popcorn--another of Bub's favorite snacks. Kitty is such a mooch!
> 
> 
> 
> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> A couple more cloud pictures - these were taken a little before sunset towards the East - Sandi/AZ
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sandi, I forgot to tell you--we stayed in Kingman Sunday night; we were tired and just ate supper and went to sleep, but I saw those wonderful clouds, and I did wave to you somewhere out there as we left!
> 
> We had some great clouds yesterday...but not a drop fell on our house. Boo!
> 
> DD's job may yet fall through again...sigh...seems many of the people who applied are no longer available and they may not have enough to make a full crew...we are hoping for the funding and applicants to turn up. So we shall see; we should know something in a couple of days (I hope).
> 
> This weekend she is attending/volunteering at Bubonicon, a sci-fi/fantasy convention that happens here every year. I am hoping to at least get through to see the vendors' tables--she's volunteering part of the time as a gofer/room monitor, and I'm sure she'll have a good time as a lot of her friends will also be there. It's very near here at a hotel, so she can even walk. I may walk down this afternoon with her and then walk back by myself. I need the exercise, for sure, after all the vacation food. :XD:
> 
> Marianne, I hope things are going well for you and all the others who need healing/help...you all are always in my thoughts as are all the TP/KP folks.
Click to expand...


----------



## KatyNora

My niece posted this on facebook this morning. I just wanted to share:

I saw a dog chase its tail for 10 minutes once and thought wow dogs are easily entertained and then I remembered I just watched a dog chase it's tail for 10 minutes.

Happy Friday, everyone.


----------



## Sorlenna

AZ Sticks said:


> I thought I felt a wave!! You should have gotten off at the In and Out and headed North - we could have had a cuppa!!! The convention sounds like fun - I love "off the wall" events - my DH thinks I'm a little nuts...but never boring!! Have a great day - AZ


We were on Andy Devine--I forget the name of the inn...I did see the In-n-Out, too (if there's only one). We went to the Cracker Barrel for supper and I had to get my chicken and dumplins and fried okra! lol


----------



## Lurker 2

KatyNora said:


> My niece posted this on facebook this morning. I just wanted to share:
> 
> I saw a dog chase its tail for 10 minutes once and thought wow dogs are easily entertained and then I remembered I just watched a dog chase it's tail for 10 minutes.
> 
> Happy Friday, everyone.


 :thumbup: :lol: :lol:


----------



## preston

oddball - check this tea party about 6:10 tonight - you will find the url for the new one posted in my last post on this tea party. tea parties start on friday evening and run to the next tea party.

sam



oddball said:


> Just got back from our friday market. So much fresh fruit and vegetables around. Can't help stocking up on everything. The English plums are in season now, yummy.
> Of course I had to go see the lady on the wool stall. Nice big 400g ball of aran and couple of balls marble chunky.Chunky should make a lovely baby jacket for the autumn. Should probably finish other projects first.
> Sam- Super TP this week, can't wait for the next. I'll get it around 9-10 tonight. Thank you Sam, brilliant job.


----------



## ivyrain

AZsticks,
I have family in Golden Valley. It is truly a beautiful place. One spring after a wet winter the whole valley looked like a Persian carpet with all the flowers. You really don't expect flowers like that in the desert!!


----------



## Lurker 2

Dear All, just gone 6-30 am here- dawning orange and blue, venus has disappeared, and not a cloud to be seen in the east. Of course for us this is Saturday morning! Dawning with the usual diet of news from the world, not long and it will be the Paralympics. Saturday morning always has a farming bias- I find that quite of interest. The anxieties of the last few weeks really seem to have caught up with me, am tired before the day has started! Looking forward to todays Tea Party, Sam. How is Hickory? Expanding?


----------



## DorisT

Hi, everyone!! Another microwave recipe for settleg's DD or anyone else who likes easy-to-make candy.

Rocky Road Candy

1 12 oz. bag milk chocolate chips
2 cups miniature marshmallows
1 cup nuts, chopped

1. Place chocolate chips in a medium, microwave-safe bowl. Microwave on HIGH 2 minutes or until chips are melted. Stir every minute.

2. Stir in marshmallows and nuts. Mix well.

3. Line cookie sheet with waxed paper. Spread candy mixture evenly on top.

4. Refrigerate until firm. Break into bite-sized pieces.

Washington Post children's section, 1991

Enjoy!

DorisT


----------



## AZ Sticks

That is pretty cute KatyNora - thanks for the smile! AZ


KatyNora said:


> My niece posted this on facebook this morning. I just wanted to share:
> 
> I saw a dog chase its tail for 10 minutes once and thought wow dogs are easily entertained and then I remembered I just watched a dog chase it's tail for 10 minutes.
> 
> Happy Friday, everyone.


----------



## AZ Sticks

There is only one In and Out - and we live another couple of miles out past the Cracker Barrel - not really in the City of Kingman, but Mohave County where we're on an acre and can have livestock - Fried Okra - oh you and my Mom would have gotten along just fine....she was born and raised in Oklahoma and loved her fried okra!! Sounds like you had a good trip - but I bet you're glad to be home. Have a great weekend - AZ


Sorlenna said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I felt a wave!! You should have gotten off at the In and Out and headed North - we could have had a cuppa!!! The convention sounds like fun - I love "off the wall" events - my DH thinks I'm a little nuts...but never boring!! Have a great day - AZ
> 
> 
> 
> We were on Andy Devine--I forget the name of the inn...I did see the In-n-Out, too (if there's only one). We went to the Cracker Barrel for supper and I had to get my chicken and dumplins and fried okra! lol
Click to expand...


----------



## AZ Sticks

Well Ivyrain your family and I are surely neighbors - I actually run over to Golden Valley to see my Doctor. She started out in Kingman 10 years ago and moved over to GV a couple of years ago. Thankfully I don't need to see her too often to run over the hill! Not that it's far... but I can go for weeks and not put 10 miles on my Jeep!!. Everything I need is right here and I like my town. It really can be beautiful - you can see forever. AZ


ivyrain said:


> AZsticks,
> I have family in Golden Valley. It is truly a beautiful place. One spring after a wet winter the whole valley looked like a Persian carpet with all the flowers. You really don't expect flowers like that in the desert!!


----------



## AZ Sticks

Sounds like you need a "take it easy day" myfanwy I find that every once in a while it helps to have a day of shortcuts - don't do anything you don't have to and what you do have to do make sure you take the shortcuts! Find time to knit!! Here is a link to my next baking project - perhaps tonight before bed and then a quick zap in the microwave in the morning. A good start to that "take it easy day". I hope you recharge and feel better soon. AZ 
http://www.tasteofhome.com/Recipes/Baked-Oatmeal



myfanwy said:


> Dear All, just gone 6-30 am here- dawning orange and blue, venus has disappeared, and not a cloud to be seen in the east. Of course for us this is Saturday morning! Dawning with the usual diet of news from the world, not long and it will be the Paralympics. Saturday morning always has a farming bias- I find that quite of interest. The anxieties of the last few weeks really seem to have caught up with me, am tired before the day has started! Looking forward to todays Tea Party, Sam. How is Hickory? Expanding?


----------



## KateB

AZ Sticks said:


> - if anyone has a home remedy for those darn little black ants please share - Have a wonderful TGIF!! - Sandi/AZ
> 
> I had ants coming in the back door and someone said put down chilli powder, I tried it and it worked - no more ants!
> PS Those are beautiful little birds in your pics.


----------



## preston

she is expanding myfanwy - about three weeks yet. i see puppies for chirstmss. lol

sam



myfanwy said:


> Dear All, just gone 6-30 am here- dawning orange and blue, venus has disappeared, and not a cloud to be seen in the east. Of course for us this is Saturday morning! Dawning with the usual diet of news from the world, not long and it will be the Paralympics. Saturday morning always has a farming bias- I find that quite of interest. The anxieties of the last few weeks really seem to have caught up with me, am tired before the day has started! Looking forward to todays Tea Party, Sam. How is Hickory? Expanding?


----------



## preston

i have a recipe somewhat like this - i will dig it out - when i made it i packed it full of dried fruit which could almost be a granola and a hot cereal. love it. thank you azsticks.

sam



AZ Sticks said:


> Sounds like you need a "take it easy day" myfanwy I find that every once in a while it helps to have a day of shortcuts - don't do anything you don't have to and what you do have to do make sure you take the shortcuts! Find time to knit!! Here is a link to my next baking project - perhaps tonight before bed and then a quick zap in the microwave in the morning. A good start to that "take it easy day". I hope you recharge and feel better soon. AZ
> http://www.tasteofhome.com/Recipes/Baked-Oatmeal
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear All, just gone 6-30 am here- dawning orange and blue, venus has disappeared, and not a cloud to be seen in the east. Of course for us this is Saturday morning! Dawning with the usual diet of news from the world, not long and it will be the Paralympics. Saturday morning always has a farming bias- I find that quite of interest. The anxieties of the last few weeks really seem to have caught up with me, am tired before the day has started! Looking forward to todays Tea Party, Sam. How is Hickory? Expanding?
Click to expand...


----------



## Sorlenna

AZ Sticks said:


> Sounds like you need a "take it easy day" myfanwy I find that every once in a while it helps to have a day of shortcuts - don't do anything you don't have to and what you do have to do make sure you take the shortcuts! Find time to knit!! Here is a link to my next baking project - perhaps tonight before bed and then a quick zap in the microwave in the morning. A good start to that "take it easy day". I hope you recharge and feel better soon. AZ
> http://www.tasteofhome.com/Recipes/Baked-Oatmeal


Oh, I had to go and read that recipe! It sounds soooo good--and DD and I have no sugar restrictions, either...yikes.

DD is going down to the convention in a few (I'll run her down there--don't have time to walk now) and say hey to everybody I know (her friends are great). Then back here to fix supper. I have pizza dough rising, and it's cooled off quite a bit today, though we only got a few drops of rain.


----------



## Lurker 2

Let's hope for her sake it is a smaller litter this time, we will all be waiting for more photos when you are able to organise the family to help! I know puppies are so much work! But they are also a lot of fun. You will be so glad you got the roomba- and didn't you say you have an indoor kennel now? That should be a huge help. My last litter created mayhem- they were Alsatian x Retriever, I wanted to keep 'Dumbleton' a black softy, but we kept Eloise- the only girl- because I knew we would look after her better. I once gave a way a pure lab. girl to what turned out to be a shocking home- you have to be so careful! Do you ever hear of the last litter?



preston said:


> she is expanding myfanwy - about three weeks yet. i see puppies for chirstmss. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear All, just gone 6-30 am here- dawning orange and blue, venus has disappeared, and not a cloud to be seen in the east. Of course for us this is Saturday morning! Dawning with the usual diet of news from the world, not long and it will be the Paralympics. Saturday morning always has a farming bias- I find that quite of interest. The anxieties of the last few weeks really seem to have caught up with me, am tired before the day has started! Looking forward to todays Tea Party, Sam. How is Hickory? Expanding?
Click to expand...


----------



## Joe P

soon to be a new tea party>


----------



## preston

here i am - playing solitare and not watching the time - and i was losing.

the new tea party - http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-104967-1.html#1993357

sam


----------



## Lurker 2

Will be soon, Joe!



Joe P said:


> soon to be a new tea party>


----------



## daralene

AZ Sticks.....love the photos of the darling humming birds and the storm clouds. Spectacular cloud shots. Hope DH's appointments went well!

Carol's Gifts....how beautiful your avatar is. So nice to see your smiling face again. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I just searched for your photos. Gorgeous home and gardens. Enjoyed the sunset and other photos too. Just lovely. Have a great time with your daughter.

Yay Pammie.....isn't it wonderful that you got some tomatoes from your garden. It is such an incredible experience to grow your own food.

I'm so glad to see Myfanwy on here. I'm missing posts and was concerned. Thinking of you and hoping all is well with your health.


----------



## Lurker 2

Just a bit tired out today, Daralene- must get on with some knitting now that Sam has started the new Tea Party! Don't want to miss too many postings! Hope you are keeping well!



daralene said:


> AZ Sticks.....love the photos of the darling humming birds and the storm clouds. Spectacular cloud shots. Hope DH's appointments went well!
> 
> Carol's Gifts....how beautiful your avatar is. So nice to see your smiling face again. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I just searched for your photos. Gorgeous home and gardens. Enjoyed the sunset and other photos too. Just lovely. Have a great time with your daughter.
> 
> Yay Pammie.....isn't it wonderful that you got some tomatoes from your garden. It is such an incredible experience to grow your own food.
> 
> I'm so glad to see Myfanwy on here. I'm missing posts and was concerned. Thinking of you and hoping all is well with your health.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Thanks KateB I will try the chili powder ! The hummers are fun to watch and can be distracting - especially when there are more than one and they start chasing each other! AZ


KateB said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> - if anyone has a home remedy for those darn little black ants please share - Have a wonderful TGIF!! - Sandi/AZ
> 
> I had ants coming in the back door and someone said put down chilli powder, I tried it and it worked - no more ants!
> PS Those are beautiful little birds in your pics.
Click to expand...


----------



## AZ Sticks

I like the idea of dried fruit - I'm trying to figure out something easy and fast for breakfast. I usually cook DH breakfast, but he is ready to eat the minute his feet hit the floor - I need a couple cups of coffee and a chance to wake up before I eat. Often I will find myself just waiting till lunch because I don't want to mess around in the kitchen again! And I really like the idea of Christmas puppies - everyone could get one in their Christmas stocking.... ha! AZ


preston said:


> i have a recipe somewhat like this - i will dig it out - when i made it i packed it full of dried fruit which could almost be a granola and a hot cereal. love it. thank you azsticks.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you need a "take it easy day" myfanwy I find that every once in a while it helps to have a day of shortcuts - don't do anything you don't have to and what you do have to do make sure you take the shortcuts! Find time to knit!! Here is a link to my next baking project - perhaps tonight before bed and then a quick zap in the microwave in the morning. A good start to that "take it easy day". I hope you recharge and feel better soon. AZ
> http://www.tasteofhome.com/Recipes/Baked-Oatmeal
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear All, just gone 6-30 am here- dawning orange and blue, venus has disappeared, and not a cloud to be seen in the east. Of course for us this is Saturday morning! Dawning with the usual diet of news from the world, not long and it will be the Paralympics. Saturday morning always has a farming bias- I find that quite of interest. The anxieties of the last few weeks really seem to have caught up with me, am tired before the day has started! Looking forward to todays Tea Party, Sam. How is Hickory? Expanding?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## margewhaples

Southern Gal: In view of your father's dead weight, may I suggest that you ask for a HOYER Lift which will make maneuvering him from bed to chair and to change linens as necessary. It is a sort of hydralic lift which has a swinging lever and is ever so helpful in this situation. and manages transfers with the least danger to caregivers or the patient and minimizes the tendency not go rotate positions, minimizes the stagnant pneumonia that many bed patients get also. Keeps care givers from straining and pulling on limbs and minimizes pain to both patient and caregivers. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Strawberry4u

KatyNora said:


> My niece posted this on facebook this morning. I just wanted to share:
> 
> I saw a dog chase its tail for 10 minutes once and thought wow dogs are easily entertained and then I remembered I just watched a dog chase it's tail for 10 minutes.
> 
> Happy Friday, everyone.


This made me laugh. Aren't we easily entertained?...LOL


----------



## HandyFamily

The end of the summer... a little early - this is a recipe usually for the late September, but I was just talking about it in another thread - well, about the stains it makes on kid's clothing, actually, but... since this is the place for food-lovers... 
LUTENICA
My Granny use to make... like tons of it - and still we (well, 3 families, actually, Granny had my mom and my uncle who has/d 2 girls..)never late a single jar stay till the end of next summer... love it, really. Nowadays we just buy the industrial-made from the stores. Granny is no more...  Not as good as hers, but still love the taste - and so do all kids and people here in general. And it is a very healthy food. Traditionally it was to make vegetables last the winter, but is one of the things that is mass mass-produced - really, really loved, all year round.









http://www.deroni.com/data//uploads/products/B_801b728c8913424f4b68604a7fdc0cb3.jpg[/mg]

Lutenica (the classic recipe) 
Ingradients:
6 kg red peppers, 3 kg tomatoes - this kind: [img]http://silvermountain.files.wordpress.com/2008/09/d0bbd18ed182d0b5d0bdd0b8d186d0b0-d0b4d0bed0bcd0b0d182d0b8.jpg?w=450, 800 ml vegetable oil, usually sunflower , 700 ml vinegar, 1 ... tie?... Well, I won't past the big extra large again, but it's the same amount parsley , 400 g sugar, 200 g solt.

Optional:
Carrots (depends on the taste)
10 hot peppers (or less, it's on the taste of whoever will eat it)
3 ... heads? of garlic... well, the whole thing - or less, again, not even nessesery.
Making:
Boil a bit and skin the tomatoes and skin them (skip this if you don't mind the skins), let them in a ... hm, it's a smashing tomatoes with taking out the seeds machine... like this







Roas the peppers, "de-skin" them, make the seeds out. Chop them in the machine. If carrots are involved, boil and chop them too. Mix it all. Boil it until most of the liquid is gone. A little before the end ad the solt, sugar, vinegar, oil and cut parsley. Put in jars and sterilize for about 10 minutes.

OK, I've got to go, in a little while I will write how it is eaten.


----------



## budasha

5mmdpns said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> budasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ivyrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Budasha,
> My daughter has had an ongoing battle with pain and been on numerous medications. She was a cheerleader in HS and was dropped a lot. She has had surgery on one hip and will have the other one done someday. Anyway if the ideas from 5mmdpns don't work ( prayers that they will) my daughter just started on a Butrans patch. It is a patch she wears that keeps a continual amount of pain reliever in her system. It is working and doesn't cause the side effects some of the other drugs did. She is 29 now so this is an ongoing trial for her!
> 
> 
> 
> I've never heard of a Butrans patch. What kind of med is it? DH is taking oxycocet because of a back injury years ago. He says it doesn't do anything for him. He's been on so many different meds but most of them disagreed with him. The topical creams that 5mmdpns mentioned will, hopefully, help with the neuropathy in his feet. Hope your daughter's condition will improve. She is too young to be going through all that pain. I feel for her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Butrans patch is an opioid analgesic and I am pretty sure that since he is already on an opioid medication, this one wont be able to be added to his medication regime. The Butrans and the oxycocet both turn into a form of morphine once the body has absorbed and processed them. Try those creams and see what happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Will do. I spoke with the pharmacy and they are going to set up an appointment with him to go over his meds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You make sure you go with him and you take a notebook and pen with you to write down what the pharmacist says. In fact you could write down each medication -- one med/one page. List what types of things he is experiencing because of the drug. Under gabapentin, you do know what to list. Good luck with this and I hope some stuff can be resolved.
Click to expand...

Yes, I'll be going with him and will check all out.


----------



## budasha

Thanks everyone for your birthday wishes. Had a nice dinner out but unfortunately, twisted my hip on the way out of the restaurant. Don't really know what happened. Have been limping for the last 2 days. Hope it goes away soon.


----------



## budasha

AZ Sticks said:


> Thursday evening in Kingman Arizona Hi Everybody- I'm caught up on Posts again and wanted to jump in and comment where I can - I missed a couple of days - DH had Dr. stuff and I had a pantry full of little black ants yesterday morning - I hate that!!!! I spent all day cleaning it out and frankly I wasn't very good company when I was through!!! Myfanwy - I never did clean my blinds - but I did take the pictures and you are a friend so you won't notice the dirty window and blinds... right?? Pictures are of the hummer outside my office window and the storm clouds off my front porch before the monsoon storm a couple of days ago. I was raised in Southern California, so except for a couple of years in the Missouri Ozarks this is the only weather I've ever had!! I love a good storm - I thrilled that you had the Assessment Lady over and she is going to get you some help. It will make all the difference. My prayers are with Marianne I saw that she needed to go to the hospital for treatment. And with Dreamweaverand her Mom. Welcome Home Sorlenna!! Happy to hear about your D's new job. Poledra - cute kitties!!! Carol's gift - I just love your new avatar - your smile lights up my computer screen - your new home looks peaceful and soothing and you deserve that. Belated Birthday to Budasha - And JoeP you made me laugh with the Bad Son - as if.... Sam my friend - you have done it again - everyone is gathered around, lifting each other up and cheering each other on - you set the tone and I for one am so grateful. Here are a couple of pictures out my window - if anyone has a home remedy for those darn little black ants please share - Have a wonderful TGIF!! - Sandi/AZ
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is great you are one of those keeping them alive! I know what you mean about having to clean the blinds first!!! Looking forward to seeing the pics.!!!
> 
> 
> 
> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh myfanwy - something I can share with you!! I have feeders in my yard and one right out my office window and they are still zipping in for dinner this afternoon. I am going to take pictures tomorrow and I think I can get pretty close - but I have to clean my blinds first!! I took some pictures of our clouds yesterday - I don't know how they turned out yet - I've been too busy to download them!! Tomorrow is another day! Have a great evening - Sandi
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> we had a news item a couple of days ago to the effect that some of the American Humming bird species, who migrate such fantastic distances, for such tiny beings, may be at risk, because of the two summers of exteme drought and the wild fires. Does any one know anything about this? It is the sort of news item that comes on and is seldom followed up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Beautiful pictures. I put my hummer feeder out but they seem to prefer going to the rose of sharon instead. The bees seem to be drinking all the nectar.


----------

